# Non-Cubers say the darndest things!



## Paul Wagner (Jul 18, 2009)

What are your experiences with non-cubers that you ALWAYS here?



How about rubik's triangle?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

They think that it has 54 stickers and each of them moves including the centers


----------



## El Veintitres (Jul 18, 2009)

"Oh dude you should put like WD-40 on that thing to make it turn smoother."


----------



## sooland (Jul 18, 2009)

"How do you find it?"
"How do you crack it?"
"How do you fix it?"
"How do you re-do it?"
"How do you smack (yes, i know) it?"
"How do you get it back to all of the thingys done?"


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to take the stickers off.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 18, 2009)

Isn't the world record, like, four minutes?

also,

Isn't the world record, like, three seconds?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2009)

I once got 2 sides

or

I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. (lmao)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I once got 2 sides
> 
> or
> 
> *I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. *(lmao)



I get that one all the time XD


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

My cousin was looking at my v7, and he pointed at the center with the V on it, and asked my if you have to have it there to solve it, and not like in some other position.


----------



## Ian (Jul 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. (lmao)



LOL XD. That never happen except on enchanted cube


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> My cousin was looking at my v7, and he pointed at the center with the V on it, and asked my if you have to have it there to solve it, and not like in some other position.



That's a legitimate question. Some people might not know if odd-layered big cubes have fixed centers...


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I once got 2 sides
> 
> or
> 
> I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. (lmao)


:fp lol. word limit


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2009)

HA I DID JUST GET TWO SIDES NOW WHAT xP


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 18, 2009)

I just got ONE piece flipped wrong!


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I just got ONE piece flipped wrong!


You sure whoever said that is a non-cuber?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 18, 2009)

"Whoa! You can break the cube?!"


----------



## Edmund (Jul 18, 2009)

I get oh I did 2 sides and got 5 sides once I started chuckling and the guy was like you don't believe. Then I explained. Sticker peeling is annoying as is the sides. I got one guy who said I saw a guy do that in 4 seconds was that the world record. But most annoying is when people say "Oh Isn't the world record held by some asian kid?" and they talk about how asians are the best. No offense to asians I am not racist or anything but they are not the only ones who can solve the cube and the ones on this forum no that it's just ignorant non-asians who think. It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I get oh I did 2 sides and got 5 sides once I started chuckling and the guy was like you don't believe. Then I explained. Sticker peeling is annoying as is the sides. I got one guy who said I saw a guy do that in 4 seconds was that the world record. But most annoying is when people say "Oh Isn't the world record held by some asian kid?" and they talk about how asians are the best. No offense to asians I am not racist or anything but they are not the only ones who can solve the cube and the ones on this forum no that it's just ignorant non-asians who think. It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.



Run-on sentences are very hard to read.


Meh, I don't get much...

1. "Damn. Asian Skillz!"
2. "Man, you must be a genius!" (why, thank you very much...)


----------



## stuvalt309 (Jul 18, 2009)

Once, this guy told me he did a 3x3 in thirty seconds. But, actually what he did was he did U R a bunch of times and undid it. Hey, you can't blame him. It's still technically solving the 3x3, but not a legitimate solve.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I get oh I did 2 sides and got 5 sides once I started chuckling and the guy was like you don't believe. Then I explained. Sticker peeling is annoying as is the sides. I got one guy who said I saw a guy do that in 4 seconds was that the world record. But most annoying is when people say "Oh Isn't the world record held by some asian kid?" and they talk about how asians are the best. No offense to asians I am not racist or anything but they are not the only ones who can solve the cube and the ones on this forum no that it's just ignorant non-asians who think. *It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.*



C'mon..you can't say they're dumb cos they don't know stuff only cubers know


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate it when people ask me if I brought my square with me. And they are referring to my 3x3 cube, not my square-1.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2009)

Can you do it everytime???


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 18, 2009)

1. "Oh, I'm faster than you, I can do it less than 4 second."

2. "You don't need knowledge to solve the cube, you can JUST PEEL OFF THE STICKERS AND PLACE THEM BACK."

3. "Because you knew all the turn to the solution."

4." Let me see that." *After few minute of looking at the cube* "Say goodbye to your cube cheater" *He throw the cube downward and destroyed my cube*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> 1.
> 
> 4." Let me see that." *After few minute of looking at the cube* "Say goodbye to your cube cheater" *He throw the cube downward and destroyed my cube*



My so called best mate through my cube across the pub, hit a barmaid. We both got barred, and i've never seen the best cube i've had ever again.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 18, 2009)

When I don't have a cube with me:

"What's cubing? You mean tubing?"


----------



## beingforitself (Jul 19, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> They think that it has 54 stickers and each of them moves including the centers



A cube does have 54 stickers, and each sticker moves including the centers.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> 4." Let me see that." *After few minute of looking at the cube* "Say goodbye to your cube cheater" *He throw the cube downward and destroyed my cube*



If someone did that to me I would punch them in the face...


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2009)

beingforitself said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > They think that it has 54 stickers and each of them moves including the centers
> ...



:fp (too short)


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 19, 2009)

You cheated! I bet you can't solve it if I mix it up. 

He's not even looking at it!

*After I scramble the cube myself and solve it* He memorized what he did and just reversed it.

Can you solve that 4 cube? *Wtf is a 4 cube?* It's a 2x2...

Can you solve that every time? 
Yes
Then you must memorize all the patterns! (who memorizes 43 quintillion patterns?)


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 19, 2009)

Logan said:


> beingforitself said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...



Logan, not to pick on you personally, but your last post prompts this. Please describe to me why beingforitself's statement is false. I challenge you to prove him wrong.

Chris


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 19, 2009)

NY style, that's just us.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.



I had to chuckle.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > beingforitself said:
> ...



What I think he meant was that pieces move, with stickers on them, you cannot move a single sticker like some people think.

Which is why it is so important to teach beginners that you are turning PIECES and not stickers.

But then again, I have no idea what he was talking about, maybe he just wanted to use the emoticon.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.
> ...


LAWL!

This should be a sticky


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 19, 2009)

At a cube meet yesterday we overheard a man saying to his kid that it is very easy to solve one. Its just a code or a trick. He also stated that he solved it once before.

Then he asked us what the trick was haha...


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 19, 2009)

"Wow amazing. You must be very good at math!"


----------



## byu (Jul 19, 2009)

"I tried to do that thing once, but I got just one sticker messed up and I couldn't fix it."

Oh, and this is really off-topic, but I'd like some advice:

At my swim team there's a kid who can solve a 3x3 and 4x4. He says he learned all by himself, and when I watch him, he's just doing Dan Brown method. When he shows me 4x4, which I believed at first.

So I setup OLL parity for him, and he goes "Oh, the orientation parity" and he solves it using the same algorithm I use.a And he continues to claim that he figured it out on his own. What do I do?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2009)

"once you know the matrix of the cube, you should be able to generate all the solutions for the cube...making solving easy. Personally I have yet to discover this matrix and all the mathematics involved."

my response - "wow you make me feel smart"


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> "once you know the matrix of the cube, you should be able to generate all the solutions for the cube...making solving easy. Personally I have yet to discover this matrix and all the mathematics involved."
> *
> my response - "wow you make me feel smart"*



Ouch. Burn XD


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 19, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> "once you know the matrix of the cube, you should be able to generate all the solutions for the cube...making solving easy. Personally I have yet to discover this matrix and all the mathematics involved."
> 
> my response - "wow you make me feel smart"



lawl. wow so true though.

yeah I've had people say "dude, you suck I can do that in like ten seconds!" and then I hand them the cube and they can't even do a finger trick.

I hate when people boast about being able to do it, and then not being able to. Basically, If you talk smack, you'd better be able to back it up.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > "once you know the matrix of the cube, you should be able to generate all the solutions for the cube...making solving easy. Personally I have yet to discover this matrix and all the mathematics involved."
> ...



That is whats called All Bark No Bite


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 19, 2009)

Ugghh! This jock in my school saw that i could solve it, so he went out and bought one, and then went online for a tutorial. He came in to school telling everyone he could solve it, and he came to me asking how to do it!


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 19, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



lol well that is basically all of my friends siblings. It's never my friends. Allways their brother or sister. lol know what i mean?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I forgot to mention that my math teacher said this


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 19, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > calekewbs said:
> ...



:fp I would expect more from a TEACHER. lol or did your teacher say what momnkeydude said?


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow. This thread pisses me off. Not the thread really, but the topic.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 19, 2009)

I was doing the lefty sexy move (L' U' L U) on my YUGA at a tennis tournament last week, and a kid goes "How do you do that? The sticker starts out one color then turns another?" I did it again and he sat there with his mouth wide open.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 19, 2009)

lol i'm listening to sexy move now. lol


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 19, 2009)

"Aren't competitions, like, totally unfair, because it depends totally on how it is scrambled?"

-"What's your record?" -"6.78" - "SECONDS?" - "yea." -"it would be hourse for me.... or days..."

and, of course, the classic stickers line + the "I used to get x sides" line.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Wow. This thread pisses me off. Not the thread really, but the topic.



Then don't read it.

Instead of complaining, just don't read it.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Jul 20, 2009)

I get "let me scramble it" every time, as if I have some complex technique for cheating.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 20, 2009)

Today I got this for the first time:

Person: (regarding my V5) "There are so many colors!"
Me: Uh... actually, no. It's the same number of colors as a 3x3.


----------



## nintendorox5 (Jul 20, 2009)

Do that again!... Hey wait, ILL mix it up REAL good this time!


----------



## Musje (Jul 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > beingforitself said:
> ...



What he means to say is that not all 54 stickers move. 
And the centers don't move either. 

Basically, you're moving pieces with stickers on it, not stickers. 
You can't just get a blue-green edge (going from normal color scheme where blue and green are opposite) because you don't move stickers

But you could also see it as, if I pick up the cube and place it down on a different spot, every piece and sticker moved... (even though no side turned)

So it's basically how you read that line


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't get annoyed when people try to solve "side by side", ask for the "trick to it", think that they have to scramble it themselves rather than having you scramble it, or think that you're smart if you can do it. It's just how they think. They're a little naive, so what? 

What I do hate is how people get cocky or stupid like "I got 5 sides," or "I solved it once before" when they obviously didn't. 

Usually people are impressed when they see me solve. The other day this guy asked me to teach him. I explained the concept of layers and how you can't just solve a face first, then he asked me if he could try it, then started solving a face, then tried to solve the adjacent faces. However, he did understand how eventually you're going to have to break something up in order to fix something else. I didn't have the heart to tell him he was doing it wrong haha.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

"Wow, that has like, 9 stickers on each side, that makes it like a 9 by 9, I've heard they make up to 100 by 100."


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

I really hate those 'show me the trick/pattern ones.' How do you guys deal with that? I usually say 'sort of' and hope they don't ask again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> I get "let me scramble it" every time, as if I have some complex technique for cheating.



Haha, I have never heard a non-cuber say "scramble" or "scrambled" unless "eggs" followed.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > I get "let me scramble it" every time, as if I have some complex technique for cheating.
> ...



Really, never? I always hear 'scramble,' and 'mix it up.' I'd be curious as to what they say to you.


----------



## eamsch (Jul 21, 2009)

are you like a rubik's cube master??


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > mr.onehanded said:
> ...



For me it's always "mix it up" "mess it up" "screw it up" "lose the colours" "break it up" or something like that. I think I heard "unfix it" once.


----------



## alkanova (Jul 21, 2009)

So how many times have you finished this thing? .... XD


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 21, 2009)

Can you put it back together if I mess it up?

(After a pop) OMG, I'm so sorry! I'll buy a new one ok?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 21, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Can you put it back together if I mess it up?
> 
> (After a pop) OMG, I'm so sorry! I'll buy a new one ok?



After a pop they always say to me "OMG SO THATS HOW YOU DO IT HUH!"

-_-


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Jul 21, 2009)

*Going from OLL to PLL*
Oh, you had it!


----------



## Zeroknight (Jul 21, 2009)

> *Going from OLL to PLL*
> Oh, you had it!



Yeah this.

"It would take me an hour to solve that thing."
No offense dude, but I doubt you could solve it given that hour.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 21, 2009)

You're a nerd.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 21, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.



That's a pretty ignorant thing to say. Were you dumb before you looked on Youtube to solve the Rubik's Cube? Are they idiots because they never googled for an answer?



byu said:


> So I setup OLL parity for him, and he goes "Oh, the orientation parity" and he solves it using the same algorithm I use.a And he continues to claim that he figured it out on his own. What do I do?



Hmm. That does sound fishy. Maybe you should come into the pool area one day and yell "Hello world!" and see how he reacts . Maybe he used the paper that comes with the cube, since that's what Dan taught his method from. If you see him solving F2L with pairs, then you know he's lying.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 21, 2009)

"You must be great at math!"


----------



## Joël (Jul 21, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> I get "let me scramble it" every time, as if I have some complex technique for cheating.



I guess it's the same thing when people ask the magician if they can scramble the deck of cards themselves .


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 21, 2009)

Joël said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > I get "let me scramble it" every time, as if I have some complex technique for cheating.
> ...



But the magician IS cheating!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 21, 2009)

I cheat of course.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jul 21, 2009)

regarding to v-cubes : why is there an aero in the center ? ( the logo )
2x2x2 : oh that's easy, *hands 2x2 to them* oshi-
3x3x3 : let me unfix it,let me mix it up,you must be good at math,you're a rubik's genius !,you're going to fast cheater !

silly non-cubers.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 24, 2009)

For me, I hate it when people get the naming of cubes wrong. 

"Didn't the 4x4 come first?"
(Looks at 2x2) "Hey! That 4x4 looks so cute!" 
(Looks at 6x6 or 7x7) "Where did you get that 20x20!"
Also, everyone always says "They should make a 10x10" Seriously, its always 10x10.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 24, 2009)

I was talking to someone who thought there was some sort of a cheat. They thought you did the same sequence of moves over and over. He was like, 'It's left up, right sideways, top over. And then you do it again.'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

rickcube said:


> I was talking to someone who thought there was some sort of a cheat. They thought you did the same sequence of moves over and over. He was like, 'It's left up, right sideways, top over. And then you do it again.'



Sounds like a 6 move Devil's Algorithm?


----------



## jcuber (Jul 24, 2009)

rickcube said:


> I was talking to someone who thought there was some sort of a cheat. They thought you did the same sequence of moves over and over. He was like, 'It's left up, *right sideways, top over*. And then you do it again.'



Clearly that person isn't only a non-cuber, but also stupid.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking to someone who thought there was some sort of a cheat. They thought you did the same sequence of moves over and over. He was like, 'It's left up, *right sideways, top over*. And then you do it again.'
> ...



 Haha, I've heard diagonal before.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, is that a new Rubik's cube? *points to pyraminx*:fp


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Non cubers type the darnedest things too:

_How you so fast with that Rubi*x* cube?_

... well I've been eatin my Weetabix dear


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 24, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Non cubers type the darnedest things too:
> 
> _How you so fast with that Rubi*x* cube?_
> 
> ... well I've been eatin my Weetabix dear


I cheat. That's how I'm so fast.

I <3 this thread.


----------



## Darshen (Jul 24, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> I get "let me scramble it" every time, as if I have some complex technique for cheating.



I think everyone in the world would be amazed if you did a random scramble and remembered each move instantaneously.

Assuming of course that your random scrambles are at a reasonable enough speed, that it is near impossible to remember. Unless planned, but then it wouldn't be random.

I'm beginning to lose my mind and I've only written 3 very very short paragraphs.

4 now. 'Cos I'm 'ard...


----------



## Logan (Jul 24, 2009)

Musje said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Sorry for being late. I haven't looked at this thread for a while.

What I :fp'd at was when he said that the centers move. They don't. Think of it like every other piece moving *around* the centers. The blue center (on a color scheme where blue is opposite green) is never closer to the green, therefor, it does not move.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 24, 2009)

5. *Me solving the cube* "Bitc*, stop being a loser trying to pretend to solve a rubik cube" Me: "No, I solving the cube for real." *He grabs my cube and start scrambling it.* " F**kin solve it." * I started solving the cube, and finish solving the cube* "You're still retarded, and that super slow" Me: OMG, that under 35 seconds fool. "But still, you can't beat my record. 2 minutes. You really really suck at cubing." Me: @$$hole.


----------



## V-te (Jul 24, 2009)

*finishes* Let me see it. *takes it in the pool* " I'll give it back in 30 minutes" *takes it underwater* ......30 mins later.... "here" *I solve it* "god damn it!!!!!" 

Lol I was laughing"


----------



## Tortin (Jul 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> Musje said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



The centres may be fixed, but they still move. They rotate, which means the stickers rotate. So, yes, they move.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2009)

"Hey, I always get stuck on the last side. It's like impossible 'cuz you can't move other pieces without mixing it up!"

Here are some of the synonyms to "scramble" I get:
mix/mess/screw it up
undo it
mix/mess/screw it up better cos last time you cheated

To all non-cubers: how naïve you are. Learn and then talk to me.

Also, this one time my band teacher found it IN MY BACKPACK, took it, and said she'd make it so I couldn't solve it.
When I got it back 3 1/2 weeks later, she gave it back to me, but it was covered in binder paper (to preserve the stickers), then in TWO ROLLS OF DUCT TAPE.
I got it out, though, and it was still as fast as ever.

I also get these a lot:
"You cheated. You know all of the patterns!"
"Let ME scramble it, and we'll see." -Solves it.- "Cheater."
"I'm not smart enough for that."
"Yours is jacked. Let me see it."
"There's a trick/cheat. My friend showed me but I forgot."
"Genius." (Love this one.)
"That thing's like IMPOSSIBLE!"

So, yeah.
That's a bunch, eh?

--Ranzha V. Emodrach, Castrensis Discipulus of Vulgivagus Professor of Telum Surculus ex Kevelhë


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol I once had this: There are steps?!?!?


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jul 25, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> 4." Let me see that." *After few minute of looking at the cube* "Say goodbye to your cube cheater" *He throw the cube downward and destroyed my cube*



if that happened to me i would
1.punch him in the face.
2.call a cop for destruction of property 
3.knock him out then take 15$ out of his wallet to buy a new cube...and if he called me a cheater i'd kick him while he's down.yes,i know i'm very violent when it comes to cubing.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 25, 2009)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > 4." Let me see that." *After few minute of looking at the cube* "Say goodbye to your cube cheater" *He throw the cube downward and destroyed my cube*
> ...



lol apparently!


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jul 25, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> ProfilesRubiks said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



lawl,that's funny.you break my cube,i'll break you. that's my modo,and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 25, 2009)

"I used to know the formula but I forgot it now."

"You should try and get the world record."


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 25, 2009)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > 4." Let me see that." *After few minute of looking at the cube* "Say goodbye to your cube cheater" *He throw the cube downward and destroyed my cube*
> ...



Thank you! That is what i would do! ( Maybe in my case there would be a chainsaw involved)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 25, 2009)

The other day I had something like this:

Me: *scrambles cube while looking away*
Person: "You can do it blind?"
Me: "I'm just scrambling it right now."
Person: "Oh, it's okay, I can't do it either."


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> What I :fp'd at was when he said that the centers move. They don't. Think of it like every other piece moving *around* the centers. The blue center (on a color scheme where blue is opposite green) is never closer to the green, therefor, it does not move.



Sure the centers move. Try an M move (or even something like an x rotation).

The thing is, many people (you, for instance) define the position of a cube relative to the centers. That is one way of fixing the orientation of the cube, so that if you do a rotation the position of the cube is not affected, which is very useful for things like computer solving programs and BLD.

However, you don't HAVE to do this. You could also fix the orientation of the cube by saying that a certain corner or edge has to be in a given place, which would also give the cube exactly one correct orientation. (This is useful in some circumstances - for example, if you fix a corner then M E M' E' just becomes two center 3-cycles, rather than a position that moves or twists every piece on the cube.) You don't even have to fix anything - you could consider the cube to be in a different position after a rotation, in which case there are 24 solutions. IsoCubeSim does this, actually; when it checks to see something's solved, it doesn't check to see that every sticker is the same color as its center, but just that every sticker on each face is the same color. You can't always fix the centers (like if you're trying to count the number of positions of the 4x4).

Anyway, what I'm trying to say was that if you decide that the position of a cube is defined by the position of its centers, then of course the centers can't move (for you), but you don't have to do that. It's true that the centers can't move freely with respect to each other, but they definitely can move.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



You are right, they don't actually say that,. . . I guess I did put quotations. . . but I wasn't speaking of one person, more generalizing all noncubers. . . so, it's not a quote; they say mix up.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > What I :fp'd at was when he said that the centers move. They don't. Think of it like every other piece moving *around* the centers. The blue center (on a color scheme where blue is opposite green) is never closer to the green, therefor, it does not move.
> ...



In short terms....*Reference Point*.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



Oh ok, I'm not hating on you.


----------



## rubiksnut (Aug 14, 2009)

I ask a friend to scramble a cube, and the guy sitting next to me says I'll never be able to solve it, looks away and talks to somebody else while I solve it. He looks back and says, "Hey, you hid a solved one in your backpack."

---------------------------------------------------------------------

"YOU CAN SOLVE THE CUBE???!!! How do you do it?"
"Well, there are these things called algorithms-"
"So you cheat..." (walks away)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

(blindsolves the cube)
"OMG, you're psychic!"

----------------------------------------------------------------------

(Druggy sees that corners can be taken out)
"Hey, I can turn that into a pipe."

----------------------------------------------------------------------

"Hey, do you want to mess this cube up?"
"Sure." (throws on ground extremely hard, breaking it)
"WTF WAS THAT FOR!?"
"You said 'mess it up.'"

--------------------------------------------------------------------

My teacher finds me solving the cube during class. She tells me to put it away, but I can't stand an unsolved cube, so I solve it OH, while taking notes. (kinda off-topic)


----------



## V-te (Aug 27, 2009)

I got this from my Honors Chemistry teacher.
*free time* 
*solving 4x4*
*Just begins centers* "You still haven't solved it?"
*finishes* "Wow, no wonder you're in honors" *mental facepalm*

*Bell rings*

Me: There are these things called algorithms that are just a set of moves that when repeated, performs a certain action" *Shows him the sexy move*

"Oh I see, are there others"? (Cubers)

"Yes, my friends who I taught and the guy who taught me"

"Wow they must all be in Honors, right?"

*Facepalm*


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 27, 2009)

"I'm trying to make it so none of the same colours are on the same side"

Lol.. There are 6 colours and nine stickers on a side ...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 27, 2009)

"Let me see that"

Proceeds to walk up to random person and brag about how he/she solved it.



"All you have to do is memorize a pattern."


"Don't watch me mix it up!"


I think it would be slightly more impressive to remember 80 moves that were executed and successfully reverse them in my mind to solve it. lol.



Dude, if you let me see that I can solve it in like 10 minutes.


----------



## Rudinie (Aug 27, 2009)

The one that anoyes me the most is this one:
"I used to know how to do this in like one minute, but i haven't done it in a long time" so i give them the cube and they are not even able to make a cross or anything.

or 
"oh, so it's just a question of memorizing a couple of tricks, pff, anyone can do that"


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 27, 2009)

"Hey can you solve one of those" 
"ya"
"Let me scramble it!,Wait NO LOOKING" ~7-12 minutes later~
"What took so long?"
"Well I tried to solve it and I solved a side!"
"........This is whats called a layer"

Another funny story-

On an LBL solve
"Wow dude you solved a side....ah c'mon you messed it up....O...M...G"


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 28, 2009)

This is what people say to me during a fridrich solve:

(at this point, I am on the last layer, just finished F2L)

'Oh my god youre no where near done!!!'
'I am though, im on the 2nd to last step'
<does OLL>
'OMG!!! WTF MAN HOW DID YOU DO A SIDE SO FAST!!!'
'Its called OLL'
'Whats an OLL?'
'Orientation of the last layer'
'Dont get it'
'Making the last side the same colour'
'But you have got to do the other 5 first'
'Look'
<shows solved f2l>
'OMG WHEN DID YOU DO THAT!!!'
'It was the first bit'
'I didnt see you do that though, so if I didnt see it, it didnt happen'
'Yes it did, I just did it on the bottom'
'WOW YOU MUST BE ABLE TO SEE THROUGH IT TO KNOW WHAT THE BOTTOM LOOKS LIKE!'
'No, I do this thing called 'looking at the bottom side''
'Die'
'No, I dont want to, but I think you would be really good at it'
<Shows solved cube>
'You peeled the stickers off'
'It has tiles'
'Ok, you painted the tiles'
'Do you see any paint?'
<Other person walks off>


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 28, 2009)

One word gets me the most:


Uhrubix.

WTF is that?


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 28, 2009)

I went to summer camp and everyone was amazed-Sometimes there would be like 4 or 5 people staring at me, in complete awe.  And then on the plane back to my hometown, I was doing H-perms and the guy next to me couldn't believe my fingers could do that. Although, slicing is sexy...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm Asian, so I'm already...well, you know...

I now avoid cubing in public. People annoy me and then I feel bad.
That 
"AZN BEAST!!!!"
and 
"You are a Genius!!!"
and
"dang, no wonder you're in Algebra 2"

kind of stuff bothers me. Makes me feel like I'm deceiving them.


----------



## Troy2421 (Aug 28, 2009)

"HEY YOU'RE BREAKIN IT!!!" from my cousin when I took my 3x3 apart.
"What the ****!?" from the same cousin when I solved it infront of him
"Hey want some Tylenol?" from my mom when I was aching on the couch with a horrible headache from memorizing algorithims!
"HAHA THAT'S NOT SOLVED!!! Oh wait the sticker just came off..." from my other cousin because my white center piece had no sticker and looked black.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> I got this from my Honors Chemistry teacher.
> *free time*
> *solving 4x4*
> *Just begins centers* "You still haven't solved it?"
> ...



What is this "Honors" thing?


----------



## tlm1992 (Aug 28, 2009)

"Wow, you must get the best grades in school!" :fp

Them: Teach me!
Me: First, you make a cross on any side.
Them: What's a cross...?

those who are a bit smarter actually asks questions that aren't stupid, but the following question is stupid again...:
Them: How do you not mess it up whole solving?
Me: I use these things called algorithms.
Them: What's an algorithm?
Me: *turn around*...


----------



## piemaster (Aug 28, 2009)

Them: Wow! How do you solve it!?!
Me: I use Saliva.
Them: *takes cube from my hands and puts saliva on it
Me: Dude you messed up my cube!
Them: I but I thought you said "messing it up" was mixing it.
Me: STFU!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 29, 2009)

What REALLY drives me insane, and once to the near point of pure madness is when one of my "friends" solves a cube in 3+ MINUTES, people are drooling at him. Then when I DO IT IN A SUB 50 they slap me, bully me, and a few blackmails for supposedly trying to harm other said person.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2009)

*puts $20 infront of me* ok... now do it blindfolded


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *puts $20 infront of me* ok... now do it blindfolded


No fair! 
You should post the entire story, though. Not everyone's on facebook.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 29, 2009)

This one has happened several times:

Non-cuber: *scrambles the cube*

Me: *solves the cube*

Non-cuber: "OMFG, he solved it! But I scrambled it really good!" 

Then they'll either tell me to do it again or get a life. :fp


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Aug 29, 2009)

i've been getting this lately.
me : *pulls out megaminx*
them : WTF ? THATS FAKE !
me: ? how is it fake,it's right here in my hand.


----------



## shelley (Aug 29, 2009)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> i've been getting this lately.
> me : *pulls out megaminx*
> them : WTF ? THATS FAKE !
> me: ? how is it fake,it's right here in my hand.



http://xkcd.com/331/


----------



## shelley (Aug 29, 2009)

Alternate title for this thread: Cubers act superior and condescending toward non-cubers just because they haven't spent hours playing with a plastic toy.



tlm1992 said:


> "Wow, you must get the best grades in school!" :fp
> 
> Them: Teach me!
> Me: First, you make a cross on any side.
> ...



Why are those stupid? You can't expect everyone to automatically know what these terms mean in the context of cubing. In fact, you deserve the :fp for not properly explaining things.

If someone asks me to teach them, I don't jump straight into cube terminology. First I warn them the lesson will take maybe an hour. I tell them they may have to memorize a few sequences of moves, aka algorithms. I remind them of a few basic things about the cube (two types of pieces - corners and edges, centers never move wrt each other, etc.). I tell them there are several methods to solve the cube, and the basic layer by layer approach I'm about to show is just one of them. The things we take for granted as cubers aren't necessarily intuitive for everyone else. If they are still interested, then I explain how my first step is the cross. I show them what the cross is on my cube and how to get to it. That is how you teach.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> Alternate title for this thread: Cubers act superior and condescending toward non-cubers just because they haven't spent hours playing with a plastic toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, to the first sentence of your statement. No? That isn't the idea at all just sharing experiences we've shared with people asking silly questions. In fact, people on this forum belittle other people on this forum because they ask silly questions.


----------



## shelley (Aug 29, 2009)

I know that wasn't the idea of the thread starter, it's just that from reading a lot of these posts that seems to be the attitude of a lot of people. From the post that I quoted, you can't really deny that.

And there's a difference between silly questions that you can easily find the answer by either thinking about it or asking Google (if you're posting on this forum, you're in front of a computer with internet access, after all) and people asking questions in conversation because they don't know a certain specific definition of the word you're using.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *puts $20 infront of me* ok... now do it blindfolded



I don't trust them...
I prefer to solve the cube behind my back and keep the audience in front or on the side. Public transportation is not that safe. (I usually cube on the bus.)

Oh, and that quote also doesn't sound quite right if you put it out of context.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

noncuber: How do you turn it so fast?
me: I lubricated it...
noncuber: ZOMGWTFOMFPYSGDIAH!!!!! CHEATER!!!!! YOUR SUCH A CHEATER!!! >*splutter*< >*splutter*<


----------



## rob558 (Aug 29, 2009)

im gonna mix it up in a way that you wont be able to solve it


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 29, 2009)

Them: "Do you use that "Right Inverted Down Inverted Right Down thing?"

Me: "No."


----------



## ckcommando (Aug 29, 2009)

"it would take me like a week to do that!!"

afterwards: i let them borrow a 2x2--- a month later, not solved
LOL


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 29, 2009)

> im gonna mix it up in a way that you wont be able to solve it


if i had a nickel for every time someone did that... i wouldnt have a lot of money because they take like.. an hour to mix it up XD and they turn it like.. 4 times :/

check my signature

my friend's little brother said "look hes got all of them done except the blue side!"

(almost) all of my non-cubing family members said "if you gave me a month i couldnt do that. i would peel the stickers off" then everyone starts laughing at their joke

heres a good 1... after i explain to people what an algorithm is, they say "if you do the same algorithm over and over again, does it solve it?"

i bought a DIY cube from C4Y and it popped. my mom saw it and said "why does that happen? is it because its cheap?"


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my god I get this stuff all the time.

Whats the trick?
Cheater
Genius
There has to be a trick.
I CAN SOLVE ONE SIDE!!!!
I just take off the stickers.
What math class are you in?
Impossible.

I have a friend who claims he figured it out himself, when he uses the beginner method.


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> I have a friend who claims he figured it out himself, when he uses the beginner method.



I don't get it. Are those necessarily mutually exclusive?


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> Alternate title for this thread: Cubers act superior and condescending toward non-cubers just because they haven't spent hours playing with a plastic toy.


_______________________



Sa967St said:


> I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. (lmao)





shoot1510 said:


> 1. "Oh, I'm faster than you, I can do it less than 4 second."
> 
> 2. "You don't need knowledge to solve the cube, you can JUST PEEL OFF THE STICKERS AND PLACE THEM BACK."
> 
> ...






byu said:


> At my swim team there's a kid who can solve a 3x3 and 4x4. He says he learned all by himself, and when I watch him, he's just doing Dan Brown method. When he shows me 4x4, which I believed at first.
> 
> So I setup OLL parity for him, and he goes "Oh, the orientation parity" and he solves it using the same algorithm I use.a And he continues to claim that he figured it out on his own. What do I do?





Paul Wagner said:


> You're a nerd.





shoot1510 said:


> 5. *Me solving the cube* "Bitc*, stop being a loser trying to pretend to solve a rubik cube" Me: "No, I solving the cube for real." *He grabs my cube and start scrambling it.* " F**kin solve it." * I started solving the cube, and finish solving the cube* "You're still retarded, and that super slow" Me: OMG, that under 35 seconds fool. "But still, you can't beat my record. 2 minutes. You really really suck at cubing." Me: @$$hole.



Yep.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who claims he figured it out himself, when he uses the beginner method.
> ...



What do you mean? It was just a little side comment.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > *puts $20 infront of me* ok... now do it blindfolded
> ...



'twas at an airport, and the people who gave me money were pro football players


----------



## Bomber (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, down at the pub I was sat solving a 2x2 with a few other people and I was approached by someone who was apparently a friend of someone with whom I was with. The conversation started like it always does "Can you solve that?", I promptly replied with _"Yes"_ and waited for the inevitable stickers joke or 'I can get one side'. But I got something slightly different, this person could only ever get three sides. Wouldn't that be so frustrating, only being able to get three sides! Shortly after, they left telling me that it was something to do with maths and that I must be really clever. What an intelligent person they must be.

Also on the same night I was talking to a person who worked out how to solve it by themselves 'back in the day'. This person was genuine though!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 30, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.
> ...



What?

It's pretty messed up that I didn't say that. I was quoting the person who said it, and yet the entire section of the post that shows that I'm quoting someone just 'disappeared' from your post?

@[email protected] What happened there?


----------



## mbrart (Aug 30, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> "Wow amazing. You must be very good at math!"



I always get that. And I always reply, "I hate math. It's actually just matching and memorizing patterns." And I always get the "There's no way you're gonna solve this one!" After mixing it up for five minutes, the camper finally hands the cube back. I solve it in a minute flat. Their eyeballs pop out.

Then I finally got a camper that was a speedcuber, and we raced. 'Twas awesome.


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Sep 1, 2009)

i try not to cube in places where people will respond negatively. im also careful what cube i bring with me. if i bring a loose DIY, and a non-cuber so much as touches it, its gonna pop and i will have to find the piece i know this because it happens at school. then i get a parity and everyone becomes un-interested and walks away. if i leave any scrambled cube alone with a non-cuber that i know, its likely that i will have damaged stickers. (it's happened before).

some people are smart. i was talking to a friend of a friend in the hallway one day and he wanted to know how to solve it. he seemed smarter than normal so i gave it a shot. he understood what the basic method was about, so i told him to go to youtube.com/pogobat. i dont know what happened after that, because the school year ended and i havn't seen him in a while. 

i might start a band with my friend, i'm drummer. he told me to solve a rubik's cube with 1 hand and play with the other. i'm totally in. XD


----------



## Edmund (Sep 1, 2009)

oneofthosedudes said:


> i
> i might start a band with my friend, i'm drummer. he told me to solve a rubik's cube with 1 hand and play with the other. i'm totally in. XD



awesome idea. I think the most challenging would be like feet while playing an intense piano song. Haha. But if you do drum and cube upload a video.
p.s. I love your avatar.


----------



## riffz (Sep 1, 2009)

"I mixed it up really good this time."

"I once solved everything except for one piece that was flipped wrong."

"I can solve 4 or 5 sides."

The thing that bothers me the most is when I get a pop in a public place, and while I'm putting the piece back in people say "Hey, stop cheating!"




oneofthosedudes said:


> some people are smart. i was talking to a friend of a friend in the hallway one day and he wanted to know how to solve it. he seemed smarter than normal so i gave it a shot. he understood what the basic method was about, *so i told him to go to youtube.com/pogobat.* i dont know what happened after that, because the school year ended and i havn't seen him in a while.


:fp


----------



## V-te (Sep 1, 2009)

riffz said:


> "I mixed it up really good this time."
> 
> "I once solved everything except for one piece that was flipped wrong."
> 
> ...



if it weren't for him, I would say at least 1/4 of us wouldn't be here.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 1, 2009)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> i've been getting this lately.
> me : *pulls out megaminx*
> them : WTF ? THATS FAKE !
> me: ? how is it fake,it's right here in my hand.



I thought that 5x5 and megaminxes are some fake stuff.. until I started speedcubing. I remember in some camp I thought that the guy who had the mega bought it from somewhere and it's some pointless knockoff from a 3x3..


----------



## foxdi (Sep 1, 2009)

You cant earn a living off cubing .

its useless even you know few hundreds of algos .

 .


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 1, 2009)

Guy on the bus: "Dude, you need a girlfriend."
My response: "This is how I GOT my girlfriend."
Guy on bus: (quickly leaves bus before he can embarrass himself further)


----------



## riffz (Sep 1, 2009)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Guy on the bus: "Dude, you need a girlfriend."
> My response: "This is how I GOT my girlfriend."
> Guy on bus: (quickly leaves bus before he can embarrass himself further)



Haha, if someone said that to me I'd tell them my girlfriend can do it in about a minute as well.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 1, 2009)

One time I had someone tell me they would perfer one that didnt move as well:fp the cube he was using was a semi-modded RUBIKS BRAND, not even a diy double:fp


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 2, 2009)

V-te said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > "I mixed it up really good this time."
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 2, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



No offense, but I honestly believe it would be the 1/4 that the other 3/4 wouldn't mind missing. There are exceptions in both directions though.


----------



## V-te (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, many cubers tend to be young and do not fully understand manners and behavior. So we can say a good 1/8th of us serious cubers wouldn't be here.


----------



## V-te (Sep 2, 2009)

On Topic: 
I was on the bus doing OH, and this kid in the back says,
"Hey, you kid, let me see that, I bet you I can solve it" I looked at the cube and since it is my speedcube, I decided not to let him use it.
"Bahh, Later, I'm busy right now" 
*all the kids on the bus* Ohhhh!!! Burn!!!! :fp

During french, I was talking about my collection and my PBs, and I solved for them. A girl says "Omg!! That would take me like a year!!! and I would only get one side!!" *Class laughs* :fp 

*Takes out 3cm cubes, along with my regular speedcube* 
"Omg the cube had babies!!!!" 

"I don't have the patience"
Me: "You don't need patience, you just need to understand"
"I don't like to think" :fp

Many more coming up tomorrow.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol. I got this one a few weeks back at my 5x5.

"Whoa! Is that liek a super cube liek extended or something?"

And more: "Where'd you get THAT? That's so amazing! I couldn't even get two colours together!"
-Facepalm.-

And to my 3x3 solves on roller coasters:
Some girls in the background: "OH MY GAWD! I can't believe he just did that on a roller coaster! I can only get liek a single side! The coaster goes 65 mph too!" -giggling, bleh.-

So, I was at dinner last night at a surprise birthday party for my mom's friend, and my friend in college (note, I am in 8th) and he keeps saying I'm sort of a super genius.
Also, today in Science I had free time so I took out my handy little PLL list. So my teacher goes, "Is that some sort of script or something? What is that? It makes no sense!" Then I told him I cube and all and he says, "So you can solve it only if it's in a predetermined state using the same thing over and over?" -Facepalm.-


----------



## V-te (Sep 5, 2009)

After making a 3x4x5, everytime I take something bigger than a 3x3, I always get "Did you make that?" 

Common names for my cubes,
2x2: the four-one.
3x3: the cube, the normal one
4x4: The super one
5x5: The one with so many colors
Megaminx: The 10 one, The star one, The 2543 sided thing, dudocehagigahedron, The impossible one.
Rubik's magic: The flat thing.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 5, 2009)

A note to everyone: Sometimes the people who say they can solve "in like five minutes" actually can. Whenever people used to say this I always stayed silent and just pretended to believe them, but I have started giving it to people when they say they can. I have met three kids through unrelated activities who can solve it in my school, which *only* has 3500 kids.


----------



## V-te (Sep 5, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> A note to everyone: Sometimes the people who say they can solve "in like five minutes" actually can. Whenever people used to say this I always stayed silent and just pretended to believe them, but I have started giving it to people when they say they can. I have met three kids through unrelated activities who can solve it in my school, which *only* has 3500 kids.



Yeah, I met a guy today on the bus, and he was trying to solve the cube, and after watching him, I realized he was trying to do fingertricks and beginner's method, so I sat next to him, and we started talking.

The thing is, this was an actual person Proving to you that he could solve it under 5 minutes. When most people tell you that, and you hand them the cube, they don't do anything at all,which is why we :fp


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 6, 2009)

wow you can solve the rubiks cube you must liek super amazing at maths and algebra


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 6, 2009)

:fp...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 7, 2009)

From a 5-year-old: "C-can you connect all the toys back together again?" -Facepalm.-
-Finishes PLL.-
"Mommy! Mommy! That boy just did it!"
Lol.


----------



## crazycubes57 (Sep 7, 2009)

yea i get that alot


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got this at church a few hours ago:

Me: "Damn, it popped."
Mom: "You're going too fast."
Me: "Nooo, I have the tensions set incorrectly. I need to tighten the screws since I haven't done so in a few weeks."
Mom: "Why don't you slow down? Then it never pops."
Me: "Then I don't get fast solves to practice well."
Mom: "You can practice slowly."

Obviously, she doesn't cube ever and doesn't understand the concept of speedcubing. It's *SPEED*cubing, not intuitive cubing, if I understand correctly.


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, this thread is epic win and epic fail combined. 

Let me see...

--
(after solving) "Let *me* mix it up, then you'll never fix it!" *They scramble for like an hour* *I solve in under a minute*
Them:  
--
"That 4-square" (referring to 2x2x2)
--
"I bet I could solve that one." (2x2x2) *Hours later, still unsolved*
--
*After someone sees my solved V7* "OHMYGOSH can you solve that?"
(In my head) "No, I just never mixed it up and carry it around with me for the fun of it"
--
"How do you do it?"
"Well, you use certain series' of moves, called algorithms..."
"Oh, so you cheat."
--
And then of course, the complete failures, like "I once solved 5 sides" or "I solved all but one piece". :fp

I've heard more, but I can't think of them ATM.


----------



## V-te (Sep 7, 2009)

Just an hour ago at a buffet.

*in the process of solving* *waitress comes near-by, our neighgbor next to us is watching* 

*finishes*

Neighbor: "Omy Gawd, did he just solve that???"
Me: "Yup"
Neighbor: "my, that was veryy interrresting, the problem was, You were going too fast, I couldn't see you solve it" 

What???


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol, I got that at a Bistro a few months ago XD.

Also, in some comments in YT vids, I see things liek these:

"OMG u fukin faget u jus playd it bacwards."

I hate that.
And more:

"You can DO THAT? I want to learn!"
I see this in videos with tutorial links IN THE DESCRIPTION.
:fp


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 8, 2009)

Isn't it amazing that everybody knows SOMEONE who can solve it in x seconds. x being about 1-10 XD...



During Accounting:
*Solving it using Cubetimer*
One second in:
Person behind me: You didn't get the world record.
Me (still solving): Idiot... The world record is about 7 seconds, NOT one.
PBM: Yeah right, my friend can do it in like .5 seconds.
Me: Impossible
PBM: NO!
*finishes with about 20 second time*
PBM: OMFG! That was so slow!
Other person: Are you asian?
Me: Do I look asian?
OP: No
Me: Next time think for a second
My friend: YOU SUCK! I've seen you do it better than that! (He always does that as a joke)
I continue to do another solve
PBM: You suck at this
Me: Shut the **** up...


----------



## V-te (Sep 8, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Isn't it amazing that everybody knows SOMEONE who can solve it in x seconds. x being about 1-10 XD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I punch my friends when they tell me that. Lol. It's so frustrating.


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 8, 2009)

My friend was just joking. He witnessed one of my sub 15s last year XP...


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Sep 8, 2009)

@ an afternoon tv show..

a guy brags that he can solve the cube in less than 30 sec.
then the host said that he would give him a 10,000 pesos(Philippines) if he can do that

then the guy solves...
after 22 sec, he drops the cube on the table..

they look around the 5 sides of the cube (except the one facing the table)
and 5 sides of the cubes are solved...

but the audience are still quiet... 

.
..
...
waiting for the last side...


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 8, 2009)

"I got 3 or 4 sides once I can't remember." (3 possible....4?? not so much)

"what is your secret?" then I reply, "Ok, I'll tell you once. The only thing you have to do.....is match the colors up." "Oh %$#@ you!!"

Or I'll have my my V7 in my hands. "How do you solve that thing?" I reply as if everyone knew, "oh, you just match the colors up *shrug*" " Oh %$#@ you!!"


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



This diagonal comment make me chuckle out loud.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 9, 2009)

jdouglasusn said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



I was like "I'm not even going to say anything about that..." and walked away.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 9, 2009)

TheBloodyTalon said:


> @ an afternoon tv show..
> 
> a guy brags that he can solve the cube in less than 30 sec.
> then the host said that he would give him a 10,000 pesos(Philippines) if he can do that
> ...




ROFL


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Sep 9, 2009)

the thing i hate the most, is when i have a puzzle that pops often, ex : v6, megaminx, is when it DOES pop, at the end i fix it and people are like STOP CHEATING i hate that.....
and even after it pops i explain that at the end i might have put the peice back in wrong,then when they see me take it out, they partially think i'm still cheating


----------



## Shmekekey (Sep 9, 2009)

I was in a back room of the orchestra room with some of my friends because we had a sub, and she went back there while i was solving 7x7, and she tried to tell me that i was doing it wrong -.-

I also had a friend that would try to mess with me by saying "twist it. turn it. BOP IT!" :]


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm solving my V7, one of the pieces will pop, and somebody will yell out "you broke it!" Then I just pop it back in. 

Also, one time I tried to explain to a friend the concept of solving by layers, and he was like "oh, I thought that if you solved one color the rest would automatically be solved." :fp


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Sep 12, 2009)

hey, I showed this guy a blindfold video. He wasn't amazed, because he said that people do blindfold by remembering with the hands (i guess he tought blind was some kind of braille or sth) lol


----------



## PlutoCuber (Sep 12, 2009)

I can only solve 3 sides. WTF LMAO LOL OMFG ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 12, 2009)

PlutoCuber said:


> I can only solve 3 sides. WTF LMAO LOL OMFG ROFL!!!!!!!!



Do M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2... BAM! 3 sides solved.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> PlutoCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I can only solve 3 sides. WTF LMAO LOL OMFG ROFL!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yeah, you can solve only 3 sides, but if you can solve three sides, you're probably good enough to solve the whole thing. 

If they brag about 4+ sides, then it is obvious that they are lying.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 12, 2009)

I have gotten:

"I'm going to mess it up so good that you can't solve it"

*I use a little more than 20 seconds on the cube* "Did I mess it nicely?"

"Do you count them?"

"Isn't there like 2 kind of moves you can do so the cube gets solved?"


----------



## Shnishiguh (Sep 12, 2009)

I show them an algorithm, like R U R' U', and show them that if you repeat it enough times, the cube will solve itself from a solved state.
They reply with,
"So if the cube is messed up, if I just do this, it will be solved?"
or
"Cheater"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 12, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > PlutoCuber said:
> ...



Mhm, after 1 I don't believe them, but it is possible to solve 0, 1, 2, 3, 4 or 6 sides. Just pointing that out.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> it is possible to solve 0, 1, 2, 3, *4* or 6 sides. Just pointing that out.



:fp

EDIT: Oh crap, i thought it said layers. :fp to myself


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > it is possible to solve 0, 1, 2, 3, *4* or 6 sides. Just pointing that out.
> ...



4 is possible...


----------



## Holger (Sep 12, 2009)

Try D2 R2 F2 Z-perm F2 R2 D2

4 sides solved


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 12, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > it is possible to solve 0, 1, 2, 3, *4* or 6 sides. Just pointing that out.
> ...



(M2 U2 M2 U2) or (R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2) or (R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



roux user just pwn you


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 12, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Haha, Roux-five!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate the people who go "Well, try and beat my teacher's record. It's liek 4 secs."
:fp

This thread is coming along well.

When I showed someone my speedcube (it's white) they were all liek,
"How'd you get that? I thought they only coWD-40me in black!"
Then I say, "Uh, you can buy one of these online. You can adjust it too because it has screws and springs to help make it faster."
"Cheater. You can't do that."
"Uh, yes I can. You can also lubricate it."
"Liek with WD-40?"
:fp "No, that rots the plastic."
"No it doesn't!"
"Yeah, it does. I use heavy duty silicone."
"Well, then, can I see it?"
They bang it on the floor and a few centre caps fall off and a row comes out.
"Ha! I broke your cube!"
-Reassembles.-
Them: "F*** you."


----------



## Xquare-1 (Sep 13, 2009)

i dont think it is their fault, those are normal questions to non cubers. But you will go insane teaching them


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, but he took it the wrong way.

Also, I got a 360 yesterday, and when I brought it to my friend's birthday party, one guy at the bowling alley said, "That's so easy."
I handed it to him and he didn't know it works by gravity and physics, so he was all dumfounded and stuff.
XD I inserted one. "See? Physics."
Him: "YOU LIE!"
XD


----------



## V-te (Sep 14, 2009)

Everyone in school thinks I made the v-cubes because of the letter V in the middle. 
Yay V-teCubes! lol. j/k


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Um, isn't this implying that Roux users pwning people is a rare occurance, therefore making them inferior to others who pwn on a regular basis, who happen to use another method besides Roux?

Besides, he didn't 'pwn' ben1996123, ben1996123 just completely failed. To truly pwn him, in my opinion, would require him doing something most people would find greater than the norm. He just provided information that is known to most of the people on this forum. Doesn't seem very great.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I didn't imply that i "pnw"ed him, that's just what Waffle said. I was just showing him how he was wrong.


----------



## TheMatureOne (Sep 14, 2009)

*solving cube* ZOMG DUMAZZ YOU COULDA JUST SOLVED TEH BOTTOM!!!! "I use Roux" WHUZZAT? " its a different method of solving the cube" THERZ UH METHOD? "um...yeah?" oMG SO ALL THE WORLD RECORD GUYS CHEAT DEN? *facepalm*


*solving megaminx* HOLY SHIZNIP THATS NOT REAL! "how is it not real im holding it right here." SO?

*solving pyraminx/2x2* OH U BOUGHT UR TRIANGLE/BOX?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I didn't imply that i "pnw"ed him, that's just what Waffle said. I was just showing him how he was wrong.



Oh, I wasn't saying you implied that you pwned him, even though you did imply that you agreed with waffle=ijm who said you pwned him.

Either way, my original statement was pointed towards both of you, not just you, with the assumption that you agreed with waffle=ijm.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

TheMatureOne said:


> *solving cube* ZOMG DUMAZZ YOU COULDA JUST SOLVED TEH BOTTOM!!!! "I use Roux" WHUZZAT? " its a different method of solving the cube" THERZ UH METHOD? "um...yeah?" oMG SO ALL THE WORLD RECORD GUYS CHEAT DEN? *facepalm*
> 
> 
> *solving megaminx* HOLY SHIZNIP THATS NOT REAL! "how is it not real im holding it right here." SO?
> ...



You use Roux?



PatrickJameson said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't imply that i "pnw"ed him, that's just what Waffle said. I was just showing him how he was wrong.
> ...



Ok, gotcha.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2009)

Me: "I need to practise Roux."
Friend: "Why Roux? Learn full PLL first."
Outsider: "Wtf are you talking about?"
Me: "We're talking about what I should do in means of solving a Rubik's Cube."
Outsider: "You're newf-gs. Just give me it and I'll mess it up so you CAN'T solve it."
-He scrambles, and I solve about 37 secs, above my average.-
"WTF? I made it impossible!"

Another one happened a week ago when I was solving in a line waiting to get on a roller coaster.

This is just like last tiem, but this time, I was solving just LL to practise.
-Solves.-
Random dude: "That was great. Never seen someone do that." -Hands me 10 bucks.-
Me: "Sweet, thanks. It's not as hard as you think."
RD: "I'd never be able."

Lol, this isn't a non-cuber saying a darned thing, but yet an accomplishment, I would say XD.
Free $10 is always good, amirite?


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Another one happened a week ago when I was solving in a line waiting to get on a roller coaster.
> 
> This is just like last tiem, but this time, I was solving just LL to practise.
> -Solves.-
> ...



 Lucky! I should bring my cube with me more often.

Off topic: One time a friend of mine was telling us pi to 100+ digits and a random stranger walked up and gave him $5 for it. 

Back on topic: One time I showed my V7 to a few friends, and someone was like "WOAH that thing has like 50 sides!" :fp


----------



## fundash (Sep 14, 2009)

this was at school awile ago...(i mean last year)

*Solving cube while a small crowd watches me*
*Cube pops*
Crowd: *GASP* You Cheat! You just do that so fast we can't see you doing it!!!
Me: ..........
*I take the piece back out because i put it back incorrectly*
Crowd: Hey YOUR CHEATING AGAIN! We cought you twice,we're leaving!
*Crowd leaves*
Me: realizes how much people hesitate to think about anything...


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 14, 2009)

fundash said:


> this was at school awile ago...(i mean last year)
> 
> *Solving cube while a small crowd watches me*
> *Cube pops*
> ...



did you explain to them that it was a pop before they got to talk?


----------



## fundash (Sep 14, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > this was at school awile ago...(i mean last year)
> ...



yea, but they didn't listen....


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 17, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Another one happened a week ago when I was solving in a line waiting to get on a roller coaster.
> ...



Lol, I can get to 121 digits of pi XD.
3.14159265358979323...
You know the drill, obviously XD.

Also, I just got a 360 and when I took it to a birthday party everybody was liek, "Omg, how do you do that? It looks so easy!"
They were referring to the fact that they thought each hole was stationary, not controlled by gravity and physics. :fp
-Solves it in about 5 minutes.-
"Woahz!"


----------



## V-te (Sep 17, 2009)

*Solving a V-cube 5 at high speed*
* substitute is looking*
*finishes* 
Sub : "Good Job."
Myself "thanks"
Sub: you know, I remember when those (3x3)came out, *me starts listening hoping for a good story* 
Sub continues: " My sister and I bought one, and we had no Idea how to solve it. We spent a good two weeks on it, came pretty close, but at the end we just decided *she chuckles* To take it apart and put it back together. 
Then when we went back to school, we showed everyone, and everyone thought we could solve it. Then this guy miked it up and this time *Smiling* took of all the stickers and put them back on. *Class starts laughing*
After that every person in our School would bring their cube to us to solve it, and it was always the same thing."

Me: *extreme sarcasm* ha ha. I'm surprised how the stickers joke never gets old. :fp


----------



## Hays (Sep 17, 2009)

Im doing 3x3 solves in class
Techer: Hey! but the box away!
Me::fp


----------



## SuperNerd (Sep 20, 2009)

Hays said:


> Im doing 3x3 solves in class
> Techer: Hey! but the box away!
> Me::fp



If this had been in math class i woulda cried.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

Whenever someone asks for my cube because they say they can solve it, I ask them HOW they solve it. Only like 1/50 people who say that actually CAN solve it.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 21, 2009)

I know some people at school who can solve a 3x3, even though it's beginner, and me, using a weird F2L (consisting of middle edges then corners) and 4LLL, they say "You're doing it wrong" when I'm solving F2L and PLL :fp.

Well, at least they CAN solve it, unlike so many idiotic posers.


----------



## V-te (Sep 22, 2009)

*Reviewing colors before BLD attemp*
*Guy behind me sees me get most of the colors right*
*"Omg, can you like feel the colors???*"
:fp Epic


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 22, 2009)

*takes out a 1x1x1 cube (nonfunctional, i say this because there IS a fully functional 1x1x1 cube. edges-only cubes are ftw) and gives it to a random person*

Me: Solve it.
Them: Wtf am I supposed to do with this?
Me: ...solve..it..
Them: Grr, it's already solved!
Me: No it's not. Now solve it.
Them: What the....forget this. *walks away confused*
Me: Tehe...I like to confuse people


----------



## Kxg (Sep 22, 2009)

The most hilarious (for me) "synonim" of scramble I heard was (Note: it might not sound as hilarious in English, I did a translation) scatter.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 22, 2009)

i almost never solve my cube in public, but if somebody i know sees me solve it, the same exact question always comes up ... *"what's the trick?"*


----------



## Muesli (Sep 22, 2009)

"I havn't mixed it up very much"

"I'll just take the stickers off and put them back"

"Is that a Rubik's Cube? But it says Cubesmith on the side"

"I used to be able to do that. You just...hmm...yeah. I used to be able to"

"OMG A bit just fell out! I'm so sorry!"

"Hey! Have you got one of those 360 degree Rubik's Cubes? They're just the same. I've seen it!"

I bet you can't get alternate colours on every square, you know, like a chess-board?"

"*Stares*"

"Oh my god! That must be a world record or something"

"What did you use? WD-40 or something like that?"

"Lol. You said lube"


----------



## phases (Sep 22, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> i almost never solve my cube in public, but if somebody i know sees me solve it, the same exact question always comes up ... *"what's the trick?"*




That's all I ever hear. "So you know *the trick??*"


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 22, 2009)

People don't get that it's the fact that there is no trick that makes it fun.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 22, 2009)

Just last night, this 50 year old woman told me she had solved the cube many years ago. I asked about how she developed the solution, what approach she took. She said, "That was over 20 years ago! You can't expect me to remember anything about that!" I got the same story from someone else last year. Each time I hear it, I find the story hard to believe. I spent a good couple days trying to solve it when I first got it, and never forgot the approaches I took. I figure the only way a person can forget the experience is if they eventually got a bit lucky on the last layer, then got lazy about trying to find a general solution.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2009)

Given how popular the cube was in the 80s, and how few people seem to have actually figured it out by hand, I think that anyone who did figure it out back then should have a pretty good idea of what to do (at least a general "I solved the puzzle by layers" type of idea) even if they don't remember any specifics. Unless you're talking to the kind of person who regularly solves puzzles that other people think are insanely hard, the solver really ought to remember any triumph that important and difficult.


----------



## Thomas09 (Sep 22, 2009)

While I don't have many non- cubers at school since I started thid whole trend, there are ALOT of noobs. One's like "I use full OLL and PLL". I then see him using Dan Brown method.

And of course, I reign supreme at cubing in my school. I beat people with my OH when they use 2H.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 23, 2009)

Kxg said:


> The most hilarious (for me) "synonim" of scramble I heard was (Note: it might not sound as hilarious in English, I did a translation) scatter.



That would be interesting to here.


----------



## Carson (Sep 23, 2009)

Only slightly off topic: I have occasionally taken a REALLY loose 3x3 that I rarely use to work... one time a coworker was messing around with it and it fell apart. (It was THAT loose... pop=total disassembly)

She completely freaked out...
Her: OMG OMG I am sooooo sorry... I will buy you a new one, I am going to walmart on my lunch break!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

"Let me mess it up, that guy didn't mess it up properly." The person then spends half an hour scrambling. "Now I bet you can't solve it."


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *Avg5:* 32.505 (σ = 1.21) *Best Time Non-Lucky:* 24.976. *Lucky:* LL SKIP!!! 11.984!!!!!



Why is there a . after 24.976? And why does your LL take more time than your F2L?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


I know people who can solve three sides. with luck. Coz I've showed heaps at my school how to solve 3x3's, but they get confused by the last Steps. The 8 move "Algorithms" they say putting emphasis on the word are too long in their opinion. Imgine their faces if I taught them parity algs on the 5x5.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



I would say that solving 1 side is extremely easy, even for someone with no cube experience whatsoever. It took me about 20 minutes to get the first layer within 20 seconds everytime, with no help at all. To solve 2 sides requires taking apart the first side, changing something, and then putting it back (most times) which I think would be incredibly hard for someone to do without solving most of the cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Same, and I figured 2x2 out myself within 5 mins, Pyra within about 2 mins. (Didn't really understand pyra properly for about an hour)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Same, and I figured 2x2 out myself within 5 mins, Pyra within about 2 mins. (Didn't really understand pyra properly for about an hour)



Yea, with 2x2, all you really need is the sexy move, sune, and a 3-cycle. I havn't tried Pyraminx, but it seems very simplistic. 2 sides of a 3x3 would impress me a whole lot.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > *Avg5:* 32.505 (σ = 1.21) *Best Time Non-Lucky:* 24.976. *Lucky:* LL SKIP!!! 11.984!!!!!
> ...



Answer please...


----------



## Muesli (Sep 23, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...



I'm sorry, but that is hilarious!


----------



## Jani (Sep 23, 2009)

"you just memorize and reversed the scramble"


----------



## (R) (Sep 23, 2009)

I can agree with a lot of people that non cubers can have some naming issues such as one word that drives me *crazy*
Urubicks


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 23, 2009)

Carson said:


> Only slightly off topic: I have occasionally taken a REALLY loose 3x3 that I rarely use to work... one time a coworker was messing around with it and it fell apart. (It was THAT loose... pop=total disassembly)
> 
> She completely freaked out...
> Her: OMG OMG I am sooooo sorry... I will buy you a new one, I am going to walmart on my lunch break!!!



Yeah, try bringing a cube to a bar. Every time they tried to scramble for me I would warn, "Be careful, don't go fast or you will pop it!" They look at me in anger, like I am calling them idiots. Then the cube explodes after about 2 twists. And they look stunned, like they need to buy me a new cube. EVERY TIME! So, now I carry around my Rubik's store bought instead, in case people want to scramble.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



In case ZB does not reply soon... There is nothing wrong with using punctuation (like a period) between items. The 11.984 LL skip solve might have been a fast F2L for him, or his LL could be slow due to multiple stages.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 23, 2009)

*30 second solve*
Non-cuber : OMG that must be a world record.
Me: It's like 7 seconds.
Non-cuber: No, I'm positive!
Youtube: pwned.

*Solving the v-7*
Non-cuber: Is that one of those 15 by 15's?
Me: This is a 7 by 7.
Non-cuber: Do you have a 15 by 15
Me: Their impossible to make.
Non-cuber: No! I've seen one! 
*Facepalm*


----------



## phases (Sep 23, 2009)

My boss: "I can mix it up so much you won't be able to solve it. Hang on a sec, don't look!"


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol, yeah, whenever I'm solving my V7, the conversation usually goes something like this:

"WOAH, how many pieces does that have?"
"213" (Or 218 if you count the centers as separate)
"But wait..." *counts layers* "It's got 7 pieces across, so that's... 343. You got it wrong."
:fp


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


Normally my f2l takes about 20 seconds including cross. on a good solve it takes about 12 seconds including easy cross. i only had to make two f2l pairs, and while i inserted them i formed the others. on that good non lucky solve, my f2l was alright, but i had sune and my favourite permutation. Yeah


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2009)

I pwn all people probably in the city (of almost 1,000,000 people) at solving cubes, though my average is liek 40ish. Whenever I solve one at school people say things liek, "Let me solve it next!" and they are so dumfounded, it makes me laugh.
There are a few cubers at my school, as I can name 4 right off of the top of my head, (me, my best friend, an acquaintance from Band and Men's ensemble, and another friend from Band) and they are hoping that one day, one day they'll get sub-1 (minute, that is). When I try explaining OLL and PLL to them, they say "I'll stick to the Beginner's method." Lol.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 1, 2009)

*puts on blindfold*

Them "Can you actually do that?"

Me "I'm practicing how to do edges. I just started doing blindfold solving."

*finishes the edges except for 1 cycle*

Them: "Awww you fail."

Me "I'm a newb at blindfold solving."


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 1, 2009)

If I sit around before school cubing, I will usually get a crowd gathering around me. Then I go move to somewhere else and nobody follows me. If I stay there for long enough I get another crowd. Some things that I get from the crowd are:

"You did it!" NO DUH!
"Let me mess it up" *about a year later (exaggeration)* "Here, now try" *I solve* "Oh..." *They are embarrased*
"Whoa, how do you turn it that fast" Me:"I lubricated it" *they crack up laughing* They are very immature...
*I get F2L and start LL* "Oh! You are messing it up" *I finish LL* "Oh..."

And from my friend: "A 2x2 can't be that hard, can it?" *I hand him my 4x4, messed up like a 2x2 (I don't have a 2x2)*"Oh..."

Once a guy told me that he had been a champion speedsolver. The comp that he said he won at didn't exist, and when I handed my cube to him he turned it randomly. I took it off him, and he said that he had been three moves away from finishing. The cube was still completely scrambled.

Another guy said that his method had something to do with diagonal movements (he knew that you can't turn it diagonally, he meant doing an R U moves the RFD corner diagonally across the F face.

Grr...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 2, 2009)

When almost done with a 7x7 solve. "I'll buy that off you."

Me- "Sure, how much will you buy it for?"

Him- "Hmmm...7 bucks."

Me- "Hahahahahahahaha."

Him- "What's so funny?"


----------



## Forte (Oct 2, 2009)

I always feel bad when a center cap falls out because they think that they've broken it


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I forgot the best one! I was cubing in public and this kid walks up to me and says "Do you need help with that?" I'd like to see him try! I did reply politely "No". 
:fp


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I forgot the best one! I was cubing in public and this kid walks up to me and says "Do you need help with that?" I'd like to see him try! I did reply politely "No".
> :fp



It would have been hilarious if he did solve it.....and in fact solved it sub 30


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 3, 2009)

I cube at my Middle school and everyone sees. They all say, "There's a trick, right?" exactly those words. And They all try to mix it up. Rofl


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 3, 2009)

Everyone says "Your cube sucks" or "Wow, with a better cube I bet you could get the world record", just because my stickers are horrid.

I find some non-cubers can catch on very fast. I was teaching one of my friends and in just 30 minutes he had LBL memorized except for PLL.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 3, 2009)

Friend: (upon seeing my megaminx) "Whoa, is it alike a dodecahedron?"
Me: "You know as well as I do that you only said 'dodecahedron' because it was the most intelligent sounding geometric word you could think of. Yes, it is a dodecahedron."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2009)

Happy Comments (Puts a  ) on mah Face.

* means a bad word was put there

-Holy ****, he did it in like x seconds!! (x is 5, 10, 30, however they exaggerated...sometimes >: D)

-: o Whoa....

-Dude, wtf, how'd you do that?! >: o

-Dude, gimme it, I wanna scramble it! (Many varieties on how this was said  )

Comments that make me either :| or make me roll mah eyes

-I peel the stickers off. 

-I can get one side. (This is usually when they ask for the cube [nicely] and do one side...not in the 'correct' way)

-I bet I can solve it in 10 seconds! (Response: My ***)

Comments that Make me 

-You just peel the stickers off. (Response: Mmhmm, is that why I actually moved the cube?)

-You just memorize the combination. (Response: My ***, who in the living **** memorizes 43 quintillion combinations?!)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand comments on how my TEACHERS reacted

Old Math Teach: Gave me a Pepsi for it! And gave me the title "Master of Puzzles"...One of the best Thursdays ever

Old Science Teach:" I got a Cube in the mail today (apparently she ordered one) and I'm trying to solve it! "

Old History Teach: Gave me candy. For my 4x4 Solve.

New Math: He nad his son scrambled it and gave it to me to solve. Teacher:*bows (in a joking way)* Son:" OMG OMG!...Yadda Yadda Yadda"

Science: "I'll mix it up one day so you can solve it!" (She did and I solved it)

History: "Did you just solve that?!"


Just some Random Times

-Dude, you use cheat codes. (Response: How did you know I went on GameFaqs to learn how to?! (Moron) )
-Dude, use WD-40. (Seriously, why is it always THAT?!?!)
-I'll give you a dollar if you solve that. (One dollar win)
-(I partially peeled each sticker so I can remove them for tiles early) You peeled the stickers!!!
-Rubik's/Rubik's Cube Boy


----------



## elcarc (Oct 3, 2009)

me: doing L' U' L U x6
classmate: oh mai gah he messed it up and put it back together.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

elcarc said:


> me: doing L' U' L U x6
> classmate: oh mai gah he messed it up and put it back together.



You Rick rolled him!


----------



## elcarc (Oct 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > me: doing L' U' L U x6
> ...



how?:confused:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

Using your avatar. At least, I think that's what he meant


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2009)

Doesn't count.
My favorite:
*done with OLL*
*starts to move on to PLL*
Dude, you just had it!!
*done*
Oh damn.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 3, 2009)

"No! You don't get to look at it!"

"But you get 15 seconds before you solve to look!"

"Ok then. Well don't pick it up"


----------



## (R) (Oct 3, 2009)

I was in my latin class solving a 2x2 in front of a lot of people and letting them scramble. One guy scrambles it and i get headlights and I mess up. I put the cube down and said i messed up. The guy who scrambled said he made it unsolvable. I then solved it in ten moves. He says aww man I didn't beat you after all..


----------



## Imperatrix (Oct 3, 2009)

Me solving my 3x3:
Friend: Are you sure you aren't Asian?
Friend 2: You got it straight from the box *then later* You peeled the stickers!

Me opening my Pyramix:
Roomate: Is that a triangle?

Me solving my 5x5:
Friend: You cheated. *scrambles it* *I solve it again* ._.;

But aside from that, it's all, "Oh, you're so awesome!" etc. etc.

And my favorite:
"How'dya do that?"
"Because I'm a ****ing genius."

"So you know the algorithm?"
"There are multiple, Hun. Pick one."


----------



## Pichu97 (Oct 4, 2009)

"I can solve it just wait." (goes into a room) 5 min. later. "Look I solved it." and blue is next to green.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 4, 2009)

Solving using roux...
While finishing the second block a friend comes up to me and says " Oh ya a Rubik's cube I once tried to learn to solve it, all I can remember is that you cant move those pieces in the middles(obviously he watched pogobat's video and was very confused) me:*starts EO*"So, what I'm doing now isn't happening this is a real move?" him:"nope" I was just like wow


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 4, 2009)

I told my band teacher I was gonna give her a megaminx for her birthday.
She didn't know what it was, so she googled it and said, "Oh my gawd, the original cube is put to shame."
XD I loved her reaction.
You had to be there.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 4, 2009)

Everytime I finish OLL, they say, "you messed up!"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2009)

Over the summer, I was waiting for my plane to arrive so I could come back home, and another guy in line saw I was doing some 3x3. He was like "wow, you must be left-handed!"
Wtf?


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 4, 2009)

They say they can get only one side, but when they show me all the cubies are not even in the right spot.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah, the corners are all in the wrong places, same goes for edges. Rofl


----------



## fundash (Oct 4, 2009)

one guy said that he could do it in 7 minutes, i let him try...he didn't even know the cross (after like 2 min, it was still 100% scrambled)


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 4, 2009)

1996iscool said:


> They say they can get only one side, but when they show me all the cubies are not even in the right spot.



When I get this I usally reply" This is whats called a layer...."


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

I got this one today.

Dude - "There's only like 100 people who can do that cube."
Me - Out of breath from laughing


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 4, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I got this one today.
> 
> Dude - "There's only like 100 people who can do that cube."
> Me - Out of breath from laughing



Maybe he meant to say "There's only like 100 people who have done that cube." and he was referring to your cube in particular.

That ruined it....


----------



## philliesrule3690 (Oct 4, 2009)

I hate it when people take 10 minutes if you let them mix it up for you when I could have done just as good of job in like 10 seconds, they think I'm just doing a reverse scramble so the more moves I do the longer it will take.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 4, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I got this one today.
> ...



I lol'd


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 5, 2009)

"you cheated"
Me: How in the living **** do I cheat?

"You memorize the combination"
"I DO have a life"


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> My Avatar is the 215th result when searching Cyrok on Google Images


No it's not. I just checked. Oh, but I bet you knew that.:fp to me.




Pichu97 said:


> "I can solve it just wait." (goes into a room) 5 min. later. "Look I solved it." and blue is next to green.



If someone did that do my cube I would kill them.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > My Avatar is the 215th result when searching Cyrok on Google Images
> ...



Exactly, what I would do too, but that won't happen because my stickers are so old, if they get taken off, they can't be put back on.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 5, 2009)

Newer Cuber Just said: "Should I *Jig-a-lube* it???" >*facepalm*<


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > My Avatar is the 215th result when searching Cyrok on Google Images
> ...



Images changes results. It was when I searched.


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Newer Cuber Just said: "Should I *Jig-a-lube* it???" >*facepalm*<



YESSS!!! 

What I will say from now on when lubricating twisty puzzles


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 6, 2009)

JIG-A-LOO!!!!

Whenever I talk about Jig-A-Loo to non-cubers, they're all like, "Is this what I think it is?" Then after I tell them it's a lubricant, they go, "Why not just use WD-40?"
:fp
I told this one guy that WD-40 rots the plastic, and he shoved his finger in my face and said, "YOU LIE."
I lol'd.


----------



## NanoCuber (Oct 6, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> *30 second solve*
> Non-cuber : OMG that must be a world record.
> Me: It's like 7 seconds.
> Non-cuber: No, I'm positive!
> ...



Haha. Thats happened with me to


----------



## V-te (Oct 7, 2009)

I got this today.
*cubing in lunch line*
*kid sees me*
"Wait slow down a bit"
*slows* 
"oh ok"
*Me curious*
"why did you tell me to slow?"
"I thought you were pressing buttons that changed the color because I couldn't see you twist it."
"WTF???""


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 7, 2009)

V-te said:


> I got this today.
> *cubing in lunch line*
> *kid sees me*
> "Wait slow down a bit"
> ...



XD Epic lulz.

The other day some pieces popped while I was scrambling. I put them back in, but then I didn't solve the cube right after that... I solved it later, only to find out that I put those pieces in wrong. :/ Then, of course, when I took them out to fix them, people were like "you cheated!!!!1!!!". :fp


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 7, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrok215 said:
> ...


You you peel the stickers off my cube, I peel off your arm.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2009)

I have my square 1 and people are like woah. Give me. NAAAAAAAOOOOO!!!
So I give it to them and they're like, How do you turn this thing???


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you turn that diagonally?-my friend

Sure can-me (Does Y perm)

WOW!- my friend.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 9, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> JIG-A-LOO!!!!
> 
> Whenever I talk about Jig-A-Loo to non-cubers, they're all like, "Is this what I think it is?" Then after I tell them it's a lubricant, they go, "Why not just use WD-40?"
> :fp
> ...



One of my friends knows the beginners method, and he DID lube his with WD-40.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 9, 2009)

Them:Hey, have you got a 12x12? 
Me: They don't exist.
Them: Yeah they do, I've seen them on Youtube.
Me: No the largest is the 7x7. The 12x12 has not even been patented.
Them: No, it was real.
Me: Was it on a computer program, like Gabbasoft?
Them: No when the guy held it, his finger like covered 5 pieces.
:fp Why is it always the cubes larger than 10x10?

Another one:
I was teaching a friend about ZBF2L (no, not all the algorithms). And a noob comes and is like: Is that solving the F2L using on Z PLL's (yes, I know) and B?


----------



## V-te (Oct 9, 2009)

Today I was standing in line for lunch again, holding the cube scrambling.
A group of about 4 wanna-be gansters are looking at me and they ask me
"How fast can you do that?"
"In about 28-32 seconds, depends"
"Here let me scramble it"
So I let him scramble it and he gives it back and says
" Ok ready go"

Cross: "Woah your fingers man!!"
F2L: "Dayum, How do you even know what you are doing?"
Oll: Man how do you, oh, you almost ha..*Pll* 
*everyone of them at the same time*
WOOOAAAHHH!!!!!!! That was AMMMAZZING!!!! 
*Everyone in cafeteria looks*
Me: *Walks aways whistling*

Lol. You had to be there, that was the best reaction ever from a non-cuber.


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol, the other night I was with some friends and pulled out my Rubik's keychain, and this kid walked up and was like "I've seen a really big one of those that is 9 across". He walked away and I was like :fp


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

>*brings megaminxs to school*<

>*Walks up to "cool" kids*<

Kids: Woah that's like 10 sides!
Me: Actually it's 12.
Kids: WOOOOOAAAAHHH!
Kids: Hey it has a star on it!!!
Kids: It's a JEWbik's cube!!!

>*facepalm*<


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> >*brings megaminxs to school*<
> 
> >*Walks up to "cool" kids*<
> 
> ...



I :fped.

I got this yesterday when I was referring a young fellow who used the beginner's method but had a fair understanding of Fridrich to some sites for algorithms, and I was showing him that for him to learn 4LLL would be great, and stuff.
So a kid walks by saying, "You can DO that?" 1st :fp
Me: "Yes, I can."
Kid: "Nah, that's impossible! Only pure geniuses can solve it." 2nd :fp.
Me: -Solves it.-
Kid: "Oh. My. GAWD." 3rd :fp.
My friends were busting out in laughter.

Also, when bringing out my 5x5, I hear a lot of people go, "Is that like a mega*****in' Rubik's Cube?" and "That's like a super cube!" :fp.

Luckily, my slow solves (Rubik's 5x5 tells all) appeal to onlookers ftw!


----------



## ianini (Oct 10, 2009)

kid: i bet i could solve your 2x2 (with a very confident tone)
me: i know you can't
kid: (he takes cube and scrambles it)
me: now solve it
kid: (10 minutes after he said he could solve it) i cant do it
me: :fp, (takes cube and walks away)


----------



## yeee707 (Oct 10, 2009)

I got my v cube 7 and my dad came in while I was studying fit SATs and he picked it up, popped it, said," why did you buy such crap?" and walked away without an apology. 

Many people ask me if I'm solving it without looking when I'm just scrambling it. Also, they say they solved it before and then they can't even get a cross.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

yeee707 said:


> I got my v cube 7 and my dad came in while I was studying fit SATs and he picked it up, popped it, said," why did you buy such crap?" and walked away without an apology.



Douche....
Lol.


----------



## fundash (Oct 10, 2009)

One guy came up to me, and he said he had a 4x4x4. I knew he might not know what he was talking about, so i asked him what he thought th "normal" rubiks cube was, and he said 3x3x9 :fp


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 10, 2009)

The other day, this girl said that she solved the cube in about 10 seconds before. I asked her what method she used and she said, "There are methods?"


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 11, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> The other day, this girl said that she solved the cube in about 10 seconds before. I asked her what method she used and she said, "There are methods?"



I lol'd.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 13, 2009)

yeee707 said:


> I got my v cube 7 and my dad came in while I was studying fit SATs and he picked it up, popped it, said," why did you buy such crap?" and walked away without an apology.
> 
> Many people ask me if I'm solving it without looking when I'm just scrambling it. Also, they say they solved it before and then they can't even get a cross.


That's effing rude.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 13, 2009)

I solve the cube in 20 seconds and they go "oh how long was that? five minutes?"


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 14, 2009)

*Takes out Pyraminx and twists only the tips then gives it to someone to solve*

Me: Here solve it.
Friend: WHAT! ARE YOU INSANE! YOU KNOW I CAN'T SOLVE ANY OF THAT STUFF!
Me: All you do is twist the tips.
Friend: Forget it. *moves on to whatever they were doing*


This happened to me the other day. lol


----------



## i4sci (Oct 15, 2009)

Can u teach me right now - I hate that one
How do you do it - I also hate that one


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 15, 2009)

i4sci said:


> Can u teach me right now - I hate that one
> How do you do it - I also hate that one



No, it takes time.

But we have a whole 10 minutes!:fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 15, 2009)

Are you just turning Randomly? Or do you what you're doing? I get EVERYDAY often from the same people.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to get:

How do you do it?
TEACH ME!

I don't anymore...

I always respond with:

You see you have to turn the sides... BUT also match the colours up at the same time.

or

It's really simple just do D'RUFL'B2 until it solves.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 15, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I used to get:
> 
> How do you do it?
> TEACH ME!
> ...



That's funny because anyone who wants to believe that WILL believe that.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Takes out Megaminx*

"WHOAHHHH"

nuff said.


----------



## Pi-Chan (Oct 16, 2009)

I solved it once by luck but can't to it again!


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 17, 2009)

This gai is all hai on da weed and haz 2 b hai to dew it
Yeah very stupid


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 19, 2009)

Other things that people tell me:
-hey gheuy pull out the square.(you need to be close to mexico to get it)
-I haven't seen him solve it in over a minute...wow ____ you need to get a life (that was my bio teacher)
-(buddy of first guy mentioned)I could solve that thing in like 5 seconds watch i'm gonna bring mine.


----------



## (R) (Oct 21, 2009)

This guy in my latin sees me doing 4x4 and says dude, when you're done, let me solve it. I scramble and give to him. He looks at it for ten minutes turning it exactly 3 times and says dude I don't know how, I thought I knew :fp


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 21, 2009)

A person I was teaching 2x2 (he's really good almost sub-20 with fridrich in about 2 days), He couldn't say permutation so now he calls it permutity.


----------



## fundash (Oct 28, 2009)

this has happened a few times already...

Me: *does 45~50 second solve*
Them: WOW!!! WhAtZ uR RecorDz mAn!?!!?!?!?
Me: 31.44
Them: minutes?
Me: :fp


----------



## spunkymp4 (Oct 28, 2009)

Non-cuber: Ok, how do I get this red (corner piece) over here (edge)?
Me: You can't, its impossible.
NC: Liar!!!! *walks away*


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 28, 2009)

fundash said:


> this has happened a few times already...
> 
> Me: *does 45~50 second solve*
> Them: WOW!!! WhAtZ uR RecorDz mAn!?!!?!?!?
> ...



Haha. Hey man you're in my time range. Care to join the club of newb and suck?


----------



## TioMario (Oct 28, 2009)

Situation: playing with my 3x3x3 on the bus.

-Guy: whoooooa, that's a miracle, how did you do that?!
-Me: Well, there are methods to solve it, and with a bit of patience...
-Guy: I thought you have to be retarded to do it.
-Me: What?
-Guy: Nah... *turns his face to the window*


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 28, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Situation: playing with my 3x3x3 on the bus.
> 
> -Guy: whoooooa, that's a miracle, how did you do that?!
> -Me: Well, there are methods to solve it, and with a bit of patience...
> ...



Douche.


----------



## fundash (Oct 28, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Situation: playing with my 3x3x3 on the bus.
> ...



+1
Agreed


----------



## Colton7909 (Oct 28, 2009)

Me: (Just solved my rubik's cube)
Them: How did you do that?
Me: It came with instructions
Them: oh
-
Me: (practicing Fridrich f2l a few days after learning it)
Them: don't you usually solve it faster than that?
Me: I'm learning a new method
Them: sure (sarcasm)
Me: :fp

What non-cubers always say:

"I solved it once a long time ago."
"I used to peel the stickers off."
"Don't you just do this _one_ pattern."
"Isn't there a lot of math involved?"
"Teach me how to solve it really quick."


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 28, 2009)

This is somewhat off-topic (even in an off-topic thread), but my friend (who cubes) said she knows notation in a sequence of numbers, and she couldn't tell me exactly how she did it.
But she CAN solve the cube. I've watched her many times, but many of those times she's too lazy to do LL and she hands it to me XD.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 28, 2009)

After getting me DIY
Kid: Hey, lemme see that. *turns it* WTF, it's so effing LOOSE.
Me:Special Brand
Kid:Which
Meo It Yourself
Kid:...Do what?

After selling my DIY for 35 dollars D )
People:Hey, where's your Rubik's CUbe
Meun have it
People:WHY?!?!?!?!??! (Believe it or not, those ? and ! are barely exaggerated )
Me:Sold it. 35 dollars
One Stupid Kid: Because you suck at it. (I told a mom joke to this guy)
Other dude: WHAT?! DAMN.
Friend:You made like twice profit!!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was sitting on the city bus and someone was kind of watching me... and like 10 seconds after i solve it and I'm sitting there holding it, he looks over and asks me "have you ever been able to solve that thing?"


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 28, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> After getting me DIY
> Kid: Hey, lemme see that. *turns it* WTF, it's so effing LOOSE.
> Me:Special Brand
> Kid:Which
> ...



what kind of DIY?


----------



## curious (Oct 28, 2009)

(Them)- 'Can you move a corne piece into an edge position.
(Me)- 'NO'

I have also heard people say that there is 1 set of moves that you repeat over and over again to solve it.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

I was playing with my old 3x3 (is quite loose) when:
Dude: Hey, let me see that
Me: Here *gives the cube*
Dude: *checks it up and pops up an edge* Ahá, I knew it!
Me: what?
Dude: it can be disassembled, you are a fake... cheater *walks away*


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Science Teacher sees me solve is 25 seconds "Oh, nicely done, the algorithm (SINGULAR!!!!) I came up with a long time ago was way to complicated. I've forgotten it.

Me: *Solves it again, walks away*

FACEPALM


----------



## Shmekekey (Oct 29, 2009)

me: *solving 3x3 during lunch break*
manager: Sooo. How do you reset it?
me: *blink blink* the timer? Just push the "reset" button?
manager: Noooo. The cube.
me: :fp


----------



## LarsN (Oct 29, 2009)

client: (notice me solving at OLL) Did you solve it?
Me: (finishing U-perm) Now I did (shows the solved cube)
client: Nah, you didn't start it today then. (walks away)

Random person: you're doing that very fast!
Me: yes, I've practised a lot.
Random person: Oh, I bet you're practising to be as fast as that guy who was on national tv.
Me: Uhm ... yea ... that was me.

The last one happened to me at least five times


----------



## Overtime (Oct 29, 2009)

NC scrambles
Me: *Lose a piece halfway through f2l* where did it go?
NC: I think we stumped him!
Me: *still finishes solve under a minute*
NC: oh D:

I'm still learning and am sub 1 min, and my look ahead isn't that great this happens sometimes


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

*4x4x4*

I get Perm-parity.

Me: "Gaaah! Damn."

Person: "Aha! I've stumped him!!!"


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 29, 2009)

after miserably failing a 5x5 solve
Are you in MENSA?
No. 
Do you hold any world records.
I don't believe you.

also a noob commenting on my videos

cubing, or blindfolding cubing, is only good, if it is used or applied somewhere else, its not, you people must not realize how stupid you really are because your blinded by being good at ONE thing, has it helped you in life?, impressed any girls?, helped you get a job, gain you money. . anything, no, center fail. . ?(reffering to when i said wow center fail(on 4x4)), haha, you and everyone else. . . (which doesnt look like many, which is a good thing) are fai8ling at life, you wonder why you have only a few views and subscribers,?(no not really)


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> after miserably failing a 5x5 solve
> Are you in MENSA?
> No.
> Do you hold any world records.
> ...



Anyone want to "epic noob" this guy?
He's just showing off his abs and ****.
Also, this guy's the guy who commented on CN4's vid.
Here's the link of the epic noob's video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSnKvCPbeoM

Also, I got this one today:
My record is like 3 sides, but none were opposite.

^ I lol'd at this, and thought of the simple setup and U-perm that could be done.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 31, 2009)

*some girls see my mini C*

Them: AWWWW that cube is SOOOO CuTe!!!!


Also, I had a friend who described me speedcubing,
"All that happens is that you hear some sounds then it's done!"


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't move the centers (after screwing up a checker pattern i gave him).


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 1, 2009)

Funniest youtube quote ever (on one of nakaji's vids):

*The First 2 Layers and Pendulum Last Layers and Octulum last Layers are all easy, what's reeally hard is the 7x7, and more challenging, 12x12.. this is just 3x3*


LOL FAIL


----------



## Forte (Nov 1, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Funniest youtube quote ever (on one of nakaji's vids):
> 
> *The First 2 Layers and Pendulum Last Layers and Octulum last Layers are all easy, what's reeally hard is the 7x7, and more challenging, 12x12.. this is just 3x3*
> 
> ...



PENDULUM IS SO HARD YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND 

lol I don't even know how one could come up with Pendulum and Octulum


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.



No, there are 43,000,000,000,000,000 algorithms, but you only need one per solve.


----------



## Edward (Nov 1, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.
> ...



One? Well, if you know all of ZB, I guess.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Right? One algorithm that solves the cube in one step, but you have to memorize all 43 quintillion algorithms for all 43 quintillion possible combinations.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.
> ...



... I'm acting as if this algorithm is sort of like a beginner doing the RUR'U' trigger, tell them after a bit it will solve itself, they'll check after every move. If you did the same for one long algorithm/scramble, this scramble will give you every possible case.


----------



## Forte (Nov 1, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/41581


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 1, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I once got 2 sides
> ...


lol me too


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 1, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Anyone want to "epic noob" this guy?
> He's just showing off his abs and ****.
> Also, this guy's the guy who commented on CN4's vid.
> Here's the link of the epic noob's video:
> ...



please do epic noob this guy 
for the second one it could also be an F-perm


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 1, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to "epic noob" this guy?
> ...



True.
Now that I think about it, it could be out of a lot of permutations.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

My friend whose a newer cuber said He saw a video on youtube where they said there were enough combinations on the petaminx to fill up 15 universes. How many things are wrong with that?


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 1, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> My friend whose a newer cuber said He saw a video on youtube where they said there were enough combinations on the petaminx to fill up 15 universes. How many things are wrong with that?



There are more?

Let's just look at the teraminx which I found a firm number on the # of combinations for (petaminx obviously has more but I haven't seen a good looking calculation)
1.7989 x 10^571 possible positions. Drewseph says his teraminx fits in an 11x11x11cm cube. A dodecahedron's edge length is approximately half its cubic dimensions so I'll go with 5.5cm per edge. A dodecahedron's volume is IIRC approximately equal to 7.66*(edge length^3) so the volume of a teraminx is approximately 1274.4325 cubic centimeters. Going with 13.7 billion light years for the radius of the universe, light traveling at 3*10^8m/s, we get 4/3*pi*((1.37*10^10)*(3600*24*365)*(3*10^8)*(100))^3 cubic centimeters in the universe. 

1274.4325*1.7989*10^571
= 2.29257662*10^574 cm^3 for all possible teraminx positions, assuming we can seamlessly pack teraminxes together. 
4/3*pi*((1.37*10^10)*(3600*24*365)*(3*10^8)*(100))^3
= 1.4043993*10^85 cm^3 in the universe


Obviously the petaminx would fill even more universes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > My friend whose a newer cuber said He saw a video on youtube where they said there were enough combinations on the petaminx to fill up 15 universes. How many things are wrong with that?
> ...



First off, the size of the universe is infinite, second, solution is not an object, so it has no volume. Third there is only one universe.


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 1, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> TacticalPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Proof of universe being infinite?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> TacticalPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Prove it, the area is in terms of different Petaminxes stacked next to each other and prove it.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 1, 2009)

Each different combination on the teraminx corresponds to the area of one teraminx. 

We have no way of knowing whether the universe is infinite, or if our universe is the only one.

Perhaps it would be better to phrase it like this:

There are enough combinations on the petaminx that, if you had one petaminx in each positions, they would fill up the currently observable universe X times. 

Note that I incorrectly used 13.7 billion lightyears for radius of universe, that is actually age in years, not radius; a bit of googling says there are actually visible things as far as 46.5 lightyears away. This'll turn the math into:

1274.4325*1.7989*10^571
= 2.29257662*10^574 cm^3
4/3*pi*((4.65*10^10)*(3600*24*365)*(3*10^8)*(100))^3
= 5.49145921*10^86 cm^3 in the universe

giving us the useless knowledge that one teraminx for each of the teraminx's possible positions would fill our observable universe 4.17480406*10^487 times.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 1, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > After getting me DIY
> ...


Type A from CUbesolvers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 1, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.
> ...



So you found out the Devil's Algorithm? Please tell.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Here it is.
R, U, L', D, R, L, R, F' *head explodes*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 1, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...



 Where did my head go?!?


----------



## V-te (Nov 1, 2009)

I always like it when I bring out my V7 and they say "Woah that thing is HUGE!!"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 1, 2009)

Them: "Do you have the one that's this big?" (puts their hands like 2 feet apart)
Me: "Two actually."
Them: "Wow.."


----------



## V-te (Nov 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Them: "Do you have the one that's this big?" (puts their hands like 2 feet apart)
> Me: "Two actually."
> Them: "Wow.."



That's what she said! lol. I love jokes like that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 1, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Them: "Do you have the one that's this big?" (puts their hands like 2 feet apart)
> ...



 Exactly, but I didn't want to be the person to post it.


----------



## V-te (Nov 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Why not may I ask?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 1, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



To make sure someone else would get it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 2, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > TacticalPenguin said:
> ...



That's an assumption, & you know what they say about people who assume...



Spoiler



they make an *ass* out of *u* & *me*



To the person who said 'prove the universe is infinite'

why don't you prove the universe is uninfinite.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 2, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



That's not an assumption, that is what he said. Read the original post again. Also, you were the one assuming that the universe is infinite and that there is only one.

As for the "Prove it's un-infinite", prove that it is. We have no way of knowing, so why guess?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 2, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



There is only one universe. That isn't an assumption. Uni means "one." 

If there were more than one universe...then they wouldn't really be universes at all.


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 2, 2009)

True. However no one knows if it is inifinte.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 2, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



you probably forgot that a petaminx is not a cube and therefore can not be arranged with 100% effeiciency making the nuber even larger.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 2, 2009)

Could we please go back on topic?

I got this one last night:
"Who are ya, the world record holder?"


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 2, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one universe. That isn't an assumption. Uni means "one."
> ...



Uni does mean one, but that doesn't mean that a universe is the only one. Unicycles have one wheel, but that doesn't mean that only one unicycle exists, does it? We don't know for sure whether our universe is the only one or not. The word was coined long before we had come up with all kinds of reasonably possible theories allowing for or even promoting the idea of multiple universes, trying to use the etymology in argument is foolish.

And of course my calculations assumed it was seamless; because the tera and petaminxes are pillowed, it will not be seamless, so even MORE spaces equal in size to our current observable universe would be filled.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 2, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> cubeninjaIV said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



The unicycle argument is the most flawed and incoherent thing I've heard all day.

What does the "uni" in universe mean then? There is certainly more than one galaxy in the universe.

In any case it doesn't matter because the question/statement made cannot be answered.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 2, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> TacticalPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > cubeninjaIV said:
> ...



As I said, an argument based on the etymology of a word created long before modern science came up with the big bang theory and string theory and all other such theories allowing or proposing the existence of multiple "universes" is rather useless. 

You first say it isn't even an assumption to say there's only one, and then you say it doesn't matter because we don't know and can't find out for sure?


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG I CAN SOLVE ONE OF THOSE THINGIES!!!!!!! I Have like a 16x16!

and im like :O


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok guys, the quote chains are annoying for one, and two, lets get on topic. Go make a thread about that in Puzzle theory.

I got this tonight.

Are you one of those guys who can solve it in 20 seconds?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

With this meaningless conversation about the universe, you have proven that cubers also say the darndest things...
I was in the shopping center today, and a bunch of kids started to record me and they were saying "whoooo. what a mothaf..cka"... The thing is that it takes me like 1:30 to solve a cube 

PS: what's the deal with having one universe?, I mean, it's stupidly huge, why do you want more than one? ...damn...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 2, 2009)

Doing a blind solve:

Guy I dislike slightly: How do you know when it's done?

Me: Shut up.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 2, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> And of course my calculations assumed it was seamless; because the tera and petaminxes are pillowed, it will not be seamless, so even MORE spaces equal in size to our current observable universe would be filled.



If you convert the size of a solution (even though a solution has no size as it is not an object) to Centimeters cubed, then you could make it seamless. I would still like to see you prove it isn't infinite.

And to stay on topic, a non-cuber keeps telling me that a 2x2 is 2 sided, a 3x3 is 3 sided etc. it get's really annoying. He also bet me that I can't get it on a 2x2 so no sides have the same colours, he got owned.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 2, 2009)

I started cubing about 2 years ago. I started off averaging about 2 minutes then within a month I got down to about 1 minute. Eventually I kept training and now I average about 6 seconds at home and about 11 seconds at competitions (understand the stress and nervousness before you start flaming). I'm in the top 5 cubers in the world now. I use type D DIY cube.


Just found this on UPSB xD


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 2, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I started cubing about 2 years ago. I started off averaging about 2 minutes then within a month I got down to about 1 minute. Eventually I kept training and now I average about 6 seconds at home and about 11 seconds at competitions (understand the stress and nervousness before you start flaming). I'm in the top 5 cubers in the world now. I use type D DIY cube.
> 
> 
> Just found this on UPSB xD



What does UPSB stand for?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I started cubing about 2 years ago. I started off averaging about 2 minutes then within a month I got down to about 1 minute. Eventually I kept training and now I average about 6 seconds at home and about 11 seconds at competitions (understand the stress and nervousness before you start flaming). I'm in the top 5 cubers in the world now. I use type D DIY cube.


So? What's was that for?

On topic: my mom wants to throw my cube off the window...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 2, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > I started cubing about 2 years ago. I started off averaging about 2 minutes then within a month I got down to about 1 minute. Eventually I kept training and now I average about 6 seconds at home and about 11 seconds at competitions (understand the stress and nervousness before you start flaming). I'm in the top 5 cubers in the world now. I use type D DIY cube.
> ...



Universal Pen Spinning board 
xD


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I started cubing about 2 years ago. I started off averaging about 2 minutes then within a month I got down to about 1 minute. Eventually I kept training and now I average about 6 seconds at home and about 11 seconds at competitions (understand the stress and nervousness before you start flaming). I'm in the top 5 cubers in the world now. I use type D DIY cube.
> 
> 
> Just found this on UPSB xD



HAHA, he would be in the top 3 with home averages like that lol.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

with 6 seconds average... he should be the best...
I bet he never solved a Rubik's


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 2, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> If you convert the size of a solution (even though a solution has no size as it is not an object) to Centimeters cubed, then you could make it seamless. I would still like to see you prove it isn't infinite.



I already did convert it, but it wouldn't be seamless because you cant perfectly stack a bunch of pillowed puzzles next to each other. 

And seriously, I already said we have no way of knowing whether the universe is infinite or not, we can only see so much of it - we don't have a clue what is beyond that. When I say nobody knows, neither you nor me, how big the universe is, and you tell me that i need prove it isn't infinite otherwise it is, you're making a logical fallacy. And as I already rephrased it in more detail before:
There are enough combinations on the petaminx that, if you had one petaminx in each positions, they would fill up the currently observable universe X times. 
And it is CLEAR that the *currently observable universe* has a specific size. 

All you're really picking at is technicalities, you know full well what the actual terms of the math are...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.upsb.info/forum/index.php?showtopic=514&st=1220&gopid=300334&#entry300334

lol, conversation (I'm tushix btw)


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol I pwnt him. He says he is Yumu and averages 6 seconds at home, but 11 in comp lol. He also says mats averages 7 and Yu averages 6 lol.

Oh and ALSO, his profile says he is from California


Pretty funny stuff.



> Obviously you don't think before you say. I said 6 second average. Not I always average 6 seconds. All other top cubers have also averaged 6-8 seconds at least once.
> 
> Yes they have. I know Yu personally, he's averaged 6 before. I believe Erik's averaged about 8 and Mats averaged either 7 or 8 I forgot. And my name is Yumu Tabuchi, I'm a resident of Japan..Sorry, my English isn't best..



And if anyone wants to help out, feel free to flame him


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 2, 2009)

And now he's saying one of the legit top 5 cubers fails...hahahahaha


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not sure if I'm top 5.

Harris
Breandan
Tomasz
Mats
Yumu
Erik
Rowe
Edouard
Eric L
Andrew Kang
Feliks

Please don't be angry if I forgot about you


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 2, 2009)

Sub9 avg5 and youre not top 5...

Maybe you just need a good run at a competition


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> http://www.upsb.info/forum/index.php?showtopic=514&st=1220&gopid=300334&#entry300334
> 
> lol, conversation (I'm tushix btw)



Lol, whata douche. Type D's suck (in my opinion). The only people I've heard of who've sub 9 a5'd, is Faz, Harris, and Maybe Breandan and Tomasz, though not sure. Has anyone sub 8 a5'd? No... (I'm not about to be pwned am I?)


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2009)

a5 is stupid.

Here are the top a12s

Tomasz: ?
Harris: 9.12
Erik: 9.28
Rowe 9.33
Breandan: 9.46 Non rolling
Faz 9.53
Mats: 10.06? He's beaten that
Others: ?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 2, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> cubeninjaIV said:
> 
> 
> > after miserably failing a 5x5 solve
> ...



LETS DO THIS THING!!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

Could someone with an account ask what colour scheme he uses?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Could someone with an account ask what colour scheme he uses?



done



> Lol... It's funny how that the only friend you have on UPSB claims to have seen you >.> FAIL!!!
> 
> If you are Yumu, what colour scheme do you use?
> 
> Oh, BTW "Yumu", I was just talking to you on MSN... What method did we discuss again?




This is what I said. I didn't talk to Yumu but this should still catch him out xD


----------



## V-te (Nov 2, 2009)

BACK ON TOPIC!!!!! 

*Brings out megaminx*

That's just impossible, there's no way in hell you could solve that!

Why would I buy it?

Just to have it

*solves it* 

That's impossible!
:fp


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Nov 2, 2009)

Yea last night someone stood and watched me do 4x4 but then told me theres no way i could do megaminx
:fp


----------



## Owen (Nov 2, 2009)

(About 2x2)

Them: Who would want to solve a cube this 4 %#&#@^% cubes!!!

Me: It has 8.

Them: It's @^#&$ easy!!!!! : grabs cube :

After a while they say:

Them: Whatever.

(About 4x4)

Did you make it?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

"Why don't you play football or something more fun?"
(I do, but I think cubing is fun too)
Hahahaha, I said I was too delicate for football and he walked away like "wtf?"


----------



## Fishycuber (Nov 2, 2009)

If i mention a rubiks cube my friends sigh, say OMG rubiks cube, then laugh at me


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 2, 2009)

*solves a cube in front of a group of people*
them-wowowow how long was that 10 seconds?!?!?
me-probly a round 20-25
them- OMG whats your record?
me-about 19 seconds
them- and the world record?
me-7
them- wooo your close!
me-:fp

note-before I got the pb you see in my sig.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 2, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.



Proof?

Are you sure that you can cover every state of the cube with a single algoritms of 43 quintillion moves?

PS. 43 quintillon = 43,000,000,000,000,000*,000*


----------



## V-te (Nov 2, 2009)

Lucas said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.
> ...



Please let's not start again. This conversation can be moved to another thread. 

ON TOPIC!!!!!!!!:

In chemistry class, if the word Cubes ever comes up, my chemistry teacher will say "Omg V-te Cubes!!!!" "This will be your favorite part of the lesson" :fp


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Nov 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> When I don't have a cube with me:
> 
> "What's cubing? You mean tubing?"



LOL, I have a joke with JTW2007 about SpeedTubing...

Well, I like watching the looks on people's faces when I'm borrowing my friend's 7x7 (mine broke...)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 3, 2009)

TioMario said:


> "Why don't you play football or something more fun?"
> (I do, but I think cubing is fun too)
> Hahahaha, I said I was too delicate for football and he walked away like "wtf?"



Haha what position? I'm tailback for the awesome...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 3, 2009)

Lucas said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > To all that say there is no One algorithm to solve any cube, there is... it would just have to be 43,000,000,000,000,000 (fourty-three-quintillion) moves long.
> ...



Wait. Is quint 4 or 5. I thought it was 4. Would 4 be quartillion?


----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 3, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



1 million: 1,000,000
1 billion: 1,000,000,000
1 trillion: 1,000,000,000,000
1 quadrillion: 1,000,000,000,000,000
1 quintillion: 1,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 3, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Quint is 4.....unless i m wrong and all those people having quintuplets can't count.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas said:
> ...



Your wrong, quint is 5, quad is 4.

A cuber learned from youtube, he calls U perms & A perms random names like "The Alen" & "The nitch"


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 3, 2009)

quint is 5. Quintuplets is a set of 5. Quadruplets is a set of 4.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 3, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas said:
> ...



I thought that was quadruplets. Lol. It's confusing. But I guess quintillion really is 5.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 3, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...



OOPS.....noob moment.....yea it is 5...dunno why i was thinking it was 4.....


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 3, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...


Have you heard Lars Petrus's names for last layer algorithms?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > sub_zero1983 said:
> ...



>*Facepalm*< I knew they sounded familiar.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 15, 2009)

I get various of "Why do you bring that, how does it contribute to life/why are you a nerd"
I reply "It's a god damn hobby. Shut up."

Here's one time:
Me"*scrambles 4x4x4 to a 2x2x2" 
Most Retarded Kid in the Universe Beyond the Ultraverse: I can solve that!
Me:Here
Most Retarded Kid in the Universe Beyond the Ultraverse: *hands it back to me...scrambled* SOLVED.
Counselor : *walks in and tells him to be quiet*
Me: *solves and shows kid*
Most Retarded Kid in the Universe Beyond the Ultraverse: *weep+sob*

So during the Cube Meet in Burbank, we and another kid were speedsolving (he had a God Cube) and a pedestrian walks by and stops in front of us. Well, he turned sideways. Anyway, he stares. 
It was the usual "That was fast" business.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 15, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I get various of "Why do you bring that, how does it contribute to life/why are you a nerd"
> I reply "It's a god damn hobby. Shut up."



EPIC WIN


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Here's one time:
> Me"*scrambles 4x4x4 to a 2x2x2"
> Most Retarded Kid in the Universe Beyond the Ultraverse: I can solve that!
> Me:Here
> ...


Scary life ._.


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol today at meetup, this guy comes along to our table. We suspect he may have stolen a stackmat, as he seemed fairly suspicious.

Anyway, he comes up, and starts talking, the conversation was really confusing

"how fast can you do that"
Paul: erm about 20 seconds
"how many moves does it take you"
Paul: i'll do a solve and see
"no thats not what i mean"
Paul:huh?
"i mean like how many moves can you memorise back and forward"
Paul: That's not how it works, we just solve the first 2 layers then use algorithms"
"no, like how many moves can you reverse and then memorise and solve"
Paul: Erm we dont do it like that
"but how many could you do"
Paul: err not sure, maybe 10?
"ok, but is that all you can do"
Paul: Erm yeah? We don't solve it like that
"ok how many moves does it take
Me: Erm, ok ill solve..... 58 moves
"Wow you memorised 58 moves"
Paul: No... we don't do it like that
" oh ok, how many moves does it take you"
Paul: about 60
Michael: Oh shut up

(convo continues to go around in circles)

Finally...

"Well, if you memorise lots of moves you will be a billionaire"
Paul: No, i don't think so
"Yes, you will be rich"
Me: lulz
"Ok then well you will be rich"
Paul: k
"ok bye"
*walks off*
Everyone: LOLWAT

*comes back*
"whoops, i took your drink bottle"


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 15, 2009)

^OMG. XD


----------



## pappas (Nov 15, 2009)

A guy at Melbourne Central comes over and starts talking to us. He picks up a Sq1 and starts talking about remembering where pieces are and that its a great talent. The points to and edge on sq1 and goes at the end of the puzzle it could be over there (points to a corner). He talked for ages about random stuff and then Michaels in the background laughing and saying shutup. Overall I think he was using all this as a distraction to steal my stackmat, which dissapeared after that.


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2009)

Pappas - see my post lol


----------



## pappas (Nov 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Pappas - see my post lol



Yeah I saw. I started typing mine before you'd done yours.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol today at meetup, this guy comes along to our table. We suspect he may have stolen a stackmat, as he seemed fairly suspicious.
> 
> Anyway, he comes up, and starts talking, the conversation was really confusing
> 
> ...





PAPPAS!!15 said:


> A guy at Melbourne Central comes over and starts talking to us. He picks up a Sq1 and starts talking about remembering where pieces are and that its a great talent. The points to and edge on sq1 and goes at the end of the puzzle it could be over there (points to a corner). He talked for ages about random stuff and then Michaels in the background laughing and saying shutup. Overall I think he was using all this as a distraction to steal my stackmat, which dissapeared after that.


 
I was just typing my version. Here's just a bit,

Random guy: "With this great memorisation, you people could become billionaires.
~all failing to hide loling~
Random guy: Stop laughing, I'm serious.
Us: um...no...
Random guy: Fine waste your talents.

One bad thing was, he seemed really angry at us the whole time. Poor Paul, he was actually being tight to Paul. Another guy from the previous meetup when Matt was scrambling.
Guy: Oh I see. You scramble it with those codes and then see who can undo them the fastest.:fp:fp:fp

That first guy was so stupid/ignorant/angry, as soon as he walked away I said, if only someone filmed that. We could post it in the "Non-cubers say the darndest things thread."


----------



## Tomk (Nov 15, 2009)

When plaving with a V cube 6

Him : How many faces does that cube have?
Me : How many faces does a cube normally have?
Him : Have you ever solved it before?
Me : Yes
Him : How long did it take you?
Me : don't know, i only got it three days ago
Him : It took you three days?

Facepalm

Cubing in school 
Him :"i'll muck it us so it is impossible"
they pop it an i retrive the pieces and put them back.
Him :"what a rubbish cube!"
When i solve it i get parity and take it apart.
Him :"You cheated"
Me : "No i fixed it"


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 15, 2009)

My friend said to me he saw a 15x15 and that the guy had to use a wrench to turn it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 16, 2009)

Now THAT'S epic.
I was solving my 4x4x4 while waiting in line for a shot and then some miro-sized girl looks and says "Dad look!!!!!"
Her dad looks and says "WOW"


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol today at meetup, this guy comes along to our table. We suspect he may have stolen a stackmat, as he seemed fairly suspicious.
> 
> Anyway, he comes up, and starts talking, the conversation was really confusing
> 
> ...



That's great.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 17, 2009)

Me and fundash were trying out each other's cubes and then some dude comes up and says "...WHOA..."
What do ya expect, we were doing finger tricks. Well,_ I_ was. I think fundash met with Mr. Lock Up on the Eastsheen? But his Taiyan cube was effing epic.


----------



## Reex (Nov 18, 2009)

It annoys me...


Me: omg new record 51 seconds
Random: ahah only 50 seconds off the world record!

>_____>


----------



## Muesli (Nov 18, 2009)

Me and my friend cubing.

Random guy: "Omg! You have like, matching cubes!!"

Me: "There's more than one you know..."


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2009)

I heard someone talking about me at school, and I am almost certain that I heard this:

"Thats the kid who can do them oreobix cube things"


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 21, 2009)

While memorizing for a blind solve.

HEY! What are you doing?

Me: I'm memorizing

I CAN DO THOSE WITHOUT EVEN MEMORIZING! 

Me: No ****, it's easier that way.

You just peel the stickers off LMAOROFL.

Me: walks away.


----------



## CubeDust (Nov 21, 2009)

my friend to to some kid's channel intreview..
he brought his 7x7 and 3x3..
*there was 2 interviewers**
the man takes the v7:do you see this? this got 15milion layers and it takes 17.5 years to solve this thing~
then my friend says:no not realy, its 12 mins for me...
man:what?? your the smartest kid i know(his only 12) YOUR CRAZY!

after awhile of stupied Questions then the 3x3 solve time comes, and the intreviewer goes like 5 meters away, says "dont look" and scrambels that..

while the inspection time, he takes the cube out of his hand , scrambled again , gives him the cube and says "GO"

no wonder he got 35(he does like 22 in reg solve)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 23, 2009)

"I'm the LORD at scrambling!"
Me:...You just randomly put it into one of the 43 quintillion positions, moron.
""


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 24, 2009)

I get called nerd or geek sometimes >_>


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2009)

My Ultimate Reply to That: "It's better to be smart than to be stupid, living in a damn dumpster, and be UUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH WUT? "
I just got this one:

Friend:Lemme scramble that.
Me: Here
Friend: Dude, it's so LOOSE!
(Whoever hasn't gotten this with an Eastsheen needs a slap)

Friend:You should get a 10 by 10.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2009)

I was in Target, looking at their 360s. I was attempting to solve one hemisphere still in the packaging.
So this employee walks up, says, "What do you think you're doing?"
I reply, "Hey man, I'm just solving it."
"You can't use something you haven't bought."
"Uh, it's technically still in the package, and your logic is wrong. Take those...-looks around-...Elmos over there. On the packaging, it says 'Try me.' And customers do. Why is this any different?"
He walks away.

PWNED.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I was in Target, looking at their 360s. I was attempting to solve one hemisphere still in the packaging.
> So this employee walks up, says, "What do you think you're doing?"
> I reply, "Hey man, I'm just solving it."
> "You can't use something you haven't bought."
> ...


I love your comebacks to that!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Target, looking at their 360s. I was attempting to solve one hemisphere still in the packaging.
> ...



Yes! I am supported.


----------



## Owen (Dec 1, 2009)

6 year old, about Skewb clicking mech.


"It tick-tocks!"


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 5, 2009)

Sigh, today I was in National Geographic after a cubing meet up, I pick up a cube they have on display, and solve it, probably sub 20. 2 shopkeepers come over, and say "WOW," I just shrug, and I'm about to walk out, when the guy starts saying crap.

"Hey, do you work for Rubik's?"
"What?"
"It's just we had a person from Rubik's here the other day, showing us the product."
"No, I don't."
"He came in and passed me this (points to 3x3) and said mess it up. I messed it up for about 5 minutes, really well, and then I passed it back to him."
"And?"(not seeing the relevance of this)
"He took one look at it, put it behind his back, and solved it in 36 seconds."
"I find that hard to believe..."
convo goes on for a while, while I explain bld, and memo. Then,
"Do you have the 10x10?"
"What?"
The 10x10 Rubik's cube."
"There isn't one."
"There is, but they cost like, $1000."
"Rubik's?"
"Yeah."

He also asked me about many other puzzles that didn't exist, and then I pulled out my Square-1, and he said,
"What did you do to that one? Is it broken?"

:fp
There was loads more, but this was the main parts.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Do tell the rest!


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 5, 2009)

The same gangster pothead guy from my earlier post walks up to me yesterday with an iPod.
GPHG:Here solve this
*I see a 2x2 on the screen*
Me:Okay thats easy.
*I start solving it*
GPHG's friend:Isn't it harder because it's 8?
Me:No it's easier.
*I continue solving*
GPHG:Why's it taking you so long then? 
Me:It's hard to work with the touch screen.
*After about a minute and a half(people were distracting me,the touch screen was hard to work with, and i don't have a real two by two so i don't know any methods.)
Me:I finished.(show screen)
Everyone else: Dayum
Lets just say geometry has a lot of things that could go on this thread


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 5, 2009)

My friends like to wait until the timer hits 7.09 seconds and then proclaim, "There goes the world record!"

Hopefully one day they won't be able to say that


----------



## V-te (Dec 5, 2009)

Said by Cubers after a BLD solve.

"He feels the air bubbles in the stickers"


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2009)

Like, 2 years ago I was learning and watching the 3x3 tutorial. Then my sister saw and said its not "solving" if you use algorithms and that's "cheating". When I would solve it in front of people, my sister would come up from behind and say "He's cheating, he had someone else teach him with these codes that make you cheat. It's only considered "solving" if you learned it yourself. The world record has to be done with no codes'.:fp


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 5, 2009)

V-te said:


> Said by Cubers after a BLD solve.
> 
> "He feels the air bubbles in the stickers"



Reminds me of

"So do they feel the colours?"


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 5, 2009)

Stupid Friend: How do you solve that thing so fast?
Me: Finger Tricks
SF: You can't do finger tricks! Prove it!
Me: ... Do you even know what a finger trick is?
SF: ... no
Me: So I could've done anything and you wouldn't have known the difference
SF: JUST SHOW ME!
Me: *Flips him off*


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

A random child at school;

Child: Woah. What's that?!
Me: A rubik's cube.
Child: Can I have a go?
Me: Meh. K.
*plays for a bit*
Child: Solve it!
Me: *solves cube* done.
Child: Can I buy it?
Me: Wat...
Child: I like it.
Me: Sorry, but no. I've had it for ages and it's awesome.
Child: How much was it?
Me: About £10. Why?
Child: Why would you buy something like this for £10?
Me: Well...
Child: Rip off. *hands cube back*
Me: Well that's your opinion.
Child: You're an idiot. Why would you waste money like that.
Me: Well that's your opini-
Child: Just spend your money on like a car or something.
Me:...
Child:*walks off*

Seriously. I didn't know what to say.


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> A random child at school;
> 
> Child: Woah. What's that?!
> Me: A rubik's cube.
> ...



You shouldn't say anything. 
When I tell people how much the V-cubes were, they always ask me "Why would you spend that much on cubes?" 

"Because it's what I do, it's what I like, and it's something better than a video game"


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > A random child at school;
> ...



It's not that. It was the fact he told me that I should buy a car instead of a cube.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 6, 2009)

probably shouldnt have said "thats your opinion" of course its his opinion.

Shouldve smacked that kid up-side the head.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 6, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Stupid Friend: How do you solve that thing so fast?
> Me: Finger Tricks
> SF: You can't do finger tricks! Prove it!
> Me: ... Do you even know what a finger trick is?
> ...



LOL


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > A random child at school;
> ...



That reminds me of the kids at my school who spend a good 60 bucks on any game for the 360 who then see my A II and say "why would you be such a loser and blow 8 bucks on something stupid like that?"

I'm gonna use "Because it's what I do, it's what I like, and it's something better than a video game" from now on to answer any questions like that from now on.

Thank you


----------



## CubeHawk (Dec 6, 2009)

As I pull out my 4x4 cube...
A kid: Whoa! That has like four on each side. Is that even possible?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Like, 2 years ago I was learning and watching the 3x3 tutorial. Then my sister saw and said its not "solving" if you use algorithms and that's "cheating". When I would solve it in front of people, my sister would come up from behind and say "He's cheating, he had someone else teach him with these codes that make you cheat. It's only considered "solving" if you learned it yourself. The world record has to be done with no codes'.:fp



I really, _really_, REALLY, _REALLY_, *REALLY*, *REALLY* hate people like that? 
Show her Nakajima's video. The annotations will prove all.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Explaining to a kid at school how I solve it:

Me: So, you memorize these sets of moves that move the pieces in certain ways, and then you apply them when you see the correct case.
Kid: Couldn't you just learn one that always gets the cube to the same spot, and solve it from there?
Me: Uhh, no. One algorithm can't always get the cube to the same spot, it'll affect the cube differently depending on the cube's state.
Kid: Huh? Just do one over and over until it solves itself, it'd be way easier.
Me: It doesn't work like that, there's no way that one algorithm could always get the cube to the same point no matter what the state.
Kid: Yeah there is, my friend knows it, he solved it in 5 seconds once. I saw it!
Me: *facepalm* Sure, nevermind... (Is pissed off for the rest of the day)


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Explaining to a kid at school how I solve it:
> 
> Me: So, you memorize these sets of moves that move the pieces in certain ways, and then you apply them when you see the correct case.
> Kid: Couldn't you just learn one that always gets the cube to the same spot, and solve it from there?
> ...




Yep, you can't argue when someone has "proof." Where are all of these, "guys" people know? I want to meet one so that I too can see them put Yu or Erik to shame with their 5 second solve that uses the Devil's algorithm.

Why are we wasting so much time memorizing multiple algorithms? We must be pretty stupid.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah. It makes me really irrationally frustrated when people just don't understand, and don't reason at all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Next time when they ask how you solve it, try the "with my hands" reply.


----------



## capoboy (Dec 6, 2009)

My friend can do it in 10s even though he never learned how to solve the cube. He just looked at the cube and solved it in 10s.

Gosh, I can't believe it... Is it possible to solve it in 10s but you don't know how to solve it at first?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2009)

^^^you should be mentioned in this thread. 

Edit: If you're telling the truth, did he use fingertricks, or wristy moves?


----------



## Tomk (Dec 6, 2009)

I think you'd struggle to buy a car with £10...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 6, 2009)

"I can solve one side!"


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> "I can solve one side!"



Indeed they can, even if the sides aren't correct.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

Every non cuber's questions are the same for some reason.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 6, 2009)

"HEY HEY LET ME SOLVE THAT!!!"
10 mins later...
"HERE I SOLVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
although only one SIDE is solved. not even a LAYER.
--------------------------------------------------------
Hey. where'd you get that 16 cube?
"WTF is a 16 cube?"
"Do you mean the 4x4 cube?"
OH IT'S CALLED THE 4x4?????!!!!?
-----------------------------------------------
'when i was a non cuber...'

Someone at camp solves a cube.
i say "How the **** did you do that??? Let me video tape that!"
i almost did and almost put it on youtube. but then i became a cuber.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Where'd you buy that thingy???
----------------------------------------------------------
"Let me mix that thing up. I'll mix it so you'll NEVER solve it."

Then i solve it as easily as another person scrambles it.
They say... "Hey YOU CHEATED!!!"


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 7, 2009)

Whenever I say " I lube my cube with Jig-A-Loo." 
they get this big smile on their face

And i met this one person he is like
"That is so easy it is only a 3x3x3 so it only has 27 possibilities"


----------



## Uular (Dec 7, 2009)

Some random girl at school today...

She: Hey you know there's this trick that you just do and you always can solve it?
Me: Oh, really?
She: Yeah it's just a couple of twists that you do over and over
Me: okay... *starts solving*
She: Oh wait, you know the trick?


----------



## Daniel Que (Dec 7, 2009)

More than once, people told me, "I solved the first five sides but couldn't figure out the last one." I tell them, "That's not possible... If you do 5, you get all." They pause for like 10 seconds, "Well that's what happened."

They always also say something along the lines of "I couldn't solve that if you gave me a [insert length of time here]. I would just peel the stickers off and put them back." NOOB taking off the stickers ruins the adhesive so it's hard to put it back on. lol

And when they scramble, they insist on doing it outside of my view and they scramble it using U4 and stuff like that.

Also: "The government says I'm smart, so I can probably solve that."


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

Daniel Que said:


> And when they scramble, they insist on doing it outside of my view and they scramble it using U4 and stuff like that.



I had someone who scrambled (read: wristed) R L2 R2 L R' L2 R L2 R2 L2 R L2 or something like that, did a rotation of some sort, and did pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pops out a piece to demonstrate that there are 2 stickers on an edge*

OMG! I thought it was the stickers that moved!!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *Pops out a piece to demonstrate that there are 2 stickers on an edge*
> 
> OMG! I thought it was the stickers that moved!!



FAIL.
:fp


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 8, 2009)

While walking down the hall or whatever, and usually flipping pretty quick:

"Have you figured that thing out yet?"

Nope, thank you for that sunshine, I'm only practicing my dexterity.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 8, 2009)

watch Tyson Mao doing BLD on Anderson Cooper 360.
"I didn't understand a word you said." 
:fp

as for me, 
when I'm doing a solve:
"You're STILL figuring that thing out?"

Most people I know actually know my averages tho


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 8, 2009)

Me: I'm really slow at blind cubing.

My friend: But you're really fast at speed solving (well I'm not but he seems to think so).

Me: I don't use the same method.

My friend: You should use the same method, you'd be faster.

He must think I'm a moron...


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2009)

"Edges look funny."


----------



## chris410 (Dec 8, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Like, 2 years ago I was learning and watching the 3x3 tutorial. Then my sister saw and said its not "solving" if you use algorithms and that's "cheating". When I would solve it in front of people, my sister would come up from behind and say "He's cheating, he had someone else teach him with these codes that make you cheat. It's only considered "solving" if you learned it yourself. The world record has to be done with no codes'.:fp



That is funny...I had someone say something similar, I pulled out the sheet of paper with all the "codes" and said...here if it's so easy...learn them and solve it...after they looked over the paper for about oh...30 seconds they said nothing and walked away. :fp


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 8, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Me: I'm really slow at blind cubing.
> 
> My friend: But you're really fast at speed solving (well I'm not but he seems to think so).
> 
> ...



use the take the blind fold off method


----------



## TioMario (Dec 8, 2009)

"That thing makes you smarter right?"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 9, 2009)

chris410 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Like, 2 years ago I was learning and watching the 3x3 tutorial. Then my sister saw and said its not "solving" if you use algorithms and that's "cheating". When I would solve it in front of people, my sister would come up from behind and say "He's cheating, he had someone else teach him with these codes that make you cheat. It's only considered "solving" if you learned it yourself. The world record has to be done with no codes'.:fp
> ...


I gotta use that now.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 9, 2009)

"Dude, that's impossible."
"No it isn't, I can do it..."
"But you memorize how it was scrambled and then reversed those moves..."
"No I didn't, you scrambled it."
"Wait, you're right. So what's the secret? You peeled off the stickers while turning real fast so I can't see it?"
"You want me to teach you?"
"No, I just want to know how you do it..."
"Then I'd have to teach you..."
"You know what? I'm gonna scramble it now, and you're gonna solve it real slowly."
*solves with about 1 tps*
"THAT WASN'T SLOW!"
"Ya it was, I can do 4 times as fast on good days..."
"So it IS possible!?"
"Orly?"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow lol


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/funny-3086-rubiks-cube/

I find the gross exaggerations to be the most enjoyable


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

Heh. I like Cracked. So much funny stuff on there


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

Edward said:


> http://www.cracked.com/funny-3086-rubiks-cube/
> 
> I find the gross exaggerations to be the most enjoyable



LOL! Awesome.
Emailed to some friends who hate them.


----------



## jave (Dec 9, 2009)

"Damn, I can't solve that even if you gave my five days!"

*30 sec later*

"Bah, I'd do it in 5 secs!"


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 9, 2009)

"WOAH, what the crap man, you must be like, a genius or something."

"You have no life/way too much time on your hands!"

"You must be great at math." (I hate this one nearly as much as I hate math)

This one's my favorite... haha.

"Are you... human? Sorry, stupid question... of course you're not. So, how's life on "Planet Cube" or where ever you came from?"


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 9, 2009)

"I guess your math is very good, aren't you?"

"Do you use some FORMULA to solve it?"

"I can't solve it even you gave me a year!"

very annoying...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Edward said:


> http://www.cracked.com/funny-3086-rubiks-cube/
> 
> I find the gross exaggerations to be the most enjoyable



"The end result? You look like a huge douche and don't get laid."

Umm...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2009)

things I've heard in the last two days:

"Are you in IB?"
"You must be good at video games..."
"How Asian are you?"
"I can't even turn it that fast"
"Do you know ALL the algorithms?"
"Yours turns nicer than mine, isn't that cheating?"
"Can I videotape you solving it and put it on YouTube?"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> "How Asian are you?"



I sometimes get "I didn't know you were Asian...".


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 9, 2009)

i get are you a robot
buy a 10x10
get a life 
you waste your money
brain steriods 
and the weird one, trying that would give me aids


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 10, 2009)

For the Asian thing... sincerely apologize.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 10, 2009)

"You already solved it once, why do you want to mess it up again and again?"
I hate that one.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 10, 2009)

-Doing BLD.-
On-looker: "How do you DO that?"
Me: "With my brain, my hands, and my eyes closed."


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 10, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> For the Asian thing... sincerely apologize.



HA!! "I'm trying my hardest, but being Asian isn't that easy..."


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 12, 2009)

my friends hav a really bad sense of humor, so they pretend to mix it up and then they make sure that it is only one turn away to solve it. then they say "look i can solve it!!!!!" then they turn the cube. "I'M FASTER THAN YOU!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!"


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 12, 2009)

byu said:


> "I tried to do that thing once, but I got just one sticker messed up and I couldn't fix it."
> 
> Oh, and this is really off-topic, but I'd like some advice:
> 
> ...



lawl. are you talking about me? probably because i remember that XD


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 12, 2009)

i get this one all the time:

'Ohhh you got a side! (3 sec later) HEY! you're messing it up! whats wrong with you? (2 sec later) ohhh, you fixed it! how's you do that? (doing OLL) Holy #$^% frigging skillz!!! how do you move your fingers so fast?!'


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> -Doing BLD.-
> On-looker: "How do you DO that?"
> Me: "With my brain, my hands, and my eyes closed."


Dude, that's a low-key d**k move to say. I posted in this thread a couple months ago, and I have noticed that people are just being d**ks to people-how about being nicer.


----------



## Gollum999 (Dec 12, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > -Doing BLD.-
> ...



lol, do you expect him to actually explain the entire method to every person that asks him that?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was learning some PLLS at starbucks, when all of a sudden three employees appeared at the table asking me if I could actually solve it.

I did a cross, F2L, OLL, and at the PLL I slowed down and looked one of them right in the face, finishing the cube and putting it on the table, not looking at it once.

I quote him first "He's not even paying attention, he must be a robot or somehing"
and his colleague: "I for one welcome our new cube-solving robot overlords"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 13, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > -Doing BLD.-
> ...



Dude, BLD is using your brain, hands and eyes closed. I don;t see how that's being a dick.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Like, 2 years ago I was learning and watching the 3x3 tutorial. Then my sister saw and said its not "solving" if you use algorithms and that's "cheating". When I would solve it in front of people, my sister would come up from behind and say "He's cheating, he had someone else teach him with these codes that make you cheat. It's only considered "solving" if you learned it yourself. The world record has to be done with no codes'.:fp
> ...



That was 2 years ago. Not anymore. She understands now


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah good. A supportive relative.
Wish I had one.
Here's another story
I was solving my 4x4 with usual crowd of people.
I see a Fart Bomb (lol) a few feet from me, but I'm still doing OLL. So I step back and say "Whoa man! Where'd you get THAT?!"(he got it on ebay)
The crowd looked at me and said "Dude, he's note evn looking at it!!"
...And THEN they notice the Fart Bomb.
Which blew up.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 13, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Because its being a douche. No duh, of course BLD is done with eyes closed. I think the spectator can see that :/


----------



## aronpm (Dec 13, 2009)

When an on-looker sees you doing BLD, they'll either assume you've memorized the entire cube, or memorized all the moves you'll do to solve it. Either way, it's safe to assume that an on-looker will KNOW that you need to concentrate. Talking to someone while they're doing BLD is a great way to be an ******* and ruin their solve.


----------



## agonzales94 (Dec 13, 2009)

From adults who were around when the cube originally came out: "When I was your age, we didn't have the internet to teach us that cheating!" Well, now we do have the internet...and it is extremely difficult to learn how to do it yourself...and I think that the fact that I can solve it, even using this so-called "cheating" is a lot more impressive than the fact that once upon a time, you couldn't do it, and you still can't do it now. 

Also: Using a keychain 3x3 before class started, a girl asked me if she could see it. I told her to "be careful" and "turn it slowly," because since it's a keychain, it's loose and the pieces pop out and are hard to find once they break. So what does she do? Grab it and begin turning it furiously. It pops and the pieces scatter everywhere. While I'm scrambling around trying to collect them in the ten seconds before my teacher walks in the door and tells me off for distracting the class, she says, "Oh, I didn't know what you meant by 'be careful.'" What else does one mean by be careful, exactly? 

Stuck at the airport for a few hours (I go to boarding school) another student observed me cubing. When we got back to school he started telling everyone how weird he thought I was. "Why would I waste my time on something like that?" he kept saying. 

I don't think people are stupid because they can't cube. I just get annoyed when they are stupid in general and it involves the cube.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 13, 2009)

From this random kid:

"I can solve the cube SOOOO much better than you!"

He does that whole R' D' R D thing six times in a row. -_-

The humanity...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Some people are just jealous because they see us do something they can't. Even solving a 2x2x2 can throw jealousy


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 14, 2009)

ive had non-cubers grab the thing out of my hand while im solving it.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 16, 2009)

"I thought it was the stickers that move"
A guy on the bus who asked me how the cube works.


----------



## Tomk (Dec 16, 2009)

What's the world record? 
err, 7.08 seconds
Isn't it unfair though because someone could get it one move away?
No, because everyone has the same chance of that happening and it's extreemly unlikely, have you ever got that case?
No, but it could happen couldn't it?
In theory but in practise it won't.
But wouldn't that be unfair?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 16, 2009)

teenage girl sees me playing with 5x5.

TG: Hey I have that on my gameboy!
Me: Really? how neat. Does it have a lot of puzzles on it?
TG: yeah, and they are way cooler than yours because they are in 3D!!
Me: .... isn't mine 3D as well?
TG: No, that one is flat. the one on my gameboy is all shiny and you can solve it a lot faster because of the stylus
Me: ..... *sadface*

I didn't give this girl a hard time... because at least she had a rubik's game of some sort


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 16, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> teenage girl sees me playing with 5x5.
> 
> TG: Hey I have that on my gameboy!
> Me: Really? how neat. Does it have a lot of puzzles on it?
> ...



i would have flipped her off


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 17, 2009)

cooldayr said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > teenage girl sees me playing with 5x5.
> ...



Once she made the 3D comment I would have relentlessly commented on her stupidity until tears poured.


----------



## zster007 (Dec 17, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> teenage girl sees me playing with 5x5.
> 
> TG: Hey I have that on my gameboy!
> Me: Really? how neat. Does it have a lot of puzzles on it?
> ...



ummmm wow. i could see some dumb teenage girls doing something like that though.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

zster007 said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > teenage girl sees me playing with 5x5.
> ...



And boys.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 17, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> zster007 said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...



It's a well-known fact that teenage boys are dumber.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 17, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > zster007 said:
> ...



That proved it.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> ...



I don't understand? That was spelt correctly wasn't it?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 17, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



Spelt is a hexaploid species of wheat.

If you were wondering, "dumber" is in fact a word and the phrase, "more dumb" would not have been correct.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

Gimme, I can solve it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Brother (visiting) saw me getting a 9 yesterday: (in order of him, me)
WHAT!? 9 seconds? No way.
Yeah way...it was lucky.
Let me *mix it up* for you (*pet peeve*)
Fine.
*He takes about 5 minutes scrambling*
HERE, you'll never get it!
I inspect for about 5 seconds and start the stackmat timer.
I get a 14.
HAHAHA! I told you that you couldn't do it in 9 seconds!
That was non-lucky though. And the solve wasn't _that_ great.
Whatever, you probably cheated anyway
*Sigh*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Oh well then me tying to correct peoples grammar proved it.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 22, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Brother (visiting) saw me getting a 9 yesterday: (in order of him, me)
> WHAT!? 9 seconds? No way.
> Yeah way...it was lucky.
> Let me *mix it up* for you (*pet peeve*)
> ...



I always say "Let's see YOU try." if someone pulls that on me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

If they can't, I'd say, "BURNED, SISTA". Regardless, if they're a boy or girl.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 22, 2009)

I need to post the pic of my cube with 5 sides solved.


----------



## retr0 (Dec 22, 2009)

If someone says "That's easy" or anything like that, I will always go out of my way to throw the cube at them and make them solve it.

I also dislike when people say to others "This guy is the fastest solver ever!" And I'm thinking "I average at 36 secs. I'm hardly a master.." but if I ever say that somebody'll say "Yeah the best is, what, 2 seconds, isn't it?"

¬.¬


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 22, 2009)

I always get that issue, retr0, along with something like this: "Wow you do it under a minute? That thing takes me years" Well the world record is 7 seconds... "That's impossible!!!"


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 22, 2009)

I have this ipod touch app, its like random facts. I got one:"In 1982 a high school student from Los Angeles, Callifornia unscrambled the Rubik's Cube in 22.95 seconds." I was just like wow, this is recent.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL to retrO and uh... FatBoy? LOLZ.

Anyway,

I get all these comments like-

"GET A LIFE, NOOB!"

RUBIK'S CUBES ARE FOR LOSERS

And then, these same people come up and beg me to let them see my cube, and teach them how to solve it.
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm starting to teach someone the the Beginner's method. He actually already solved the F2L. After begging me >_>


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 27, 2009)

My sister said this on christmas eve.. I couildnt believe it.. what with me being an astrophysics student lol

"I was going to buy you a 3-D Rubiks cube for you for christmas"

Turns out she meant a rubiks 360 puzzle..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 28, 2009)

From a conversation we had a few days ago.

Mom: "You do know that Matthew can solve a Rubik's Cube, right?"
Neighbors: "No, we didn't!!!"
Mom: "During a talet show he had two friends confusing them up and he fixed them!"
Neighbors: "Oh wow!"
Mom: "Yea, he can solve them in about 2 minutes!"
Me: "Wow, thanks mom..."

Mhm, I can "fix" a "confused" Rubik's Cube in "about 2 minutes".


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 29, 2009)

Here we go again with geometry.
I lent my cube to the same guy as always.
guy:"hey ghuey help me"
me:"with what?'
guy:"How do you move this (points to center) over here(points to corner)."
Me: :fp
Another time.This is with another guy that i've been teaching stuff to.
guy2:Can you solve it without looking.
me: I know the method i just have trouble memorizing.
guy2:Oh how do you memorize it?
me:well i've been trying to memorize color pairs like the red-yellow piece is iron man,the white-green piece is the joker,red-green is a christmas tree and it goes on like that.
guy2: oh...
*the next day*
guy1:how does he do that.
guy2:i don't no he said something about iron man and crap like that
me: :fp


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2009)

Lots of people say something around the lines of: "I'm the MASTER at mixing!!!".

The funny part is it takes some skill to scramble quickly and randomly.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2009)

I was helping at an eldery home. It was sorta funny
Me:*solving VCUBE 5*
Someone:Is that a box?


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 30, 2009)

7 year old walks up to me while i'm solving my 6x6
wow that is alot easier than the square puzzle
:fp


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 30, 2009)

Me *Solves in 20 seconds* 
Spectators "Wow, isn't the world record like 2 minutes? You should enter a competition!"
Me : No, it's 7 seconds 
Spectator "Oh, so your slow."
Me : :fp


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 30, 2009)

My friend-What do you lube your cube with?

Me-Silicone

My friend-I know a guy who uses wd40 and it is way better.

Me-that's terrible for your cube

My friend (swear this is exactly what he said)- You're wrong.

I don't understand why people want to disagree so much. Obviously the person who can solve the cube quickly knows more about it...eh whatever.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2009)

EVERYONE says WD40
"Dude, WD40 is for EVERYTHING"
"Why not use WD40"
"You should ty WD40!"
"WD40"
'Double you Dee Four Dee"
Everytime I hear it I say STFU.
...Ok not really.


----------



## shicklegroober (Dec 30, 2009)

Sitting on the airplane, the pilot walks by my seat and stands there for 2 or 3 solves.. Looks around and then says "you know, you could do it faster if you peeled the stickers off.." then he continued on his way.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

the PILOT? why would the pilot not be in the cockpit xD
---

I dont like how a lot of people say "whats the secret" what am i supposed to say? ._.
Also.
Person: "Where is your 16x16"
Me: "You mean the _4x4_?"
Person: "Same thing"
--


*LukeMayn* said:


> http://www.upsb.info/forum/index.php?showtopic=514&st=1220&gopid=300334&#entry300334
> 
> lol, conversation (I'm tushix btw)



meh, you guys probably didnt have to pound him so hard ._.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

Happened 2 minutes ago with my Mom.

Mom: "What are you doing?"
Me: "Timing."
Mom: "Timing what?"
Me: *Hholds up Rubik's Cube*
Mom: "Are you still 2nd in the country?"
Me: "..."


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Dec 31, 2009)

i bet this guy that i wasn't retarded (a lot off the time i don't think before i speak)
to win the bet i said i would solve a Rubik's cube (nobody knew i could)
when i gave it to him to scramble he said he would mess it up so much it would be impossible to solve
i solved it a few times then he said i was cheating for always solving the white side first


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

pwndnoobcuber said:


> i bet this guy that i wasn't retarded (a lot off the time i don't think before i speak)
> to win the bet i said i would solve a Rubik's cube (nobody knew i could)
> when i gave it to him to scramble he said he would mess it up so much it would be impossible to solve
> i solved it a few times then he said i was cheating for always solving the white side first



Dang. Sucks huh?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 1, 2010)

when i brought my diy's to school, the center caps fell off and my friend asked me where I keep buying such cheap cubes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

"Cause they cost less"


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> when i brought my diy's to school, the center caps fell off and my friend asked me where I keep buying such cheap cubes



I would say, "Why do you keep going out with such cheap girls?"

Of course, in most cases that wouldn't work.


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 1, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > TacticalPenguin said:
> ...



the opinion on whether the universe is infinite or finite is divided.
the visible universe is about 14 billion light years in radius
the whole universe is about 10^30 times bigger than that 
a lot of physicists believe in the many worlds theory ie a multiverse with many universes that are slightly different to each other

see page 34


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

After the discussion with the universe ended MANY PAGES ago...it's been brought up again. Seriously, bring it somewhere else...

Me and this girl (Friend)
Girl:Look, I learned the checker pattern! (She's a 1/3 cuber)
Me:Cool! Let's see!
Girl:*checkers*
me:Nice. watch this. *checker patterns on the Vcube 5*
Girl:How'd you DO THAT?!


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> After the discussion with the universe ended MANY PAGES ago...it's been brought up again. Seriously, bring it somewhere else...
> 
> Me and this girl (Friend)
> Girl:Look, I learned the checker pattern! (She's a 1/3 cuber)
> ...



Something like that happened to me. 

My friend was showing me superflip because he just learned it from another guy. I happened to have my 7x7...


----------



## Dude9 (Jan 1, 2010)

Me: How many external (outside core) pieces does this cube have? (3x3)
Non-Cuber: *counts* 54.
Me: No it does not. It has 26.
Non-Cuber: How?
:fp
If you showed the cube without the stickers they would count to 26 but just because of stickers there are a different amount of pieces.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

Dude9 said:


> Me: How many external (outside core) pieces does this cube have? (3x3)
> Non-Cuber: *counts* 54.
> Me: No it does not. It has 26.
> Non-Cuber: How?
> ...



It has 20 :fp. Remember, there are 12 edge pieces and 8 corner pieces. 12 + 8 = 20.

EDIT: Unless you count centre pieces, *which are fixed to the core itself*, then there are 26, but in terminology, there are 20 movable pieces.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Dude9 said:
> 
> 
> > Me: How many external (outside core) pieces does this cube have? (3x3)
> ...



20 removable cubies. If you want a total piece count (standard cube not counting screws, springs, caps)...it would be 21 due to the core. If we're talking cubies, would centers count?


----------



## Dude9 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Dude9 said:
> 
> 
> > Me: How many external (outside core) pieces does this cube have? (3x3)
> ...



Yeah, your right. Damn my 3 second thinking.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

Dude9 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Dude9 said:
> ...



I am doubting that the noncuber actually asked how many external pieces there were. If someone asked me how many pieces, the answer I would give would be 21.


----------



## shelley (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Dude9 said:
> 
> 
> > Me: How many external (outside core) pieces does this cube have? (3x3)
> ...



But he didn't ask about *movable* pieces, just external pieces. Besides, the centers do move (just do an M), just not w.r.t. each other.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

Knowing some cubers, they would say 20. I consider the cube to have 20 pieces and one core, which I consider to be the six centre pieces fixed to the inner core. But that's imo.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 1, 2010)

"You're obsessed with those, aren't you?"
"Are you, like, the Rubik's Cube master?"
"Yeah, I've been to a competition. I played with someones 23x23. And they set the world record for the 23x23. It was around 2 seconds." ([email protected]$$)
"Let ME screw it up now. (then follows a friggin' ten minute REALLY repetitive scramble), and then i get a sub20. And then they are like "WTF!"


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 5, 2010)

One day i bought a type a to school and my friend goes thats a crap cube get one from Toys 'r us they pwn tht cube. FACEPALM


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

He probably got a lucky one.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 6, 2010)

MAKE THE CUBE EXPLODE!

A friend once saw my cube pop


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

I let a friend see one of my cubes at school.
*POP*
He looked up at me with a really nervous look and started apologizing


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 6, 2010)

lol my other friend did that and he thought he broke it and was freaking out!


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

A guy talking to me at school: 
Guy: "I know this guy who has a 23x23!!!!!" 
Me: "That size doesn't physically exist yet..."
Guy: "Sure, whatever loser. I can get FIVE sides. Can you?!" 
Me: "That's impossible." 
Guy: "I knew that!"


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 6, 2010)

wow.... 5 sides... SMART -_-


----------



## Khartaras (Jan 6, 2010)

"Cheater, you have codes to solve the cube"

Uhm, WHAT? CODES? This ain't Super Mario... :fp


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got this AT LEAST 20 or 30 times:

Random noob: "You're not as fast as _____" 
Me: "_____ gets like 2 minutes, i get like, 25 seconds..."
Random noob: "then solve it for me"
So i solve it, and of course im not gonan get 25 secs as thats my pb so their like: LOSER you can't solve it in 25 seconds _____ can solve it faster than you. SOOOO [email protected]#[email protected]#$#@


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> I've got this AT LEAST 20 or 30 times:
> 
> Random noob: "You're not as fast as _____"
> Me: "_____ gets like 2 minutes, i get like, 25 seconds..."
> ...



Well, you SHOULD tell them: 

"I can solve it in *Insert Average Of 12 Here*"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 7, 2010)

People like that are really stupid.
Today, I brung my new Magic to school
Someone said, "I can solve that in like .99 seconds"
So I handed it to him and HE DID SOLVE IT!


----------



## V-te (Jan 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> People like that are really stupid.
> Today, I *brung *my new Magic to school
> Someone said, "I can solve that in like .99 seconds"
> So I handed it to him and HE DID SOLVE IT!



Brought* Lol. 

"I bet you you can't solve it in 2 seconds" 

"No I can't, no one can" 

"Lol, haha!!" 

:fp


----------



## Feryll (Jan 7, 2010)

"Hey, can yous puts that back together?"
"It is already put back together, isn't it?" (I was referring to it being broken)

"*What's the trick?*"

""A 2x2 will be easy!"


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 7, 2010)

brought my 2x2 to a family reunion, and a stupid uncle of mine says:

SU: "wow, you must have to be retarded not to be able to figure that out"
Me: "hmm.... lets find out" *hands him 2x2*
SU: *turns it like 3 times and gives it back* this stuff is stupid anyway"
Me: "Well at least now you have your answer" =)

I hate this uncle... he says I waste my time cubing (he doesnt use the term "cubing" of course) and then sits on hiss ars and watches nascar all day.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 7, 2010)

I was talking to one of my friends, here's how the conversation went:

Friend: I saw a 75x75 on youtube the other day.
Me: IMPOSSIBLE!
F: Nuh uh, I saw it! 
Me: >*Explains why this is impossible*<...so it would fall apart when you turned it.
F: I never said you could turn it! He made it out of paper & coloured the pieces!
Me: >*Facepalm*<


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 7, 2010)

Also, I was standing outside having a smoke and practising OH, and all these kids walked by and saw. They said some intersting things like:

"Woah, can I have your autograph"
"If you can solve that again I'll jump off the roof"
"are you dominican?" (I responded to this with "you know it, dominican republic representin)
"you are my favorite black person" (this threw me off. lol)

they said a lot of other confusing things, but it was entertaining. All these kids do is stand outside and "jerk" (this stupid dance that is really popular now) so hopefully I have inspired them to do something better =) or at least better in my opinion.

I hope I didn't offend anyone who participates in this "jerking"


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 8, 2010)

there's one :
FRIEND:i can solve that in 2 seconds
ME:really? *hands him the cube, in its solved state* need me to scramble it?
FRIEND:nah *did a U U'* there!
ME:*speechless*

here's another one (same friend):

i was going through some algos in class, and he said
FRIEND:what's that?
ME: some formulas for cube(they don't understand the term "algorithm"
FRIEND:how do you pronounce U F R??
ME:*speechless again*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 9, 2010)

I started practicing Magic and i notice I'm more popular now and I don't get the "NERD/NO LIFE/NO FRIENDS" COMMENTS anymore...


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Jan 21, 2010)

It seems like everytime I somehow get the slightest chance to try BLD in school, someone taps me on the shoulder, says "why are you staring at that cube?", and won't shut up from there


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 21, 2010)

SkateboardingCuber said:


> It seems like everytime I somehow get the slightest chance to try BLD in school, someone taps me on the shoulder, says "why are you staring at that cube?", and won't shut up from there



LOL. try it in the restroom? lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 21, 2010)

SkateboardingCuber said:


> It seems like everytime I somehow get the slightest chance to try BLD in school, someone taps me on the shoulder, says "why are you staring at that cube?", and won't shut up from there



YOU GOT A SPEEDSOLVING!
It's Ethan.
The kid at CMU with the white hoodie ^^
Nice sig.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jan 21, 2010)

today i have a couple good ones: tyson: you don't have to lubricate the white ones. Micheal:thats a 16x16 when it is a 4x4


----------



## Feryll (Jan 21, 2010)

"Oh, I've heard of that (my uncle, who figured it out partially by himself back in the 70's). So don't they like use stickers with different texture to do it (blindfolded)?"
"No, I just memorize the moves in order to solve it."
(Continues with moar explaining)

Scrambling the cube in the hallway, not even looking at it.
"Dang, you're fast at that thing."

"Your addicted to that thing."
"Your addicted to video games.The only difference is you don't go blind from a cube (excluding the gamecube)."


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 21, 2010)

Feryll said:


> "No, I just memorize the moves in order to solve it."



Your doing it the hard way.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > "No, I just memorize the moves in order to solve it."
> ...



Yeah take your uncle's advice and buy textured stickers lol.

I explain it to people as memorizing every move I need to make. Even though it isn't true, it saves a lot of time and confusion.


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 22, 2010)

"Are you doing that WITHOUT looking?" (Actually scrambling the puzzle)
"Your just crazy"
"Asians...." (I'm a asian)


----------



## Feryll (Jan 22, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



What I meant was that I use the M2 Pochmann method (I'm gonna learn to 3-cycle). And I meant I memo where to place the pieces. Also, once I was telling my brother how I do it, and I said that I just memorize certain places on the cube by tapping, so it is usually around 20-25 places. I say "I just memorize this place, this place, this place, and about half-way through I wonder myself how people can do it :confused:


----------



## happyface352 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got this once:
"HEY DUDE LEMME SEE UR CUBE!" (It was an edison)
I threw it to him (on a bus), saying "Break it and I break your face."
So I'm sitting there for a bit, then I ask for it back.
"DEWD, I HAVE NO CLUE WAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT!"
"^$#@ing seriously?" (At this point everyone on the bus is facepalming)
So I walk across the school bus and take his backpack and threw it to the middle of the bus. "WHAT THE HELL DUDE?! MY BACKPACK!" As he scrambles to get it, he pushes me over a seat (I'm a 7th grader). So, I break his glasses and his friend shakily gives me my cube as broken-glasses kid glares at me.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

happyface352 said:


> I got this once:
> "HEY DUDE LEMME SEE UR CUBE!" (It was an edison)
> I threw it to him (on a bus), saying "Break it and I break your face."
> So I'm sitting there for a bit, then I ask for it back.
> ...


Umm. Glasses cost a hell of a lot more than a cube. I think you have anger problems.


----------



## happyface352 (Jan 22, 2010)

They were cheap fake glasses ^^


----------



## adimare (Jan 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> "Your addicted to video games.The only difference is you don't go blind from a cube (excluding the gamecube)."



There's probably a gaming forum somewhere with a thread titled "non-gamers say the darndest things" with that very quote on it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 22, 2010)

happyface352 said:


> I got this once:
> "HEY DUDE LEMME SEE UR CUBE!" (It was an edison)
> I threw it to him (on a bus), saying "Break it and I break your face."
> So I'm sitting there for a bit, then I ask for it back.
> ...



Good job.
Where was the cube?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have TONS of material now because i have two girls that play with my cubes trying to get ONE SIDE not a LAYER
"Can i have the 4 one?"
"oh you mean the 2x2?"
"It's called a 2x2???"


----------



## SebCube (Jan 22, 2010)

"I bet you cant do it if i turn all the colors and make it look weird"

oh also 

"Can I try do your 1x1"


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 22, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> I have TONS of material now because i have two girls that play with my cubes trying to get ONE SIDE not a LAYER
> "Can i have the 4 one?"
> "oh you mean the 2x2?"
> "It's called a 2x2???"



lol i had this case once also. i went to toys 'r' us to get a 3x3. then i asked the cashier "do you sell 4x4s here?"
he said "yes we do."
then i thought i had overlooked some place and he brought me to a shelf filled with 2x2s...:fp


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was showing my uncles my cubes and they get me to solve some. Then my Uncle scrambles my 2x2 with U. He then goes on to time himself (with my stack mat). He does the U' to solve it and stops the timer. His time was something like 2 seconds and he said "World Record!". Then I say that that's still not the World Record and hes like lolwut.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 22, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> hyunchoi98 said:
> 
> 
> > I have TONS of material now because i have two girls that play with my cubes trying to get ONE SIDE not a LAYER
> ...



Seriously, an employee failed?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG7eq9hvcsg
Just shows even more how they fail.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 22, 2010)

Today I had someone say "woah that's a weird dice you have" in comment to my white DS. I laughed


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Jan 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> SkateboardingCuber said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like everytime I somehow get the slightest chance to try BLD in school, someone taps me on the shoulder, says "why are you staring at that cube?", and won't shut up from there
> ...



Yep. I got it right after Carnegie Mellon but just starting using it this week


----------



## SebCube (Jan 22, 2010)

"can i play on your square"


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2010)

Feryll said:


> "Oh, I've heard of that (my uncle, who figured it out partially by himself back in the 70's). So don't they like use stickers with different texture to do it (blindfolded)?"
> "No, I just memorize the moves in order to solve it."
> (Continues with moar explaining)
> 
> ...



it wasnt around in the 70's, so someone isnt telling the truth...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > "Oh, I've heard of that (my uncle, who figured it out partially by himself back in the 70's). So don't they like use stickers with different texture to do it (blindfolded)?"
> ...



Yes it was, 1974 I believe was when it was invented.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...


Yes, correct, but it was not mass produced until 1980.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 23, 2010)

My mum always calls my cubes, "dice".


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 23, 2010)

My friends call the Rubiks Magic "Roti Canai", a Malaysian food.
 Its just so standard in Malaysia, even some cubers call it Roti Canai.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EucCu1zafk


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


so how is it that he obtained one?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Yeah, I agree with you. I'm in utter disbelief. Don't forget the eleventh commandment. "Thou shalt not forget dates."


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 23, 2010)

I frekking hate it when im solving a cube and im up to pll and i do pll and people say you just had it i never know how to respond.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ima fast cuber, so sometimes I don't look ahead. I let people scramble my cubes cause they ask to, and then I do a really fast and choppy solve. Whenever I stop and look for the pieces, they say "YES! I messed it up so much you can't solve it!" or something like that. It gets irritating after a while.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 23, 2010)

they didn't believe if rubik's cube can be solved below 10 second. I was like that when I am non-cuber. I thought the world record was 30 seconds.


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Then my Uncle scrambles my 2x2 with U. He then goes on to time himself (with my stack mat). He does the U' to solve it and stops the timer. His time was something like 2 seconds and he said "World Record!". Then I say that that's still not the World Record and hes like lolwut.


 
OH OWNED


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



His uncle's name is Ernő Rubik.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



No....
Ernő figured out how to solve since he already knew the basic mechanics and the difference between a solvable and unsolvable case....
Took him about 5 hours, and that was with no guides.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 23, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



5 hours? Where did you read that?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I read 3 weeks.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 23, 2010)

I heard a few months in his interview.


----------



## Gollum999 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I heard it took him 3 months. :/


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 23, 2010)

He was interviewed and he said a few months.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


however long it took Frank Morris to come over there and teach him


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



I read 2 months.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 24, 2010)

I read it took him 2 months, after giving a sample to a university to solve.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Does it matter how long it took him to solve it?
I was playing with my magic that had silicone stains on it and someone said "Lol did you ejaculated it?"
"Wtf? No, silicone stains..."


----------



## Muesli (Jan 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Does it matter how long it took him to solve it?
> I was playing with my magic that had silicone stains on it and someone said "Lol did you ejaculated it?"
> "Wtf? No, silicone stains..."


You lubricated your magic?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah. I was awake at midnight, so I was bored.It actually moves with less of that clinky sound.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 24, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> *I have TONS of material now because i have two girls that play with my cubes* trying to get ONE SIDE not a LAYER
> "Can i have the 4 one?"
> "oh you mean the 2x2?"
> "It's called a 2x2???"



lololololol


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 24, 2010)

i get the how do you do that?? question and i always say either you tuen the sides or magic

i was at toys r us once and asked if they had rubiks 3x3 and the guy pulled out a revolution AND a 360 and asked "Which one??" :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> i get the how do you do that?? question and i always say either you tuen the sides or magic
> 
> i was at toys r us once and asked if they had rubiks 3x3 and the guy pulled out a revolution AND a 360 and asked "Which one??" :fp



That just creeps me out,


----------



## TioMario (Jan 27, 2010)

I spoke to a guy today who said he can solve the cube in less than 30 seconds by randomly turning it. I told him about the number of combinations and all that and he said... "Maybe I'm an autist" :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 28, 2010)

Some guy tried to knock it out my hands while I was walking and my reflex was..well, a literal kick to the balls.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is between me and my bro involving my 2x2.

Bro: Is this one easier?
Me: yea
5 minutes later
Bro: I give up. I got one side though.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> This is between me and my bro involving my 2x2.
> 
> Bro: Is this one easier?
> Me: yea
> ...



Why is that a "darndest" thing. He didn't say anything stupid.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 28, 2010)

This thread just turned out to be stories on how non cubers react to us Pro-Cubers.


----------



## Xprime7 (Jan 28, 2010)

I told my Aunty I was going to learn Fridrich, to improve my F2L and PLL, so I could get sub-20. She just looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 28, 2010)

I was learning a PLL in class today and I of course had a PLL sheet out and while i'm looking at it a guy passes by and stares at it.Then he suddenly yells look this guy has _the cheat codes_ to the square.Another guy shows up and looks at and says,"sh*t this guy is cheating thats how he does it all easy".So i set up the v-perm i was learning and handed the cube to him and tell him,"if its so easy look at the paper and solve this." He looks at it says R(it was actually R') U2 and at at the same time starts dumb scrambling.(you know getting the cube in both hands turning it randomly).After two seconds he hands it back after saying WTF.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 28, 2010)

Seriously, it's cheat codes this and cheat codes that. This (stupid) guy look sat it and says "He use cheat codes". For a year.
So now my response is "Get over it, you wuss"


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 28, 2010)

Xprime7 said:


> I told my Aunty I was going to learn Fridrich, to improve my F2L and PLL, so I could get sub-20. She just looked at me like I was crazy.





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Seriously, it's cheat codes this and cheat codes that. This (stupid) guy look sat it and says "He use cheat codes". For a year.
> So now my response is "Get over it, you wuss"


just say that you put down your thoughts so that you didnt forget them


----------



## V-te (Jan 28, 2010)

I am glad to say that my non-cubers are now more educated. =)
I'm seen walking down to lunch, while teaching a kid 4x4 parity, and everyone just looks at us, watches what I'm explaining, and then they say "Oh, Why didn't I think of that?" 

Usually gets more curiosity. =)


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 28, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I was learning a PLL in class today and I of course had a PLL sheet out and while i'm looking at it a guy passes by and stares at it.Then he suddenly yells look this guy has _the cheat codes_ to the square.Another guy shows up and looks at and says,"sh*t this guy is cheating thats how he does it all easy".So i set up the v-perm i was learning and handed the cube to him and tell him,"if its so easy look at the paper and solve this." He looks at it says R(it was actually R') U2 and at at the same time starts dumb scrambling.(you know getting the cube in both hands turning it randomly).After two seconds he hands it back after saying WTF.


He got pwned.


----------



## adimare (Jan 28, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I was learning a PLL in class today and I of course had a PLL sheet out and while i'm looking at it a guy passes by and stares at it.Then he suddenly yells look this guy has _the cheat codes_ to the square.Another guy shows up and looks at and says,"sh*t this guy is cheating thats how he does it all easy".So i set up the v-perm i was learning and handed the cube to him and tell him,"if its so easy look at the paper and solve this." He looks at it says R(it was actually R') U2 and at at the same time starts dumb scrambling.(you know getting the cube in both hands turning it randomly).After two seconds he hands it back after saying WTF.



I'm siding with the non-cuber on this one. What's the difference between a cheat code and applying an algorithm without understanding how it works?


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 28, 2010)

adimare said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > I was learning a PLL in class today and I of course had a PLL sheet out and while i'm looking at it a guy passes by and stares at it.Then he suddenly yells look this guy has _the cheat codes_ to the square.Another guy shows up and looks at and says,"sh*t this guy is cheating thats how he does it all easy".So i set up the v-perm i was learning and handed the cube to him and tell him,"if its so easy look at the paper and solve this." He looks at it says R(it was actually R') U2 and at at the same time starts dumb scrambling.(you know getting the cube in both hands turning it randomly).After two seconds he hands it back after saying WTF.
> ...



Applying cheat codes in games is to break the rules of the game to give you an advantage. To cheat in solving a cube you would have to dissassemle it and then reassemble it into a solved state. Or to remove the stickers.


----------



## adimare (Jan 28, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Applying cheat codes in games is to break the rules of the game to give you an advantage. To cheat in solving a cube you would have to dissassemle it and then reassemble it into a solved state. Or to remove the stickers.



And who gets to make up "the rules" for solving a cube? You? What if I make up the rule "you must have a good understanding of what's going on with the cube as you solve it"? Some people (myself included) find very little merit in someone just being able to solve the cube by applying algorithms found on the internet without having any idea of how they work; you might as well be disassembling the cube.


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 28, 2010)

adimare said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > Applying cheat codes in games is to break the rules of the game to give you an advantage. To cheat in solving a cube you would have to dissassemle it and then reassemble it into a solved state. Or to remove the stickers.
> ...



I thought as long as you turn the cube from a scrambled state into a solved state by, and only by turning the U, D, L, R, B, F faces you had the right to say you solved the cube.

The statement "have no clue how an algorithm works" is also unclear and can be discussed for ages.

I think it's best not to derail this thread into a discussion about definitions.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2010)

Me: Dude, I just got a sub 15 avg 3x3
Friend: Thats nothin, I just solved the cube in 3.12 seconds
Me: You mean minutes?
Friend: No years... Of course I mean seconds.
Me: And then you woke up...
Friend: lol yep


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Is that a 6x6x6?
No, it's my V Cube 5.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Me: Dude, I just got a sub 15 avg 3x3
> Friend: Thats nothin, I just solved the cube in 3.12 seconds
> Me: You mean minutes?
> Friend: No years... Of course I mean seconds.
> ...



Did you really sub-15?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Me: Dude, I just got a sub 15 avg 3x3
> ...



Surprisingly, yes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

Today I was on the bus home from school & someone asked me if I could solve a Rubik's cube. I said yes, they gave me a rubik's cube & I solved it, then they asked me for it back! I convinced them (I think they were actually playing along) that under US law once a person solves a Rubik's cube it becomes their legal property.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Today I was on the bus home from school & someone asked me if I could solve a Rubik's cube. I said yes, they gave me a rubik's cube & I solved it, then they asked me for it back! I convinced them (I think they were actually playing along) that under US law once a person solves a Rubik's cube it becomes their legal property.



Win.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

Today, I was solving in the last few minutes of PE before lunch, since we get lots of free time. I was at a table, my friends watching my times, and one of my friend's friends walks over and says, "You can't solve that! You're just mixing it up!"
I finish OLL, and he says, "See, you got the yellow wrong! Look at the sides!"
I do as he says, recognise a T-perm, and look him straight in the face, and say, "If I couldn't solve it," then doing the T-perm while staring at him, "could I do this?"
I show him the solved cube, and he backs away, horrified.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Today, I was solving in the last few minutes of PE before lunch, since we get lots of free time. I was at a table, my friends watching my times, and one of my friend's friends walks over and says, "You can't solve that! You're just mixing it up!"
> I finish OLL, and he says, "See, you got the yellow wrong! Look at the sides!"
> I do as he says, recognise a T-perm, and look him straight in the face, and say, "If I couldn't solve it," then doing the T-perm while staring at him, "could I do this?"
> I show him the solved cube, and he backs away, horrified.



Even MORE win!
I'm getting amused and irritated whenever I have to pull of PLL in public. I don't mean finger-tricking exercise, but after OLLs.
"YOU MESSED IT UP MAN!"


----------



## V-te (Jan 29, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> adimare said:
> 
> 
> > ZamHalen said:
> ...



Not only that, If you were observant, you could come up with your own algorithms (Like intuitive f2l), so you do gain understanding. Solving higher order cubes like the 5x5 and up are mostly intuitive, and you gain greater understanding of how the pieces work without algorithms. You can solve a megaminx if you know how to solve the 3x3. It's called intuition.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I was solving in the last few minutes of PE before lunch, since we get lots of free time. I was at a table, my friends watching my times, and one of my friend's friends walks over and says, "You can't solve that! You're just mixing it up!"
> ...



Winsauce, definitely.
I can't believe I'm going to say it, but...
STAGED "Non-cubers say the darndest things!" REINACTMENT!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Today, I was solving in the last few minutes of PE before lunch, since we get lots of free time. I was at a table, my friends watching my times, and one of my friend's friends walks over and says, "You can't solve that! You're just mixing it up!"
> I finish OLL, and he says, "See, you got the yellow wrong! Look at the sides!"
> I do as he says, recognise a T-perm, and look him straight in the face, and say, "If I couldn't solve it," then doing the T-perm while staring at him, "could I do this?"
> I show him the solved cube, and he backs away, horrified.



You're just lucky you did that T perm properly.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I was solving in the last few minutes of PE before lunch, since we get lots of free time. I was at a table, my friends watching my times, and one of my friend's friends walks over and says, "You can't solve that! You're just mixing it up!"
> ...



Not really. T Perm lovers can do it behind their head, which is what his avie can do.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


I can do it maybe 12 times in a row, in a BLD solve. And so can loads of other people.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



I just forgot. I have another story
My friend isn't a good cuber, but can solve one side of the 2x2x2.
"Mine can cut corners REALLY good"
If you had experience or knowledge of the Ice Cube, then you know what i mean.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I just forgot. I have another story
> My friend isn't a good cuber, but can solve one side of the 2x2x2.
> "Mine can cut corners REALLY good"
> If you had experience or knowledge of the Ice Cube, then you know what i mean.



I'm kinda curious why you quoted and said something that doesn't really have anything to do with what is quoted. 

And yes i know exactly what you mean. They cut corners like a fat kid needs a twinky.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Me: Dude, I just got a sub 15 avg 3x3
> ...



Yup 
3 13's, a 15, and a 14...

I dont expect to ever do that good again.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 29, 2010)

Me and my friend were sat cubing once, like just sat in a class. And this kid (who we hate as it is) comes and says 
'OMG YOUVE GOT MATCHING CUBES, HOW SAD!' 
*looks at friend*
*Both burst out laughing*


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

Started to hang out with these random people watching an anime called "Club to Death Angel" or something in the multi-purpose-room of my dorm.

I got bored with the anime so i started doing some solves.

Later I was talking to them about cubing and mentioned that Haiyan can solve BLD in 35 seconds. A girl there who had been watching me solve said something like, "but at that point it's all muscle memory right". The first thing I said was, "Well, yes -". She cut me off right there and said, "Oh so he's just good enough to know when to stop".

:fp

I was going to say, "Well, yes some of the moves he does have been committed to muscle memory, but he knows hundreds of moves that must be used in the correct order and from the correct angle depending on the scramble. It takes years of skill building and practice."

I think she got the impression from my turning speed that I was doing the same thing over and over for each solve.

:fp

I thought she was kind of cute, but being that daft is a turn off.


----------



## Saintlavin (Jan 30, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> My friends call the Rubiks Magic "Roti Canai", a Malaysian food.
> Its just so standard in Malaysia, even some cubers call it Roti Canai.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EucCu1zafk



do they come with kari?


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 30, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...


i don't get it, i can do all the algorithms i know behind my back, and i'm a noob


----------



## JackJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I was at my friends house and his cousin was there. I happen to have brought my 3x3 and 4x4. I solve the 3x3 in about 22 seconds. Go back to playing video games. His cousin finds my 4x4 and says, "Oh, is that a double one?" I couldn't help but burst out laughing.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 30, 2010)

pwndnoobcuber said:


> *big quote tree*
> i don't get it, i can do all the algorithms i know behind my back, and i'm a noob


you never know, you might do it from the wrong angle  Always have to be careful before owning someone. Just like I said "I don't think Faz will get near WR for 5x5"


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 31, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> pwndnoobcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *big quote tree*
> ...



>_> I inspected the cube and recognised the PLL.... I'm so used to doing edges BLD that it's almost always a guarantee of a solved cube. :fp Sometimes I wish I could memo BLD in 45 seconds.


----------



## (R) (Jan 31, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Started to hang out with these random people watching an anime called "Club to Death Angel" or something in the multi-purpose-room of my dorm.
> 
> I got bored with the anime so i started doing some solves.
> 
> ...


No its not...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 31, 2010)

(R) said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > Started to hang out with these random people watching an anime called "Club to Death Angel" or something in the multi-purpose-room of my dorm.
> ...



I like dumb girls...they're easy to trick.


----------



## (R) (Jan 31, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > OregonTrail said:
> ...



LOL if that's a joke
What I was saying is that she probably liked you and pretended to be stupid in the hope it would start a conversation that would eventually end up with the two of you going out, getting married, and having 39 children all because of an acting maneuver because of the cube.
jk but she probably likes you


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 31, 2010)

> you never know, you might do it from the wrong angle  Always have to be careful before owning someone. Just like I said "I don't think Faz will get near WR for 5x5"



Faz got a 1:07.61 single which is .36 from the world record and got like a 1:18 average


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 31, 2010)

"Do you scramble it the same way every time?" 

I get that one a lot for some reason.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

"You just do the same thing over and over"
"HEY! Don't look!"


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 31, 2010)

My mum give's me one of my sheets of algs and says,
"here's your sheet that says how to solve the cube"
then i say, 
"where does it say how to solve it?"
she says, 
"i dunno, its in chinese"
me: ROLFMAOO


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Jan 31, 2010)

Him: "I've seen like a 100 by 100 on youtube before.
Me: No you haven't, that's impossible.
Him: You don't know what you are talking about, how would you know?

O_________......OOOO


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

YuTubeCuber said:


> Him: "I've seen like a 100 by 100 on youtube before.
> Me: No you haven't, that's impossible.
> Him: You don't know what you are talking about, how would you know?
> 
> O_________......OOOO


I think he has.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CruqZhN_5D8
"They're selling 100x100s now"


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 2, 2010)

my friends: " you are cheating, you use some formulas to solve the rubik's cube!! I knew it!!"
me: " it's algorithm, not formula"
my friends: "what's the difference?"
me: "use your dictionary or search the meaning at google"
well, not all of them are non-cubers but some of them also cubers too
here is the weirdest thing my friend have ever said
my friend: "what's a google?"
me: ..........<speechless>


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 2, 2010)

Haste_cube said:


> my friends: " you are cheating, you use some formulas to solve the rubik's cube!! I knew it!!"
> me: " it's algorithm, not formula"
> my friends: "what's the difference?"
> me: "use your dictionary or search the meaning at google"
> ...



a googol (pronounced like google) is the number 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 or 10^100...


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Haste_cube said:
> 
> 
> > my friends: " you are cheating, you use some formulas to solve the rubik's cube!! I knew it!!"
> ...



I prefer googolplex, 10^(10^100) or 10^10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000




cant write it out, its too big lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Haste_cube said:
> 
> 
> > my friends: " you are cheating, you use some formulas to solve the rubik's cube!! I knew it!!"
> ...



Actually;

Google, pronounced like (gōō'gəl), is a trademark used for an Internet search engine.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 2, 2010)

My friend was playing with a Rubik's cube at lunch and then someone went up to him and asked "is it slidy" LOL


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 2, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> I frekking hate it when im solving a cube and im up to pll and i do pll and people say you just had it i never know how to respond.



oh that happens me and then there like "why are you messing it up"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

"Do you have your super thing today?"
He make ssome hand motion which probably meant my Magic.
"No"


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone I know thinks that *algorithms are "cheats".* :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Someone I know thinks that *algorithms are "cheats".* :fp



Some ignorant dumbass as school tells everyone "He's using cheat codes"
I'm like "Yeah, I use cheat codes. For Guitar Hero"


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone I know thinks that *algorithms are "cheats".* :fp
> ...



Yes, and then he spread it around school. Told a group. They told another group. And so on. Now I'm really angry at him (i would use another word, but i dont want to get into trouble). To get back at him, i shot him with an airsoft gun. :3


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



Good job!


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Someone I know thinks that *algorithms are "cheats".* :fp



when my friends say to me like that, I just tell them "I use heise method, 100% intuitive"
hehe


----------



## Charybdis (Feb 20, 2010)

i was on 4x4 at school, and had to exlain parity to some one...
'bla bla... so yeh two pieces can be switched...'
and they said:
'can one piece be switched?'

tut.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Says the guy I had to spend ages explaining why one tredge piece couldn't be flipped to.

"It's a different shape inside the cube! It just wont do it! Accept it!"


----------



## fundash (Feb 20, 2010)

*Solving 3x3 on bus home from school*
8th grader: WOW!!! OMGZ!!! u r so gud at that thing!!!
me: well, there's like methods and stuff that make it easier...
8G: hey, do you have a 9x9
me: uhhh...no......
8G: WELL I DO B**CH
me: no...no you don't
8G: OMG HOWD YOU KNOW!?!?!?!?
me: i'm psychic!
8G: O.O

Btw, i'm in 6th grade


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 20, 2010)

i heard a guy say it square, i heard shape too


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 20, 2010)

"OMG, you have a 2x2? It's so cute!"


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> "OMG, you have a 2x2? It's so cute!"



wow, most of my friends said that too when they see it for the first time


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

Haste_cube said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > "OMG, you have a 2x2? It's so cute!"
> ...



ditto


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never gotten anything except for when I bring out my megaminx.

"It's a Rubik's Hexagon!"

:fp


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

When I first unveiled my Rubik's Magic, someone said "It's a square Rubik's cube!"
Sigh...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> When I first unveiled my Rubik's Magic, someone said "It's *a square* Rubik's *cube*!"
> Sigh...



They were kind of right, weren't they...? :confused:


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > When I first unveiled my Rubik's Magic, someone said "It's *a square* Rubik's *cube*!"
> ...



It's a magic. Its tiled are irregularly prismy.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 21, 2010)

my cube pops LIEK OGM YOUY BROCKEKE IT!!11!!1!!!!


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > When I first unveiled my Rubik's Magic, someone said "It's *a square* Rubik's *cube*!"
> ...



Well, an unsolved magic is a rectangle >.>


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 21, 2010)

center cap falls off.
HAA! THATS HOW U DO IT!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 21, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> I've never gotten anything except for when I bring out my megaminx.
> 
> "It's a Rubik's Hexagon!"
> 
> :fp



Sorta right. But that would be flat.
DO they know it's a dodecahedron?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > I've never gotten anything except for when I bring out my megaminx.
> ...


also, pentagon for one face, not hexagon


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > megaminxwin said:
> ...


And Spongebob's pants are rectangular, not square.
AND, EVERY time I have a 4x4 out, they assume it's a 6x6x6.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


as in the shape of _just_ a single face


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 21, 2010)

"The best I got was five sides and I could never figure out how to solve the last side..." :fp

Got that three times in my life


----------



## blizzardmb (Feb 21, 2010)

"Why do you have so many white cubes? Are you racist?"


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 21, 2010)

*takes out pyraminx*

"WHOA. ITS A TRIANGLE CUBE!"


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

Paul Wagner said:


> How about rubik's triangle?



I actually have heard "rubik's triangle". I have also heard dodecahedron for megaminx, rubik's circle for 360, and rubik's ball for 360, and, "I have actually solved the cube once." or, "I bet you i could solve that!" Most of my adult relatives stress the "Cubes" syllable when they say rubik's cube. It sounds really weird. And then, when I pull out a big cube, they ask if it is the size above what it really is. I pulled my 4x4 out, and some kid asked if it was a 5x5. When I pull the 5x5 out, they ask me if its the 6x6. When I pull the 6x6 out, they ask me if its the 7x7. When i pull the 7x7 out, they ask me if it is the "10x10", and then they go into a debate on whether the 20x20 exists. If they want to know the cube size, then just count the cubies per edge. If I pull out the 2x2, people say that they can solve it. What the *nevermind* is up with that? Its harder than it looks.


----------



## nate333667 (Feb 21, 2010)

what do you mean I can't move the centers, I just did... *ugghhh*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 21, 2010)

I was eatin gat Pho #999 one day and this kid behind me looked over and saw me with Ortega Algorithms. Then he saw me solve it. He's like "HOW'D DID YOU yadda yadda" 
Me:I'm a wizard
we went through a conversation about my large tower.
Then I had my 2x2 at school and some have said "I could DEFINITELY SOLVE THAT"
I give them it and they get stroke dumbfound.


----------



## nccube (Feb 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> *puts $20 infront of me* ok... now do it blindfolded[/QUOTE
> 
> Do they know you're the "DNF princess"?


----------



## selee (Feb 21, 2010)

"can you actually solve it or do you just peel off stickers"

"i hear the world record is like under a minute (when i pulled out a v cube 7)"

"when i was little (my neighbor) i could solve five sides in 32 seconds. i could never get the 6th"

"when i was little i could do one of those too (pulls out v cube 7, which didn't exist when the adult was little"

"my record is 12 seconds but i could only get it once" ((lol if you could only do it once i have a feeling its not in 12 secs))


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 21, 2010)

*just finish solving my cube* *takes cube from me*
"look I can solve it without looking"
*turns it a quarter turn puts it behind his back undos the turn*
"look I did it"


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 21, 2010)

"CHEAT COOOODDDDEEEEESSSSS!!!!!11eleven!!!"


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> *just finish solving my cube* *takes cube from me*
> "look I can solve it without looking"
> *turns it a quarter turn puts it behind his back undos the turn*
> "look I did it"



I thought you said he inserted a quarter.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 21, 2010)

"Do you bring the one which has 2 sides?"

"Origami?"

"No, the 2 sides cubic."

"This is called 2x2x2."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> "CHEAT COOOODDDDEEEEESSSSS!!!!!11eleven!!!"



I hate those kind of people who are ignorant. "Cheat Codes"/Alogrithms is the same as taking notes for a test. You have the answers, just learn when and how to apply them.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

this kid is accusing me of using cheat codes. he says, that when I first learned to solve it, using rubiks.com, that was cheating. He is saying it is cheating to go online and learn how to solve it. he has no idea what the fjad hes saying


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

We were going over Warm Ups in History
*commotion*
Me:*quietly* Well, I gave it up for Lent----
Teacher:YOU GAVE WHAT UP FOR LENT?
Me: Ru---bik---'s---Cube...?
Class:WTF?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> We were going over Warm Ups in History
> *commotion*
> Me:*quietly* Well, I gave it up for Lent----
> Teacher:YOU GAVE WHAT UP FOR LENT?
> ...



yeah, i forgot an assignment in class today, and the teacher told people who didnt have it to raise their hand, and i didnt raise it. a minute l8r, she saw me without it, when we were supposed to have it out, and asked me where it was. I said i forgot it. She asked me when i was going to tell her. We--ll. Im tel---ling you righ-t now...? she had the most pissed off look on her ugly face. But she is actually ugly, im not exaggerating.:fp

BACK ON TOPIC! NON-CUBERS SAY THE DARNDEST THINGS!

"Can I see your 4x4?"
"I told you already. I broke it"
"Just now? You just put it in your pocket!"
*pulls out 2x2*
"I THOUGHT YOU TOLD ME YOU BROKE IT!"

(But yes. I did break my eastsheen 4x4)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> break my eastsheen 4x4)



Big surprise. So did mine.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

i wanna get a qj, but i just wasted all my money on cubes at indiana winter


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > break my eastsheen 4x4)
> ...



same, but i just reassemble it tommorow..er...yesterday. it sucks even more now....i can just barely break the 2 minute barier


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 9, 2010)

>*Teaching a friend*<

Friend: Wait, so what's the algorithm I use to get the 6 edges of the top layer?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > beingforitself said:
> ...



the centre's move.... then don't move position, but they turn.. LOL


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> >*Teaching a friend*<
> 
> Friend: Wait, so what's the algorithm I use to get the 6 edges of the top layer?



6???? how anybody care to explain how that works?


----------



## fundash (Mar 9, 2010)

*me explaining how I when I first tried lubing a cube, I used lotion* (to another cuber)
Non-cuber passing by: OMG WHAT?!?!? YOU USE LOTION TO LUBE UR CUBE!!!LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!
me: well...thats what I tried when first did it...
NC: LOLOLOLOL!!!!! What "lube" do you use now (struggling to keep in laughter)
Me: now I use silicone lube, it's called jig-a-loo
NC: OMGLOLOLOLOWTFBBQLOLOLO!!!!!!! JIG-A-LOOOB!!!!!LOLOLOLLOOLOL
me: no, its called jig-a-LOO
NC: W/e YOU USE JIGALOO LOLOLOL
me: just shut up...
NC: WAAAAA!!!! MOMY!!!


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 9, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > >*Teaching a friend*<
> ...



That's why it's in the "non-cubers say the darndest things!" thread.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 9, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> the centre's move.... *[they] don't move position*, but they turn.. LOL



Really?



Spoiler



*M*




Chris


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > the centre's move.... *[they] don't move position*, but they turn.. LOL
> ...



i meant in relation to each other? lol.


----------



## DT546 (Mar 9, 2010)

this guy asked if he could play woth my cube, i went back to doing my work(it was in electronics, no much really happens) when i went to askfor it back, he had actualy solved a 'H' on one layer, but then he called it a cross


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 9, 2010)

i was solving the cube oince and someone in my class said "hey, i can do the erubiks cube too, wel i can get the first five sides and then the last side is the hardest" LOL fail.....

also when i bring a big cube to chool, people ask this "WOW, is that like a million times a million?how many squares are there?"


----------



## dada222 (Mar 9, 2010)

"You wouldn't do it if you hadn't seen how on the internet" is so retarded and frustrating. Even more annoying is when kids on school see me solving and quickly ask me "how do you do it can you show me" as if learning is a matter of seconds :roll:


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 9, 2010)

fundash said:


> *me explaining how I when I first tried lubing a cube, I used lotion* (to another cuber)
> Non-cuber passing by: OMG WHAT?!?!? YOU USE LOTION TO LUBE UR CUBE!!!LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!
> me: well...thats what I tried when first did it...
> NC: LOLOLOLOL!!!!! What "lube" do you use now (struggling to keep in laughter)
> ...


You made him cry! You bastard!!
......still awesome, though


----------



## adimare (Mar 9, 2010)

dada222 said:


> "You wouldn't do it if you hadn't seen how on the internet" is so retarded and frustrating.



Why is it retarded? It's true for many people.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 9, 2010)

It's sort of my routine and entertainment to my "peers" to solve my 3x3 after gym but before we're excused to leave. They always say "You're gonna get all the p**** when you grow up" as a lighthearted joke. Yesterday, I brought in my F II (if you had one, you'd know that they are very fragile) and I was telling them to be careful with it while scrambling, and then of course two pieces popped, and the scrambler freaked out until I put them back in.
And a quote from urban dictionary:


> rubik's shoulder
> the pain you get in your shoulder after you have been playing with a Rubik's cube for a looooooooong time
> Bob: oh man, my shoulder is killing me
> Joe: why, what happened? did you run into a wall again?
> Bob: *no, I've been trying to beat my Rubik's cube record of 45 seconds and now i have Rubik's shoulder*


 :fp Please learn fingertricks


----------



## dada222 (Mar 12, 2010)

adimare said:


> dada222 said:
> 
> 
> > "You wouldn't do it if you hadn't seen how on the internet" is so retarded and frustrating.
> ...



Because it's neither an accusation nor a statement and you can't really produce a response.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually have heard rubik's triangle... lol


----------



## Aditya (Mar 13, 2010)

When I meet non-cubers, they are like "OMG, your a genius, I could never do that" lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

"YOU CHEATED IN LENT"
...It's magic. I said I gave up CUBES.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 13, 2010)

When they say, " Im going to mix it up so you cant solve it."
Me: I can still solve it no matter what.
Them: Yea right, watch.

(half of a class period later)

Them: here, TRY IT *****.
Me: uh...okay?

(about 55 sec later)

Them:






WTFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU??????!!!!!!!
And they show to their friends saying they solved it and mix it up again, until class ends.


----------



## Rosette (Mar 13, 2010)

At school people think I'm a IQ 300 genius

Wait till they see me solve it blindfolded


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

Rosette said:


> At school people think I'm a IQ 300 genius
> 
> Wait till they see me solve it blindfolded



Absolute win. High five.
Now go and solve a V Cube 7 in front of them kids.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 13, 2010)

Rosette said:


> At school people think I'm a IQ 300 genius
> 
> Wait till they see me solve it blindfolded



Hell. Yes.


----------



## Rosette (Mar 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > At school people think I'm a IQ 300 genius
> ...



OMG That will be HILARIOUS

I would LOVE to see their reaction


----------



## Gollum999 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol, I brought a bunch of my cubes to camp with me this weekend. (In hindsight, probably not the best idea... they kept tossing them to each other but only actually caught them like a third of the time. >.< ) Anyway, I got a few fail comments.

"Can you decode it?" "Here, let me try to decode it" "Are you coding it or decoding it?" (Those were all the same kid obviously)

(From a kid doing some yo-yo tricks) "Hey, yo-yos are kinda like those Rubik's Cubes you do." 
"What? How?"
"Well... cuz it's kinda fast and I put oil in the middle."

Another kid thought he was hilarious because every time he saw me solving he would be like "DUDE it's like Night at the Museum 2 when the guy says 'The cube of Rubik'". He seriously must have said that like 10 times. :fp


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 14, 2010)

"Woah, is that a rubik's ultimate"
I was solving my square-1.


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 15, 2010)

*My Personal Top Ten*

Top ten list:

10) Let me scramble it for you 
9) You need a life 
8) How often do you practice (often followed by #9) 
7) You're so fast! (On a 45-second solve!) 
6) Have you ever been in a competition? :fp 
5) Why not?/You should (response to #5) 
4) How fast can you do it? 
3) Have you figured that thing out yet? (mostly adults) 
2) I did 1/2/3/all sides once. 
1) I can do it too. Just take it apart and put it back together. (my least favourite) :fp


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 15, 2010)

Non-cuber: How do you do that?
I: well do you want to learn"
Person: Yes Please
I: Well are you determined?
Person: Yes oh yes (or) Shut up and just teach me
I: 5 seconds later confudse them with the quadratic formula
But If I do decide they are determined I teach them and oddly enoph they get it


----------



## whauk (Mar 15, 2010)

what does this do? (pointing at my stackmat timer)
is it counting your mistakes?


----------



## Samania (Mar 16, 2010)

I usually peel off the stickers.. thats what most people say. >__>
What i like to hear are people saying: 

HEY I HAVE ONE OF THOSE. WANT IT?


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 17, 2010)

Woah is that a 2x6 circle (as I was solving my crazy 2x3x3)


*I achieved my pb of 34*
NC-wow you should go for the guiness world record 
me-*smile*
NC-whats the record
me-under 10 seconds
NC-*speechless*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, everyone at my college thinks this kid is so weird and when he tries to talk, all he does is mumble

Kid: "You can solve a rubik's cube?!"
Me: "Yea, my best time is 13 seconds" (it was 13 at the time)
Kid: "NA UH MAN HEHAHE, what's the world record??"
Me: "7 seconds"
Kid: "DUDE YOU SHOULD GO FOR THE WORLD RECORD, TRY AND GET IT MAN!!!"
Me: :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 17, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Ok, everyone at my college thinks this kid is so weird and when he tries to talk, all he does is mumble
> 
> Kid: "You can solve a rubik's cube?!"
> Me: "Yea, my best time is 13 seconds" (it was 13 at the time)
> ...


How is it a :fp?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, everyone at my college thinks this kid is so weird and when he tries to talk, all he does is mumble
> ...



Well it's kind of a :fp, I wasn't going to put a :fp, but I decided to put a :fp

It's kind of obvious that I'm doing the best I can. I edited what he said at the end. It was about half a year ago, so I'm probably not right on, but the way he said it intended like why aren't you getting the world record, get it now.


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 17, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Non-cuber: How do you do that?
> I: well do you want to learn"
> Person: Yes Please
> I: Well are you determined?
> ...


I've only ever taught one person...he can only do it in 1:46 (his record)


----------



## TioMario (Mar 18, 2010)

Today at the bus: 

Guy: I have one and thought that when you scramble that thing you won't be able to put it back together again.
Me: If you can scramble it, you can solve it...
Guy: ORLY?
Me: :fp


----------



## usernaem (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd just completed the OLL stage, and someone nearby said "WOW, you've got one side".


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 22, 2010)

Rosette said:


> At school people think I'm a IQ 300 genius
> 
> Wait till they see me solve it blindfolded



lol I did this and the teacher literally fainted. It was AMAZING.


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was telling a friend about my cubing and the principle of using algorithms to solve it once and the next day they said: "So, how are those logarithms going?" LOL!


----------



## Gollum999 (Mar 23, 2010)

calekewbs said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > At school people think I'm a IQ 300 genius
> ...



Literally? Hahahaha! Epic win.


----------



## kunz (Mar 23, 2010)

"wow as if the original Rubik's cube wasn't hard enough" (it was a megaminx and i was surprised he made the connection)

"HOLY F&*@! you solved it" i was at the post office and every one lookes at him


----------



## Feryll (Mar 23, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > Rosette said:
> ...



Half-day! Whooo!


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 23, 2010)

This is more of cube win but in Spanish class I misunderstood an assignment and only did half.
teacher:Where's the rest?
me:I wrote ten sentences in english and spanish like you said
teacher:I said I was grading 10
meh...
teacher: Okay I have a deal for you then(turns to the class)What should I make him do so I can take the grade?Sing ,dance ,stare someone in the eye with a straight face(he does this a lot)
student:make him solve the cube!!!
teacher: Okay bring me your cube
*I hand him my cube which wasn't stickered at the moment and everyone laughs the teacher pretends he knew what i was doing and went and got me the french teacher's cube*
teacher: Okay i'll give you one minute...wait thats not enough time so two minutes.
mekay
*i solve it the the time is just below my average
teacher:Okay you get an 88.
me:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 23, 2010)

jdrumfro7 said:


> I was telling a friend about my cubing and the principle of using algorithms to solve it once and the next day they said: "So, how are those logarithms going?" LOL!



Logarithms is a real term.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 23, 2010)

Guy in my math class: Hey, can I see your cube?
Me: sure
aforementioned person: what's the first step?
Me: Get a cross on one of the faces and make the edges line up (he already knows a bit about the cube because I talk about it a lot)
person: Okay (turns the cube randomly and haphazardly). Got it! (shows me the cube and the edges aren't matched up with the centers)
Me: No, that's wrong. You have to line up the edges like this. (shows him another cube)
person: But that's impossible!

And this one was at my little brothers birthday party, I brought a 2x2x2 with me because I thought I'd be bored. So I was playing around with it.

Kid: That cube is really simple. Normal ones are bigger.
Me: Okay... (finishes XLL)
Kid: Whoa you're good...(pause) but that cube is still really simple
Me: Do you want to try? (it wasn't supposed to be mocking)
Kid: Yeah okay, you should unsolve (urgh, I hate when people say "unsolve" instead of scramble) it for me though.
Me: (does ~10 scramble moves) Here you go.
Kid: Okay I'm gonna be done within the next minute.
Me: Okay.
Kid: Can you give me a pointer?
Me: Try to get one layer solved first.
Kid: Okay... (Plays with it for about 5 minutes)
Me: Are you done yet?
Kid: Never mind this cube is the hardest one I've ever played with.
Me: You've played with other ones before?
Kid: Yeah I once got 5 sides on a normal sized one.
Me: *sigh*

Yup...I actually don't know any cubers so I'm all by my lonesome.


----------



## nate333667 (Mar 30, 2010)

I lent my 3x3x3 to a random kid at school, and two minutes later he threw it on the ground in anger, breaking it apart, and shattering the internal structure. talk about anger issues...


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

I hate it when people aske me "So whats the secret?". Im just like, If it was really a secret, I'd be one of last to know about it =/.


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 30, 2010)

Let's just say I can't count the number of times I've had to say "it's not a toy it's a puzzle."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 30, 2010)

nate333667 said:


> I lent my 3x3x3 to a random kid at school, and two minutes later he threw it on the ground in anger, breaking it apart, and shattering the internal structure. talk about anger issues...



Bring that kid to me. I'm going to kill him...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 30, 2010)

tfray94 said:


> Let's just say I can't count the number of times I've had to say "it's not a toy it's a puzzle."


Me too!!! People just don't get the concept.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 30, 2010)

nate333667 said:


> I lent my 3x3x3 to a random kid at school, and two minutes later he threw it on the ground in anger, breaking it apart, and shattering the internal structure. talk about anger issues...



same thing for me except the kid thought he would be "cool" and throw it on the ground. Also i'm learning full PLL on the bus and two people wanted to use my "cheat sheet.":fp


----------



## dimwmuni (Mar 30, 2010)

I was once solving my cube and a kid comes up to me 

Kid: My uncle has the state record on that 
Me: Really? (as far as i know there has never been an official competition in my state)
Kid: Yeah he can solve it in like 35 seconds.
Me: I can solve it faster. 
Kid: oh... 

Also whenever I pull out my megaminx

Person: Whoa is that like a 10 sided rubik's cube?
Me: Yeah kind of but it has 12 sides, it's called a dodecahedron?
Person: Can you solve it?

Why do they even ask this? I mean what do they think I carry it around and never scramble it to look smart?

PS: can't wait to see the reactions I get from bringing my teraminx to school.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 30, 2010)

When I told a kid that I use algorithms to solve the cube, he asked which algorithm i used to solve all the 6 sides at once.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 30, 2010)

I was doing a solve and everyone was counting. I was at the PLL, the H perm. Someone shouts out 'HAH U MESSED UP LOLOLOLOL'. Then i finish it in the next 2 sec and I say 'When did I say I messed up'. Then everyone goes OOOOOOOOHHHHH.

NEXT:
They take it away from me, do something real simple, like 3 turns, and 'solve it' and they purposly go slowly and say 'waitwaitwait, i got this, I GOT THIS!!!! YEA!!!' and they slam it down, and one time, it broke an edge piece. Good thing I had super glue for a project I had to do for architecture, or i wouldve been bored for 4 more periods of school.

Next:
Someone was mixing it up and an whole layer just poped out at once. EVERYONE was like AHHHH OMG. and proceded to stare at me. I was like 'what r u guys looking at?' and I get all of the pieces and put them back together. The guy mixing was relieved, but everyone else goes SO THATS HOW U DO IT!!! OMGWTFBBQROFLMAO1337!


----------



## Drax (Mar 30, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> l.
> Next:
> Someone was mixing it up and an whole layer just poped out at once. EVERYONE was like AHHHH OMG. and proceded to stare at me. I was like 'what r u guys looking at?' and I get all of the pieces and put them back together. The guy mixing was relieved, but everyone else goes SO THATS HOW U DO IT!!! OMGWTFBBQROFLMAO1337!



My life story hahahahaha


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 30, 2010)

Brung my Megaminx to school at some point
(Of course, they still call it a cube, except for the teachers who call it a dodecahedron, it's real shape name)
"How do you move that??"
"It has twelve sides. Each side is a pentagon. THAT can turn"
At that point, they can figure it out themselves. Not how to solve it, but how to turn it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

Me: *7.08 fail 2x2 solve*
Me: "Strange, just like the 3x3 WR."
Brother: "That's the 3x3 WR?"
Me: "Yup."
Brother: "So what happens if you get a time faster than that at your competition."
Me: "...then I'd get the WR..."
Brother: "Are you going to do that?"

...I know he's trying, but still...


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Me: *7.08 fail 2x2 solve*
> Me: "Strange, just like the 3x3 WR."
> Brother: "That's the 3x3 WR?"
> Me: "Yup."
> ...



Trying to...
...understand the concept of speeddsolving, but yet not understanding the work involved?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Trying to...
> ...understand the concept of speeddsolving, but yet not understanding the work involved?



Yea, I don't think he knows just how hard getting the WR would be.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to...
> ...



Wow, you just completed a mile in 10 minutes! Whats the record?

3 minutes 43 seconds.

Wow, you should break that recored tomorrow! I'll get my flip phone ready!


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 2, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > Rosette said:
> ...



Yes. It was so win. He woke up when he hit the floor though! lol It was pretty friggin epic.


----------



## haiku (Apr 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to...
> ...



It's not just about 
how much practicing you've done.
You also need some luck.

Non-cuber: Like, wow.
Me, to myself: you retard.
Me, to him: That's nice.
haiku


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 2, 2010)

haiku said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



I see what you say:
Luck is always essential
Like PLL skip.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

haiku said:


> It's not just about
> how much practicing you've done.
> You also need some luck.



Mhm, but even if I got a CMLL and LSE skip, It wouldn't be close to the WR.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 2, 2010)

tfray94 said:


> Let's just say I can't count the number of times I've had to say "it's not a toy it's a puzzle."



My French teacher is crazy about this... She's constantly yelling "Pas jouer!" at me.

And then a little while later she says I'm "absolutely brilliant." I don't understand. :confused:


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 2, 2010)

She's probably tired of you "wasting" class time when you solve in the middle of class (I'm guessing that's going on since she's telling you no playing/solving in this case). She tells you you are "absolutely brilliant" because people aren't used to seeing people solve the cube, especially under a minute, or sub30, sub20, etc (whichever you are).

Almost all the teachers who saw me solve were quite impressed, but all got equally as tired me spending their class time solving rather than paying attention. One of my college teachers actually took my cube, gave it back to me at the end of the day, and warned me if he caught me solving during class time again to say goodbye to the cube. I retorted with "They're $10 at Wal Mart." which didn't make him too happy, hah.


----------



## barbaramorriy (Apr 2, 2010)

in 3x3 i almost completed all sides once but was left by 2 colors...ah..could find the way...out


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 4, 2010)

This video really annoys me, the solve is fake, but since she can memorize (or read off a card behind the camera), & balance some books on her head, everyone calls her a genius in the comments section.


----------



## (X) (Apr 4, 2010)

holy f**k I wanna punch her...

The most annoying thing isn't that she actually never scrambles the cube, it's the counting or WTF she is doing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's some of the comments that got me really riled up:

"it proves that woman are intellectually superior to man in all things completely useless"

"Wow, the human race needs more people like you"

"This video.. You are veri smart"

"Man but she really twisted it around, I bet it is still hard to solve it like she did. And even more, in 42 seconds! in that magic number!

I'M IN LOVE"


----------



## (X) (Apr 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Here's some of the comments that got me really riled up:
> 
> "it proves that woman are intellectually superior to man in all things completely useless"
> 
> ...



hohohoho


----------



## DT546 (Apr 4, 2010)

usernaem said:


> I'd just completed the OLL stage, and someone nearby said "WOW, you've got one side".



that happened to me, then a few seconds later they're amazed that you solved it


----------



## kunz (Apr 4, 2010)

zealed eye said:


> "i bet you cant solve it" is the comment that earned me 3 dollars



erned my friend 20 lol but he said he could do it in under 20 seconds


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 4, 2010)

when you finish and someone says you cheated or you cant do that again... and when a cube pops and you put in a piece wrong and you have to take it out and flip it correct, people always call me a cheater


----------



## ianini (Apr 4, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> when you finish and someone says you cheated or you cant do that again... and when a cube pops and you put in a piece wrong and you have to take it out and flip it correct, people always call me a cheater



That happens to me all the time at school.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> when you finish and someone says you cheated or you cant do that again... and when a cube pops and you put in a piece wrong and you have to take it out and flip it correct, people always call me a cheater


never bring pop prone cubes to public areas


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 10, 2010)

Youtube comment:

Anyone that can solve a Rubik's cube blinded or behind their back are cheaters. Sure they can memorize their steps and "that takes skill" but it's still cheating. The only way to do it fair is with just looking at it and NOT memorizing steps!


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 10, 2010)

"How do you know when its solved while you're doing it blindfolded?"
WHAT?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> "How do you know when its solved while you're doing it blindfolded?"
> WHAT?



What? It's a valid question. They know all this M2 stuff.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Apr 10, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> never bring pop prone cubes to public areas



So true, I always just bring my nice storebought. Also because if I drop it, no harm done. And I wouldn't be upset if I lost it, for that matter.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 10, 2010)

guy:woah is that a 16 cube?(when borrowing my friends 4x4x4)
Here's one that made me mad.
guy:I'll mix it up so bad that you can't do it.
me:*solves*
guy:this time you won't do it.
me:*achieves "burning building" world record*
guy:this time you won't do it 
me:*see's to white stickers on one corner*WTH
guy:you'll move the stickers,right?
me:*letterbombs* :fp


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 10, 2010)

"You know, that got old like a few months ago. People don't think you're cool anymore. So you might as well find a new hobby."
"Wow, that's nice, a Rubik's TRIANGLE."
Friend, a long time ago: Wow you need a new hobby. Play some more World War 2 games.
He's now a cuber. Jonny358. hahajonny


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 10, 2010)

Guy: You know Nick, that was cute when we were in middleschool (Now juniors) it's not anymore.
Me: You know James, playing Call of Duty all day while high was never cute.

James never said that again.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> *"You know, that got old like a few months ago. People don't think you're cool anymore. So you might as well find a new hobby."*
> "Wow, that's nice, a Rubik's TRIANGLE."
> Friend, a long time ago: Wow you need a new hobby. Play some more World War 2 games.
> He's now a cuber. Jonny358. hahajonny



I hate dumbasses like that.
I brung my Megaminx to school

Science Teacher:Whoa! A dodecahedron!
Kids:Who the HELL do you turn that?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> brung



brought*


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 11, 2010)

"Is it all like numbers to you?"
-_-


----------



## (R) (Apr 11, 2010)

I met a guy at districrt band who says his sister's boyfriend can solve it behind his back in under 30 seconds. With no memo.

What I really don't get is that people ask if you can do it behind your back instead of BLD.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 12, 2010)

Hah
Brought my LL 2x2 to school
Me:*scrambles it* Here, solve it
Friend: *fumbles around with it and solves one color* LOOK! *he tries to cover the cube with his hands and show only the solved side*
Me:Amazing. *takes it and solves it*
Friend:*glare*


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hah
> Brought my LL 2x2 to school
> Me:*scrambles it* Here, solve it
> Friend: *fumbles around with it and solves one color* LOOK! *he tries to cover the cube with his hands and show only the solved side*
> ...


i just wanted to say that your signature is freaking amazing


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 12, 2010)

martin8768 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Hah
> ...



Thanks, but why did you quote my story?


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 12, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> Yup...I actually don't know any cubers so I'm all by my lonesome.



Same here, but my best friend just learned how to solve a cube, so i hope he's going to get into speedcubing ^^


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 12, 2010)

don't worry, it's impossible not to!


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 12, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> don't worry, it's impossible not to!



wrong


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 12, 2010)

I bring my pyraminx to school
L:confused::confused:K! A rubik's triangle!/triangle thing/triangle cube
I respond saying,"1, it is a tetrahedron, not a pyramid or a triangle. If you say pyramid, ur fine, but if you say triangle, your retarded. 2, it is a pyraminx. not a rubik's triangle/triangle cube etc. 3, Rubik's sucks. I would never buy a product from rubik's. This is a QJ puzzle...."
GOD! THESE PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS!


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 12, 2010)

Mastersonian said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > don't worry, it's impossible not to!
> ...



Yep I taught my friend how to solve it and he now thinks I'm a loser.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I bring my pyraminx to school
> L:confused::confused:K! A rubik's triangle!/triangle thing/triangle cube
> I respond saying,"1, it is a tetrahedron, not a pyramid or a triangle. If you say pyramid, ur fine, but if you say triangle, your retarded. 2, it is a pyraminx. not a rubik's triangle/triangle cube etc. 3, Rubik's sucks. I would never buy a product from rubik's. This is a QJ puzzle...."
> GOD! THESE PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS!



That sounds douchy.
Say, "It's a pyraminx."


----------



## tlm1992 (Apr 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I bring my pyraminx to school
> L:confused::confused:K! A rubik's triangle!/triangle thing/triangle cube
> I respond saying,"1, it is a tetrahedron, not a pyramid or a triangle. If you say pyramid, ur fine, but if you say triangle, your retarded. 2, it is a pyraminx. not a rubik's triangle/triangle cube etc. 3, Rubik's sucks. I would never buy a product from rubik's. This is a QJ puzzle...."
> GOD! THESE PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS!



You don't think it's a little ignorant to call them retards/idiots just because they don't have the same interrests as you?
How about teaching them about it instead of acting like a complete dumbass?


----------



## spunkymp4 (Apr 12, 2010)

I met a new guy at my university. He called my 4x4 a "base 16 Rubik's cube".


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 12, 2010)

i hate it when people say 

is it easy?
or is it easyer than the normal one?
OR even worse

"teach me right now."


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 12, 2010)

Them:"I could never do that"
Me:Yes you can, it is so easy.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I bring my pyraminx to school
> L:confused::confused:K! A rubik's triangle!/triangle thing/triangle cube
> I respond saying,"1, it is a tetrahedron, not a pyramid or a triangle. If you say pyramid, ur fine, but if you say triangle, your retarded. 2, it is a pyraminx. not a rubik's triangle/triangle cube etc. 3, Rubik's sucks. I would never buy a product from rubik's. This is a QJ puzzle...."
> GOD! THESE PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS!



1)The part with the pyramid/triangle is right.
2)They don't know if it's by Rubik's or not. They don't know about this Mefferts, QJ, Dayan, or DIY stuff. Just say "It's a Pyraminx."


----------



## Toad (Apr 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I bring my pyraminx to school
> ...



3) Learn2Grammar.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 12, 2010)

kunz said:


> zealed eye said:
> 
> 
> > "i bet you cant solve it" is the comment that earned me 3 dollars
> ...



Earned 5€, had 5 minutes, the guy didn't know I could solve


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2010)

Bierproever said:


> kunz said:
> 
> 
> > zealed eye said:
> ...



With Pyra, 
"I bet you $2 you can't solve it."
"Ok..." picks up solves
"While solving, "I think I'm about to lose $2"
solved "Here you go"
"Nah, don't worry"

3rd time someone has bet money against me solving it. I mean, do they think I would bet if couldn't solve it? I've refused the money all times though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 12, 2010)

I dislike it when someone asks me which on is easier. I know how to solve them both...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Bierproever said:
> 
> 
> > kunz said:
> ...



non cuber: "I bet you cant do that in under 10 minutes (points to 3x3). if you can I will give you £3"
me: <solves in 13 seconds, PLL skip> "ok now can I have my £3"
non cuber: "no, you peeled the stickers off."


----------



## chris410 (Apr 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Bierproever said:
> ...



What did you say to that? Ha! It is annoying to solve around some people, they think it is the same pattern over and over or that we simply memorize some algorithms and blindly execute them. My response is usually...solve a cross...I explain it and hand them the cube...once they realize how much thought goes into it, they typically develop a bit of understanding.


----------



## RubiksMark (Apr 12, 2010)

once i had my friend over, he attempted to solve a 3x3. I solved my v7 before he got even one side, his response: "i hate you" lololol


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2010)

chris410 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I just called him an idiot, felt like punching him in his face, and walked off


----------



## chris410 (Apr 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



I don't blame you! I hope he was joking!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 12, 2010)

For some reason, when most people see me solving anything bigger than a 3x3 (even up to a 7x7), they immediately think it is easier than the normal cube. They usually relate this to the physical size of the cubies, thinking that smaller peices means easier cube. This makes no sense to me, even from the standpoint of someone who has never solved a cube before.

I also find it funny that when people ask me to solve it, and I do for them, they never think it is solved until they see all 6 sides.


----------



## DT546 (Apr 12, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> I also find it funny that when people ask me to solve it, and I do for them, they never think it is solved until they see all 6 sides.



something similar happened to me last week, my cube was scrambledso i solved it and we were about to go and do something outside, so when i solved it i threw it on my bed and walked out, and friends just stood there and were like OMG did you just solve that:fp


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 12, 2010)

tlm1992 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I bring my pyraminx to school
> ...



This.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler













DavidsonBlfc's comment on that video in the spoiler said:


> wow i cant solve mine because it was made incorrectly



lolololololololol :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Someone at school must use the word "anarubix" instead of Rubik's, so they said...:

"Can you still do ananarubix cube?"

EDIT: Lol fail...

EDIT2: Double post


----------



## Imperatrix (Apr 19, 2010)

*As I am solving my 2x2* "I never seen a 4x4 before!"
*As I am solving my Touhou Cube* "How do you solve the pictures upside down?"

My grandmother: "She has a 13x13!"

@[email protected]


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 19, 2010)

Most recently: "Did you used to be a smoker?" 

Never thought that the Rubik's Cube would be a good smoking cessation aid...I guess it has to do with the need to keep one's hands busy, but maybe they should start promoting it as that. After which, people start taking up smoking again because of all the stress and frustration.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 19, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Most recently: "Did you used to be a smoker?"
> 
> Never thought that the Rubik's Cube would be a good smoking cessation aid...I guess it has to do with the need to keep one's hands busy, but maybe they should start promoting it as that. After which, people start taking up smoking again because of all the stress and frustration.



Or they'll get good at OH and then still need something to keep the other hand occupied


----------



## Feryll (Apr 19, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Most recently: "Did you used to be a smoker?"
> ...



Well than give them a Rubik's Brand cube. Or a 7x7


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 19, 2010)

Feryll said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Toquinha1977 said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure a crappy 3x3 would just make the person want a smoke more. lol. A 7x7 would work. A teraminx would work better


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 19, 2010)

obviously none of you guys are smokers

giving a smoker who's trying to quit a cube would make them want a cig really badly after a while.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 19, 2010)

"I could probably solve a 2x2, but I could NEVER solve a 3x3".


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 19, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> obviously none of you guys are smokers
> 
> giving a smoker who's trying to quit a cube would make them want a cig really badly after a while.



Hey now, I'm a smoker! I'm just not a quitting one =) agreed though, I usually need a smoke after a long avg... especially on 3x3, more than any other puzzle.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > obviously none of you guys are smokers
> ...



then getting better= smoking less...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Rpotts said:
> ...



Hmm... maybe. I think its when getting better gets harder that it gets frustrating. All the way down to 25 sec avg wasn't too stressful, because I knew where to advance. Maybe getting more consistant? Then again, I would probably go have a smoke after doing something awesome too.


----------



## EVH (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm sure many people have said these....

"One time I got 5 sides but I messed them up trying to get the last side."

"I solved it one time, I got the green side on accident and then got each side after that."

"I can solve a 2x2x2 for sure."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 20, 2010)

EVH said:


> I'm sure many people have said these....
> 
> "One time I got 5 sides but I messed them up trying to get the last side."
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## chris410 (Apr 20, 2010)

Today I heard the classic "algorithms are cheating" a person I ran into said he solved the cube using no guides completely on his own. He proceeded to state that algorithms are cheating so, I told him to simply solve the cube in under a minute (which is considered to be relatively easy) ...I am still waiting to see if he can meet the challenge. 

It annoys me when people think that the fast cubers are simply using algorithms. 

*edit...someone on a different forum heard about the world record, their conclusion was that the time was simply because Erik could turn quickly over and over until it was solved (ie repeating the same moves) and another person said that he peeled off the stickers and put them back on quickly.

...needless to say...I am not saying anything, I posted a link to a tutorial and left it with "good luck" amazing how narrow minded and ignorant people can be. It's actually scary to be honest...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

A conversation with a non-cubing judge:

Me: You're still judging?
Him: Yep.
Him: Any cute girls coming to the competition?
Me: Possibly, why?
Him: So I can hit on em, duh!
Me:...
Me: Well, the only girls I know of that cube are a Canadian, & European, the Euro is an adult.
Him: Awesome, I'll take the Europe one.
I stopped him there.

I forgot about guinepigs rock.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 23, 2010)

"Is there anything else you do with your life?"

God, I hate when people say that!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you answer?


----------



## Cuber3 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was playing with my 2x2 and some guy says, "Whoa! Did you cut some pieces off your Rubik's Cube?"


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> A conversation with a non-cubing judge:
> 
> Me: You're still judging?
> Him: Yep.
> ...



There are more girl cubers than that, me included. And also Shelley, I can't believe you forgot about her.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2010)

I had my LL 2x2 out.
Kid:I want one of the smaller puzzles, smaller than that.
Me Thinking:Yay! More stories for the Non Cubers says the darndest things thread!
Me:This is as small as it gets dude...that's what she said.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 23, 2010)

This happened a while back, and it continues to be a joke among my friends and me.
Whenever I lubricate my cubes with CRC or Jig-A-Loo, I always shake the can. Since I had no Jig-A-Loo, I used my almost-empty CRC.
I shook it and attempted to spray it and all it sprayed was a small mist, predominantly letting air escape form the can. Since my friends were around, talking nonchalantly, they were in on the action. I shook the can vigourously when my friend said, "That's like my right hand on a Saturday night."
Another friend then replied, "Yeah, and nothing ever comes out."

Just...yeah.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> This happened a while back, and it continues to be a joke among my friends and me.
> Whenever I lubricate my cubes with CRC or Jig-A-Loo, I always shake the can. Since I had no Jig-A-Loo, I used my almost-empty CRC.
> I shook it and attempted to spray it and all it sprayed was a small mist, predominantly letting air escape form the can. Since my friends were around, talking nonchalantly, they were in on the action. I shook the can vigourously when my friend said, "That's like my right hand on a Saturday night."
> Another friend then replied, "Yeah, and nothing ever comes out."
> ...



That would make no sense for me. I shake the can with the index finger on the nozzle. Not that I know, but I don't think anyone faps like that.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > This happened a while back, and it continues to be a joke among my friends and me.
> ...



I put the cap on the CRC first, to not accidentally spray anything with my index finger on the nozzle. Also, fumes can stay in the cap and not go far if they escaped from the nozzle unexpectedly.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 28, 2010)

piemaster said:


> Them: Wow! How do you solve it!?!
> Me: I use Saliva.
> Them: *takes cube from my hands and puts saliva on it
> Me: Dude you messed up my cube!
> ...



MMM. silicone is toxic and yummy!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2010)

*bring my 2x2 to school*
IT'S SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ Blair (May 18, 2010)

The funniest/dumbest thing I've been asked is, "So is it just addition and subtraction?" Dead serious....


----------



## RubiksDude (May 18, 2010)

Wow! You're smart! *stay quiet thinking in my head* You don't have to be smart to solve the rubik's cube. well maybe a bit...


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 18, 2010)

"Damn, that 2x2 looks easy. I think I can do it."
"I can only get one *side* and then I start messing stuff up."
...and my favorites...
Them: "You must be a genius!"
Me: "Actually, I just looked up how to do it on the internet."

Also, this:
(I finish a solve)
Them: "I can mess it up _so_ well that you'll NEVER be able to solve it!"
Me: "It's not really like that...it eventually reaches a point where it can't really be more scrambled."
Them: "But I can mess it up REALLY well. Just watch." (scrambles)
(I solve it)
Them: "Holy (insert choice expletive here)."


----------



## rubiksczar (May 18, 2010)

I had my V7 in the hole patern thingy and my couson says:"wow is that what it looks like when it's solved?" me:"No." cuz:"then how do you solve it?"


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *bring my 2x2 to school*
> *IT'S SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toad (May 18, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> "Damn, that 2x2 looks easy. I think I can do it."
> "I can only get one *side* and then I start messing stuff up."
> ...and my favorites...
> Them: "You must be a genius!"
> ...



None of these are even correct or funny...


----------



## martin8768 (May 19, 2010)

using my vcube7 in class : dumbass beside me: "my friend has the new 24x24":fp

me: "cool story bro" *finishes vcube7*


----------



## TrollingHard (May 19, 2010)

I HATE ALL PEOPLE WHO SAY 7 SIDED (7x7x7) RUBIK'S CUBES
I HATE ALL PEOPLE WHO SAY I CAN SOLVE ONE SIDE

THAT IS ALL


----------



## Cool Frog (May 19, 2010)

This kid tells me he saw a 50x50 on ebay... He swore to it on his life.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *bring my 2x2 to school*
> IT'S SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


Me too!!! Why does that happen. I don't get it.



Cool Frog said:


> This kid tells me he saw a 50x50 on ebay... He swore to it on his life.


Well... kinda?


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

I really hate it when people take the cube.. turn one layer (its already solved) and then turn it back and yell "YEAHH I SOLVED IT!"


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> This kid tells me he saw a 50x50 on ebay... He swore to it on his life.


Well... kinda?[/QUOTE]

Well, apparently this cube comes from russia so you don't buy this cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Cool Frog said:
> 
> 
> > This kid tells me he saw a 50x50 on ebay... He swore to it on his life.
> ...



Well, apparently this cube comes from russia so you don't buy this cube.[/QUOTE]

In Soviet Russia, the cube buys YOU.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 20, 2010)

I taught a friend the R U R' U' trick, WORST IDEA EVER!, He always takes it without permission, and does it to impress people, the worst part is, it works.


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I taught a friend the R U R' U' trick, WORST IDEA EVER!, He always takes it without permission, and does it to impress people, the worst part is, it works.



you should have tought them something simple instead. like checker pattern


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 20, 2010)

Samania said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > I taught a friend the R U R' U' trick, WORST IDEA EVER!, He always takes it without permission, and does it to impress people, the worst part is, it works.
> ...



Yea, but he already knows it, he thinks its cool, but he F***s it up, how do you F*** up the checkerboard?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 20, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...



With an R


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

Use your evil ways to tell everybody his secret. Then show that you can actually solve it >__>


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2010)

Samania said:


> Use your evil ways to tell everybody his secret. Then show that you can actually solve it >__>



It doesn't work like that. Same thing happened to me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I taught a friend the R U R' U' trick, WORST IDEA EVER!, He always takes it without permission, and does it to impress people, the worst part is, it works.



Teach him F' R U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F. That way it's actually impressive.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > I taught a friend the R U R' U' trick, WORST IDEA EVER!, He always takes it without permission, and does it to impress people, the worst part is, it works.
> ...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...



I meant Y Perm. Sorry. I dunno how to type algs that I finger trick.


----------



## Ranzha (May 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



It's "F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'."
For this exact reason, I read the algorithm as I perform it while learning it, and then remember the algorithm by "reading" the algorithm in my head as I solve using the algorithm. This makes sure I can type all of my algorithms.


----------



## lorki3 (May 20, 2010)

one guy in my class always says i can solve it he grabs it and trys to solve it but fails


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 20, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> This kid tells me he saw a 50x50 on ebay... He swore to it on his life.



Well take his life away. just kidding 



Other kids always thinks it's funny when i make a middle finger on the cube.
And every day, they get my cube and have a "who solves the checker pattern fastest" contest. they take like 5~6 seconds to get it and they all say
"OOOOOH!" when i solve it in 3 seconds.


----------



## Kaktus (May 21, 2010)

All say to me.

"How you solve it?"

My answer. "I turn on it."


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

After a cube has popped and I have to fix a parity error I get

"OMG You're cheating !!"

or 

"OMG You Broke It !!"


----------



## ED (May 22, 2010)

I've had someone tell me they solved 5 sides once but couldn't figure out the last.


----------



## cuber952 (May 22, 2010)

yesterday a kid asked me how i could see it. I was doing slow finger tricks.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 22, 2010)

Chuck said:


> "Do you bring the one which has 2 sides?"
> 
> *"Origami?"*
> 
> ...



Wtf?


----------



## MiloD (May 22, 2010)

5x5ing while waiting outside for a table at a restaurant...

waitress: My ex bf was really smart he could do the cube in 50 seconds. 
me(being nice): That's really good, I can actually do the 3x3 in less than 20 seconds on average(takes 3x3 out of pocket).
waitress: Oh yeah he could do that one in like 10 seconds, I was talking about the big one(5x5)...
me: wow yeah that's really good...[liar]


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

*Most annoying thingS non-cubers say to you!*

ok i know there's this other similar thread, but whatever
some things i heard or have heard that (sortof) annoy me.
1. how do you do it so fast?! (1 min later) no life! you memorize over 5 algorithms! note: i use fridrich with intuvf2l and 3LLL
2. (2X2 cube) I can solve that, it's so easy! (5 min later) I got in 3-pieces for a layer, how do you put in the last one?!:fp re: give back my 2X2!
3. (disassembling) OMG you broke your cube!:confused:
4. (i never heard this but whatever) 54 pieces to put in the right place!:fp
5. (7X7 cube) You'll never finish that! 
6. (7X7 cube) You just solved it? I didn't see that/the ending can I see you solve the whole cube again?Makes me so pissed!
7. do you have a 6X6? re: stop asking!
8. (my name tag for competition) Is that a medal?
9. (days after competition) did you win?  I didn't make it into semis dont make me feel worse!
10. Non-cubers snatching cubes and damaging them. (esp. the bigcubes)
that's it for now, I just wanted to write out what makes me feel :fp

yeah well that one was about what weird things they say, it didn't have to be annoying. and this one is about things they say that are annoying, i'm bored


----------



## megaminxwin (May 23, 2010)

Oh good, it was merged.


----------



## DT546 (May 23, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> that's it for now, I just wanted to write out what makes me feel :fp



you can't feel facepalm, it's not an emotion


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

WHOA WAT? i'm new to the forums how the F&#! did it get merged? but awwell, cool!
edit 1: Fine, it makes me think they're idiots, sry bout that
edit 2: oh yeah, i got more
11. (teacher) He (a grade 4) can do the 4X4 in less than a minute! I was like wtf?
12. Can you pull out your 9 cube? re: wtf what's the 9 cube? re: that one (points to 3X3) re: call it a 3X3
13. Is there a 100X100? a 1X1?
14. NERD! NO LIFE!
15. can you stop cubing?!
16. your STILL cubing? re: it's only been a few months since i became serius at speedcubing.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 23, 2010)

Samania said:


> I really hate it when people take the cube.. turn one layer (its already solved) and then turn it back and yell "YEAHH I SOLVED IT!"


i would write 'this' 10 million times if i could, but sine that exceeds the character limit, i can only do this. THIS


----------



## vcuber13 (May 23, 2010)

dont take me wrong but
next time don't triple post, don't even double post.
If you forgot someting ou can edit you posts.
just so you know


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

Yes i absolutely forgot. sry bout that! I'm just pissed about all the hate im receiving from all my posts!
edit: ok not rly, i just feel unwelcome. bump


----------



## Gollum999 (May 23, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate it when people take the cube.. turn one layer (its already solved) and then turn it back and yell "YEAHH I SOLVED IT!"
> ...



Yeah... why is it that _everyone_ does that? Do they seriously think they're being funny or original? :/

Also, it really gets on my nerves when someone tries to scramble my 7x7, a piece pops, and they're like "OMG I BROKE I'M SO SORRY ILL BUY YOU A NEW ONE". Then I pop the piece back in and they're like "Oh...".


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 23, 2010)

MiloD said:


> 5x5ing while waiting outside for a table at a restaurant...
> 
> waitress: My ex bf was really smart he could do the cube in 50 seconds.
> me(being nice): That's really good, I can actually do the 3x3 in less than 20 seconds on average(takes 3x3 out of pocket).
> ...



You should have said "I bet that's not the only thing he did in less than 10 seconds" .


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5ing while waiting outside for a table at a restaurant...
> ...


Read the above bolded words.

There you go. Now isn't that what SHE SAID.


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

lol that is! and a few more from me
1. Peel the stickers off!
2. (reassembling my cube in an impossible state without people watching after a pop, finding out that it is impossible later on LL) omg cheater!
3. people that do a U turn and turn it back and say I solved it! it pisses me off!
4. why does your cube have black stickers? re: I like it that way sry for the cubism there everybody
5. people saying cubes with black plastic and white stickers a white cube and vice versa
6. R2 D2 XD! re: just a very strange coincidence!
7. people who solve one SIDE of it and pass it back to me, I don't find it annoying anymore on a 3X3 cuz I can do x2 then PL, but it annoys me on big cubes!
8. people who solve my picture cube with center parity on all 6 sides!
edit on 7 to 9 lol. a lot of times people say "haha you can't solve my scramble"! then I do PLL and people go like WTF?
that's it for now


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> lol that is! and a few more from me
> 1. Peel the stickers off!
> 2. (reassembling my cube in an impossible state without people watching after a pop, finding out that it is impossible later on LL) omg cheater!
> 3. people that do a U turn and turn it back and say I solved it! it pisses me off!
> ...



You listed 7 twice. Fix'd.


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sharkretriver said:
> 
> 
> > lol that is! and a few more from me
> ...


I see , thnks!


----------



## jla1134 (May 24, 2010)

I hate it when someone does some annoying pattern that they figured out (not checkers) and they are like solve it!!! ( I solve it) they: HOW THE... shoot let me try again... I solve again. they: Dude how did you do that... teach me... or Woah do you have the world record or something (My PB: 40.00 (PLL skip)) then I'm like NOOO IDIOT.. then I get out 2x2 all the girls are like WOW its SOOO CUTE... [facepalm] I bet i could solve it (2x2) um I got the first layer and... [facepalm] again...


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 24, 2010)

jla1134 said:


> I hate it when someone does some annoying pattern that they figured out (not checkers) and they are like solve it!!! ( I solve it) they: HOW THE... shoot let me try again... I solve again. they: Dude how did you do that... teach me... or Woah do you have the world record or something (My PB: 40.00 (PLL skip)) then I'm like NOOO IDIOT.. then I get out 2x2 all the girls are like WOW its SOOO CUTE... [facepalm] I bet i could solve it (2x2) um I got the first layer and... [facepalm] again...


I got the exact same prob as you! except for barely anyone can even solve a side! 
PB: 24 but i wanted to make sure that i didn't want to get a plus two so i strangled it PB: 26 lol!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 7, 2010)

"He doesn't even have to turn it, he just uses one finger!"

And

"My friend use to have an NxN one!" [Where N is some outrageous number, today it was 16.]


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 7, 2010)

It's so big...(6x6)


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 7, 2010)

They call my 2x2 the '4' one


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 7, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> They call my 2x2 the '4' one



My friend is often pissed off because he thinks a 2x2 has only less than 10 "combinations". Guess he hasn't learned about how corners can be oriented.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> They call my 2x2 the '4' one



I've gotten that before.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 7, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> They call my 2x2 the '4' one



This happens to me too and pisses me off to no END!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 7, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > They call my 2x2 the '4' one
> ...



+1


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2010)

Some random person who was on tinychat with me, blake4512 and dfgged:

Me: <solving 7x7>
Random person: OMG IS THAT A 49 SIDE RUBRICS
Me: lol
Dfgged: Ill show you how to solve the 3x3 (try to)
RP: ok then, whats the secret
Blake: fail
Dfgged: get the white cross <explains how to>

20 mins later

RP: ok i got the +
Dfgged: so does your cube look like this now <shows solved cross>
RP: no

some time and lots of facepalms later

Me: dfgged refresh cuz your webcam is all messed up
dfgged: ok
RP: what?
dfgged: ok refreshed
RP: refreshed
me: ok
dfgged: ok so after you get the cross you have to solve the corners with a white sticker <explains how>
RP: do i have to solve the cross again?
dfgged: you already solved it
RP: but you told me to refresh my cube so i mixed it up again
everyone: FACEPALM
RP: you cant insult me, its illegal


lulz


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 7, 2010)

I was played with one of those back in the 70's.
taking about my 3x3x3


----------



## chris410 (Jun 7, 2010)

A friend of mine who is a director at a school in PA was at my friend's house who I got into cubing and said that he never could solve a cube. Well, my friend and I started to show him some basics and I ended up giving him a cube and emailed him links to some tutorials. Cool thing is that he's considering cubing as school project.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 8, 2010)

My friends think that the longer they scramble the cube, the longer it'll take for a person to solve it.


----------



## Samania (Jun 8, 2010)

AHH THE 2x2 and 4 one ticks me off too. At first I thought they were talking about a 4x4. 

heres a few quotes from when I brought my megaminx:

"WTF IS THAT THING."
*starts getting into solving* -random kid, "HEY LOOK! STARSS!"


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 8, 2010)

Erdos said:


> My friends think that the longer they scramble the cube, the longer it'll take for a person to solve it.



+1


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 8, 2010)

Erdos said:


> My friends think that the longer they scramble the cube, the longer it'll take for a person to solve it.



This one drives me nuts, because it's *so obviously wrong*. Maybe it's just because I have a mathematically oriented mind, but I didn't even think that before I cubed.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 8, 2010)

*reviewing an algorithm sheet*

some jerk:OMG RUBIK'S CUBE TECHNIQUES! WHO HAS THAT MUCH TIME ON THEIR HANDS! XD XD XD

It only had 3 algs on it


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 8, 2010)

"They have this thing called a pentaminx, wish has like 20 sides and has like 100 stickers on each side, and it costs like $2,500." "If I had to figure out a rubik's cube, I'm sure I could, it would probably take me like a day, it's all math and I'm good at math." Both of these from the same idiot in my math class... Oh, and I'm better than him at math lol.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> "They have this thing called a pentaminx, wish has like 20 sides and has like 100 stickers on each side, and it costs like $2,500."



There is a Petaminx, which has 12 sides, and has 101 stickers on each side, and cost approximately $3,500. Maybe he's not as idiotic as you think.


----------



## Samania (Jun 8, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> *reviewing an algorithm sheet*
> 
> some jerk:OMG RUBIK'S CUBE TECHNIQUES! WHO HAS THAT MUCH TIME ON THEIR HANDS! XD XD XD
> 
> It only had 3 algs on it



I brought a PLL sheet to school before...

"I DONT UNDERSTAND THIS LANGUAGE!" 

hah.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > "They have this thing called a pentaminx, wish has like 20 sides and has like 100 stickers on each side, and it costs like $2,500."
> ...



He also talks like he knows EVERYTHING cubing related although he struggles with the checkerboard pattern... He is one of those people that pretends to know things in an attempt to get people to like him. So perhaps he looked that one online.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> *reviewing an algorithm sheet*
> 
> some jerk:OMG RUBIK'S CUBE TECHNIQUES! WHO HAS THAT MUCH TIME ON THEIR HANDS! XD XD XD
> 
> It only had 3 algs on it



I had a paper I had written my PLLs on with me once at school. It fell out my pocket, and immediately: "THAT'S HOW HE DOES IT!! CHEAT CODES, CHEATER!!!"


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> FruitSalad said:
> 
> 
> > *reviewing an algorithm sheet*
> ...



Don't start with the cheat stuff it starts arguements.


----------



## Mariah94 (Jun 8, 2010)

"How do you solve it?"

"You memorize algorithms and recognize when to use them."

*Shows what an algorithm looks like on paper*

"CHEATER! Learning how to solve it like that is cheating!"

"Ugh." 

*Walks away*


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this a valid statement in the reposnse to a person accusing a person of cheating?

"You think people just figure these things out, and that learning sequences is cheating? There's a mathematical reason to why these things work. It's like you memorize simple things like 1+1=2 to more advanced techniques like 25^2=625. Sure, someone who doesn't know that 25^2=625 could figure out the relationships between the 25, the exponent, and the answer, but simply knowing the facts are what gets you to solve it."

EDIT: I think of this as a start to an argument, and that it can be widely expanded. Just not thinking of expanding.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 8, 2010)

i just let them use my "cheat sheet"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 8, 2010)

If I were to have my "cheat sheet" out, and they accuse me...
Come Back 1:Fine. If you think it's so easy, you do this..


----------



## Reptile (Jun 8, 2010)

Random 30-40ish dude on bus: "Have you beaten 1 minute 15 seconds yet?"

1:15? Thought that time was rather random.. he did keep questioning me after doing a few sub 25s though.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 9, 2010)

This came from a fellow cuber
*Me observing the cube before a start*
Friend- "OMG! THAT"S WHY YOU"RE SO FAST. OBSERVATION TIME IS CHEATING"
and another one
*me explaining the concept of lubing a cube*
friend- "THAT"S CHEATING!"


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2010)

I can solve that thing in a month/year... over and over again...

*Translation: *They _cannot, have not, or even tried _solving one.
*Interpretation:*People do whatever it takes to hide appearance of ignorance.







:fp








p.s: This does not work with Big Cubes.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 19, 2010)

Over the past week, I've had about 10 or 15 people tell me how they would peel the stickers (VBS at church). One guy apparently knew that any scramble could be solved in 20-something moves (he was thinking 26, but wasn't sure), so I was impressed.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 19, 2010)

While Solving the 2x2

Them: How do you do that?

Me: You solve a side.

Them: OK

Me: Then you Identify your top case and solve it in one algorithm.

Them: Whats an algorithm?

Me: :fp How you move the cube in what situation it's in.

Them: Can you teach me?

Me: Mo google can teach you.


----------



## Samania (Jun 19, 2010)

Pisses me off when people do this :
HEY HEY HEY I CAN SOLVE IT!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2010)

Samania said:


> Pisses me off when people do this :
> HEY HEY HEY I CAN SOLVE IT!



I get that often, specially with the big cubes.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2010)

I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?"



"Hey um, your face is kinda loud. It is possible for you to turn it off?"


----------



## Feryll (Jun 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?"
> ...



Hey, um, your heart is kinda loud, can you turn it off?"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

Feryll said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Hey um, your newspaper-page-turning is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 19, 2010)

This one pissed me off a little.

NC: My grandpa can solve that in 5 moves.
Me: No he can't it's impossible.
NC: Yes he can I saw him do it.
Me: He must of not mixed it up properly.
NC: No it was I mixed it up for 1 hour.
Me: Well he must of cheated there is a state where it can only be solved in at the least 20 moves (super flip).
NC: No there isn't he could solve it in 20 moves.
Me: :fp

He still won't admit he's wrong.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 19, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> This one pissed me off a little.
> 
> NC: My grandpa can solve that in 5 moves.
> Me: No he can't it's impossible.
> ...


dear lord that sucks


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 19, 2010)

I have to admit, it always makes me giggle when someone's watching me do a solve and this sort of thing happens:

Me : Reaches PLL
Other: Ha! You messed it up, look, some colours are wrong.
3 seconds later...
Me: Finishes PLL
Other: WTF!!!

I also find it sort of amusing when someone asks to scramble my cube, and they somehow feel the need to turn their back from me while doing it, as if I''m going to memorise all of their moves and reverse them.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

KrazyFK said:


> I have to admit, it always makes me giggle when someone's watching me do a solve and this sort of thing happens:
> 
> Me : Reaches PLL
> Other: Ha! You messed it up, look, some colours are wrong.
> ...



+1


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 19, 2010)

"Wow! Is that a 12-sided cube?"

:fp


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 19, 2010)

Another one I get a lot:

Me: Just solved in ~25 secs
Other: WOW! What's the world record, you should try and break it!
Me: Actually, at the moment, the WR is just over 7 seconds
Other: :O


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 20, 2010)

The other day, I got the typical: "I heard the world record is 30 seconds"
Why is it always 30 seconds? I've never heard 10/15/20 seconds, it seems like it's _always_ 30. :/


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 20, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> The other day, I got the typical: "I heard the world record is 30 seconds"
> Why is it always 30 seconds? I've never heard 10/15/20 seconds, it seems like it's _always_ 30. :/



I always hear 5 seconds


----------



## jla1134 (Jun 20, 2010)

I pull out my cube and realize one of the edges is flipped. I take it out flip it and put it back in. several people see me come up and say WHAT I thought you knew how to solve it why are you cheating???¿¿¿! I'm not cheating then i try to explain so I solve it flip one edge then said I can't solve it now cause it's not possible...:fp and then My friend got the new 11x11x11... 2 answers Does he work at Vcube??? person: ummm YEAH and he can solve it! 2nd reply oh What brand is it? person: ummmm IDK but its reallllly cool:fp


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 20, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Gollum999 said:
> 
> 
> > The other day, I got the typical: "I heard the world record is 30 seconds"
> ...



I just hear "You should break the world record!" 

I wish...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes I hear two seconds. No joke.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 20, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sometimes I hear two seconds. No joke.



Once I heard 6 seconds, OH behind your back, blindfolded (Yeah the blindfold makes it even more harder) :fp "On a show by a chinese guy"


Either people's memories are rapidly deteriorating, or the pathological liar trait is more common than I'd thought :confused:


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 20, 2010)

One of my collegues got it right at "isn't the world record something like 7 seconds?"

One of the pilots on my latest flight to the US: I could never solve that!
Well, if you can get through pilot training you could definately learn it.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 20, 2010)

Feryll said:


> pathological liar trait


"I seen a guy ________" :fp



One guy came up to me and a friend during a solve-

Do you just turn it randomly until it's solved?

NO! D:<


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 20, 2010)

I was at Pho So 1 Restaurant and some kid sees me with my PBL Alg sheet and LL 2x2 out. He says "HOW DO YOU DO DAT?"
"I'm a wizard, trained by the legendary...um...FAZ...and his assistant...er...uh...ERIK...AKKERSDIJK"


----------



## EVH (Jun 20, 2010)

I was sitting down at a store the other day waiting for my mom to finish. And this man and his three kids were sitting behind me.

I was solving my cube and:

Girl: Dad look he solved it? How does he do that?
Dad:It is a pattern that he does over and over and it cycles through all the combinations until it solves it self. It is not that impressive.
Me::fp (Thinking yeah it cycles through all 43 quintillion and only 1/12 are possible)


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 20, 2010)

My mom calls my puzzles "cubic"

"PUT YOUR CUBIC AWAY!"


----------



## EVH (Jun 20, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> My mom calls my puzzles "cubic"
> 
> "PUT YOUR CUBIC AWAY!"



The worst is still Anarubixcube. (The x is intentional!)


----------



## ckcommando (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, how many times do you solve it every day? 
ME: How the :fp am i supposed to know...


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 20, 2010)

I never hear someone say Anarubixcube yet 
But if a person did, I would want to smack him


----------



## DeathCuberK (Jun 20, 2010)

My dad calls it a 'cubic rube'. I die inside a little every time he says it.

On a different note, I was using omegle video chat and cubing. (if you don't know, Omegle video basically hooks you up with a random person to vide chat with, and you can leave at any time...)
Some kid gives me the middle finger and tells me "Neeeeeerd, your so stupid, rubik's cubes are for losers..." While I notice in the background, there is a shelf with a cube on it.... wow. :fp


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd never want to go to a website that hooks you up with random people...
Any one of them could be like chat roulette :fp


----------



## Forte (Jun 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is this a valid statement in the reposnse to a person accusing a person of cheating?
> 
> "You think people just figure these things out, and that learning sequences is cheating? There's a mathematical reason to why these things work. It's like you memorize simple things like 1+1=2 to more advanced techniques like 25^2=625. Sure, someone who doesn't know that 25^2=625 could figure out the relationships between the 25, the exponent, and the answer, but simply knowing the facts are what gets you to solve it."
> 
> EDIT: I think of this as a start to an argument, and that it can be widely expanded. Just not thinking of expanding.



When this happens, I just say that I go for speed and not really for figuring it out myself. It's understandable because for most people, the puzzle is to get it solved, and looking at a guide is basically cheating. If you say that you just want to know how to solve it fast, people are cool with that.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 20, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> My dad calls it a 'cubic rube'. I die inside a little every time he says it.
> 
> On a different note, I was using omegle video chat and cubing. (if you don't know, Omegle video basically hooks you up with a random person to vide chat with, and you can leave at any time...)
> Some kid gives me the middle finger and tells me "Neeeeeerd, your so stupid, rubik's cubes are for losers..." While I notice in the background, there is a shelf with a cube on it.... wow. :fp


he's just trying to improve his self-esteem



FruitSalad said:


> I'd never want to go to a website that hooks you up with random people...
> Any one of them could be like chat roulette :fp


the have a chat-only one iirc


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate it when people call it:
Anarubiks cube
Anarobics cube
Arobics cube
Rowbiks cube
9 cube

Seriously... LEARN HOW TO READ!!!!!!

"Rubik's cube"

Roo-bics cube.... not that hard...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> I hate it when people call it:
> *Anarubiks cube
> Anarobics cube
> Arobics cube
> ...



Hey, come on. Some people have an accent like badmephisto. Either that, they really are just stupid


----------



## kooixh (Jun 20, 2010)

friend:i solved it in 1 minute(LBL)
me :25 seconds(Fridrich)
friend:cheater you use shortcut


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like people in here are just making up crap. Nobody ever calls a Rubik's Cube a "9 Cube" ><


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hey, come on. Some people have an accent like badmephisto. Either that, they really are just stupid


Badmephisto doesn't say it like that.


----------



## salazar dovor (Jun 20, 2010)

Erdos said:


> My friends think that the longer they scramble the cube, the longer it'll take for a person to solve it.



I hate that lol. I also hate when people grab the cube and start talking about how they will "scramble it so badly" that i "will never be able to solve it." And then they start turning so slowly, doing palm turns, and the worse part is in their mind they are going so fast.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 20, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> people in here are just making up crap



They always do


----------



## Feryll (Jun 20, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sometimes I feel like people in here are just making up crap. Nobody ever calls a Rubik's Cube a "9 Cube" ><



You'd be surprised how stupid the general population can be. Or they just forget the name and improvise.




kooixh said:


> friend:i solved it in 1 minute(LBL)
> me :25 seconds(Fridrich)
> friend:cheater you use shortcut



I really don't even know how they could justify that. I mean, I know non-cubers are hardly sentient beings, but really


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 20, 2010)

i get these the most
I CANZ SOLVE IT GIMME
i bet i can solve it in like 20 sec
let me scramble it real gewd
your cheating
how do you do eet?
zomg you switched a piece... ( i got a pop....)
ZOMG SORRY I BROKEZ EEET im sorry zomg lawlalwallal
why do you keep doing it?
get a life
its just a pattern you just memorize it its really easy ( then you do it ****tard cmon do it)
yea non cubers need to think more. its a rubiks cube no you cant solve no i wont help you if you act dumb on purpose. gl hf idiot.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, come on. Some people have an accent like badmephisto. Either that, they really are just stupid
> ...



he called it a Robix's cube one time.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 21, 2010)

I mostly hate when People yell at me that I use a "cheat sheet" (aka algs.) 
or when people say "you really have NO life" Yet they sit around talking about video games 24/7


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I mostly hate when People yell at me that I use a "cheat sheet" (aka algs.)
> or when people say "you really have NO life" Yet they sit around talking about video games 24/7



Ok. Most likely, they are talking about Modern Warfare 2. Which you can play online...which you can be social...on the couch.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > I mostly hate when People yell at me that I use a "cheat sheet" (aka algs.)
> ...



No, I like that game. I just don't really like WOW. Which is what I was talking about.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



I think his accent makes it sound like "rubis cube"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 21, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I think his accent makes it sound like "rubis cube"



What accent?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I think his accent makes it sound like "rubis cube"
> ...



Everyone has an accent to someone else.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...


Well, same thing. It's an MMORPG, so yeah. But still, in both ways, cubing and WOW, we sit down. 
I just hope none of them end up like this kid.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2010)

Edward said:


> http://www.cracked.com/funny-3086-rubiks-cube/
> 
> I find the gross exaggerations to be the most enjoyable



Old reply ftw

"A quick way to "solve" a Rubik's Cube has been to paint each side a different color so that the Cube looks finished."

:fp


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



haha I stand sometimes. =P( just giving you a hard time.) haha he was close for awhile to being like that TRUST me.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I just hope none of them end up like this *kid*.



Best Video EVAR!


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 21, 2010)

My friend sort of re-introduced me to cubing, then I became better than him. Now he says that there is no point for me to solve it anymore.


----------



## EVH (Jun 21, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope none of them end up like this *kid*.
> ...



Only problem is that it is fake.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 21, 2010)

Some guy ended up having a Explosion cube. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9N9-6A09CE


----------



## Samania (Jun 21, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



I never noticed his accent. Maybe its because I'm Canadian


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2010)

EVH said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



No it isn't.


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> EVH said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



Yeah, it is. :fp


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 21, 2010)

What the F is with people going
'I know, you peel off the stickers! :O'

And then LAUGH THEIR HEAD OFF!!


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 21, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> What the F is with people going
> 'I know, you peel off the stickers! :O'
> 
> And then LAUGH THEIR HEAD OFF!!



Lol doesn't work, i have a white diansheng


----------



## sz35 (Jun 21, 2010)

When I was solving with the beginners method:
(getting to the stage when only corner permutation is needed)
Someone: hey it's almost done!
(starting the alg)
Someone: why are you messing it up???,you were so close!
:fp


----------



## Faz (Jun 21, 2010)

"What's your best time"
"Uhh, at a competition or at home?"
"Just overall"
"Like, 5 seconds"
"What's the world record"
"7.08 seconds"
"Oh man you can easily beat that"
":fp"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > EVH said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Gollum999 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



prove it's not.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> "What's your best time"
> "Uhh, at a competition or at home?"
> "Just overall"
> "Like, 5 seconds"
> ...



This doesn't qualify. Although he didn't know that taking the world record down is difficult, you did say your time is sub-WR. And didn't you say you get sub-WR every 15 or so solves anyway? I'd say that's pretty easy.


----------



## Samania (Jun 21, 2010)

Remember how whenever you bring a 2x2 somewhere, people call it a "4 cube"?
The next day I brought my 4x4 and then one guy said "AN 8 CUBE!" 

Lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Gollum999 said:
> ...


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 21, 2010)

Yea, I thought the other guy in faz's post made sense. Kinda atleast, it's almost like he understood that 5 secs at home means he could probably sub7 in comp or something. dunno


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 22, 2010)

I get the "cute" comments with my large 2x2x2 (same size as a normal 3x3x3), which somewhat baffles me. I can understand the "small=cute" line of thinking, but this one is not actually smaller. And of course people almost always call it the 4 cube.
When people ask if I can do it without looking (when I am scrambling) I always tell them I did once in 8th grade but can't anymore. Kind of lame, but true. (It took me I think 20 minutes for memo and 5 for execution.) I need to try the "with my hands" response to "How do you solve that?" - I might also reply "slowly."


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 22, 2010)

when ppl ask how i solve it i just say "It takes one thousand years of training"


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> This doesn't qualify. Although he didn't know that taking the world record down is difficult, you did say your time is sub-WR. And didn't you say you get sub-WR every 15 or so solves anyway? I'd say that's pretty easy.



lol Faz doesn't get a sub-7.08 every 15 solves >_> 

And please go get faster before you make stupid claims like "OH WELL GETTING SINGLE WR SHUD BE EASY CAUSE YOU GET SUB WR SOMETIMES" /:


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


*convinced*


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 22, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ariasamie said:
> ...



*still not convinced*

Could be faked just as easily as their other videos. In fact, if I was trying to fake videos like that, I would do the same kinda thing to try to make people believe it.
Also, where's the video that the guy was filming? (That is, assuming he was filming at all)

Also, take this one for example:





1. They go really out of their way to explain the fighters and the situation.
2. No sound coming from the TV. (could be muted, but then again, why would they mute it unless they knew that the sound would make it harder to hear the rest of the video?)
3. HOW WOULD HE NOT NOTICE THE CAMERA? He's practically staring right at it. 
4. Why would someone who _clearly_ has anger issues make sure to say "fricking" and "crap" instead of the less family-friendly versions unless they knew they were being filmed? (and that a bunch of kids would be watching)
5. He is wearing the gloves so he can punch the door without getting hurt, not just because he like to wear them. (Notice that he never kicks the lower panels, I assume so he doesn't hurt his feet.  )

etc...

I dunno, those are just some of the things I've noticed. It just seems too... planned. I mean, after all, each of their videos get millions of views, so why _wouldn't_ they try to make more? They are also YouTube partners, which means they get quite a bit of money every time they release a new video. (I've heard something like $1-5 per thousand views? So we're talking like... at least $1000 per video. Certainly worth the price of replacing the door he just broke.  )


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 22, 2010)

KrazyFK said:


> I also find it sort of amusing when someone asks to scramble my cube, and they somehow feel the need to turn their back from me while doing it, as if I''m going to memorise all of their moves and reverse them.



I get this every time anyone has ever scrambled my cube, also the other day I had a guy ask me "how many youtube videos did you have to watch to figure that thing out?" I told him I learned to solve the cube before youtube existed and he told me I was a liar.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

1000th psot here!


----------



## Owen (Jun 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 1000th psot here!


You are the best.


----------



## Randomcuber (Jun 22, 2010)

they all ways ask me why i mess it up when ive solved it


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 1000th psot here!



you are my hero!


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 1000th psot here!



Yeah I know I hate how non-cubers always say that!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't qualify. Although he didn't know that taking the world record down is difficult, you did say your time is sub-WR. And didn't you say you get sub-WR every 15 or so solves anyway? I'd say that's pretty easy.
> ...



Wait a second...are you talking to me? And I remember a post in the Melbourne Winter Open thread where he said something like that. I probably took that out of context though.

I just mainly have a problem with you saying my claim is stupid; I take that as an affront. From my perspective, sub-WR is easy to break at home for him at that rate (it's pretty impressive), who knows what will happen at the competition this Saturday? 

Lastly, telling me "to go get faster" creates an elitism atmosphere that makes most people not want to do anything for fear of feeling inferior. _I_ don't feel inferior, but anyone lurking may be more sensitive than me.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

My bad. 

My understanding was that you were trying to say that sub-WR was easy. Still, I wouldn't say sub-WR is "easy" for Faz. That takes either a really good, or lucky solve.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 23, 2010)

Gah. I was waiting for that get.

Now to wait until 1337.


----------



## BN (Jun 23, 2010)

Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.


----------



## MEn (Jun 23, 2010)

BN said:


> Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.



I concur.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 23, 2010)

BN said:


> Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.



I don't know about others, but for me, I don't think anyone who says these things is stupid, nor do I try to make them feel so, but it's funny to *us* since we know better. Don't make radical generalizations, because I'm pretty sure most of us have similar views, especially if you're going to make a new user just for the purpose of this one post.


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 23, 2010)

BN said:


> Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers.



When did we ever say non-cubers are retarded? 



BN said:


> 90% of these stories are fake.



Umm, are you serious? Why would anyone fake stories like these? I'm sure a few of them are exxaggerated, but I don't think any are 100% fake. But seriously, *90 percent*? Maybe 5% at most. Just because you weren't there to see it happen doesn't mean it never happened.



BN said:


> The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos.



I don't know about the rest of the people in this thread, but I never watched Dan Brown's videos. And I don't think anyone said that they wouldn't have made the same assumptions before they started cubing.



BN said:


> When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid.



We're not making them out to be stupid, we're just pointing out how some of the things they say can be kind of funny.  It's not like "OHH YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT CFOP STANDS FOR YOU ARE THEREFORE STUPID".



BN said:


> If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works.



Many of these stories are completely unrelated to terminology and stuff, it's just basic logic. (And in some cases, geometry.  ) But again, we're not calling them stupid or anything, we're just pointing it out because a lot of times it can be funny.



BN said:


> As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.



lol, nice, someone talks about throwing a cube and breaking it, then you tell them to die. Real nice. And yes, stuff like that _does_ happen.

Anyway, just look at the title: "Non-Cubers say the darndest things!". In case you missed the reference, it's referring to that old show Bill Cosby used to do, called "Kids say the darndest things". Kids would say funny things, and everybody would laugh, but no one was calling them stupid; they were just laughing at some of the things they said. Same here.

TL;DR We're not calling non-cubers stupid, just laughing at some of the things they can say.


----------



## BN (Jun 23, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> BN said:
> 
> 
> > Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.
> ...



I didn't make an account to post that. I made this account a few weeks ago but never bothered posting. And I'm talking to the people who talk down on non-cubers and the people who keep making up fake stories.


----------



## BN (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't expect me to think I won't be flamed for my post. I won't quote each part of your post Gollum but I'll say a few things about it. 90% was obviously an exaggeration. I wasn't expecting you to take it literally. But a lot of the stories ARE made up. It's pretty easy to tell, honestly. The fact that you take most of what I said completely literally is pretty laughable. No I don't wish people to actually die. If you think I do then go die. I'm trying to stress a point to the people that DO exaggerate or make up their stories and those who DO look down on non-cubers. And yes I have seen plenty in this thread.


----------



## Dizzlewit (Jun 23, 2010)

BN said:


> <snip> No I don't wish people to actually die. If you think I do then go die. <snip>



:fp


----------



## BN (Jun 23, 2010)

Dizzlewit said:


> BN said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> No I don't wish people to actually die. If you think I do then go die. <snip>
> ...



:fp:fp:fpI really hope you're not serious.:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 23, 2010)

Now when this subject is up I'd like to add that this trend of posting the non-cubers quotes in caps and bad grammar for the purpose of making them look stupid is annoying to say the least.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm french 

Can you guess that I am the stuntman behind the child ?. I was paid for this commercial. I'm the one who revived the cube. Without championship between 1982-2003 

the cube was dead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 23, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I'm french
> 
> Can you guess that I am the stuntman behind the child ?. I was paid for this commercial. I'm the one who revived the cube. Without championship between 1982-2003
> 
> ...



...the f*ck was that?


----------



## Feryll (Jun 23, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Gaétan Guimond said:
> 
> 
> > I'm french
> ...



Guimond


----------



## Dizzlewit (Jun 23, 2010)

BN said:


> Dizzlewit said:
> 
> 
> > BN said:
> ...



:fp:fp:fp <--------thats for thinking i was serious..I even put a ..:fp:fp


----------



## Toad (Jun 23, 2010)

*Hint hint, number 6.*


----------



## MEn (Jun 23, 2010)

Dizzlewit said:


> BN said:
> 
> 
> > Dizzlewit said:
> ...



yes, because that was oh so obvious!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2010)

BN said:


> Hint hint, shut the **** up.



gtfo.


----------



## Samania (Jun 24, 2010)

Baaahhckkk on topppiicc.. 

When I was attempting a BLD solve, some guy said "YOU CHEATED! YOU ALREADY PLANNED EVERYTHING!" 

lol.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 24, 2010)

I have strong reason to believe MEn and BN are the same person

1. MEn is the only poster who totally agrees with BN, not bothering to criticize his obscene language.
2. MEn quoted BN and agreed with him, very close to when BN posted (Not a super solid reason, but it is still suspicious)
3. Similar usernames?
4. BN is one day older than MEn, probably created as a backup account for various reasons, or just to seemingly bolster his arguments.
5. Even though BN stated he didn't feel the urge to post until now, I still find it odd.

Of course I could be wrong, and please forgive me if I am.

EDIT: Oh, and nice going BN, you broke the facepalm! Irony overload, I suppose.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

Feryll said:


> I have strong reason to believe MEn and BN are the same person
> 
> 1. MEn is the only poster who totally agrees with BN, not bothering to criticize his obscene language.
> 2. MEn quoted BN and agreed with him, very close to when BN posted (Not a super solid reason, but it is still suspicious)
> ...


I don't forgive you, for you are right.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 24, 2010)

BN said:


> Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.


----------



## MEn (Jun 24, 2010)

Feryll said:


> I have strong reason to believe MEn and BN are the same person
> 
> 1. MEn is the only poster who totally agrees with BN, not bothering to criticize his obscene language.
> 2. MEn quoted BN and agreed with him, very close to when BN posted (Not a super solid reason, but it is still suspicious)
> ...


I request an IP check from a mod before these accusations are made.


----------



## BN (Jun 24, 2010)

Men is not me.





The reason he agreed with me so quickly is because we were talking about it on MSN at the same time I posted. Then sent him the link.


----------



## BN (Jun 24, 2010)

Double Post
Why are you guys so butthurt. I was obviously exaggerating a tad ;-; DON'T THROW YOUR CUBES AT ME PLEASE. OH GOD NO PLEASE NO.

Just so this stays on topic, one time this big mexican took my cube and bit it in half. So I raged and smashed his face through his anus.


----------



## MEn (Jun 24, 2010)

hey remember that time when your phone vibrated when you were eating lunch at a restaurant and a dude freaked out when it vibrated?

wait that wasn't on topic

people say that the 2x2x2 is harder because they think its difficult to insert the last corner on the first layer.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

BN said:


> Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works*. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. *That never happened.





BN said:


> Double Post
> Why are you guys so butthurt. I was obviously exaggerating a tad ;-; DON'T THROW YOUR CUBES AT ME PLEASE. OH GOD NO PLEASE NO.
> 
> Just so this stays on topic, one time this big mexican took my cube and bit it in half.* So I raged and smashed his face through his anus.*



You just told yourself to stfu and die and that you're not cool. :fp


----------



## BN (Jun 24, 2010)

These guys don't know the definition of "troll" apparently.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 24, 2010)

I always have people asking me if I have memorized the pattern or the "set of moves", and I always say there is no set of moves that you do every single time.

"oh, well, I saw this guy at a trade show who can do it behind his back so there must be some patter that you have to memorize", which is a legitimate assumption because if you think of a "puzzle" you might think of something like a cast puzzle that you have to take apart and put back together again. In those types of puzzles you do the same thing every time you solve the puzzle.

But how do you explain then, how people solve it behind their backs in simple enough terms????? That is my pet peeve.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I always have people asking me if I have memorized the pattern or the "set of moves", and I always say there is no set of moves that you do every single time.
> 
> "oh, well, I saw this guy at a trade show who can do it behind his back so there must be some patter that you have to memorize", which is a legitimate assumption because if you think of a "puzzle" you might think of something like a cast puzzle that you have to take apart and put back together again. In those types of puzzles you do the same thing every time you solve the puzzle.
> 
> But how do you explain then, how people solve it behind their backs in simple enough terms????? That is my pet peeve.



"You memorize each cube and where it goes each move"


----------



## Feryll (Jun 24, 2010)

BN said:


> Double Post
> Why are you guys so butthurt. I was obviously exaggerating a tad ;-; DON'T THROW YOUR CUBES AT ME PLEASE. OH GOD NO PLEASE NO.
> 
> Just so this stays on topic, one time this big mexican took my cube and bit it in half. So I raged and smashed his face through his anus.



Pretty funny example, actually, but not appropriate for this forum.


And we're butthurt? Try looking at your RAEG paragraph you posted first.

Please provide a list of violent actions from this thread that weren't obvious sarcastic attempts.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

I was in line for the H1N1 Vaccine (Free) and I was solving my 4x4. RIGHT when I finished parity (dedge flip), a girl gets her dad's attention. And let me tell you...
His Glare of Death could have melted my cube. I was like "WHAT?! WHAT DID I DO?!"


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 24, 2010)

BN said:


> These guys don't know the definition of "troll" apparently.


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I was in line for the H1N1 Vaccine (Free) and I was solving my 4x4. RIGHT when I finished parity (dedge flip), a girl gets her dad's attention. And let me tell you...
> His Glare of Death could have melted my cube. I was like "WHAT?! WHAT DID I DO?!"



I don't get it. Was he mad that you were able to solve it?


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I was in line for the H1N1 Vaccine (Free) and I was solving my 4x4. RIGHT when I finished parity (dedge flip), a girl gets her dad's attention. And let me tell you...
> ...



I've gotten this too. Though it's usually little girls who do that . Maybe He just had a mean looking face (inb4 skype crew) and is a natural scowler.


----------



## marthaurion (Jun 24, 2010)

BN said:


> Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.



Guys guys...let's be civil. It's not his fault that he can't solve a cube...although the envy is rather unseemly.


----------



## MEn (Jun 24, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> BN said:
> 
> 
> > Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.
> ...



He can.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I was in line for the H1N1 Vaccine (Free) and I was solving my 4x4. RIGHT when I finished parity (dedge flip), a girl gets her dad's attention. And let me tell you...
> ...



IDK!!! It was creepeh.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



thats when you start irl trolling


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > tarpshack said:
> ...



Who do I look like, RayWilliamJohnson?


----------



## BN (Jun 24, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> BN said:
> 
> 
> > Most of you guys are pretty ****ing retarded. More so than what you make of non-cubers. 90% of these stories are fake. The idiots who make fun of people for saying "stupid" things about cubing don't seem to realize that they too probably made those assumptions before they watched Dan Brown's videos. When my friends or strangers say things like what have been said in this thread, I educate them instead of making them out to be stupid. If someone has a hobby you don't understand, you're not expected to know all the terminology and how everything works. As for all the people with their violence stories, shut the **** up and die. You're not cool. That never happened.
> ...



You sound like one of the conforming bullies every junior high has. Empty insults in an attempt to make me feel bad. Despite what you say, you know I can solve a cube. Why else would I have made an account here? In fact I just got my square 1 in the mail a few minutes ago. I'm stickering it now. They gave me black stickers though x.x


----------



## MEn (Jun 24, 2010)

^^ That reminds me:

"You should take off the stickers on one side so you can have a black cube!"


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 24, 2010)

"Put away your aerobics cube and watch the game!"


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2010)

description said:


> Also, No request on how to solve *an A Rubix Cube*. Watch *pogobat*'s video



:fp:fp


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 26, 2010)

That vid fails real, real hard.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 26, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> That vid fails real, real hard.



agreed...i have never seen anyone who thinks they know about the rubik's cube turn it that sloooowwww... :fp


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 26, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > That vid fails real, real hard.
> ...



He was turning slowly so watchers could follow, or so I assume. It's just the way he taught it. There are much more obvious, simpler, and faster ways to teach it. He was also all condescending about it, but maybe he just didn't know that he actually knew so little.


----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

Me: *I open the cube*

Non-Cuber: "Dude, why'd you break the cube?"


----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 27, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> description said:
> 
> 
> > Also, No request on how to solve *an A Rubix Cube*. Watch *pogobat*'s video
> ...



WOW, what a fail video! Never mind using improper notation, I can make that pattern by turning the middle and equator slice alternating between them, in literally like 2 seconds!


----------



## Owen (Jun 27, 2010)

BN reminds me of that NotTheNetherlands guy... hehehehehehe 

On topic, the same person who asked me if a made my 4x4, asked it again. Wow.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 27, 2010)

Owen said:


> BN reminds me of that NotTheNetherlands guy... hehehehehehe
> 
> On topic, the same person who asked me if a made my 4x4, asked it again. Wow.



I had people ask that about my magic, they thought it was made of glass. I tell them I did make it, then lol when they realize I didn't.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 27, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> description said:
> 
> 
> > Also, No request on how to solve *an A Rubix Cube*. Watch *pogobat*'s video
> ...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 27, 2010)

I pull out my 2x3x3

Look! A 2x3!

Did you just take the top off of a regular aerobics cube?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > description said:
> ...



winpost


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 27, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> description said:
> 
> 
> > Also, No request on how to solve *an A Rubix Cube*. Watch *pogobat*'s video
> ...



I raged. >:-O

lol

"Down, Down, Up, Down, Down, Up. Do NOT turn it clockwise, I repeat, do NOT turn it clockwise. Turn it sidewise." :fp


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 27, 2010)

People say "do you just memorized an algorithm that always get it solves."
If someone memorized just one algorithm to get the cubes solve at any position it will be a 519,024,039,293,878,272,000 of moves long to go through all the different cases.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 27, 2010)

yo gollum where in MO do you live?


----------



## Gollum999 (Jun 27, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> yo gollum where in MO do you live?



Ballwin... why do you ask?


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 27, 2010)

me and my brother's lol conversation after 6 months of not seeing each other:
(he is 28, I'm18)
Me: I have started a faster method and now I can solve it in like 30 seconds
him: so why don't you solve it in 10 seconds? let me scramble it. *he scrambles it 5 with moves*
me: it's not scrambled!
him: i don't know how to scramble it. maybe i can learn it from you!
me: :O
....
me:I am going to learn how to solve it blindfolded in the next week.
him: how the hell are you going to solve a cube blindfolded when you don't even know how it is scrambled?
me: :fp I look at it and memorize it first.


----------



## Away (Jun 28, 2010)

"I once randomly twisted it and solved it"


"How do you solve it?"
Then some wise guys says "There's a pattern, you just turn it a certain way until it becomes correct"

"How do you turn it so fast?"

"Of course, you're Asian."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 28, 2010)

Away said:


> "I once randomly twisted it and solved it"
> 
> 
> "How do you solve it?"
> ...


If it was that easy, then I wouldn't be cubing.


----------



## Basscuber (Jun 28, 2010)

Me: Hey check out my 2x2
Them: Oh that's so easy let me see *plays with it for about ten minutes* I give up


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 28, 2010)

I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 28, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?



why do you copy & paste other people's quotes?


Sa967St said:


> I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?"


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?



nice try


----------



## Samania (Jun 28, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> I was cubing on a train and there was a lady sitting in the seat behind mine who was reading a newspaper. After a while she came up to be and said "Hey umm, that thing is kinda loud, is it possible for you to turn it off?



That sounds reeeeaaaallyyyy familiar..


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Happened about an hour ago:

are you still the rubix master?

the last time i saw this kid i averaged 1:30 on 3x3 :fp


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Happened about an hour ago:
> 
> are you still the rubix master?
> 
> the last time i saw this kid i averaged 1:30 on 3x3 :fp



That is not fp in any way. Don't be an ass man. 

*He thought you were fast, why you steezin*


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Happened about an hour ago:
> ...



they always think we are fast, no matter how slow we are.


----------



## Gollum999 (Jul 4, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Haha yeah... for most people, just being able to solve it period should earn you the title of "rubix master".


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 4, 2010)

In a 1981 Dutch book "called the Hungarian Cube" the author considers you a master if you could solve it within 2 (perhaps it was even 3...) minutes.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 4, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> In a 1981 Dutch book "called the Hungarian Cube" the author considers you a master if you could solve it within 2 (perhaps it was even 3...) minutes.



It's hard to even get sup-3 minutes with a method as long as you don't screw up.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I'm sure many of us took over 3 minutes our first couple of solves


----------



## Samania (Jul 4, 2010)

My mom saw VO on the news and she said "wow, so many Asians"


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2010)

My first timed solve was 2:20, with LBL + 4LLL. I had started learning around a week before but had just really finished memorizing the algs.

@Gollum - I was just asking cause I live near KC and thought you might be close. Oh well.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 4, 2010)

People try to threaten my by saying 
"You better---------------- or ill take your rubikses away."

What the heck is a rubikses?


----------



## zapper99 (Jul 5, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > They think that it has 54 stickers and each of them moves including the centers
> ...


The stickers don't technically move they stick to the cubies and they move


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2010)

zapper99 said:


> beingforitself said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...



if you move cubies with stickers on them..the stickers are moving, no?


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 5, 2010)

Last night I was at a wedding party and people put bets on how fast a could solve it. It was entertaining.


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

NC: So, you just match up the colors right?
Me: Yes


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> NC: So, you just match up the colors right?
> Me: Yes



I already like this person.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 5, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> People try to threaten my by saying
> "You better---------------- or ill take your rubikses away."
> 
> What the heck is a rubikses?





Spoiler


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 5, 2010)

Last night i told my brother: My friends are really stupid, they hide the cube from me when they want to scramble it!
a few minutes later, when he wanted to scramble it, he went to his room and didn't let me in!!!!


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 5, 2010)

When someone gives me an unsolvable cube to solve, they say I'm cheating because I'm taking pieces out and flipping them the right way.

What dicks.


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> When someone gives me an unsolvable cube to solve, they say I'm cheating because I'm taking pieces out and flipping them the right way.
> 
> *What dicks.*



Not at all.
Doing something that looks like cheating (even if it's not cheating) is going to warrant those comments >.>

I'd call you a cheater too if I didn't know why you needed to take the piece out.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 5, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> When someone gives me an unsolvable cube to solve, they say I'm cheating because I'm taking pieces out and flipping them the right way.
> 
> What dicks.



for someone named "Trolling hard"
you dont take trolling very well... they
obviously know that you arent cheating
because of the style us cubers turn.

(not wristing each face)

you could always just ask them to
rescramble!


----------



## Gollum999 (Jul 5, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> @Gollum - I was just asking cause I live near KC and thought you might be close. Oh well.



Ahh, okay. Too bad, I don't really know any other cubers in the area.


----------



## zapper99 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dumb Minds think alike


----------



## zapper99 (Jul 5, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Every non cuber's questions are the same for some reason.


dumb minds think alike


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2010)

zapper99 said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Every non cuber's questions are the same for some reason.
> ...



No need to double post


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Happened like, 3 years ago, but still lol.

so someone brought a cube to school, and asked me to solve it, but I told them it was unsolvable (there were 2 yellow centres, looks like we got a sticker peeler ) so I told them I would solve as much as possible and then peel the rest. I did that, then someone wanted to scramble it again and they told me to go at least 20 feet away for 10 minutes (because obviously, i would just reverse the moves they made) and when i got back, i just looked at the cube and told them it is impossible to solve, and asked them to stop peeling the stickers (thankfully it wasnt my cube) they claimed they hadnt, even though there was a red red red corner an orange orange edge, and 2 blue centres :fp


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the biggest fail.
I just told my brother what the world record is and he said that people are able to just look at a cube and know how to solve it. As in, they know 43 quintillion combinations. he actually thinks the 7.08 second solve Erik knew exactly what pll and oll algs he would have to know and what corners would be where and how they would be lined up for fridrich, just by looking at the cube for 10 seconds. I started laughing, but then realized hes serious. 

Fail?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

I could argue this for Haiyan and those other fast BLD solvers (you know, the 40 some memo + execution times). I realize they don't have a single algorithm they apply, but really he figured out the solution in that amount of time.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I could argue this for Haiyan and those other fast BLD solvers (you know, the 40 some memo + execution times). I realize they don't have a single algorithm they apply, but really he figured out the solution in that amount of time.



wat


----------



## Forte (Jul 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > I could argue this for Haiyan and those other fast BLD solvers (you know, the 40 some memo + execution times). I realize they don't have a single algorithm they apply, but really he figured out the solution in that amount of time.
> ...



>_>


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I could argue this for Haiyan and those other fast BLD solvers (you know, the 40 some memo + execution times). I realize they don't have a single algorithm they apply, but really he figured out the solution in that amount of time.



He meant not bld... Solves that are 7-13s alone....


----------



## zapper99 (Jul 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> nate333667 said:
> 
> 
> > I lent my 3x3x3 to a random kid at school, and two minutes later he threw it on the ground in anger, breaking it apart, and shattering the internal structure. talk about anger issues...
> ...


I heard that!!!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

I know he meant bld, but I was just stating that I could make the argument. I wonder if the argument of no pauses would count. I mean, I know that he continues on the fly of figuring out the solution, but he doesn't pause at all which gives a perception of knowing the algorithm.

I guess you could also make the argument you know each of the 43 quintillion algorithms but you have to pause because you have problems remembering all of them


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Happened like, 3 years ago, but still lol.
> 
> so someone brought a cube to school, and asked me to solve it, but I told them it was unsolvable (there were 2 yellow centres, looks like we got a sticker peeler ) so I told them I would solve as much as possible and then peel the rest. I did that, then someone wanted to scramble it again and they told me to go at least 20 feet away for 10 minutes (because obviously, i would just reverse the moves they made) and when i got back, i just looked at the cube and told them it is impossible to solve, and asked them to stop peeling the stickers (thankfully it wasnt my cube) they claimed they hadnt, even though *there was a red red red corner an orange orange edge, and 2 blue centres* :fp


LMAO!


----------



## adimare (Jul 6, 2010)

zapper99 said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Every non cuber's questions are the same for some reason.
> ...



Dumb minds correlate the minimal amount of effort it takes to learn how to solve a puzzle from a youtube video with intelligence.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 6, 2010)

OMGWTF how did you do it so fast?
Did you just randomly turn it?

me: Yeaa thats wat u do. You wait until the cube solves itself

**girls grabs the cube

OMG I GET IT NOW!

me: o.o''


----------



## NoobCube (Jul 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> And to my 3x3 solves on roller coasters:



If you got a pop, how annoying would that be?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I know he meant bld, but I was just stating that I could make the argument. I wonder if the argument of no pauses would count. I mean, I know that he continues on the fly of figuring out the solution, but he doesn't pause at all which gives a perception of knowing the algorithm.
> 
> I guess you could also make the argument you know each of the 43 quintillion algorithms but you have to pause because you have problems remembering all of them



No, they DO use algorithms. In fact haiyan has hundreds of them, that's why he can solve without pauses.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > I know he meant bld, but I was just stating that I could make the argument. I wonder if the argument of no pauses would count. I mean, I know that he continues on the fly of figuring out the solution, but he doesn't pause at all which gives a perception of knowing the algorithm.
> ...



I think he meant that they use a lot of different algs, not just looking at the cube and solving it with 1 speed-optimal alg.


----------



## zapper99 (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry i forgot to quote message in reply Whoops


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...



That's precisely what I meant. Doing BLD intuitively would be incredibly difficult. It'd be like doing speedBLD without the endless hours of memo time.

And you could argue that you know the algorithm for each scrambled case since you can just record your moves. I realize it's not an optimal alg, but it's still one long algorithm to solve the cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 6, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> OMGWTF how did you do it so fast?
> Did you just randomly turn it?
> 
> me: Yeaa thats wat u do. You wait until the cube solves itself
> ...



OH-SHIZ-DID-SHE-GET-IT?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 6, 2010)

Samania said:


> My mom saw VO on the news and she said "wow, so many Asians"



Hmm...

(checks full list of results, counts about 30 out of 52 in 3x3x3 event)

Guess I'm so used to seeing it that I don't even notice it anymore.

On a positive note, one guy was actually asking intelligent questions and without giving snarky answers, I simply told him that it's entirely possible to learn within two weeks, practicing maybe an hour or so per day. His buddies who were there bet him $200 he couldn't do it, so he proceeded to go to the nearest Toys R Us. His friends were forced to pay up. And yes, Asian.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 6, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > My mom saw VO on the news and she said "wow, so many Asians"
> ...


You should feel good about yourself. You made someone hundreds of dollars by doing absolutely nothing (well, cubing, but you presumably do that anyway).


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > My mom saw VO on the news and she said "wow, so many Asians"
> ...


Hell yes! 

I showed my 3x3x4-5-7 to my dad and mom and they actually didn't complain how much I spent money.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 8, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



As an adult who can't afford real estate but can easily spend $11 on a Dayan Guhong DIY kit, that actually gave me a little pause. I've certainly been able to generate money from cubing (I was hired on the set of the flick 2012 as a consultant), but compared to how much I've actually spent on cubes, I got a long ways to go. In fact, I think that guy who I helped win a bet has probably netted more for his investment.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 8, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Toquinha1977 said:
> ...


How did the movie producers find you and hire you anyway? Too bad your work for the movie never made it to the screen, though.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 8, 2010)

nc: let me scramble it
me: ok(hands cube over)
nc: done

I get a pop ( just an edge and 2 corners)

nc: ha!!! I mixed it up so well you broke it


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

one center cap falls off. 

everyone: OMFG IS IT BROKEN?!?!?!


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> one center cap falls off.
> 
> everyone: OMFG IS IT BROKEN?!?!?!


yeaaah! rubik's.com DIY center caps suck!


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 9, 2010)

Feryll said:


> How did the movie producers find you and hire you anyway? Too bad your work for the movie never made it to the screen, though.



(short answer)
It was a bit of a lucky break, but I'm also signed up with a local talent agency for film and TV work. When I get calls, it's usually to fill the background but occasionally I can get what is referred to as SAE, or "Special Abilities Extra", which in this case involved Rubik's Cube solving. As it is, they ended up not even utilizing me, as the director decided to change it to Chess at the last minute. 

Got paid for my time a minimum of 8 hours (even though I was there for less than 2), got to take home a bunch of Rubik's Cubes, and got to snack off the craft service table. SCORE!

(segue into long answer)
For the most part, it's pretty mindless "work", as 95% of the time, you're parked in the extras holding area, where you're just doing sweet FA and snacking off the craft service table, but it generally pays pretty poorly if you're not in the union, so I turn down work if it happens to be less than what I usually make (which is 80% of the jobs, which pay just above minimum wage), but anything special, like if you're working on commercials (which can pay a flat rate of around $200/day), the aforementioned SAE ($20/hr, I think, and they had to pay me for a minimum of 8 hours), or you're getting paid union rate (which is rare, but happens), then it's essentially a paid mini-vacation.


----------



## Dratini (Jul 10, 2010)

In high school:

-OMG, I can solve it in like, 9 minutes by taking it apart.
-I'll give you a candy bar if you can solve it in 5 minutes. Oh wait, 4 minutes. What! 3 minutes. 2... 1...30 seconds? <Got a lot of candy off that
-How many colors are there?
-I know someone who can solve it in 2 seconds.
-I'll pay you to do that at my brother's birthday party.

On the bus:
-*after watching me solve it several times...* Can you solve that?
-Can you teach me how? Oh wait, here's my stop.
-Don't you guys like, spray vegetable oil in that thing?


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

the usualy stuff for me:

-Him
-me

-My dad can solve it in 6 seconds.
-cool... 
------------------------------------------------------
-I know a guy who can solve it in liek a minutz.
-thats pretty slow actaully....
-Ohrly?
-yeah.... as a matter of fact, its retardedly slow....
-------------------------------------------------------

-dude, the world record for that thing is lek 33 seconds, how fast can you do it?
- 15 or 16 seconds at best.... my personnal record is 13.81....
-.....huh?
-----------------------------------------------------

-Know how i solved it once?
-you took it apart.
-no, i took the stickers off and put them back in the right place.
(no **** sherlock, the always pull that one out.)

------------------------------------------------------

-can you solve it blindfolded?
-no (cuz or else they ask me to proove it and i dont see the point in waisting my precious time.)

----------------------------------------------------

-I saw this guy that had a bigger one last time, liek 15x15
-ohrly (wonder why v-cube doesnt sell more than 7x7 last i checked....)

------------------------------------------------------------------

AND THE MOST RETARDED ONE IVE HEARD BY NOW!!! even if you cant solve a cube, you should be able to recognize how retardedly logical it is that even after 6 months of shuffling, the pieces wont disapear, and yes, we still solve it in less that 18 seconds very easily....

-dude ill bring you mine tomorow, ive been playing with it for 6 months, youll never figure it out, its WAYYY to mixed up...
- Luke, you've been seeing me solve this thing over and over for the last month. you should know better....
-NAHHHH man, mine is leik, WAYYYY to shuffled up, its hard, trust me....
-Look, you could shuffle the cube for 50 years, still i would solve it in less than 20 seconds easily....
-NAHHHH 

so on and so forth until the enxt day he brought me his cube and i solved it in 19 seconds.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG i totally forgot about that one girl:

Girl looks at me, sitting with a bunch of friends at school, and she comes in, and sits with us, cuz shes a friend of theirs i think. And she sees me solving it.

And she goes:

-Wow your pretty good! you must be good at math.
-uhm, not really, to be honest, i suck at math and got rly low grades.
- well thats impossible.
-...why is that?
-because the Rubix is math based.
- ....no?
-yes it is, i read about it. (with a stupid missy-know-it-all smirk and her nose in the air XD)

-uhm...sure, I assure you solving it has nothing to do with math tho...
-Do you know what an Algorithm is?
-yeah, thats why we use to solve it... its not math, we use the word to defi-
- Algorithms are math based!
- ok, its math based....w/e.

When you don't know what you are talking about, stfu. Not in cubing, in ANYTHING, if you don't know what it is, don't pretend to know stuff you know nothing about.... Or else you look as retarded as she did on that day.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 10, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I could argue this for Haiyan and those other fast BLD solvers (you know, the 40 some memo + execution times). I realize they don't have a single algorithm they apply, but really he figured out the solution in that amount of time.



Actually Haiyan made his own method for blind solving and he had to memorize like 1200 or so algorithms


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mikey said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > I could argue this for Haiyan and those other fast BLD solvers (you know, the 40 some memo + execution times). I realize they don't have a single algorithm they apply, but really he figured out the solution in that amount of time.
> ...



1200 algorithms? in 3 years i dont think im even close to knowing 600... you mean, 1200 including, conjugators, commutators, mirrors, inverses and all that?


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Mikey said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...



Haiyan uses speed-optimised BH, so that's 378 algs for corners, 440 for edges. Probably more when you take parity into account.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Mikey said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...



Well ya all of those things. He looks at the cube for about 15 seconds memorizes at least 10-60 algorithms to solve it and just executes them all. But I think only about 40% are mirrors and inverses and all those things but the rest are actually algorithms that switch many cubies around the cube at once. I don't know I read a little about it on some of his blind solve videos and did not quite understand all of it. But yes, he did memorize 1200 algorithms. ( At least that is what everyone is saying lol )


----------



## Mikey (Jul 10, 2010)

anyway to get back on the topic....

One day I brought my DIY cube to school and it was raining outside at recess so I decided to solve my cube.

This older grade group came up to me and said "I bet you can't solve it"

I said "I can solve it"

Girl in front: "Fine let me BLEND it" I died laughing in my head XD I'm assuming she was one of those popular yet dumb girls .....and she was XD

anyway she grabs the cube and literally "Blends" the cube with both of her hands, makes like 20 or so moves then crushing it and making it fall apart

Her: "OMG I"M SO SORRY!!!!"

Guy in back: "What the hell did you do!!"

Her: "I DIDN"T MEAN TO!!!!"

The whole group was like arguing while I assemble the cube back and did like a 25 second solve

The group looks back at the cube fixed and solved

Me: "I did it........"

The group: Walking away saying "What is wrong with that kid"

Me: 0_0" -_-


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> When you don't know what you are talking about, stfu. Not in cubing, in ANYTHING, if you don't know what it is, don't pretend to know stuff you know nothing about.... Or else you look as retarded as she did on that day.



Priceless quote by QCcuber4. nice.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 10, 2010)

People do realize that an edit button does exist right? No need to double post.


----------



## clincher (Jul 10, 2010)

How is the rubik's cube not based on math?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 11, 2010)

clincher said:


> How is the rubik's cube not based on math?



The cube is based on math.
Algorithms are based on math.
However, when we apply the algorithms, we just follow memorized sequences.
Since a lot of us use algorithms we didn't come up with, we didn't put the math into forming the algorithms. It's for this reason that although we don't necessarily use math to determine what moves to make next, we do use mathematical sequences.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 11, 2010)

Guy at School - "Do you put oil in your cube"
Me: WHy would anyone put OIL in their cube"
Him - "No some of them do, the really hardcore ones. "
Apparrently sub-30 isn't hardcore enough for him


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 11, 2010)

Mikey said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mikey said:
> ...



ALgorithms tend to memorize themselves when you come up with them through your own work


----------



## MEn (Jul 11, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> People do realize that an edit button does exist right? No need to double post.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 11, 2010)

KrazyFK said:


> Haiyan uses speed-optimised BH, so that's 378 algs for corners, 440 for edges. Probably more when you take parity into account.


That is correct.



Mikey said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mikey said:
> ...


He uses a speed optimized form of BH, that means he solves 2 or 3 pieces at a time, so lets say he uses 2 algs for corners and 3 algs for edges plus a parity alg, that makes only 6,( (someone correct me if i'm wrong on these, i don't know much about 3 cycle BLD) Each Algs switches 3 pieces of the same type around, except for parity which i would guess would be 2-2 cycles. Where in the world did you hear about 1200 algs, and who is the _everyone_ that is saying this?


----------



## irontwig (Jul 11, 2010)

"I have 1000+ formula": http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=254566&postcount=1


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > When you don't know what you are talking about, stfu. Not in cubing, in ANYTHING, if you don't know what it is, don't pretend to know stuff you know nothing about.... Or else you look as retarded as she did on that day.
> ...



is that srcastic? cuz i certainly think its true XD


----------



## Owen (Jul 11, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> Guy at School - "Do you put oil in your cube"
> Me: WHy would anyone put OIL in their cube"
> Him - "No some of them do, the really hardcore ones. "
> Apparrently sub-30 isn't hardcore enough for him



1. By oil, he meant lubricant.

2. Sub-30 isn't hardcore. (I assume by sub-30 you mean 20-30 secs)


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > QCcuber4 said:
> ...


I don't know what you mean by "srcastic". but I just mean what you said is very good.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 11, 2010)

"You know you can just take the corner of the cubix rube off and you can wind it back to the start."

Huh?

I don't know if I have already posted this, but here it is anyway:
*Kids look at 2x3x3*
"Look! A 2x3!"
"Did you just take the top off a regular aerobics cube?"

Really?

Oh forgot one: My brother spells "Rubik's" like "Rubix". He never believes me when I say he is wrong.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a 3x3 and a 4x4 with me and this little girl i know says, "why do you have two?"

lol :3


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 13, 2010)

I took my V-7 over to my cousin's and when he saw it he said, "What is that? A million?" Than later one of his friends was over and I didn't want to take it out cause I was kind of embarrassed to be playing with it, but after a few hrs i got bored and took it out. He saw it and asked. "What is that? A Rubik's cube on crack?" Doesn't make sense but hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> I took my V-7 over to my cousin's and when he saw it he said, "What is that? A million?" Than later one of his friends was over and I didn't want to take it out cause I was kind of embarrassed to be playing with it, but after a few hrs i got bored and took it out. He saw it and asked. "What is that? A Rubik's cube on crack?" Doesn't make sense but hilarious nonetheless.



I'd neva bring a V Cube outdoors in case it may fall.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> SpUtnikCub3r said:
> 
> 
> > Guy at School - "Do you put oil in your cube"
> ...



Yeah but to him it should be...


----------



## Gollum999 (Jul 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > I took my V-7 over to my cousin's and when he saw it he said, "What is that? A million?" Than later one of his friends was over and I didn't want to take it out cause I was kind of embarrassed to be playing with it, but after a few hrs i got bored and took it out. He saw it and asked. "What is that? A Rubik's cube on crack?" Doesn't make sense but hilarious nonetheless.
> ...



Don't think you need to worry about that...


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 13, 2010)

OMG IT TAKES ME LIKKE A YEAR TO SOLVE THAT THING!

Me: Meh at least u can solve it


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 13, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Senkoy said:
> ...



LOL


Video description said:


> No puzzles were seriously hurt in the making of this film though please don't try this at home.


and all the puzzles were at least 18 years old  (what porno movies say)


----------



## Nestor (Jul 13, 2010)

My Dad after seeing a 30+ sec. solve:

"I'm proud.. you are among top world solvers, right?"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Senkoy said:
> ...


Yeah well, Memyselfandpi didn't need to worry. So he dropped it over carpet and THEN it exploded.



UnAbusador said:


> My Dad after seeing a 30+ sec. solve:
> 
> "I'm proud.. you are among top world solvers, right?"


Good job!

OT: On Facebook, my friend posted on the public wall "Like this and I will post something I like about you on your wall"
I liked it and she said (typed)

heyyyyyyyyyy calivn your the *rubic's cude* master && you always will be(

Now I understand about my name spelled wrong cause of fast typing, but
1)rubic's? Kay, I'll let that slide. 
2)cude? C'mon, d and b aren't that close to mix up! xD

Well, it's not as bad as anarubix cube.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 13, 2010)

I was solving and a 25 year old I know saw me and was like "you can do that thing?" I responded with "no I just turn really fast and it solves itself" and he said "wow. I never thought anyone actually solved it. I thought they made it as a joke."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

When I was at Cameron's house, we went to eat at In N Out, we attratced a crowd (duh), and a man actualy stopped to ask questions.
Actually, he was asking intelligent questions, instead of the usual "I PEEL TEH STICKAZ"


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but I just posted a topic about speedcubing on an off-topic section on another forum, and here are two of the most annoying responses that I got:

I solved the cube once, but I had trouble getting the stickers back on straight, it took me forever. 

One time I had all but two pieces in the right spot but I couldn't get the last two to fit back in. 


:fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't worry about the bump, this thread is awesome.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Don't worry about the bump, this thread is awesome.



This.

Just don't bump ancient threads, unless you are about to make a thread on the same topic.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the thread that made me open an account here. There were 101 pages at the time and i actually read every single post in one sitting. Never ever done that before in all my years in forums. This is seriously one of the best threads of all time.


----------



## Owen (Jul 22, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> This is the thread that made me open an account here. There were 101 pages at the time and i actually read every single post in one sitting. Never ever done that before in all my years in forums. This is seriously one of the best threads of all time.


I agree.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> When I was at Cameron's house, we went to eat at In N Out, we attratced a crowd (duh), and a man actualy stopped to ask questions.
> Actually, he was asking intelligent questions, instead of the usual "I PEEL TEH STICKAZ"



Yeah lol, dont we all hate that:

1- I peel the stickers
2- I take it apart and make it back in solved state
3- I managed to solve 4 sides but thats the farthest i got (epic failure of nonsense and lack of honesty.)

those are the 3 mos common lame excuses i get... why doesnt anyone simply say: oh wow...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jul 23, 2010)

This guy can actually solve cubes, and he browses this forum. It's the signature inspiration (the top half).
Dude: No, this guy made a new speedcube.
Me: This [F-II] _is_ a speedcube.
Dude: No, that's a cube, I'm talking about a speedcube. (Oh, it gets better) It's like a circle, so he can solve it like *snaps fingers simultaneously* that.
Me: ...The f*ck is that? Show me.
Dude: *Shows me an Eastsheen 3x3* 
Me: Uh, those suck, compared to this. And that's not a circle.
Dude: But yeah, he made it himself. :fp 

Obviously, this led to him admitting the cube pops like a mofo. And that the guy with the cube can average around 11 seconds (Who the hell is this guy?). This conversation irritated me a little, at least because he's a cuber and was making no sense at all. "Dude" gets around a minute solve times. Whether or not I'm in the wrong here, I'm just mad I couldn't get my superior experience recognized. Yes, I'm elitist, yes, I'm meritocratic.



UnAbusador said:


> heyyyyyyyyyy calivn your the rubic's cude master && you always will be(


Contribution to forum: I hate being known as Rubik's cube guy. Happened at summer camp last year, not gonna let it happen this year. And people spell it wrong all the damn time. So I keep it a secret, just so people will like me for me. Which works oddly, I guess I'm cooler than I thought. Lolwut narcissism.


----------



## Owen (Jul 23, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Dude: *Shows me an *Eastsheen 3x3**



People never learn, do they.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 23, 2010)

Owen said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude: *Shows me an *Eastsheen 3x3**
> ...



On Cubesolvers.com, they sell those packs. I think it's just an Old A1


----------



## Mikey (Jul 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> KrazyFK said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyan uses speed-optimised BH, so that's 378 algs for corners, 440 for edges. Probably more when you take parity into account.
> ...



That is what people said on some blind solve videos that Haiyan was in. I don't really know but there were a lot of comments arguing about that. Apparently someone that was an "Expert" on blindsolving said what I said on that post. I assumed he had experience but now reading what you explained, it was probably some 10 year old making some stuff up. Although he was right that Haiyan memorized a lot of algorithms.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Jul 24, 2010)

When you let someone else scramble it I find it hilarious if they say "now im just solving it for you" as if its some kind of cycle.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 24, 2010)

This happened last week:

(my gramdma didnt believe i could solve so i was doing a solve)

[finishes solve and places cube down to stop timer]
Grandma: Oh my gosh!!
Me: Impressive huh?
Grandma: Did it dent my table?!?!
:fp:fp


----------



## Metroidam11 (Jul 24, 2010)

> Contribution to forum: I hate being known as Rubik's cube guy. Happened at summer camp last year, not gonna let it happen this year. And people spell it wrong all the damn time. So I keep it a secret, just so people will like me for me. Which works oddly, I guess I'm cooler than I thought. Lolwut narcissism.



Yea the same happens with me at school! I have a cousin who is a freshman and she tells me how the other kids tell stories about an upperclassman who can solve Rubik's cubes in two seconds. Its pretty funny to here some of the things they say.

But the kids in my grade all think "Wow, thats the dumbest thing ever." or "What a waste of time." It's probably because they are jealous of my skillz!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Metroidam11 said:


> > Contribution to forum: I hate being known as Rubik's cube guy. Happened at summer camp last year, not gonna let it happen this year. And people spell it wrong all the damn time. So I keep it a secret, just so people will like me for me. Which works oddly, I guess I'm cooler than I thought. Lolwut narcissism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive also kept it a secret lol..not one single person in my school knows that i can solve a rubik's cube at all much less in just over 30 seconds


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Metroidam11 said:
> 
> 
> > > Contribution to forum: I hate being known as Rubik's cube guy. Happened at summer camp last year, not gonna let it happen this year. And people spell it wrong all the damn time. So I keep it a secret, just so people will like me for me. Which works oddly, I guess I'm cooler than I thought. Lolwut narcissism.
> ...



So, zero people know about it at your school, and less than zero know about you solving it in just over thirty seconds.
Let epsilon be less than zero.
xD


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 24, 2010)

yep i heard a person calling my rubik's cube a RObik's cube o.o


----------



## ianini (Jul 24, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> yep i heard a person calling my rubik's cube a RObik's cube o.o



My dad calls it 'Rubik Cube'. 'Rubik Cube competition'.


----------



## TheBanana (Jul 25, 2010)

People always tell me, "Whoa! You know the code for the Rubix's (note misspelling) cube!" 

I have actually lost a lot of friends because I cube... They all think it is stupid and immature but I will never quit becuase they are just ignorant and do not want to devote the time to learn.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

"Woah you must have a lot of spare time" - "No, I have exactly the same amount of spare time as you, but instead of going on the internet or watching TV, I cube. Ok?" "Ok..." xD


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 25, 2010)

TheBanana said:


> People always tell me, "Whoa! You know the code for the Rubix's (note misspelling) cube!"
> 
> *I have actually lost a lot of friends because I cube...* They all think it is stupid and immature but I will never quit becuase they are just ignorant and do not want to devote the time to learn.


I'm sad to hear it.
may your cube be your best friend.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a best friend, I wouldn't go as far to say my cube is my best friend xD Comes pretty close though


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Me bringing a 2x3x3 to school.
Guy from class: That cube is weird you destroyed your 3x3. Look he destroyed his cube.
Me: No just a different type of puzzle.
Guy from class: No you destroyed your cube.
LOL


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2010)

so uhh...

last day of school last friday, and i found out that my statistics teacher can solve a 3x3 (has a 3x3 and a 360 hidden behind other stuff on a shelf ) using the method that comes with the cube (~2 minutes average)

there were about 8 people in the room, and he turned about 1tps :fp people were like  WOW DATS SOOOOOOOO FASST!

then my friend solved it (about 40 sec average) people nearly died because of the "incredible speed"

...

then it was my turn (about 16 sec average )

as soon as i started, people were like "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW" then they said they would give me some time to finish (lolwut) so they turned around and were gonna do some other stuff, but as soon as they turned around, i was like "uhh... *taps shoulder* im done"

i lold

oh yeah

then i did OH 

people asked "how do you turn it?"
my response: "with one hand "

i was gonna do BLD aswell, but they scrambled it and let me have 5 seconds of memo... so i decided i wouldnt bother.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2010)

A perfectly mixed up, uhrubix cube.


----------



## DT546 (Aug 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> A perfectly mixed up, *uhrubix* cube.



i believe he said *aerobic* cube


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2010)

DT546 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > facepalmvid
> ...



Still a complete fail though 

Also, even more fail.

How do i sovle an eroobics cube?
whats the math eqaution?

:fp


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Aug 2, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I have a best friend, I wouldn't go as far to say my cube is my best friend xD Comes pretty close though





ariasamie said:


> TheBanana said:
> 
> 
> > People always tell me, "Whoa! You know the code for the Rubix's (note misspelling) cube!"
> ...



My cube is a Weighted Companion Cube. Does that count?

on-topic: At a comp I went to, my sister solved in like 9"56' (she was nervous) using Roux. Later on, I heard the following:

Woman: Actually, they only learn a bunch of algorithms to solve one side. After that, it's easy. Didn't you see how long the little girl took to solve one side?
:fp:fp:fp

[ignorance is fine (sometimes), but being ignorant and feigning knowledge is just shitty]


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 2, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Radcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I have a best friend, I wouldn't go as far to say my cube is my best friend xD Comes pretty close though
> ...


BE CAREFUL


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Aug 2, 2010)

Spoiler






ariasamie said:


> CharlesOBlack said:
> 
> 
> > Radcuber said:
> ...





fix'd


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 2, 2010)

So like one time I saw this museum curator and he was all like "ITS THE CUBE OF RUBIK" and then this Egyptian pharaoh was all like "WOAHHHH"

True story.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> So like one time I saw this museum curator and he was all like "ITS THE CUBE OF RUBIK" and then this Egyptian pharaoh was all like "WOAHHHH"
> 
> True story.



Night of the Museum Movie?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > So like one time I saw this museum curator and he was all like "ITS THE CUBE OF RUBIK" and then this Egyptian pharaoh was all like "WOAHHHH"
> ...



I will turn you to dust if you defy me!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

I heard someone say that they solved all sides cept one...yea, one side is scrambled but all the others are solved? ._. *facepalm*


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 3, 2010)

i was on the plane cubing and the flight assistant was like "can you solve that big one (points at 5x5)"
Me:"totally"
Him: "you must have good memory"
Me: "not good memory"
Him:"then how do you do it?"
I didn't have a good answer.... =(


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 3, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > When I was at Cameron's house, we went to eat at In N Out, we attratced a crowd (duh), and a man actualy stopped to ask questions.
> ...



I can't stand it either when people see me with cubes and are like "Oh I peel the stickers." How do I respond to that? "Oh, well I'm actually smart, so I just solve it."


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 3, 2010)

The 'peel the stickers off' comment pisses me off beyond belief.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't like being known as the cube guy too. -.- Mostly because I find it leads to very awkward conversations that go nowhere because I never feel like answering what an algorithm is or how I solve it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2010)

I no longer want to be Asian. Every time someone sees me doing something "good" it's always "Asian" "You're Asian" "He's Asian". I mean, it used to be funny, now it's being overdone.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *I no longer want to be Asian*. Every time someone sees me doing something "good" it's always "Asian" "You're Asian" "He's Asian". I mean, it used to be funny, now it's being overdone.




Go to your room, you are dishapoint famiry! No fried rice for you!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > *I no longer want to be Asian*. Every time someone sees me doing something "good" it's always "Asian" "You're Asian" "He's Asian". I mean, it used to be funny, now it's being overdone.
> ...



I'm in my room.
I just ate fried rice last night, no lie.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2010)

So um... like just after I won 2x2 at UK open, the headteacher of my school said to me "I just peel the labels off"

wtf :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2010)

A girl called me a prodigy.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 10, 2010)

"Your cube must be broken." *Fails At solving* "Yep, it's broken."


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2010)

"I bet you cant do it in under a minute"

"I bet I can" (i averaged like 30 at this time)

"ok, let me time you, ill count"

*starts counting and i have no inspection*

"1 2 3"

by this time, about 1 second has passed

"4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20"

about 4 seconds have passed

"21 22.....57 58 59 OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YOU DIDNT DO IT!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH"

by this time, about 15 seconds have passed

why the hell cant people count seconds properly


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> "I bet you cant do it in under a minute"
> 
> "I bet I can" (i averaged like 30 at this time)
> 
> ...



Because they like proving "smart people" wrong.
People think we're smart because we solve cubes.
We may be smart because of other causes, but cube-solving isn't on my list.


----------



## freshcuber (Aug 13, 2010)

Pichu97 said:


> "I can solve it just wait." (goes into a room) 5 min. later. "Look I solved it." and blue is next to green.



I'm the only cuber in my family so I read this and emerged from my room laughing hysterically and when everyone asked what was so funny I told them and nobody got it. They said I've hit a new low


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

Met this kid at my church who can get the F2L. He just hasn't memo'd the LL algs.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> Met this kid at my church who can get the F2L. He just hasn't memo'd the LL algs.



Just say lern2commkthxbai.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 13, 2010)

I hate when people say about getting "Rubik's" cubes for ONLY ONE DOLLAR(they make it sound SO epic) at the Dollar Store.

Good luck getting a time under a minute with that POS.
Good luck not ticking people off with the obnoxious loudness of that POS.
Good luck getting 1 algorithm in before *POP!*, with that POS.
Good luck doing blah blah blah you get my point it's a piece of sh*t.


----------



## whauk (Aug 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> "I bet you cant do it in under a minute"
> 
> "I bet I can" (i averaged like 30 at this time)
> 
> ...



i usually average 7 when people are counting for me


----------



## theace (Aug 13, 2010)

i can solve one face in under 80 moves.

Lol. I could do the whole damn thing with those many turns. Oh and, u2 would 1 move lol.


----------



## Samania (Aug 13, 2010)

My family isn't very good at english, so they would ask me "Can you puzzle this?"


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2010)

lolben


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 13, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> We may be smart because of other causes, but cube-solving isn't on my list.


+1


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> lolben



lol



Spoiler



<insert large facepalm wall here>


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 13, 2010)

I sent a photo of a 20x20x20 cube I sloved using gabbasoft to one of my friends. when we met later, he said: what was that? a 70x80 ?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> I sent a photo of a 20x20x20 cube I sloved using gabbasoft to one of my friends. when we met later, he said: what was that? a 70x80 ?



A 70x80 is a rectangle, I'd say.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2010)

They say a lot of things when you mention lubricating cubes.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 13, 2010)

Edmund said:


> They say a lot of things when you mention lubricating cubes.



YES! hahahaha


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, so I just read an article on the whole God's number thingy, and here's a comment someone made on it:

"This is no big surprise. Back in college in the early 80's I was taught a series of moves that always solves the cube. Seriously tho, with this method, it doesn't matter what the pattern is to begin with, you never change that pattern of moves, and it always solves the cube. It couldn't have been much more than 20 moves, because it was very simple to learn - and its a VERY quick way to solve the Rubic's cube, limited only by how fast you can move your hands and fingers."
:fp:confused:


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Ok, so I just read an article on the whole God's number thingy, and here's a comment someone made on it:
> 
> "This is no big surprise. Back in college in the early 80's I was taught a series of moves that always solves the cube. Seriously tho, with this method, it doesn't matter what the pattern is to begin with, you never change that pattern of moves, and it always solves the cube. It couldn't have been much more than 20 moves, because it was very simple to learn - and its a VERY quick way to solve the *Rubic's cube*, limited only by how fast you can move your hands and fingers."
> :fp:confused:



That explains it. He isn't even talking about Rubik's cubes.


----------



## theace (Aug 14, 2010)

Edmund said:


> They say a lot of things when you mention lubricating cubes.



even more so when you talk about silicone


----------



## Feryll (Aug 14, 2010)

partylikeaturtle said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 - Not that I really believe them though.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 14, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I just read an article on the whole God's number thingy, and here's a comment someone made on it:
> ...



lol I didn't even notice that. wow.


----------



## Wickex (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't believe I just read all 122 pages. This has to be the best topic I've ever seen on a forum.

I've never cubed in public so I can't join the talk


----------



## marthaurion (Aug 14, 2010)

Wickex said:


> I can't believe I just read all 122 pages. This has to be the best topic I've ever seen on a forum.
> 
> I've never cubed in public so I can't join the talk



a closet cuber? that's new...you should join the club...there are loads of idiots out there just waiting to say things that make you chuckle!


----------



## Wickex (Aug 14, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Wickex said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I just read all 122 pages. This has to be the best topic I've ever seen on a forum.
> ...



As soon as my new cube arrives I'll do that


----------



## Olji (Aug 14, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Wickex said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I just read all 122 pages. This has to be the best topic I've ever seen on a forum.
> ...



+1 x)


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Wickex said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I just read all 122 pages. This has to be the best topic I've ever seen on a forum.
> ...



and also idiots here who think people who don't understand the cube are idiots


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 15, 2010)

"i don't have the mind for that?"


----------



## marthaurion (Aug 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > Wickex said:
> ...



You seem you be extrapolating . I'm simply referring to those who say those stupid things.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 15, 2010)

I was teaching someone how to solve the cube, and I think he's directionally challenged.

"Turn the front side."
R
"No, the actual front side of the cube."
R'

That one took a while.


----------



## MrTimCube (Aug 15, 2010)

I was explaining parity to my sister, and then i said you can have parity on a 3x3 by disassembling it and putting it wrong together, but in a normal solve you cant have parity. And she said: yes you can, if you boxthingy explodes in a solve, and you put it wrong together.

I laughed my *ss of whrn she used the word"boxthingy"!xD


----------



## da25centz (Aug 15, 2010)

I love when you are solving a rubik's cube and someone who obviously has no idea how to do it and never has in their entire life is like "oh i solved 2 sides once but then i got stuck"

or when they're like i know how to solve one side, and then proceed to solve one side and not one layer and then you tell them its wrong and they get so angry


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 15, 2010)

"I solved it once in 3 seconds."

"The world record holder is Chinese with a 2 second solve."

"Did you meed that kid on rubikscubechat.com?"

I do feel somewhat proud of people who figure out how to solve 1 face by themselves, though.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 15, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Wickex said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I just read all 122 pages. This has to be the best topic I've ever seen on a forum.
> ...


Lol, never thought there was a word for it, but I guess that also makes me a "Closet Cuber."

I never solve the Rubik's Cube in public.
I'll do it in my house, but only with people who already now I can solve it. Or if friends tell someone else I can do it, and they want to see it, then I'll solve it for them.

The main reason being that I feel like a show-off if I'm sitting somewhere and solving it over and over again. Well, college is starting back up in 2 weeks. I figure I'll be doing it more out in public, as I wait for classes and such.


----------



## Gollum999 (Aug 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > Wickex said:
> ...



Yeah, I used to bring my cube with me a lot... generally not a good idea. Creates a big crowd, looks like you are showing off, and then you get a bunch of people asking "let me try/scramble it for you".  Now I am forever known as "The Rubik's Cube guy". :/


----------



## yockee (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't read these yet, so I apologize if these are used 100 times:

I get the following so much that I made a "Things cubers hate" video on my you tube channel. (xxoxia) 

"I used to take the stickers off."
"I can do one side." 
"You can't do it in 20 seconds. The world record is 28 seconds!"
"I did it once when I was a kid."
"You just remembered the way you scrambled it, and did it backwards." 
"Look! He can do it without looking!" (said while I'm scrambling)
"Are you winning?"
"You still haven't solved it?"
"You must be good at math."
"Why is it taking you so long this time?" (said while I'm scrambling)
"I bet I could solve that one." (referring to the 2x2, and they never can)
"Why aren't you in the Guiness book of world records?"

And the best one goes to:

"What do you do with it, now?" (said after finished solving)


----------



## yockee (Aug 18, 2010)

Gollum999 said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > marthaurion said:
> ...


Dude, I am actually famous in my town just because I can solve the cube. On facebook, search rubix cube guy in knutsford. It's a group that some kid made, with about 300 some odd members that just sit and talk about me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 18, 2010)

I've gotten a whole bunch of comments on the God's Number thing. 

Also, while I was getting braces yesterday, the orthodontist asked me when "Clinton Rubik's Cube 2.0" was. If there is another Iowa Open, I want to call it that.


----------



## yockee (Aug 18, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I get oh I did 2 sides and got 5 sides once I started chuckling and the guy was like you don't believe. Then I explained. Sticker peeling is annoying as is the sides. I got one guy who said I saw a guy do that in 4 seconds was that the world record. But most annoying is when people say "Oh Isn't the world record held by some asian kid?" and they talk about how asians are the best. No offense to asians I am not racist or anything but they are not the only ones who can solve the cube and the ones on this forum no that it's just ignorant non-asians who think. It's annoying how dumb some non-cubers.
> ...


Especially run-on sentences with words missing or spelled wrong, and used for calling others "dumb".


----------



## yockee (Aug 18, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I was talking to someone who thought there was some sort of a cheat. They thought you did the same sequence of moves over and over. He was like, 'It's left up, right sideways, top over. And then you do it again.'


No, it's up up down down left right left right B A select start. Jeez.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 18, 2010)

yockee said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking to someone who thought there was some sort of a cheat. They thought you did the same sequence of moves over and over. He was like, 'It's left up, right sideways, top over. And then you do it again.'
> ...



KONAMI CODE FTW, BEECH


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Why do you guys hate it when people say they can solve one side? At least they're somewhat cubers. Somewhat.


----------



## marthaurion (Aug 19, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Why do you guys hate it when people say they can solve one side? At least they're somewhat cubers. Somewhat.



Well, usually they're lying and just trying to make themselves look good


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 19, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Why do you guys hate it when people say they can solve one side? At least they're somewhat cubers. Somewhat.



Somewhat cubers are frowned upon on the speedsolving forum.


----------



## Forte (Aug 19, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you guys hate it when people say they can solve one side? At least they're somewhat cubers. Somewhat.
> ...



because half the people here are douches


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 19, 2010)

probably been said before but the usual come up like "i used to peel the stickers off" or when youve finished the cube and you begin scrambling they say "now hes doing it without looking what a show off.."

the "i can do one side" thing is ok... and then your like "yea but even that one side is wrong look these pieces need to match!" then they go all mad at me like it was such a challenge to get a non complete side...

people saying i got one "incorrect" side on a 2x2 is much more embarrasing though...


----------



## theace (Aug 19, 2010)

they don't let me scramble the cube. They think i'll just undo the scramble. So, they take the cube, take forever to scramble it and expect me to take longer.


----------



## Owen (Aug 19, 2010)

"You'll never beat the Asian record!" (I just checked, and he "Asian record" is 7.88)


----------



## Laurentius (Aug 20, 2010)

Every time we get visitors daddy runs up to my room and fetches the cube and gives it to me and tells our visitors "Look! Look!" and I'm like :fp and solve it and they're like OMG WTF DID YOU DO? CAN I SCRAMBLE IT? CAN I TRY?

And after 10 minutes of that they want to watch me solve it again and are either like "Jesus christ" or "Wow that was cool" and then my dad ALWAYS tells a story about how when he was young he was just doing random turns and looked at the cube and saw it was in a solved state. :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp I just shoot myself in the balls every time this happens


----------



## Asianlikekevin (Aug 21, 2010)

The stupidest thing I heard my friend say is: "I tried Kevin's rubik's cube thing, it's so hard!" And she's a girl... -_-

Also, when they're like "lube"? You gross.


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

or when they say "can i scramble it" then turn face by face instead of using one finger to turn the layers with ease. and when they finished "scrambling" you think i coulda done a better job in 3s.. lol


----------



## Edward (Aug 21, 2010)

penfold1992 said:


> or when they say "can i scramble it" then turn f*ace by face instead of using one finger to turn the layers with ease.* and when they finished "scrambling" you think i coulda done a better job in 3s.. lol



You guys are all stupid. Do you think a non-cuber is going to magically learn fingertricks? 

@AsianLikeKevin: Just wtf are you talking about? Was that like, sexual or something?


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 21, 2010)

theace said:


> they don't let me scramble the cube. They think i'll just undo the scramble. So, they take the cube, take forever to scramble it and expect me to take longer.



 They say "I'll scramble it really well!", and then they hand it back to you, and they haven't done it well at all.

Also, this is something that always happens to me:

Non-cuber: Can I scramble your Rubik's Cube?
Me (reluctantly): Okay...
The non-cuber then turns their back to you, and checks that you can't see the cube. They do 40 degrees of a R', then turn it back. They then turn around, hold the cube up, and triumphantly say "Solved!". :fp


----------



## Lorken (Aug 21, 2010)

I hate being called fast when I am not. Makes me feel like I'm taking credit for something I didn't do.  I hate the "I just peel the stickers off" thing, I highly doubt most of those people have even held a cube. But I used to when I was like 8 on my dads old cube, he had it for so long and I ended up completely destroying it. I feel so bad now because I'd be so pissed off if someone did that to mine.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 21, 2010)

I read about someone earlier in the convo stating he hates cubing in public cuz he doesnt like the attention.

I cube in public, and i think any cuber should. Surely most questions and comments are "annoying" but thats the whole point of cubing in public, Some people actually ask REAL questions, and want to learn. I've met plenty. I think we should always try cubing in public simply to make cubing more popular, inducing an increase in general cubing knowledge (makes no sense i know) so that perhaps in 20 years, 50% of the world population actually would know about the WCA.  like, being at a competition, but anywhere you go, people walking casually as they OH, friends BLDing at mcdonalds and people not giving a **** about it. parents OHing on the freeway as they drive their children to school. Rubik's cube shops on every street corner.... wouldnt that be the awesomenessest thing in the world?

no really, cube in public, it gets you girls.


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> *no really, cube in public, it gets you girls.*



teach us oh mighty one!

no i have a girlfriend but i definatly didnt get her by cubing. or playing computer games.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 21, 2010)

Some kid broke my Meffert's megaminx. He said, "Oops. Well, it's only a dollar, it's not that big of a deal."

I show people my stackmat and they say, "Hey, solve it. I'll time you." Why can't I just time myself?

My doctor calls it something weird. Like, Crubix Trube, or something like that.


----------



## Gollum999 (Aug 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> My doctor calls it something weird. Like, Crubix Trube, or something like that.



I think it's pretty funny when people get the name wrong. Well, I can understand getting "Rubik's" wrong, but how can you mess up "cube"?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

Laurentius said:


> Every time we get visitors daddy runs up to my room and fetches the cube and gives it to me and tells our visitors "Look! Look!" and I'm like :fp and solve it and they're like OMG WTF DID YOU DO? CAN I SCRAMBLE IT? CAN I TRY?
> 
> And after 10 minutes of that they want to watch me solve it again and are either like "Jesus christ" or "Wow that was cool" and then my dad ALWAYS tells a story about how when he was young he was just doing random turns and looked at the cube and saw it was in a solved state. :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp I just shoot myself in the balls every time this happens



BE CAREFUL with the facepalms.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Laurentius said:
> 
> 
> > Every time we get visitors daddy runs up to my room and fetches the cube and gives it to me and tells our visitors "Look! Look!" and I'm like :fp and solve it and they're like OMG WTF DID YOU DO? CAN I SCRAMBLE IT? CAN I TRY?
> ...



Careful I was banned once because of that.


----------



## theace (Aug 22, 2010)

I know this chick who keeps calling it a cubic crube


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 22, 2010)

theace said:


> I know this chick who keeps calling it a cubic crube



or when everyone merges the "an" in the whole name.

"oh can you solve the anarubik's cube?"
:fp:fp i die a bit when peolpe say that. or anything cube stupid for that fact.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 22, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > I know this chick who keeps calling it a cubic crube
> ...



I hear that too, but it doesn't make any sense - calling it 'an Rubik's Cube' is just incorrect, and the people that say 'anarubik's' would recognise it as incorrect. I don't get it.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 22, 2010)

Laurentius said:


> :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp I just shoot myself in the balls every time this happens



Go ahead and keep doing that.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 22, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > theace said:
> ...



it's just.....what is this I don't even.


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 22, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you guys hate it when people say they can solve one side? At least they're somewhat cubers. Somewhat.
> ...



I doubt it. I figured out how to do one side as a child. It's pretty easy, I doubt they'd be lying about one side. Now if they say 2 or more i'm doubtful.



theanonymouscuber said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you guys hate it when people say they can solve one side? At least they're somewhat cubers. Somewhat.
> ...



Great. That's a fantastic way to get more people in cubing, turning away anyone who's becoming interested.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 22, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> I read about someone earlier in the convo stating he hates cubing in public cuz he doesnt like the attention.
> 
> I cube in public, and i think any cuber should. Surely most questions and comments are "annoying" but thats the whole point of cubing in public, Some people actually ask REAL questions, and want to learn. I've met plenty. I think we should always try cubing in public simply to make cubing more popular, inducing an increase in general cubing knowledge (makes no sense i know) so that perhaps in 20 years, 50% of the world population actually would know about the WCA.  like, being at a competition, *but anywhere you go, people walking casually as they OH, friends BLDing at mcdonalds and people not giving a **** about it. parents OHing on the freeway as they drive their children to school. Rubik's cube shops on every street corner....* wouldnt that be the awesomenessest thing in the world?
> 
> no really, cube in public, it gets you girls.


well, that's heaven you are talking about!


----------



## aronpm (Aug 22, 2010)

I wouldn't go anywhere near the roads if parents were "OHing [...] as they drive"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 24, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> I read about someone earlier in the convo stating he hates cubing in public cuz he doesnt like the attention.
> 
> I cube in public, and i think any cuber should. Surely most questions and comments are "annoying" but thats the whole point of cubing in public, Some people actually ask REAL questions, and want to learn. I've met plenty. I think we should always try cubing in public simply to make cubing more popular, inducing an increase in general cubing knowledge (makes no sense i know) so that perhaps in 20 years, 50% of the world population actually would know about the WCA.  like, being at a competition, but anywhere you go, people walking casually as they OH, friends BLDing at mcdonalds and people not giving a **** about it. parents OHing on the freeway as they drive their children to school. Rubik's cube shops on every street corner.... wouldnt that be the awesomenessest thing in the world?
> 
> no really, cube in public, it gets you girls.



I think that would be a bad thing. Cubing is fine where it is. If more people cubed, then cubers wouldn't be special. Also, who wants a 1000 person US Nationals? 250 is too much as it is.


----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > Senkoy said:
> ...



Someone able to solve a side is not (usually) someone who is becoming interested in speedcubing.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 24, 2010)

12 seconds just seems so impossible
Can u teach me
U have to be a genius to solve that


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 24, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you guys hate it when people say they can solve one side? At least they're somewhat cubers. Somewhat.
> ...





> Great. That's a fantastic way to get more people in cubing, turning away anyone who's becoming interested.



LOL. If they're "interested" enough to solve one side and not interested enough to type 6 words into youtube, they don't want to get into cubing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2010)

so theres this kid in year 7 at school (going into 8) who claims to have a 7 second BLD solve with 0 second memo when he averages 1:30 on 3x3 notBLD. the annoying thing is that everyone including the teachers all believe it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 24, 2010)

At work solving in a corner of the staff room on break -
Waitress - How many times have you solved that since I've been sitting here?
Me - About once a min with mix and inspection. We've been here about 15 mins right?
Waitress - so about once every 5 mins?
Me - :fp

I don't think she did particular well during maths class. Or any class for that matter.


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 24, 2010)

i finally relized why evreyone says the world record is 30 seconds some youtuber thecomputernerd claims he holds the record at 30 seconds

also i was teaching some guy and he asked if he could memorize all the positions. i told him its called the gods algorithom and theres to meany. then he asked about one sequence of moves to repeat over and over. i sad it is called the devils algorithom and would take to long. the next day i here him talking to some guy aying "theres 2 ways to solve each position the gods way and satins way"and then kept braging on about how he combinde the.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2010)

palmcubes said:


> i finally relized why evreyone says the world record is 30 seconds some youtuber thecomputernerd claims he holds the record at 30 seconds
> 
> also i was teaching some guy and he asked if he could memorize all the positions. i told him its called the gods algorithom and theres to meany. then he asked about one sequence of moves to repeat over and over. i sad it is called the devils algorithom and would take to long. the next day i here him talking to some guy aying "theres 2 ways to solve each position the gods way and satins way"and then kept braging on about how he combinde the.



You were wrong in telling him that. That's wrong information you have.


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> palmcubes said:
> 
> 
> > i finally relized why evreyone says the world record is 30 seconds some youtuber thecomputernerd claims he holds the record at 30 seconds
> ...


how was it wrong i taght him begginrs method then he asked these questions


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > marthaurion said:
> ...



But it can be, cause i was one of those guys, now i own 30 puzzles. If someone tells you they can do one side, that means they have at least played with it and may not realize how easy it is to learn how to learn how to solve it all on youtube.

When i first searched youtube for a tutorial a few months ago i really didn't expect to actually turn up anything. Ended up being able to solve it within an hr. It's become my primary hobby in the last few months. So if someone tells you they can solve one side, tell them about youtube tutorials and they may become very interested in cubing from there.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2010)

palmcubes said:


> also i was teaching some guy and he asked if he could memorize all the positions. i told him its called the gods algorithom and theres to meany.



Nope.


----------



## theace (Aug 24, 2010)

i came across this dude who claimed he could solve the 3x3 sub 40. When i handed him the 2x2, he didn't know ****. He said he knows the advanced method, and nodded wildly when i asked if it was the friedrich. Though he was clueless when i used terms like f2l, oll and pll.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > I read about someone earlier in the convo stating he hates cubing in public cuz he doesnt like the attention.
> ...



No. The world should not revolve around a toy.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 24, 2010)

yockee said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking to someone who thought there was some sort of a cheat. They thought you did the same sequence of moves over and over. He was like, 'It's left up, right sideways, top over. And then you do it again.'
> ...



Lol, I actually tried that 'cheat', how dumb am I? :fp


----------



## Faz (Aug 24, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> so theres this kid in year 7 at school (going into 8) who claims to have a 7 second BLD solve with 0 second memo when he averages 1:30 on 3x3 notBLD. the annoying thing is that everyone including the teachers all believe it.



You mean yourself?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> so theres this kid in year 7 at school (going into 8) who claims to have a 7 second BLD solve with 0 second memo when he averages 1:30 on 3x3 notBLD. the annoying thing is that everyone including the teachers all believe it.



Ohnoes... I want attention... why does that kid's fake times get more noticed than mine :'( Don't you just hate it when people lie about their times? Then, even if they're telling the truth in the future, it's hard to trust them.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > so theres this kid in year 7 at school (going into 8) who claims to have a 7 second BLD solve with 0 second memo when he averages 1:30 on 3x3 notBLD. the annoying thing is that everyone including the teachers all believe it.
> ...



Aww, come on Feliks, be nice, we don't even know if its him or not.

Although, I sort of used to do the same thing with algebraic equations in maths..

Teacher used to ask me a question on Algebra, like the following...

Solve the following equation:

3(x-1)=8

Answer: 3(x-1)=8

3x-3=8
3x=8+3
3x=11

I used to take sneek-peeks out of the corner of my eye at my mates work, and I got all the credit for getting the answer right xD


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > so theres this kid in year 7 at school (going into 8) who claims to have a 7 second BLD solve with 0 second memo when he averages 1:30 on 3x3 notBLD. the annoying thing is that everyone including the teachers all believe it.
> ...



"The boy who cried wolf" all over again isn't it?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



So that's why NZ has so many sheep. Boys have turned into them 
Is that what you say in NZ, or were you joking around xD


----------



## Cube-tacular (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to break it
NERD
O my God you are sad!

that kind of thing, it's annoying


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> SixSidedCube said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I meant the BOY who cried wolf, lol, and I was just playing around


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 24, 2010)

palmcubes said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > palmcubes said:
> ...



That doesn't make you right.


----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...


Wait what? x doesn't equal 3 here?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> SixSidedCube said:
> 
> 
> > 3(x-1)=8
> ...



You srs?


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 24, 2010)

If x = 3 then 6 = 8. 

=3


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > so theres this kid in year 7 at school (going into 8) who claims to have a 7 second BLD solve with 0 second memo when he averages 1:30 on 3x3 notBLD. the annoying thing is that everyone including the teachers all believe it.
> ...



lolno.


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> palmcubes said:
> 
> 
> > also i was teaching some guy and he asked if he could memorize all the positions. i told him its called the gods algorithom and theres to meany.
> ...



how is that wrong


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2010)

palmcubes said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > palmcubes said:
> ...



gods alg is the optimal way of solving that state, there is / would be 43 odd quintillion gods algorithms. an a perm would be an example of a gods algorithm (as far as i know the normal alg is optimal)


----------



## LewisJ (Aug 24, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> palmcubes said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



You're confusing two types of algorithms. God's algorithm is a process which finds an optimal solution to any state of the cube. You are interpreting God's algorithm to be one specific optimal solution to some state of the cube, when really God's algorithm is what finds any or all of those specific optimal solutions. God's algorithm is a theoretical algorithm in the usual sense, not the sequence-of-moves sense.


----------



## dizzmylife2658 (Aug 24, 2010)

"Just look at me"- my friends solved a 3x3 cube with a scramble like: U' -.- " hahaha i'm better than u"
"I can do it with my feet"
"u're beast, not a human, da*m u "


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 24, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Dood, you didn't finish it. The answer is x = 11/3

Now allow me to show off.

Integrate 1/(1+sinx)dx

First you multiply by form 1 of (1-sinx)/(1-sinx) to get:
Integral (1-sinx)/cos^2(x) dx which is equal to
Integral 1/cos^2(x) dx - Integral sinx/cos^2(x) dx

The first part of that is equal to sec^2(x) and we know that the integral of that is tanx so now we have:

tanx - Integral sinx/cosx * 1/cosx dx

When you multiply that last part out and simplify we get tanxsecx dx and we know that the integral of that is simply secx so you get a final answer of:

tanx -secx + C


----------



## Cow8Duck (Aug 24, 2010)

"Are you just solving it find out how different ways there are to solve it?"


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 25, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> SixSidedCube said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Lol, I give up maths if I gotta do that stuff!!


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 25, 2010)

My favorite one, only from the band people: WITCH!!!


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 26, 2010)

I was suggested this by one of my friends...
I took some caps off of my cube...Then folded some money up, and stuffed it inside. Now, my cube holds $40  anyone else tried that?


----------



## Feryll (Aug 26, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> I was suggested this by one of my friends...
> I took some caps off of my cube...Then folded some money up, and stuffed it inside. Now, my cube holds $40  anyone else tried that?





Feryll said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


Of course the only thing on all young peoples minds is how to smuggle their contrabands


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 27, 2010)

Some people don't believe me so they say i peel of the stickers really fast and put it back.
I'm like: O.O

once i gave my cube to someone to scramble and he gave it back to me and i found out that he took some stickers off and switched them because i saw there where 2 blue centers.
I'm like: O.O


----------



## gon (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the "I'm going to scramble it so hard you can never solve it" saying. It makes me crack up every time.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 27, 2010)

gon said:


> I love the "I'm going to scramble it so hard you can never solve it" saying. It makes me crack up every time.


Everyone says that to me. It makes them go 0_0 everytime i solve it.


----------



## clover (Aug 28, 2010)

"OMG. i used to have one of those. I was just randomly turning it and solved 5 out of six sides! I couldn't get the last one."

:fp


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 28, 2010)

My friend's told me her little brother was solving it by himself, and the whole family was proud. And that he was slowly getting it, but wasn't finished, and it had been 3 weeks. He was 8 years old.

I went to visit them, from college, and her little brother was there. The sister told him to bring the cube to show me, and I looked. 4 out of 6 sides were solved...
I kept looking, and there were stickers that had been obviously moved... 2 opposite side edge colors, on the same cubie... 

I told him, in front of his dad, that he would never be able to solve it, and gave him the reason. I said, "I don't think you cheated, but someone in the past moved the stickers, and made it unsolvable."

I told them that the only solution was to redo the stickers, or buy a new one. The dad said I was jealous that his son was so close to getting it, by himself, at such a young age, and that I was trying to ruin it. The kid then started crying.

I seriously couldn't believe it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 28, 2010)

One of my favorites is:
"Can you solve that?"
*I solve it in 25 seconds*
"Wow. So you're a cubist!"
WTF???


----------



## theace (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't really solve it. There's a mathematical formula for it. I'm no good at math... So...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 4, 2010)

"Ooh! Ooh! Line up the colors!"

and

"This kid's a frikkin' genious!"


----------



## Edward (Sep 4, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> *"Ooh! Ooh! Line up the colors!"*
> 
> and
> 
> "This kid's a frikkin' genious!"



Technically, that's pretty much what you do.

Genius*


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > *"Ooh! Ooh! Line up the colors!"*
> ...



I think it's pretty obvious that's what you do, that's why it's funny.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 4, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> My friend's told me her little brother was solving it by himself, and the whole family was proud. And that he was slowly getting it, but wasn't finished, and it had been 3 weeks. He was 8 years old.
> 
> I went to visit them, from college, and her little brother was there. The sister told him to bring the cube to show me, and I looked. 4 out of 6 sides were solved...
> I kept looking, and there were stickers that had been obviously moved... 2 opposite side edge colors, on the same cubie...
> ...



thats the best one ive read so far, i could picture that whole scene XD.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 5, 2010)

Me: Mix my cube up for me
person: ok 

5mins later
Me: you done yet?
Person: Im trying to get it so the same colors aren't next to each other 
Me: *laughs* your dumb, there are six colors and nine squares on each side 
Person: still dosent understand and keeps trying to do it 

haha


----------



## jiggy (Sep 5, 2010)

Joemamma556 said:


> Person: Im trying to get it so the same colors aren't next to each other
> Me: *laughs* your dumb, there are six colors and nine squares on each side



Well, yeah, but it's still possible:
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=M2_E2_S2_M_E


EDIT: What I imagine you meant to say was "so that the same colours are not on the same side" which, yes, is impossible.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 5, 2010)

it is possible but not for someone who doesn't know what the hell they are doing


----------



## Tdude (Sep 5, 2010)

OH!!!!!!! There's a V on the Cube he orientates them with the V


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

-person scrambles-
-cuber solves-
Person: OMG WTF YUR LIEK SOOO SMARTZ


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> my friends hav a really bad sense of humor, so they pretend to mix it up and then they make sure that it is only one turn away to solve it. then they say "look i can solve it!!!!!" then they turn the cube. *"I'M FASTER THAN YOU!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!"*



Feliks is still faster, even if they need one move to solve, and Feliks as a normal solve :tu


----------



## Lorken (Sep 5, 2010)

Joemamma556 said:


> Me: Mix my cube up for me
> person: ok
> 
> 5mins later
> ...



Hehe: happened to me yesterday, he refused to give me my cube back he kept trying to get only one of each colour on each side  and I repeatedly to


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 5, 2010)

They usually say what the hella re u but i just tell them i looked it up on the internet lol


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 6, 2010)

*I'm older than Weston!!?*


----------



## pwnage51 (Sep 6, 2010)

i hate when someone asks "is there a trick to solve that?" or "whats the secret to solve that?"


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 6, 2010)

damnti it was imposible to find this page, tooj me half an hour, anyway.

http://www.disinfo.com/2010/08/every-possible-rubiks-cube-solution-found-with-20-moves-or-less/

damn people,

my reply.
please add if you see any more mistakes.


omfg two mistakes int the first two sentences, 

first off the "Rubik's Cube" is 30 years old, 

second, Erno Rubrik's last name is actually Rubik, not Rubrik.

third, "speed-cubers" do not only use one algorithm, we use many. more like 75 - 100 or more.

and fourth, "correctly align the 26 colored cubes" if your pointing to the "cubies" there is only about 21 "cubies" on the cube each with two or
three stickers, excluding the center pieces that only hold one sticker.

god you guys can't do basic ****in' math man, why'd you let this guy do this report?

get your facts strait man


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 6, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> Some people don't believe me so they say i peel of the stickers really fast and put it back.
> I'm like: O.O
> 
> once i gave my cube to someone to scramble and he gave it back to me and i found out that he took some stickers off and switched them because i saw there where 2 blue centers.
> I'm like: O.O



i would slap him for flocking with mah cubesmith stickers(presuming they were cubesmith)


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

Lol I was solving a cube infront of my friends (got a crappy 26 second solve tho) and they were like "what do you even do, how do you know what you are doing" etc. 
So then I do a really slow turning solve and explain to them the overview (still using the Fridrich method) and when I got to PLL (a G perm, remember I was turning really slow) one of my friends said "haha you messed up" as I did the G perm slowly. A few seconds later, the cube is solved, and that friend is like 0.0


----------



## ariasamie (Sep 6, 2010)

Joker said:


> Lol I was solving a cube infront of my friends (got a crappy 26 second solve tho) and they were like "what do you even do, how do you know what you are doing" etc.
> So then I do a really slow turning solve and explain to them the overview (still using the Fridrich method) and when I got to PLL (a G perm, remember I was turning really slow) one of my friends said *"haha you messed up"* as I did the G perm slowly. A few seconds later, the cube is solved, and that friend is like 0.0


that's what we always get while doing a PLL!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 6, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I was solving a cube infront of my friends (got a crappy 26 second solve tho) and they were like "what do you even do, how do you know what you are doing" etc.
> ...



So true!

It's always something like, "Aw man, you were so close!"
And then a second later it's solved.


----------



## Lorken (Sep 6, 2010)

What is sad is that on google, typing in how to solve a *rubix* cube doesn't even come up with the "did you mean..." thing.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 7, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> and fourth, "correctly align the 26 colored cubes" if your pointing to the "cubies" there is only about 21 "cubies" on the cube each with two or
> three stickers, excluding the center pieces that only hold one sticker.
> 
> get your facts strait man



Lol go back to math class  8 on top, 8 on bottom, 4 in the middle. That's 20, unless you count the 6 centers (which they probably did) and you end up with 26


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > and fourth, "correctly align the 26 colored cubes" if your pointing to the "cubies" there is only about 21 "cubies" on the cube each with two or
> ...



Lol kinda off topic but not really: 
Center pieces don't count as cubies. Atleast, not to most people.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 7, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> damnti it was imposible to find this page, tooj me half an hour, anyway.
> [...]
> omfg two mistakes int the first two sentences,



yes, you did make two mistakes, but it was in the first sentence.



buelercuber said:


> first off the "Rubik's Cube" is 30 years old,


The rubik's cube was invented in 1976... It wasn't brought to N. America until 1980 



buelercuber said:


> and fourth, "correctly align the 26 colored cubes" if your pointing to the "cubies" there is only about 21 "cubies" on the cube each with two or
> three stickers, excluding the center pieces that only hold one sticker.



I don't get what you're trying to say here.



buelercuber said:


> get your facts strait man


I agree. You really should.


----------



## theace (Sep 7, 2010)

I solve it for a group of people who are like: OMGWTF. This one guy from the group, pretending to be a smartass, remains calm and goes: I know how you guys do it. You have some logarithms don't you? I know!

I'm like: :fp


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 7, 2010)

"OMG, thats so cool lemme see" and they mix it up and try solving it and when you ask for it back they say "Hold on" and then they dont give it back for an hour.


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Sep 7, 2010)

non-cuber"Hey, lemme see that....I can solve 1 side!!"
my thoughts" That isn't the same a solving the whole thing, therefor you can't swee because you can't solve it!"


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 7, 2010)

theace said:


> I solve it for a group of people who are like: OMGWTF. This one guy from the group, pretending to be a smartass, remains calm and goes: I know how you guys do it. You have some logarithms don't you? I know!
> 
> I'm like: :fp



Somebody came up to me and was telling me how all you have to do is put vaseline an a cube spin 2 sides 7 times, and it would be solved. So he tried it out on my cube and guess what? 
1.It didn't work. 
2. It popped.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 7, 2010)

When people ask me, "whats the secret?" or, "how do you do that?"
I usually just say, "I dunno" because they most likely don't understand ZZ.
Its a difficult question when people honestly ask that.
*sigh*


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 7, 2010)

This one time I showed my friend a solve then he snatched up my cube, mixed it up and showed me how he can solve the white side.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

I make an oath never to bring my Haiyan's Cube to school again. The tabs/caps on the edges popped out >: (.
Oh, and I also make an oath to to always bring storeboughts. Every cube I bring pops.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I make an oath never to bring my Haiyan's Cube to school again. The tabs/caps on the edges popped out >: (.
> Oh, and I also make an oath to to always bring storeboughts. Every cube I bring pops.



Same here. I cube with my A5, but I keep my Rubik's brand store-bought in my backpack, so that when people ask to see it or try it, I give them the storebought, so that they don't pop it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

^1337 post above^


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 7, 2010)

I start school wednesday and I'm not going to cube for the first few weeks of school but when I do I'll probably just bring my store-bought and my other speed cube(I've got a modded A-V and I plan on getting a Guhong or maybe the LingYun, not sure yet) and when people ask to see my cube I'll hand them my terrible storebought that's got a cracked core and the yellow side pops all the time. When they break it I'm just gonna look at them and laugh.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I start school wednesday and I'm not going to cube for the first few weeks of school but when I do I'll probably just bring my store-bought and my other speed cube(I've got a modded A-V and I plan on getting a Guhong or maybe the LingYun, not sure yet) and when people ask to see my cube I'll hand them my terrible storebought that's got a cracked core and the yellow side pops all the time. When they break it I'm just gonna look at them and laugh.



Won't YOU have to clean it up?


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll put it back together but I'd make them pick up the pieces. I really just want to see the faces that people make when it happens.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 7, 2010)

Me: I love this cube! Its so.... PERFECT!

Joshua (my mate): I solved the yellow, blue, purple and black sides once, but the other 4 confused me!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 7, 2010)

I kid in my class claimed to solve the rubik cube. Which i bevble is ture but says in 20 second avg which is not ture (it lieing to say hes better than me


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 7, 2010)

Non cuber- How do you Solve it?

Me-I haven't Been doing this that long but Im pretty sure you have to match up each color on each side?

Non cuber- Confused?

someone also said this to me

Non-cuber- Solve it with out using the Algorithm(one algorithm) He felt so proud of himself cause he figured me out T_T

Me- Pick one(then I just started saying a bunch perms(T,Y,H etc)


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 12, 2010)

Few days ago.



> Me: I ordered a megaminx.
> My mom: A megawhat?
> Me: A puzzle with 12 sides.



Couple of days later.
Mom walks by as I'm exploring the megaminx in Ultimate Magic Cube as I can't wait till I get the real one.



> My mom: What is the point in buying hard puzzles if you're learning how to solve them using that program? You're cheating again! ('again': referring to the algorithms I learnt to solve a 3x3x3, which she also sees as cheating)



Common ones:



> I'd smack that thing against the wall AARGHH!!





> Man, doesn't that thing get on your nerves sometimes?





> You always do the same moves and it is solved.



When I was learning algorithms: 



> Those formulas on that paper tell you how to solve the cube. You are a cheater.



Real life troll:



> Person: Can you solve that?
> Me: Yes..
> Person: I don't believe you.
> Me: I'll solve it.
> ...



A mentally retarded person (no, not joking, it's a family member who lives in an institution where they look after her cause she obviously can't but she comes over for a day every once in a while) was staying for a day. I saw a great chance to get my cubes scrambled while solving, so that I could solve without stopping.



> Me: Hey, I give you 50 euros if you can mix this thing up so badly that I can no longer line up all the colours. (just trying to get her to scramble the cube )
> MRP: You are joking.
> Me: No, really! If I can't restore the cube to this *points to a solved cube* state, you get 50 euros.
> MRP: I do not believe you.
> Me: Hold on.



I get my wallet and show 50 euros.



> Me: This is what you'll earn.
> MRP: I hate those toys. I can't do that, it is too hard.



*sigh*


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmmmm, where to start...

Non-cuber: "Hey can I see that?" (I usually don't let people see my cubes [I'm afraid they might do something stupid...it's happened before.])
Me: "No."
Non-cuber: "Why?"
Me: "Because you don't have it."

"My brother (sister/cousin/nephew/mom/dad, etc.) used to have one of those." *Then the person says something about switching stickers....*

"Can you solve it?"

"No, you didn't solve it, you did the moves that you used to mix it up and did them backwards."
*I give them the cube to mix it up*
"No, you just looked at the moves _I_ did to mix it up and did _those_ moves backwards."

Some kid at my school (we're not friends lol ) said this:
"My cousin can switch 2 pieces so fast that you can't see him switch them. After doing it for awhile, the cube is solved! He's really good..." My response? "Yeah...sure."

Probably the craziest one I have gotten:
"No that's a cube where it solves itself, you cheater."


----------



## da25centz (Sep 12, 2010)

"I cant solve that! I dont know the formula"

me:"R U R' U R U2 R'"
him"dont tell me the algorithms, show me them' im a visual learner"
i do sune
him"what?"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

Friday, I brought my V5 to school. I got lots of LOL, but this was the best of all:

"Wow a 5x5? Where'd you get that, the learning express?"

If you don't know what the learning express is, you might not find it as funny.


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

What's the learning express?


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 12, 2010)

Eleredo said:


> Real life troll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were you trying to hustle a mentally challenged person?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

theace said:


> What's the learning express?



It's this store with toys for little kids.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Eleredo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I was. Yes, I was. Into scrambling my cube. 

It's important to know that that mentally challenged person sits around on her ass the whole day and won't do anything if there is nothing in return. Seeing as noone can turn a cube into something that I'm unable to solve just by scrambling, I can't lose my 50 euros, while my cube is still being scrambled and I am able to reap the benefits + that person has something to do = win win situation.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 13, 2010)

Many cubers are full of themselves..


----------



## theace (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it possible to 'accidently' solve the entire cube?

I got invited to a rubik's cube workshop today as a guest of honour kinda thing, and the guy who was conducting it was shocked after seeing sub 35. He was about sub 50. I had a talk with him and all and he claims that he solved it by fluke when he was in 9th grade by turning it randomly. Is that even possible?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 13, 2010)

theace said:


> Is it possible to 'accidently' solve the entire cube?
> 
> I got invited to a rubik's cube workshop today as a guest of honour kinda thing, and the guy who was conducting it was shocked after seeing sub 35. He was about sub 50. I had a talk with him and all and he claims that he solved it by fluke when he was in 9th grade by turning it randomly. Is that even possible?



It's possible. But the odds of it happening are the same of me getting hit in the face by a shark that a whale flipped out of the ocean with it's tail. And then a rich guy giving me a million dollars right after. 

It's also easier to win the lottery.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It's possible. But the odds of it happening are the same of me getting hit in the face by a shark that a whale flipped out of the ocean with it's tail. And then a rich guy giving me a million dollars right after.
> 
> It's also easier to win the lottery.



Really it depends on how scrambled his cube is. Who's to say he didn't turn it just 4 or 5 times and "got lucky" after awhile and fixed it? Most of us would be able to see a 4 or 5 move solution, whereas most people who've never solved a cube would be struggling for that easy of a scramble.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 13, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> third, "speed-cubers" do not only use one algorithm, we use many. more like 75 - 100 or more.



Actually "algorithm" basically means "method". The standard use of the word within the cubing community is imho a bit silly.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd say algorithm is closer to equation, not really method.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 13, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > My friend's told me her little brother was solving it by himself, and the whole family was proud. And that he was slowly getting it, but wasn't finished, and it had been 3 weeks. He was 8 years old.
> ...



omg... I would have tried to reason with the dad, explaining him using the cube why it could not be solved and tell the kid that you are very amazed that he came this far, and that once the cube is properly fixed he will be able to finish it on his own for sure (hey! that's whats been holding you back! now you can surely finish it dont give up!")


----------



## Erzz (Sep 13, 2010)

"I solved it once, without any of your logorithms"


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 13, 2010)

Chrish said:


> Many cubers are full of themselves..



After reading some of the admonishments that cubers have given to non-cubers who simply don't know better, I sorta agree with this statement. Why do these "stupid" questions cause that much grief? It's not like you're going to be seeing half of these people later anyway.

Mind you, I've encountered outright hostility from a few people. One instance, I was working as an extra on a film set and was sharing a table with this one guy. He spilled his coffee next to me, which got me a little distressed, so when I told him that there was a roll of paper towel on the shelf next to him, he picked it up and threw it at me, knocking a few cubes off the table (I'm not talking quilted Bounty, I'm talking about those heavy weight paper towel rolls that you find next to bathrooms). His excuse? The incessant clicking was making him mad.


----------



## whauk (Sep 13, 2010)

today a woman in train said (pointing onto my stackmattimer): this device gives you the solution right?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 13, 2010)

Today:

*I solve the cube*

Some girl:"Oh, so while you turn it you take off the stickers really fast?"


----------



## Lorken (Sep 13, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Today:
> 
> *I solve the cube*
> 
> Some girl:"Oh, so while you turn it you take off the stickers really fast?"



Wish I could do that, would be so cool, especially if it was like sub 20.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 13, 2010)

whauk said:


> today a woman in train said (pointing onto my stackmattimer): this device gives you the solution right?



Lol, that's what people say to me if I use Mobile Cube Scrambler on my mobile phone. :fp



Lorken said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Today:
> ...



Yeah, it would definitely be cool and all.. for two or three times, and then the stickers won't stick anymore.


----------



## emg (Sep 14, 2010)

My favorite:

Damn he must make his girlfriend happy


----------



## will6680 (Sep 14, 2010)

"I can only get like one face!"

... by layer sherlock.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 14, 2010)

"He memorized the cheat sheet" (As in all the algorithms I guess).


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 14, 2010)

Shouldn't the genuine rubiks cube be the best. or
I can solve the rubiks stick(twist/snake)


----------



## EVH (Sep 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'd say algorithm is closer to equation, not really method.



We use the term algorithms but mathematically speaking it is actually: an algorithm is an effective method for solving a problem expressed as a finite sequence of steps.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 15, 2010)

I was solving before swim practice started and I got a personal best 23.57 non-lucky and flipped out. I average like 38 so then everyone was watching me and I got a bunch of dookie times and they were all saying I sucked cause I didn't do another sub-30

One guy there though after seeing some fingertricks commented on how impressive my turning was (he meant turn speed and mine sucks) and then said I must be a big hit with the ladies


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 16, 2010)

Me: My next cube is a 7x7x7
Mom: Don't you have enough cubes already?

She thinks all the cubes are the same, and that yXyXy indicates its size. :fp


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

It does to a certain extent doesn't it? I mean, a 5x5x5 will be bigger than a 2x2x2, unless it's a tiny 5x5x5 or an insanely large 2x2x2...


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 16, 2010)

Well yeah, in a way it indicates its size, i made a slip there, but for cubers it also kind of indicates its difficulty level which some non-cubers do not seem to understand.  I meant that she thinks that all cubes can be solved with exactly the same solution, so a 7x7x7 is as easy as a 2x2x2 in her eyes.


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

Hehe. Yeah.


----------



## MagicYio (Sep 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to 'accidently' solve the entire cube?
> ...



I came very close to that last week. I was scrambling it at school for 1,5 minute or so. When I looked at it (I don't look when I scramble), all I had to do was U D2.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2010)

At school yesterday:

Non Cuber: OMFG ARE U TYPING JARSCRIPT!??!?!?!
Me: No. (I was actually typing actionscript in flash )
Friend: hahahahahaha
NC: Oh. You can solve the eeribcs thing in like half a second <moves hands quickly>
Friend: hahahahahaha
Me: hahahahahaha
NC: But you can!
Me: <whispering to friend> This is going on speedsolving


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Chrish said:
> 
> 
> > Many cubers are full of themselves..
> ...







ben1996123 said:


> At school yesterday:
> 
> Non Cuber: OMFG ARE U TYPING JARSCRIPT!??!?!?!
> Me: No. (I was actually typing actionscript in flash )
> ...



I seem to agree more and more with Toquinha's and Chrish's statements.


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

MagicYio said:


> I came very close to that last week. I was scrambling it at school for 1,5 minute or so. When I looked at it (I don't look when I scramble), all I had to do was U D2.



It's annoying when that happens to me on a 2x2. When scrambling it randomly, i end up with a solved cube every now and then. But it's fun on the 3x3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't mind that some people don't understand. We were all non-cubers once. But when they lie, that's the worst. Yesterday, I was solving my cube at a drug store and the cashier said, 

"Can you solve those things"

Me,"yeah"

"One of my friends solved a 5x5 in 25 seconds"

See what I mean?


----------



## nccube (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe that friend was Feliks Zemdegs...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 16, 2010)

nccube said:


> Maybe that friend was Feliks Zemdegs...



Even feliks isn't that fast.


----------



## Kynit (Sep 16, 2010)

Every time I do OLL I hear someone say "Look! He got one side!"


----------



## theace (Sep 18, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Every time I do OLL I hear someone say "Look! He got one side!"



I get a lot as well!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 19, 2010)

At summer camp someone dragged me to the Tradin Post, he let the cashier scramble it, let me solve it and was "Well? Free food?"
I was like "Wtf, I'm a tool to get free food!"


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> At summer camp someone dragged me to the Tradin Post, he let the cashier scramble it, let me solve it and was "Well? Free food?"
> I was like "Wtf, I'm a tool to get free food!"


 What??? Why don't I ever get free food. Haha.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just after an 18:29 gigaminx solve:

NC: have you figured out how to match all of the stickers back together?
Me: if you mean solving, of course.

:fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 19, 2010)

rickcube said:


> What??? Why don't I ever get free food. Haha.


 
Oh yeah, forgot to say.
I didn't.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

I was solving my 3x3 the other day when some random guy came up
RG: Wow! you got all the stickers back together
ME: so?
RG: Can i jumble it?
ME: If you have to
5 minutes later
ME: can i have my cube back now
RG: ok i'll time you
I start solving the cube (with no inspection) but it pops. I put the peice back in but on the last layer i realise its rigged
RG: thats cheating! YOU CAN'T SOLVE IT!

:fp


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> I was solving my 3x3 the other day when some random guy came up
> RG: Wow! you got all the stickers back together
> ME: so?
> RG: Can i jumble it?
> ...



This sounds like the kind of thing Dilly would do...


----------



## Olji (Sep 25, 2010)

The other day, a friend of mine was trying to solve one of my cubes at school, then he asked another cuber for help, and after some time he asked: "You need to think about the colors too?", and the other cuber just said to me: "best one ever"


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

Nope it wasn't Dilly like i said it was some random guy


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Nope it wasn't Dilly like i said it was some random guy


 
Okay, I know.

How about these:

"Can I stuff up your Rubik's Cube?" Then, if you let him, and you solve it, he says "Ohhh, so slow", even though he can't do it at all. :fp

When you make a mistake, someone has to say, "he was to busy thinking about Rubik's Cubes." :fp


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got another one

RG: can i scramble your anarubiks cube?
ME: If you have to
RG: some proffesional solvers put oil in they're anarubiks cubes
ME: i use silicone
RG: BUT THAT'S CHEATING!

:fp


----------



## Edward (Sep 25, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Okay, I know.
> 
> How about these:
> 
> ...


 
That's partly your fault. You don't have to be known for the cube. People don't say this unless you have your cube out and about ALOT.


----------



## kvaele (Sep 27, 2010)

My friends say some of the dumbest things.
"Once I got really close, all that was switched were the blue and white centers"
"How do you know where the pieces go?!"
"Where is the 'on' button?"


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

kvaele said:


> My friends say some of the dumbest things.
> "Once I got really close, all that was switched were the blue and white centers"
> "How do you know where the pieces go?!"
> "Where is the 'on' button?"


 They don't know that centers are fixed
Legit question IMO
>Lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 27, 2010)

"His best friend is a Rubik's Cube"

"Your best friend is a PS3. Is your Myspace picture a snapshot from Modern Warefare?" (My response)


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> "His best friend is a Rubik's Cube"
> 
> "Your best friend is a PS3. Is your Myspace picture a snapshot from Modern Warefare?" (My response)


 
Myspace? wth is that?


----------



## theace (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn! I guess you're gonna marry that thing aren't you? 

You might even sleep with it!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 27, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Myspace? wth is that?


 
Facebook+Full On Stalker Mode.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> They don't know that centers are fixed
> *Legit question IMO*
> >Lol


I also find that legit.
It wasn't till someone explained that to me, before I started cubing, that something sparked in my brain, and I understood it so much better. After they explained that to me, I was able to do F2L by myself. Granted, it took about 2 hours...


----------



## mbart9 (Sep 27, 2010)

I've met people who don't even know what one is. Also, people sometimes look at my 4x4 while im solving it and talk about how massive it is. Thats right about where i point out that there are 11x11s out on the market too. Then they shut up. XD


----------



## kvaele (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm kinda sick of hearing "Do you just turn it randomly until its solved?" So today when I heard it, I decided to have some fun.
Me: Yeah
Person: NO WAY HOW DO YOU DO IT THAT FAST THEN?!?!
Me: :fp I turn it 10 times a second, so i do it really fast.
Person: So, does the world record guy turn it like 250 times a second?
Me: Umm sure.
Person: NO WAY I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT THERE WAS A METHOD. When I go home I'm gonna learn how to turn it a hundred times a second so I can beat you.
Me: *Epic :fp*
In conclusion, always say no.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate it when I'm solving a 2x2, and EVERYONE asks if its harder then the regular one. Then they try to scramble it and say, "It is harder cuz it doesn't turn in as many ways!"

Then they see a 4x4: "IS THAT A 20 by 20 by 20 by 20?!?!?!"


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Some random person who was on tinychat with me, blake4512 and dfgged:
> 
> Me: <solving 7x7>
> Random person: OMG IS THAT A 49 SIDE RUBRICS
> ...


 
LMAO AT THE REFRESH PART
I hate it when people lie similar to this 
"O my frend haz liek a 20x20 lolz"
-Yu Nakajima solves 7x7 in around 4 min in a vid, heres a non cuber comment-
"dats eezy i can solve it in 2:39"
-someone solves a cube-
"thats easy all u did was remember how u mixed it and did it backwards or reversed the vid and speeded it up cheater lolz fail no life"
>_>


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 28, 2010)

Me: solving 3x3 in front of computer using cubetimer.com
random person: Why do you need that website? Is it giving you the answers and telling you how to solve it?
Me: It's a timer.
Random person: Oh ok (with suspicion)
Me: If I told you what turns to do and when, and gave you a pretty video with pictures and graphs you still couldn't solve it!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 28, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Me: solving 3x3 in front of computer using cubetimer.com
> random person: Why do you need that website? Is it giving you the answers and telling you how to solve it?
> Me: It's a timer.
> Random person: Oh ok (with suspicion)
> Me: If I told you what turns to do and when, and gave you a pretty video with pictures and graphs you still couldn't solve it!


 
cubetimer looks horrible and cheesy to non-cubers. Stop using cubetimer.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> cubetimer looks horrible and cheesy to non-cubers. Stop using cubetimer.


 
QQtimer or CCT. My favorites, and are both professional looking.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been used to the normal repetitive comments from non cubers like, "I just peel the stickers off" or "I solved it once a long time ago but I don't remember how" or "I got 5 sides one time but couldn't figure out the last side" but since moving to a new town I've been getting a new comment that I find humorous. "Wow, you must meditate a lot!" (I live in Fairfied, Iowa where most of the population is involved in the transcendental meditation movement because the Maharishi University of Management is located in town.)


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

some people are really dumb...
RG: i bet you i can solve that (points at my megaminx)
ME: sure...
RG: give me a go (he turns away and turns the cube one move then he turns it back)
RG: see i just solved the worlds hardest rubic cubic

I hate it when people do that
Rubic cubic?:fp


----------



## theace (Sep 28, 2010)

There was this workshop at the commerce college next to mine where they were teaching people how to "Rube the Cube" :fp


----------



## kvaele (Sep 29, 2010)

I know I have posted alot on this blog recently, bu I just gotta share this stuff.
Me: *takes out pocket 2x2*
Girl in my grade: OMG MINI ONE ITS SO CUTE!!! Can I see it?
Me: Umm ya sure
her: wow its so tiny and cute. I feel compelled to stick it up my...
Me: I want it back now.
Her: Yeah.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

...you should have let her but said you wanted to be the one help her get it in there!


----------



## Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> ...you should have let her but said you wanted to be the one help her get it in there!


 
But a nostril is only so big D:


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 29, 2010)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

What people usually say when they see my 2x2
"I bet i can solve that one"
They never can


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol Edward!


----------



## rishidoshi (Oct 4, 2010)

I was teaching the beginners method to my bro. After a couple of solves, (and some brain damage):
Bro: What is the worst scramble possible.
Me: Nothing like that. For the beginners method all scrambles r pretty similar unless ur lucky and get to skip some steps.
Bro: No ur wrong. Worst scramble is when all 9 stickers on a face are of different colors !!!
....Some words (and numbers) exchanged after that


----------



## theace (Oct 4, 2010)

I was cubing on the train yesterday and the guy opposite me was quite stunned. The old timer sitting beside him was like: There's nothing to be so shocked about. It's easy really. You just need to spin it really fast. If you turn it fast enough, it'll solve itself.


----------



## (X) (Oct 4, 2010)

theace said:


> I was cubing on the train yesterday and the guy opposite me was quite stunned. The old timer sitting beside him was like: There's nothing to be so shocked about. It's easy really. You just need to spin it really fast. If you turn it fast enough, it'll solve itself.


 
That's when you do a slow solve.


----------



## ishumprod (Oct 4, 2010)

theace said:


> I was cubing on the train yesterday and the guy opposite me was quite stunned. The old timer sitting beside him was like: There's nothing to be so shocked about. It's easy really. You just need to spin it really fast. If you turn it fast enough, it'll solve itself.


 
<3
I love this kind of non-cubers XD


----------



## theace (Oct 4, 2010)

(X) said:


> That's when you do a slow solve.


 
I'll keep that in mind next time haha!


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

I died at this one. I was helping the elementary school band after school today and I just today got down my one-handing so that I get it every time and I was practicing. Some freshman who was helping out thought I was cheating so I did a OH solve and then a 2H solve and showed him the steps were nearly identical. (I'm cycling SUNE and then an edge and corner permutation alg for OH last layer instead of 2LOLL and PLL) Then he wants to see me solve it quickly 2H so I did about an average solve nothing too impressive and the kid says, "I KNOW WHAT YOU DO!!! You *slowed down time* and it actually took you ten years and then once you figured it out you sped time back up again so that it looked fast." I start laughing so loud the conductor yells at me. I do another solve and he asks me how many slow years that solve took me. I said about 35 seconds lol

No I didn't just make that up.


----------



## theace (Oct 5, 2010)

zomg


----------



## Lorken (Oct 6, 2010)

My friend's little brother saw me doing 3x3x3 and he started talking about "Some asian guy" he knows that can do a 5x5x5 in like 20 sec. hehe


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 6, 2010)

Me is cubing, and listening to music through headphones.

Aunt: "Owh, do you have to wair those when you do this thing? Do they sorta give you instructions to solving it?" (In that British Accent)

:fp


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 6, 2010)

when i megaminx-ing a tiled MF8 minx

"i want to know how to peel up the stickers so i could cheat"

Cubic? wat's that?

"Stop playing that *cubic*, you're disturbing me"

one side into Two sides?

"i've got one side, i'll do the second one, but how do you do that?"

and yeah "china win for toys"


----------



## avgdi (Oct 6, 2010)

A couple of days ago someone told me that they saw a TV show where people could solve it 15 seconds blindfolded. I asked him if that included memorization or not, it did.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 6, 2010)

I was solving on the city bus today. It was pretty fun, because during the time I was riding, 17 preschoolers and 5 5th graders got on and off the bus. The whole time they were staring at the cube. Some of my favourite comments I got:

"How many have you gone through?"

"What's your fastest time?"
"Erm, probably near 14 seconds."
"14 seconds, why aren't you 4 seconds! Get faster."


----------



## Lorken (Oct 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I was solving on the city bus today. It was pretty fun, because during the time I was riding, 17 preschoolers and 5 5th graders got on and off the bus. The whole time they were staring at the cube. Some of my favourite comments I got:
> 
> "How many have you gone through?"
> 
> ...


 
Well you should. Hehe. If you'd said ok, done it at the same speed again and told them it was 4 sec, they would have believed you.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh. Another.

"Here, I'll time you. Go!"
*Seconds later*
"Ach! You're turning too fast! I can't keep up!"


----------



## Antcuber (Oct 6, 2010)

"OMG U SHOULD LIEK SOLVE IN ON YOUTUBE OR SOMETHING, I THINK YOU ALMOST GOT THE WORLD RECORD!" im only sub 40...


----------



## Antcuber (Oct 6, 2010)

as im cubing a non cuber comes up and says oh i bet you cant solve that.lemme mix it. so he mixes it (it was already scrabled lol) and then he gives it to me and i solve it. then he says the only reason u can solve it is cuz u spend all ur life doing it. 













lol


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 9, 2010)

Just watch this


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Random conversation with a non-cuber
Me: Just solved 3x3
NC: You solved it!
Me: Yeah...
NC: Your slow i can solve it in 2 seconds 
Me: Sure...
NC: I can (he takes my cube and turns it 1 move and then turns it back in it takes him about 10 seconds to work out how to solve it)
NC: See! I broke the world record!


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 9, 2010)

rishidoshi said:


> I was teaching the beginners method to my bro. After a couple of solves, (and some brain damage):
> Bro: What is the worst scramble possible.
> Me: Nothing like that. For the beginners method all scrambles r pretty similar unless ur lucky and get to skip some steps.
> Bro: No ur wrong. Worst scramble is when all 9 stickers on a face are of different colors !!!
> ....Some words (and numbers) exchanged after that


In all honesty. wouldn't a cube that has 6 sides and 9 different stickers be the hardest one to solve...



Antcuber said:


> "OMG U SHOULD LIEK SOLVE IN ON YOUTUBE OR SOMETHING, I THINK YOU ALMOST GOT THE WORLD RECORD!" im only sub 40...


 
I get this all the time... But, usually my mom tell them i can solve in sub 30 so I am forced to do CFOP solve (Roux <3)


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

I ride public transit everywhere, and usually after I solve people either ask me if I have ever "fixed it" before or break into side conversation about how Will Smith holds the world record because he can solve it REALLY fast!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.google.com/trends?q=rubik%27s+cube%2C+rubix+cube&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 14, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> "Owh, do you have to wair those when you do this thing? Do they sorta give you instructions to solving it?" (In that British Accent)
> 
> :fp



Non Brits say the darndest things.
The United Kingdom (Britain) comprises England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland.
What 'British Accent' are you talking about?
Probably <5% of British people talk in a similar way to the Queen (which is what I expected you're talking about) and there are Scottish people who live in England who I can't understand even though they've lost most of their accent.

To me 'In that British Accent' sounded like 'I can solve 5 sides but can't get the 6th'.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 14, 2010)

Just found this but I think It is more of a fail than a win.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 14, 2010)

Why is it a fail?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 14, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Why is it a fail?


 
Rubi*x*.


----------



## Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Rubi*x*.


 
Well they can't really fit Rubik's on there D:


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Well they can't really fit Rubik's on there D:


 
There is usually a 7 letter allowance


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 14, 2010)

In Massachusetts it's 6.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 14, 2010)

rickcube said:


> http://www.google.com/trends?q=rubik%27s+cube%2C+rubix+cube&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1


 
Statistics can be sad


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Well they can't really fit Rubik's on there D:


 
Why not? In every state, I believe the maximum is at least 6 characters, and "Rubiks" is 6 characters, especially since I don't think an apostrophe is allowed. So, yes, he should be able to fit it in there. And in Florida, the maximum is 8, because my License Plate is 8 characters long.


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 15, 2010)

Today, i was holding my v5 and this guy came up to me and was like "is that one harder than the smaller one?" and i was like kinda but not really, and then he goes on and says "what about for a normal human being?" i didnt know if he was saying like hey your a genius! or hey your a nerd! which cant be completely true cause im a big time football player.


----------



## Edward (Oct 15, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Why not? In every state, I believe the maximum is at least 6 characters, and "Rubiks" is 6 characters, especially since I don't think an apostrophe is allowed. So, yes, he should be able to fit it in there. And in Florida, the maximum is 8, because my License Plate is 8 characters long.


 
Ah mmkay, thanks for the heads up.

Florida? Hai.


----------



## theace (Oct 15, 2010)

I had conducted a workshop once. I had taken along all my puzzles. The guy who introduced me was like: He can solve anything you give him! The Rubik's cube, the 4x4 cube, the 2x2 cube, this weird shape shifting cube and even this 360 degree spherical cube.

Like, wtf?!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ah mmkay, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Florida? Hai.


 
Another Floridian? Hi!

Where are you from? I just found out Chris is also from Florida, which is really cool. I want to say he's in Gainesville, but I don't know where I got that from. I'm currently at USF, in Tampa, by the way.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

BIGCUBE77 said:


> Today, i was holding my v5 and this guy came up to me and was like "is that one harder than the smaller one?" and i was like kinda but not really, and then he goes on and says "what about for a normal human being?" i didnt know if he was saying like hey your a genius! or hey your a nerd! which cant be completely true cause* im a big time football player.*


 
Are you saying you're a famous football player? Or are you just saying, you love playing football?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 15, 2010)

theace said:


> I had conducted a workshop once. I had taken along all my puzzles. The guy who introduced me was like: He can solve anything you give him! The Rubik's cube, the 4x4 cube, the 2x2 cube, this weird shape shifting cube and even this 360 degree spherical cube.
> 
> Like, wtf?!


 
What's the fail?


----------



## theace (Oct 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> What's the fail?


 
A spherical cube? That's like saying a circular square! Or a triangular oval or something like that!


----------



## Edward (Oct 15, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Another Floridian? Hi!
> 
> Where are you from? I just found out Chris is also from Florida, which is really cool. I want to say he's in Gainesville, but I don't know where I got that from. I'm currently at USF, in Tampa, by the way.


 Chris Hardwick? He's somewhere near Orlando. Brian Loftus is in Gainseville I believe.

I'm in Jacksonville


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 15, 2010)

theace said:


> A spherical cube? That's like saying a circular square! Or a triangular oval or something like that!


 
I must admit though, as a cuber, I sometimes still refer to a Pyra or a Magic etc as a cube. I just get lazy.


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Are you saying you're a famous football player? Or are you just saying, you love playing football?


 
no im saying that im about to sign a college football scholarship this year to go play D1 football


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 16, 2010)

theace said:


> A spherical cube? That's like saying a *circular square*! Or a triangular oval or something like that!


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


>


 
That's not a square though.

* The diagonals of a square bisect each other
* The diagonals of a square bisect its angles.
* The diagonals of a square are perpendicular.
* Opposite sides of a square are both parallel and equal.
* All four angles of a square are equal. (Each is 360/4 = 90 degrees, so every angle of a square is a right angle.)
* The diagonals of a square are equal.

that shape doesn't meet all of those criteria and cannot be classified as a square.


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 16, 2010)

yesterday i was solving my v7 in class and someone came up to me and was like "OMG the rubik's cube is on steroids!!!"


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 16, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> That's not a square though.
> 
> * The diagonals of a square bisect each other
> * The diagonals of a square bisect its angles.
> ...



You completely missed the joke. I'm impressed that you can cut/paste from wikipedia though.


----------



## theace (Oct 16, 2010)

BIGCUBE77 said:


> yesterday i was solving my v7 in class and someone came up to me and was like "OMG the rubik's cube is on steroids!!!"


lol



UKSpeedCuber said:


> Squircle...


+1



LewisJ said:


> Diagram Thing


So how about a spherical cube?


----------



## Rune (Oct 16, 2010)

x^4+y^4+z^4=1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 16, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> That's not a square though.
> 
> * The diagonals of a square bisect each other
> * The diagonals of a square bisect its angles.
> ...


 
Sigh. Thanks for killing the joke.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> Chris Hardwick? He's somewhere near Orlando. Brian Loftus is in Gainseville I believe.
> 
> I'm in Jacksonville


 
Apopka Here, Its like 30 minutes from Orlando.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 17, 2010)

Rune said:


> x^4+y^4+z^4=1


 
Are you trying to say this is an inequation? I don't get it.


----------



## sivl (Oct 17, 2010)

other people : WOAH!! HOW DID YOU SOLVE THAT?!??!!??
me : use some algorithms...
other people : WOAH!!! u must be a nerd ro remember all that...
me : its not me bring smart to solve this, its just u who dunno how to fully utilize ur brains.. thats all u retard!!!
LOL XD


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 18, 2010)

A non-cubing friend and I joke around about it, but occasionally I manage to get pwned. Unfortunately, the nature of human memory reveals its limitations with some of the challenges he puts me through, such as when he had my cube that was a U-Perm away from being solved. He wanted me to tell him what to do, but since it's all based on muscle memory, I tried to tell him that I couldn't do it, but he really didn't care, so I had to "mime" out the algorithm and tell him what to do at the same time. Needless to say, I made a mistake and I ended up looking silly.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2010)

^Cubers do the darnest things!


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 18, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> A non-cubing friend and I joke around about it, but occasionally I manage to get pwned. Unfortunately, the nature of human memory reveals its limitations with some of the challenges he puts me through, such as when he had my cube that was a U-Perm away from being solved. He wanted me to tell him what to do, but since it's all based on muscle memory, I tried to tell him that I couldn't do it, but he really didn't care, so I had to "mime" out the algorithm and tell him what to do at the same time. Needless to say, I made a mistake and I ended up looking silly.


 
that happens to me alot. haha


----------



## RozirDemonkillr (Oct 19, 2010)

I got a list here they are all foolish things to say even if you don't know how to cube.
*"I used to just peel the stickers off"*
*"how do you do that"* as if I could explain it in a few minutes.
I give them my cube to mix, while they are mixing it they say *"You will never get it now"* 
After they mix the cube for 3 minutes with their back to me they give it back and while im solving it they say *"I didn't mix it up my best"* (because they know im going to solve it lol)
Also if i give them one of my loose cubes if it pops, which is ok becuase they are not used to it, someone else has to say *"Oh, look! He broke your cube!"*


----------



## Tatiana (Oct 19, 2010)

"Why do you do this all the time?"


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2010)

So, at school today, this random person who I don't know comes up to me and says "Are you the one who can do the gabrubix cube?"

gabrubix? Thats a first...

Then someone else says "What's that squares thing that you do <makes random hand movements>?"
Sort of cubing friend: Rubik's
Other person: "Cubriks?"

:fp


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 19, 2010)

my teacher today was explaining the baroque (?) literature.

she was explaining that there were the triangles of love, and they were never-ending; then she said it was a "circular triangle".


----------



## MagicYio (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't give your Magic or Master Magic to a non-magicer. Ever.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 21, 2010)

"He likes aerobics cubes"
It was a 5-year-old, so you can't blame him.


----------



## MrTimCube (Oct 22, 2010)

so, yesterday i was sitting in the livingroom, on the couch, under a blanket. and i was doing my LL BLD (just because i like that). and my mother hates the sound of cube, and she was doing watching tv. and then she said: could you please stop that?
me: what?
she: turning your cube.
me: why?
she: because of the sound, and you don´t even look at it.
then i tried to explain her that i was BLD'ing
and she said: that doesn't make sense, It are always the same moves anyway...
Me::fp


----------



## Lorken (Oct 22, 2010)

MrTimCube said:


> so, yesterday i was sitting in the livingroom, on the couch, under a blanket. and i was doing my LL BLD (just because i like that). and my mother hates the sound of cube, and she was doing watching tv. and then she said: could you please stop that?
> me: what?
> she: turning your cube.
> me: why?
> ...


 
It's almost always is anyway, especially LL


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 22, 2010)

MrTimCube said:


> (...) *It are* always the same moves anyway...


 Grammar fail intended?


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

"which one is harder?" -points to a 2x2 then a 4x4-
Really? Which one LOOKS harder?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 22, 2010)

I also get that... except that I get it with the V-7 and the 2x2...


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

um...I think the 2x2 might be harder...but the 7x7 is colourful....


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 22, 2010)

About 5 years ago (before i got into cubing) some guy claimed he could solve a "rubikle" cube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 22, 2010)

MagicYio said:


> Don't give your Magic or Master Magic to a non-magicer. Ever.


 Agreed. 


Joker said:


> "which one is harder?" -points to a 2x2 then a 4x4-
> Really? Which one LOOKS harder?


 Obviously the 2x2 LOLOLOL
Seriously though, that was lol.


Alcuber said:


> About 5 years ago (before i got into cubing) some guy claimed he could solve a "rubikle" cube


 Soounds sparkly.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2010)

Down the pub the other day and my GF gets cubes out of her bag.
Before long we're surrounded by locals getting us to keep solving over and over.

Loads of stupid comments but my favourite one was 'you must be Japanese'.
Helen Keller could tell I'm not Asian.

The same night I was using my flatmates insanely loose GuHong one solve and half way through OLL an edge popped.
Everyone started laughing (mainly because I was racing my GF at the time) but quickly stopped when I solved it 1st before putting the edge back in.


----------



## MrTimCube (Oct 22, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> Grammar fail intended?


 
yeah, sorry.
i'm not the best in english, when it is 4 in the morning!


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 22, 2010)

(Not lookin at cube as doing t=perm)

OMG HE CANN DO IT WITHOUT LOOKINNGGG.

lol.


----------



## theace (Oct 22, 2010)

Always happens to me on a PLL


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol yeah...with practice and 2LLL you can get your solves down to 5 looks (Cross, F2L 1 and 2, F2L 3 and 4, OLL, PLL).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 22, 2010)

Joker: With even more practice you can do OLL/PLL without looking between steps


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 22, 2010)

The other day when I was waiting for the bus, I was solving my 4x4. When I got on the bus, I continued solving it. Some lady said that she had timed me and it took me 2 minutes 45 seconds. It actually took me about 1 minute 5 seconds. 

So next I solved my 5x5, and somebody actually decided to time me, and it took 2 minutes 20 seconds, and this lady was so surprised that I apparently solved the 5x5 faster than the 4x4. 

The next solve, somebody wanted to scramble it for me. They took more than 10 minutes to solve it because they wanted it to be really hard.


----------



## ariasamie (Oct 22, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> (Not lookin at cube as doing t=perm)
> 
> OMG HE CANN DO IT WITHOUT LOOKINNGGG.
> 
> lol.


 yeah! I usually do that when people are around me to amaze them!



fatboyxpc said:


> Joker: With even more practice you can do OLL/PLL without looking between steps


 yes, that's sometimes possible if you know the permutation of every single OLL you use that skips the PLL.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 22, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> yes, that's sometimes possible if you know the permutation of every single OLL you use that skips the PLL.




I know that Rowan can predict corners from OLL, and quite a few of them edges as well.


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

somerandomkidmike said:


> The next solve, somebody wanted to scramble it for me. They took more than 10 minutes to *scramble* it because they wanted it to be really hard.


 
Fix'd and lol


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Joker said:


> "which one is harder?" -points to a 2x2 then a 4x4-
> Really? Which one LOOKS harder?


 
Well, some people don't know exactly how a cube works. They may think that a 2x2x2 is harder since it has less pieces and you'd have less buffer areas.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

It's 1am where I am and I've got school tomorrow. I just finished my homework and did one solve before going to sleep. My dad heard my cube and said to "turn of my cube" and go to bed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Clearly, most people on youtube are non cubers...


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Clearly, most people on youtube are non cubers...


 
ARRRRRGGGGG I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE SPELL IT WRONG AND SAY IT WRONG ALSO. but they usually say it as one word "anarubixcube" im like :fp omfg


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 26, 2010)

zapper99 said:


> I heard that!!!


 


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Bring that kid to me. I'm going to kill him...


 
i second that.


----------



## Aditya (Oct 26, 2010)

Some people dont even like appreciate cubing as like an activity; one girl I know was like "Oh whats the point of learning how to do that, when you can easily peel the stickers off"....


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

That's just disrespectful


----------



## Lorken (Oct 26, 2010)

You guys must be fast, nobody is impressed at all with my 40s times on the bus


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm at about 27 and people are easily amused at my school. I was drilling PLLs in lunch once and a girls head almost started spinning because of my TPS (I can't sub-1 anything and only my fastest are sub-2)

Another thing is by cubes. People were blown away by my 4x4. However, not knowing the OLL Parity alg from memory sucks cause when I don't have my alg sheet on me I just pop the dedge and flip it and people go ballistic calling me a cheater. So when I get my 5x5 I'm not bringing it in until I can do all the parities from memory. (although isn't it possible to avoid parity on odd layered by cubes?)


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I'm at about 27 and people are easily amused at my school. I was drilling PLLs in lunch once and a girls head almost started spinning because of my TPS (I can't sub-1 anything and only my fastest are sub-2)
> 
> Another thing is by cubes. People were blown away by my 4x4. However, not knowing the OLL Parity alg from memory sucks cause when I don't have my alg sheet on me I just pop the dedge and flip it and people go ballistic calling me a cheater. *So when I get my 5x5 I'm not bringing it in until I can do all the parities from memory. (although isn't it possible to avoid parity on odd layered by cubes?)*


 
you only need one partiy alg, you can use the same one as 4x4


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 26, 2010)

I was using some bag I got at a comp that had a Rubik's 30th Anniversary logo on it during band, and some kid said that owning a bag with a Rubik's cube on it meant I had way too much time on my hands. I don't even understand the logic there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Aditya said:


> Some people dont even like appreciate cubing as like an activity; one girl I know was like "Oh whats the point of learning how to do that, when you can easily peel the stickers off"....


cause solving it is faster than peeling it off.



Lorken said:


> You guys must be fast, nobody is impressed at all with my 40s times on the bus


 Or maybe they're used to it.


freshcuber said:


> I'm at about 27 and people are easily amused at my school. I was drilling PLLs in lunch once and a girls head almost started spinning because of my TPS (I can't sub-1 anything and only my fastest are sub-2)
> 
> Another thing is by cubes. People were blown away by my 4x4. However, not knowing the OLL Parity alg from memory sucks cause when I don't have my alg sheet on me I just pop the dedge and flip it and people go ballistic calling me a cheater. So when I get my 5x5 I'm not bringing it in until I can do all the parities from memory. (although isn't it possible to avoid parity on odd layered by cubes?)


 
Agreed. One time at camp, I was solving 4x4, saw I had OLL parity, made an excuse saying I had to get something, went into my tent, popped the edge out of an EASTSHEEN 4x4 and put it back after oanicks of pieces falling out :/


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh man that's rough. I've got a Dayan so it's really easy in and out but an Eastsheen would be awful. I kind of want to get on just to take it apart. I like taking apart cubes other than 3x3s so much and lubing them and making them go from "ugh 4x4 fml" to "my hand just jizzed. This cube is orgasmic"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can still avoid parity on a 5x5 if you're careful about it, but it would take more time than just doing the alg. You use the same parity alg that you use on 4x4 OLL Parity.


----------



## Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Well, some people don't know exactly how a cube works. They may think that a 2x2x2 is harder since it has less pieces and you'd have less buffer areas.


 
Lol...my logic before I knew how to solve a cube was:
"If it has more stickers, it is harder".


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm pretty sure you can still avoid parity on a 5x5 if you're careful about it, but it would take more time than just doing the alg. You use the same parity alg that you use on 4x4 OLL Parity.


 
Lol, I remember a comment thread about something like this. Looooool.


----------



## abctoshiro (Oct 26, 2010)

There are actually a lot of cubers at our school...
Sadly, half of them don't know that it's possible to do an M move.
Bystander:"Hey, look, he's moving the middle side (lol MIDDLE SIDE?) too fast!"
Another one:"Is that even possible?!"

Woah I think the reason behind this is I use Roux. (Most people here use LBL..so.)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 26, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lol, I remember a comment thread about something like this. Looooool.


 
I'm lost


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2010)

EPIC FAIL



> Feliks, 14, became a celebrity in World Cube Association competition after cleaning up at the New Zealand championships in the past two years.



I lol'd at that.

Since this article is by a news company thing, you would expect them to be able to spell, but no... Watch the video and go to 0:11 or 0:58

Epic :fp


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 28, 2010)

Lorken said:


> You guys must be fast, nobody is impressed at all with my 40s times on the bus


 
If they tell you that you suck yell at them as loud as you can "I'D LIKE TO SEE YOU DO IT THEN!".
:tu


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> EPIC FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A definite fail and Usain Bolt isn't really too accurate. Michael Phelps would be a lot better since Feliks is the fastest in the world at multiple events and doesn't really have a weak area. Usain Bolt can run two events, the 100m and 200m and then relays. Feliks has 6 World Records and Phelps has 8. Usain Bolt has only three and they're the equivalent of the 3x3 single, 3x3 Ao5 and I guess 4x4 single. Feliks and Phelps are multiple world record holders, the best in the world at their competition(debatedly but I'd say hands down) and they're very versatile in their abilities. Plus you can't ignore the alliteration in Feliks and Phelps. It just sounds too good


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I'm at about 27 and people are easily amused at my school. I was drilling PLLs in lunch once and a girls head almost started spinning because of my TPS (I can't sub-1 anything and only my fastest are sub-2)
> 
> Another thing is by cubes. People were blown away by my 4x4. *However, not knowing the OLL Parity alg from memory sucks cause when I don't have my alg sheet on me I just pop the dedge and flip it and people go ballistic calling me a cheater*. So when I get my 5x5 I'm not bringing it in until I can do all the parities from memory. (although isn't it possible to avoid parity on odd layered by cubes?)



No offense but that IS cheating


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 28, 2010)

I always lol at 'unscrambling the cube' (in reference to the article on Felix).


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> No offense but that IS cheating


 
Yea I know but hey what else can I say. Sorry guys I can't do it? Either way I don't cube in class too often anymore. My grades took a little dip so I had to leave the cubes in my bag. And I've pretty much got the parity alg memorized now


----------



## number1failure (Oct 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> EPIC FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WHAT IS THIS ATROCITY?


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 28, 2010)

U2 B2
UUULUUU RIIIUUUU
Rougher flibber.
My memo for 4x4 parity alg....write it down, might make sense for you too....


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 28, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Yea I know but hey what else can I say. Sorry guys I can't do it? Either way I don't cube in class too often anymore. My grades took a little dip so I had to leave the cubes in my bag. And I've pretty much got the parity alg memorized now


 
The RU OLL and the RU PLL parity are not too hard to remember though...


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 28, 2010)

I use (Rr)' U2 (Ll) F2 (Li)' F2 (Rr)2 U2 (Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 F2 (Rr)2 F2 for OLL parity and (Uu)2 r2 U2 r2 U2 r2 (Uu)2. I've got the PLL parity memorized and I haven't had a lot of time to cube lately schools been insane.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 29, 2010)

Today my friend said he was watching Rubik's cube videos on YouTube. He was on "Monkeyman's" page. (He was referring to monkeydude1313)
He asked me if he was one of the top people in the world. I said he was fast but there are people that can sub10 the cube.
He told me the fastest solve he ever saw was a 9 second solve behind the back.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone always says " How did you do that?!?!" when I do the Sexy Move.


----------



## 4. (Oct 29, 2010)

Every time I solve it there is always some kid who says that I just did every move in reverse, then I let him scramble the cube without me looking and he still says I cheated >.>


----------



## theace (Oct 29, 2010)

When I say Sexy Move, some of my non cuber friends go like: don't tell me there's cube porn now!


----------



## Lorken (Oct 29, 2010)

theace said:


> When I say Sexy Move, some of my non cuber friends go like: don't tell me there's cube porn now!


 
Lol, I wonder if there is


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Lol, I wonder if there is


 
Most likely yes.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 30, 2010)

I was visiting my aunt's house and they were having some other people over besides us. One guy saw me solving and said "I could never do it. I learned how but could only get 5 sides. I was off by 2 corners."

I laughed out loud and told him it was impossible. My dad later gave me a lecture on being rude.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 30, 2010)

I always HATE it when people say stuff like that.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I was visiting my aunt's house and they were having some other people over besides us. One guy saw me solving and said "I could never do it. I learned how but could only get 5 sides. I was off by 2 corners."
> 
> I laughed out loud and told him it was impossible. My dad later gave me a lecture on being rude.


 R2' B2 R F2' R' B2 R F2' R y' then A perm b
Off by 2 corners. Though yes, five sides is weird, he might've counted the sides of the 2 corners as complete, but they needed to be flipped.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 30, 2010)

I also have a hard time not being rude to people who say stupid ****. (i.e. stupid to us, not stupid to them)


----------



## theace (Oct 30, 2010)

FYI, 5 sides with 2 corners flipped is possible with the sexy move method. Of course, i guess he wasn't counting ONLY the top face, since having 2 flipped corners means0you have 4 sides unsolved.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 30, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> I also have a hard time not being rude to people who say stupid ****. (i.e. stupid to us, not stupid to them)


 
It's stupid to anyone with half a brain, cubes have 6 sides and if you have 5 correct, the 6th will always be.



Edward said:


> Most likely yes.


 
lol, that's what I first thought of.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> R2' B2 R F2' R' B2 R F2' R y' then A perm b
> Off by 2 corners. Though yes, five sides is weird, he might've counted the sides of the 2 corners as complete, but they needed to be flipped.


 
With everything permuted but two corners disoriented (as the U case) set up like this:
L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'.
Sune variants can do this stuff, man.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2010)

*Conversation involving cubes*
Myself: I have a 4x4x4 cube.
Non-cuber: Yea? Well I have Brazilian Cherrywood 7-colour 5x5x5 cube!


----------



## Johngasm (Nov 4, 2010)

-solves cube-
Classmate: He used a cheat sheet.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 4, 2010)

"He's cheating... You saw he mixed it up, right? And he just remembered how he mixed it up. We're not stupid you know." -non-cuber
"Sure seems like it." -My response


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> With everything permuted but two corners disoriented (as the U case) set up like this:
> L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'.
> Sune variants can do this stuff, man.


 
;o Oh yeah. 
My point stands though.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 4, 2010)

"How do you solve that?"
"Do you really want me to explain how? It's pretty long..."
"Yeah."
*I start doing a quick walk-through*
"I lost you when you started turning" and walks away.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Well, some people don't know exactly how a cube works. They may think that a 2x2x2 is harder since it has less pieces and you'd have less buffer areas.


 
I actually figured out the 4x4 (reduction) before the 2x2 (once I realized that 3x3 algs applied to the 2x2 it became easier though)


----------



## Innocence (Nov 4, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> I actually figured out the 4x4 (reduction) before the 2x2 (once I realized that 3x3 algs applied to the 2x2 it became easier though)


 
I have friends who can't fully solve anything, but they think that a megaminx is easier than 3x3x3. Which, when you're talking about F2L, is correct I guess.



y3k9 said:


> "It's pretty long..."





Spoiler



That's what she said.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 4, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I have friends who can't fully solve anything, but they think that a megaminx is easier than 3x3x3. *Which, when you're talking about F2L, is correct I guess.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Er...what?
Also...how come spoilers don't work for me? I quoted you, then I saw [ spoiler ]That's what she said. [ /spoiler] in the text, but in your actual post, the spoiler doesn't come up?


----------



## Innocence (Nov 4, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> Er...what?
> Also...how come spoilers don't work for me? I quoted you, then I saw [ spoiler ]That's what she said. [ /spoiler] in the text, but in your actual post, the spoiler doesn't come up?


 
More layers on a Megaminx = more possible moves = more ways to get your F2L, so I see where they're coming from, but it IS longer.

I wouldn't have a clue. Is there an option to disable them or something? You have Javascript disabled?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 4, 2010)

Johngasm said:


> -solves cube-
> Classmate: He used a cheat sheet.


 Used to get that.


----------



## izovire (Nov 4, 2010)

Since I opened my store 2 months ago I've heard THOUSANDS of comments like this:

1. "You must be uh mathmamatical genius!!!"
2. "I'm going to kill you!"
3. (for the V-7) "Do you make these? It says V." (because he saw my business card and my last name starts with V)
4. "Did you know Mr. Rubik was in the insane asylum when he invented this?"
5. "Can you fix all 9 sides?"
6. "I bet you can't solve this in less than 20 seconds." (19 seconds later... $20 later )
7. (person barely scrambles cube) "Here I mixed it really good!" (5.66 time)
8. "Will Smith is like the fastest Rubik's champion!"
9. "Isn't there like some mathematical equation to figuring these out?"
10. ****!!! (person screams in my ear) OMG **** NO... HOLY ****

I went out to dinner with my wife one night at a pizza restaurant and an entire college soccer team (25+ people) shows up just as I finish a 3x3 solve. They're eager to watch me do another solve. So a couple of them scramble it "Be careful he's looking!" And several of them take out their camera's and timers. They all gather around the table to watch me do a 25 sec solve... after that they all jumped and screamed like crazy! Saying they want to put it on YouTube because it's so amazing and they'll get like viral views... then after that they wanted me to teach them... ugh


----------



## InfernoTowel (Nov 5, 2010)

izovire said:


> Since I opened my store 2 months ago I've heard THOUSANDS of comments like this:
> 
> 2. "I'm going to kill you!"


wait what


----------



## Lorken (Nov 5, 2010)

izovire said:


> I went out to dinner with my wife one night at a pizza restaurant and an entire college soccer team (25+ people) shows up just as I finish a 3x3 solve. They're eager to watch me do another solve. So a couple of them scramble it "Be careful he's looking!" And several of them take out their camera's and timers. They all gather around the table to watch me do a 25 sec solve... after that they all jumped and screamed like crazy! Saying they want to put it on YouTube because it's so amazing and they'll get like viral views... then after that they wanted me to teach them... ugh


 
Why were you doing it at a restaurant? 
also, unrelated, but what is the A-VI cube at your store?


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 5, 2010)

I solve the cube in 20 seconds and they say "You solve it in 20 secs it takes me 20 years to make 1 side" facepalm


----------



## Senkoy (Nov 5, 2010)

That restaurant story was awful. That must have been so annoying. This is why i don't cube in public.


----------



## justhereify (Nov 7, 2010)

"Wait, you're supposed to solve all of the sides??? I thought you were just supposed to do just one color and you won!!"
" I bet she learned how to do it from the Pursuit of Happiness!!"


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

I was solving in study hall yesterday and timing myself on my ipod. My friend who does beginners 3x3 grabs my 4x4 and did it without any help. There was no parity but it was still really impressive. My ex-gf comes up and sees me doing it. Shes gets a side (not a layer) and then I get my cube back, solve it and scramble it off iiTimer. Hit my PB single and flipped. They were all blown away by my tps and the 19 lol. Someone said it was the world record


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I was solving in study hall yesterday and timing myself on my ipod. My friend who does beginners 3x3 grabs my 4x4 and did it without any help. There was no parity but it was still really impressive. My ex-gf comes up and sees me doing it. Shes gets a side (not a layer) and then I get my cube back, solve it and scramble it off iiTimer. Hit my PB single and flipped. They were all blown away by my tps and the 19 lol. Someone said it was the world record


 
No one had said anything "darndest" in there, but TBH, good for you!


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 7, 2010)

there are irani cubing forums. I believe the whole forums should be posted on this thread!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 7, 2010)

SWelsh1000 said:


> I solve the cube in 20 seconds and they say "You solve it in 20 secs it takes me 20 years to make 1 side" facepalm


 

I HATE that one. Hear it all the time.

I've stopped carrying cubes with me in public. Though it's nice to be able to have something to kill time if needed, it's just not worth all the stupid stuff.


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 7, 2010)

"Dude, I aced geometry and I still have no clue how to do that!"
"Alright, I'm gonna scramble it SO HARD you'll never be able to solve it."
"*piece falls out, puts back in right* OMG YOU CHEATED!!!"
"Hacker!!!!!!!!!"
"Dude, THAT WAS THE WORLD RECORD."
"What's your IQ, like, 5000?"
"Now solve (nonexistent # by #)"


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

This one guy at a mall saw me solve once. He was observing me for quite a while. Then, I happened to take out a center cap to re tension the yellow face, but decided against it.

Today, when I went back, he came up to me and struck a convo. After talking about the cube for a while, he asked me where I connect the USB cord. I was like :confused:

"Why would I do that" I asked him. His reply was crazy.

"I saw you with the cube the other day and you took off that piece. I was just wondering how you transfer all the videos to your PC. How much memory does it have? Ho many megapixels is that little camera inside? Does it also record sound?"

Me: :fp


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 7, 2010)

> I went out to dinner with my wife one night at a pizza restaurant and an entire college soccer team (25+ people) shows up just as I finish a 3x3 solve. They're eager to watch me do another solve. So a couple of them scramble it "Be careful he's looking!" And several of them take out their camera's and timers. They all gather around the table to watch me do a 25 sec solve... after that they all jumped and screamed like crazy! Saying they want to put it on YouTube because it's so amazing and they'll get like viral views... then after that they wanted me to teach them... ugh


 

That sucks D: 
I don't cube in public, especially in a quite place (ex. a library or in school) because people flip out, start shouting like monkeys, run around, and vomit at my amazing feat of solving the cube. Then they waste film recording, wanting to teach, asking my I.Q, ex.


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 7, 2010)

haha, i lolled at theace's story


----------



## Olji (Nov 7, 2010)

lol, when i cube in public, most people dont even care/sees it, and those who sees is just watches, except one time when a lady padded me on my shoulder while i scrambled after a solve, and when i looked up i got a quiet applaud from her... no one else at the train station cared xD (looks like swedish people dont take it as an impossible feat, or they just dont want to be the one confronting a guy with a seemingly high IQ...lol xD)


----------



## kooixh (Nov 8, 2010)

1.pointing at my speedstacks timer:what is that?for counting turns per sec?
: or counting heart rate?

2. Me: lend me your cube
fren: ok,but dont mix it up
Me : scrambling it
fren : you better buy me a new SOLVED cube
Me : ok,walk away while solving:there 
fren: O.O


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 8, 2010)

kooixh said:


> 1.pointing at my speedstacks timer:what is that?for counting turns per sec?
> : or counting heart rate?
> 
> 2. Me: lend me your cube
> ...


 
Both are epic.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 10, 2010)

I was solving my 2x3x3 and thiss little kid came up
LK: Can I have a go at that arubik's cube?
ME: Yeah whatever
LK: (does one move) this is the easiest arubik's cube ever (he scrambles it one move again and turns the cube over and looks at it for a while) ummm can you solve it?
Also...
LC: (points at a v-cube 7) Hey that ones bendy!

EDIT:


kooixh said:


> 2. Me: lend me your cube
> fren: ok,but dont mix it up
> Me : scrambling it
> fren : you better buy me a new SOLVED cube
> ...


I got something similar when I went to a friends house and he had a cube on his desk...
ME: (picking up cube)
Friend: Don't scramble it
ME: Why not?
Friend: (opens a drawer with 3 scrambled cubes in it) I can't solve them
ME: (Solves them all right in front on him)


----------



## avgdi (Nov 10, 2010)

Yesterday my friend asked if cubers use the term "cubeular." lol


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 10, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Yesterday my friend asked if cubers use the term "cubeular." lol


 
I wish we did, now.


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 11, 2010)

you are not going to believe this!
this is a screen shot from rubik's cube wikipedia page in Farsi
*warning! big picture*


Spoiler











let me translate those two parts
F2L method
F2L method is currently the fastest method to solve the rubik in the world. _(yes the wiki does not say the rubik's CUBE)_ many people call this method the "fridrich method". the word "fridrich" is the name of one of the record holders of the rubik who solved the rubik in 8 seconds. this method contains logarithms which predicts the combination of the rubik in different layers. this method contains from some logarithms called F2l,OLL,PLL. total nomber of the logarithms of F2L is 121.

records
these people are from best world record holders:
Erik Akkersdijk:7.08 sec
Jeesica Fridrich:8.00sec


----------



## theace (Nov 11, 2010)

lol.

I finally got the "you're the fastest in the world" one! He even went on to tell me to contact Guinness! Gav me his number and said that he knew someone and could pull some strings to get them to let me trey for th record books. I was too busy OHing to pay too much attention haha!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 11, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> you are not going to believe this!
> this is a screen shot from rubik's cube wikipedia page in Farsi
> *warning! big picture*
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap! This is literally one of the worst things I've seen. I can't believe how wrong they are! Like, it's like they literally sat down, and completely made _everything_ up!


----------



## theace (Nov 17, 2010)

An FB chat log:

pushkar
**** your cube

You
11:31
I take classes in the evening anyway
you can come then

Pushkar Kadam
11:32
yes
i know how to solve it
ma latest record is 2 min. 17sec

Sagar Parulekar
11:32
which method do you use?

Pushkar Kadam
11:33
algorithms

Sagar Parulekar
11:33
cool method

You
11:33
algorithms is not a method man
>_>

Sagar Parulekar
11:33
lokl

You
11:33
I use fridrich
and average at about 25 sec

Sagar Parulekar
11:33
i use basic fredrich

You
11:33
between 5 to 7

Pushkar Kadam
11:34
how fredrich different frm algorithm

Sagar Parulekar
11:34
are
there are different algos in different methods

You
11:34
you have algorithms in Roux, Petrus, ZZ, LBL, everywhere >_>

Sagar Parulekar
11:34
algorithms are part of methods

Pushkar Kadam
11:36
u start with first making a white cross right
????

You
11:36
not necessarily.

Pushkar Kadam
11:37
i mean any colour cross

You
11:37
you could start with a cross of any colour, an X cross, an EO line, a 2x2x1 Block
depends...


----------



## OzBluey (Nov 17, 2010)

ooo, I get this one all the time:

"Oh, a Rubik's Cube, I solved one by accident..."

LOL


----------



## Lorken (Nov 17, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> you are not going to believe this!
> this is a screen shot from rubik's cube wikipedia page in Farsi
> *warning! big picture*
> 
> ...


 
lol, I copy/pasted most of the site into google translate, what a mission but a lot of laughs!


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 17, 2010)

"Is that an Arubik's cube?"


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Nov 17, 2010)

My cousin: "Cuber Freak! *LOLs* I never get bored of that!."
Best Friend: "I don't get how you solve and re-solve that thing and don't get bored of it"
Random China dude: "Ah you actually dunno how to solve one ah!You only damn taiko(lucky) today only lah!!"
WTF?


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 17, 2010)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Best Friend: "I don't get how you solve and re-solve that thing and don't get bored of it"



Another friend of mine said the same thing, except he knows beginner's method so I'm not at a complete loss at him. A couple of weeks ago after coming back from Princeton Fall, I brought my cubes with me and he started playing with my mirror block and then with my F-II back and forth and after an hour of that of timing himself with my stackmat, he finally said, "Aaaaah, Evaa!! I can see why speedcubing is so addicting! I CAN'T HAVE ANOTHER HOBBY!!!! D;"


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 17, 2010)

Some random kid took a 3x3 to school today, and one of the teachers said "My Rubrik Crube looks a mess because I changed the stickers around so much."


----------



## flan (Nov 17, 2010)

friend: "OH OH HAVE YOU SEEN THE PERRSUIT OF HAPPINESS????"

me: Yessss....I know... will smith solves a rubiks cube in a taxi and gets a the job because of it.

friend: *looks crestfallen*


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 17, 2010)

Yesterday my friend from swimming who knows I cube sees a mini Rubiks Cube on my Spanish teachers desk. My teacher knows I can solve a cube but only two kids in the class do so I solve it for my teacher while just chilling in the front of the class and everyone was like ZOMG WTF?!?!?!?!?! The solve probably took 2 minutes just cause it was such a monster to turn. My teacher saves it and shows it to a girl who always plays with it and just happened to be in in my classroom the next day while I had Spanish and she asks who solved it so my teacher plays around with her saying she did it. The girls reaction was priceless although it's not exactly G-Rated. 

I'll have to bring in my A-V and show them a few sub-30 solves. Then my 4x4. Or I might just wait until I get a Square-1 and really blow them away.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Yesterday my friend from swimming who knows I cube sees a mini Rubiks Cube on my Spanish teachers desk. My teacher knows I can solve a cube but only two kids in the class do so I solve it for me teacher while just chilling in the front of the class and everyone was like ZOMG WTF?!?!?!?!?! The solve probably took 2 minutes just cause it was such a monster to turn. My teacher saves it and shows it to a girl who always plays with it and just happened to be in in my classroom while I had Spanish and she asks who solved it so my teacher plays around with her saying she did it. *The girls reaction was priceless although it's not exactly G-Rated. *
> 
> I'll have to bring in my A-V and show them a few sub-30 solves. Then my 4x4. Or I might just wait until I get a Square-1 and really blow them away.


  I lol'd


----------



## Lorken (Nov 18, 2010)

I wonder why would it not be G-rated in front of a teacher, although, most of my teachers didn't mind anything we do.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

"I'll never be able to solve it, it's too hard."


----------



## theace (Nov 18, 2010)

Of course it is genious! It's made out of hard plastic! Lol


----------



## cuberr (Nov 21, 2010)

I just learned how to solve the cube this summer so I brought it into school the first couple days to show my friends, and another one of my friends just happened to learn how to solve one too. We were both solving them and many people became interested, always asking me to solve it for them. After a while a few of our friends wanted to learn, so we helped them. At lunch the other day, one of the girls brought their cube in and a girl at the table shouts, "I wanna mess it up!" So she gives it to her and as she's giving it back, the girl says, "I don't know if you'll be able to get it, I messed that one up pretty hard. Even harder than when I would mess it up for Lauren(me)." I was speechless for a good ten minutes. Also, whenever someone asks me to solve it they always stare intently and then whenever I get to PLL they always go, "Ah, so close! But yet, so far away." And, just as they say away, I solve the cube and just look at them. The look on their face is always priceless.


----------



## TheRussiaNinja (Nov 21, 2010)

They will mix it up for you and say "I'm going to mix it up soooo good!"


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 21, 2010)

TheRussiaNinja said:


> They will mix it up for you and say "I'm going to mix it up soooo good!"


 
Always happens to me. I solve it, "OMG YOU CHEATED LEMME TRY AGAIN!!!"


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

haha yeah, they always think that the more they turn it the harder it is to solve. Also, I don't know if this is just me but have you ever seen a beginner trying to solve a cube, for example they have been solving it for about a day, and they take about half an hour just to get the cross! They never understand how you can do it in about 3 seconds lol.


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 21, 2010)

I love the "I solved it when I was a kid" line.
The other day I was walking out of church carrying my cube and a girl says "I have a friend that can solve one of them in like three minutes" I said "Dang it takes me about 40 seconds" lol.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had non-cubers telling me that when they were younger they just sat there for about half an hour turning it randomly and they managed to solve it!! I'm like no!?!?!?! That's near impossible. They are fools.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 21, 2010)

cuberr said:


> I just learned how to solve the cube this summer so I brought it into school the first couple days to show my friends, and another one of my friends just happened to learn how to solve one too. We were both solving them and many people became interested, always asking me to solve it for them. After a while a few of our friends wanted to learn, so we helped them. At lunch the other day, one of the girls brought their cube in and a girl at the table shouts, "I wanna mess it up!" So she gives it to her and as she's giving it back, the girl says, "I don't know if you'll be able to get it, I messed that one up pretty hard. Even harder than when I would mess it up for Lauren(me)." I was speechless for a good ten minutes. Also, whenever someone asks me to solve it they always stare intently and then whenever I get to PLL they always go, "Ah, so close! But yet, so far away." And, just as they say away, I solve the cube and just look at them. The look on their face is always priceless.


 
I read this on my iPod so I didn't see right away it was your post and I lol'ed pretty hard. Kristen fails so much at trying to speedcube. I still want to come to your school and blow some minds.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2010)

CubingCockney said:


> haha yeah, they always think that the more they turn it the harder it is to solve. Also, I don't know if this is just me but have you ever seen a beginner trying to solve a cube, for example they have been solving it for about a day, and they take about half an hour just to get the cross! They never understand how you can do it in about 3 seconds lol.


 
Of course not...they don't know whether if an edge is oriented "good" or "bad", so what do you expect?


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Of course not...they don't know whether if an edge is oriented "good" or "bad", so what do you expect?


 
but even if they made a cross where all the edges were wrong, it would still take them ages, they just turn the cube aimlessly and it infuriates me lol


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2010)

Narraeson said:


> "Alright, I'm gonna scramble it SO HARD you'll never be able to solve it."
> "*piece falls out, puts back in right* OMG YOU CHEATED!!"



Hate that sooooooooooo much. You try to explain to them but they just go "nut nut nut you cheated you can't solve it after all."


----------



## alkanova (Nov 21, 2010)

So how many times have you solved this ? lol

.... now that I think about it, does anyone ever count?


----------



## ahmedkl (Nov 21, 2010)

n00bcuber said:


> I love the _*"I solved it when I was a kid"*_ line.
> The other day I was walking out of church carrying my cube and a girl says "I have a friend that can solve one of them in like three minutes" I said "Dang it takes me about 40 seconds" lol.


 lol the first line so many friends of mine said that


----------



## Lorken (Nov 21, 2010)

I solved it when I was a kid (with a lot of help from my dad )


----------



## Edward (Nov 21, 2010)

ahmedkl said:


> lol the first line so many friends of mine said that


 
Most of us on this forum will be saying that


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 21, 2010)

"I don't care about your million-and-a-half cube."

LOL WTF???


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2010)

"Ohhh that cube is small you must use it cuz smaller has less friction!"


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 22, 2010)

This guy in my math class told me his brother can solve a 5x5. We were talking about memorization in class and I commented that I can solve a Rubik's cube blindfolded (they don't know, I'm in a new school), which is how me and him got on topic. I believe him because they're both very smart and dedicated. I asked him how fast his brother can 5x5, and he didn't know. I told him I can do it sub 2 min, and he didn't believe me. It lead to me telling him cubing records, but he still didn't believe the records. 1:02 5x5 and 6.77 3x3 singles, etc. 

Also, what with all the "an arubiks cubes". Is that like, a mini-meme now or what? Someone used it once, and now I see it a bunch of times on this thread. I've never heard anyone say that.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> This guy in my math class told me his brother can solve a 5x5. We were talking about memorization in class and I commented that I can solve a Rubik's cube blindfolded (they don't know, I'm in a new school), which is how me and him got on topic. I believe him because they're both very smart and dedicated. I asked him how fast his brother can 5x5, and he didn't know. I told him I can do it sub 2 min, and he didn't believe me. It lead to me telling him cubing records, but he still didn't believe the records. 1:02 5x5 and 6.77 3x3 singles, etc.
> 
> Also, what with all the "an arubiks cubes". Is that like, a mini-meme now or what? Someone used it once, and now I see it a bunch of times on this thread. I've never heard anyone say that.


 
Since when are you sub 2?


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 22, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Since when are you sub 2?


 
Yes, I fail comp 5x5. I was 2:20 at cat mouse, but my fastest was way over that officially . My best avg of 5 was 1:57. Right now I average 1:59. My singles are around 1:50, but still not sub 1:50 single. Don't expect me to be like Jacob C 

In other words, I'm border-line


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Yes, I fail comp 5x5. I was 2:20 at cat mouse, but my fastest was way over that officially . My best avg of 5 was 1:57. Right now I average 1:59. My singles are around 1:50, but still not sub 1:50 single. Don't expect me to be like Jacob C
> 
> In other words, I'm border-line


 Sigh......I think it's time I practice 5x5....


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 22, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Sigh......I think it's time I practice 5x5....


 I stopped because I can't get faster.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 4, 2010)

Some random kid at school said to me yesterday:

Hi. I can solve a Rubik's cube in 2.3 seconds. I can do it behind my back AND with my eyes closed in 6 seconds. My dad can do it in 1.9 seconds.

Those were his EXACT words.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 4, 2010)

About a month ago, on the bus...

Impressed Guy (Whispering): Hey.. Look at that boy, he's solving the cube real quick.
Arrogant Guy (Real Loud): There's some formula to it, you just have to go online and memorize them and it'll be damn easy, my cousin can solve the cube, too.
Impressed Guy (Whispering): Yea, but this dude's much faster than your cousin!

Arrogant Guy continues to rant on about how I must have few friends, no life, a lot of time, how I could spend the time on more useful stuff, etc.
It went on for about half-an-hour.

I got so pissed off that I took my 3x3x3 and LITERALLY smashed his head and ran off when it was my stop.
I didn't turn back but I know that the dude I whacked fell down immediately, so..

Meh.

[EDIT]
Oh, yea, I frequent parts of Singapore where all the 'gangsters' hang out at.
I've been using my cubes as weapons for self-protection a lot ^^


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> About a month ago, on the bus...
> 
> Impressed Guy (Whispering): Hey.. Look at that boy, he's solving the cube real quick.
> Arrogant Guy (Real Loud): There's some formula to it, you just have to go online and memorize them and it'll be damn easy, my cousin can solve the cube, too.
> ...


I woulda told him he has no life.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, after I brained him..
For all we know, he really might not have a 'life' anymore <.<

anyway, I find that the "Rubik's" brand cube that I sprayed WD40 all over (I thought all lube was the same ><) works the best as a weapon ^^
It's stiff and doesn't break on impact.


----------



## ianography (Dec 4, 2010)

i always get "i pulled off the stickers" or "look at how fast it turns!" oh they have no idea.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 4, 2010)

"i pulled off the stickers" <--- My aunts and uncles crack that 'joke' every now and then

[EDIT]
I also hate it when people compare me to 'That guy on youtube who did it in less than 10 seconds' or 'The little girl on TV who solves faster than I do'


----------



## loverthehater (Dec 4, 2010)

TheRussiaNinja said:


> They will mix it up for you and say "I'm going to mix it up soooo good!"


 omg ALL of my friends do that and i just want to break it to them that it doesn't really matter! but i don't know how to say it to them because when I do they just go "UH-UH!" (the "no" uh uh) then they get all pissy on me lol


----------



## loverthehater (Dec 4, 2010)

Whenever i tell one of my friends i ordered a new cube they say "how big is it?"..... WHO GIVES A S**T?! lol


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 4, 2010)

^2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, some twisty puzzle they've never seen before... isn't that what they mean?


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 5, 2010)

My friend on looking at my 4x4 and 5x5 cubes says.

'ARE THOSE CUBOIDS?'


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> My friend on looking at my 4x4 and 5x5 cubes says.
> 
> 'ARE THOSE CUBOIDS?'


 
and the answer is yes


----------



## loverthehater (Dec 5, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> and the answer is yes


 lol


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 5, 2010)

It looks like it's about to explode! (7x7)
If *I* mix it up, I'm sure you can't do it!
I just peel the st... Oh, wait. This one has already been used about 1000 times.
You know that Asian kid who can solve it in like, 5 seconds?
Rubik's triangle.
WHAT??!!! HE'S NOT EVEN CHINESE!!!! HOW DOES HE DO IT???!!! (This one annoys me a lot, considering that most people expect all Asians to be Chinese)
You cheated/broke it! (Pop)
It's the Rubik's disc! (Clock)
He's so good at math!
Aerobics cube.

And also just a side note that is completely off topic, I noticed that the GhostHand master magic has 6 rings in its scrambled state, and 5 rings in its solved state.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 5, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> and the answer is yes


 
How?


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol. I heart this thread. 162 pages of fun to read =O. Can't wait.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> How?


 
Definition of cuboid: A cuboid is a solid figure bounded by six rectangular faces.

A square is a special type of rectangle, so therefore a cube is a special type of cuboid.


----------



## Julian (Dec 5, 2010)

"No, wait, let me mess it up more."
"I remember when that came out." -by someone who was born in 1990
"Okay, you can do it, but not fast. I saw this guy on YouTube who did it faster than you."
"So, is that one easier?" -talking about a 2x2 in comparison to a 3x3


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 5, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Definition of cuboid: A cuboid is a solid figure bounded by six rectangular faces.
> 
> A square is a special type of rectangle, so therefore a cube is a special type of cuboid.


 
Dude,A cuboid is something which has different length,breadth and height,so 4x4 and 5x5 are cubes,not cuboids,thats why there are called Big cubes....not big cuboids

They are just the same as 3x3 cubes but with a bigger volume


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 5, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/agxtxr


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 14, 2010)

I always get people staring at me, and groups of people laughing and saying things likes "wow, what a nerd."

lol Id rather be a nerd than have the maturity of a 5 year old >.<


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 14, 2010)

I was using LBL, and some guy said "If I scrambled it every time you got those first two layers done, you'd never be able to do it!".
I <3 Roux. And Petrus. I can't remember which one I ended up using.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 14, 2010)

random story:

gave v-cube 5 to a friend, he threw it to another friend who shoul've caught it. other friends just sees half a kilo plastic flying towards his head, avoids

v-cube 5 hits on ground, smashing into >200 individual pieces
friendd ends up owing me ~30 bucks

fml etc


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 14, 2010)

Dacuba said:


> random story:
> 
> gave v-cube 5 to a friend, he threw it to another friend who shoul've caught it. other friends just sees half a kilo plastic flying towards his head, avoids
> 
> ...


 

I would have said, now you owe me a new one, then collected all the pieces and put it back together at home, and get a second one for free. >.<


----------



## ianography (Dec 14, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> I always get people staring at me, and groups of people laughing and saying things likes "wow, what a nerd."
> 
> lol Id rather be a nerd than have the maturity of a 5 year old >.<


 
you can say that again.


----------



## kvaele (Dec 14, 2010)

I have heard a billion times "I hate you." in a jealous way, than after I solve it say "Im gonna mix it up so badly that you cant solve it." Starting to get annoying.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been walking around with my half finished BLD image list and fill something in when it comes to mind. When people ask what it is and I explain that it's for BLD they ask me to show them on the cube. I must have done 20 examples for people. 

What's really cool though is that my math teacher who is one of my teachers that I don't ever bring my cube out in their class(although I barely cube in school anymore since my friend lost my A-V's green center cap) asked if I would do a solve in front of the class once I learn. I don't plan on doing it until I have a decent success rate though.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 15, 2010)

Saw this comment on Mike Hughey's 7x7BLD video:

"now do it without memorising the algorithms. that's cheating."
:fp


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 15, 2010)

A kid at my school claims he's either Chester Lian or Jim Mertens because he claims he beat me at DeVry.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 15, 2010)

"Wow, you must be really good at math..."
"Don't you have to be Asian to solve those?"
"There is this thing called a life, and it really looks like you need one."
"I saw your little algorithm sheet, that's cheating."
"Nerd"
"Do you have *any* friends?"


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 15, 2010)

my favorite is
you have no life

and i reply, then musicians and athletes have no lives either.


----------



## Samania (Dec 15, 2010)

"My mom's jealous"


----------



## ianography (Dec 15, 2010)

i barely i ever get hated on because of the cube. im pretty much the coolest kid at my new school now.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 15, 2010)

I told 99% of people that I have stopped cubing for ever.
so that they don't think I have no life.
I cube secretly !!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> A kid at my school claims he's either Chester Lian or Jim Mertens because he claims he beat me at DeVry.



lol..


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> lol..


 


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/rules.php said:


> Examples of Flaming
> 
> * Posts that only contain one of the following (or similar):
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 15, 2010)

In summer holidays i was at the airport. I was bored so i started cubing a bit a that time i was like 25 sec average people who were bording a plane looked at me and said like omg ITS A RUBIKS GENIUS. Then i popped my cube and they ran like little kids to the edge piece to give it back to me as soon as possible XD


----------



## Verack (Dec 15, 2010)

Yesterday someone asked me this question: "Can you LEARN how to solve it?!!"

lol XD


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 15, 2010)

Verack said:


> Yesterday someone asked me this question: "Can you LEARN how to solve it?!!"
> 
> lol XD


 What? What's wrong with that question?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 15, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> Dude,A cuboid is something which has different length,breadth and height,so 4x4 and 5x5 are cubes,not cuboids,thats why there are called Big cubes....not big cuboids
> 
> They are just the same as 3x3 cubes but with a bigger volume


 
Technical definition of cuboid: a rectangular parallelepiped.
A parallelepiped is a six sided figure in which each side is a parallelogram (a four-sided figure in which pairs of opposite sides are parallel)
A rectangle is a parallelogram with four right angles.
Since a square has four right angles, it is considered a rectangle. If I see a square, I can correctly say, "that is a rectangle."
Thus, when a six sided figure has each side being a square, each side is also a rectangle, and the figure can be called a cuboid.
4x4x4's and 5x5x5's are cuboids.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 15, 2010)

"Do you play that a lot?"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 15, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> Dude,A cuboid is something which has different length,breadth and height,so 4x4 and 5x5 are cubes,not cuboids,thats why there are called Big cubes....not big cuboids
> 
> They are just the same as 3x3 cubes but with a bigger volume


:fp
Do you seriously not realise that things can fall within multiple categories?
You are a human, mammal, vertebrate and carbon based life form.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 15, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> you are really pissing me off...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2cvwj8j
> 
> ...



First off, you broke a few forum rules, language, flaming, and sorta telling someone to search

Second I hate that site the tiny links to, since everytime I go there, my harddrive starts up, which is unusual.
And since it isnt contributing to the forum, I think it should not be allowed for forum use.
Not tinyurl, but the site that tinyurl links you too

cuboid - A Six sided object all right angles, all six sides are rectangles
square - a quadrilateral with four equal sides and all right angles
cube - a 6 sided figure with squares on each side
rectangle four interior right angles

While a square is a rectangle, technically a 3x3, 4x4. and 5x5 are considered cuboids.
In cubing equal sides are called cubic, (ex. cubic 3x3x7 or cubic 3x3x5) instead of the non cubic ones,
and cuboid usually refers to every thing cubing, except the minxs, and such. But generally I have seen cuboid refer to such items as the 3x4x5, or the 1x2x3
It could be a definition that got twisted to have a different meaning when it is used as a cubing turn.
Ex. permutation - the true defintion of permutation has nothing to do with moving anything to the right spot, yet in cubing that is what it does. It has similar definitions, but it is not specific.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 16, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> First off, you broke a few forum rules, language, flaming, and sorta telling someone to search



First off, I apologize for all of my posts earlier today, I was sick and in a bad mood (still am, but am now making a conscious effort to sound a bit more civilized..). I have completely edited the post.



> Second I hate that site the tiny links to, since everytime I go there, my harddrive starts up, which is unusual.
> And since it isnt contributing to the forum, I think it should not be allowed for forum use.
> Not tinyurl, but the site that tinyurl links you too



Not trying to come across with extreme anger or anything like that (remember, I'm trying to be civilized), but I would like to point out that that is the first time I have used it, and others use it a lot, so it is nice that you direct your irritation with it at me. (but of course, I can understand it because I haven't exactly been nice to you...ever) In fact, vcuber used it exactly one post below the post from ilikecubing that started this in the first place:



vcuber13 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/agxtxr


 



> In cubing equal sides are called cubic, (ex. cubic 3x3x7 or cubic 3x3x5) instead of the non cubic ones,
> and cuboid usually refers to every thing cubing, except the minxs, and such. But generally I have seen cuboid refer to such items as the 3x4x5, or the 1x2x3
> It could be a definition that got twisted to have a different meaning when it is used as a cubing turn.



This is because the term "cubic" refers to being in the shape of a cube. As I am sure you know, a cube is a special type of cuboid in which all sides must be squares. As we both have pointed out, they can still be called cuboids. However, any cuboid cannot be called a cube. We do not regularly call the 3x3x3 or 4x4x4 'cuboids' for the same reason we do not regularly refer to a square as a rectangle; it can be put into a more restrictive set (cube). Items such as a 3x3x4, etc., are referred to as 'cuboids' because there isn't a more restrictive set they can be put into. It really is not a definition that is being twisted to have a different meaning.



> Ex. permutation - *the true defintion of permutation has nothing to do with moving anything to the right spot*, yet in cubing that is what it does. It has similar definitions, but it is not specific.


 
It may not exactly mean 'moving it to the right spot', but the term permutation certainly is much more strongly related than you seem to think. In that link to thefreedictionary, it says "A rearrangement of the elements of a set." Note that here, a specific position of the cube is referred to as a permutation. Going by thefreedictionary definition that i mentioned, the pieces of a cube are 'elements' of the Rubik's Cube 'set'. When we say something like, "PLL: permutation of the last layer," what we really mean is "*Correct* permutation of the last layer." It is the same thing as saying "that 4x4 solve had PLL parity"; we really mean "that solve had _odd_ PLL parity" or "that solve had a PLL parity _problem_"


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 16, 2010)

I highly doubt that non-cubers got into a debate over whether cubes and cuboids were the same thing...


EDIT: Above post wins.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 16, 2010)

@ubercuber, i wasnt mad, but i have seen those links many time and was just pointing out the site in general, not pointing at your specifically for using it.
I just think that since one of the forum rules is to not tell some one to search,that particular site is not in the forums best interest, in my opinion.

and i get what you were saying about permutation, but the definition was used vaguely to apply to cubes, sorta like cuboid has been in the past.
*"A rearrangement of the elements of a set." * lol that would also mena that just doing amy move falls under the term permutation, while that is true, I do not think it applies in cubing to just single moves, besides possible AUF lol
*"are referred to as 'cuboids' because there isn't a more restrictive set they can be put into"* i think that is why everything that isnt a "cube" is called a cuboid. lol. so for cubing perposes - I think cuboid should only refer to rectangular prism where at least one out of height, width, and depth is longer than the other. This is to just simply end the confusion and make classifying cube slightly simpler. >.<



freshcuber said:


> I highly doubt that non-cubers got into a debate over whether cubes and cuboids were the same thing...


 
lol
Im fairly sure I could find some Math people that could argue for hours on the subject. >.<


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> and i get what you were saying about permutation, but the definition was used vaguely to apply to cubes, sorta like cuboid has been in the past.
> "A rearrangement of the elements of a set." *lol that would also mena that just doing amy move falls under the term permutation, while that is true, I do not think it applies in cubing to just single moves, besides possible AUF lol* "are referred to as 'cuboids' because there isn't a more restrictive set they can be put into" i think that is why everything that isnt a "cube" is called a cuboid. lol. so for cubing perposes - I think cuboid should only refer to rectangular prism where at least one out of height, width, and depth is longer than the other. This is to just simply end the confusion and make classifying cube slightly simpler. >.<
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is correct. Making any move to any cube changes the permutation, it moves from one unique permutation to another unique permutation. I don't know why you are laughing out loud about this. The math definition for permutation is very applicable to the "cubing def'n" 

By your definition of cuboid, a cubic 3x3x7 isn't a cuboid. It would be in the same group as 3x3/2x2. I think cuboid can refer to either cubic or non cubic cuboids, and I don't see why you think your definition is best.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 16, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> This is correct. Making any move to any cube changes the permutation, it moves from one unique permutation to another unique permutation. I don't know why you are laughing out loud about this. The math definition for permutation is very applicable to the "cubing def'n"
> 
> By your definition of cuboid, a cubic 3x3x7 isn't a cuboid. It would be in the same group as 3x3/2x2. I think cuboid can refer to either cubic or non cubic cuboids, and I don't see why you think your definition is best.


 

I didnt say my definition is best. I was just attempting to simplify things. I agree with you on non cubic and cubic cuboids still being cuboids, but the sq1 is a cube and I would consider it a "cube" so cubic cuboids could double classify as cuboids and cubes, or cuboids modified into cubes. but its whatever. Too many terms get taken to their extremely literal definition, when used as a cubing term. At Least that is my opinion.


----------



## EVH (Dec 16, 2010)

"How do you beat a Rubik's cube?"


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 16, 2010)

EVH said:


> "How do you beat a Rubik's cube?"


 
With a leather belt or at least that's my personal favorite


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 16, 2010)

"Do rubiks cube tournaments only last ten minutes since everyone there does it in like 10 seconds?"


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 16, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> "Do rubiks cube tournaments only last ten minutes since everyone there does it in like 10 seconds?"


 
roflmao

It seems like it should, doesnt it?
If that was a real question, then the answer is no. There are multiple events and sometimes multiple rounds per event. Like the US nationals is like 3 days long.


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 16, 2010)

"2x2s are easier than 3x3s because every move you do messes up the other parts of the cube, and there isn't a center piece to start with so you don't know which side the colors are supposed to go."

I cried on the inside when I heard this.


----------



## theace (Dec 16, 2010)

Got a rather new one today:

Bloody hell, what the @!/! Did you eat when you were born to be able to turn stuff so fast?!

I was doing the 3x3, 4x4, OH, Ruben king and magic.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 16, 2010)

upon seeing the 2x2,"AWHHHH ITS SO CUTEEEE. i bet its super easy, give it to me."
they can never solve it

or they call the 2x2 the 4x4 because theres 4 pieces on a side
since when does 4x4 not mean 4 pieces by 4 pieces?
its stupid because they all know the regular cube is 3x3


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 16, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> roflmao
> 
> It seems like it should, doesnt it?
> If that was a real question, then the answer is no. There are multiple events and sometimes multiple rounds per event. Like the US nationals is like 3 days long.


 
I know this it was just a funny question my friend asked


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 16, 2010)

theace said:


> Got a rather new one today:
> 
> Bloody hell, what the @!/! Did you eat when you were born to be able to turn stuff so fast?!
> 
> I was doing the 3x3, 4x4, OH, Ruben king and magic.



Okay, ive read thee post like 10 times and stilll cant figure out what a ruben king is. >.<


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 16, 2010)

http://cubesmith.com/RubenKingCube.htm


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 16, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> Okay, ive read thee post like 10 times and stilll cant figure out what a ruben king is. >.<


 
http://tinyurl.com/263rgar

Edit: Ninja'd...


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> http://tinyurl.com/263rgar
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd...


 
way to break forums rules.

@cincyaviation and i didnt google it because i was in a hurry this morning.
flaming does not contribute to the forum and is against forum rules as well.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 17, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> way to break forums rules.


 
It only happens because people like you are too dumb to google it.


----------



## CuberKyle (Dec 18, 2010)

"I bet you can't solve it!"
*solve*
"betcha can't do it again!"
*solve*
"bet I can do it faster!"
*takes solved cube from me, performs the Noob Alg: r' r.*
"hahaha see!"


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 18, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> way to break forums rules.
> 
> @cincyaviation and i didnt google it because i was in a hurry this morning.
> flaming does not contribute to the forum and is against forum rules as well.


 
no it's not.
it directs you to exactly what you are asking for.


----------



## celli (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't believe I just read all 167 pages!!!!! Lots of funny stuff.
Here's one I got recently: I can solve it too (she really could) but I don't understand the part with the finger! I still don't know what she was talking about, because my fingertricks are really slow, so...


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 19, 2010)

Worst one: "Teach me how to solve it." (Not only does this one come up a lot, it also comes with 10 minutes of "Look it up on youtube" and "it's too complicated.")
Best one: "Those hands are going to come in handy someday."


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 20, 2010)

A comment on Faz's 7.38 avg of 5 video.


niuniakaw said:


> Don't get me wrong ur good but in competition standards they jumble it up then start the clock, look at it and then solve it not look at it start the clock and solve it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> A comment on Faz's 7.38 avg of 5 video.


 
Oh wow


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 20, 2010)

"You're a retard, you know that?"
"Yes. I'm definitely a retard. I only have a 4.0 GPA."


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 20, 2010)

GPA != intelligence


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 20, 2010)

So I was solving and this guy was watching, when the cube pops.
"Oh my god you broke it!"
*fixes cube*
*finishes solving*
"But how do you even know you put it back the right way?"

That would have been a legitimate comment, except it was said AFTER I finished the solve.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

*bring my 5x5*
Damn dude! It's sooo big.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *bring my 5x5*
> Damn dude! It's sooo big.


That's what she said.


----------



## userman (Dec 20, 2010)

How do I get a cross?


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *bring my 5x5*
> Damn dude! It's sooo big.


 
;-; What do you mean by this? 5x5's are big D:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

userman said:


> How do I get a cross?


 Either your asking that here, or your thinking that's a "darndest question", because it isn't. They don't anything about "incorrectly oriented pieces"


Edward said:


> ;-; What do you mean by this? 5x5's are big D:


In my school, That's what She Said jokes are common


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *bring my 5x5*
> Damn dude! It's sooo big.


 
People say this about my 4x4.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 20, 2010)

"You can do the rubiks cube? I can to! I just always get stuck on the first side."

I thought this one was hilarious.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> People say this about my 4x4.


 
Oh, I REALLY wanna say "Happened to me with some other pants."
But erm, meh.

Yesterday, I was eating in the food court at the mall, solving. This couple gets up and walks towards me, watching. Usually minicrowd, am used to it. But like, they start making sound effects. So like, I scramble and set it down, inspect, and put the cube back down, ready to start the timer, when I hear "beep. beep. beep. BEEP!" as one would hear in a racing game.
So, I'm solving, and the girl's making sound effects as the guy's doing sports commentary over the solve.
Needs to happen in replays of comp solves. 4srs.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 21, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Oh, I REALLY wanna say "Happened to me with some other pants."
> But erm, meh.
> 
> Yesterday, I was eating in the food court at the mall, solving. This couple gets up and walks towards me, watching. Usually minicrowd, am used to it. But like, they start making sound effects. So like, I scramble and set it down, inspect, and put the cube back down, ready to start the timer, when I hear "beep. beep. beep. BEEP!" as one would hear in a racing game.
> ...


 
EPIC, that would be a hilarious youtube video


----------



## theace (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow! You can make a Rubik cubes with all the colours on one side!

Can you make all 4 sides proper?

So now, cubes have 4 sides...


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2010)

^Squares do. :3


And a cube has 6 squares. Therefore a cube has 24 sides! YES!


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 21, 2010)

theace said:


> Wow! You can make a Rubik cubes with all the colours on one side!
> 
> Can you make all 4 sides proper?
> 
> So now, cubes have 4 sides...


 
This would be when I break out a pyraminx >.<
and say, "You mean these four sides?"


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 21, 2010)

Brought my megaminx to school today. Here are some good ones I heard.

Upon seeing it, "I think I'm going to vomit"

A kid in German asked, "Can I shake it."(scramble)
Me:"Ehh sure"
Kid:"If I shake it can you fix it"
Me:"um yea"


----------



## cuberr (Dec 22, 2010)

A few weeks ago, I was sitting in lunch just scrambling my cube and doing some random movements when a girl walks over to ask our table how the AP Calculus test is. Since I was the only one who had taken it thus far, I looked up from what I was doing and told her it wasn't bad at all and she shouldn't be worried. Once I say this, she immediately says, "Well of course you thought it was easy, you're solving that cube right now at the speed of light and you're not even looking at it. I want to know how the math test was from someone who has the same intelligence level as me." I started laughing so hard I couldn't even tell her that I was just scrambling(edit) it.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 22, 2010)

cuberr said:


> A few weeks ago, I was sitting in lunch just scrambling my cube and doing some random movements when a girl walks over to ask our table how the AP Calculus test is. Since I was the only one who had taken it thus far, I looked up from what I was doing and told her it wasn't bad at all and she shouldn't be worried. Once I say this, she immediately says, "Well of course you thought it was easy, you're solving that cube right now at the speed of light and you're not even looking at it. I want to know how the math test was from someone who has the same intelligence level as me." I started laughing so hard I couldn't even tell her that I was just *scrambling it*.



fix'd


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 22, 2010)

"I can solve that in 4 seconds" *I solve it* "woo what the hell!??! how did you solve it? thats like impossible!?!??!"


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have my 2x2 out and I'm doing solves with it:
"Omg, that's like soooo easy. I mean look at how small it is."
"See you solve it. You know what I'll give you 5 bucks if you can."
"This'll be the easiest 5 bucks I ever made."

I never got the 5 bucks, he kept insisting that he be given more time, and when I took it away he said "If I had more time I could've.".


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 22, 2010)

endofdaworld said:


> "I can solve that in 4 seconds" *I solve it* "woo what the hell!??! how did you solve it? thats like impossible!?!??!"


 Ambiguity gets you nowhere on this forum, to be frank.

Doing computer cube solves in the Apple store today on Heise.
Guy walks over and says, "Hey, I can do that!"
I lol as he doesn't get the controls.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

In the GWR 2011 book, the 3x3 2H speed WR isn't in, yet BLD and feet solving are. Also, the WR for BLD is apparently 30.90 seconds by Hai Yan Zhuang. :fp (Haiyan got 30.94, Alejandro got 30.90)


----------



## ianography (Dec 26, 2010)

oh god.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

I bet they'll release 2012 on New Year's...


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 26, 2010)

I know a non-cuber in my class, who is pretty intelligent.
Once when i was solving my 5x5x5, I was stuck on the last 2 edges , don't know the algorithms already.

He asked what the problem is, and I explained him what I try to do to proceed, he understands the idea of reduction, and he saw that there are only 2 edges left.
Then he told me how to to solve them, and after I finished the cube, I said "thanks" and made the same face veryone else does, when I'm speedsolving my 3x3

Ok it was a simple "destroy the edges and resolve them" thing I was about to figure out by myself like always, but wtf, I'd never expect a noncuber to figure that out


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Dacuba said:


> I know a non-cuber in my class, who is pretty intelligent.
> Once when i was solving my 5x5x5, I was stuck on the last 2 edges , don't know the algorithms already.
> 
> He asked what the problem is, and I explained him what I try to do to proceed, he understands the idea of reduction, and he saw that there are only 2 edges left.
> ...


 
Pwnt


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 26, 2010)

That's pretty impressive. Most people see my 5x5 and are stunned. Wait till they see a 7x7 lol


----------



## theace (Dec 26, 2010)

That's neat!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> In the GWR 2011 book, the 3x3 2H speed WR isn't in, yet BLD and feet solving are. Also, the WR for BLD is apparently 30.90 seconds by Hai Yan Zhuang. :fp (Haiyan got 30.94, Alejandro got 30.90)


 
I was released before Alex broke the record.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I was released before Alex broke the record.


 
You were released from jail? o.0


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> You were released from jail? o.0


Then I went on a killing spree


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 26, 2010)

No 'Mega Kill'?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 26, 2010)

areujealous said:


> idk ppl always say to me that they think its really really really really really cute obviously they say this to me and its not just me thinking this because i am a cuber obviously or else i wouldn't be on this forum ^_~


 
wtf...


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 26, 2010)

I stopped reading after the first three letters, if the OP himself doesn't even know...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 27, 2010)

areujealous said:


> idk ppl always say to me that they think its really really really really really cute obviously they say this to me and its not just me thinking this because i am a cuber obviously or else i wouldn't be on this forum ^_~


 
What is this I don't even


----------



## cuberr (Dec 27, 2010)

areujealous said:


> idk ppl always say to me that they think its really really really really really cute obviously they say this to me and its not just me thinking this because i am a cuber obviously or else i wouldn't be on this forum ^_~


 after reading this about 20 times.. i think i actually somewhat understand what he's (or she's) trying to say. he just puts words in weird places which really jumbles up the meaning


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 27, 2010)

cuberr said:


> after reading this about 20 times.. i think i actually somewhat understand what he's (or she's) trying to say. he just puts words in weird places which really jumbles up the meaning


 
Can we get an interpretation then?


----------



## Edward (Dec 27, 2010)

areujealous said:


> idk ppl always say to me that they think its really really really really really cute obviously they say this to me and its not just me thinking this because i am a cuber obviously or else i wouldn't be on this forum ^_~


 
\\\\I don't know; People always say to me "I think it's really cute". Obviously these words are not just in my imagination, because I'm a cuber. If I wasn't a cuber I wouldn't be on this forum ^_~////

;-; I still understand it but ok.


----------



## cuberr (Dec 27, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Can we get an interpretation then?



Well, he's saying that people think it's really cute that he can cube and he's explaining that people actually do say this to him and it's not just him thinking that it's really cute just because he's a cuber or he wouldn't be writing on this forum. That's what I finally got out of it..it still doesn't really make sense but whatever.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 27, 2010)

I've heard 2x2's being called cute but not the actual action of cubing referred to as cute. I guess that could be a "darndest thing"


----------



## theace (Dec 27, 2010)

I've shown people pictures of the petaminx. They're like "Neat football man!"


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 27, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> I always get people staring at me, and groups of people laughing and saying things likes "wow, what a nerd."
> 
> lol Id rather be a nerd than have the maturity of a 5 year old >.<




That's strange. I got free ice cream for being able to solve it at pizza hut. and THE MANAGER HIMSELF gave me the ice cream, no kid



Hmmm, on my side. "isn't [cuber translation] storeboughts [/cuber translation] the best?


----------



## theace (Dec 27, 2010)

I got 20% off on my Mad Over Donuts bill for doing a sub 30 the other day


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 27, 2010)

theace said:


> I've shown people pictures of the petaminx. They're like "Neat football man!"


 
That's the first time I've literally laughed out loud at this thread in a while.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

I remember seeing apost on Youtube saying that everyone was a stupid fag calling the cube a 3x3x3 when CLEARLY the box says 3x3. WHAT NOW.

:fp


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 28, 2010)

*TV pionner player cube*



freshcuber said:


> I've heard 2x2's being called cute but not the actual action of cubing referred to as cute. I guess that could be a "darndest thing"


 
I have fun with the 2x2 and I have contributed to the return of the cube with no championship. I'm a clown like no other

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo

GG


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

I get free coffee at brew nerds for solving cubes 
Non cubers at my school really annoy me. First of all they don't leave me alone. ever (I think they're jealous ^^) and then whenever they see me looking at an algorithm trying to memorize it, "omg dude I thought you could solve one! I can't believe you have to look at the instructions! loser! hahahahaha"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

PowerCuber said:


> I get free coffee at brew nerds for solving cubes
> Non cubers at my school really annoy me. First of all they don't leave me alone. ever (I think they're jealous ^^) and then whenever they see me looking at an algorithm trying to memorize it, "omg dude I thought you could solve one! I can't believe you have to look at the instructions! loser! hahahahaha"


 
I don't bring my alg sheets. I don't eccomend you do too, man.


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I don't bring my alg sheets. I don't eccomend you do too, man.


 
I don't bring them, like 3 of my friends do, and sometimes I just write down algs to help me remember them.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have trouble with anyone in my school. We are almost all cubers here (at least in my year), everyone sub-40, half of us are sub-30, and I belong to the 5 cubers who are sub-25. We even compete in the street with other cubers that we personally don't know.

But what's annoying, is that when we solve, some people in the streets watching us say it's fake, we just reverse the scramble, or we cheat. Or they say all of them.

But we ignore them. We just solve. That's all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;507840 said:


> *I don't have trouble with anyone in my school. We are almost all cubers here (at least in my year), everyone sub-40, half of us are sub-30, and I belong to the 5 cubers who are sub-25. We even compete in the street with other cubers that we personally don't know.*But what's annoying, is that when we solve, some people in the streets watching us say it's fake, we just reverse the scramble, or we cheat. Or they say all of them.
> 
> *But we ignore them. We just solve. That's all.*


 
Pretty much a cuber's paradise.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 28, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> The other day I had something like this:
> 
> Me: *scrambles cube while looking away*
> Person: "You can do it blind?"
> ...


 
LOL!! Priceless!!


----------



## celli (Dec 28, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;507840 said:


> I don't have trouble with anyone in my school. We are almost all cubers here (at least in my year), everyone sub-40, half of us are sub-30, and I belong to the 5 cubers who are sub-25. We even compete in the street with other cubers that we personally don't know.
> 
> But what's annoying, is that when we solve, some people in the streets watching us say it's fake, we just reverse the scramble, or we cheat. Or they say all of them.
> 
> But we ignore them. We just solve. That's all.



Where do you live? I want to move right now!!!


----------



## theace (Dec 28, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;507840 said:


> I don't have trouble with anyone in my school. We are almost all cubers here (at least in my year), everyone sub-40, half of us are sub-30, and I belong to the 5 cubers who are sub-25. We even compete in the street with other cubers that we personally don't know.
> 
> But what's annoying, is that when we solve, some people in the streets watching us say it's fake, we just reverse the scramble, or we cheat. Or they say all of them.
> 
> But we ignore them. We just solve. That's all.


 
That's... So... Frickin... AWESOME!!!1!


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 28, 2010)

celli said:


> Where do you live? I want to move right now!!!


 

I live in the Philippines.  Cubing is somewhat known here (at least in my area) so there's not much annoyance here. But some kids I teach insist that there is a certain pattern of moves I use repeatedly when solving but I ignore them (even if I'm a bit annoyed).


----------



## Nestor (Dec 28, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;507840 said:


> I don't have trouble with anyone in my school. We are almost all cubers here (at least in my year), everyone sub-40, half of us are sub-30, and I belong to the 5 cubers who are sub-25. We even compete in the street with other cubers that we personally don't know.
> 
> But what's annoying, is that when we solve, some people in the streets watching us say it's fake, we just reverse the scramble, or we cheat. Or they say all of them.
> 
> But we ignore them. We just solve. That's all.



Lies... stop messing with our minds.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 28, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> Lies... stop messing with our minds.


 
I don't know if you're joking or not. 
What I say is true.


----------



## celli (Dec 28, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;507939 said:


> I live in the Philippines.  Cubing is somewhat known here (at least in my area) so there's not much annoyance here. But some kids I teach insist *that there is a certain pattern of moves I use repeatedly* when solving but I ignore them (even if I'm a bit annoyed).



My friends at school say that too, so I told them I stopped cubing, I don't want to hear that *every day*. Really looks like a paradise where you live


----------



## fariq (Dec 28, 2010)

I was solving the last layer, at OLL. Some guy sitting under an apartment looks at his friends and then said to me. "Hey! I'll give you 5 minutes to solve that right now!"


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 28, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;507939 said:


> I live in the Philippines.  Cubing is somewhat known here (at least in my area) so there's not much annoyance here. But some kids I teach insist that *there is a certain pattern of moves* I use repeatedly when solving but I ignore them (even if I'm a bit annoyed).


 
Sexy Move


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 28, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> Sexy Move


 
They borrow my cube and do sexy move x6 or R U till solved. In the middle of their "solve", my cube pops. At least they pick the pieces up for me and that's nice.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 28, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;507941 said:


> I don't know if you're joking or not.
> What I say is true.


 
 joking of course


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 28, 2010)

"Is that the 1 million cube?" (7x7)
"No, it's the..."
"I honestly don't care about your 1 million cube."

And

I was talking to my friend (cuber) about lubricant for cubes. We were discussing jigaloo vs CRC vs Maru Lube vs Lubix. A girl walked by and said "Oh my god, you guys are so gross!!!"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> "Is that the 1 million cube?" (7x7)
> "No, it's the..."
> "I honestly don't care about your 1 million cube."
> 
> ...


 
Offer her some.


----------



## ianography (Dec 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Offer her some.


 
i dont know whether or not to yell ewww or laugh.


----------



## cuberr (Dec 30, 2010)

so whenever I bring my cube around my family my great aunt odinea always takes it and does a bunch of r moves and then goes "oh look, i solved it!"..which really makes me angry whenever people do that but she's old so i get over it. but, today, one of my aunt's friends wanted to see me solve it so she scrambled it and watched me. after that, my nana wanted to scramble it so she did. then she started to try and solve it but she wasn't able to. my aunt odinea takes the cube and starts trying to solve it. after a few minutes she says, "wow, it's a lot harder when this is actually messed up". I could not help but laugh, it was just too priceless.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2010)

Lmao "Aunt Odinea"?

I'd have laughed too


----------



## cuberr (Dec 30, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Lmao "Aunt Odinea"?
> 
> I'd have laughed too


 
it's italian...


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Comment on a video I have with me popping 
"U got tape if it happens again "

I lol'd.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 31, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> "Is that the 1 million cube?" (7x7)
> "No, it's the..."
> "I honestly don't care about your 1 million cube."


 
I honestly lol'd. That kid pwned you.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 31, 2010)

Today:

*I get out my 3x3x4*

It's the Aroobik's Rectangle!

*facepalm*


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 2, 2011)

lol i saw a scrambled cube in the room of one of my friends.
I took an edge out, flipped it, and put it back! then +I said: no one can solve this. even the master of Rubik's cube can't!
-my friend: no, my iPhone app can do it.
+ what if it couldn't?
- then I will update my fb status that I've got owned by Aria.
+ ok.
[he entered the colors of the cube to his iPhone]
- wat!!! it says your cube is broken! you have to pay for it! why did you break it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 2, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Today:
> 
> *I get out my 3x3x4*
> 
> ...



lul.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> lol i saw a scrambled cube in the room of one of my friends.
> I took an edge out, flipped it, and put it back! then +I said: no one can solve this. even the master of Rubik's cube can't!
> -my friend: no, my iPhone app can do it.
> + what if it couldn't?
> ...


 ROFL 
I was by a friend and we had some fireworks and he also solves it with his Iphone I did kinda the same trick as you did he became mad at me lol. Then he decided to blow up the cube with some fireworks pretty interesting. He got a edge piece in his eye lolz


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2011)

- You must have the world record!

- My uncle can finish it, but once I scrambled it for like 2 hours and he wasn't able to do it anymore.

- Did you know that they make 20x20s?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 2, 2011)

I was at the movie theare with my 2x2
2 girls looks
"My camp counselor was such an idiot, he solved it blindfolded"
"Really?"
"Yeah, such a moron"

MeThat makes no sense.......)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 2, 2011)

Girlfriend: Go grab your triangle cube.
Me: But it's not a cube.
Girlfriend: Go grab your triangle thing then.
Me: It's not a triangle, it's three dimensional.
Girlfriend: Just go grab it!
Me: It's a pyramid and it's called a "Pyraminx".


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> I honestly lol'd. That kid pwned you.


 
Yeah. What she said didn't make sense, but I was pretty much pwned.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Girlfriend: Go grab your triangle cube.
> Me: But it's not a cube.
> Girlfriend: Go grab your triangle thing then.
> Me: It's not a triangle, it's three dimensional.
> ...


 
LOL good luck with your relationship if that's how you talk to your girlfriend


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

I was playing with my megaminx in the bus. A girl that I knew came sitting next to me and said: ''Can you play golf with that thing'' ROFL


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 2, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> LOL good luck with your relationship if that's how you talk to your girlfriend


 
Well, soon to be fiancee but it's only occasionally that I talk to her like that. We joke around a lot so it's all good.

And golf with a megaminx? Wtf? Lol


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

A girl told me I should quit cubing and play black ops because it's what the "normal" kids do. :fp


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 2, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> A girl told me I should quit cubing and play black ops and *Ace Combat: Assault Horizon* because it's what the "normal" kids do. :fp


 
fixed 

btw, the bolded text game is set to be released next year on PS3 and X-360


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> fixed
> 
> btw, the bolded text game is set to be released next year on PS3 and X-360


 
No.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 2, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No.


 
it's going to be the best game on PS3/X-360


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 2, 2011)

Did you break any world records today?


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

Does that take you longer to do than the normal one?

~non cuber, referring to 4x4.


----------



## tymax12 (Jan 2, 2011)

my favorite is when your just sitting there messing around and u do R U' R' on a solved cube, then smash it back to solved and some kid is like "OMG!!!!" and then you just kinda look at em like (-.-')


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

Referring to my 5x5: _It has like 5 sides!_


----------



## Maniac (Jan 2, 2011)

Paul Wagner said:


> How about rubik's triangle?



I heard someone say this for an octahedron:fp.

Edit: Someone also called my Rubik's magic a "flat cube"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> it's going to be the best game on PS3/X-360


 
That changes nothing. The mere fact that you mentioned it is beyond me.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 2, 2011)

a really smart kid in my class was watching as i solved 3x3. then he claimed that he could easily solve it in less than one min. i gave it to him, and sure enough, he couldnt. then he said that he knew how but he forgot. i may have believed him... but then he said he solved a 20x20 that he saw at walmart :fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## ianography (Jan 3, 2011)

on my first day at a new school, i had my mini type c with me at lunch. some people (and by that like 20) start crowding around me watching me solve it. then a guy takes and starts scrambling it when an edge falls out and everybody starts yelling at him like he killed somebody. 

also, whenever i would solve it, they would all run away screaming "HE DID ITTT!!11!!!11ELEVEN!! ZOMG!!!!!" and then they would all run back and do it again.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> also, whenever i would solve it, they would all run away screaming "HE DID ITTT!!11!!!11ELEVEN!! ZOMG!!!!!" and then they would all run back and do it again.


 Were they black? Because all my black friends do that. It's awesome.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> also, whenever i would solve it, they would all run away screaming "HE DID ITTT!!11!!!11ELEVEN!! ZOMG!!!!!" and then they would all run back and do it again.


 
Everyone at my school used to do this all the time the first month or two. Then like 10 of them decided they wanted to learn how to solve them and now everyone is pretty much used to the 3x3x3 so they don't even say anything anymore. I might bring in my megaminx soon just so I can laugh at people's reactions.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Were they black? Because all my black friends do that. It's awesome.


 
I lol'ed


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

cuberr said:


> Everyone at my school used to do this all the time the first month or two. Then like 10 of them decided they wanted to learn how to solve them and now everyone is pretty much used to the 3x3x3 so they don't even say anything anymore. I might bring in my megaminx soon just so I can laugh at people's reactions.


 
lol same


----------



## kvaele (Jan 4, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Were they black? Because all my black friends do that. It's awesome.



Some of the kids in my school slow clap while I'm solving... or chant "Go! Go! Go! Go!"....
I was doing a bld solve in school today when one of my cuber friends comes up to me when I start to take the blindfold off and says "oooohh soo close. just had those UR and DL edges misoriented." So, I orinet those two edges than stop my solve. When I look at the cube, I see that those two edges were now misoriented, and I was right. As a crowd forms around me to see my finished cube, he reiterates "oooohh soo close. just had those UR and DL edges misoriented." and the kids see me fail. grr.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 4, 2011)

That's mean. But very funny.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Girlfriend: Go grab your triangle cube.
> Me: But it's not a cube.
> Girlfriend: Go grab your triangle thing then.
> Me: It's not a triangle, it's three dimensional.
> ...


 Don't irritate her...


tymax12 said:


> my favorite is when your just sitting there messing around and u do R U' R' on a solved cube, then smash it back to solved and some kid is like "OMG!!!!" and then you just kinda look at em like (-.-')


 What's wrong with that? They don't know anything about sexy move.


ElectricDoodie said:


> Were they black? Because all my black friends do that. It's awesome.


 
Kinda unnessecary.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 4, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Kinda unnessecary.


No. I'm wondering if _my_ black friends are the only ones who do this.


----------



## Samania (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate it when they say that you can't solve it under a specific time, and start counting up themselves. Usually they count faster than usual TT__TT


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 4, 2011)

Samania said:


> I hate it when they say that you can't solve it under a specific time, and start counting up themselves. Usually they count faster than usual TT__TT


 
This. A girl in my school "counted" 68 seconds for my solve.
I'm sub-30. I'm not THAT bad.

At least she admitted that she usually counts "a little too fast".


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 4, 2011)

While scrambling my cube
"Oh no we cant have this, too many white pieces together. Now the reds are grouped. Give me a sec, Ill get it fully mixed up, Then I wanna see you Fix it. When you mix it up yourself, you cheat somehow."



fariq said:


> I was solving the last layer, at OLL. Some guy sitting under an apartment looks at his friends and then said to me. "Hey! I'll give you 5 minutes to solve that right now!"


 
One time, I had just made it too PLL and someone said, "I'll give you 5 bucks if you can finish it with your eyes closed."



ariasamie said:


> lol i saw a scrambled cube in the room of one of my friends.
> I took an edge out, flipped it, and put it back! then +I said: no one can solve this. even the master of Rubik's cube can't!


 
I actually got a free 4x4 because of this, lol. It was the display at a shop in a mall, and I picked it up and started solving it, but got to the end and a corner was twisted.
I told the owner it was broken, and he said I could have it because he "I dropped it a while back, guess it didn't go back right."

lol


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 4, 2011)

My chiropractor is funny the other day i was getting acupuncture and i had my square 1 with me and he said "is that like some new kind" i simply shook my head and noded as i was leaving he said "you know the regular one like a 6 year old can solve it in under a minute isnt that amazing!" again i just sort of ignore the question. 2 days later i brought my 3x3 in and was solving it and he was all freaked out and took a recording of it to show his kids later!

My foot doctor is hilarious every time i bring a cube in no matter what one (im in there a lot) he always says " so if there is an optimal solution or way to solve it that will be the fastest is there a way to scramble it up so that it is the hardest to solve" i never really sure how to answer i always just say yeah sure. his response is always something to the likes of "you should figure that out soon" its so funny 

If you live in america you all know what high school football players are like (usually stupid and dimwitted). I being a part of my football team bring my cube to school and the football players will get all excited and cheering me on and "let me scramble it next" stuff like that and sometimes i dont want them to pop it because it has happened before but the things they do i had one who i let borrow for literally 2.5 hours and he finally came back and said " i cant do it how the hell do you do it so fast" my response is always practice

I get whats the secret to the cube ALL THE TIME!!!! so annoying!

I will be repeating a PLL over and over to get faster and people will say stuff like holy crap did you just solve it!!!!! 

I will pop my cube or just messing with it and take it apart a little and get "thats how you solve it you cheat" one of the worst thing i hear so annoying!

Lastly (for now i have sooooo many to tell) I had one Wrestler who said the stupid i just take the stickers off and i solved it in sub 30 and the kid said you must be cheating or something how is it possible and i told him practice he said no that cant be in you must just be taking the stickers off real fats and putting them back on!!!! really in less then 30 seconds are you kidding me (the people i have to hang out with SOOOO LAME!!!!!!) lol i have many more but for now this is fine haha


----------



## kvaele (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally, a non cuber with a brain!
I was solving my megaminx in class and another teacher came in, so my teacher showed him it. The other teacher said that that is cool to solve it that fast, but all it is is memorizing things from the computer. He was impressed however when I said I never used a guide for megaminx. Which really still isnt that impressive, but I was happy to see someone who wasn't utterly amazed.


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 4, 2011)

You have no idea how many times guys have come up to me and said " Wow your really good with your hands ." Who would have thought that cubing would be a way to get guys  lol. Except for the creepy ones who think they can come sit with me and that i would just love to teach them how to solve it !


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 4, 2011)

my sig.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 5, 2011)

bobo11420 said:


> You have no idea how many times guys have come up to me and said " Wow your really good with your hands ." Who would have thought that cubing would be a way to get guys  lol. Except for the creepy ones who think they can come sit with me and that i would just love to teach them how to solve it !



That's honestly really creepy haha. I'm glad guys have never come up to me and said that honestly I'd just feel so weird. It's almost like a really bad pick up line lol.


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 5, 2011)

cuberr said:


> That's honestly really creepy haha. I'm glad guys have never come up to me and said that honestly I'd just feel so weird. It's almost like a really bad pick up line lol.


 
yeah lol, this one guy was even like sitting right on top of me and was asking me like so what do you look for in a guy, did you know girls pick guys based on their menstruation cycles ! do you think i have a feminine or masculine face ! Mind you the dude was about 7 inches shorter than me and totally dorky lol, it was bad my friend was cracking up so badly.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 5, 2011)

bobo11420 said:


> yeah lol, this one guy was even like sitting right on top of me and was asking me like so what do you look for in a guy, did you know girls pick guys based on their menstruation cycles ! do you think i have a feminine or masculine face ! Mind you the dude was about 7 inches shorter than me and totally dorky lol, it was bad my friend was cracking up so badly.


 
Hahahaha, oh god poor you! I would have been cracking up too.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2011)

You guys are mean ;-;

And btw, I have people, guys and girls, asking me to teach them how to solve the cube. It's not anything creepy man >.>


----------



## cuberr (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not trying to be mean. Sometimes guys just do things that are really creepy. People ask me how to solve the cube all the time too and I always try to help them. It was just the way these guys were talking to her that was weird and creepy.


----------



## goflb (Jan 6, 2011)

i get this: wow! did you really solve that? -.- i just did it in front of you


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 6, 2011)

goflb said:


> i get this: wow! did you really solve that? -.- i just did it in front of you


 
i know right "OMG did you just do that or that cant be possible!" umm i kind of just did it how is it not possible?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> i know right "OMG did you just do that or that cant be possible!" umm i kind of just did it how is it not possible?


I had someone make constipated noises when I finished a solve.


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 6, 2011)

Edward said:


> You guys are mean ;-;
> 
> And btw, I have people, guys and girls, asking me to teach them how to solve the cube. It's not anything creepy man >.>


 
the point is they dont actually care how to solve the cube, they just use it as a diversion  lol


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2011)

bobo11420 said:


> the point is they dont actually care how to solve the cube, they just use it as a diversion  lol


 
That's a good thing...


----------



## Dylan (Jan 6, 2011)

At school the other day i was on the corner of the quads (playground) and trying to solve my 5x5x5 so these guys come over and start abusing me but i just think there jelouse they cant do it


----------



## adfoote (Jan 6, 2011)

Me: That's just what I do, I solve Rubik's cubes *scrambles*
Some girl at my girlfriend's church: really?
Me: yes, really *does a few OH twists*
Her: one handed? (sarcasm)
Me: sure *solves cube OH*
it wasn't my OH cube, just some crappy store-bought, but it was hilarious all the same


----------



## ianography (Jan 6, 2011)

adfoote said:


> Me: That's just what I do, I solve Rubik's cubes *scrambles*
> Some girl at my girlfriend's church: really?
> Me: yes, really *does a few OH twists*
> Her: one handed? (sarcasm)
> ...


 
you showed her.


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 7, 2011)

Edward said:


> That's a good thing...


 
Only if their hot !! =P


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 7, 2011)

Yuu know that lol yuu has when remembering something hilarious followed by a weird look from whoever yuu are hanging with?

A few months ago while walking out of music class at my school's music area/conservatory (idk the translation):
*inserting f2l 3rd pair*
guitar teacher: Have you ever done it in less than 10 minutes?
me: I havent timed myself.
*f2l4 & LL in less than 10 secs*
guitar teacher: what do you play?
me: sax.
guitar teacher: it would be better if you practiced sax this way, definitely you should practice more sax better. ye it will do you better. your head hurts?


----------



## Narraeson (Jan 7, 2011)

cuberr said:


> Sorry, I'm not trying to be mean. Sometimes guys [that are sexist idiots] just do things that are really creepy. People ask me how to solve the cube all the time too and I always try to help them. It was just the way these guys were talking to her that was weird and creepy.


 
Fix'd


----------



## cuberr (Jan 7, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Fix'd


 
Hahahah, yes, exactly.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 8, 2011)

every non cuber thinks it's hillerious when they say 'I can't even do it in 2 weeks'


----------



## ianography (Jan 8, 2011)

when i was going back to class from lunch and i was playing with my cube, a girl came up to me and said, "Y'know, Justin Bieber can solve a Rubik's Cube." And when I told her that I highly doubted that, she then said curtly, "NO. He can. I saw him. He did at a concert. I was there."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 8, 2011)

ianography said:


> when i was going back to class from lunch and i was playing with my cube, a girl came up to me and said, "Y'know, Justin Bieber can solve a Rubik's Cube." And when I told her that I highly doubted that, she then said curtly, "NO. He can. I saw him. He did at a concert. I was there."


 
And he did.


----------



## ianography (Jan 8, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> And he did.


 
meh.


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't be so quick to claim superior knowledge bro.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

A couple of plumbers were working on my studio today so I quickly borrowed a screwdriver to set tensions on my AV after a massive pop (GuHong has spoiled me). After a small chat I proceeded to solve it for them but an edge and a corner piece were mis oriented, so as I was finishing F2L I said that some pieces were wrong..

"yeah, there are a couple of pieces that are mis oriented" one of the guys said. I corrected the edge piece, did a quick OLL and found the bad corner as well "I had noticed that that one was also bad" he remarked.

After finishing I lend him the cube, but the guy could not even get 3 colored pieces together... 

:fp


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> a girl came up to me and said, "Y'know, Justin Bieber can solve a Rubik's Cube." And when I told her that I highly doubted that


Well, that girl showed you. Because he can. 
You should have your own thread: "Cubers say the darndest things, because some of them think they know more than everyone else."


----------



## PJP2810 (Jan 9, 2011)

V-te said:


> *finishes* Let me see it. *takes it in the pool* " I'll give it back in 30 minutes" **takes it underwater** ......30 mins later.... "here" *I solve it* "god damn it!!!!!"
> 
> Lol I was laughing"


 
Buy a Stickerless GuHong, or a Cube4You Tile cube and let them try take the stickers off that


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 9, 2011)

Spoiler






TK 421 said:


> That's strange. I got free ice cream for being able to solve it at pizza hut. and THE MANAGER HIMSELF gave me the ice cream, no kid


 


PowerCuber said:


> I get free coffee at brew nerds for solving cubes


 


theace said:


> I got 20% off on my Mad Over Donuts bill for doing a sub 30 the other day





One of my moms clients took me out to dinner and gave me his "old" video camera (super sexy thousand dollar camera) for solving the cube in under a minute. My mom's client is a millionaire for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

Edward said:


> Don't be so quick to claim superior knowledge bro.


 
I never said he couldn't. I was just trying to say that I got annoyed by the sudden obsession among girls and Justin Bieber.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> I never said he couldn't. I was just trying to say that I got annoyed by the sudden obsession among girls and Justin Bieber.


 
I think it would've been better if you were actually clear about that then.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> I never said he couldn't. I was just trying to say that I got annoyed by the sudden obsession among girls and Justin Bieber.


 
If that's what you were trying to say, you failed pretty hard at it. You said that you highly doubted it. That's saying he couldn't. Not that you dislike his popularity among girls.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> I never said he couldn't. I was just trying to say that I got annoyed by the sudden obsession among girls and Justin Bieber.


 
Regardless, you gotta be smoother than that with the ladies, bro. Next time try something like "I'll solve your Bieber."






Then you'll be too busy swimming in the poon to embarrass yourself on speedsolving forums.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Regardless, you gotta be smoother than that with the ladies, bro. Next time try something like "I'll solve your Bieber."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL that was great. Dexter's Laboratory ftw


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> If that's what you were trying to say, you failed pretty hard at it.* You said that you highly doubted it. That's saying he couldn't.* Not that you dislike his popularity among girls.


 
not necessarily


goatseforever said:


> Regardless, you gotta be smoother than that with the ladies, bro. Next time try something like "I'll solve your Bieber."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh u


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> not necessarily


 
thank you. i now do not feel as much of a moron.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> I never said he couldn't. I was just trying to say that I got annoyed by the sudden obsession among girls and Justin Bieber.


 
How the hell does "I doubt Justin Bieber can solve a rubiks cube," convey the message "Im annoyed at the sudden obsession girls have with Justin Bieber?!"

I really want to hear your reasoning behind this one.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

No where did I say that him saying "I doubt Justin Bieber can solve a rubiks cube," conveyed the message "Im annoyed at the sudden obsession girls have with Justin Bieber?!". 
I said that highly doubting something != to saying its not possible


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> No where did I say that him saying "I doubt Justin Bieber can solve a rubiks cube," conveyed the message "Im annoyed at the sudden obsession girls have with Justin Bieber?!".
> I said that highly doubting something != to saying its not possible


 
Yeah, that's why I obviously didn't quote you. 
:fp


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

Doesn't matter. He said one thing, while thinking/wanting to say another. You don't know the tone he used either, so only he understands if he verbally implied that.

Why did you falsely attack him anyway?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Doesn't matter. He said one thing, while thinking/wanting to say another. You don't know the tone he used either, so only he understands if he verbally implied that.
> 
> Why did you falsely attack him anyway?


 No sh*t, Sherlock. Which is why I am asking for his reasoning of how he thought that sentence conveyed the message.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Dexter looked chubby.
Whenever I solve at a resturaunt, I always notice people staring from the corner from that eye. After the solve, I usually have the "Should have been faster" look patented by Daniel Chan.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

Why do you care? Do you want to mock him to make yourself feel better? You also avoided my question. I would very much like an answer to that.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Why do you care? Do you want to mock him to make yourself feel better? You also avoided my question. I would very much like an answer to that.


 
Make myself feel better? :fp

And your question?
How was it a false attack?




EnterPseudonym said:


> Why do you care?


I love the hypocrisy. 
It's delicious.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 9, 2011)

Again you avoided my question. 



ElectricDoodie said:


> Well, that girl showed you. Because he can.
> You should have your own thread: "Cubers say the darndest things, because some of them think they know more than everyone else."


He never said Bieber couldn't, and then you insult him with "Cubers say the darndest things..." which was totally uncalled for.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Again you avoided my question.
> 
> 
> He never said Bieber couldn't, and then you insult him with "Cubers say the darndest things..." which was totally uncalled for.


 Ok.
Now I'll wait to see if he answers my question.


----------



## Orange (Jan 9, 2011)

"Woah man howd you make your cube turn so fast? Did you put WD40 in it?"


----------



## einstein00 (Jan 9, 2011)

guy: (referring to how I learned to solve) Did you look it up on the internet? 
me: yeah.
guy: so how exactly did you do it?
me: well, you look for certain patterns and then do a set of moves depending on which pattern you see
guy: damn. someone needs to get a life. and a job. i mean, who would sit down and find out every single pattern there is on a rubik's cube...


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

Orange said:


> "Woah man howd you make your cube turn so fast? Did you put WD40 in it?"


 
I actually did this to my first ($1 one) cube :fp


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 9, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> I actually did this to my first ($1 one) cube :fp


 
we all have done this!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 9, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> we all have done this!


 
Nope.
But, I did spray WD-40 in my eye once.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> we all have done this!


 I haven't. I looked online before putting anything in my cube, to know what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 9, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> we all have done this!


 
Actually I never did... I used to use this speed bearing lube called BSB Quiklube. It even worked better than Maru Lube. But Lubix is still superior.


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Ok.
> Now I'll wait to see if he answers my question.


 
can we please just say im a moron and move on?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> can we please just say im a moron and move on?


 Lol, deal.


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Lol, deal.


 
thank you.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 9, 2011)

rubiksnut said:


> My teacher finds me solving the cube during class. She tells me to put it away, but I can't stand an unsolved cube, so I solve it OH, while taking notes. (kinda off-topic)


 
happened to me too  and once when i just scrambled it when techer noticed, i put it away, when she looked away, i solved it and put it on that place again


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 11, 2011)

On My Megaminx in college, almost at last layer...

Friend: Thats a very confused look you've got, are you stuck??
(25 seconds later [All corners already O/P'd])
Friend: Oh OK, maybe not a confused look then...


----------



## TheJCube (Jan 11, 2011)

Dad: Is that your new megachinkclinks?
Me: My megaminx?


----------



## ianography (Jan 12, 2011)

TheJCube said:


> Dad: Is that your new megachinkclinks?
> Me: My megaminx?


 
parents, in my opinion, are the funniest.


----------



## kpcube (Jan 12, 2011)

grandma: why do you solve that all the time?
me: To get faster
grandma: Oh... then why are you turning so slow?
me: practice
grandma: why would you practice turning slow if you wanted to get faster?... And anyway you'll never get faster turning that slow
me:.... :fp


----------



## irontwig (Jan 12, 2011)

What, that's a really valid question.


----------



## kpcube (Jan 12, 2011)

Its more in the way she asked that was funny...... oh... haha forgot to type the last part. Fixed


----------



## theace (Jan 12, 2011)

TheJCube said:


> Dad: Is that your new megachinkclinks?
> Me: My megaminx?



Lol'd so hard...

Today on the train, after a sub 25 average: How do you do it? It's supposed to be impossible right?

:fp:


----------



## Edward (Jan 12, 2011)

kpcube said:


> grandma: why do you solve that all the time?
> me: To get faster
> grandma: Oh... then why are you turning so slow?
> me: practice
> ...


 
>cubers looking down on non-cubers because non-cubers don't understand certain concepts 
>these are concepts which have to be learned, not always common sense 

Seriously, some of these posts are ridiculous. And to the post I quoted: How is she supposed to know going slow can help you go faster?(those words go against what most people know logically. Go slow to go fast? That's like falling down to jump up) And you're face-palm makes it look like you were annoyed with her, not that it was funny.


----------



## theace (Jan 12, 2011)

Edward said:


> >cubers looking down on non-cubers because non-cubers don't understand certain concepts
> >these are concepts which have to be learned, not always common sense
> 
> Seriously, some of these posts are ridiculous. And to the post I quoted: How is she supposed to know going slow can help you go faster?(those words go against what most people know logically. Go slow to go fast? That's like falling down to jump up) And you're face-palm makes it look like you were annoyed with her, not that it was funny.


 
Go slow to go fast is a concept that is applicable pretty much everywhere in life, not just cubing. It applies to playing musical instruments, writing neatly, basketball, and pretty much anything that requires speed to be coupled with dexterity and look ahead.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 12, 2011)

Edward said:


> Go slow to go fast? That's like falling down to jump up


 
I'd say it's jumping up not very high to jump up high.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 14, 2011)

The other day, one of my friends was using her cube when another girl took it and was fooling around with it. (I wasn't there so I'm not sure exactly what they were doing) I guess the girl had dropped the cube on the ground, and it completely smashed into pieces. Later in the day, my friend came up to me and showed me the cube and asked if it could be fixed, but since one of the centers completely broke I told her it wouldn't work. The girl who broke it happened to be in that class and heard me and said, "it really shouldn't be a big deal, you can just glue all the pieces back on". :fp


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2011)

cuberr said:


> The other day, one of my friends was using her cube when another girl took it and was fooling around with it. (I wasn't there so I'm not sure exactly what they were doing) I guess the girl had dropped the cube on the ground, and it completely smashed into pieces. Later in the day, my friend came up to me and showed me the cube and asked if it could be fixed, but since one of the centers completely broke I told her it wouldn't work. The girl who broke it happened to be in that class and heard me and said, "it really shouldn't be a big deal, you can just glue all the pieces back on". :fp


 
I know this isn't what she meant, but she's kind of right. You glue all of the broken pieces back on.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 14, 2011)

Edward said:


> I know this isn't what she meant, but she's kind of right. You glue all of the broken pieces back on.


 
Yeah, the problem is she honestly just meant to glue the whole cube together, which obviously wouldn't help.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 15, 2011)

A cuber (well, sort of a cuber, he acts like a non-cuber) was telling me how angry he was about the guy who, "claimed he was the fastest cuber in the world". I asked him, "Who are you talking about?" He replied, "The guy who thinks he's the fastest at all the events. Feliks or something."

:fp


----------



## sheep1234 (Jan 16, 2011)

A couple of scenarios:

1.) I was comfortable with my 2x2x2 cube, and I thought it couldn't break. Then came one day, when I brought the 2x2x2 Ice Cube to school. Then, I gave it to one of my friends to play with, and the next time I saw it, the cube was completely dismantled. It was put back together, but it was never as good as before.

2.) When I got the 4x4x4 cube for Christmas, I took it out and started scrambling it. Then, my cousin said, "I'll give you a tip -- solve the 2x2 centers first." I already knew that, so I said, "Yeah, I knew that." 

1 week later...

I was solving the 4x4x4 at a party (bored) and that attracted a crowd. Then, my cousin said, "I was the one who taught you how to do that."
Me: "No you weren't."
Cousin: "Yes I was. I told you to solve the centers first."
Me: "But I already knew that..."

3.) The unavoidable: Big kids come, look at my 2x2, say, "That's so easy," call it a 4x4 once or twice, and pop pieces like crazy.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 16, 2011)

sheep1234 said:


> Big kids come


 
no... no. NO. NOOOO!!!! ANYTHING BUT THAT! PLEASE NOOOO.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 16, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> A cuber (well, sort of a cuber, he acts like a non-cuber) was telling me how angry he was about the guy who, "claimed he was the fastest cuber in the world". I asked him, "Who are you talking about?" He replied, "The guy who thinks he's the fastest at all the events. Feliks or something."
> 
> :fp


 
Why :fp? Is is the fastest at most events, and he got his first name right, and many feel like we'll never beat him, so we're angry.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 17, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why :fp? Is is the fastest at most events, and he got his first name right, and many feel like we'll never beat him, so we're angry.


 
He was acting like Faz was making illegitimate claims about his times, like he wasn't the real WR holder.


----------



## icmp4 (Jan 17, 2011)

Last night I overheard a conversation in which someone's friend was mentioned who could solve a Rubik's cube in _under three minutes_!

Shocked faces all round.

He apparently could also do it blindfolded, but that took "more than three minutes".


----------



## notluK (Jan 17, 2011)

"Look he's not even out of high school and he can solve that thing in under a minute!"

I didn't mention that six-year old kids also can. :|


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 17, 2011)

notluK said:


> "Look he's not even out of high school and he can solve that thing in under a minute!"
> 
> I didn't mention that six-year old kids also can. :|


 
Or that the world record holder is fifteen.


----------



## PJP2810 (Jan 17, 2011)

Some of the 'popular' girls in my class today as we were waiting at the start asked if the could scramble my cube, and whilst one of the was doing it one of the others asked if it was "wound up enough" then the other replied, "No, I'll wind it up some more"

I understand the reasons non-cubers use most of the terms they use for 'scrambling' but I really don't get how this one works? Was she trying to make my cube angry with me so I can't solve it???


----------



## ianography (Jan 17, 2011)

PJP2810 said:


> Some of the 'popular' girls in my class today as we were waiting at the start asked if the could scramble my cube, and whilst one of the was doing it one of the others asked if it was "wound up enough" then the other replied, "No, I'll wind it up some more"
> 
> I understand the reasons non-cubers use most of the terms they use for 'scrambling' but I really don't get how this one works? Was she trying to make my cube angry with me so I can't solve it???


 
...They're weird?


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Winding is generally used also for twisting. Like you wind up a toy train set, this is done by twisting the winder repeatedly. I would assume this is why they used this term.


----------



## theace (Jan 17, 2011)

So the more you "wind" your cube, the faster you can turn it. Makes sense since you're "winding" a spring


----------



## Matt (Jan 17, 2011)

My 7 year old cousin asked to see my 3x3x3, so I gave it to him. He did something like (R L' R L' R L' R L') and said "that was easy". Then I showed him my 7x7x7 and he was like "How...?". It was cute BUT he's still a noob.

AND

At school, my friend asked to see my 3x3x3. He just kept doing (R U') and said " You keep doing this and it solves, right?". He thinks that because I did (R U') x 63 or whatever in class


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 17, 2011)

I got a V-Cube 7 for my birthday.
At school my teacher said in class after the holidays: "It's a bit crazy but I'll give it you. "
She mentioned that she made me solve it (I could not get it from her).
Other children said, "You're crazy, so fast".
And I'm not that fast compared to others on this forum, my pr is 26.67 (it's fast).


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2011)

PJP2810 said:


> Was she trying to make my cube angry with me so I can't solve it???



I'm almost certain that the majority of people on this board won't get this


----------



## ms41576 (Jan 17, 2011)

"Hey, son!"
"Hey, Dad.."
**I'm solving my 3x3** 
"So, what alforithms do you use to make the colors match?"
"Dad, it's algorithms..."
"I know. I said that: alforithms!"


----------



## alkanova (Jan 17, 2011)

@ms41576: rofl

So how many times have you solved this?...


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 17, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm almost certain that the majority of people on this board won't get this


 
Really? I think most people know of this phrase/saying. Well, so I thought.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 17, 2011)

"Isn't there some guy in Australia who does that in under a minute?"
~Pizza delivery guy

Partial credit for knowing where Faz is from, but still, try harder.

He then said that my ~20 sec solve was about a minute, so I'm assuming that without a clock he just has a really inaccurate perception of time.


----------



## izovire (Jan 18, 2011)

One time at Puzzle Addictions there was a grandmother that was looking over my shelves and got to the keychains:

Her: "Oh look! It's a little babyyyyy!" 
Me: "Yeah aren't they cute? You should get one and name it!"
Her: "They ARE SOOOOO CUTE! I don't know what to name them... um um I know. I will get one for each of my Grandchildren!"
(so she picks up 6 of them) "This one will be "xxxx" and this one "xxxx" Oh my God they are so cute!" (then held all 6 close to her chest).

I have many more stories... this one is a favorite.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> A cuber (well, sort of a cuber, he acts like a non-cuber) was telling me how angry he was about the guy who, "claimed he was the fastest cuber in the world". I asked him, "Who are you talking about?" He replied, "The guy who thinks he's the fastest at all the events. Feliks or something."
> 
> :fp


 Pffffffftt AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


Matt said:


> My 7 year old cousin asked to see my 3x3x3, so I gave it to him. He did something like (R L' R L' R L' R L') and said "*that was easy*". Then I showed him my 7x7x7 and he was like "How...?". It was cute BUT he's still a noob.
> 
> AND
> 
> At school, my friend asked to see my 3x3x3. He just kept doing (R U') and said " You keep doing this and it solves, right?". He thinks that because I did (R U') x 63 or whatever in class


 
What is he, a staples button?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 18, 2011)

izovire said:


> One time at Puzzle Addictions there was a grandmother that was looking over my shelves and got to the keychains:
> 
> Her: "Oh look! It's a little babyyyyy!"
> Me: "Yeah aren't they cute? You should get one and name it!"
> ...


 
More stories!!!


----------



## Nestor (Jan 18, 2011)

izovire said:


> One time at Puzzle Addictions there was a grandmother that was looking over my shelves and got to the keychains:
> 
> Her: "Oh look! It's a little babyyyyy!"
> Me: "Yeah aren't they cute? You should get one and name it!"
> ...


 
Touching  Most old people I know go _"bahh"_ on my cubes.


----------



## izovire (Jan 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> More stories!!!


 
okay!!

A 12 yr old boy walks into my store really quick, and asks me this:

boy: "Can I buy a box from you?"
me: "I don't sell boxes!"
boy: "But... you have boxes right?"
me: "Hold on I'll get you one..." (so I went and got him a few boxes of different sizes)
boy: "no no no! That box over there!" (and points at a 3x3)

--I guess not all people have heard of a Rubik's cube... or they just forget (or are too lazy!) 

Later that week I went to a 24 hour cafe and the bar tender asked if she could play with my 'box'. I laughed so hard and explained to her the history behind the cube, etc. etc. Then I told her about that boy.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 18, 2011)

izovire said:


> okay!!
> 
> A 12 yr old boy walks into my store really quick, and asks me this:
> 
> ...


That's hilarious. I don't really understand why someone would call it a box though. After all, it is a cube shaped object, so one would naturally think of it as a cube.

Edit: On the topic of your store, do you get a lot of non-cubers who wander into your shop?


----------



## kvaele (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my noob cuber friends doesn't really get the concept of BLD at all, yet he claims to be an extremely knowledgeable cuber. He asks me to proove to him that I can solve it blindfolded, but at the time I really didnt feel like doing another blindfold solve (had just finished 2 before he came up) so I scramble by doing J-Perm, reverse bowtie alg, reverse sexy move x2 for each F2L pair, and a 4-move cross set up. In my "inspection" i looked at every side for <2 seconds and then put my blindfold on and began the solve. It took me like 1 minute but I turned it as slow as possible. Than I show him thie cube and he is like "WOW! YOU CAN DO IT BLINDFOLDED! Now you just gotta work on that inspection."


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

izovire said:


> okay!!
> 
> A 12 yr old boy walks into my store really quick, and asks me this:
> 
> ...


 
An old lady who had alhzemiers called my V5 a box.


----------



## izovire (Jan 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> That's hilarious. I don't really understand why someone would call it a box though. After all, it is a cube shaped object, so one would naturally think of it as a cube.
> 
> Edit: On the topic of your store, do you get a lot of non-cubers who wander into your shop?


 
Yeah, about 95% are non-cubers... 

The most common comments are about my Cubes without stickers on them... they're like "Oh look I can do this one!!!" 

There are some people that come in and expect Jigsaw Puzzles.... they come in and say "Oh, there aren't any puzzles here!" and walk out. I'm trying to jigsaw but wholesalers ask for me to order in quantities of 1000's only. 

I have some more interesting stories... after I get home I'll share some more


----------



## ianography (Jan 18, 2011)

izovire said:


> Yeah, about 95% are non-cubers...
> 
> The most common comments are about my Cubes without stickers on them... they're like "Oh look I can do this one!!!"
> 
> ...


 
Yes please. More would be nice.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 18, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yes please. More would be nice.


 
I agree with this. Your stories are great.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 18, 2011)

moar storees pleace!


----------



## izovire (Jan 18, 2011)

At the 24 hour cafe again:

I'm practicing 7x7 when a drunk guy (and his sober friend) come in and sit not too far away from me.

Drunk: "I bet you can't figure that thing out!"
Me: "Sure I can. I can solve it in 5 minutes"
Drunk: "Well, I think that's just crazy!"
(after 2 solves he watches me the entire time. I scramble again.)
Drunk: "I bet you can't figure that thing out!"
Me: "You want to make a bet? How about $20 that I CAN solve this!"
Drunk: "Okay! I bet you CAN'T!!!" (slams $20 onto the counter, at the same time his friend laughs. The bar tenders also watch this bet and smile.)

I got like 5:4x... a pretty slow time for me. :fp

Drunk: "OMG!!! I can't ****ing believe it! Oh man did you guys watch this ****? Here's your $20... WOW!"



So I kept practicing thereafter and a few solves later:

Drunk: "I bet you can't fix that thing!"
Me: "How much you want to bet?"
His Friend: "Okay I think it's time to go now"
Drunk: "No hold on. I don't believe he can do it."

And so his friend pulled him away. 

This isn't the only occasion where I earned some money from a cubing bet.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

izovire said:


> At the 24 hour cafe again:
> 
> I'm practicing 7x7 when a drunk guy (and his sober friend) come in and sit not too far away from me.
> 
> ...


 
This should be my life at the lunch table at school.


----------



## PJP2810 (Jan 18, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm almost certain that the majority of people on this board won't get this


 
I'm almost certain I won't get it. Have I made some sort of reference to an old TV show or old joke that I am unaware of?


----------



## alkanova (Jan 18, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> This should be my life at the lunch table at school.



You are allowed to drink in your school! and the students have enough money to bet with after buying lunch (and enough alcohol to get drunk)! Awesome!


----------



## Vishal (Jan 18, 2011)

Back then I solved the cube in 50 seconds and I solved it in class and a kid said I quickly took peices out and put them back in. I had to solve it 5 more times for him to believe me. Lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Epic :fp


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 18, 2011)

Vishal said:


> Back then I solved the cube in 50 seconds and I solved it in class and a kid said I quickly took peices out and put them back in. I had to solve it 5 more times for him to believe me. Lol


 
I got the same thing, except he said I was taking the stickers off. That makes it even more facepalm-worthy, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## izovire (Jan 20, 2011)

okay, got another one today!

2 ladies walk into Puzzle Addictions and I do the routine walkthrough of the puzzles and I hand them a couple cubes to scramble. While scrambling they talk to each other about one of their friends can solve it really fast (like 3 minutes). I then solved one (typical 18 sec. avg. solve).

Lady1: "OMG! That's so crazy! Are you that guy that has the WR?"
Lady2: "I think he can solve it in 45 seconds or something"
Lady1: "No! Isn't it 1 minute?"
Lady2: "That was Will Smith wasn't it?"
Lady1: "yeah.... no."
Lady2: "It was on a TV special 3 years ago."
Lady1: "You're the guy right?"
Me: "No. The WR is 6.77 sec."
(they both drop their jaws)
Lady1: "omigosh!!! no wayyy!"
Lady2: "Can you do it that fast?"
Me: "maybe. Give me an easier scramble and maybe I can!"


----------



## ianography (Jan 20, 2011)

izovire said:


> okay, got another one today!
> 
> 2 ladies walk into Puzzle Addictions and I do the routine walkthrough of the puzzles and I hand them a couple cubes to scramble. While scrambling they talk to each other about one of their friends can solve it really fast (like 3 minutes). I then solved one (typical 18 sec. avg. solve).
> 
> ...


 
hehehe.


----------



## Maniac (Jan 22, 2011)

A comment on one of Nakajima's video.



> you know how this is easy? all you have to do is that first alga-rhythm bakwards. I can do this SUPER EASY


----------



## clincr (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Nope.
> But, I did spray WD-40 in my eye once.



Did your eye turn well?






Maniac said:


> A comment on one of Nakajima's video.




Sounds like some Greek dance style.


And I'm doing a presentation on 'mathematics of the Rubik's Cube' at school so I'll have plenty of hilarious questions next week.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, on the bus:
non-cuber: "oohhh, you brought that again." *points at 2x2*
me: "Uhh, yeah."
non-cuber: "Lemme mix it up."
me: "uh, sure."
non-cuber: "Ok here. " *hands me the cube* "Oh wait, I'm gunna time it." *Starts looking for phone and looks up at my inspecting* "OH F*** NO, YOU CANT STUDY IT."


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 22, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Lol, on the bus:
> non-cuber: "oohhh, you brought that again." *points at 2x2*
> me: "Uhh, yeah."
> non-cuber: "Lemme mix it up."
> ...


 
I respond to this with "Yeah I can. They let you inspect for 15 seconds at competition."
If they take it when you're trying to inspect, let them rescramble. Inspect afterward and solve.

On the other hand, it's good for recognition.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yesterday at school, I was solving my 2x2, about 5 different people in my class wanted to play with my "4-cube"...


----------



## rishabh (Jan 22, 2011)

this happened to me once

non cuber: LET ME MESS IT UP!
me: ok
non cuber: *messes it up then removes 1 piece and flips is* ok solve
me: *solves then encounters 1 wrongly flipped edge* *about to flip it by removing*
non cuber: YOU CANT DO THAT CHEATER
me: wait wut? you are the one who made the cube unsolveable in the first place


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 22, 2011)

okay these kids on my bus said "lemme screw that so much so you can't solve it" me"okay" i solve it in 27 sec,pretty good time for me, them "woah, that asian just solved that in like 3 minutes" me"yeah, whatever"


----------



## kvaele (Jan 22, 2011)

Some ignorant kid in school walks by me when I'm solving and my aisian friend is standing next to me. In the middle of my pll alg he rips it from my hands and says "Thats enough scrambling! Just let him solve it now!" and hands it to my friend.


----------



## Someone755 (Jan 22, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> every non cuber thinks it's hillerious when they say 'I can't even do it in 2 weeks'


 
true, so very true...


----------



## kvaele (Jan 22, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> every non cuber thinks it's hillerious when they say 'I can't even do it in 2 weeks'


 
Yeah. Whenever I say my pb or average or my time for any particular solve, thay usually say "Jeez. I cant even do that in __ Weeks.


----------



## bluedasher (Jan 22, 2011)

rishabh said:


> this happened to me once
> 
> non cuber: LET ME MESS IT UP!
> me: ok
> ...



When someone does that to me, I just say, "WOWWWW Something tells me you flipped an edge."
Non-cuber gets amazed that I knew he did it. 
I tell him to flip it and put it back himself. 
He does. 

Re-cap...
I solved the cube and I can read minds LOL!


----------



## rishabh (Jan 22, 2011)

i had another non cuber scenario

(note: im asian)

while im solving my 3x3 , (this was a long solve since i messed up) i messed up a alg so while fixing it some random class mates takes it and takes apart the cube and fixes it ,
random class mate : DONE , BEAT THAT


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, this one time I had my 2x2 out at lunch and some kid who thought he was like super smart was like "Hey man, I got an idea, why don't you make a cube that has 16 stickers." I'm almost sure he was referring to 4x4.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 22, 2011)

PJP2810 said:


> I'm almost certain I won't get it. Have I made some sort of reference to an old TV show or old joke that I am unaware of?


 
What I meant was when you mentioned "wound-up" and then later said "make my cube angry". I'm working under the impression that to wind someone up is a British expression.


----------



## Whippopotamus (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh dear, I've had quite a few of these moments... I started cubing properly after solving the cube without any guides a few months before christmas, and I have got a Ultimate Lubix Guhong and learnt 2 look OLL and PLL since then, and I practise quite a lot a school, and I have had people say thing such as:
"If I stamp on it then you wont be able to do it."
"OMG I know someone who can do it in like 3 minutes, he is well quick. [I just solved it around 40s infront of her]"
Them: "How do you do it?" Me: "I keep turning it until its solved, completely randomly, I'm just luckier than everyone else." Them: "REALLY!? :O" 
"Wow look at him strum it!!!" [Doing an alg with lots of M2's]
"You are so close, just 1 edge out of place [They could only see 2 sides, with a 3-cycle PLL left]." I start algorithm "Oh no, you have messed it up now." I finish. "OMGGGGGGGGG YOU HAVE JUST DONE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2011)

Whippopotamus said:


> Oh dear, I've had quite a few of these moments... I started cubing properly after solving the cube without any guides a few months before christmas, and I have got a Ultimate Lubix Guhong and learnt 2 look OLL and PLL since then, and I practise quite a lot a school, and I have had people say thing such as:*
> "If I stamp on it then you wont be able to do it."
> "OMG I know someone who can do it in like 3 minutes, he is well quick. [I just solved it around 40s infront of her]"
> Them: "How do you do it?" Me: "I keep turning it until its solved, completely randomly, I'm just luckier than everyone else." Them: "REALLY!? :O"
> ...



*Dumb.*

I don't get why people feel the need to tell you when you solved it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 23, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> What I meant was when you mentioned "wound-up" and then later said "make my cube angry". I'm working under the impression that to wind someone up is a British expression.


 
I've heard it, and used it. It's not uncommon.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Had my 2x2
"DUde that's so easy, even I can solve that and I can't solve a regular Rubik's Cube."
*I set up T Perm*
Me: Here, solve it then.
Him:Look you already set up 3 faces for me!
Me:Yeah, should be pretty damn easy.
Him:*messes it up* Okay, I can't do it dude.
Me:Kids.


----------



## Mattcrmd (Jan 25, 2011)

Non-cuber 1: Let *me* scramble it. I'll do a *hard* one.
Non-cuber 2: It doesn't matter. They can solve any puzzle using logarithms.
Me (5 seconds later (all he's doing is variations of R, R', U, U'): You're scrambling it horribly.
Non-cuber 1: Oh yeah? *starts using L and L'*
Non-cuber 2: It still doesn't matter. He's memorized all the logarithms. He knows how to turn it for every combination of stickers.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 25, 2011)

Tonight, I was at a basketball game with mah cube.
I was drilling memo for blind, and the people sitting behind me were muttering things to themselves like "Oh, he can't do it. That thing's stumped him." After a good memo of 50 seconds (hey, it's good for me anyway), I looked up, put the cube under my knees--I was sitting on bleachers and that was the best obstruction of view available--and I started solving. Ended with 1:43.86. Great solve. They were all, "Man, that took FOREVER. If you're gonna do it, do it right!"
So I set up a U-perm, hand one of them the cube, and I instruct him to solve it.
He's failing to solve it (as expected, to be honest), and his girlfriend next to him's all, "Give me that!"
She takes it, does the U-perm, and hands it back, solved. I was astonished, shook her hand, and had to leave.
Unfortunately, I didn't catch a name. What a shame.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha wow that'd be awesome to see. I wish you'd gotten a picture of the dude's face I bet it was priceless. Go to more games and try to get that name.


----------



## BPearase (Jan 25, 2011)

I was solving on the bus ride home from the mall. A lady gets on with her husband and sits near me. She watches a couple soves then she starts rubbing he head. Then she says "I ... I don't understand... he is giving me a headache.."


----------



## Julian (Jan 25, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Tonight, I was at a basketball game with mah cube.
> I was drilling memo for blind, and the people sitting behind me were muttering things to themselves like "Oh, he can't do it. That thing's stumped him." After a good memo of 50 seconds (hey, it's good for me anyway), I looked up, put the cube under my knees--I was sitting on bleachers and that was the best obstruction of view available--and I started solving. Ended with 1:43.86. Great solve. They were all, "Man, that took FOREVER. If you're gonna do it, do it right!"
> So I set up a U-perm, hand one of them the cube, and I instruct him to solve it.
> He's failing to solve it (as expected, to be honest), and his girlfriend next to him's all, "Give me that!"
> ...


Lol, that's awesome!


----------



## cuberr (Jan 26, 2011)

So today my friend was looking through my phone and reading some of my text messages. She comes across a few from my other friend who cubes and reads them out loud. She happens to see one where he is talking about re-learning some PLLs and also learning some new OLLs. Then she goes to the next text which has AUF in it. Oblivious, she makes a sarcastic comment about how intense we are that we even made up our own abbreviations for everything. Sad thing is I tried to teach her how to cube before and used PLL and OLL and also showed her sheets from the internet that used those abbreviations.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Your friends fail so hard at cubing.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Your friends fail so hard at cubing.


 
You just can't even imagine..


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 28, 2011)

At school I let see my V-Cube 7 and 4x4 cube.
A young said, "Can I see one."
And he said: "eey this is a 7x7."
another boy said, "I do nothing understand of the cubes."
The teacher said, "Me too."

A few days later I had a magic and with a V-Cube 5. One girl said: "The cube you still have al."
My teacher say the same.
I said, "No that's a 7x7"
And later she said: "Can you do the Magic if it is scrambled?"
I said, "No, they should not be scrambled."

She can solve a 3x3 and 2x2 (LBL).


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 28, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> H
> Me:Kids.


 
Dude. You're like 13.


----------



## ianography (Jan 28, 2011)

I taught my brother how to solve the magic, and he learned it really fast, which caught me off guard, but he refuses to even try and solve a 3x3. His excuse is he doesn't want to be stared at (which is actually quite valid, considering that he _hates_ large crowds).


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> And later she said: "Can you do the Magic if it is scrambled?"
> I said, "No, they should not be scrambled."


 
It's a good skill to have, solving completely effed up magics. It makes it look more difficult than the real goal (in competition) is.


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)

When I started solving at school, I would _always_ get kids watching that say stuff like
"Wait, you're not finished! So you cant do it!" (right after oll)
than
"You are such an idiot! You got really close and then you just screwed it up!"(during pll)
than
"Oh... never mind"(after pll)


----------



## Nestor (Jan 30, 2011)

kvaele said:


> When I started solving at school, I would _always_ get kids watching that say stuff like
> "Wait, you're not finished! So you cant do it!" (right after oll)
> than
> "You are such an idiot! You got really close and then you just screwed it up!"(during pll)
> ...



"Lets see you do it so you can call me an idiot again"


----------



## Narraeson (Jan 30, 2011)

Me: *walking to get lunch at school, 1h solving, looked away cause I just started an algorithm*
Teacher: Wow! One handed and you're not even looking! That must take some skill!
Me: *solve*
Teacher pretty much crapped his pants.
----
I'm just solving during class when the teacher's writing a lot on the board. Random girl behind me, "How many times have you solved that, anyway?" Best friend: "OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!" All three of us got detention, but it was funny as hell.


----------



## ianography (Jan 30, 2011)

Over the summer, I went to the park with both my 3x3 and 4x4 and some little kids saw me solving them (maybe 4 and 5 years old). So they come over to me and ask me to do more magic tricks for them.

Usually that would be a complete facepalm but since they were little kids it was pretty funny.


----------



## ianography (Jan 30, 2011)

Also, this is a story about when I was a non-cuber, probably second grade. I was really into making comics at that age (but only ones with one issue). And a few weeks ago, I was looking through some old stuff and found a comic I made. It basically was the part in Superman before Krypton exploded. anyway, it was everybody had superpowers, but they had to work for it. What did I choose? They had to solve a Rubik's Cube. And I don't even think that I picked a cube up beforehand.


----------



## theace (Jan 30, 2011)

I was sitting in the college cafeteria solving my megaminx yesterday when this group of people behind my table start staring and commenting how I'd never be able to solve it. I pretty much ignored them. A minute later, I finished the last layer and pretty much slammed my timer. This guy looked at the solved minx, and choked on his ginger lemon so hard that it came out of his nose. Then, he rushed over to my table and was like: wtfwtfwtfwt... You solved it! You actually effing solved! wtf! Dude! You're a effing genius! F f f! I can't believe my effing eyes! How the eff did you do it? Eff man! *picks up minx and observes it* eff! This thing is effing crazy! It's got 12 effing faces! ... Etc etc etc... He went on for the next 5 minutes and then, we just decided to leave as his swearing and hyper - ness was attracting too much attention...

But seriously, I haven't heard anyone say f*** so many times. Not even russel peters.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 30, 2011)

theace said:


> I was sitting in the college cafeteria solving my megaminx yesterday when this group of people behind my table start staring and commenting how I'd never be able to solve it. I pretty much ignored them. A minute later, I finished the last layer and pretty much slammed my timer. *This guy looked at the solved minx, and choked on his ginger lemon so hard that it came out of his nose.* Then, he rushed over to my table and was like: wtfwtfwtfwt... You solved it! You actually effing solved! wtf! Dude! You're a effing genius! F f f! I can't believe my effing eyes! How the eff did you do it? Eff man! *picks up minx and observes it* eff! This thing is effing crazy! It's got 12 effing faces! ... Etc etc etc... He went on for the next 5 minutes and then, we just decided to leave as his swearing and hyper - ness was attracting too much attention...
> 
> But seriously, I haven't heard anyone say f*** so many times. Not even russel peters.



*ew.*

lol.


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 30, 2011)

Today a man say that is impossible to solve de Rubik's cube in 6 seconds, he say 6 hours, why don't believe people it until say see it.
I let see the 6.77 from Faz and hee see it is accelerated (I know it is now 6.65 but I had no Wi-Fi there).

And I was doing the last two edges of the V-Cube 7 and I take my iPod touch and he say you cheats (I don't know it in English).
I hate if people that say, then you must still understand it.
The people who see that understand it not and they are frightened if they seen it.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 31, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> Someone saw me solving my V-Cube 7, and he got reeeeeeeealy close to me and whispered in my ear,
> "So... Whats the algorithim?"
> I laughed at him, returning to my 7x7x7. When I finished, he said,
> "You suck for a rookie"
> I than proceeded to take his coffee and throw it onto him, and run...


 
Cool story.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> Someone saw me solving my V-Cube 7, and he got reeeeeeeealy close to me and whispered in my ear,
> "So... Whats the algorithim?"
> I laughed at him, returning to my 7x7x7. When I finished, he said,
> "You suck for a rookie"
> I than proceeded to take his coffee and throw it onto him, and run...


 
This thread. She is for real stories. 

I kind of lol when people say "I'd learn, but it's hard", because with all of these resources, it's just memorizing directions :T


----------



## Narraeson (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude, how do you get it to move so fast?
"Lube.."
LOL YOU PERV! YOU F*** RUBIK'S CUBES!
-
And that's why I say a random foreign word and everybody just /blankstare's and walks away.


----------



## AndrewRocks (Jan 31, 2011)

It may be shameless, but I've been guilty of sitting next to pretty girls on the train and solving it as fast as I can repeatedly until they comment on it. Then I go for the phone number.


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 2, 2011)

I was solving my Megaminx in Carl's Jr when the manager comes out and gives me two cookies and a backpack, practically crapping himself. 
The moral, cubing=cookies.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## theace (Feb 6, 2011)

In the middle of RCMO today, this family walks into the hall and takes a look around. The dad goes like: there people are trying to solve the magic box puzzle!
Cuber: It's called a rubik's cube.
Dad: Oh! Can you get one colour? i can! It takes me about 5 to 10 minutes though!
Cuber: I can solve the entire thing. We all can.
Dad: Is it even possible? How many hours or days does it take you?
Cuber: Uhmm... We're all sub 30
Dad: ?
Cuber: It takes less than 30 seconds.
Dad: That's practically impossible. You think I'm stupid?
*Someone gets a 22.xx*
Dad: O_____o
Kid: He did it dad!
Dad: Let's see the other stalls at the fest! I'm hungry.

Us: Major :fp


----------



## ianography (Feb 6, 2011)

theace said:


> In the middle of RCMO today, this family walks into the hall and takes a look around. The dad goes like: there people are trying to solve the magic box puzzle!
> Cuber: It's called a rubik's cube.
> Dad: Oh! Can you get one colour? i can! It takes me about 5 to 10 minutes though!
> Cuber: I can solve the entire thing. We all can.
> ...


 
That's an epic fail on that dad's part.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 6, 2011)

I solved cube in school and later when I typed fast on computer, one boy asked me if I can do it so fast because of practicing on my cube


----------



## Magix (Feb 6, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> I solved cube in school and later when I typed fast on computer, one boy asked me if I can do it so fast because of practicing on my cube


 
Lol, it's interesting though, due to the fact that most cubers type on the keyboard a lot and cube a lot, the fingers are really fast and accurate.

Should put that into some sort of a more practical use.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 6, 2011)

Who else gets this?
*Doing an 
OLL or PLL algorithm*
"DUDE! You messed it up!"


----------



## BPearase (Feb 6, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Who else gets this?
> *Doing an
> OLL or PLL algorithm*
> "DUDE! You messed it up!"


 That happens every time I take the bus and cube..


----------



## sheep1234 (Feb 6, 2011)

At school:
I'm solving a rubik's cube, and when I'm halfway through F2L, my friend grabs it, scrambles it, and yells, "Setback!"

Then, after I solved it again, a different kid says, "No you didn't solve it!" and scrambles it again.

SIDENOTE: Solving it during class can attract quite a big crowd. The teacher makes a note about how I'm solving it, and the next thing I know, 3/4 of the class is like, "OMFG HOW DOES HE DO THAT LET'S TIME HIM!"


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 7, 2011)

Magix said:


> Lol, it's interesting though, due to the fact that most cubers type on the keyboard a lot and cube a lot, the fingers are really fast and accurate.
> 
> Should put that into some sort of a more practical use.


 
Guitar and piano here.


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 7, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Guitar and piano here.


 
Musical instruments are only practical to a point.


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 7, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Musical instruments are only practical to a point.


 
Entertaining self, entertaining/impressing others (for various reasons)


----------



## Julian (Feb 7, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Entertaining self, entertaining/impressing others (for various reasons)


Sorta like speedcubin?


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, but speedcubing is looked down on, for the same reason that musicians are worshiped. 
Speedcubing: "You spent so much time memorizing so many things and practiced till you're that fast? No life nerd olololol!"
Musicians: "You spent so much time memorizing so many things and practiced until you're that good? I love you!"


----------



## Julian (Feb 7, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Yeah, but speedcubing is looked down on, for the same reason that musicians are worshiped.
> Speedcubing: "You spent so much time memorizing so many things and practiced till you're that fast? No life nerd olololol!"
> Musicians: "You spent so much time memorizing so many things and practiced until you're that good? I love you!"


That's true, and sometimes that gets to me. However, I only really started to enjoy this hobby once I stopped caring what people thought about it


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes I practice some PLLs under my desk during a boring lecture, and this guy next to me is watch me do it and when the cube gets to a solved position, he whispers, "dude, that's amazing, you can do it without looking!"


----------



## theace (Feb 7, 2011)

sheep1234 said:


> At school:
> I'm solving a rubik's cube, and when I'm halfway through F2L, my friend grabs it, scrambles it, and yells, "Setback!"


 Lol


----------



## Magix (Feb 7, 2011)

sheep1234 said:


> At school:
> I'm solving a rubik's cube, and when I'm halfway through F2L, my friend grabs it, scrambles it, and yells, "Setback!"
> 
> Then, after I solved it again, a different kid says, "No you didn't solve it!" and scrambles it again.
> ...


 
Posts like these are exactly why I don't solve in public places. People make stupid comments or I get too much attention.

I solve because I like to solve, not for attention. ._.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 7, 2011)

search in googl "oh oll"
google: "did you mean 'oh lol'?"


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> search in googl "oh oll"
> google: "did you mean 'oh lol'?"


 
doesn't happen to me


----------



## izovire (Feb 8, 2011)

Today I will be posting a series of "non-cubers say the darndest things" stories about most of my conversations with my landlord. :fp

The first story is around the time we first met. I was showing off my cubing times and he was quite impressed. 

Landlord: "I didn't know people could do it that fast. I remember when it came out in the '80s and I figured it out myself in 1 month."
Me: "Can you still solve it now?"
Landlord: "I still have the same cube from the '80s. I solve it at home sometimes."

(so then I scrambled my cube and handed it to him)

Landlord: "Oh wow this feels great, what kind of grease did you put in it"
Me: "Just silicone... now, can I watch you solve it."
Landlord: "It takes me a long time"
Me: "That's okay, at least you can solve it right? I'm curious about you solving method."

(So he turns it and jerks it around like he knows what he's doing. 3 minutes pass and the best he got was 7 colors on the blue face.)

Landlord: "It takes me a long time to figure it out. But I can do it using my method."
Me: "Can you please explain your particular method?"
Landlord: "It's quite long and difficult to understand."

(Then his phone rang and it ended like that)

--We can all assume he doesn't know **** about the cube, right?


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> doesn't happen to me


 
probably it's other language my google and your google use... when I clicked at that link, he did it again... btw, first result for me is "Places for question oll near locality Ohaio"


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

izovire said:


> --We can all assume he doesn't know **** about the cube, right?


 
when I was in about seven years old and got it first time in my hands, it took me few hours to make one side too


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> when I was in about seven years old and got it first time in my hands, it took me few hours to make one side too



Yeah, but he "already knew how to do it".


----------



## gbcuber (Feb 8, 2011)

When I solve the cube in front of people, the first thing they ask is "What do you do in your spare time?", often followed by, "what's the secret?"


----------



## izovire (Feb 8, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> When I solve the cube in front of people, the first thing they ask is "What do you do in your spare time?", often followed by, *"what's the secret?*"


 
Sometimes it's "What's the secret?" followed by, "There must be some ridiculously long math equation for learning it"


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

izovire said:


> Sometimes it's "What's the secret?" followed by, "There must be some ridiculously long math equation for learning it"


 
and sometimes even"cheater"


----------



## izovire (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's the 2nd story of my landlord. The time of this was just after I opened my store for business. It's linked to the story above ^

(He walks into my store around closing time).

Landlord: "Okay, I forgot how to solve it using my method. Can you teach me?"
Me: "Sure! But first you will need to buy one of my 3x3's"

(So he pays for the cheapest 3x3 in my store, the F-I)

Landlord: "Okay, so you showed me the first step. "Plus", right?"
:fp Me: "Cross"
Landlord: "That's right I remember."

(He continues trying to solve the cross. Time passes and the furthest he got was 3 pieces...)

Me: "Do you need some help"
Landlord: "You know me, I figure things out pretty well by myself."

(Eventually he gives up and I start showing him examples.)

Landlord: "I see what you're doing, but mine isn't working the same as yours!"
Me: "There's nothing different. You're just thinking too much. All you need is 4 pieces to make a cross."
Landlord: ".... ... okay."

(The FI slipped out of his hands and fell on the floor, popping several caps. He then immediately picks up the caps and puts them wherever. :fp :fp :fp)

Me: "You know what, how about I let you borrow my book. (Speedsolving the Cube by Dan Harris)"
Landlord: "But isn't that cheating?"
Me: "Is learning the ABC's from a teacher considered cheating?"
Landlord: "......"

(I just gave him a new FI instead of fixing the caps on the other one... just to get him out of there before he breaks something else.)

--So he borrowed my book for about a week and returns it a week later... The story will continue in the 3rd story. They're linked together. :fp


----------



## ianography (Feb 8, 2011)

One kid at school knew that I could solve the Rubik's Cube, so he comes up to me and asks if I have the Gear Cube. Although he called it "The Gear Box", I was still quite impressed he knew about it.


----------



## whauk (Feb 10, 2011)

its a bit OT but i think it fits best here:
in german there is a verb called "loben" and it actually happens to me that whenever i see this word i read "lolben"... i definitely spend too much time in this forum


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 10, 2011)

whauk said:


> its a bit OT but i think it fits best here:
> in german there is a verb called "loben" and it actually happens to me that whenever i see this word i read "lolben"... i definitely spend too much time in this forum


 
I thought the verb was "lolben" but I had to read it a second time haha.


----------



## Owen (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't bring my cubes to school anymore, but I decided to bring my megaminx today.
I took it out, and the storm started.

"Woah, how fast can you do that one?" (Legitimate question, but annoying.)

"Can I try?" (No.)

"How hard is it?" (sigh...)

"Wow! it's a six sided Rubik's cube!" (Um... No...)


And then I remembered my I don't bring cubes to school anymore.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 10, 2011)

AndrewRocks said:


> It may be shameless, but I've been guilty of sitting next to pretty girls on the train and solving it as fast as I can repeatedly until they comment on it. Then I go for the phone number.


 
and that, kids, is how you pick up chicks with a rubik's cube


----------



## ianography (Feb 10, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> and that, kids, is how you pick up chicks with a rubik's cube


 
if only there was a like button on this forum...


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> if only there was a like button on this forum...


 
yeah, i'd like your sig 

antcuber: try doing it with your teraminx (petaminx? )


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

whauk said:


> its a bit OT but i think it fits best here:
> in german there is a verb called "loben" and it actually happens to me that whenever i see this word i read "lolben"... i definitely spend too much time in this forum


----------



## Tyjet66 (Feb 11, 2011)

I brought my KO 5x5 to school today, while someone was scrambling it, a couple pieces popped. He was like in shock and I was making a big deal out of it. He legitimately offered to pay me $25 because he thought he broke it. I should've taken the money but I decided to be nice and let him in on the joke.

Why is it that non-cubers can't seem to figure out that cubes/puzzles can be dismantled?


----------



## cuber93 (Feb 11, 2011)

When people say, "Tell me the code" assuming that you can do R U R' U' over and over again until the cube solves itself.
Or when they say "So you solve it side by side", and how everyone that watches me solve a 3x3x3 can apparently solve the cube, and one thing that they dont say but do. They take it then only scramble with like 6 moves and say if you cant resolve it in 6 moves that your really not that good with the cube.


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> I brought my KO 5x5 to school today, while someone was scrambling it, a couple pieces popped. He was like in shock and I was making a big deal out of it. He legitimately offered to pay me $25 because he thought he broke it. I should've taken the money but I decided to be nice and let him in on the joke.
> 
> Why is it that non-cubers can't seem to figure out that cubes/puzzles can be dismantled?


My dad was going to get me a new V cube 6 when it exploded for the first time





cuber93 said:


> When people say, "Tell me the code" assuming that you can do R U R' U' over and over again until the cube solves itself.
> Or when they say "So you solve it side by side", and how everyone that watches me solve a 3x3x3 can apparently solve the cube, and one thing that they dont say but do. They take it then only scramble with like 6 moves and say if you cant resolve it in 6 moves that your really not that good with the cube.


 
Tell them the cheat is:
square, L1, Up, Circle, R2, Down, left

I have been teaching my friend how to solve a rubik cube. He can do the F2L comfortable but with the last layer he needs some help in what to do.
I was watching him finish off the last edge of the second layer and I knew it was going to be an easy LL case. Turns out it was a last layer skip. This is his first time he has solved it with out any assistant and I haven't had that happen to me before.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 12, 2011)

My favorite excuse is:
"I can't do it because I'm Mexican"
It's this comment that leaves me tempted to put Alejandro's BLD WR on my iPod just to shut them up.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 12, 2011)

C&*Q*&Q&*A*.



Owen said:


> And then I remembered my I don't bring cubes to school anymore.



Was it because you started failing English?



Tyjet66 said:


> Why is it that non-cubers can't seem to figure out that cubes/puzzles can be dismantled?


 
They don't figure it out because they never try, and never had a reason to.


----------



## break (Feb 12, 2011)

wow genius


----------



## bicmedic (Feb 12, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> My favorite excuse is:
> "I can't do it because I'm Mexican"
> It's this comment that leaves me tempted to put Alejandro's BLD WR on my iPod just to shut them up.



I'm curious how many people you've heard this excuse from. I nearly spit coke out my nose when I read that.


----------



## ivanradanov (Feb 13, 2011)

At school, a friend (he can solve the cube but he's not color neutral and I am) is watching me how I solve it,
*Making a green cross on the bottom*
*solving F2L*
*About to start OLL*
friend: WTF? It took you about 20 sec to make the white cross???
me: *ignore him*
*do oll, do pll*
friend: WTF, you actually solve the three layers at the same time???
me::fp


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 13, 2011)

ivanradanov said:


> At school, a friend (he can solve the cube but he's not color neutral and I am) is watching me how I solve it,
> *Making a green cross on the bottom*
> *solving F2L*
> *About to start OLL*
> ...


 
LL take you 20 sec?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 13, 2011)

Cubers say the darndest things sometimes.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 13, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> LL take you 20 sec?


 
No, he said the first two layers took him 20 seconds.


----------



## theace (Feb 13, 2011)

I love it when they say 'What's the trick?' Oh nothing, you just spin it around and go Abrakadabra Alakazam Shmunkin Doodle Jenkins and it's solved.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 13, 2011)

cuberr said:


> No, he said the first two layers took him 20 seconds.


 
oh, I understood it that it took him the same time to do F2L and LL :/ sry, my bad


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 13, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> My favorite excuse is:
> "I can't do it because I'm Mexican"
> It's this comment that leaves me tempted to put Alejandro's BLD WR on my iPod just to shut them up.


 
This is probably the funniest thing ive ever heard!  and yeah how many times have you hear this excuse?


----------



## karlzhao314 (Feb 13, 2011)

Whenever I cube i front of noncubers, some of them get really interested and try to make me teach them the whole thing in the 5 minutes we have in break, while others just walk right by and say "NERD".


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 13, 2011)

"okay show me how to do it"
I scramble "okay, first you solve a cross"
"yes but how do you get there?"
"Magic, next you do F2l In 5 seconds"
"what did you say" (show them)
"then I do OLL and PLL"
"cheater"
"how?"
"you just do random stuff"
"No I memorize whats called algorithms< pull out stack of OLLs> I have half of these + three stacks"
"Thats cheating"
"uhhu, Okay you caught me I just go so fast you can't see me switchng the stickers"
"haha I knew it" walks away
"LOZER"


----------



## asportking (Feb 13, 2011)

This isn't really a story, but what should I respond when people ask me "what's the secret?" I get asked that question by non-cubers so much and I'm not sure how to answer it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> This isn't really a story, but what should I respond when people ask me "what's the secret?" I get asked that question by non-cubers so much and I'm not sure how to answer it.


 
youtube.com


----------



## izovire (Feb 13, 2011)

izovire said:


> Today I will be posting a series of "non-cubers say the darndest things" stories about most of my conversations with my landlord. :fp
> 
> The first story is around the time we first met. I was showing off my cubing times and he was quite impressed.
> 
> ...





izovire said:


> Here's the 2nd story of my landlord. The time of this was just after I opened my store for business. It's linked to the story above ^
> 
> (He walks into my store around closing time).
> 
> ...



I thought I'd round up this series into 1 post because I forgot to post the last part.


So a week passes and it's now Saturday. Donovan (lubix) and another cuber are visiting at the same time my Landlord walks in.

Landlord: "Okay, I learned it!"
Me: "Learned what?"
Landlord: "The method in this book"
Me: "Which one? There's 2"
Landlord: "The one with all of the algorithms"
Me: "Okay! Show me a T Perm."

(He flips through my book. Then changes the subject... sort of)

Landlord: "I have a better idea for a method than the one in this book."
Me: "You mean CFOP?"
Donovan: [smirks]
Landlord: "Yeah... I was searching online and found God's Algorithm. Here I'll show you."

(he quickly tries to take over my computer and I stop him)

Me: "We already know what it is." (I explained it to him in detail)
Landlord: "Then what are we waiting for, let's try this method and you could get the WR... that would make you famous, and your business will be famous too!"
Donovan: "The human brain can't handle that type of information to solve the cube in 20 moves or less."
Me: "We're not computers... plus, you only have 15 seconds of inspection time if you want to get a record time with this method."
Landlord: "But if you practice this enough, you can do it. Just like the method you guys use now!"
Donovan: "You can't master it, not even in a million years!"
Landlord: "See watch we'll start practicing now!"

(He turns the cube 6 moves behind his back)

Landlord: "This is only a 6 move scramble. See if you can solve it like this!"

(I could NOT solve it in 6 moves)

Landlord: "That was only 6 moves, I could have done that easily."
Me: "That's because you scrambled it."
Landlord: "But... you see the method? You practice every-single-move by doing 4 moves... going back 4 moves... doing 5, going back, etc. etc. until you reach 20!"
Me: "Do you know how many permutations a cube can have?"
Landlord: "No more than 4 million."
Donovan: [LOL's]
Me: "Nope! You don't know anything about this... "
Landlord: "I will learn this method then. I have a 197 IQ you know."
Donovan: [LOOOOOL's]
Me: "You're not going to, you know why? People like us would be using it if it actually worked, that's why I use a method that has 4 steps. It isn't going to be 1 step like you fantasize. You CANNOT do it."
Landlord: "Then how did that guy get the 7 sec. WR?"
Me & Donovan: "Practice"
Landlord: "But you can practice this one... I think with enough thinking it can be done. You seem really smart!"
Me: "..............."
Landlord: "I will practice it then. I will show everyone at the competition here!"
Me: "Good luck!"

:fp

--It is obvious that he got no where and didn't learn anything at all. He didn't register nor did he compete. But he did come and watch some of the events. He even talked to Tyson Mao for about 2 hours going on and on about the speedcubing community and how amazingly awesome blindfold cubing is. He never came back to me about learning God's Algorithm. This concludes my Landlord series of Non-cubers say the darndest things!


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 14, 2011)

I have heard the "I can't do it because I'm Mexican" thing at least from 5 different people. The part I find funny is that they forget that Mexican too and that I can do it. Another one is "I went on youtube like you told me but the guy is white."


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 14, 2011)

ivanradanov said:


> At school, a friend (he can solve the cube but he's not color neutral and I am) is watching me how I solve it,
> *Making a green cross on the bottom*
> *solving F2L*
> *About to start OLL*
> ...


 You should solve the Yellow Cross first now, and watch him flip, as you solve the whole cube "at once."


----------



## cubersunite (Feb 14, 2011)

My favorite is when the "oh that wasn't mixed up hard" line appears, same with the "if you do the same moves enough times it solves it"


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 14, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> My favorite excuse is:
> "I can't do it because I'm Mexican"
> It's this comment that leaves me tempted to put Alejandro's BLD WR on my iPod just to shut them up.


I'm Mexican and I can solve it


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 14, 2011)

asportking said:


> This isn't really a story, but what should I respond when people ask me "what's the secret?" I get asked that question by non-cubers so much and I'm not sure how to answer it.


 


hic0057 said:


> My dad was going to get me a new V cube 6 when it exploded for the first time
> 
> Tell them the cheat is:
> square, L1, Up, Circle, R2, Down, left etc


----------



## swanny (Feb 14, 2011)

the other day i was solving the cube in the cafateria and these two girls walked past......

girl #1: "can you fix that?"

before I could answer....

girl #2: " nah, he's just messing it up really fast."

the funny thing was that i was about 5 moves from finishing, so when i solved it it looked as if i solved it in about 2 seconds.

girl #2: "you cheat..."

and they walked away....


----------



## cubersunite (Feb 15, 2011)

*Arggh*

One girl in particular doesn't understand the fact that cubes only get scrambled so much, and it is very annoying


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2011)

cubersunite said:


> One girl in particular doesn't understand the fact that cubes only get scrambled so much, and it is very annoying


 
Do you explain why?


----------



## ianography (Feb 15, 2011)

cubersunite said:


> One girl in particular doesn't understand the fact that cubes only get scrambled so much, and it is very annoying


 
welcome to the club.


----------



## Evan_Frame (Feb 15, 2011)

Showed a guy at work how to solve using Dan Brown's method. Two days later he can solve it without notes. Goes home, shows wife. Wife says "So you just memorized some algorithms and practiced?" Not the typical non-cuber comment. Asked if he built a house would she say "So you cut some wood and nailed it together?"


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2011)

Evan_Frame said:


> Showed a guy at work how to solve using Dan Brown's method. Two days later he can solve it without notes. Goes home, shows wife. Wife says "So you just memorized some algorithms and practiced?" Not the typical non-cuber comment. Asked if he built a house would she say "So you cut some wood and nailed it together?"


 
xD Goes to show that non-cubers aren't all stupid, but they still don't try it for themselves. xD

Edit: Inb4twothousand.


----------



## Magix (Feb 15, 2011)

They think the more you scramble it the harder it is to solve because by their logic to solve it, you reverse the moves the scrambler did. Just tell them that you have to go through the same steps of solving the cube no matter how much it's scrambled, therefor it'll still take you approximately the same amount of time. 

Of course if it's like 3 moves away from being solved most people can do it intuitively, but yeah.


----------



## ianography (Feb 15, 2011)

I can imagine what it's like for faz:

NC: do you have the world record?
Faz: Actually, yes, I do.
NC: LOL liar! You don't have the world record!


----------



## ianography (Feb 15, 2011)

2000th post


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> 2000th post


 
I hope you feel special.


----------



## ianography (Feb 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I hope you feel special.


 
I do.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> I do.


 
Damn, I got home too late.


----------



## ianography (Feb 16, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Damn, I got home too late.


 
Oh good, I wasn't the only one that was unhealthily obsessed with getting the 2000th post


----------



## Magix (Feb 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> Oh good, I wasn't the only one that was unhealthily obsessed with getting the 2000th post


 
First post in the 200th page is more awesome, just sayin'


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2011)

If I get any cynical looks whilst cubing in public(which is every work day commuting), I just roll up my sleeves to the elbow which reveals half of my full sleeve tattoo. Most people then start acting as if they weren't even there and get all uncomfortable....The power of ink :tu 

But yeah, I play bass guitar(or at least try). I'm not sure which I get the most out of; cubing or music. My preference still goes towards my guitar because I only have a few hours a day that I can practice.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> 2000th post


 
Someone should delete a post before this.


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol.

I came across a few 'can you actually solve it?' people yesterday.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2011)

Because I just do solve after solve without leaving the cube solved for a while, people that only look now and again think your still solving after 1/2 an hour. At 1 million TPS ;o)...


----------



## Owen (Feb 16, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Was it because you started failing English?


 
Meanie. Stop being so mean.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 16, 2011)

Lately I've been approached by strangers that have "friends that can solve the cube really fast" and ask to record me to "show them". I let them and give our cubing group contact info for their "friends" to join us. Not surprisingly, "they" never do.

I wish people could be honest and simply say "hey, can we record you for our personal amusement?"


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had a couple of honest NCs ask me for videos. The usual reason is that their friends would never believe then about a sub 25 unless they had a vid.


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 16, 2011)

theace said:


> I've had a couple of honest NCs ask me for videos. The usual reason is that their friends would never believe then about a sub 25 unless they had a vid.


 
"You sped the video up!"


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 17, 2011)

Names by non-cubers
Magic: The flat one, Rubik's mat, Rubik's rings
360: The ball
2x2: The baby, the 2-cube, the 4-cube, the itty-bitty one, the 1-year-old
3x3: The normal one, the original, the Rubak's, the Rubok's, the Noobik's (CoD fanboys are stupid.), the 9-cube, the first.
4x4: The big one, the hard one, the 16 one
5x5: The grandma (lolwut), the huge one, the impossible one, the 7000x7000 (people are too obtuse with their hyperboles nowadays)
7x7: The crazy one, the enormous one, the impossible one, the 11x11
Megaminx: Satan-cube (pentagrams), the evil one, "OH MY GOD WTF", the 12x12
Gigaminx: "ES EL DIABLO!", Lucifer incarnate, 32x32
I also get the 'I can't even take the stickers off that fast!" comment on a daily basis.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Names by non-cubers
> Magic: The flat one, Rubik's mat, Rubik's rings
> 360: The ball
> 2x2: The baby, the 2-cube, the 4-cube, the itty-bitty one, the 1-year-old
> ...



lhulenaermtzs.!


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 17, 2011)

Off topic:

Lolben, we have the same 3x3 average in comp.


----------



## andrewgk (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate it when people ask me to use my cube. Or say that they can solve it really fast. I don't want them using my $20 lubix guhong because I love the thing to death. Then, if I let them use it, they usually drop it and make a mess. And if they don't drop it, they don't know how to solve it.

1 of 3 things always happens to me:
People start flocking towards me, and try to time me and throw a bunch of questions at me.
People don't really move towards me but start talking about how slow I am and how they can solve it in 5 seconds (or other ridiculous things)
People approach me and tell me that I have no life and that I cheat.


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 19, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> lhulenaermtzs.!


 
Wait. What?


----------



## Vinny (Feb 19, 2011)

Whenever I'm solving my 7x7, people will ask "can you solve that?"

No, I just own a $40 cube because I can't solve it.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Wait. What?


 
That's what I thought too...


----------



## Godmil (Feb 22, 2011)

I cube on my walk to work every day and in nearly six months I've only ever had two moments when someone appeared to have noticed. One was when a small girl asked her mum what I had, and she just replied "it's a Rubik's cube", and the second time was when I nearly walked into someone and they laughed a little harder than I would have expected. That's it! All these comments about people getting constantly hassled seems completely alien to me, I wonder if it's a cultural thing.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I cube on my walk to work every day and in nearly six months I've only ever had two moments when someone appeared to have noticed. One was when a small girl asked her mum what I had, and she just replied "it's a Rubik's cube", and the second time was when I nearly walked into someone and they laughed a little harder than I would have expected. That's it! All these comments about people getting constantly hassled seems completely alien to me, I wonder if it's a cultural thing.


 
I think a lot of the attention mentioned here occurs at school, the crowd being more prone to react for various reasons IMO. 
An old geezer or a MILF sitting in front of you on the tube to work are less likely to react because they're caught up with there own petty matters of importance... 
I only get looks, no comments. Maybe the occasional thumbs up.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

Real men solve the first 3 layers at the same time. (At no point is F2L ever solved.


----------



## theace (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 22, 2011)

theace said:


>


 
Hahaha nice one!the middle comment is hilarious


----------



## Magix (Feb 22, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Whenever I'm solving my 7x7, people will ask "can you solve that?"
> 
> No, I just own a $40 cube because I can't solve it.


 
They think you just buy it and then learn the cube until you can figure out how to solve it. 

Apparently google and tutorials don't exist for non cubers.


----------



## theace (Feb 22, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Hahaha nice one!the middle comment is hilarious


 
exactly.


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 22, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Names by non-cubers
> Magic: The flat one, Rubik's mat, Rubik's rings
> 360: The ball
> 2x2: The baby, the 2-cube, the 4-cube, the itty-bitty one, the 1-year-old
> ...


 
What about the 11x11? Non-cubers would possibly have a heart attack if they saw that


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 22, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> What about the 11x11? Non-cubers would possibly have a heart attack if they saw that


 
they'd say something like 100x100


----------



## theace (Feb 22, 2011)

17x17?


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 22, 2011)

theace said:


> 17x17?



""


----------



## cuberr (Feb 23, 2011)

So I'm on vacation in Florida and I brought my 3x3 and 4x4 along to practice since I haven't really had time lately and I figured when I'm just laying around I could do some. So yesterday when I went down to the pool, I left my cubes up in the room on the desk, solved (I can't stand to see an unsolved cube). Later that day when I went back up and saw that the cubes were unsolved, so I thought my mom or dad had done it to annoy me since they think it's funny when I get all worked up about it. After asking them, I finally realized that the maid who came in to clean the room had scrambled them while she was in here. So, I solved both of them and left them in the same spot. This morning I left them here again, solved, and when I came back I saw that they had been touched and moved around a little, but not scrambled. For some reason I thought it was the funniest thing in the world.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate it when non-cubers want me to solve their cube, then when I do it I have an impossible case so I need to pop out an edge and switch it, then they are like HEY, YOURE CHEATING!


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 24, 2011)

lollololololol i saw this guy doing RURURURURU on a cube over and over again, and when i come to him he says " some guy told me that if i do this 1000 times it will be solved LOL that would be an awesome prank ( the guy who told him might have really thought that would work lol )


----------



## Julian (Feb 24, 2011)

Um... it does work? After 105 times? Or did I misinterpret what you said


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> Um... it does work? After 105 times? Or did I misinterpret what you said


 
From a solved state it takes R Ux105 to cycle back to a solved state. I'm pretty sure the non-cuber though that it would solve a scrambled cube.


----------



## JyH (Feb 24, 2011)

"He just played the video backwards, I saw it on Mythbusters."


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 24, 2011)

Me: (Watching WR video)
Friend:Who's that?He's cute!!!
Me:....The World Record holder.....
<another time>
Me: (Watching Contardi's 35 second average)
Friend:That guy's cute.
The funny part is she says girls won't like me because of the cube.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 24, 2011)

Owen said:


> Meanie. Stop being so mean.


 
lolufunny

2040th post. Badmephisto is proud.


----------



## theace (Feb 24, 2011)

The other day, this guy asks me how many antilogarithms I use to solve the cube. Apparenty, when you know enough of them, you can solve it without looking.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2011)

Well,he's close....
If you know 43 whateverillion of these antilopethingies you can solve it in *one* look.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Feb 24, 2011)

famous quotes/question by non cubers when they see speedcubers:
-how do u solve that?
-i can only do one side
-i can do all except for one sticker *in heart:WTF?*
-what u eat for breakfast?
-my cousin's friend's uncle's grandfather's chicken's friend's goat's uncle who had a donkey can solve it in 2 seconds:confused:
-u bloody cheater u scrambled it so u can solve it 
-gimme that cube, let me scramble it without u seeing it *scrambles roughly* (in heart:MY CUBE!!!!!):fp
-nerd
-u can do it?
-i bet u'll be cracking your head trying to solve that


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 24, 2011)

aikikai_cuber said:


> famous quotes/question by non cubers when they see speedcubers:
> -how do u solve that?
> -i can only do one side
> -i can do all except for one sticker *in heart:WTF?*
> ...


 
All the time


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Feb 24, 2011)

yea, when its back to solved position, they would say "CHEATER"


----------



## clincr (Feb 24, 2011)

My dad asked: 'did your Magic break because it cuts corners?' 


......?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 24, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Badmephisto is proud.


 
Why?


----------



## Julian (Feb 24, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Well,he's close....
> If you know 43 whateverillion of these antilopethingies you can solve it in *one* look.


I can solve the cube in one look with 3 algorithms, although I use more than those 3.


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> I can solve the cube in one look with 3 algorithms, although I use more than those 3.


 
I use Stadler, so for me it's 1


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 24, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> 2040th post. Badmephisto is proud.


 
i have to disappoint you, but badmephisto was celebriting 2048th subscriber (as it's 2^11 in decimal, or in binary 100000000000)


----------



## ssb150388 (Feb 24, 2011)

theace said:


> The other day, this guy asks me how many antilogarithms I use to solve the cube. Apparenty, when you know enough of them, you can solve it without looking.



Isn't this, though partly, true?


----------



## theace (Feb 24, 2011)

Antilogarithm? Really? AFAIK, antilog(0.0)=1, antilog(0.01)=1023, etc...


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 24, 2011)

theace said:


> Antilogarithm? Really? AFAIK, antilog(0.0)=1, antilog(0.01)=1023, etc...


 
Maybe the guy meant "algorithm," but since he wasn't a cuber, didn't know the exact term?


----------



## Magix (Feb 24, 2011)

Algorithm isn't a cubing specific term though.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 24, 2011)

Algorithm isn't a term most people can just define.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 24, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Algorithm isn't a term most people can just define.


 
Maybe I have an odd set of people surrounding my life, but everybody I know (beside blonde personalities) could give me a working definition for it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 25, 2011)

A few months ago I was down the pub with a tiled mini type C in my pocket sitting at a table.
A friend comes over with a scrambled GuHong (with the exact same tiled colour scheme) and the bartender.
He gives me the cube, I look at it for a couple of seconds put it under the table, start doing random moves and pull out the solved mini type C.
The bartender says "What? No!" and walks away. I assumed he noticed the size difference and thought nothing more of it.

I was reintroduced to him last night and he says "I know you, you're the Rubik genius who can solve a cube in less than 10 seconds under a table".
At this point I explain to him what I had done and that I thought he noticed the size difference.
He responds "Oh no. I've gone round telling everyone I know that I saw you solve a cube without looking in a few seconds"


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 25, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> A few months ago I was down the pub with a tiled mini type C in my pocket sitting at a table.
> A friend comes over with a scrambled GuHong (with the exact same tiled colour scheme) and the bartender.
> He gives me the cube, I look at it for a couple of seconds put it under the table, start doing random moves and pull out the solved mini type C.
> The bartender says "What? No!" and walks away. I assumed he noticed the size difference and thought nothing more of it.
> ...


 
It's better if it's a set-up cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> A few months ago I was down the pub with a tiled mini type C in my pocket sitting at a table.
> A friend comes over with a scrambled GuHong (with the exact same tiled colour scheme) and the bartender.
> He gives me the cube, I look at it for a couple of seconds put it under the table, start doing random moves and pull out the solved mini type C.
> The bartender says "What? No!" and walks away. I assumed he noticed the size difference and thought nothing more of it.
> ...



lol.


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had this weird and rather annoying experience. There's this despo friend of mine (dunno if that term's popular, but here in india, or mumbai atleast, a despo's like supa-horny-chick-o-holic-bragster-who'll-do-anything-to-get-laid guy) who keeps making a big fuss about the cube. He makes a lot of noise when I solve so he can attract girls and then finds ways to get smooth with them. The annoying part is when he keep yelling 'he solves it in 20 seconds without even looking!' i'm sick of telling him I cant bld. I guess it's because I don't really look while doing my pll... It's irritating nonetheless...


----------



## cubersmith (Feb 25, 2011)

I was telling my friend about my cubing. He seemed interested, so I told him about Fridrich and F2L. So i showed him my QJ 2x3x3. And he said "Oh that's nice, you should use that to practice your F2L."

This isn't a total facepalm, but It seems silly to us. Looking back we all remember a time when we were that n00bish.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 25, 2011)

After work I hang out in the lobby while waiting for my co-worker (we ride to work together but I get off a half hour before he does). While waiting I'll either be juggling or cubing depending on how I feel that day. From where I stand the only people that can see me are folks walking towards the bathrooms and co-workers in the offices near by. My co-worker are at this point unphased about the cubing and juggling however I will occassionally get a comment (usually about my juggling) from a customer heading towards the restroom. 

Yesterday while sitting in the lobby with my 3x3 I saw a young girl about 9 or 10 and her father walking towards the bathrooms stop dead in their tracks and watch me. As I finished that solve (33.46sec) the little girls looked at my cube then up at her dad and said, "See, I told you those things were fixable! The one on your dresser isn't broken, you just don't know how to do it!" He gave a sigh and rolled his eyes a bit. She then looked at me and said "Just so you know, you're cooler than my dad!" 

She then walked off towards the bathroom. The dad came up to me, shook my hand and said "Thanks for being here, now I actually have an excuse to sit down and learn to solve the thing." We shook hands, he asked a few questions and went on his way.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 25, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> After work I hang out in the lobby while waiting for my co-worker (we ride to work together but I get off a half hour before he does). While waiting I'll either be juggling or cubing depending on how I feel that day. From where I stand the only people that can see me are folks walking towards the bathrooms and co-workers in the offices near by. My co-worker are at this point unphased about the cubing and juggling however I will occassionally get a comment (usually about my juggling) from a customer heading towards the restroom.
> 
> Yesterday while sitting in the lobby with my 3x3 I saw a young girl about 9 or 10 and her father walking towards the bathrooms stop dead in their tracks and watch me. As I finished that solve (33.46sec) the little girls looked at my cube then up at her dad and said, "See, I told you those things were fixable! The one on your dresser isn't broken, you just don't know how to do it!" He gave a sigh and rolled his eyes a bit. *She then looked at me and said "Just so you know, you're cooler than my dad!"*
> 
> She then walked off towards the bathroom. The dad came up to me, shook my hand and said "Thanks for being here, now I actually have an excuse to sit down and learn to solve the thing." We shook hands, he asked a few questions and went on his way.


 
That's hilarious


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 25, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> After work I hang out in the lobby while waiting for my co-worker (we ride to work together but I get off a half hour before he does). While waiting I'll either be juggling or cubing depending on how I feel that day. From where I stand the only people that can see me are folks walking towards the bathrooms and co-workers in the offices near by. My co-worker are at this point unphased about the cubing and juggling however I will occassionally get a comment (usually about my juggling) from a customer heading towards the restroom.
> 
> Yesterday while sitting in the lobby with my 3x3 I saw a young girl about 9 or 10 and her father walking towards the bathrooms stop dead in their tracks and watch me. As I finished that solve (33.46sec) the little girls looked at my cube then up at her dad and said, "See, I told you those things were fixable! The one on your dresser isn't broken, you just don't know how to do it!" He gave a sigh and rolled his eyes a bit. She then looked at me and said "Just so you know, you're cooler than my dad!"
> 
> She then walked off towards the bathroom. The dad came up to me, shook my hand and said "Thanks for being here, now I actually have an excuse to sit down and learn to solve the thing." We shook hands, he asked a few questions and went on his way.


 
Lol. Child win. ^_^


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 25, 2011)

^Funny story.  



cubersmith said:


> This isn't a total facepalm, but It seems silly to us. Looking back we all remember a time when we were that n00bish.


 
I don't.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 26, 2011)

lol never give a 2x2 to your friends 

consequence= internal popping


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 26, 2011)

For an English assignment a few weeks ago, I included cubing. Towards the beginning I wrote 'Rubik's Cube'. When I got the assignment back, he had crossed out 'Rubik's' and written 'Rubix'.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> For an English assignment a few weeks ago, I included cubing. Towards the beginning I wrote 'Rubik's Cube'. When I got the assignment back, he had crossed out 'Rubik's' and written 'Rubix'.


 
Lol that's pretty funny. In English in the beginning of the year we had to write an introductory letter to the teacher and I went in depth about cubing. All she wrote was "*Wow*"


----------



## kvaele (Feb 26, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> For an English assignment a few weeks ago, I included cubing. Towards the beginning I wrote 'Rubik's Cube'. When I got the assignment back, he had crossed out 'Rubik's' and written 'Rubix'.


 
Odd that he did not accept the first, commercial, spelling. I have seen both used before, but first is much more common. Btw, freshcuber, I am so jealous of your avatar, alot of narwhal.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

Haha thanks, theanonymouscuber just finished it up for me


----------



## kvaele (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah i saw that thread.


----------



## ianography (Feb 26, 2011)

Today I was waking up and since I was hungry I went downstairs to get some breakfast. I'm guessing that one of my parent's had some Snapple before they left for CostCo on a food-emergency trip. Well, they had left the cap for me to find, and it said on the cap: "If done perfectly, and Rubick's Cube combination can be solved in 17 turns."


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Today I was waking up and since I was hungry I went downstairs to get some breakfast. I'm guessing that one of my parent's had some Snapple before they left for CostCo on a food-emergency trip. Well, they had left the cap for me to find, and it said on the cap: "If done perfectly, and Rubick's Cube combination can be solved in 17 turns."


 
FACENUKE.


----------



## Hodari (Feb 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Today I was waking up and since I was hungry I went downstairs to get some breakfast. I'm guessing that one of my parent's had some Snapple before they left for CostCo on a food-emergency trip. Well, they had left the cap for me to find, and it said on the cap: "If done perfectly, and Rubick's Cube combination can be solved in 17 turns."



Makes me wonder though, has anyone ever calculated what percentage of cases CAN be solved in 19 moves, 18 moves, 17 moves, etc. ?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 26, 2011)

Hodari said:


> Makes me wonder though, has anyone ever calculated what percentage of cases CAN be solved in 19 moves, 18 moves, 17 moves, etc. ?


 
http://cube20.org/


----------



## JonWhite (Mar 1, 2011)

This is the first time I've ever been given an explanation for "cheating":

"Hey, you're cheating! Why does that [points to white center] sticker have a design on it, and no other stickers do? It's so you can find it faster, right? You're a cheater!"

And then it makes me think: What if I _am_ a cheater? My QJ tiled 4x4x4 has the QJ logo on a corner tile of each face. Thus, when I see a red tile with a QJ logo on it, I immediately know that it's the Red-Green-Black corner piece, because that piece has the only red logo'd tile.

And are tiled cubes just like the stickerless Guhong, then? Because of their thickness, it's really not hard to see tiles that you're not "supposed" to see.


----------



## ianography (Mar 6, 2011)

At school, I was able to convince one of my friend's to learn the beginner's method from Dan Brown. Doesn't really fit, but whatever. Right now, he has a side solved and a little bit of the second layer solved.


----------



## Squadala (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm surprised I haven't really seen this on the thread (although I'll admit I haven't read all 208 pages T_T).
My biggest annoyance is when they're like, "Oh I can solve it; let me see!"
*hand it to them, they rotate it once*
"Watch this!"
*they rotate it back*
Me: "Woooow, impressive!" :tu

I literally get that 95% of the time someone new sees me solve it.

Everyone treats me like a magician when I solve it, like it's fake and I have some sort of special trick that I won't reveal. But I can enjoy it most of the time and it's funny how nearly everyone reacts the same ways.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 9, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> This is the first time I've ever been given an explanation for "cheating":
> 
> "Hey, you're cheating! Why does that [points to white center] sticker have a design on it, and no other stickers do? It's so you can find it faster, right? You're a cheater!"
> 
> ...


 
Yes, you are. You can't place logos on corner pieces (for the reason you've mentioned yourself). 

3l)	Cube puzzles *must have at most one logo*. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the *logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces.*


----------



## aridus (Mar 9, 2011)

Person: "YAY I solved one color!"
Me: "That side isn't solved"
Person: "what?? look! it's one color on this side!"
Me: "Edges are not solved. Look."
Person: "GAH OMG I do not understaaaaaand!"


----------



## theace (Mar 9, 2011)

When I encounter people who say they can solve it and do R for a scramble, here's what happens:

Douf: I can solve it too! *R , R'* Woohoo! You see? Less than a second! Haha!
Me: Nice dude! But that's just one move. Lets see you solve a 2 move scramble *R L*

*The Douf solves it*

Douf: Ha! You see! I'm a genius! Thank you, thank you! *Pretends that an entire auditorium is in applause*

Me: *wait till some chicks gather* Awesome man. Lets take this one step further! 3 moves ok?

Douf: Bring it on! *eyes chicks*

Me: *remove F2L rair with R U R'*

Douf: WTF? *ends up scrambling the whole thing, chicks giggle, the douf pretends to get a call and leavr asap*

Me: So now we know the limits of his intellect, no? *sub 25*

Chicks: Wow! How'd you do that

Me: Cmon, I'll teach you guys. *woot*


----------



## RTh (Mar 9, 2011)

aridus said:


> Person: "YAY I solved one color!"
> Me: "That side isn't solved"
> Person: "what?? look! it's one color on this side!"
> Me: "Edges are not solved. Look."
> Person: "GAH OMG I do not understaaaaaand!"


 
Just described every conversation I have when I try teaching some newfag the basic Cross idea.

In addition to:

*Just solved the cube* 
X: WoW! Can you solve it?
My mind: No moron, it just magically solved itself.
Me: Yes.
X: What's your fastest solve?
Me: About 14 seconds.
X: Coooooool.

Also:

X: I once solved it peeling the stickers off and placing them back.
Me: You could have just disassembled the cube. *Shows how*.
X: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## 4. (Mar 9, 2011)

theace said:


> When I encounter people who say they can solve it and do R for a scramble, here's what happens:
> 
> Douf: I can solve it too! *R , R'* Woohoo! You see? Less than a second! Haha!
> Me: Nice dude! But that's just one move. Lets see you solve a 2 move scramble *R L*
> ...


 
That must've been a really weird conversation. Especially if it was the way you phrased it.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 9, 2011)

I once took a cube to some friends...
...I had it set really tight and couldn't pop it, even if I put pressure on it.
And well, you can already see it coming...
...My friend touched it like 5 seconds and he popped out 4 or 5 pieces :fp


----------



## theace (Mar 9, 2011)

When you're in my college, you come across (apparent) geniuses and hotshots almost every day. And yes, those conversations are very similar to the way I phrased them.

I used to get really pissed at the whole R R' thing till I figured that pair insertion isn't all that obvious to a non cuber. Now, I humor them till I can make them make fools of themselves.

I have had a lot of people ask me to teach them the cube so they can impress girls. I teach them dan brown lol.

So I walked into the coffee shop and this random wannabe cuber was sitting there with a chick acting like a lil' smarta$$ with his storebought. I walked over and joined them for a minute or so. The girl was bragging about how he can solve the cube 'really fast'. 

So yeah, I told the dude to race me and just to make things fair, I'll use one hand. The guy saw this as an obvious opportunity to greatness and agrees. His expression was priceless when I finished 2 OH and a normal solve. Then I just left him with 'his girl'. Rather typical scenario.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 9, 2011)

I helping some Scouts earn Tenderfoot and there was another kid with me who was mostly teaching and I just put in every now and then to correct him or quiet the kids down. They all were 11 and there was about eight of them. I'm still just scrambling before my first solve and a kid asks to see it. I didn't mind but it's my GuHong so I kept a weary eye on him. He put his hands, palm flat to the cube, on the L and R faces and starts elbow twisting it! My heart skipped a beat and it took a lot to not snatch it away from the kid. I figured he wasn't pushing in on the cube too hard and my cube could cut any misalignments he caused. After that though nobody touched it.

I understand if it were a Rubik's Brand but as soon as you feel it you should know that it doesn't take much at all to move the thing.


----------



## ianography (Mar 9, 2011)

Two weirdest non-cuber questions I've ever heard (in real-life experiences):

Can I shuffle it?

Can I disorganize it?


----------



## theace (Mar 9, 2011)

Also,

Can I ruin it?
Can I break the colours?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2011)

Everybody who I have given the great privilege to mess around with my Haiyan Memory, except for one person, has popped it. They still go crazy with it after saying a thousand times, "Don't break it." I say "break" because they don't know what pop means.

Me: It's called the sexy move. If you don't believe me, look it up.
Spaz: PERVERT!

EDIT: I also love it when people ask intelligent questions, or verify with me that something they think about the cube is correct, such as the pieces moving, not the stickers.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2011)

Squadala said:


> I'm surprised I haven't really seen this on the thread (although I'll admit I haven't read all 208 pages T_T).
> My biggest annoyance is when they're like, "Oh I can solve it; let me see!"
> *hand it to them, they rotate it once*
> "Watch this!"
> ...


 
I often just get people that say they can solve it then they just mix it and run away (with my cube).


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 10, 2011)

Me and my beginners method mate were cubing at lunch, and this happened ahahaha. (He doesnt know much about speedsolving lingo) 



Me: Scramble this for me, please man.
Mate: Ok, sure, I'll solve it too?
Me: Na man, I'm gonna time myself.
Mate: Algood bro. *Scrambles* here you go, as impossible as I can make it.
Me: *Proceeds to solve it* "OMG PLL SKIP" (out loud).
Mate: Yeah, I hate it when that happens too....


----------



## D4vd (Mar 10, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Me and my beginners method mate were cubing at lunch, and this happened ahahaha. (He doesnt know much about speedsolving lingo)
> 
> 
> Me: Scramble this for me, please man.
> ...


 
I saw something like this on facebook


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 10, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Me: Scramble this for me, please man.
> Mate: Ok, sure, I'll solve it too?


 
meh people in my form class try to steal my cubes at school then they give it back to me with a internal pop inside my 2x2 :/


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 10, 2011)

sif you can solve that... I solve it... HORY SHET!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 11, 2011)

D4vd said:


> I saw something like this on facebook


 
Probably because I put it on facebook too?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 11, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> meh people in my form class try to steal my cubes at school then they give it back to me with a internal pop inside my 2x2 :/


 
I get that a lot :/ but its not my 2x2x2. Its my Lubix GuHong, with everything pulled apart, including corners, edges and centres. Lucky they don't have a screw driver. D:


----------



## JonWhite (Mar 11, 2011)

Xnx said:


> Yes, you are. You can't place logos on corner pieces (for the reason you've mentioned yourself).
> 
> 3l)	Cube puzzles *must have at most one logo*. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the *logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces.*


 
now I want my money back....... I never ever thought that this cube would be illegal in competition when I bought it


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 12, 2011)

me: gives cube to friend at lab table
them: omg its so smooth what did you do to it?
me: i lubed it
*snickers from the whole table*

i have been getting lube jokes for 3 months cause i said that, all they think about is that other kind of lube......


----------



## Magix (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah you should probably say you oiled it or something.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 12, 2011)

I was solving on the subway, and I got a time of around 30 seconds. When I looked up, I realized this Spanish guy was filming me. He said in Spanish, "In seconds! Could be world record!"


----------



## jrb (Mar 12, 2011)

When someone sees me with a solved cube, they say something like this,"Did you just buy that, or can you solve it?"


----------



## whauk (Mar 12, 2011)

a friend of mine told me this story today:

he is cubing and pops an edge...
father: haha DNF!
he: no its not...
father: *touches edge piece* yes it is.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 12, 2011)

whauk said:


> a friend of mine told me this story today:
> 
> he is cubing and pops an edge...
> father: haha DNF!
> ...



Lol, that's epic...plus his dad understands the rules, that's cool too!


----------



## karlzhao314 (Mar 13, 2011)

Non-cuber: How do you turn it so fast?
Me: It's a good cube.
Non-cuber: But in competitions, there are only bad cubes. Wouldn't this be cheating?


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 13, 2011)

When I was in high school, a teacher saw me solve a cube, and told the other students that I could turn it so fast because I was left handed. It's one of the weirdest things I've heard about cubing so far...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm cubing after school and a kid walks up to me:
You're retarded, you know that. You're... you're retarded.
Yes, that is correct, Sam.
You're retarded... You're retarded... You know that?
Yes, yes, yes. I am quite proud of how you recognize these things.
You're so retarded.


----------



## Luke Robinson (Mar 13, 2011)

I got this a few days ago:
I was at school cubing with my lanlan 2x2 and a guy walks up to me and picks it up and looks at it, seeing the logo on the yellow side he says "Hah you bought a cheap asian one, you should buy a good rubiks one.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 13, 2011)

Luke Robinson said:


> I got this a few days ago:
> I was at school cubing with my lanlan 2x2 and a guy walks up to me and picks it up and looks at it, seeing the logo on the yellow side he says "Hah you bought a cheap asian one, you should buy a good rubiks one.


 
Yeah, I had this problem with my first GuHong lol, he saw the Dayan logo and said pretty much the same thing.


----------



## jrb (Mar 13, 2011)

Luke Robinson said:


> I got this a few days ago:
> I was at school cubing with my lanlan 2x2 and a guy walks up to me and picks it up and looks at it, seeing the logo on the yellow side he says "Hah you bought a cheap asian one, you should buy a good rubiks one.


 
I got the same thing a few days ago. My friend walked up to me and said,"I see that is not rubiks brand. Rubiks is the best!"
:fp


----------



## cuberr (Mar 14, 2011)

A few days ago in class we got off topic and were talking about things that were impossible. Everyone was just shouting out random stuff and then all of a sudden someone said "solving a rubik's cube". Everyone just kinda stared at her with the "are you stupid" look. The worst part is, in the beginning of the school year I solved my cube for everyone in that class.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 14, 2011)

whauk said:


> a friend of mine told me this story today:
> 
> he is cubing and pops an edge...
> father: haha DNF!
> ...



that's an amazing thing to do to **** off your friend lololololol.


----------



## jrb (Mar 14, 2011)

Once at a restaurant, I solved the cube for a big crowd of people, and now when I come back, they recognize me as "the rubik's cube boy".


----------



## Xnx (Mar 14, 2011)

A comment below Felik's WR solve video;


> *he is not asian* he messes the cube him self so he know the moves to make it all soilds again


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm scrambling my Pyraminx and a girlfriend ask: "are you scrambling or are your solving".


----------



## Julian (Mar 15, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> I'm scrambling my Pyraminx and a girlfriend ask: "are you scrambling or are your solving".


Sounds like a reasonable question, unless you weren't looking at the Pyraminx.


----------



## goflb (Mar 15, 2011)

im scrambling and someone just has to say, "he's doing it without even looking!" then i get asked to do a bld solve (which i cant).

and this ,"how do i move the centre piece here?"


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 15, 2011)

goflb said:


> im scrambling and someone just has to say, "he's doing it without even looking!" then i get asked to do a bld solve (which i cant).


Happens to me _all the time_.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 15, 2011)

goflb said:


> im scrambling and someone just has to say, "he's doing it without even looking!" then i get asked to do a bld solve (which i cant).


 


Rinfiyks said:


> Happens to me _all the time_.


 
sounds like a pretty good reason to learn to BLD


----------



## Magix (Mar 15, 2011)

Decided to read some non-cuber comments on cubing videos, and every other comment seems to be "omg he's not asian".

Never reading comment sections on youtube again.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 15, 2011)

(My friend grabs my F-II):This one's too loose and crappy. You should buy a new one.
Me:Its supposed to be that way
Friend:No it isn't, the one I got from walmart didn't feel like this.
Me:.........


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 15, 2011)

I got my new FII and let see them to other people, 
Me: "This is my new 3x3."
Other people: "No, the look of you used them a year"
Me: "No, they have bad stickers."


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 15, 2011)

man I miss the old fII with green cores and good stickers.


----------



## scuba2006 (Mar 15, 2011)

I solved it once when I was a kid, then never tried again. (I asked a group of 10; 6 made this claim, 0 knew what an algorithm was.)
Isn't there a move that will solve it no matter what?
I was just spinning it one day and I looked down and it was solved.
My friend can do that in like 10 seconds.
I'd get bored with it once I solved it once.
Aren't there like thousands of combinations on that thing?
What's you're IQ?
I'm too busy with girls for crap like that.
I just take the stickers off.
I just take the cube apart and put it back together.
I did the whole thing but couldn't solve the last side.

Sorry I did so many, but that's the crap I hear. So many LIARS.


----------



## yomaster (Mar 15, 2011)

*Points to my 2x2* 
Person: Hey that thing is so easy!
Me: It's harder than _you_ think.
Person: It's so easy! It's only a 2x2!
*They turn the cube randomly for 5 minutes*
Person: Umm... I just don't _feel_ like solving it.
Me: Right...

They always think 2x2s are extremely easy, and they never solve it.


----------



## ianography (Mar 15, 2011)

Twas looking at Feliks' world record video and saw a comment about it being one algorithm he uses over and over again.

I couldn't help but comment back and say "WOWFAIL"


----------



## Julian (Mar 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> Twas looking at Feliks' world record video and saw a comment about it being one algorithm he uses over and over again.
> 
> I couldn't help but comment back and say "WOWFAIL"


twas = it was
twas ≠ I was


----------



## ianography (Mar 16, 2011)

Julian said:


> twas = it was
> twas ≠ I was


 
Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Luke Robinson (Mar 16, 2011)

Im sick of when people borrow my 2x2 and get one side and just ask "What do i do now?" So i try show them then they say NO! Dont take the cube just tell me.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> Thank you for the correction.


No problem.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 16, 2011)

This  and This


----------



## ianography (Mar 16, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> This  and This


 
Oh my Gawd.


----------



## clover (Mar 17, 2011)

http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/03/16/funny-facebook-fails-learn-to-spell-it/


----------



## jrb (Mar 17, 2011)

yomaster said:


> *Points to my 2x2*
> Person: Hey that thing is so easy!
> Me: It's harder than _you_ think.
> Person: It's so easy! It's only a 2x2!
> ...





All of my friends say the same thing about my 2x2(I use Eastsheen too). One of my friends said,"I bet I could solve that thing in like, five seconds."


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 22, 2011)

as soon as it happened I thought of this thread, it's sorta related but not quite
Theres a show called pretty little liars but people abbreviate it to pll and it annoys me alot that they are not talking about cubings yet that's what I think of


----------



## cuberr (Mar 22, 2011)

maxim1914 said:


> as soon as it happened I thought of this thread, it's sorta related but not quite
> Theres a show called pretty little liars but people abbreviate it to pll and it annoys me alot that they are not talking about cubings yet that's what I think of


 
Omg that happens to me all the time! I go to an all girls school so people say pll alll the time and I always get so confused cause I think that they're talking about cubing, but then I'm like oh..no..nevermind.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 22, 2011)

"It's held together with magnets right?" Magic, sometimes 3x3
"Does that have ball bearings?" any puzzle


----------



## ianography (Mar 24, 2011)

I play with my Colored GuHong sometimes in Gym. Here are two things I've gotten:

A girl on my basketball team saw me solve my cube and she said, "Hey you just peeled the stickers off!" She the grabs my cube from me and realizes that it has no stickers... it was pretty funny

Just today, my sorta-friend saw me playing with my cube and said, "Are you solving that, or what?" "No, I'm just scrambling it." I then give it to him and he asks whether or not I've lubricated it yet. I was a little surprised, considering that no non-cuber that I've ever encountered has said lubricated. He then asks if I can solve a 4x4 and 5x5. And he asks me what my record is. When I say 11.96, he says that his friend's best was 30 seconds. I was kinda surprised by this.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2011)

ianography said:


> I play with my Colored GuHong sometimes in Gym. Here are two things I've gotten:
> 
> A girl on my basketball team saw me solve my cube and she said, "Hey you just peeled the stickers off!" She the grabs my cube from me and realizes that it has no stickers... it was pretty funny
> 
> Just today, my sorta-friend saw me playing with my cube and said, "Are you solving that, or what?" "No, I'm just scrambling it." I then give it to him and he asks whether or not I've lubricated it yet. I was a little surprised, considering that no non-cuber that I've ever encountered has said lubricated. He then asks if I can solve a 4x4 and 5x5. And he asks me what my record is. When I say 11.96, he says that his friend's best was 30 seconds. I was kinda surprised by this.


 
Sometimes people suspect you of sticker-less sticker-peeling, those snickering students do. lolidk.

It's both surprising and refreshing to come across a cube-enlightened person .

'-' used 3 times. lol '-' face. 5 times.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Mar 26, 2011)

I hate racist teachers and stupid nerds trying to be cool. Got my cube taken for doing nothing. I'm going to report if not returned monday.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so hot.


----------



## andrewgk (Mar 26, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I hate racist teachers and stupid nerds trying to be cool. Got my cube taken for doing nothing. I'm going to report if not returned monday.



....What?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 26, 2011)

> The cube is solved in layers; first, you start with a side, and then you do the first layer around, then the second and the third.



Lol


----------



## Magix (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, you guys didn't know?
You get all the correct cubies into the first layer and then use OLL/PLL algs to get the first layer done. Then U, R, U′, R′, U′, F′, U, F / mirror for second layer, and repeat first step for the last layer.


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 26, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Lol



Haven't you hard of this method
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Fail_Method


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for that link. I actually solved the cube my 1st 2 times with this method.
I didn't realise it had a name.


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 26, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Thanks for that link. I actually solved the cube my 1st 2 times with this method.
> I didn't realise it had a name.


 
I almost solved it using this method the first time but I gave up after the 5th side was solved


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 26, 2011)

That 6th side is a real pain. It's like they're all in their correct positions but not.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Finished solving my 3x3 in Spanish yesterday. A girl said, "That was some G ****." in a voice of pure astonishment. I solved it yesterday in English too and my teacher wanted me to show her but we ran out of time so I did it today. When I finished she gave me a copy of The Pursuit Of Happiness and said I'm just like Chris Gardner. I gave her Feliks Zemdegs' YouTube channel lol


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2011)

so one of my friends who is pretty familiar with a rubiks cube scrambles my D-II wich is really lose and this other kid shows up and is all
"let me scramble it" he tries to scramble it really fast and it pops 2 edges and 3 corners and he sets the cube down and runs away
another thing is when some kid grabs my D-II or ghost hand and turns a corner or yanks the corner out when the cube isnt at a 45
if i move im for sure not bringing my cubes to school unless theres some kids who know how to speedsolve


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone seen this?

Non-cuber asks to scramble puzzle. Proceeds to do a series of R R' R2 and L L, and L2 moves by placing there palms flat on the cube and elbow twisting? I get nervous every time.


----------



## ianography (Mar 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> Non-cuber asks to scramble puzzle. Proceeds to do a series of R R' R2 and L L, and L2 moves by placing there palms flat on the cube and elbow twisting? I get nervous every time.


 
I don't think that all too many cubers _haven't_ experienced this...


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 26, 2011)

"I'm making a new method called F3L. I might be done in a couple years."


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> I don't think that all too many cubers _haven't_ experienced this...


 
Yeah, very true.


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Finished solving my 3x3 in Spanish yesterday. A girl said, "That was some G ****." in a voice of pure astonishment. I solved it yesterday in English too and my teacher wanted me to show her but we ran out of time so I did it today. When I finished she gave me a copy of The Pursuit Of Happiness and said I'm just like Chris Gardner. I gave her Feliks Zemdegs' YouTube channel lol


XD I lol'd.



freshcuber said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> Non-cuber asks to scramble puzzle. Proceeds to do a series of R R' R2 and L L, and L2 moves by placing there palms flat on the cube and elbow twisting? I get nervous every time.


Alla time.


----------



## Maniac (Mar 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> "I'm making a new method called F3L. I might be done in a couple years."


 
Dude, that's hilarious. I lol'd


----------



## andrewgk (Mar 26, 2011)

My pet peeve is people asking to see my XCube when I'm solving it at school. I always tell them to be careful with it and to make sure they don't force it. I have it set pretty tight and its never ever once popped while speedsolving it. Everytime I give it to someone it always pops, no matter who I give it to. Even both of my friends who are decently fast at speedsolving pop it all the time. So everytime someone asks me to try it, I'm always scared to hand it over to them. Especially the ones who don't understand the mechanism of the puzzle give me weird looks as if I'm protecting something holy or sacred. The thing is: YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND. POPPING IT CAN LEAD TO AN EXPLOSION OF 9000 PIECES. SO STOP ELBOW TWISTING IT FOR GOD SAKE.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> When I finished she gave me a copy of The Pursuit Of Happiness and said I'm just like Chris Gardner. I gave her Feliks Zemdegs' YouTube channel lol


lol



crashdummy001 said:


> "I'm making a new method called F3L. I might be done in a couple years."


 
just no... [facepalm]


----------



## Keban (Mar 27, 2011)

It's starting to get more and more annoying when people do the R R' thing. I get it like 3 times a day.

Also someone popped my octahedron on the bus. I had to search for the piece for like 10 minutes.


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 27, 2011)

I was playing the cube app on my iPod in the school bus, and heard someone behind me say "Aw he's trying to solve the Rubik's cube".
Another person then said "There's this guy who can do it in 40 seconds. He's like 20 years old. It's so fast"
Then the first person said "There is a guy at our school who can do it in 30 seconds"
A third person said "Luke [a student at my school] can do _one side_ with his eyes closed. It's awesome."
I just sat there, half laughing, half angry.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 27, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> I was playing the cube app on my iPod in the school bus, and heard someone behind me say "Aw he's trying to solve the Rubik's cube".
> Another person then said "There's this guy who can do it in 40 seconds. He's like 20 years old. It's so fast"
> Then the first person said "There is a guy at our school who can do it in 30 seconds"
> A third person said "Luke [a student at my school] can do _one side_ with his eyes closed. It's awesome."
> I just sat there, half laughing, half angry.


You should totally bring in your cube, and show them how fast you can do it.


----------



## theace (Mar 30, 2011)

You should solve with blue on top today! Cheer India at the world cup semis!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 2, 2011)

The doctor asked me how I got into cubing and how I got so good at it, to which he replied *"Practice, practice, practice."
*
I wanna go back to that hospital. Non-cuber of the year.


----------



## Pranavissmart (Apr 2, 2011)

theace said:


> You should solve with blue on top today! Cheer India at the world cup semis!


 
I changed by cube color from dark blue to light blue! Go India!


----------



## Cuber5434 (Apr 4, 2011)

(while looking at my 5x5) is that, like, a 9x9?!?!


----------



## Cuber5434 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got one layer!!! Look!! i did one layer!!!! ( cross isn't done, corners are in wrong places)


----------



## cuberr (Apr 4, 2011)

Rove McManus: Have you ever solved a Rubik’s cube?
Daniel Radcliffe: No, never, but you can..you can peel the squares off and stick them on.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm surprised this hasn't turned up yet, although TBH I haven't really read through all 200+ pages...
Whenever I practice my 2x2 solves after practicing 3x3, there is always AT LEAST one person that says "Wow, look. A 2x2. That's _soooooo_ easy." I ask them if they want to try. 0% of people have actually solved it


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 4, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Whenever I practice my 2x2 solves after practicing 3x3, there is always AT LEAST one person that says "Wow, look. A 2x2. That's _soooooo_ easy." I ask them if they want to try. 0% of people have actually solved it


 
I once had a non-cuber at school bet that he could solve a 2x2 faster than I could solve a 3x3. Knowing he couldn't cube, I said I'd do all the puzzles I had with me before he finished.
He ragequit when he had one side and I had finished 3x3 and 4x4 and was halfway through 5x5.


----------



## Magix (Apr 4, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't turned up yet, although TBH I haven't really read through all 200+ pages...
> Whenever I practice my 2x2 solves after practicing 3x3, there is always AT LEAST one person that says "Wow, look. A 2x2. That's _soooooo_ easy." I ask them if they want to try. 0% of people have actually solved it


 
Someone mentions this in at least every other page.


----------



## theace (Apr 4, 2011)

Pranavissmart said:


> I changed by cube color from dark blue to light blue! Go India!


 
We took it quite seriously haha! In fact, I did a 234 relay with orange, white and green respectively and then flipped all the cubes over to blue


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2011)

After leaving a friend with a cube ... hows this go back together...?
then when i get it back, why is this an impossible case...?
followed by a look of ... wow you know just by looking at it scrambled ...?


----------



## hoopee (Apr 12, 2011)

Solving 2x2x2 cube application on my friend's phone:
Schoolmate: Why are you playing 4x4? (yes, he actually didn't say "with", he said "why are you playing" :fp )
me: ... 
And he walked away just when I was answering him  ...


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 13, 2011)

Well its a bit off-topic but ahwell 
The *Nicest* Thing a Non-Cuber has ever said to me:
*Pulls out a megaminx*
Him: Aw thats a cool teraminx
Me: It's Not a tetraminx its a megaminx
Him: Oh... Well that looks difficult to solve *Good Luck! *
My Mind: Go Away.. Wait WuT? I was expecting "you'll never solve that you idiot! you'll have to *PEEL TEH STICKARZ!*" 
Me: Thanks


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 14, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> meh people in my form class try to steal my cubes at school then they give it back to me with a internal pop inside my 2x2 :/


Happened to me as well. They just wan't to try my cubes, and ususally they just twist them randomly and gives up, but one friend of mine always want's to try (and smell ) other peoples stuff. So, about 2.5 weeks ago, I left the school cafeteria at breakfast, forgetting that she still had my 2x2. When I came back, no one had it  I'm pretty sure that it's two of my classmates who takes turns in having it, just to annoy me, and since it's a crappy East Sheen 2x2, made out of spare parts from a broken siamese, I'm sure it'll be all popped if I ever get it back.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 14, 2011)

A friend of mine keeps mixing up 2x2 and 4x4 (It's the number of stickers on a face)


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 14, 2011)

Cuber5434 said:


> I got one layer!!! Look!! i did one layer!!!! ( cross isn't done, corners are in wrong places)



exactly what happened to me but my freind to a *SOLVED* 3x3x3 off me and said look I can do it and the mixed up 2 layers of it :/
and said *"OH MEH JEEZUZ I HAZ DONE IT!"* and he ran off (but he gave the cube back first)


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 14, 2011)

Squadala said:


> I'm surprised I haven't really seen this on the thread (although I'll admit I haven't read all 208 pages T_T).
> My biggest annoyance is when they're like, "Oh I can solve it; let me see!"
> *hand it to them, they rotate it once*
> "Watch this!"
> ...


 
EXACTLY what happened to me when I first started cubing 
Situation:
*doing the BEGINNERS R`D`R D Without my MUCH needed algorithm paper*
"Solved *Cool Face* ;D"
"Wow! How did you do That!?!?! I Take The STICKAHRZ OFF!"
*Freind Scrambles My Cube*
"Now Solve It"
"Sure"
*goes to pull out my algorithm paper*
"*WOAHWOAHWOAHWOAHWOAH*"
"What Up?"
"You Using CHEATS"
"THATS NOT ALLOWED!"
"*Facepalm*"
(Keep in mind he said he peels the stickers off)


----------



## Tiersy (Apr 14, 2011)

1. I just took the stickers off (with some kind of smug look on their face)
2. Have you seen the pursuit of happiness?
3. If you solved it once what's the point of doing it again?

most annoying one ever for though me is "ISN'T THERE A TRICK TO IT?"

and pretty much all the rest of the things people said in the 10 or so pages i read of this thread


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 14, 2011)

DylanReynolds said:


> EXACTLY what happened to me when I first started cubing
> Situation:
> *doing the BEGINNERS R`D`R D Without my MUCH needed algorithm paper*
> "Solved *Cool Face* ;D"
> ...


 
I would never tell someone I can solve the cube, then pull out an algorithm sheet in front of them, to help me solve it. That pretty much means that you can't really solve it, yet, if you still need help.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 14, 2011)

If you use algs to solve then you are relying on help anyway...


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> If you use algs to solve then you are relying on help anyway...


 
No. Then you're relying on your memory.
The real "secret" behind solving is learning the algorithms and recalling them from memory. There's a huge difference between using an alg sheet to give you algs and using an alg sheet to learn algs.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 14, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> If you use algs to solve then you are relying on help anyway...


You didn't get it.

To a non-cuber, if you pull out a sheet of paper, and follow a set line of moves to solve a cube, they obviously aren't going to think you can do it on your own.
If you have all the moves memorized, and show it to them, they will be actually impressed, because you are just doing it, without following instructions on a sheet of paper.

In fact, even non-cubers who know that you use algs, they will sometimes still be impressed that you memorized so many, and know which ones to use, and do them fast.


Like I said, I just wouldn't go to a non-cuber, tell them I can solve it, then pull out a sheet filled with algorithms, as I follow it to solve the cube, and expect them to actually care or be impressed. And then facepalm when they aren't.

There is a huge undeniable difference to people, between solving a cube using algs from memory, and solving a cubes while looking at an alg sheet, as you solve.
In fact, I never considered my first solve a solve, when I used sheets. When I was able to do it purely from memory, using the Beginner's Method, is when I considered myself to be able to solve it. Especially in front of people.


----------



## theace (Apr 14, 2011)

Tiersy said:


> most annoying one ever for though me is "ISN'T THERE A TRICK TO IT?"


I swear! Nothing can be as annoying!


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I would never tell someone I can solve the cube, then pull out an algorithm sheet in front of them, to help me solve it. That pretty much means that you can't really solve it, yet, if you still need help.


 Nah this was all WAY back ages ago of course I dont use an alg sheet now XD


----------



## Bapao (Apr 14, 2011)

I do get it. Why worry about what others think then? Learning algs is part of how you got where you are. Some people are gonna claim you cheat either way as soon they know there's a method to solving that relies on the work of others. Why keep it a secret? To fool them into thinking you can do something that you might not have been able to do without the help provided by people that actually sat down and figured this stuff out for you? Can either of you solve without relying on something that others have provided to help? No disrespect intended, but that mentality seems kinda egoistic if you ask me. Sure it's a lot of work to learn a complete method, it's not like I'm not learning ought myself...


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 14, 2011)

Now, I'm assuming most of these methods are based on math... And... Who worked out math? Surely not the person who worked out the method. So (s)he would also rely on the work of others. We can track this way back, however when does this stop being relevant? I'm not sure.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 14, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I do get it. Why worry about what others think then? Learning algs is part of how you got where you are. Some people are gonna claim you cheat either way as soon they know there's a method to solving that relies on the work of others. Why keep it a secret? To fool them into thinking you can do something that you might not have been able to do without the help provided by people that actually sat down and figured this stuff out for you? Can either of you solve without relying on something that others have provided to help? No disrespect intended, but that mentality seems kinda egoistic if you ask me. Sure it's a lot of work to learn a complete method, it's not like I'm not learning ought myself...


:fp
If you think that my post had anything to do with tricking people that I solved it without needing any help, then you still don't get what I was saying to DylanReynolds.

Dylan, as long as you understood what I was saying, that's all that matters.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 14, 2011)

Things are getting off topic, we should take this elsewhere. It just pees me off when people try to mask the facts to keeps things exclusive to their own petty benefit. Sorry for the rant, I just think we should all be proud of ourselves without worrying about what others think...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 14, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I just pees me off when* people try to mask the facts to keeps things exclusive to their own petty benefit.* Sorry for the rant, I just think *we should all be proud of ourselves without worrying about what others think...*


:fp
Yep, just proved you still don't get what I was saying.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I would never tell someone I can solve the cube, then pull out an algorithm sheet in front of them, to help me solve it. That pretty much means that you can't really solve it, yet, if you still need help.


 
This. PM me.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 14, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> This. PM me.


 I'll PM you.


----------



## ianography (Apr 14, 2011)

anyway...

Today I was performing in the Talent Show (of course solving the cube). I got a 14 second solve two-handed and a 35 second solve one-handed. My mom said that she heard one girl call me a studmuffin


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 14, 2011)

What's the trick? Just tell me the trick right now...

Dude, you're like the fastest in the world right?....No way, how can anyone beat 30 secs?....


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 14, 2011)

I always scare the other asians away.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 15, 2011)

I feel kind of flattered whenever people tell me I'm amazing at cubing. A lot of times people will say something like, "Are there competitions for that? You should go, you'd totally win a world record or something!" And I just tell them I'm really not all that great, but of course they don't believe me, which is fine.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2011)

(watching me do virtual 5x5, aside to someone else, quietly)

"...you know, it's just a trick. You do something over and over again and the thing practically solves itself..."


----------



## caseyd (Apr 15, 2011)

people at my school are sad, I got 2 friends cubing, another learning, and half the people ( even though they see me get sub 30 solves) say I take the stickers off, the others say oh you got do to those algsorthisms ( i know how its speeled thats what they say, in a funny voice too) and say ok so hes got his square root of pie jah ur gonna need that, and then some others just smack cubes out of my hand ( and splayed open corner piece of guhong, and another broke the core on my nice c4y diy which is even worse, and didnt even pay me back, but we have a sub 10er in highschool and thats cool


----------



## ianography (Apr 15, 2011)

caseyd said:


> we have a sub 10er in highschool and thats cool



Really? Who?


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Apr 15, 2011)

a little of topic but a fun game to play with noobs is a "noob team solve" similar to blind team solve but you can't use cube notation to describe moves

(your noob also gets very exited when "they" actually solve it)


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 15, 2011)

Today I was cubing at school and a girl asked: Is it possible to only have one side?

She wasn't kidding.


----------



## juggling monkey (Apr 15, 2011)

riding home form the bus a kid told me
"one time i solved all but one side"


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2011)

when people say that i just call them out and tell them that it's impossible. They back down and say, maybe it was 3 sides. which is like J perm or a random 2 flip lol.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 15, 2011)

Liar: "Yeah I've solved the cube a couple of times on my own. Its frustrating because it takes me around 3 days to do it"
Me: "really? how do you solve it, whats your approach?"
Liar keeps dodging question, changing subjects, saying he can't remember specifically.

If you have solved a cube on your own, you will surely remember at least the overall steps taken.


----------



## JesterCuber95 (Apr 16, 2011)

*solves cube in 30 seconds* << this is actually my average time 
Me: 'Meh, that was an okay solve I guess, but not great'
Non-cuber: 'Yeah, well it would take me 30 years'


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 16, 2011)

"Woah, what math are you in!"
"Thats so easy, I can solve one of those in like 30 seconds" *hand him cube and he aimlessly turns it a few times*
"Those are so easy, don't you get bored with it?" *Again aimlessly turns cube when I hand it to him*
"A 2x2?!, that looks easy"
*The most annoying* "You just reverse the scramble or something, let me scramble it." * I let him scramble it, then he hands it back to me and doesn't watch me prove that I can solve it.


----------



## Narraeson (Apr 17, 2011)

I announced that I'm learning how to BLD (well, sort of teaching myself, I made up my own method), and every day, people ask if I'm done yet. I said I would by next year, they still ask me if I'm done. :|

And this thread.


----------



## melaladi (Apr 19, 2011)

they tell you they solved 1 side, but the cubies don't line up with the centers


----------



## melaladi (Apr 19, 2011)

or they hide it from you when they're mixing it up because they think you will memorize their turns


----------



## caseyd (Apr 19, 2011)

well, zemdegs could probably do that


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 19, 2011)

except not


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 19, 2011)

Every since I brought my crappy Rubik's 4x4x4 to school, everybody has been asking me, "Hey, can I try your 4 _sided_ cube?"


----------



## JyH (Apr 19, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Every since I brought my crappy Rubik's 4x4x4 to school, everybody has been asking me, "Hey, can I try your 4 _sided_ cube?"


 
Well...It is...Isn't it?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> Well...It is...Isn't it?


 
No


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 22, 2011)

A girl wanted me to solve the 4x4 and told me that solving the rubiks cube was the sexiest thing she ever saw.

Rubiks cube, sexy? lol...


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

My family calls my Rubik's Icon the Emo Cube.


----------



## jrb (Apr 23, 2011)

I was solving the cube in the lobby of a hotel. Some people were watching me solve and saying, "He'll never solve it."(This happens all the time). I was on OLL when they said this, so I was able to finish it really quickly and amazed them all.:tu


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Once some girls walked past me and sad OMG he turns it so fast and he don't even looks on it :O
(I was scrambling)


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 23, 2011)

leonopulos1 said:


> Once some girls walked past me and sad OMG he turns it so fast and he don't even looks on it :O
> (I was scrambling)



lol
Once, I was solving my cube and my friend was commenting on my "finger pushes". He said "Wow, look at his finger pushes! He just flicks it with his finger! There's no way I can do that!" (does some really good fingertricks on my cube) "See? Its so hard!"


----------



## Nestor (Apr 23, 2011)

Talking to a cuber, his friends skates in and inspects our GuHongs
"Oh, crappy Chinese cubes.. so loose and with stickers? I can get sturdier and face-printed cubes for $2 at *(insert cheap toy store name).
"Trust us, this cube is probably the best there is, and the crappy one is the one you mention. Period. "
"what do you know? I can solve it in 2 minutes!!" 

After 2 minutes of arguing, he grabs to cube to "show us". 5 minutes later he gives up.. on headlights OLL


----------



## Hershey (Apr 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Talking to a cuber, his friends skates in and inspects our GuHongs
> "Oh, crappy Chinese cubes.. so loose and with stickers? I can get sturdier and face-printed cubes for $2 at *(insert cheap toy store name).


 
I hate it when people say that good cubes like the Gu Hong are bad! Once someone called my Alpha V cube "cheap". 
I guess people are like that, whenever someone sees something new, they often reject it.


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2011)

leonopulos1 said:


> Once some girls walked past me and sad OMG he turns it so fast and he don't even looks on it :O
> (I was scrambling)


Alla time.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 24, 2011)

"It's so worn out!" is the most original one I've heard recently.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 24, 2011)

two days ago:
(on 2 look OLL) 
"you can never solve it" 
(solves it 5 secs later because i was slow solving)
"WTH LET ME SCRAMBLE THAT" 
(hands cube over)
"HERE SOLVE IT" 
(solves in sub 30) 
(walks away, mind blown talking about how only asians can solve it)

and 

i can get 1 side!, (teacher comments while cubing) it's very entertaining watching you solve.... (continues solving for the rest of the class smiling since most of my teachers go "put that away!"), can i see your triangle cube? (asking for mastermorphix), that cube is fake.... real cubes should be black! (talking about white alpha V type A), is there a special thing you have to do with it?, isn't there a trick to it?, and can you teach me? (finds out they have to memorize and learn new things) i can't do it! i'm not smart enough!


----------



## EdgeRebirth (Apr 24, 2011)

Last week, one of my friends said, "Here I'll scramble this for one hour so it'll take you an hour to do it." He got mad when it only took 19 seconds. Sucker


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 24, 2011)

EdgeRebirth said:


> Last week, one of my friends said, "Here I'll scramble this for one hour so it'll take you an hour to do it." He got mad when it only took 19 seconds. Sucker


 
wow.... how mad did they get when they found out it doesn't really matter what position the cube's in since god's algorithm is like 20 moves?


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I get a lot of this:
-Can I spin it?
-UNBELIEVABLE!
-_Students:_Hey, he's looking at the cube!
_Teacher, scrambling:_Quiet! He knows the *formula*! (what formula? maybe he means algorithms or puzzle theory?)
-Can I mix it up?
-I can do it in 30 seconds, can I try? *scrambles* Eh, I can't do it. Bye!
-*pop* He's cheating! (i pop my cubes about 20 times a day)
-Don't you get tired of doing that?
-Can you teach me?
-What's that Rubik's Cube? Is it new? Did it just come out? (i was taking out a lingao magic)
-OOH, a new Rubik's Cube! (new stickers actually)
-I'll get you a 100 by 100! It'll take you a day to solve. (Can someone invent that so i can try?)
-Can I have your Pyramid? (qj master pillowed pyramorphinx)
-*after solve, teacher asks me* What do you think in your mind when you do that?
Response: I think of letters. (not anymore, all on muscle memory now)

And yes, two of my teachers have scrambled my Rubik's Cube poorly. During science, the whole class crowded up behind me. A kid got very jealous the next day (obviously).


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

somebody tries my alpha feng and says "this thing sucks! it turns so badly. a rubiks brand is better than this thing!" (because it is really crispy/clicky) they are used to my guhong
"can you solve it" while i am scrambling it really fast with fingertricks.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Talking to a cuber, his friends skates in and inspects our GuHongs
> "Oh, crappy Chinese cubes.. so loose and with stickers? I can get sturdier and face-printed cubes for $2 at *(insert cheap toy store name).
> "Trust us, this cube is probably the best there is, and the crappy one is the one you mention. Period. "
> "what do you know? I can solve it in 2 minutes!!"
> ...


 that is a great story. i hate it when people think that they know more than you do about cubing. my friends at school know me as the cuber at school yet some of the ones i am "mentoring" argue "no THAT is pll and THIS is oll" so stubborn...


----------



## melaladi (Apr 24, 2011)

aren't there two moves you can do to always solve it?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 25, 2011)

My friend will scramble it and take a piece out. After I solve it and fix the piece, "How did you know which one I took out!?"


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 25, 2011)

Vinny said:


> My friend will scramble it and take a piece out. After I solve it and fix the piece, "How did you know which one I took out!?"


 
Reply "magic"


----------



## Vinny (Apr 25, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Reply "magic"


 
I tell them I saw them do it, so they do it again. haha


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 25, 2011)

"Will Smith can solve a Rubik's Cube!"
"Justin Bieber can solve a Rubik's Cube!"


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 25, 2011)

I fail to see how the "Justin Bieber can solve a Rubik's Cube!" is funny... I mean... It's like saying... Feliks Zemdegs can solve a Rubik's Cube! It's just a fact.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> I fail to see how the "Justin Bieber can solve a Rubik's Cube!" is funny... I mean... It's like saying... Feliks Zemdegs can solve a Rubik's Cube! It's just a fact.


 
He didn't claim it to be funny? Most of these aren't funny...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 25, 2011)

when people usaully see me solve a cube they're like --

"What the Hell!?!?!"

Usually followed by -- 

"NERD!!"


----------



## camcuber (Apr 25, 2011)

theace said:


> I swear! Nothing can be as annoying!


 
Seeing "Co za asy" (or however it's spelled) all over YouTube can be.


----------



## OzBluey (Apr 25, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Seeing "Co za asy" (or however it's spelled) all over YouTube can be.


 
What does that mean?


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

OzBluey said:


> What does that mean?


 
Nobody really knows, it's a stupid thing from Ray William Johnson.


----------



## Magix (Apr 26, 2011)

"What an ace" according to google translate.

Basically RWJ was reviewing some video and then pointed out that some polish dude commented "co za asy" on it. 

A year later, a bunch of wannabes still think it's funny to repost it.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 26, 2011)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/co-za-asy


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 26, 2011)

My friends actually has quite good understanding in cubing (I force them to), so they never told me I cheat. Well once a friend asked if I had cheats in my wallet (kept some algs i didn't know there), but I did it without to show her. But a few days ago, I got my first DIY, and one of my friends started to tell everyone I used a cheat cube, after I had taken it apart and showed him the differences. I said to him that no one uses a Rubik's branded (didn't mention the difference between storebought and DIY, he wouldn't understand), and he was still like "It's kinda like cheating" :fp

I also got my first 4x4 the same day, and one of my friends said, very sarcastic, good luck with *that*. She was like  when I showed it after a solve that took almost an hour, as I only did a few moves every now and then, and I didn't even know the Parities, so I had to look them up. Was actually quite fun.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

This really isn't really a "darndest" thing but today when i was going to my bus to get back home, I saw some 8th grader who seemed to have a Maru 4x4 or something (small 4x4 with shiny stickers made it look like a Maru), too bad I didn't get his name...
Still, its nice that my school has cubers other than myself.


----------



## ianography (Apr 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> This really isn't really a "darndest" thing but today when i was going to my bus to get back home, I saw some 8th grader who seemed to have a Maru 4x4 or something (small 4x4 with shiny stickers made it look like a Maru), too bad I didn't get his name...
> Still, its nice that my school has cubers other than myself.


 
Where do you go to school? Just tell me in a PM.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> This really isn't really a "darndest" thing but today when i was going to my bus to get back home, I saw some 8th grader who seemed to have a Maru 4x4 or something (small 4x4 with shiny stickers made it look like a Maru), too bad I didn't get his name...
> Still, its nice that my school has cubers other than myself.


 
I' the fastest cuber at my school even though i only average like 25. One kid is jealous. He kicked me just cause i asked what method he used.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Where do you go to school? Just tell me in a PM.


 
Why you ask? Our school isn't really that full of cubers.



cookieyo145 said:


> I' the fastest cuber at my school even though i only average like 25. One kid is jealous. He kicked me just cause i asked what method he used.


 lol, I'm fastest in one handed in 7th grade, most likely I am fastest in 2H as well.


----------



## ianography (Apr 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why you ask? Our school isn't really that full of cubers.


 
Because if it's the chance that it's my school...


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you live in Plainsboro or West Windsor?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Where do you go to school? Just tell me in a PM.


 
Um...


----------



## ianography (Apr 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Do you live in Plainsboro or West Windsor?


 
...Nevermind. I live in Chatham.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Um...


 Dot dot dot...


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

BUMP.


----------



## ianography (May 6, 2011)

A little while ago, my friend was left with my cube for about five minutes. When I came back, I saw he had set up a U-perm. Blew my mind.


----------



## JyH (May 6, 2011)

Yesterday, my friend asked to see my "four-cube". I handed him the 4x4, and he said no, the other one, and pointed to the 2x2. He then proceeded to turn it really fast, until literally the entire thing fell apart. Even the screws, and all the pieces were all over the place. He couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Hershey (May 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> A little while ago, my friend was left with my cube for about five minutes. When I came back, I saw he had set up a U-perm. Blew my mind.


 
What is this I don't even.......
What is even I don't this.


----------



## Ranzha (May 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What is this I don't even.......
> What is even I don't this.


 
Even don't I this is what. The balls.

Heard some conversation about the validity of scrambles in competition today. These two guys in Bio were going at it, the first saying that they're scrambled randomly and each scramble is different and hand-scrambled, and the other said that everyone got the same scrambles, different for each solve (as it is in the regulations). After fifteen minutes or so of their quarreling, they ask me. After giving my answer, the ignorant one of the two handed the other a five-dollar bill. They had placed bets. I lol'd.


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

i was at the dentist and i solved it and the woman who was doing my teeth acted like she had just seen a miracle. in the end i had all the people who worked there standing around staring at the solved cube and they wanted to video me and put me on their facebook page. LOL


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

Cube Crack said:


> i was at the dentist and i solved it and the woman who was doing my teeth acted like she had just seen a miracle. in the end i had all the people who worked there standing around staring at the solved cube and they wanted to video me and put me on their facebook page. LOL


 
How fast are you anyway?


----------



## 5BLD (May 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yesterday, my friend asked to see my "four-cube". I handed him the 4x4, and he said no, the other one, and pointed to the 2x2. He then proceeded to turn it really fast, until literally the entire thing fell apart. Even the screws, and all the pieces were all over the place. He couldn't stop laughing.


 That is the reason why i don't have a 2x2. Thank god I didn't let them try my 5x5.

A few weeks ago my friend borrowed my haiyan cube in school for just three hours, because I had to go somewhere else with the school to rehearse something in orchestra. When I came back and asked him for the cube, he handed it to me with two corners missing. 
He told me "in maths some pieces fell out and I only managed to put one back in."
Me: so where are the other two pieces?
Him: left them there. It was impossible to reassemble.
:fp well I hated that cube anyway.


----------



## Mr 005 (May 10, 2011)

Woah he isnt even looking at it!

Close your eyes when you mix it up or you are cheating

That was not in under a minute! you are crazy liar! 

(cube pops) HE BROKE IT!

(after cube poped and i put it back together wrong and its unsolvable so i take it apart) HE CANT SOLVE IT!

may favorite is when i picked up my sister from school and a kid see's me solving a 4x4 and says "can you even do that?" and i said "hold on 10 seconds" and he was amazed...


----------



## blue7777100 (May 20, 2011)

got a new square1 and was playing with it in class 
kid "hey can i see that"
sure *hand it to him*
kid *play with it for a minute* "did you know that all rubiks cubes come apart?" *forcefully snaps off one of the large corner pieces "oops this one is diffrent"

i was so angry


----------



## Nestor (May 21, 2011)

Inspection time is lame, and real solves start as soon as you get your cube scrambled in the hand, according to a random guy that saw us cubing today in the mall.
And apparently using generated scrambles is even lamer: another cuber should always scramble the cube for you.


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

It will take me 27years to solve that.
In reality, after 27 years, they won't solve it...


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 21, 2011)

what's so darn about getting 2 sides?


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (May 21, 2011)

yeah.
my math teacher said:
2x2 is so easy even a donkey (donkey refers to an idiot person in our country) can solve it.
few days later my friend gave a 2x2 to him.
but he couldn't do it.

also
once i wrote all the algorithms and explanations in a papar and gave it to him.
about 3 months later:
me: sir learn it?
him: yes.
i scrambled my cube n gave it to him.
him: I didn't memorise them!!
me: then WHAT did you do?
him: I solved it my watching the paper. You know I think it's worthless unless you solve it by yourself.

IDIOT!!!!!


----------



## reyrey (May 22, 2011)

"Why do you spend so much time on that?"
*I'm in the OLL* "I can solve it from here!" *I get to the PLL* "I can't from here..."
*About 2x2* "I can do that!" *NOT*
"I can solve that!" *After a long time* "I give up, you do it and give it to me" *I finish and give to him* "You see? I solved it!"
"Wow! How do you do that" *About a 7x7*
"Wow, you suck, you didn't break a WR" (LOL)
"Wow you suck" *I finish the solve 2 seconds after it* "........"
"I can solve a single side, after that I'm stuck"
*My teacher about the person that my student is teaching (How to cube)* "Does he know a faster way to do it?" (Fail, he still does in Beginner's with alg pages)
"Why do you spend your life on it?"

And etc, there are too many things to write in this thread


----------



## mr. giggums (May 22, 2011)

I tried to convince my mom that my GuHong that popped once or twice in front of her is a better cube to use in competition than a storebought. She still doesn't believe me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 22, 2011)

When cubes pop, they think that they are broken forever.


----------



## iSolve (May 22, 2011)

My friend saw me solving the cube and he asked if he could scramble it. I said yes and he said scrambled it. He said that he scrambled it that way and he couldn't solve it. It thought to myself, "wow".


----------



## John Mandrake (May 22, 2011)

When i'm messing around with my square 1 there like can I see that? I had it to them and half of the people I had it 2 can't get past the 1st turn.


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2011)

Non-cubers always pronounce "often" "off-in". It's clearly "off-ten". "Off-in" just sounds stupid.


----------



## emolover (May 22, 2011)

John Mandrake said:


> When i'm messing around with my square 1 there like can I see that? I had it to them and half of the people I had it 2 can't get past the 1st turn.


 
I am still trying to figure out what this is trying to say.


----------



## Ranzha (May 22, 2011)

John Mandrake said:


> When I'm messing around with my Square-1 people ask me, "May I see that?" I hand it to them, and half of the people I hand it to can't get past the 1st turn.


 


emolover said:


> I am still trying to figure out what this is trying to say.



Happy?


----------



## CubicNL (May 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am still trying to figure out what this is trying to say.


 It means that 2 people that he gave the square-1 to couldn't get it to turn

/E: -.-


----------



## theace (May 22, 2011)

I went out for dinner with my family last night. We had to wait because the restaurant was rather crowded. So I decided to BLD. Now, I finished memo-ing and so that I don't attract too much attention, didn't shut my eyes while solving. Instead, I was staring off into nowhere. This family, who was leaving, stops and starts staring at me. Of course, I didn't really notice them. Then, the lady goes "Is he Blind?". My cube almost popped...


----------



## Sharon (May 22, 2011)

My dad says faz isn't that fast because they didn't count the inspection time in the 6.24 seconds.


----------



## ilikecubing (May 22, 2011)

My non cuber friends use the word 'jumbling' instead of 'scrambling',has it happened with anyone of you guys?


----------



## Godmil (May 22, 2011)

Owen said:


> Non-cubers always pronounce "often" "off-in". It's clearly "off-ten". "Off-in" just sounds stupid.


 
Eh?
What does that have to do with cubing? Or am I missing a joke :/


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 22, 2011)

Friday I was in the train, memoing a cube. Someone was asking me why I wasn't solving it, so I said I was memorizing it so I can solve it blindfolded later.

About two minutes later I finished my memo, put the cube down to grab my blindfold and when I turned back he was scrambling the cube saying "if you look at it beforehand it's cheating"

Of course the cube was hand-scrambled, so I couldn't simply rescramble and solve.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 22, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Friday I was in the train, memoing a cube. Someone was asking me why I wasn't solving it, so I said I was memorizing it so I can solve it blindfolded later.
> 
> About two minutes later I finished my memo, put the cube down to grab my blindfold and when I turned back he was scrambling the cube saying "if you look at it beforehand it's cheating"



ngrhh
show me that guy and ill pownd him


----------



## Nestor (May 22, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Friday I was in the train, memoing a cube. Someone was asking me why I wasn't solving it, so I said I was memorizing it so I can solve it blindfolded later.
> 
> About two minutes later I finished my memo, put the cube down to grab my blindfold and when I turned back he was scrambling the cube saying "if you look at it beforehand it's cheating"
> 
> Of course the cube was hand-scrambled, so I couldn't simply rescramble and solve.


 
I would have punched him in the face.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 22, 2011)

I just facepalmed. hey, what can I do?


----------



## Ltsurge (May 22, 2011)

lol'd 

besides i hate it when an edge pops and i put it in the wrong position cos i forgot (or exploded) 

then when i solve it i figure its screwed so i pull the piece out 

then all my friends go hey thats cheating and i go GRRR!!!

lol'd again


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## reyrey (May 28, 2011)

I'm in the middle of solving my V7, when all of a sudden somebody asks me if I can solve "that thing".
I say yes, they tell me they don't believe me. BOOM - Cube solved.
Same goes for V5 and V3.

Somebody once asked me if there are more than 1 billion "options" for a 7x7, when I said there are more than 1 quadrillion options for a 3x3, she didn't believe. (You ask a cuber, and then don't believe him?)


I hate people that say "You won't break your record", even though I love seeing the look on people's faces when they say "Can't you do it faster?" and I finish in 2 seconds.

I hate people that think they should become my coacher and that together we'll break the WR.


----------



## wrbcube4 (May 28, 2011)

When someone asks me to solve their cube, I solve it and then make one move so it's still unsolved but only one move away from being solved. I then give the cube to them and they are like "YOU DIDN'T SOLVE IT!!!"


----------



## Vinny (May 28, 2011)

reyrey said:


> I'm in the middle of solving my V7, when all of a sudden somebody asks me if I can solve "that thing".
> I say yes, they tell me they don't believe me. BOOM - Cube solved.
> Same goes for V5 and *V3*.
> 
> ...


 
V3?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 28, 2011)

Vinny said:


> V3?


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## uberCuber (May 28, 2011)

reyrey said:


> I'm in the middle of solving my V7, when all of a sudden somebody asks me if I can solve "that thing".
> I say yes, they tell me they don't believe me. BOOM - Cube solved.
> Same goes for V5 and V3.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you realize it's a LOT more than that

and lol at V3


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (May 31, 2011)

oh.
say.
there was this drama.
the guy in it had a 3x3.
and said.
I tried my best, but I couldn't solve the last piece.
and one corner is twisted.
the the woman says.
lets try again.
the keep twisting.
and then.
it's solved!!!
I lol'ed.


----------



## Gopi (May 31, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
I recently joined a new company and noticed that many of my colleagues got cubes to the office , but none could solve the cube completely. Three guys could solve "One Side" , and two more guys could just do the first layer. 
They were all surprised and shocked to see me solve the Rubik's Cube in under "1 Minutes" .. later the familiar phrases in this thread started. 

"Whats the Trick" 
"Let me mess it up so that you will not be able to solve it" 
The guy sitting next to my cubicle; after seeing my scrambled SQ1- "WTF (pause).... WTF... (looks at me) .. WTF is that" 

I once saw two of my colleagues playing ball with a Guhong!!

I guess its time to stop taking my cubes to the office


----------



## Maniac (May 31, 2011)

Gopi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I recently joined a new company and noticed that many of my colleagues got cubes to the office , but none could solve the cube completely. Three guys could solve "One Side" , and two more guys could just do the first layer.
> They were all surprised and shocked to see me solve the Rubik's Cube in under "1 Minutes" .. later the familiar phrases in this thread started.
> 
> ...


 
Wait were they throwing the guhong like it was a ball?


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

I was solving one of my 4x4x4s in the tram on the way home from work a few weeks back. There was this elderly lady looking on the whole time (I love spectators, don't you?). So I had solved the cube a few times during the ride and she seemed to be paying attention to what I was doing. Once I had finished a solve, I seamlessly transitioned to to a random scramble and then back to solving without inspection. So I had solved the thing about 3 times when all of a sudden she asks: "Is that thing even solvable?". What a sweetheart . I was like; "I hope so! ".


----------



## Jilvin (Jun 1, 2011)

When I give the cube to other people so they can scramble it for me, I always get accused of memorizing their scramble sequence because I am looking at the cube while they do it.


----------



## Gopi (Jun 1, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Wait were they throwing the guhong like it was a ball?


 
Yep.. Imagine the look on my face.


----------



## y235 (Jun 1, 2011)

A lot of people ask me what is the WR for my age.


----------



## MostEd (Jun 1, 2011)

My chinese friend at school always snatches the cube from me.. starts to twist it up kinda slow an using his palms, then he tries to solve it does about half of f2l using a guide then gives up and leaves it somewhere... I had to go cube hunting the other day....


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2011)

reyrey said:


> Somebody once asked me if there are more than 1 billion "options" for a 7x7, when I said there are more than 1 quadrillion options for a 3x3, she didn't believe. (You ask a cuber, and then don't believe him?)


you should have said only 2 black or white


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 1, 2011)

Gopi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I once saw two of my colleagues playing ball with a Guhong!!
> 
> I guess its time to stop taking my cubes to the office


 
I had that happen to me once when I brought a cube (also a GuHong) to my martial arts academy. I left it in the cubbyholes while I was training, but it must've fallen out or something, because there were two kids (children of a couple of the students) who were sliding it back and forth like a ball and getting it airborne at the same time. I had to temporarily stop training to take my cube back.

I mean seriously, I don't mind people playing with my cubes, just as long as they're using it for the INTENDED PURPOSE.


----------



## tociva (Jun 2, 2011)

I've just had to ditch a potential girlfriend. We got along very well, she showed interest in me along the way, but when I mentioned that I am a cuber, she said: "What the hell are you wasting your time on? Don't you have anything better to do?"

Talk about a major turn off. That is really one of the darndest things one could say to me. Girls, or anyone for that matter, have to accept both me AND my cubes. If that is not the case, I don't see any reason why I should waste anymore time on that particular person.


----------



## Edward (Jun 2, 2011)

tociva said:


> I've just had to ditch a potential girlfriend. We got along very well, she showed interest in me along the way, but when I mentioned that I am a cuber, she said: "What the hell are you wasting your time on? Don't you have anything better to do?"
> 
> Talk about a major turn off. That is really one of the darndest things one could say to me. Girls, or anyone for that matter, have to accept both me AND my cubes. If that is not the case, I don't see any reason why I should waste anymore time on that particular person.


 
The way you put it, you didn't even give her a chance to accept it.


----------



## tociva (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I didn't write down the whole story.

Last week, I told her about it and she faked some interest. When I first told her about it, I made it obvious that to me cubing is not just a lame hobby. I rambled on about my collection and my best times. It is something I take seriously and I showed that. She was like; 'yeah, that's really cool!!' I then stopped talking about it because I saw she wasn't really interested, which was okay for me. She doesn't have to be!

An hour ago, I was doing an avg of 100 when she asked what I was doing. Just when she asked, I got my PB and told what I was doing + the fact that I just broke my PB record. She then said what I quoted in my previous post.

Everyone has their own hobbies and things that they like. If I feel one of my hobbies is being made fun of, then I'm better off without that person. Don't understand me wrong; I don't expect people to be interested, far from that. I only want that people accept that I am cubing, without making me trying to quit by telling me I'm wasting my time and that I should be doing other things.

Cubing is no waste of time, and I shouldn't be doing other things if I prefer to be cubing. Some people like to build model aircrafts, others like to play with domino's, heck, there are even people who sit at a train station and write down which trains are passing to collect rare trains on their list (also known as trainspotting). I accept those people and their somewhat silly hobbies too. If they like to watch trains all day long, then I'm very happy for them.


----------



## Tommy34 (Jun 3, 2011)

My brother says "you have to think way more when playing call of duty than when you are solving a rubiks cube..." I just laughed


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 3, 2011)

Tommy34 said:


> My brother says "you have to think way more when playing call of duty than when you are solving a rubiks cube..." I just laughed



I agree. With the cube, one doesn't think about solving. You simply do. Does one think about breathing? Does one think about their heart beating? It's the same for us cubers. Solving cubes is simply natural for us.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 3, 2011)

but with as much practice as cubing, call of duty, or anything on earth will become natural


----------



## Magix (Jun 3, 2011)

Tbh I have to agree with your friend. For cubing, you notice a pattern, and you take an algorithm from your muscle memory, execute it. And that's really all there is to it.

For FPS games, at least if you're playing good, there's a lot that goes into thinking what you're gonna do next, where your opponents might be, being ready to react, listening to sounds, etc.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

I play FPS and cube a lot. Probably more than 3 years already and I've gotta admit cubing is way easier. When I'm playing COD or Bioshock, I think if where everyone is so I could choose to rush and all. When I play with my firends on the PS3, I tend to cube a lot when I'm dead from Search and Destroy heehee so they'll might say something like "dude, how the hell do you do that thing? It would take me a year to solve it" By that, they mean they'll do random moves hoping it will solve. I just laugh.....


----------



## RaresB (Jun 4, 2011)

I was walking around a shopping mall casually doing OH while trying to navigate through the mall. I was on pll, and I saw it was a u perm so I did it without looking at the cube when these two kids said "wow he did that without looking." "I love you man"


----------



## Keban (Jun 8, 2011)

I was delivering papers with one of my friends and he brought his other friend who owns a Guhong, pyraminx ect but can't solve a 3x3 by memory...
I had my keychain cube in my pocket, and he asked if he could borrow it while i went down the street to finish the last of the papers.

He dissasembled it fully for no specific reason, and lost a piece. -.-


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 21, 2011)

You might know Cod4nub on youtube
He is noobsniper






lol rubic's


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 21, 2011)

When I was in waiting room at Hairdresser, I got bored and I solve my 3x3x3 many times and suddenly one woman asked me : Madame, do you also love to play with a Barbie? ( with her cynical face) 

Me : Barbie? :/ of course not I prefer to play with Kent not with Barbie


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> You might know Cod4nub on youtube
> He is noobsniper
> 
> 
> ...



snoo


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jul 1, 2011)

"look, ___ she can solve it in like 2 seconds!" (my average is about 45 seconds)

so i tell everyone that i learned how to solve it on youtube, and they say "you cheater"

"my brother smashed it with a hammer then put it back together."

*turns one side*"hey look! i can solve it!"*turns the side 3 times*

"isn't the world record like 1 second?"


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 1, 2011)

Waitress watches me solve the cube like 10 times at a restaurant(I see her in the corner of my eye), she comes to take our order.... "Can you solve that?!" I give an akward stare... "...no." I HATE THAT IGNORANT "Can you solve that?" Stare people can give after you solve it in front of them


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 1, 2011)

hammerhead said:


> Waitress watches me solve the cube like 10 times at a restaurant(I see her in the corner of my eye), she comes to take our order.... "Can you solve that?!" I give an akward stare... "...no." I HATE THAT IGNORANT "Can you solve that?" Stare people can give after you solve it in front of them


 
It's a legitimate question. She's asking if you can solve it.


----------



## MostEd (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's one: it was about a month ago just when I finished learning LBL i was showing it to my friend and there was this girl she said: "if you solve one side don't all other get solve"
I was like : "No!" *continued to solve it* Her reply was: "this is a broken cube its meant to solve itself then you solve a side"(it was something along those lines)


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jul 1, 2011)

i got a (chinese speaking) friend to order a dayan guhong cube for me since she lives in the us and shipping is cheaper there. when she got it, she asked me "is this even the right cube? its a chinese brand!"


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jul 1, 2011)

hammerhead said:


> Waitress watches me solve the cube like 10 times at a restaurant(I see her in the corner of my eye), she comes to take our order.... "Can you solve that?!" I give an akward stare... "...no." I HATE THAT IGNORANT "Can you solve that?" Stare people can give after you solve it in front of them


 
soo true i get that all the time


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

i hate it when i show them i can twist a corner then they try to snatch it to see if they have the "hands of a master"


----------



## jrb (Jul 1, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> With the cube, one doesn't think about solving. You simply do. Does one think about breathing? Does one think about their heart beating? It's the same for us cubers. Solving cubes is simply natural for us.



I agree.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 1, 2011)

i wish i could say one thing ive heard but i mean the list is just to long. some of the things noncubers say really shows an inability to think when examining obstacles.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 2, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i hate it when i show them i can twist a corner then they try to snatch it to see if they have the "hands of a master"


 
You showed a non-cuber how to twist a corner? That NEVER ends well.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 3, 2011)

I, and evidently nearly everyone else here has had people do U U' on their cubes and then claim they solved it. I've thought of a possible solution 

1. Do R'U2RUR'zR2URDR (basically J perm with last move left out)
2.Put your thumb on on the FRD sticker and cover the BRD and the BR sticker with your other fingers.
(same as how Breandan held his cube in the "Secret N perm" video)

Now the cube looks like it is 1 move off but it is really hiding a J perm. Mwahahahah.
You can also do U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 and keep the F and R sides out of view.
This basically the same as the Secret N perm video but you can do it on non-cubers


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 5, 2011)

Who is Falk Zemdags?
http://solutions.v-cubes.com/solutions2/#six


----------



## Specs112 (Jul 6, 2011)

Non-cuber: "Is that a real cube or one of those magic ones?"
Me: "What."
Non-cuber: "Oh, everyone knows that the normal cubes are impossible, that's why they make magic ones now that are actually possible to do."
If he hadn't been twice my size I'm pretty sure I would have punched him in the face.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know if this happens to anyone else, but people always tell me that they used to take the stickers off when they were kids! It's funny but annoying.


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2011)

The stickers remark is the most common of all. I'd be surprised to meet a cuber who hasn't heard it.


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> The stickers remark is the most common of all. I'd be surprised to meet a cuber who hasn't heard it.


Yeah, Thompson's trolling.


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a few times that people say earlier (if they where kid or teenager) I can solve the Rubik's cube.
And later they say to other people (the same peoples): "I always took it apart i and put it good in" or "I took off the stickers".
And I think WHAT(!), a few minutes ago (sometimes days) you can solve it earlier.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's funny when people don't know that you can take it apart, and when a piece pops out they think that you broke it.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 6, 2011)

Noncubers don't realize that just as how some people create beautiful things, we cubers do too. I mean, some play the guitar, and they make beautiful music (not all), while some can stack cups (not a big fan), while some others can freestyle football (soccer) and incorporate some breakdancing moves, etc., etc., etc. Well, we cubers create something beautiful with our abilities: a solve. When you think about it, imagine how the brain works and how it processes a solve. In learning algorithms, the brain can learn thousands of move sequences with muscle memory, and it can easily (with practice) recognize different patterns. It truly is wonderful. If it amuses you, why should anyone question that?

Some noncubers have said, "You're wasting your time, dude," or "What is that good for in life?" The truth is, cubing might probably not get me a scholarship to a good university, but that's my problem. I just respond with the above statement, and people learn to respect it. It might not be worth a lot to them, but it means something more to me, and that's all that matters with things such as hobbies.


----------



## wontolla (Jul 6, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> The truth is, cubing might probably not get me a scholarship to a good university...



Why not? It worked for the Fresh Prince of Bel-air
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdy_Fjdox4w


----------



## asportking (Jul 6, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> The truth is, cubing might probably not get me a scholarship to a good university.


You could probably convince the people at the university that cubing requires a massive amount of IQ. It seems like non-cubers always think that.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> Some noncubers have said, "You're wasting your time, dude," or "What is that good for in life?" *The truth is, cubing might probably not get me a scholarship to a good university*


 
Tell them the same can apply to watching TV/playing video games


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

pwndnoobcuber said:


> the opinion on whether the universe is infinite or finite is divided.
> the visible universe is about 14 billion light years in radius
> the whole universe is about 10^30 times bigger than that
> a lot of physicists believe in the many worlds theory ie a multiverse with many universes that are slightly different to each other
> ...


 
i know this post is very old but the visible universe is an estimated to be about 150 billion light years, stars have been proven to be 40 billion light years away, but you are right the with actual universe being much larger


----------



## ianography (Jul 14, 2011)

Miles95 said:


> i know this post is very old but the visible universe is an estimated to be about 150 billion light years, stars have been proven to be 40 billion light years away, but you are right the with actual universe being much larger


 
No don't bring this argument back!


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2011)

Julian said:


> Yeah, Thompson's trolling.


 
Or rather, failtrolling.


----------



## blue7777100 (Aug 6, 2011)

My mom calls the act of speedsolving "rubiking" everytime she says it i laugh on the inside


----------



## aaronb (Aug 6, 2011)

blue7777100 said:


> My mom calls the act of speedsolving "rubiking" everytime she says it i laugh on the inside


 
I never say anything, so I don't sound rude, but I always get annoyed on the inside when my sister says "Play Rubik Cube."


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 6, 2011)

once on the metro with my cube I was solving and some guy said " hey bro can i see that?" and im like sure... and he chucked it into the tracks and said "dont have a cheating cube now sucker"


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 6, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> once on the metro with my cube I was solving and some guy said " hey bro can i see that?" and im like sure... and he chucked it into the tracks and said "dont have a cheating cube now sucker"


 
Seriously? People seem to be getting more and more stupid...
What was your reaction?


----------



## asportking (Aug 6, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> once on the metro with my cube I was solving and some guy said " hey bro can i see that?" and im like sure... and he chucked it into the tracks and said "dont have a cheating cube now sucker"


 
Was it a really good cube, like a zhanchi? Hopefully it wasn't a lubix elite.


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 6, 2011)

lol omg. Make him pay moniez.
I think I would "decently" tell him how angry that makes me and that it is not fu'king cheating


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 6, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> once on the metro with my cube I was solving and some guy said " hey bro can i see that?" and im like sure... and he chucked it into the tracks and said "dont have a cheating cube now sucker"


 
i would of shot him in the face

and after all it would be fine one less ***** in the world that calls everybody "bro"

edit: why is the i word censored which i-diot came up with that


----------



## Hershey (Aug 6, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> once on the metro with my cube I was solving and some guy said " hey bro can i see that?" and im like sure... and he chucked it into the tracks and said "dont have a cheating cube now sucker"


 
What cube was it?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd just shove him after it to pick it up/get hit by a train.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 11, 2011)

I get this one alot (I mean 'a lot', not the animal ) on the bus or train, and it irritates me so much... because I mean, how to react? Well how do you guys react? I usually just ignore them... Or if I'm in a really bad mood, just tell them to ya no, f off. 



> Stop showing off, nerd.



testing i-word (it's not a rude word tho, chris posted it earlier if u still dont get wat i mean): *****
hm, strange that it's censored, but I guess, it IS reasonable to censor it I guess.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 11, 2011)

5BLD said:


> * testing i-word* (it's not a rude word tho, chris posted it earlier if u still dont get wat i mean): *****
> hm, strange that it's censored, but I guess, it IS reasonable to censor it I guess.



That made me laugh . yet i strangely agree but disagree


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 11, 2011)

"How do your fingers even move so fast?!"

Meanwhile, I'm practising slow-turning...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 11, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> That made me laugh . yet i strangely agree but disagree


 
Yeah, I thought it was strange....

OT:
Just remembered my second BLD success that I had to re-memo corners and half the edges because of her (it was intentional, too =/)
and I'm gonna give in to the temptation and post what she said, however rude I may be in the process of doing so (yah, I have the tendency to ramble after getting back from a long trip so bear with me)

My mum after I told her I got my second blindfolded success:


> Who cares? If you've done it once, where's the challenge?
> It's all just memorising algorithms anyway, anyone can do it!



I shouldn't be irritated, but I am :/
Because this is her attitude to all my cubing


----------



## jrb (Aug 11, 2011)

Owen said:


> The stickers remark is the most common of all. I'd be surprised to meet a cuber who hasn't heard it.


 
I surprisingly haven't heard it.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 11, 2011)

What!? No!
Do you cube on the bus/train? You will most certainly get it soon, and realise why it's so irritating...


----------



## cubernya (Aug 11, 2011)

I always laugh when people say that but what the don't realize is that I'm laughing *at them*, not *with them*


----------



## asportking (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never gotten any sticker comments either, even though I cube in public a lot. The one I always get is people asking me the "secret" to solving the cube. So annoying, because I don't know how to respond.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 11, 2011)

I just respond by saying, "Erm, don't think I can teach you in 5 mins... It's a bit complicated ya know."
Or...
I explain to them the steps of Roux, ignoring the fact they don't get it, and they usually go away.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 12, 2011)

would you say roux is harder to teach than cfop?


----------



## Jostle (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure, depends on the teacher I guess.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I just say do solve the cross then do F2L then orient all pieces then permute em...they're like what?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 12, 2011)

do you do roux? 
Argh Ninja'd


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 12, 2011)

hey, you could use more than one method!


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 21, 2011)

I did a juggling show for Big Brother Big Sisters yesterday, and I've started adding some cubing to my juggling routines as it makes for a really nice way to segue between props or number of props. I had a friend of mine in the audience and asked for a volunteer to scramble the cube, picking my friend as I knew he wouldn't destroy my cube. I make him stand behind me and scramble while I do some simple 3 club patterns and yammer about the cube. I usually spend about 2 minutes or so explaining the basics of Roux in very, very simple terms. Making a point to explain that it's done in steps to go from scrambled to solved. I get the scrambled cube back from my friend and inspect it briefly and then have the audience count out loud as I'm solving it. 

After I finished the routine a man from the audience came up and said, "Now you either got eyes in the back of your head and was watching him mess that thing up, or y'all are some kinda psychic and he was telling you what he was doing so that you could put it back to regular. Everybody knows them things are impossible, especially in 22 seconds." 

I didn't have much of a response and luckily his teenage daughter had been paying attention and saved the day for me. "Daddy, didn't you listen to him at all? He told you how it's done, step by step, and that he had to learn how to do it. He even said that even though the solve is different every time you use the same basic steps to get bits and pieces of the cube solved. You just made yourself look all kinds of foolish by calling him a eyes in the back of his head psychic!" 

I couldn't help but chuckle to myself, shake both there hands and thank them for coming. He seemed a bit speechless after she finished talking. It was pretty amusing.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2011)

Urgh... I've always found explaining Roux to non cubers especially hard...


----------



## MostEd (Aug 21, 2011)

I was solving my v cube 6 the other day, some guys saw it(they're like 13, and i'm 15) so first the came closer, then kept commenting, like he solved 2 sides, then 3, them he isn't done, he is done, etc...

and luckily they aren't the type that say stuff like "i'll scamble it so you can't solve it" they where then impressed by my 30 second 3x3 solve lol


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate the sticker comment -and it's def by far the most common I have heard. I mean it's sooooooooooooooo old "I just take the stickers off and put them back olololool" I just wanna slap them!!!! But that's just me


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2011)

No. The imaginary friend one is the worst. 
I usually get really bad 'combos' like one I posted earlier about three people in a row irritating me during a blindsolve. I was soo angry...
Here's one I got on the train last week (may as well say it lols)...

I was Rouxing... which is quite rare because usually on the train I do 4x4. anyway...
After 15 mins... A guy came up to me and said he uses a screwdriver which is 'way cleverer than peeling off the stickers'. Then he asked me to teach him.
So I did... then I said... so you get this block.... He interrupted with 'you're going too fast' when I was only showing him WHAT to get and not HOW to get it. This went on for a long 5 mins until he gave up.

5 mins later, I got the crowd. Which is where there is a crowd staring at you. Pretty creepy, but it was OK.

Then someone came up to me and gave me the one about his friend who could solve it in 5 seconds.
I apologise if he's Feliks, but I was very annoyed...


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 21, 2011)

My co worker said, "can you solve an arubik's cube?" when she saw mine. 

I corrected her, she didn't believe me. She kept saying, "Ya but it's just one arubik's cube, therefore an arubik's cube."

:fp


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Aug 30, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Why not? It worked for the Fresh Prince of Bel-air
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdy_Fjdox4w


did you realize that he turns a couple times, camera turns away for 2 seconds, then hes 2 moves away from solving it?


----------



## jrb (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of people I've seen call it a magic box.

Edit: or a magic cube


----------



## Hershey (Aug 30, 2011)

jrb said:


> or a magic cube


 
That was the original name you know.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 30, 2011)

so i just finish solving a cube in school som kid takes it and says "i can solve it in 2 seconds" *make R, then R'* so annoying


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 30, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Urgh... I've always found explaining Roux to non cubers especially hard...


 
Noticing the progression of non-cubers' words of amazement from when I transitioned from CFOP to Roux was very amusing. 
That's mostly because in Roux you don't even have a face until when practically the entire cube is solved. 
"Dude... You'll never get it. You say you can solve it in 15 seconds, yet you're turning it so slowly, and you don't even have a side ye- wtf? It's solved?!"

Also: M-slices: They intimidate non-cubers (and even some cubers).


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 30, 2011)

talking about pyraminx with my friend today:

"I can solve four sides, but then it gets hard" 

:fp


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

"a rubik's sphere would have infinite colors and would be impossible to solve"


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Also: M-slices: They intimidate non-cubers (and even some cubers).


 
I was talking to someone in work today, even doing a slow M' trigger freaked him a little for some reason, which is strange after he had seen me doing it fast, and also BLD style (under the table, not with an actual blindfold). I don't quite understand it personally but it was kinda funny.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 31, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I was talking to someone in work today, even doing a slow M' trigger freaked him a little for some reason,


 
What do you mean? Was he all like "wtf!" or something?


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I've seen people freak a little bit when you do a slice move. I guess they were just wrist turning one side at a time, and never thought that "the middle" could turn.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 31, 2011)

Doing Z-perm in front of non-cubers is the best


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Doing Z-perm in front of non-cubers is the best


 
why? 

H perms ftw... in my nubby opinion


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 31, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> why?
> 
> H perms ftw... in my nubby opinion


 
The old Dan Knights' Z-perm (popularized by Dan Knights) is a little wristy by today's standards, but looks SO amazing (especially to non-cubers).


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 31, 2011)

The amount of M slices makes them go OMGWTFLOLBBQ 

I see you changed to Raikou. >.>


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 31, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> I did a juggling show for Big Brother Big Sisters yesterday, and I've started adding some cubing to my juggling routines as it makes for a really nice way to segue between props or number of props. I had a friend of mine in the audience and asked for a volunteer to scramble the cube, picking my friend as I knew he wouldn't destroy my cube. I make him stand behind me and scramble while I do some simple 3 club patterns and yammer about the cube. I usually spend about 2 minutes or so explaining the basics of Roux in very, very simple terms. Making a point to explain that it's done in steps to go from scrambled to solved. I get the scrambled cube back from my friend and inspect it briefly and then have the audience count out loud as I'm solving it.
> 
> After I finished the routine a man from the audience came up and said, "Now you either got eyes in the back of your head and was watching him mess that thing up, or y'all are some kinda psychic and he was telling you what he was doing so that you could put it back to regular. Everybody knows them things are impossible, especially in 22 seconds."
> 
> ...


 
Quite amusing.

People crap their pants when I repeat M2 U over and over.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> The amount of M slices makes them go OMGWTFLOLBBQ
> 
> I see you changed to Raikou. >.>


 
Yeah!  

Btw my z perms are crap anyway... so I guess they don't look that sexy


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 31, 2011)

The wristy super R2 U2 air jeff 2gen Hperm is consistently the most impressive alg to non-cubers. Also the RUx(56?) finger trick thing is impressive if executed well, however, when you lock up you just look dumb. 

I love Dan Knights Z, that was my introduction to x rotations, and maybe rotations all together, at least the xyz naming system. 
Me in 2008 with Woner -

Me: *gets 1.3x Dan Knights Z after many tries* "whoa, david look."
David: "That is better than anything I've done ever"


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

my R perms with non-standard algs and my own fingertricks always amaze people (and they're FAST too [about 1.5 s on my hands {which aren't that fast} ], it makes me wonder why people complain about R perms)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2011)

What are the R perms?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 31, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> my R perms with non-standard algs and my own fingertricks always amaze people (and they're FAST too [about 1.5 s on my hands {which aren't that fast} ], it makes me wonder why people complain about R perms)


 
Dude... mine are like 5s :fp they look just as crap as my Z perms.. all my friends still reckon I'm rediculously fast with my LL.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure if this should go in this thread, or another, but I had an interesting survey on omegle.

On omegle's new spy mode, I asked this question: "Which cube is a higher quality for speedcubing? Standard rubik's or Dayan Guhong?"
The result is that I had 27 people say rubik's, and 3 say guhong. One picked guhong because it was the "underdog". Another picked Guhong because they though the name sounded cool. Only one person took the time to look it up.


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

R U2 R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R U R' -- D with left ring, D' with right middle (takes time to get used to it), the rest done in 0.3 seconds (crazy fast). Regripless.

R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R -- D' and D with left ring, as in E perms. Last U' with right thumb. Regripless.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yesterday I was cubing at Starbucks while waiting on my friend to come meet me for a movie. I had noticed a guy watching me, but wasn't too concerned with him. The girl that works at Starbucks comes up to me and was just asking questions about how I got into cubing and complimenting me on being "super fast". The gentleman, and I use that term loosely, that had been watching me approaches us:

Him, to me and her: Why are you so impressed by this? Everyone knows that there's only like a hundred different ways that thing can be messed up. He just learned all the ways it can be messed up and knows how to do each one! 
Me: Actually it has about 43 quintillion different possible permutations, and contrary to what you may believe I didn't learn them all. 
Him: Yea whatever! Everyone know's it's super easy to learn all the ways it can be messed up, I could do it right now if I wanted. (he walks off)
Her to me: Ignore him, he's a prick. That thing's a total chick magnet, and you're awesome at it. 

Her and I continued to talk for a while before her break was over. I noticed him on his laptop looking very frustrated after walking back to his table. He left about 5 minutes after our conversation ended leaving his half full coffee on the table. My only hope is that he stumbled upon the Wiki and saw that I was correct. lol. Some people.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2011)

It's funny how whenever I do LSE, nubs go 'but you can't move the centres...'. Lolz what am I doing now then.
Then I just explain how you can't move centres RELATIVE TO EACH OTHER.

Also, today :/ ...
Me: Mum, there's a competition this November... Can I go?
Mum: No. It's during school days anyway.
Me: Actually it's on the weekend.
Mum: Well you are not going because solving that aerobics thing over and over is stupid.

She could have at least said it was too far or something... 
However it's an hour train from here I think so it's not far.
Well just otta hope my dad lets me and then I'm okay...


----------



## ianography (Aug 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> It's funny how whenever I do LSE, nubs go 'but you can't move the centres...'. Lolz what am I doing now then.
> Then I just explain how you can't move centres RELATIVE TO EACH OTHER.
> 
> Also, today :/ ...
> ...


 
Tell her that cubing is important to you and just because she thinks it's stupid doesn't mean you'll quit. She should learn to accept it. When I tell my parents stories like these, they drop their jaws and can't even believe how unsupportive some parents are.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 31, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> Her to me: Ignore him, he's a prick. That thing's a total chick magnet, and you're awesome at it.


 
Dude, you are lucky to meet someone who is so nice and understanding!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2011)

ianography said:


> Tell her that cubing is important to you and just because she thinks it's stupid doesn't mean you'll quit. She should learn to accept it. When I tell my parents stories like these, they drop their jaws and can't even believe how unsupportive some parents are.


 
Glad to have someone who understands that cubing means a lot to me. 
(in the distant future) If my kids want to cube (or have any other 'unusual hobby'), I'll be sure to be supportive. Even more so because it's one of my very many hobbies which my parents dont care about.

Oh yeah. I managed to do two successful things today on yet another train journey to the BBC Proms. Don't worry, though, it does include a non-cuber saying a darn thing.

1) I managed to not get interrupted during BLD. This was a first. I DNFed though. Lol.
2) I managed to explain the MU reducing properties of Roux to a non-cuber and he actually understands now... Well at least HOW it works 
He called his friend... Said there's this '15 year old kid who can solve that eroobics cube in like 4 seconds'. Needless to say, I was a bit embarrassed.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 1, 2011)

yesterday some random dude says to me "isn't the world record like 20 seconds or something?" me: world record's 5.66 secs.... random person: "oh..... (leaves)"

then the school resource officer (after seeing my super slow/fail OH solve) goes like "shes gonna be an engineer!!!!" wtf?


----------



## jrb (Sep 1, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> yesterday some random dude says to me "isn't the world record like 20 seconds or something?" me: world record's 5.66 secs.... random person: "oh.....leaves


 
Same thing happened to me, except the person said the world record was 30 seconds:fp


----------



## JyH (Sep 1, 2011)

Why are you blaming them for not knowing what the WR is? They're not cubers, so most likely they're not going to know.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 2, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> Yesterday I was cubing at Starbucks while waiting on my friend to come meet me for a movie. I had noticed a guy watching me, but wasn't too concerned with him. The girl that works at Starbucks comes up to me and was just asking questions about how I got into cubing and complimenting me on being "super fast". The gentleman, and I use that term loosely, that had been watching me approaches us:
> 
> Him, to me and her: Why are you so impressed by this? Everyone knows that there's only like a hundred different ways that thing can be messed up. He just learned all the ways it can be messed up and knows how to do each one!
> Me: Actually it has about 43 quintillion different possible permutations, and contrary to what you may believe I didn't learn them all.
> ...


 Wow. Quite the jealous guy. To add to that, he is a moron.


5BLD said:


> It's funny how whenever I do LSE, nubs go 'but you can't move the centres...'. Lolz what am I doing now then.
> Then I just explain how you can't move centres RELATIVE TO EACH OTHER.
> 
> Also, today :/ ...
> ...


 Wow. She doesn't like you having a hobby. If you play a sport, quit it, and tell her that throwing a ball over and over (depends on your sport though) is stupid. Cause apparently, doing things over and over is stupid. I guess this applies to breathing, peeing, and blinking. Darn.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 2, 2011)

So this week was my second week of school, and I still hadn't said a word to the girl who sits next to me in science class. I brought my ZhanChi to school on Monday and the whole class watched me solve ~25 a few times  Cubing is a really good icebreaker for a nervous child like me >.>

So today the girl next to me wanted to scramble it so I let her. As she's scrambling it she drops it on the floor and 5 center caps and 2 corners fell off xD

She starts freaking out like OMG I broke it! So I put the corners back (got lucky that I put them in in a correct way) and then solved the cube without the center caps. Lucky for me only the white stayed on! I put the center caps on afterward and everyone was like " wizard."


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> So this week was my second week of school, and I still hadn't said a word to the girl who sits next to me in science class. I brought my ZhanChi to school on Monday and the whole class watched me solve ~25 a few times  Cubing is a really good icebreaker for a nervous child like me >.>
> 
> So today the girl next to me wanted to scramble it so I let her. As she's scrambling it she drops it on the floor and 5 center caps and 2 corners fell off xD
> 
> She starts freaking out like OMG I broke it! So I put the corners back (got lucky that I put them in in a correct way) and then solved the cube without the center caps. Lucky for me only the white stayed on! I put the center caps on afterward and everyone was like " wizard."


 
Was she hot...? 

How can I convince my mum to buy me a stackmat... she keeps saying that I could just use the computer but its so sh**. It has no battery and I need to keep plugging it in argh :fp


----------



## JyH (Sep 2, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Was she hot...?
> 
> How can I convince my mum to buy me a stackmat... she keeps saying that I could just use the computer but its so sh**. It has no battery and I need to keep plugging it in argh :fp


 
So what does the Stackmat do to preserve your battery life?


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 2, 2011)

A little bit, I guess 

IMO Stackmats aren't needed for at-home cubing; a timer like QQTimer is good enough for me. But a way I'm convincing my dad to get me a 2x2 and 4x4 is by telling him I'll give him more than half the money in cash after he buys them online. If you don't have money....... Get some. >.>

Another thing : One of my friends in the neighborhood has always able to solve the first two layers by himself intuitively. (White cross, corners first and and always using R' F R F' or L F' L' F inserts, never R U' R or L' U L. Go figure ) I then watched him do OLL for the first time yesterday. He figured out F R U R' U' F' AND the Sune algorithm by himself. PLL, he can't do yet. When everybody saw how happy he was at what he did, everybody insisted I must've helped him and that "it's impossible for a dumb guy like him to do that all by himself." Sometimes being the fastest cuber in my school (out of 3 lol, and one of them is this guy being described) is a nuisance :/ I'll probably teach him some basic stuff soon. But I was shocked at how stupid everybody in my school is! Seriously people, IT'S NOT THAT HARD.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> So what does the Stackmat do to preserve your battery life?


 
... Do you hate me or something... 

Anyway I need a stackmat because I want to start a cubing club at my school (as well as using it at home)


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 2, 2011)

A serious question most likely doesn't mean he hates you. >.>


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> A serious question most likely doesn't mean he hates you. >.>


 
NVM...


----------



## JonWhite (Sep 2, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> R U2 R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R U R' -- D with left ring, D' with right middle (takes time to get used to it), the rest done in 0.3 seconds (crazy fast). Regripless.
> 
> R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R -- D' and D with left ring, as in E perms. Last U' with right thumb. Regripless.


 
noticing how no one's commented on these, am I the only one who thinks these algs are so great? Or did they just go unnoticed?


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

I think your algs are pretty good, way better than mine anyway 
I really need to rethink and relearn some PLLS... they execute at 3-4s  :fp


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 2, 2011)

Those algs are known, I use the inverse for one of them and many use them for OH.

I prefer the common R' U2 R U2 alg for Rb perm though.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Those algs are known, I use the inverse for one of them and many use them for OH.
> 
> I prefer the common R' U2 R U2 alg for Rb perm though.



I know this is getting off topic but... does 2gen mean R and U moves only...


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

By common definition it means only turning 2 sides


----------



## JyH (Sep 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> By common definition it means only turning 2 sides


 
3 lines in sig now?

There's also stuff that's 2-gen like <(R,U,D), U>.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes

That's why I said by common definition


----------



## MisterQueb (Sep 3, 2011)

This thread looks derailed. 

Common ones I get:

I used to solve that thing in half an hour back in highschool.
Algorithms? So you are cheating?
I only solve 1 color and it gets messed up when I try the rest.
2x2 LOL that is so easy. *Spends entire class failing at it*


----------



## insane569 (Sep 4, 2011)

so school has started for me and in gym i get all the kids surrounding me and their all like "hey let me mess it up" and i just sat around and let them
i got the usual "youll never get this one" and "your cheating" "dont look at me mess it up" "your so smart" and so on
in math i got about 6 kids that just sit and watch me solve and question me and their all like "your amazing your crazy fast look at his fingers move" and one kid doing the usual "get a life"
i hate cubing in my school


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 4, 2011)

I keep waiting for something worth posting to happen but my experiences so far have been positive.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure we all hate it when a non cuber tries to solve your cube and doesn't give up.


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Sapoik (Sep 4, 2011)

I was once solving a 3x3x3 at school when a fellow classmate approaches me and says : "OMG OMG WHAT A NERD!" 
I hate it when people do that. To be honest, I just think they're jealous of our skills. Then they are all like : "Give me that, I can solve it too". They can not even solve one single face..............


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 5, 2011)

Sapoik said:


> I was once solving a 3x3x3 at school when a fellow classmate approaches me and says : "OMG OMG WHAT A NERD!"
> I hate it when people do that. To be honest, I just think they're jealous of our skills. Then they are all like : "Give me that, I can solve it too". They can not even solve one single face..............


 
Cubing IS nerdy, I think being nerdy is awesome. I usually try and teach people somewhat.
Edit: (to stay on topic, sorry) I'm going back to college soon so maybe I'll have some to share in this thread .


----------



## asportking (Sep 5, 2011)

So there I was one day, quietly solving a 4x4 after gym in a corner. Then one guy comes along, grabs the cube, and shouts "OMG, this guy's solving a rubik's cube with a extra side!!!" After only one day, I was known as the "rubik's cube guy" and couldn't even walk through a hallway without being bombarded by comments about peeling stickers or cousins who can solve it in 4 seconds. It took almost an entire month for that nickname to wear off.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 5, 2011)

I really wanna write something here but....
A lot of the students in my school are cubers (in junior around 30 from 150 yeah not a lot but it wasn't unusual)

Still:
A first year: What's your record:
Me: 9.59 (was a pll skip)
FY: And what's Iran's best record?
Me: Officialy it's 20 or somethin but unoficcialy it's 7.......
FY: World record?
Me: 5.66.
FY: Then why don't you go and break it?!!!!!!!!
:fp
What kind of thinkin' did he have!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2011)

The really REALLY annoying moment when your mum doesn't believe you can do 3x3 blindfolded although you just did it RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER. She said she saw me peeking the whole time and later remarked that's it's not truly blindfolded unless I don't look at it at the beginning; I should be doing it by touch. WTF. You want me to do it by touch, with textured stickers rather than challenge my memory skills which is MUCH MUCH harder?

Incidentally, my blindfold is the type where it's literally impossible to peek. Oh why didn't I do it under the table instead...

And then, the slightly more hopeful moment when you realise your mum's opinions don't matter the tiniest bit in cubing...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> You want me to do it by touch, with textured stickers rather than challenge my memory skills which is MUCH MUCH harder?


 
Do Mirror Blocks blindfolded (feel solve), easily sub-40able. That somehow amazes them more. >.>
That being said, I haven't tried a BLD solve in months, and I take around 5 minutes to do so anyway, so it's considerably slower. 

Also, I find it very amusing when a non-cuber remarks upon "OMG; HIS FINGERS TURN SO FAST" even though I'm quite a slow turner (just have relatively efficient solves).

Or the fairly common
"What's your record?"
"7.68 (or 7.97, 'non-lucky')"
"OMGWTFBBQ!!! SECONDS?!?!?!"
:fp


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> And then, the slightly more hopeful moment when you realise your mum's opinions don't matter the tiniest bit in cubing...


There you go.

EDIT: @Philippie: mirror blocks feelsolve sub-30? Wha?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Do Mirror Blocks blindfolded (feel solve), easily sub-30able. That somehow amazes them more. >.>.


 
Mirror blocks. Urgh. I hate solving that puzzle... Edge orientation is terrible to recognise.
I will give it a go blindfolded though, at least it'll be more exciting.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 5, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Do Mirror Blocks blindfolded (feel solve), easily sub-30able. That somehow amazes them more. >.>
> 
> Also, I find it very amusing when a non-cuber remarks upon "OMG; HIS FINGERS TURN SO FAST" even though I'm quite a slow turner (just have relatively efficient solves).
> 
> ...



Well you're a Roux solver so your solves look cool by default.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> There you go.
> 
> EDIT: @Philippie: mirror blocks feelsolve sub-30? Wha?



Typo. Meant sub-40 (fixed). My bad. I've done it a number of times. The only thing I'm slow at for Mirror Blocks is the last layer, really. I generally do 4LLL, or 3LLL, if I end up with an easy-to-recognise PLL. 
I generally don't do Mirror Blocks any more at all, let alone feelsolves. I used to be obsessed with it for a month or so and did it even more than normal 3x3x3. >.>



5BLD said:


> Mirror blocks. Urgh. I hate solving that puzzle... Edge orientation is terrible to recognise.
> I will give it a go blindfolded though, at least it'll be more exciting.


 
I just do CFOP/Freefop/Petrus when I do Mirror Blocks. Roux/ZZ/Waterman (my three favourite methods  ) is a bit difficult for it.

Edit:


rickcube said:


> Well you're a Roux solver so your solves look cool by default.



I guess that's true. I once got a free coffee from Starbucks when waiting in line and doing (M' U M' U') repetitively (wasn't even solving). Everyone (not just non-cubers) seem to find the M-slice very amusing. To be honest, the main reason I initially started learning Roux is because I found it intimidating when I watched a Roux solver at a cube meet solve, so I wanted to understand how he does that. Though, I had no intent of switching from ZZ (my main at the time) until I realised how fun the method was.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2011)

I actually find Heise somewhat faster for mirror blocks. I'll be experimenting.


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2011)

Philippie, you're telling me you can solve a mirror blocks BLD in less than 40 seconds?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2011)

@skezer
Yeh, people are always impressed by M moves. I find it amusing how people tel me the centres can't be moved. 

Also M moves look fast even if you're a slow turner like me. 
Also E2 M E2 M' gets some funny reactions too.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> Phlippie, you're telling me you can solve a mirror blocks BLD in less than 40 seconds?


 
Yes. 
Well, not sure about any more since I haven't touched the thing in a while, but I definitely used to. It's not as difficult as you make it out to be; I usually did some pre-inspection before putting the blindfold on to plan out a cross or something similar before solving, if that helps your case. I should still be able to sub-1 it, at least...

Have you ever practised it? Like, ao50? I know I have... -.- (and I sort of regret it; wish I spent that time Rouxing)

Seriously, people can sub-30 a normal cube blindfolded WITH memorisation, and you find it difficult to believe I can sub-40 mirror blocks blindfolded with some un-timed pre-inspection before execution?

Also - lolofftopic
Edit: Just got a 33.66 with x-cross and T-perm at the end. The rest of the solves I just did were around 1:30 (and 2 2:00s), though. Lack of practice seems to be able to do a lot of crap to you. >.>



5BLD said:


> Also E2 M E2 M' gets some funny reactions too.



Especially when you do it over and over again with relatively consistent sub-1's. Almost always produces lolz. (I get that a lot, too)


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> @skezer
> Yeh, people are always impressed by M moves. I find it amusing how people tel me the centres can't be moved.



But it does mean that they know *something* about the cube's properties.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 5, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> But it does mean that they know *something* about the cube's properties.


 
The centres do move on a cube. They just don't *relative to each other*. I don't usually get bothered by it, though, since it's a common misconception, even among cubers.

PS: Off topic. >.<


----------



## ernie722 (Sep 5, 2011)

name fail thats just it.....calls the megaminx the pentagon thingy


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I usually did some pre-inspection before putting the blindfold on to plan out a cross or something similar before solving, if that helps your case.


Ah, I thought you meant no inspection. Still very impressive to me, best I could get was ~6 minutes.



ernie722 said:


> name fail thats just it.....calls the megaminx the pentagon thingy


Consider yourself lucky, I've gotten the "hexagon"


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> Consider yourself lucky, I've gotten the "hexagon"


 
I get that all the time.


----------



## Owen (Sep 5, 2011)

All the buildings on earth move too, because the earth is rotating and the galaxy is moving very quickly.


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

My friend told me he got a Dodecahedron a few days ago.


----------



## Hovair (Sep 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> My friend told me he got a Dodecahedron a few days ago.


 
My friend got a megaminx and he doesnt even no what the name is. he calls it the Rubik's Hexagon. He doesnt even know how to solve it. He doesnt even know how to solve a 3x3.


----------



## JyH (Sep 6, 2011)

Hovair said:


> My friend got a megaminx and he doesnt even no what the name is. he calls it the Rubik's Hexagon. He doesnt even know how to solve it. He doesnt even know how to solve a 3x3.


 
He clearly doesn't know his shapes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 6, 2011)

Hovair said:


> My friend got a megaminx and he doesnt even no what the name is. he calls it the Rubik's Hexagon. He doesnt even know how to solve it. He doesnt even know how to solve a 3x3.


 
lol :fp


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 6, 2011)

ernie722 said:


> name fail thats just it.....calls the megaminx the pentagon thingy


 
Another one from my work which is about megaminx, which I only half paid attention to since I was doing BLD under a table: someone said something about an octagon. I'm not sure if they thought the faces were octagons, or if they thought it had 8 faces which made it an octagon. Either way is fail.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 6, 2011)

Most of the time people refer to my megaminx as "the Rubik's/Rubix Ball" 

...

:fp


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a store here in Phoenix that sells V-Cubes. Some random kid told me he bought a 7x7. He doesn't know how to solve anything -_-


----------



## Jungleterrain (Sep 6, 2011)

insane569 said:


> i hate cubing in my school


 
So maybe don't?

In my school I used to bring it out during 2nd period AP Spanish Lit since we didn't really do anything in that class. Some people were like "man, that's annoying", and all I would say is "yeah, I know", and I'd do it even more 

Most of the time, though I get positive comments. When I tell people that I can solve it under twenty seconds, and then show them (sort of like a walkthrough solve), they usually say, "dang, you're a G, bro".


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> All the buildings on earth move too, because the earth is rotating and the galaxy is moving very quickly.


 
You know, shaolin monks can catch a fly with chopsticks blindfolded, just by sensing the vibrations.


----------



## insane569 (Sep 13, 2011)

so im in my foods class and i am packing up to leave to lunch(funny right) and my guhong is stil on the table
teacher:whos rubric cube is that
me:thats mine
and then i get things like "wheres your rubiks cube at" and i always say "i dont use rubiks cubes thay suck"
in english i finished my work so i started to do some solves on cubetimer(in the computer lab) and i get a 19.xx solve and everyones like O-O HE DID IT IN UNDER 20 SECONDS OMG YOUR SO FAST and i said that solve was average and then got a 16.xx and even more crazyness along with the usual "how did you do that" and "your the fastest in the world" and i cant even let kids see my cubes
i let some kids scramble it and i get it back with a twisted corner or edge and then this one kid just toke my GH 2x2 and then threw it and 3 corners poped off
i hate the kids at my school


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 13, 2011)

"I ONLY SOLVED LIKE 9 SIDES BEFORE, SO DID I SOLVE THE CUBE ONCE AND A HALF?"


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 14, 2011)

lol pandadude


i was practicing and this group of people come up to me and are like "how do u do it so fast? etc" and one of them said "can i throw it up for u?" :fp

took all my energy to stop myself from dying of laughter....


----------



## hammerhead (Sep 14, 2011)

I am labeled the rubik's cube guy, at my school, as well. What frustrates me is that I have a good friend that used to be really into cubing his freshmen year(about a 30 second average), and back then, he was the cubing guy. I hate that when I cube, people ask me if I know him, then they don't shut up about him being faster than me when my average is faster than his pb. Its not that I care if he were faster, its just that I DONT GIVE A CRAP, and even when I don't respond to their comment, they say it again, just to make sure I heard.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 14, 2011)

Luckily I'm not "The cube guy" at my school. I'm just the "Oh hey, it's that guy. Can't he solve a Rubik's Cube or something?" Because I wasn't cubing until January 2011, cubing isn't my whole reputation.

So I brought my unstickered 3x3 to school today in place of my normal one. In every single class, even after I told them I just use it to keep my hands busy as I'm naturally antsy/anxious, someone said to me "How do you know what you're doing if it's all gray?" :fp (I had a gray cube) Sometimes people are too simple-minded. Or maybe they think too much because they actually thought I was trying to solve an unstickered cube. >__>


----------



## Axiys (Sep 14, 2011)

Once I was cubing and this guy said "Can you solve it?" 
Me (as i was solving it)"Yes" 
him after I solve it: "now the trick is to do it in under 5 minutes" 

And once at a meetup as we where doing pyraminx this kid asked "Did you make that?"


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 14, 2011)

Random kid in like grade 11 comes to me and says I solved a 100x100 before.... (sigh)

He couldn't even comprehend the 3x3....


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 14, 2011)

i was once solving a 4x4, and this lady says to me, "Do you know what you're doing, or does it just solve by chance?"


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Sep 14, 2011)

At schoold about a week ago.

My friend to some girl: Hey this kid can solve a rubik's cube!
Girl: Wow your fast. Isn't the world record like 28 seconds.
Me: No it's 5.6 seconds.
Girl: No I'm pretty sure it's 28 seconds.
My friend: Well his record is 16!(true statement)
Me: It's 5.66, I know.
Girl(while walking away): No, it's 28 seconds, I know the person with the world record!
Me: . . . . .(holding back laughter)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 14, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> At schoold about a week ago.
> 
> My friend to some girl: Hey this kid can solve a rubik's cube!
> Girl: Wow your fast. Isn't the world record like 28 seconds.
> ...


 
To be honest, I really hate it when some of my friends do that. 
Or my parents.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 14, 2011)

I solve a cube. "Hey that reminds me can't that one junior kid solve a 13x13 in 6 seconds?" This was a year ago about some other cuber in my school somewhere.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 16, 2011)

So I was discussing with my friend in school about 2x2 breaking in methods (I was racing him 2BLD v 3x3 OH, yes he's that slow) and mentioned chucking it at a wall.

Few mins later one of my other friend asks for my 2x2 stating it's easy as per usual.
Next thing I know, he chucks it at a wall with a full-force cricket throw so hard that the inner stalks broke off and the core arms too. His excuse, "you said it's good for the cube".
Two lessons learnt from this; never give a non-cuber your 2x2, and never let non cubers overhear your conversations.

In fact ive lose five 2x2s this way. I will have to buy more (for multiblind two. I mean too.)
I hope that UK speedcube shop gets sorted out soon.


----------



## MostEd (Sep 16, 2011)

i bet he heard about you kicking your type c or something....

there's this woman at school, she keeps saying i should go to a competition, and i'm not even sub30....


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 16, 2011)

You should go to a competition regardless of your speed.
I've yet to persuade me parents to take me to one.


----------



## JyH (Sep 16, 2011)

MostEd said:


> i bet he heard about you kicking your type c or something....
> 
> there's this woman at school, she keeps saying i should go to a competition, and i'm not even sub30....


 
It's funny because the non-cuber is actually right.


----------



## Sillas (Sep 16, 2011)

"You can resolve all four sides?" ¬¬'


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 17, 2011)

Where do I start..

I get a pop, and even as I put it back together scrambled they go "Omg cheater olol!"
After I solve in ~ 20 seconds: " Huh!?!?! I though u could solve it in 5 seconds!!
"He has one si.. WHAT? SOLVED?"
You are the master!
"I can do one in 10 minuites!" me: I can do one in 15 seconds
Hey you're the guy that can do one really fast!
"How do you do that?" me: I turn it.
My favorite: * starts scrambling "Woah ur so fast!!" me: I'm scrambling it >_<...


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 17, 2011)

My teacher thought you had to "mix" a magic up. He almost did to my master magic.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

When someone asks you to mix it up, put it in a pot and stir it.


----------



## CRO (Sep 17, 2011)

"Don't look at me scrambling it"
"I can scramble it the way nobody can solve it"
"Solving it is not a big deal, you just memorized a lot of moves" ("moves" meaning algs I think )
"I just use a hammer to solve it"
"You're a geek"


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 17, 2011)

My math teacher called my guhong a cheap Chinese rubiks copy :fp


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 17, 2011)

Within one school lunchtime I had 4 teachers and 5 friends ALL say that they just peel the stickers off and put them back on... one person is okay for me. But 9 is taking the P**s

A seperate instance I'm walking out of school gates, just finished a solve (whilst the teachers on duty were looking) One of them says "can you actually solve that?" *facepalm*

Doing some solves at lunchtime in the common room. Guy says "Can't people like do that one handed in 8 seconds" -.-

Broke a record in common room one day and got exited about it (smashed my previous by 4 seconds) Guy says to me " was that a world record" ... "no" ... "I thought it was like 30 seconds"... "It's 5.66" *facepalm*

MANY MANY more... xD


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> Doing some solves at lunchtime in the common room. Guy says "Can't people like do that one handed in 8 seconds" -.-



Its rare but it can be done


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 17, 2011)

Well to be fair, you can't expect people with no interest in cubing to know the world record. Do you know the sudoku/speedstacking/Swimming, etc WRs?

I think the name of this thread is not that good. I think I should be "Non cuber reactions" or something.
I see lots of posts where people expect non-cubers to know stuff that only cubers would know.


----------



## asportking (Sep 17, 2011)

My brother was cubing at his school, and one kid came up to him and said "You can't actually solve those. That cube's just programmed to solve itself."


----------



## ianography (Sep 17, 2011)

asportking said:


> My brother was cubing at his school, and one kid came up to him and said "You can't actually solve those. That cube's just programmed to solve itself."


 
That a darn thing to say. Almost as darn as the one that thought that there was a USB hidden under the center cap.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> The really REALLY annoying moment when your mum doesn't believe you can do 3x3 blindfolded although you just did it RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER. She said she saw me peeking the whole time and later remarked that's it's not truly blindfolded unless I don't look at it at the beginning; I should be doing it by touch. WTF. You want me to do it by touch, with textured stickers rather than challenge my memory skills which is MUCH MUCH harder?
> 
> Incidentally, my blindfold is the type where it's literally impossible to peek. Oh why didn't I do it under the table instead...
> 
> And then, the slightly more hopeful moment when you realise your mum's opinions don't matter the tiniest bit in cubing...


 
LOL, no offence but your mum must be quite annoying when it comes to cubing. I saw what you said about her on UKO thread as well 

Also, do it behind your back, that might convince her


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 17, 2011)

Cubing in class, solving a 5x5.

Teacher, after a bunch of kids stare annoyingly in amazement: "It's just a bunch of pattern identifications and lots, and lots of memorisation of moves."

I also doing K4, so lol.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> LOL, no offence but your mum must be quite annoying when it comes to cubing. I saw what you said about her on UKO thread as well
> 
> Also, do it behind your back, that might convince her


 
Lol, behind my back... that gives my arms pins and needles.... But that's actually an idea 


Phlippieskezer said:


> Teacher, after a bunch of kids stare annoyingly in amazement: "It's just a bunch of pattern identifications and lots, and lots of memorisation of moves.".


 
This is one of the ones which annoy me most :/


----------



## yoyokidify (Sep 17, 2011)

they call me "athkiaseros", which means you have nothing to do with your life. 
they see me solve the cube and they grab it from me and they start scrambling it, but their scrambling involes doing r and l mover repeatedly thinking that they are doing fingertricks.
they say I somehow cheat by memorising it.
Some even manage to solve FIVE sides but they can't get the last one(they are very unique children)


----------



## angham (Sep 17, 2011)

Been accused of cheating multiple times cause i moved the m slice
Also someone told me when i was solving my megaminx 'That's so much easier than the rubik's cube because you can only turn the outer layers' WTF??


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 17, 2011)

angham said:


> Been accused of cheating multiple times cause i moved the m slice
> Also someone told me when i was solving my megaminx 'That's so much easier than the rubik's cube because you can only turn the outer layers' WTF??


 
I call them optimists with downsyndrome.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 17, 2011)

Yesterday (I think), I heard on the announcements a kid talking about my cubing club that im making. This is what I heard, "So if you want to join the Rubik Club, go and......"

I had no idea they were gonna say this, and... Rubik Club!? Thought i might as well post that.

Also, theres a kid in some of my classes, and the first day he saw me, he said, "Ya, Ya, Ya, well my brother can do that in like a whole minute, so hah!!!" 
Me: "wata legend bro"
Next day from him, "So, its not even that great. My brother can solve it that fast too!"
Me: "shutup bro. Nobody cares"

Oh, and I average like 16 seconds...


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 21, 2011)

While doing an average of 12 on my break this girl I work with came up and said, "It's easy to do, once you know all the arithmetic's needed to you just do them and it's done. Plus there's only like 3 of them, it can't be that hard!"

SMH, and I make less than she does, *sigh*


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2011)

At lunch break my friend was cubing with his good old storebought with my old storebought core I used to use (it's awesome), and this guy comes up to scramble it.
He gives it to him. The guy says 'do they break if you drop them?' and chucks it up and it crashes on the floor.
Core splits in two. Pieces everywhere.

My mouth was open in shock. Common sense and respecting others' possessions...?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 21, 2011)

"woah he's not even looking!" (while I'm scrambling)
"isn't it just one algorithm over and over?"


believe it or not, but I get made fun of cubing in school more often than not, it sucks.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 21, 2011)

I am actually not made fun of for cubing that much at all. People especially like how I can do 3x3 one handed.


----------



## insane569 (Sep 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> At lunch break my friend was cubing with his good old storebought with my old storebought core I used to use (it's awesome), and this guy comes up to scramble it.
> He gives it to him. The guy says 'do they break if you drop them?' and chucks it up and it crashes on the floor.
> Core splits in two. Pieces everywhere.
> 
> My mouth was open in shock. Common sense and respecting others' possessions...?


 
what a dick
it just so happens im doing a report on cubers and how they are treated/stereotyped in society and this is my main story along with many insults on this thread


----------



## asportking (Sep 21, 2011)

insane569 said:


> what a dick
> it just so happens im doing a report on cubers and how they are treated/stereotyped in society and this is my main story along with many insults on this thread


Like for school? I wish my english teacher was awesome enough to assign us a report on that...


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 21, 2011)

That would be an awesome report to do!


----------



## insane569 (Sep 21, 2011)

yea the whole class is doing a report on certain groups in society and how they are stereotyped or treated
i picked cubers and some other people did homosexuals and obese people, mentally challenged and so one
im almost done with it


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 21, 2011)

I remember when I was a non-cuber.
I had seen Dan Brown's video at the time, but didn't understand it. 
I said to a cuber "You just memorize as bunch of algorithms right?"
Luckily, he was just a begginer so hopefully he didn't look down on me.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 21, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> I remember when I was a non-cuber.
> I had seen Dan Brown's video at the time, but didn't understand it.
> I said to a cuber "You just memorize as bunch of algorithms right?"
> Luckily, he was just a begginer so hopefully he didn't look down on me.


 
it's technically correct.... 


today someone was like "wtf ur so genius what math r u in?" they were speechless when they found out i was in regular math....
and i get strange looks everywhere when i cube....


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 23, 2011)

Same here, people look at me weird when I am cubing. I'll also get snarky comments like "you're a geek", "get a life", or I'll get good comments like "wow you're smart!" or "that's cool I can never solve one of those you're cool". I guess it just depends on how jealous people are. If they say they don't care that you can solve it they're probably just jealous. 

@insane569 

Same thing happens to me, then I have to run around the lunchroom getting parts for my F-II because somebody that it would be funny. Jerks, they could at least have some respect for us cubers.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 23, 2011)

In my class there are few persons who are annoyed.everytime I put out the cube and start to practise, they say: "Put your cube away man lol".
It's so funny for me. about 2x2 cube all my class mates thinked that it's easy cube untill I gave them chance to solve it. they gave in after 1 minute .
Oh and one time someone twist edge and corner in my cube and I couldn't solve it


----------



## Pumpkinmuffin (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll let people think that I'm a math genius 

I don't cube in public too often, because it makes me nervous xD I should though, so I can get over it.
I get the typical remove the stickers bit, and the "it takes you 45 seconds? It would take me 45 years" deal. 
When I first started cubing though, like I had just learned how to solve the cube, I was talking about it at work. There's a guy I work with who is one of those types who always has a story to top yours and you can tell makes up stories to impress people. So I had just learned how to solve it, and I was talking about it with my boss and he goes "Yeahhh, when I was a kid I would solve it all the time. It would take me like a half hour, but I would figure it out just by turning it." And I was like, "Really? Well I have mine here, wanna prove it?" Needless to say, he didn't. Haha


----------



## Owen (Sep 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Phlippieskezer said:
> 
> 
> > Teacher, after a bunch of kids stare annoyingly in amazement: "It's just a bunch of pattern identifications and lots, and lots of memorisation of moves."
> ...



Why? It's true...


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 23, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2011)

Owen said:


> Why? It's true...


 
Not completely. I hate it when they ignore the skill (turning, or thinking etc), blockbuilding strategy, yeh and stuff like that.
But yeah it's one of the things that annoy me.

You could argue against me, but yeah that's just my opinion.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Sep 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Not completely. I hate it when they ignore the skill (turning, or thinking etc), blockbuilding strategy, yeh and stuff like that.
> But yeah it's one of the things that annoy me.
> 
> You could argue against me, but yeah that's just my opinion.


 
This. People always say things like "That's easy it's just a lot of memorization I could do it that fast if I wanted." While that's true I feel like they don't nearly understand how much it takes to become fast.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 23, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> I call them optimists with downsyndrome.


 
best description evar?


----------



## Owen (Sep 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Not completely. I hate it when they ignore the skill (turning, or thinking etc), blockbuilding strategy, yeh and stuff like that.
> But yeah it's one of the things that annoy me.
> 
> You could argue against me, but yeah that's just my opinion.



No, I guess I agree. It's worth noting though that you are a unusually skill-based cuber.

I learned a beginner's corners first method two years ago, and am sticking with that.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 23, 2011)

Owen said:


> you are a unusually skill-based cuber.


 
So is Kirjava.


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 24, 2011)

Friend: I saw a 70 x 70. I bet u can't solve it!
Me: No you didn't.
F: Yes I did!
Me: *Explains why such a big puzzle can't be made*
F: Well I never said it could turn!

>_<...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 24, 2011)

Owen said:


> Why? It's true...


 
I was doing K4. And practising my corner commutators (CLL).

Algorithms in that solve = 0.

But, yeah, it's a pretty annoying statement.


----------



## jrb (Sep 24, 2011)

My brother's friend said that once he solved 5 sides and couldn't get the last one.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 24, 2011)

jrb said:


> My brother's friend said that once he solved 5 sides and couldn't get the last one.


 
Guess he couldn't find a red marker. Took me a little thinking to figure out how to get only four sides.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 24, 2011)

I like cubing at school. I'm in a scientific study ("Industrial Sciences - Computer Science"), which basically means there are no girls . About everyone is a geek in some way, and I rarely get negative comments on cubing. Some people learned to cube because of me. One of them averages like 28-30 now, so that's great. 
I always let people try my 2x2, because they think it's easy 




RNewms27 said:


> Took me a little thinking to figure out how to get only four sides.



[D M2 ; H-perm]


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 24, 2011)

I used (M2U2)*2


----------



## aaronb (Sep 24, 2011)

Goosly said:


> [D M2 ; H-perm]


 
I think you mean "[D M2 ; H-perm ; M2 D] 

But I always just do [R2 U2]*3

Edit: Ohhh, I like the "(M2U2)*2" one.


----------



## Jostle (Sep 24, 2011)

Goosly said:


> [D M2 ; H-perm]


 
Lol, really?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think you mean "[D M2 ; H-perm ; M2 D]


 
;_;
Learn conjugate and commutator notations.

But his was silly anyway because it does the same thing as [M2,U2].


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 24, 2011)

If we are making long ones try R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U'


----------



## aaronb (Sep 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> ;_;
> Learn conjugate and commutator notations.
> 
> But his was silly anyway because it does the same thing as [M2,U2].


 
Sorry I'm a nub at commutators.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 24, 2011)

insane569 said:


> it just so happens im doing a report on cubers and how they are treated/stereotyped in society and this is my main story along with many insults on this thread



oh nice are you gonna post the story in a thread or... ?


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 24, 2011)

Owen said:


> Why? It's true...



well, not "alot alot" with reduction 4LLL and parity is only like 10 algs? well maybe 12..


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 24, 2011)

inb4doublepost,usetheeditbutton


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> inb4doublepost,usetheeditbutton



triple post: ah yes sry... didnt think of that  will do next time!!


----------



## MostEd (Sep 24, 2011)

i brought my cubes to school several times, they're all amazed that i can solve it, some even want to learn, I'm teaching 2, one's got hit own cube and i taught him fingertricks, while the other one is doing keyhole, neither can do the LL yet, haven't taught them that.


----------



## lazercrocdt (Sep 24, 2011)

A lot of people I hear say "I can do a fake mix-up!" and then they just do the pons asinorum pattern!


----------



## lazercrocdt (Sep 24, 2011)

Also, sometimes when I solve someone's cube at school, they think it is so fast and rare and they say "OMG that was like, 1 minute, put that on Youtube!"


----------



## jrb (Sep 26, 2011)

I was cubing outside my house and my friend came up to me.
My friend:"So what's your record for that?"
Me:"15.81 seconds."
My friend:"Wow! What color did you do(as in what side did I solve)?"
Me:"Ummm...I solved the whole cube."


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 26, 2011)

When I was solving a cube at the airport there was a lady next to me. I solved it in like 28 seconds or so and she said "Come work at my office we need smart people." and walked away.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 26, 2011)

Team solve with my friend, (he doesn't know full CMLL, nor the same set as me [I use different sets depending on EO anyway], so I call out the notation for CMLL).

Guy comes up to us and says "you know, it would be much faster to solve it on your own. You may think two brains is better than one but they think differe.... Blah blah blah"

We look at him. I say: "we are doing a team solve."
He looks embarrassed and walks away and then I feel a little guilty...


----------



## Hershey (Sep 26, 2011)

5BLD said:


> We look at him. I say: "we are doing a team solve."
> He looks embarrassed and walks away and then I feel a little guilty...


 
Guilty? That was the perfect answer though!


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh man, non-cubers.
I have a few really stupid stories. x)

One of my friends was talking to one of her friends whom I don't know, and she mentioned that I cube. He replied, "What is she a lesbian?" Apparently, his logic was that if I cube that means I stay in the house all day doing online, and so I am incapable of getting a boyfriend and therefore I am lesbian.  

One of my friends borrowed my cube for a few minutes and attempted to try and solve it but failed miserably. So I told him that the easiest way for him to learn would be to find a video on youtube and learn it from there. So he find Yu Nakajima's video of him solving it in around 6 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_zjWssn2g and tells me that he watched, but still can't solve it. Well duh! 

The last story's just silly and I thought I'd post it anyway  My friends thought it would be very amusing to go out and buy a cube that has different sex positions on each side, and they gave it to me as a present. xDDD We then made amusing jokes about how I would lube that cube


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 27, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> Oh man, non-cubers.
> I have a few really stupid stories. x)
> 
> One of my friends was talking to one of her friends whom I don't know, and she mentioned that I cube. He replied, "What is she a lesbian?" Apparently, his logic was that if I cube that means I stay in the house all day doing online, and so I am incapable of getting a boyfriend and therefore I am lesbian.
> ...


 
Lol. I showed my friend Feliks' 5.66 single and after watching it, there was a moment's pause, and he said:

"I still don't get it"

xD


----------



## Sillas (Sep 27, 2011)

"Your cube is good. Give it to me?"
"No." -.-


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Lol. I showed my friend Feliks' 5.66 single and after watching it, there was a moment's pause, and he said:
> 
> "I still don't get it"
> 
> xD


 
xDDD We should use that to troll the sort of people who say they peel off the stickers. Say that you'll teach them how to solve the cube, show them a video of a really fast solve and expect them to get it...


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 27, 2011)

Sillas said:


> "Your cube is good. Give it to me?"
> "No." -.-



:tu


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 27, 2011)

Sillas said:


> "Your cube is good. Give it to me?"
> "No." -.-


 
That's what I said to my friend the first time I turned his cube when I first taught him. 
Back then I was just averaging like 16 with a storebought, and his was a lunhui lol.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Sep 27, 2011)

Never forget that speedcuber can get beat on a challenge of fewest move challenge 2x2 
If no one had hands so the world could see that the knowledge of the cube is not just about speed.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 28, 2011)

My grandad said to me, 

"Have fun at your Cubix Rube competition"

LOL


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 28, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> My grandad said to me,
> 
> "Have fun at your Cubix Rube competition"
> 
> LOL


 
wow.... i wish i could go to a comp :'(

i was cubing while waiting for my brother to get out of school and there was a crowd of people watchin me and they were like "u should go to a comp, u would win"....i average almost sub 20....

then at school when i was cubing ppl called my 7x7 a big fake rubik's cube :fp


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 28, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> My grandad said to me,
> 
> "Have fun at your Cubix Rube competition"
> 
> LOL



LOL! Sometimes my dad says stuff like that.


----------



## zerkelas (Sep 28, 2011)

My friend saw me solving mine in school and, not believing that I could actually solve it, brought in his cube the next day for me to solve. The next day he came up to me with a storebought cube that was scrambled, and a crowd of about 10 people. I started the solve, and when i got to f2l, i noticed 2 red-orange edges. :fp


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 28, 2011)

zerkelas said:


> My friend saw me solving mine in school and, not believing that I could actually solve it, brought in his cube the next day for me to solve. The next day he came up to me with a storebought cube that was scrambled, and a crowd of about 10 people. I started the solve, and when i got to f2l, i noticed 2 red-orange edges. :fp


 
Lol, then what did you do?

Sometimes my cubing friends try to embarress me in front of non- cubers by scrambling my cube and flipping an edge piece. 
I realize at OLL, and pretend to purposely get a pop so I can put it back.

I don't know what to do if that happened.


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd explain the sausage put the stickers back on wrong and explain how if he wanted to cheat he should have taken it apart. Then gave it back to him.


----------



## zerkelas (Sep 29, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> Lol, then what did you do?
> 
> Sometimes my cubing friends try to embarress me in front of non- cubers by scrambling my cube and flipping an edge piece.
> I realize at OLL, and pretend to purposely get a pop so I can put it back.
> ...



I explained to him that the cube he brought was impossible to solve, although it took me and five other kids from the crowd to explain it. He kept saying "its just because your not good enough."
Forgot to mention, i go to High technology high school (look at the top of that list).


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 29, 2011)

classmate:
You just have to learn the method then all you have to do is do it fast..
(Oh really?? It's not hard at all believe me!!!! (my thought))
In fact I can do it right now.

Me and my friend:
:fp


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> When someone asks you to mix it up, put it in a pot and stir it.


 
lol


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 29, 2011)

My friend said my Lubix Fusion was a bootleg cube.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 29, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> My friend said my Lubix Fusion was a bootleg cube.


 
LOLWAT.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 29, 2011)

Some kid peeled off the stickers on his storebought and put them on wrong. There were was a blue-blue edge. He asked me to solve it...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Some kid peeled off the stickers on his storebought and put them on wrong. There were was a blue-blue edge. He asked me to solve it...



Lol.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2011)

I was doing a team blind with one of my friends who doesn't know how to solve a cube but knows notation luckily enough... And I was calling without codes...
Classmate overheard us and in a mocking nerdy voice (you know the one) said stuff like:
"x2 reverse cyclops pi 45 R2 D2 320" etc...
Not only it distracted us but he was so damn annoying! If he thinks cubing is sad, making fun of people is a much sadder hobby. However cubing ain't sad, it's awesome.

Also we got down to about 55 seconds before the teacher came.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Also we got down to about 55 seconds* before the teacher came*.



eww.... 

those are the sorts of people who need a good punch in the face. It's why I didn't cube at school


----------



## Bapao (Sep 29, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> xDDD We should use that to troll the sort of people who say they peel off the stickers. Say that you'll teach them how to solve the cube, show them a video of a really fast solve and expect them to get it...


 
And then tell them that the person solving wasn't even turning the layers to solve, but was in fact peeling the stickers off and putting them back on again really fast...


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 29, 2011)

Bapao said:


> And then tell them that the person solving wasn't even turning the layers to solve, but was in fact peeling the stickers off and putting them back on really fast...


 
There should be a competition for that. Speedsticking.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 29, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> There should be a competition for that. Speedsticking.


 
Right? And we could have a side event where you're only allowed to use your teeth to remove and reposition the stickers. Chipping the stickers in the progress would result in a DNF and 20 blows to the bare posterior with a bamboo cane. Or a spiked mallet of some sort...


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2011)

Speedsticking. If someone could even sub-20 speedsticking I would be impressed. The colour scheme would have to be right though.
Also stickers have this notorious property of not actually being able to stick back on...


----------



## Bapao (Sep 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Speedsticking.* If someone could even sub-20 speedsticking I would be impressed*. The colour scheme would have to be right though.
> Also stickers have this notorious property of not actually being able to stick back on...



I'm pretty sure that there are some fair dames at the DaYan factory that can already do that easily. Whilst blindfolded and being thrashed with a bamboo cane...


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2011)

Bapao said:


> and 20 blows to the bare posterior with a bamboo cane. Or a spiked mallet of some sort...


Lol. Evil, twisted fun for the judges.



Bapao said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are some fair dames at the DaYan factory that can already do that easily. Whilst blindfolded and being thrashed with a bamboo cane...


 
But peeling them always seems like a problem... And they need to stick them exactly in the right place? Maybe the method would be to organise them first then stick...?
But yes, they are very fast at sticking, as I've seen.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 29, 2011)

That's why DIY kits are better. Cause you can stick the stickers yourself, and thus more accurate.
I doubt anyone can do speedsticking in less then 20 seconds. Don't forget you need to peel them off, organise them and stick them back on.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> *Lol. Evil, twisted fun for the judges*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And that way, delegates wouldn't even want to participate in a comp because they'd be having far too much fun doing their job.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2011)

Bapao said:


> And that way, delegates wouldn't even want to participate because they'd be having far too much fun doing their job.


 
Hehehe. Made my day 

Realistically you'd need special stickers that peel off easily, but still stick back on.
Then you can re-glue them from time to time.
And you wouldn't even need a cube that turns... Quite the interesting event actually.


----------



## ianography (Sep 29, 2011)

@Bapao and 5BLD: You guys just changed my signature.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 29, 2011)

ianography said:


> @Bapao and 5BLD: You guys just changed my signature.


 
You are awesome.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Sep 30, 2011)

maybe fun for a secret event, speedsticking (but the organizers should provide the cubes, or at lest the stickers.)


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 30, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> maybe fun for a secret event, speedsticking (but the organizers should provide the cubes, or at lest the stickers.)


 
Yeah, I don't think cubers want to waste their money on that event by buying new stickers each time...


----------



## Bapao (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anybody mastered transfer-foil sticking yet? For those unfamiliar with the term; you know how you always get a seemingly useless transparent sticker sheet with your Dayan cubes? Well you can use that to apply whole faces of stickers at a time. It would save tons of time I could just get them on straight using that method though...


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Has anybody mastered transfer-foil sticking yet? For those unfamiliar with the term; you know how you always get a seemingly useless transparent sticker sheet with your Dayan cubes? Well you can use that to apply whole faces of stickers at a time. It would save tons of time I could just get them on straight using that method though...


 
I use them...


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 30, 2011)

I get this a lot form begginers. (non cuber enough)?
I'm showing them F2L, and they ask for algorithms.
Kind of why I prefer them to wait before learning a more advanced method. More understadning of the cube.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 30, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> Oh man, non-cubers.
> 
> One of my friends borrowed my cube for a few minutes and attempted to try and solve it but failed miserably. So I told him that the easiest way for him to learn would be to find a video on youtube and learn it from there. So he find Yu Nakajima's video of him solving it in around 6 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_zjWssn2g and tells me that he watched, but still can't solve it. Well duh!


 
Well, at least he should know the steps now


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 30, 2011)

hcfong said:


> Well, at least he should know the steps now


 
I actually think that he was so into the video that he didn't read the annotations  I also doubt that he knows what each step means x) I explained the steps to another friend and she just stared at me blankly xD


----------



## Bapao (Oct 1, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I use them...


 
Master! Got a certain strategy? 3x3x3 is chill, but everything above that = epic fail when I try. Any insider tips for the old Rick James?


----------



## jrb (Oct 1, 2011)

My brother won't learn one of the big four and insists on staying with LBL(he has been cubing for 8 months btw).


----------



## MostEd (Oct 1, 2011)

jrb said:


> My brother won't learn one of the big four and insists on staying with LBL(he has been cubing for 8 months btw).


 
teach him K4 ON 3X3, with the rouxblock start and a layer on the left then a z' rotation and rotationless f2l(inserting the pieces) 
then CLL and ELL(intuitive can be tught)
thats a "better" LBL tell him its efficent


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2011)

jrb said:


> My brother won't learn one of the big four and insists on staying with LBL(he has been cubing for 8 months btw).



Someone I know at school has been cubing since 2007 and they still average 45 (got from non cuber to sub 50 in 2 weeks) because they told me that 2 look PLL is too many algs. They also said they would learn ortega but there were too many OLL's.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 1, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Master! Got a certain strategy? 3x3x3 is chill, but everything above that = epic fail when I try. Any insider tips for the old Rick James?


 
i was watching a lubix video and they just make sure the center sticker lines up perfectly. you could try that. it took so long to resticker my 4x4. it came with application tape but the stickers were too far apart.


----------



## Bapao (Oct 1, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i was watching a lubix video and they just make sure the center sticker lines up perfectly. you could try that. it took so long to resticker my 4x4. it came with application tape but the stickers were too far apart.


 
Thx . Don't know about you, but for me, it just feels wrong slapping a whole face on in one go. A good cube deserves good prep work. My X-Cube still has a flakey red face because I was lazy and tried to transfer-sticker-it. X-Cube red = brown...guffaw! OAPs love the red on my X-Cube...and always compliment the wrinkled stickers.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Well each sticker should be individually applied with pride in my opinion.

And if you get one sticker wrong using application paper, you'll get the rest wrong too.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 1, 2011)

i'm noob with application paper. there's only one face where the stickers are actually on straight. i would rather use a needle and apply the stickers.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

jrb said:


> My brother won't learn one of the big four and insists on staying with LBL(he has been cubing for 8 months btw).


 
Yeah, I had this problem with one of my students where I was teaching him Petrus. He blockbuilded using beginner algs. Like the 8 move edge insert instead of an F move.
That's why I have taught all my students a speedcubing method from the start.

Yeah, introduce him to blockbuilding, maybe rotationless edge inserts with M moves etc. Then slowly introduce him to blockbuilding...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2011)

jrb said:


> My brother won't learn one of the big four and insists on staying with LBL(he has been cubing for 8 months btw).


 
Exactly like me when I started


----------



## jrb (Oct 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yeah, I had this problem with one of my students where I was teaching him Petrus. He blockbuilded using beginner algs. Like the 8 move edge insert instead of an F move.
> That's why I have taught all my students a speedcubing method from the start.
> 
> Yeah, introduce him to blockbuilding, maybe rotationless edge inserts with M moves etc. Then slowly introduce him to blockbuilding...



Thanks for the help! I really want to teach him Roux despite the fact that I'm not very good with it(I average 30-35 seconds with it) but he won't listen when I try to show it to him.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 2, 2011)

I taught my one friend to solve the cube the way I used to solve, right before I pursued Fridrich F2L.
Cross -> he already knew how to solve cross, so this was a plus. Also, this means he understood how the pieces worked.
E layer -> simple R U' R' sequences or L' U L sequences with rotations in between.
FL corners -> Using (U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'), (U R U R' U2 R U R'), and (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U').
EOLL -> FRURUF style.
CPLL -> Niklas style.
OCLL -> Sune style.
EPLL -> With algs for the four cases.


----------



## jrb (Oct 3, 2011)

I was cubing at a store yesterday. A man walked by with his 3 or 2 year old son. He started snickering when he saw me and I heard him say to his son as he left,"That's just a waste of time." Made me mad


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 3, 2011)

jrb said:


> I was cubing at a store yesterday. A man walked by with his 3 or 2 year old son. He started snickering when he saw me and I heard him say to his son as he left,"That's just a waste of time." Made me mad


 
Oh, I'd be screaming at that guy...


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 3, 2011)

He problaby though you couldn't solve it.

This one kind of made me laugh:
I was using a zhanchi, and some kid spotted the logo, and said "Ooh is that like a 100 dollar cube?"

I let him think that


----------



## asportking (Oct 3, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Exactly like me when I started


Same here. I didn't care how long it took, I was DETERMINED to beat the world record with LBL.


----------



## Moops (Oct 4, 2011)

I was cubing in a doctors waiting room today and this old guy sitting across from me said...

"Gosh! you pull that thing out often?

*solves*

Wow! You must be related to Erno Rubik!"

Made me chuckle.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 5, 2011)

Moops said:


> I was cubing in a doctors waiting room today and this old guy sitting across from me said...
> 
> "Gosh! you pull that thing out often?
> 
> ...


 
Lol! I've been at the E.R. the past couple days and all my doctors and nurses were like "Wow!". Especially when I solved my megaminx, they were like "AHhhhh!"


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 5, 2011)

"are you a rubik's god?" :fp i was doing slow turning solves and had an average of 25s....
and whenever I get a pop people are like "so THAT'S how you solve it...."


----------



## Hershey (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> and whenever I get a pop people are like "so THAT'S how you solve it...."


 
Sigh... Then you need to learn to turn more accurately, or tighten the cube, or buy a more stable cube.


----------



## asportking (Oct 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Sigh... Then you need to learn to turn more accurately, or tighten the cube, or buy a more stable cube.


Pops happen all the time, there's nothing wrong with getting a pop once in a while..,


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Sigh... Then you need to learn to turn more accurately, or tighten the cube, or buy a more stable cube.


 
I'm getting my first Dayan cube in about 2 or 3 weeks. I'm stuck with an Alpha 1 that keeps getting looser every time I use it.... only other 3x3 I own is a rubik's brand.


----------



## BLKKROW (Oct 6, 2011)

This happened the other day from my brother, I was practicing while watching tv. He walks up and says "I know how you do that, its one algorithm that you just interchange colours", I then said "No its more then one algorithm" The argument went on for like 20 minutes.

He is trying to tell the guy who can solve the rubiks cube how to solve it when he does not know. So I scrambled it handed it to him, and said solve it. Three hours later he texts me and says he figured it out, by looking online. Then never mentioned "One algorithm" again.


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 6, 2011)

"Is it broken?" That's what my dad says every time he sees me adjusting the tension of a puzzle. My mom says it too sometimes. A week ago, my bump cube arrived and a center cap fell off after one minute of playing with it. She went: "The quality of that cube is rubbish, it's already broken." 

Another great one from my dad; "Huh? Did you buy the same cube _again_? (GuHong) You already have two of them. (F-II and storebought)"


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 7, 2011)

Cubing in the school gym, new stuff!

Can you actually do that?
WOW
Is it just a pattern you memorize?
Hey you're the guy who does it with 1 hand! (I'm a fail at OH ^_^)
Oh you're one of those crazy cube guys! (Speedcubers?)


----------



## Jakube (Oct 7, 2011)

How do you know when you have to stop?

After a BLD-solve


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate it when they grab the cube after you solve it and do like 2 moves and then undo those moves and say "See! I'm better at cubing than you!"

"Is that a trick cube? Do you press that middle button to make it go back into shape?"
"I once solved one face in 20 seconds! That's fast right?"
"Have you been practicing for like your whole life?"


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm now known as Rubiks cube girl in my school.
so many people cube at my school that almost every comment about my cubing is "My friend can solve it faster than you."
almost everyone at my school uses beginners method, and any speedcuber is 30 second average.
its funny when everyone thinks you have to be smart to solve the rubiks cube, and its only really memorization.
or when people are like you have to be asian to solve the cube. i reply with "well, the world record for 3x3 is NOT by an asian"
i've been asked by almost everyone if i was in the IB program at school, or atleast enhanced. when i say i'm only mainstream, they freak out and say i should be in IB. actually, its just lack of commitment and poor english skills or else i would want to be in IB

i just finish solving the cube, and start mixing--- "wow, she's fast and she doesnt even look at it!"--- do i really have to look at the cube to mix it? or when i'm doing a long pll or oll, i usually look somewhere else


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 8, 2011)

I was racing my friend me feet vs him megaminx yesterday. A teacher comes in and tells us to stop messing around and put my shoes back on. Talk about embarrassment. I'm never doing feet in school ever again. I was on the last 3 moves of EPLL btw. And using the table for Ms...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 8, 2011)

*does 24 second solve*
Girl who sits behind me in class : "Wow, that was fast!"
Me : Eh, pretty normal for me. I'm considered slow to a lot of other people, though.
Her : You mean there are people faster than you?!?!?
My thoughts : :fp
Me : Oh yeah, of course!

Innocent, but still :fp worthy.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 8, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *does 24 second solve*
> Girl who sits behind me in class : "Wow, that was fast!"
> Me : Eh, pretty normal for me. I'm considered slow to a lot of other people, though.
> Her : You mean there are people faster than you?!?!?
> ...


 
How is she supposed to know what is considered fast by speedcubers? There aren't many speedcubers, and many of those cubers are not even sub 25. So :fp to you.


----------



## Bapao (Oct 8, 2011)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> *I'm now known as Rubiks cube girl in my school*.
> so many people cube at my school that almost every comment about my cubing is "My friend can solve it faster than you."
> almost everyone at my school uses beginners method, and any speedcuber is 30 second average.
> its funny when everyone thinks you have to be smart to solve the rubiks cube, and its only really memorization.
> ...


 
Hither, thou shalt henceforth be known as "Rubiks Beaar-Cat Amy". Greetings *Rubiks Beaar-Cat Amy*, may thy stay here be as worthwhile to thee as mine has two mii.

It was last week I think, public transport. My DaYan-Mf8 *exploded* on PLL. The guy sitting in front of me was like; "Man, you almost had it and then it broke!". He looked genuinely compassionate and concerned about the cube. I said: "This cube does that quite often, every ten solves or so, it's okay ". He then asked: "How many of those things do you have to buy to keep up?". Unfortunately, he left the train before I had gathered the pieces and popped them back in...

Just imagine you had to buy a new cube every time one popped...


----------



## Olji (Oct 8, 2011)

Then I would only buy cheapo's and non-poppables 

Nothing much happens for me, I have teached everyone in class some things, like repeating moves from a solved cube long enough will result in a solved cube again, and they borrow my cube on occasion to do R U repeats, although they ask :]
Although me and my friends gets some funny looks from the new students when we sit and solve a cube > place it on the table > wait for someone else to finish/Take a cube that is on the table already (> take his cube when he places it on the table) > scramble > solve > repeat


----------



## Bapao (Oct 8, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Then I would only buy cheapo's and non-poppables
> *
> Nothing much happens for me*, I have teached everyone in class some things, like repeating moves from a solved cube long enough will result in a solved cube again, and they borrow my cube on occasion to do R U repeats, although they ask :]
> Although me and my friends gets some funny looks from the new students when we sit and solve a cube > place it on the table > wait for someone else to finish/Take a cube that is on the table already (> take his cube when he places it on the table) > scramble > solve > repeat


 
*Rouge-cubing insider tip:*

Get yourself a 3x3x3 and then mod it so that you can instinctively assign a particularly loose edge to the "B of U". And then aim at onlookers foreheads. In public, suffice to say. You might want to start out with fiveheads, but once initiated; designate a random target and then let rip! I promise you, they will not remember you as a mere cuber.

Once you've mastered the discipline, you can have lulz by adding black-ink to the edge and then tagging people . Logos, kick-mes, bar codes, whatever your personal preference; the sky is the limit!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 8, 2011)

Lololol you make me almost want to try that


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 8, 2011)

Bapao said:


> *Rouge-cubing insider tip:*
> 
> Get yourself a 3x3x3 and then mod it so that you can instinctively assign a particularly loose edge to the "B of U". And then aim at onlookers foreheads. In public, suffice to say. You might want to start out with fiveheads, but once initiated; designate a random target and then let rip! I promise you, they will not remember you as a mere cuber.
> 
> Once you've mastered the discipline, you can have lulz by adding black-ink to the edge and then tagging people . Logos, kick-mes, bar codes, whatever your personal preference; the sky is the limit!


 
That sounds like so much fun  

Wouldn't it be easier to just get a wooden block (make it the color of the cube), make it look exactly like an edge piece, then do it?


----------



## Olji (Oct 8, 2011)

Bapao said:


> *Rouge-cubing insider tip:*
> 
> Get yourself a 3x3x3 and then mod it so that you can instinctively assign a particularly loose edge to the "B of U". And then aim at onlookers foreheads. In public, suffice to say. You might want to start out with fiveheads, but once initiated; designate a random target and then let rip! I promise you, they will not remember you as a mere cuber.
> 
> Once you've mastered the discipline, you can have lulz by adding black-ink to the edge and then tagging people . Logos, kick-mes, bar codes, whatever your personal preference; the sky is the limit!



Lol, I've always liked you and your ideas :')
Hmm, guess I'm going to use the C4U screw/spring set + core on my ol' trusty guhong, makes it explode without even touching it, should get some attention too when a whole layer flies off in a bang.


----------



## celli (Oct 8, 2011)

Got some nice reactions in my class this week, they just found out I won an Ipod at a math tournament, where I was the fastest (21 seconds):

- 'It's just a sequence of moves, you don't even have to think about it.' This came from a guy who hates me, so he's just jealous 
- 'So that's why you're so good at math!' I really don't know why people think you have to be good at math to solve a cube!!

And I cubed in the train for the first time in my life. When I was finished, everyone was looking at me, but nobody said something. After like 5 seconds of complete silence, I heard a girl say 'wow'. One of the best reactions I've had


----------



## Bapao (Oct 8, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> That sounds like so much fun
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just get a wooden block (make it the color of the cube), make it look exactly like an edge piece, then do it?


 
*Rouge-cubing insider tip 2.3:*

_"The edge of a 3x3x3 and a weighty brick pried out of a random wall "en route", are the same thing"
_
Use whatever options you have to make your point. But don't forget to sincerely apologize whilst gagging back your lulz.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 8, 2011)

Bapao said:


> *Rouge-cubing insider tip:*
> 
> Get yourself a 3x3x3 and then mod it so that you can instinctively assign a particularly loose edge to the "B of U". And then aim at onlookers foreheads. In public, suffice to say. You might want to start out with fiveheads, but once initiated; designate a random target and then let rip! I promise you, they will not remember you as a mere cuber.
> 
> Once you've mastered the discipline, you can have lulz by adding black-ink to the edge and then tagging people . Logos, kick-mes, bar codes, whatever your personal preference; the sky is the limit!


 
I have an old Rubik's brand, that I tried to mod; and ended up making the red side of the blue and white edge "deformed," and now it will pop out the edge that is moving along it. I tried to do this after reading your post; I have gotten it where I can "shoot" the edge about 5 feet, and 5-6 feet in the air.  I so want to master this.


----------



## Bapao (Oct 8, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I have an old Rubik's brand, that I tried to mod; and ended up making the red side of the blue and white edge "deformed," and now it will pop out the edge that is moving along it. I tried to do this after reading your post; I have gotten it where I can "shoot" the edge about 5 feet, and 5-6 feet in the air.  I so want to master this.


 
Make me proud.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 8, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I have an old Rubik's brand, that I tried to mod; and ended up making the red side of the blue and white edge "deformed," and now it will pop out the edge that is moving along it. I tried to do this after reading your post; I have gotten it where I can "shoot" the edge about 5 feet, and 5-6 feet in the air.  I so want to master this.


 
I always thought that if a puzzle was used as a weapon, it would be beating someone with a heavy puzzle (like a V6). Apparently I was wrong .


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I have an old Rubik's brand, that I tried to mod; and ended up making the red side of the blue and white edge "deformed," and now it will pop out the edge that is moving along it. I tried to do this after reading your post; I have gotten it where I can "shoot" the edge about 5 feet, and 5-6 feet in the air.  I so want to master this.


 
Make a video on it? I want to see people's reactions


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 9, 2011)

_"Align 96 squares so that the colors match up on all 16 sides "_

In the lightake product info for the shengshou 4x4

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_3rd_Gen_White-45683


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> _"Align 96 squares so that the colors match up on all 16 sides "_
> 
> In the lightake product info for the shengshou 4x4
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_3rd_Gen_White-45683



http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Magic_Cube_White-30565

_Align 54 squares so the colors match up on all 9 sides._


Edit:

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Ball_shaped_Sphere_Puzzle_Magic_Cube-44309

A "Ball shaped sphere cube"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got called by a representative for a TV show I'm probably doing a (way too simple if you're a cuber, but pretty cool if you're not and you've probably haven't ever seen a solved cube except in a store) stunt on, and she asked me "Do you solve it from the same position every time or can others scramble it?" I think it would be quite boring if I use the same practiced scramble constantly.
Also: "There is some system behind it right?" No, I just move the cube randomly until it's magically solved.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 10, 2011)

What's the show called? Are you just showing a solve or two?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 10, 2011)

Edit: I decided not to post it yet until I know for sure so I won't disappoint people or give them ideas.


----------



## yoyokidify (Oct 10, 2011)

I had some guy at the bus stop ask if you can move the corner pieces of a 4x4 into the center area..
I said ''no, it isn't possible'' and he then told me that the cubes back in his day could do that(he was probably 60 years old) and that my 4x4 was really easy


----------



## insane569 (Oct 10, 2011)

so a kid comes up to me and takes my guhong and i dont let go but he forcefuly(?) takes it a corner comes off and splits into 2 and when i caught up with him he takes an edge and acts like i didnt see him
in the end i got my pieces back but not without getting really pissed off 
kids nowadays so disrespectful


----------



## Bapao (Oct 10, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I always thought that if a puzzle was used as a weapon, it would be *beating someone with a heavy puzzle (like a V6)*. Apparently I was wrong .


 
A legitimate move IMO... (Page 2 of the Rouge-C manual, article 5-f). 
Everything above 4x4x4 order is considered a "grenade" though... If you don't have the time for a "clean" shot, then hurling a "big cube" for a frag is your next best option. Although; be aware that throwing a 7x7x7 into somebodies face with full force(point blank) will inevitably result in collateral damage to bystanders. Collateral can't always be avoided, but may prove to be necessary in certain situations. If you use "grenades", please make sure that the victim picks up the pieces for you and then apologizes for obstructing the flight path of said weapon with their pie hole...


And then hand them a DaYan card in case they want to join the club.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 11, 2011)

insane569 said:


> so a kid comes up to me and takes my guhong and i dont let go but he forcefuly(?) takes it a corner comes off and splits into 2 and when i caught up with him he takes an edge and acts like i didnt see him
> in the end i got my pieces back but not without getting really pissed off
> kids nowadays so disrespectful


 I would literally kick his ass. Hard.


----------



## insane569 (Oct 11, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I would literally kick his ass. Hard.


 
yea i should have but i dont want anymore suspensions on my record


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just uploaded a youtube video, and one of the tags it suggested was "60x60"


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Oct 12, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Hither, thou shalt henceforth be known as "Rubiks Beaar-Cat Amy". Greetings *Rubiks Beaar-Cat Amy*, may thy stay here be as worthwhile to thee as mine has two mii.
> 
> It was last week I think, public transport. My DaYan-Mf8 *exploded* on PLL. The guy sitting in front of me was like; "Man, you almost had it and then it broke!". He looked genuinely compassionate and concerned about the cube. I said: "This cube does that quite often, every ten solves or so, it's okay ". He then asked: "How many of those things do you have to buy to keep up?". Unfortunately, he left the train before I had gathered the pieces and popped them back in...
> 
> Just imagine you had to buy a new cube every time one popped...



lol sounds like a long name... i'll stick to my real name 
-Rubiks Beaar-Cat Amy


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bapao said:


> 'Cube quote omega'


 
So inspirational!


----------



## MiPiCubed (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a conversation via text with my friend.
Me: I got my 4x4!!!
Him: Haha send me a pic
Me: [picture] aww yeaaa
Him: Oh ****. Its like a regula cube but wit one mo a da flippy tingz. Is dat like, way harder or sumthin. Cus its like, one more ting dat you gotta spin n stuff.


----------



## Bapao (Oct 12, 2011)

MiPiCubed said:


> This is a conversation via text with my friend.
> Me: I got my 4x4!!!
> Him: Haha send me a pic
> Me: [picture] aww yeaaa
> Him: Oh ****. Its like a regula cube but wit one mo a da flippy tingz. Is dat like, way harder or sumthin. Cus its like, one more ting dat you gotta spin n stuff.


 
Non cubers seem to love the 4x4x4 though. It seems like, to them, 3x3x3 is "too easy" and 5x5x5 is just unfathomable. I've had the most sincere cheers when solving a 4x4x4 in public, even if my time wasn't that great. 2x2x4 seems to get me a bunch of gawks too. Probably because you can buy them in any toy store here and also because they "change shape". Shame these damn 2x2x4s break so easily though...


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 12, 2011)

Also the 4x4x4 seems to be at the intersection of truth as it says here:
http://polymath.mit.edu/blog/rubiks-cube-difficulty-graph/

But yes, non cubers think the 5x5x5 is much harder than it is and the 2x2 much easier than it is.


----------



## asportking (Oct 12, 2011)

One guy said how the 2x2 is actually harder than the 3x3, since it doesn't have the center pieces, and those are what you start from. Although he was technically wrong, I was still surprised to see he had some knowledge of center pieces.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 12, 2011)

It's because they have knowledge of the beginner method and are probably told to find the white centre at first. That's probably why...


----------



## Bapao (Oct 12, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Also the 4x4x4 seems to be at the intersection of truth as it says here:
> http://polymath.mit.edu/blog/rubiks-cube-difficulty-graph/
> 
> But yes, non cubers think the 5x5x5 is much harder than it is and the 2x2 much easier than it is.


 
I thought the exact same thing back when I could only solve the 3x3x3. And I was no longer a "non-cuber" at the time.

Wouldn't it be great to have an "on-off" switch in your head that you can flick to make you forget everything you ever learned about cubing? I'd be slamming that muvvah up and down constantly. Mid-solve. Owait...aka THC...

_"Now is time for cake"_


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 12, 2011)

Sometimes when I'm at lunch, people come up to me an look at teh 2x2 and say, "I bet I could solve that!" Then I give it to them, and twenty minutes later the bell rings and they give it back to me scrambled still.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 12, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> Sometimes when I'm at lunch, people come up to me an look at teh 2x2 and say, "I bet I could solve that!" Then I give it to them, and twenty minutes later the bell rings and they give it back to me scrambled still.


 
Same with me.


----------



## Axiys (Oct 13, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Same with me.


 
Yep, Same here.
And I have the same thing happen with pyraminx.


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard someone sincerly use the word "Aroobix cube" today. I thought it was just a myth! :O


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 13, 2011)

Owen said:


> I heard someone sincerly use the word "Aroobix cube" today. I thought it was just a myth! :O


 
:O 

My mom always says "That's something you will do in your life that I never will." And I tell her, "Give me an hour and I'll teach you how to solve it like I did with Dad."


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 14, 2011)

We had club sign-ups at school, and one my friends and I submitted (Verbally) was the Rubik's cube club.
We didn't call it speedcubing to bring in more non-cubers interested.
On the paper, they had it spelled "Rubicks"
My friend pointed out that it was spelled wrong, and we ROFL'd.
Someone else said "I'll fix it"
And the club is known as..The Rubix club!


----------



## ianography (Oct 15, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> We had club sign-ups at school, and one my friends and I submitted (Verbally) was the Rubik's cube club.
> We didn't call it speedcubing to bring in more non-cubers interested.
> On the paper, they had it spelled "Rubicks"
> My friend pointed out that it was spelled wrong, and we ROFL'd.
> ...


 
PEOPLE

Y U NO SPELL CORRECTLY?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 15, 2011)

Happened a while back, but doesn't look like I posted it here:

Talking casually with a non-cubing friend of mine in the hallway (in school), chatting about cubing: 
"So, what's your best time?" (A normal question...)
"Five point seven--"

And before I could finish, some guy from across the hall, who was probably listening in on the conversation drops his water bottle and yells "FIVE SECONDS?!?!?!"

Wasn't sure to be proud or embarrassed. :fp
(I did not address him)


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 24, 2011)

NC "Can you do those things really fast?"
Me "Not really..."
NC "Justin Bieber can!"
I just let them go with that line, I don't know why..

I hope they realize:
I'm slow (compared to all you)
Justin Bieber is REALLY slow (no offence)
I was solving a 4x4 at that time :fp


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 24, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> NC "Can you do those things really fast?"
> Me "Not really..."
> NC "Justin Bieber can!"
> I just let them go with that line, I don't know why..
> ...


 
Ugh. Non-cubers tell me that all the time.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 24, 2011)

I was cubing on the bus, and this woman saw me solving a cube. So she asked me if I have ADHD.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 24, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I was cubing on the bus, and this woman saw me solving a cube. So she asked me if I have ADHD.


 
That sucks.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 24, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I was cubing on the bus, and this woman saw me solving a cube. So she asked me if I have ADHD.


 
That's what my mum has said to me once to try to stop me cubing. Actually no, she says OCD. But yeah it was annoying because she is my mum and should respect what I like. At least she's better now after I showed her footage from uk open 2009, and after my dad registered me for the comp.

I was doing sim in the school library last Friday racing my friend with a real cube.
Someone said "look, he's pretending to do it when the computer is actually solving it!"


----------



## luisda2994 (Nov 1, 2011)

I has just started solving my 3x3 with a U turn, when my classmate said "Oh, your able to do that so fast because you play to much XboX" :fp


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 2, 2011)

It's fun having all the other cubers (beginers) at my school being TPS freaks. People watch them solve and freak out at their turn speed. (Not very fast)
When I start a solve, they say I'm slow and terrible, but it's a total payback moment when I finish the solve, 3 times faster than the others, and they can't imagine why.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 2, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> It's fun having all the other cubers (beginers) at my school being TPS freaks. People watch them solve and freak out at their turn speed. (Not very fast)
> When I start a solve, they say I'm slow and terrible, but it's a total payback moment when I finish the solve, 3 times faster than the others, and they can't imagine why.


 
Very similar with my ZZ-using friend and I. He's ~2-3 seconds slower than me, but averages ~60 moves (I average ~45 moves). My spamming of M-slices tend to amaze the audience enough, though. 

Also, something I've noticed occurring more frequently, people I know and who have seen me solve start using slices while they scramble my cube.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 2, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Very similar with my ZZ-using friend and I. He's ~2-3 seconds slower than me, but averages ~60 moves (I average ~45 moves). My spamming of M-slices tend to amaze the audience enough, though.
> 
> Also, something I've noticed occurring more frequently, people I know and who have seen me solve start using slices while they scramble my cube.


 
Wait, this friend of your's averages around 14-15 seconds? Interesting, I don't really have cubers in my school or neighborhood.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 2, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wait, this friend of your's averages around 14-15 seconds? Interesting, I don't really have cubers in my school or neighborhood.


 
Yes. He's the guy that taught me, and is the only other cuber in the entire school that's sub-20. He was stuck at ~16 seconds for a very long time, so yay for him for finally reaching sub-15. 

There are a bunch of other cubers at my school as well (there's a club...). Only one other person is sub-30, though (everyone else, 30+).


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

Today, I was cubing at school, and a kid comes up to me.
"Dude, don't lie, I know you take off the stickers and put them back on when you 'solve' it." -Chuckle- "Anyone can do that."


----------



## zerkelas (Nov 3, 2011)

I go to a school with a lot of Asians (~65% of my school is Asian) and a big portion of my school is obsessed with the "High expectatinos asian father" meme. So today when I was cubing this kid comes up to me and says, "Asian dad: 'Now do it backwards'." :fp


----------



## Louie (Nov 4, 2011)

Yesterday I was at work and I was teaching my coworker to solve the cube the easiest way I can think of. A guy walks up and paused his bluetooth cellphone call to say "my son can do that in 3 seconds, he figured out a trick." I know I'm more mature than I used to be because years ago I wouldn't have been able to resist calling him out on being a moron hahaha. Rich people think they are always right (and yes he was rich).


----------



## kpcube (Nov 4, 2011)

The other day I was solving in the campus center of my college and this girl sees my cube and exclaims "I have pictures of you with that cube!..... Tell me why." I had solved the cube for her and a few of her friends on the way to a party a few weeks back and they had a bit too much of the sauce to remember I guess. Thought it was very funny


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 5, 2011)

Almost any non cuber starts the conversation with "can you actually do those?"
I either say something sarcastic along the lines of "Noooo, of course I can't do this" *Solvs cube*
or "yes"


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 5, 2011)

zerkelas said:


> I go to a school with a lot of Asians (~65% of my school is Asian) and a big portion of my school is obsessed with the "High expectatinos asian father" meme. So today when I was cubing this kid comes up to me and says, "Asian dad: 'Now do it backwards'." :fp



loljustscrambling :fp

Non cubers trying to be smart are funny.


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 6, 2011)

I think they try to impress us with cubing terms.

Oh, this turns well. Did you lubricate it?
How many alogrithms do you know?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

> I think they try to impress us with cubing terms.
> 
> Oh, this turns well. Did you lubricate it?
> How many alogrithms do you know?


  people in my school know no terminology, like they are "this rubik's cube is really slidy, did you put oil in it?" Then when they "scramble" it they call it "reverse the cube", and when they scramble it they just like spaz on the cube and it looks like they are purposely trying to like crush it.(some dick threw my zhanchidown the hallway when he couldn't solve it, but atleast he got suspended and the principal made him buy a new zhanchi AND free torpedoes


----------



## Jostle (Nov 6, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> people in my school know no terminology, like they are "this rubik's cube is really slidy, did you put oil in it?" Then when they "scramble" it they call it "reverse the cube", and when they scramble it they just like spaz on the cube and it looks like they are purposely trying to like crush it.(some dick threw my zhanchidown the hallway when he couldn't solve it, but atleast *he got suspended and the principal made him buy a new zhanchi AND free torpedoes *


 
That made me _really_ happy


----------



## its me (Nov 6, 2011)

My mom- "All you do is twiddle that toy" Me- "its not a toy, its a puzzle" haha


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 6, 2011)

its me said:


> My mom- "All you do is twiddle that toy" Me- "its not a toy, its a puzzle" haha


 
Isn't it both, really?


----------



## speedcubingman (Nov 6, 2011)

i was solving my 2x2 in public and some kid came up to me and was like,"wow you suck! you can only do that 4x4 cube *facepalm* ( he thought it meant 4 stickers on each side. Then i take out my V-cube7 and he shut up


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Every time someone turns my cube:
Them-"How do you get it to move so well?"
Me-"Lubricate it."
Them-"Haha, lube"


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Every time someone turns my cube:
> Them-"How do you get it to move so well?"
> Me-"Lubricate it."
> Them-"Haha, lube"


 
GOD that always happens.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2011)

While memorising for speedBLD, I took my cube into the kitchen:

Me: "I've planned my F2L execution." (Not that my mum knows what F2L is)
Mum: "Have you executed your homework?"


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 6, 2011)

Me, and two of my friends (both noobs but cool!! :d) went to a store.....
and ........
We wanted a 5x5 which they didn't have....
And the shopkeeper said :3x3 is enough for you it's hard enough.....
So I pointed to my friend and said: He CAN do it....
And my friend pointed back to me and said: and HE is the master (no I'm not damn you! :d)
And I ended up having to solve it for the shopkeeper.
He said: Wow, I bet It'll take me like, 4 days to do it.
(oh, there are two shopkeepers, and heeeere comes the second!)
SK2: No you can't do it...
SK1: I can't?
SK2: No way......


Never heard a non cuber answer a non cuber saying a darn thing!!


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Mum: "Have you executed your homework?"


 
LOL. Kind of a valid comment though...


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

That feeling you get when someone is amazed by your solve, gawd that feels awesome.


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 6, 2011)

i've gotten used to people calling the 3x3 the "nine cube" and saying either "don't you need logarithms for that or something?" or " dont you use some kind of code to solve the cube?" sadly, most of the people in my school of 1500 students can solve the cube (beginners method).
i had another cuber come up to me and ask me "are you that girl that everyones talking about who can solve the 3x3 real fast?" and ask me about my 4x4. *facepalm* (i've never brought my 4x4 to school (center piece broke), but i've been solving my friend's 5x5 and 7x7.)


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 7, 2011)

Where on earth did they get "Logarithms" form?
I've actually heard that one, and laughed..
I've heard "4 cube"for 2x2, but never "9cube" for 3x3..


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 7, 2011)

I have people asking about my "triangle cube (pyraminx)", "8 thing (2x2)", "weird devil thing with crazy stuff (megaminx lol)" and "impossible cube (siamese)". There's also this one person that tried to sound smart by saying "you just do R' D' R D over and over again right?" I use CFOP and people ask who's the fastest while they watch me and my friend solve.... i manage to solve the whole cube in the time my friend does F2L :fp


----------



## Muesli (Nov 7, 2011)

"Woaaah. How do you do that!"

*stares at me as if I'm going to explain*


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

Muesli said:


> "Woaaah. How do you do that!"
> 
> *stares at me as if I'm going to explain*


 
You could always try actually explaining...


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 7, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> You could always try actually explaining...


 
But we need to maintain the illusion that we're some sort of elite secret society of geniuses.

A non-cuber asked me if there was a trick to doing it.
I didn't say yes.
I didn't say no, either.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 7, 2011)

Muesli said:


> "Woaaah. How do you do that!"
> 
> *stares at me as if I'm going to explain*


 
I usually just reply "skillfully" :3

Unless they're genuinely intrigued, in which case I give them a quick gist of how most people do it (CFOP).


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 7, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> But we need to maintain the illusion that we're some sort of elite secret society of geniuses.
> 
> A non-cuber asked me if there was a trick to doing it.
> I didn't say yes.
> I didn't say no, either.


 
This made me laugh so hard, ROFLOLMAO.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2011)

Muesli said:


> "Woaaah. How do you do that!"
> 
> *stares at me as if I'm going to explain*



Old joke, but:
"With my hands." Or "hand", or "feet", or "without looking" in place of "hands".


----------



## xabu1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Muesli said:


> "Woaaah. How do you do that!"
> 
> *stares at me as if I'm going to explain*


I usually go with "I cast a magic spell"


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 7, 2011)

A non cuber: What's it's password?
Me: oh yeah like you have to log in : username, password, blah blah blah.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> A non cuber: What's it's password?
> Me: oh yeah like you have to log in : username, password, blah blah blah.


 
Where would they even get that?


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I hear it a lot!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 7, 2011)

I usually say "really well" (I suck, but they don't know that)


----------



## 4. (Nov 7, 2011)

The lesson is: don't cube in public.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 7, 2011)

4. said:


> The lesson is: don't cube in public.



You can always hate on this forum.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 7, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> I usually go with "I cast a magic spell"


 
I go with, "I take the stickers off really fast and put them back on again."


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I go with, "I take the stickers off really fast and put them back on again."



Ah, one of the most fail-prrof methods, unless you have a stickerless Zhanchi.


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 8, 2011)

I always respond "I turn it"

Followed by the letters L O L!
Followed by exagerated laughing


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, if they say ya just take of & put back the stickers, you can prove you're not with DaYan color cubes.
Damn, I don't have one.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 8, 2011)

about a month back my cousin asked mehow do u solve it i replied i know dark magic by which i solve it and he was running around the house and telling everyone that i know dark magic.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 8, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> But we need to maintain the illusion that we're some sort of elite secret society of geniuses.



My name is James 007 cool !


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> Ah, one of the most fail-prrof methods, unless you have a stickerless Zhanchi.


 
I always say it when I have my stickerless GuHong


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 8, 2011)

Me : Noo! I just broke my cube, the blue-red-white corner broke in 4 pieces!
L. : Well... Buy another one? They sell them at Wal-Mart!
Me : I order them online, they are better... Plus this one was the first one I got, it's over 20 years old and it was my dad's!
(L. : Freak....)

Storebought... I only keep the one I have right now because it's a souvenir.


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 10, 2011)

Muesli said:


> "Woaaah. How do you do that!"
> 
> *stares at me as if I'm going to explain*


 
MAGIC!


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 10, 2011)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> MAGIC!


 
Magic is for non-cubers. We use sorcery.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 10, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Magic is for non-cubers. We use sorcery.


 
False. It's CLEARLY the power of friendship.

Oh... this is a thread about non-cubers? *thinks of something to post*

Some guy thought I had the world record, and before I could tell him that I actually suck, he asked for my autograph.

I gave it to him.

It'll be worth nothing some day...


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 10, 2011)

trying to teach my friend solving rubik's cube

me: turn right side 180 degrees
he: which direction?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 10, 2011)

Sajwo said:


> trying to teach my friend solving rubik's cube
> 
> me: turn right side 180 degrees
> he: which direction?



:fp


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 11, 2011)

Me trying to teach someone at my cubing club how to solve rubik's magic: *solves magic* "can you reset it for me?"

and people were like "that 7x7 is fake.... 3x3 is the biggest you can have."


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 12, 2011)

They seem to love my 2x2. I keep them under close supervision for fear of what they might try if it locked up.
They also think a 2x2 is significantly easier than the 3x3. Its pure pleasure when they can't solve it


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 12, 2011)

Anything that lolben says.

EDIT: And that moment of defeat when my friend got an LL skip on 2x2 because he can do the 1st layer... I owed him a money.


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 12, 2011)

"Dude, how do you do that."
"I memorized like 70 algorithms so I can do it really fast."
"Did you learn the Dan Brown method? It's like 3 algorithms"
:fp


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 12, 2011)

*me solving 2 3x3 cubes in a row*
Friend: are you doing that for the talent show?
Me: Naw i'm too slow, and it isnt really special?
Some random dude: well you couldnt really call that talent, because its mathematics.
Me: *facepalm* the cube and the algorithms used to solve it were probably made using mathematics, but i dont solve it using math. its just logics.
Dude: well its math.
some other non cuber: it isn't math, its logics and memorization.
 that non cuber was pretty smart...


----------



## 4. (Nov 12, 2011)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> *me solving 2 3x3 cubes in a row*
> Friend: are you doing that for the talent show?
> Me: Naw i'm too slow, and it isnt really special?
> Some random dude: well you couldnt really call that talent, because its mathematics.
> ...



Rubik's cubes are 100% math...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

4. said:


> Rubik's cubes are 100% math...


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32985-Is-cubing-mathmatical

EDIT: In my opinion, this post wins.




chrissyD said:


> cubing can involve math
> 
> but you don't actually need any math to solve a cube


----------



## kpcube (Nov 12, 2011)

"you just pull the stickers off and place them in the right spot"

other random non-cubing person sitting next to me reading a book: -looks up- "That cube doesn't have stickers "

Me: =D

was using my sticker-less ZhanChi


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 12, 2011)

The worst is when people say, "I can do that!". And then when you give them your cube, they do it.


----------



## insane569 (Nov 12, 2011)

so on the bus ride home yesterday a girl sitting next to me is all like "you know there is onlya handfull of people that can do what you can do"
i was like "yea im like 6000 in the world and im so fast" 
she also said "isnt it all math"
in school some kid said "are you really good at geometry" i was like no
during lunch i went to the library and practiced and the librarian saw me and i got the usual "your so fast" and "how do you do that" and even "ive seen other kids do it but not as fast as you" the next day i was in the library for foods class and she said "i was bragging to my family about you"
and some kids in my foods class were giving me the usual questions but one kid was all like "your gonna get carpal tunnel syndrome from cubing so much" and i just stopped talking to all of them
and in my PC rep. and main. class a girl put duct tape on my cube and practically wrapped it around the cube
i wasted so much time getting it off without it pulling off all my stickers
then some kids were all like"just get new ones"
they dont understand the part where its not the same and that these are high quality stickers that hardly ever need replacing.


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 12, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Today, I was cubing at school, and a kid comes up to me.
> "Dude, don't lie, I know you take off the stickers and put them back on when you 'solve' it." -Chuckle- "Anyone can do that."


 show that the kid no nothing about cubing...hehehe


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 12, 2011)

kpcube said:


> "you just pull the stickers off and place them in the right spot"
> 
> other random non-cubing person sitting next to me reading a book: -looks up- "That cube doesn't have stickers "
> 
> ...


 
hahahaha...you got burend _(",)


----------



## MostEd (Nov 12, 2011)

i was in the underground cubing on the train on my way to the cube meet
and my cube popped
i put it back wrong
then the 2 girls watching me solve it looked like they pwned me because i had to take it apart and put it back solved...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

^ When that happens I sometimes force a pop.

Whenever I'm cubing in class, and I put my cube down solved with a layer or two slightly off (like L and R are both ~15 degrees off), Half the people who were watching go "Nope! You didn't solve it! It has to be perfect!". Makes me mentally :fp

I learn from this thread so I can prevent stupidity from all my non-cuber friends.


----------



## kpcube (Nov 12, 2011)

jaywong88 said:


> hahahaha...you got burend _(",)


 
How so? non cuber says i pull off sticker other non cuber says cube is absent of stickers to pull off. Me = confused


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 12, 2011)

*solving a 3x3* *finish solve* *take out 2x2*
Guy: "Dude that's easy that's only a four"
:fp


----------



## Raiz (Nov 12, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> *solving a 3x3* *finish solve* *take out 2x2*
> Guy: "Dude that's easy that's only a four"
> :fp


 
same exact thing happend to me


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 14, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> *solving a 3x3* *finish solve* *take out 2x2*
> Guy: "Dude that's easy that's only a four"
> :fp


 
The same thing happened to me except after they said that I let them try to do it and they spend 15 minutes with it unable to solve it.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 14, 2011)

I was cubing on the bus with my 7x7x7, and somebody asked if I could solve it. I said that I couldn't solve it, and that I just liked spending 50 dollars on a puzzle that I'll never complete. She watched me solve it twice before that, but somehow still believed me.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 14, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I was cubing on the bus with my 7x7x7, and somebody asked if I could solve it. I said that I couldn't solve it, and that I just liked spending 50 dollars on a puzzle that I'll never complete. She watched me solve it twice before that, but somehow still believed me.


 
Imagine a pop on a bus. Makes me shiver just thinking about it.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 15, 2011)

So my best friend was playing with my zhanchi, you know just scrambling it for me to solve, and he pops it, idc really because he is my friend, but he starts bawling like OMG DUDE IM SOOOOO SORRY, ILL BUY YOU A NEW ONE. I get him to calm down and put the pieces in with ease and he starts laughing his head off for obsessing over that little thing.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 15, 2011)

My band teacher said a 2x2 was supposedly a training cube for the 3x3.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Imagine a pop on a bus. Makes me shiver just thinking about it.


 
It happened to me twice or so already


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 15, 2011)

I bet someone has already said this ones, but this things always make me smile...

"I once solved two faces"
"I have been trying to solve it for years"
"I once saw someone solving it, it was amazing"
"One minute wow, that's super fast!" (I always laugh when they tell me this one)
"Does that sticker need to be in the middle when you solve it?"

Now I just try to explain them and laugh for myself when I go away, but I remember when I was a kid and I used to think those same things ahahaha


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2011)

at UK open, my mum told my sister that it wasn't as boring as she thought it was going to be, then my sister texted back and said:

"haha hes converted u to liking rubbix cubes. never thought id see the day."

lol'd.


----------



## Jostle (Nov 15, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> I bet someone has already said this ones, but this things always make me smile...
> 
> "I once solved two faces"
> "I have been trying to solve it for years"
> ...


 
All of those are perfectly fine questions/statements IMO.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 15, 2011)

Jostle said:


> All of those are perfectly fine questions/statements IMO.


 
Yes, probably they are, but when you already know the answer they look kind of obvious and nonsense.


----------



## MostEd (Nov 15, 2011)

I know why people peeled stickers, they didn't know anything else, and were kids. 
I got this one time from geo teacher today:
"So you can solve it, why don't you move onto something else"
" i wanna do it faster"
"Eh eh, (and she said something that i can't really translate"


----------



## Jostle (Nov 15, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> Yes, probably they are, but when you already know the answer they look kind of obvious and nonsense.


 
Well, the first three could very much be true. Not really what I would call nonsense.

The fourth is a matter of perspective, still not nonsense.

The last one is obvious, to cubers, but do you really expect them to just _know_?


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 15, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Well, the first three could very much be true. Not really what I would call nonsense.
> 
> The fourth is a matter of perspective, still not nonsense.
> 
> The last one is obvious, to cubers, but do you really expect them to just _know_?


 
Yep, you are just right, nothing else I can say. But dunno, I just smile inside every time someone says things like those...


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 16, 2011)

Stack a bunch of 3x3s on top of each other, and see what kind of responces/stares you get.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 16, 2011)

How?
I don't have that many 3s to stack.


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 17, 2011)

I doesn't have to be that many; just like 5


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 17, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> Stack a bunch of 3x3s on top of each other, and see what kind of responces/stares you get.


 
Done a few times at cube meets. Lots of outside photographs and stuff.

(I assume you mean "cube towers," where we stack a whole bunch of cubes, all scrambled, and all start taking cubes off and solving at once)


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 17, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> I bet someone has already said this ones, but this things always make me smile...
> 
> "I once solved two faces"
> "I have been trying to solve it for years"
> ...


 
those are probably the most common things most cubers get from non cubers...
funny how i dont remember saying any of those things when i was a non cuber, except for the "1 minute, wow, that's fast"...


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 17, 2011)

4. said:


> Rubik's cubes are 100% math...


 
ok, maybe they may be math, but we dont think of it as math...its not like we're doing equations in our heads while were solving the cube.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 17, 2011)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> ok, maybe they may be math, but we dont think of it as math...its not like we're doing equations in our heads while were solving the cube.


 
But isn't logic and reasoning part of math? We do use logic and reasoning even in algorithm heavy methods like CFOP.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> But isn't logic and reasoning part of math? We do use logic and reasoning even in algorithm heavy methods like CFOP.


 
No. Math is logic and reasoning, but logic and reasoning are not math. To say that they are would be like arguing that since all cows eat grass, then all grass must be eaten by cows. This is obviously wrong because we know that other animals also eat grass, and we know that most grass doesn't get eaten by anything. Similarly, we know that logic and reasoning exist in many places outside of math. For example, this post that I am typing is filled with logic and reasoning, but it contains no math at all.


----------



## Olji (Nov 17, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> I doesn't have to be that many; just like 5


 
I have 18 3x3's... Should be enough. ._.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I have 3.
not possible i guess....


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 17, 2011)

"that requires absolutely no skill, I bet I could solve it 10 times faster than him if I looked it up on the internet and memorised all the patterns".


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> "that requires absolutely no skill, I bet I could solve it 10 times faster than him if I looked it up on the internet and memorised all the patterns".



my friend memorised 3 patterns from dan brown and he can do it in like 2 seconds


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> my friend memorised 3 patterns from dan brown and he can do it in like 2 seconds



:fp


----------



## Hershey (Nov 17, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> :fp


 
Lol. He is just joking, no point in reacting to his post.


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lol. He is just joking, no point in reacting to his post.


 
Pretty sure the facepalm was directed at the comment not the person posting it here.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 17, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> Pretty sure the facepalm was directed at the comment not the person posting it here.


 
But Ben's post was directed at 5BLD? I thought Ben was just acting like a non-cuber.


----------



## Louie (Nov 18, 2011)

"Is there a trick to it?"


----------



## insane569 (Nov 18, 2011)

my english teacher wanted to scramble my guhong (modded with ghost hand springs for speed) and after like 2 turns it just fell apart and the whole class gasped and my teacher was like "OH MY GOD I WILL BUY YOU A NEW ONE"
i put it back together quick action


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 18, 2011)

I've had a couple of pops on the school bus...it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 18, 2011)

Luckily I've established to my non-cuber acquaintances that cubes pop and can be put back together. So when my 2x2 broke in science class today, nobody reacted even though I was mentally freaking out because that cube had never popped before. They've seen my 3x3 pop though, and a couple of the girls have dropped it and it exploded into pieces. >__>


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a like 15 second solve and a guy says: hey how long did it take you to be able to do that? 
me (not understanding): uhm Ive probably been cubing for a year... 
him: a year?  no I mean how long did it take you to do that just now. 
me: oh like 17 seconds.
*guy nods*
guy: my son can solve that too.
*guys son looks extremely embarrassed and walks away* 

lol i felt bad for the guy's son... 

I was cubing and this girl goes: oook, I am just a LITTLE jealous.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 18, 2011)

The most common ones I get are these:
1."WHOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA!"
Funny story about this one is, I was doing it while waiting in a line to give blood for a blood-drive at my school. And these two duded sat down next to me, and I solved it, and one of them was like "WHOOOOOAAAAAAAA!" and then he like turned to the other guy and gave him like a "that was so cool" hand-slap thing. Like he had accomplished something or something. My friend, who was sitting on the other side of me got pissed. He was like "ugh...gimme it." And he put it in his bag, and I never saw it again.

2.One time I got like 2 sides.

3.Lemme try...*couple minutes pass by* Well, I got one side. (the pieces are clearly lined up wrong.)

4."I used to have one. I just peeled the stickers off and placed them in the right place." Then they turn and laugh at me, as if I haven't heard that a hundred fifty billion times. Seriously, like they don't understand that peeling the stickers off is the worst way to solve it. Because you'll never get those things back on...

5.It's cheating if you learn how to do it. It's only real if you do it without knowing how. (and stuff along these lines).

6.You must be really smart!

7.Wait wait wait, lemme get my phone. (So they can record me doing it.)

8.My friend can do it in like 10 seconds. And I saw one guy do it behind his back. 

...stuff like that. I know some of these have been said before.


----------



## Louie (Nov 18, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> I was cubing and this girl goes: oook, I am just a LITTLE jealous.


 
That's where you put the cube down and say, "Don't worry baby, I'm all yours now."

Then you say, "But like the cube, this is only gonna take 15 seconds."


----------



## panqueque (Nov 18, 2011)

> 5.It's cheating if you learn how to do it. It's only real if you do it without knowing how. (and stuff along these lines).



Lol I hate when people say that. That's when I say, "Learning to do Algebra is cheating. It's only real if you do it without knowing." Problem?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2011)

whats the code


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Luckily I've established to my non-cuber acquaintances that cubes pop and can be put back together. So when my 2x2 broke in science class today, nobody reacted even though I was mentally freaking out because that cube had never popped before. They've seen my 3x3 pop though, and a couple of the girls have dropped it and it exploded into pieces. >__>


 
Oh that happened to me. I almost cried inside.


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 20, 2011)

Did you like lube this? It turns so good!


----------



## Julian (Nov 20, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> Did you like lube this? It turns so good!


Why is this a darndest thing?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 20, 2011)

Someone was like that cube's illegal its flat (I was solving my magic)

about 2x2: 
them: that's like easy mode!
me: solve it (gives them cube)
(6 hours later, hands it back still scrambled)
them: I thought this was supposed to be easier....


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 20, 2011)

Sees my 2x2: "Whoa! It's a four"
Then sees me solving the 3x3: "And that one's a six"


----------



## MostEd (Nov 20, 2011)

my old friend commented on my k4 video...
said im lifeless...

jealous kids...


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this thread. It makes me lol every day.


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 20, 2011)

insane569 said:


> my english teacher wanted to scramble my guhong (modded with ghost hand springs for speed) and after like 2 turns it just fell apart and the whole class gasped and my teacher was like "OH MY GOD I WILL BUY YOU A NEW ONE"
> i put it back together quick action


 
shoulda let him buy you a new cube


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 20, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> Sees my 2x2: "Whoa! It's a four"



My mum said that the other day when I showed her the new world record xDD But it was more of along the lines of "that's only a four."


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 20, 2011)

people amazed i can solve it 
some of my friends come over and say it's really easy you just have to know the code
oh really R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' keep doing random pll's


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

MostEd said:


> my old friend commented on my k4 video...
> said im lifeless...
> 
> jealous kids...


 
Orrrr your lifeless...


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.fmylife.com/health/18343530
"I chipped a tooth trying to solve a Rubik's Cube."
at some point, someone "corrected" the poster, saying that it was Rubix, not Rubik's. there's also other "corrections": Rubic's, Rubick's, etc lol


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 27, 2011)

Inspired by something a non-cuber said, I made a thing.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Inspired by something a non-cuber said, I made a thing.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> What's that weird S thing? O_o They're Cs in my game.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> What's that weird S thing?  They're Cs in my game.


 
And in mine too. I pulled that pic off the internet, so it's probably a previous version.


----------



## Julian (Nov 27, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Inspired by something a non-cuber said, I made a thing.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Haha :)
> ...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> And in mine too. I pulled that pic off the internet, so it's probably a previous version.


 
Perhaps, but even the beta I played has Cs in it


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Perhaps, but even the beta I played has Cs in it


 
What game is it?


----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2011)

VVVVVV


----------



## ernie722 (Nov 30, 2011)

people say "can u play the rubiks cube???" it sounds kinda stupid


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 30, 2011)

I kind of got a lot of people in my school into cubing and people are like "I can solve it in an hour!" and someone else would be like "She can solve it in under 20 seconds, you're slow." makes me feel weird because I'm not used to the attention I get. I'm still the only one in the school that's allowed to cube during class though. People keep coming up to me to solve their cube and they're giving me rubik's brands which force me to get a 40+ sec solve just because it's so bad.
someone was like "can I try your cube?" and they end up messing up the internals then they internally pop/break something and they're like "why is your cube so bad????".


----------



## benskoning (Nov 30, 2011)

alot of people look at my dino cube ant they call it a tri cube


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 30, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> someone was like "can I try your cube?" and they end up messing up the internals then they internally pop/break something and they're like "why is your cube so bad????".


 
My mother once tried to convince me that a Rubik's brand is of higher quality than my Guhong. :fp


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> My mother once tried to convince me that a Rubik's brand is of higher quality than my Guhong. :fp


 
Tell her a feather duster is better quality than a vacuum.


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Dec 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> My mother once tried to convince me that a Rubik's brand is of higher quality than my Guhong. :fp


 
that's exactly what my parents have tried to do, because i bought my cube assembled and it was on a very loose tension, and so it popped like crazy.

someone was like "what's up with you and all those cubiks rubes or what ever you call it?"
um... cubiks rube? whats that?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

ernie722 said:


> people say "can u play the rubiks cube???" it sounds kinda stupid


 
can u solve the xbox???


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Cubing Stereotypes*

I was thinking about what other people think or do about cubers and when they're solving.

The main things I have noticed are that:

1) "Asian!" or "Isn't the world record held by and Asian?"
2) They will be extremely surprised at first, but will get old fast
3) They will be jealous and will say: "I can do that faster"
4) They will mention something about the supposed "World Record"
5) They will just stare and then walk off
6) They will start paying attention to you
7) They will mention something about how fast your fingers are or that they can't even see what you're doing

I've also noticed you have to keep learning new tricks or different sized cubes after a while.

Just wondering what your experiences with other non-cubers has been. Long term or short term.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2011)

"You're a nerd and you have no life because you can undo the aerobics cube"


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> "You're a nerd and you have no life because you can undo the aerobics cube"


 
Haha! Another thing I tell people is: "It's not a Rubik's Cube, because Rubik's brand sucks. This is a Dayan Guhong." That usually shuts them up. Or I just explain That I use 2-look OLL, intuitive F2L, and full PLL. haha!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2011)

Almost none of these are noncubers' stereotypes of us, so is this about our stereotypes of noncubers?


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Almost none of these are noncubers' stereotypes of us, so is this about our stereotypes of noncubers?


Sort of. But more along the lines of what they stereotypically say to us is what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Almost none of these are noncubers' stereotypes of us, so is this about our stereotypes of noncubers?


 
I don't think he meant stereotypes, but more so just what people do when they see us cubing.


----------



## Raiz (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG your sucha nerd! thats what i get


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 13, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Sort of. But more along the lines of what they stereotypically say to us is what I'm trying to get at.


 
Like this thread?

The only stereotype I can think of that non-cubers place on cubers is that we must be geniuses to solve the cube.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've gotten all 7 of the OP's stereotypes from one person at the same time.

Non-cubers aren't people.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 13, 2011)

"Oh my friend (insert name here) can solve it in like (insert impossible amount of time here) no joke." I've gotten this like 10 times.


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 13, 2011)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> "Oh my friend (insert name here) can solve it in like (insert impossible amount of time here) no joke." I've gotten this like 10 times.


 Happened to me too. "you know (kid)? He can solve it in like 5 seconds." Me-"um, I'm faster than he is..."

Also when people are like, 'wow you must so smart to know how'. I respond 'some methods are actually VERY easy to learn', then they just say, 'nah, i'm not smart enough - argument over'


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Are you like the smartest person in the world?


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 13, 2011)

Me: Oh I'm going to an aerobics cube competition next week 
Noobs: oh, will you win?
Me: no
Noobs: Then why go?

-_____________________-


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 13, 2011)

People just stare. When I finish I look them in the eyes and wink. Then I pull out a 4x4. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 15, 2011)

Today I was doing a blind solve on the bus. Since I didn't have a blindfold I was staring into nothingness. Someone I know, but I'm not really friends with got on the bus and sat near my seat, and decided to say "I saw you look" (roughly translated) every 10 seconds. 

Looking back I probably should have either put the cube behind my back, or looked him in the eyes until I finished the solve. Maybe next time


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 15, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> My mother once tried to convince me that a Rubik's brand is of higher quality than my Guhong. :fp


 
My mom does that too, because my Guhong cost $11 and my old Rubik's cost $13. So in her eyes, the more expensive one wins.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 16, 2011)

"Do you have one of those cheap fake chinese Rubik's cubes?"


----------



## Owen (Dec 16, 2011)

Today someone said "Don't you just do the same two moves over and over again?" 

Wow, I didn't know people actually said that.


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 16, 2011)

So I was talking to my friend (who taught me the beginners method) about how he gave up on cubing while I went on to learn full CFOP. 

"You wanted to try to get me to _augment_ the corners or something like that!" :fp


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 16, 2011)

Owen said:


> Today someone said "Don't you just do the same two moves over and over again?"
> 
> Wow, I didn't know people actually said that.


 
I get this every single time I ride my bus! It's so annoying.


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 16, 2011)

"Let me try mixing it up and see if you can do it"
"I'm going to mix it up for days, and see if you can do it."
"Can you do that?"
"You just do the same thing over and over and it will be solved."
"There's a certain sequence, and you do that sequence, and it will be solved."
"I just peal the stickers off."
"Can you do it every time?"


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 17, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> "Do you have one of those cheap fake chinese Rubik's cubes?"


 
This.


----------



## Mudkip (Dec 17, 2011)

We've had an outbreak of noob cubers. They all use Dan Brown ;(
Apparently one of them told people to use vaseline, because that's the first thing people ask me now..


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 18, 2011)

At my school some of the people that have seen me cubing bought cubes and started learning beginners method, they all think they are really cool (they never practice, just at school to "show off", avg ~3 min, I don't consider them cubers) and now they have started buying Dayans and AVs and DIYS. And I'll hear them talking to people like "yeah, you have to be a genius to do this thing, not everyone can do it" and stuff like that that just pisses me off.

also I hate when people say "teach me, right now".


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 18, 2011)

Michael1026 said:


> "Let me try mixing it up and see if you can do it"
> "I'm going to mix it up for days, and see if you can do it."



I always hear that!


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 18, 2011)

My music teacher: There's nothing special about that. It's just algorithms.

Me (taking that as the cubing term, instead of the actual word): Nah, the first two steps for example are building blocks.

Yeah, exactly, you always do the same thing so it's algorithmic (walks away proud of himself)


----------



## aaronb (Dec 18, 2011)

tasguitar7 said:


> At my school some of the people that have seen me cubing bought cubes and started learning beginners method, they all think they are really cool *(they never practice, just at school to "show off", avg ~3 min, I don't consider them cubers) and now they have started buying Dayans and AVs and DIYS. And I'll hear them talking to people like "yeah, you have to be a genius to do this thing, not everyone can do it"* and stuff like that that just pisses me off.
> 
> also I hate when people say "teach me, right now".



I, I am so sorry for you. The only person who got "inspired" to cube after seeing me cube; has gone on to _almost_ learn 4LLL and F2l (still learning both) and averages about 50 seconds. He doesn't show off, so I am proud.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 18, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I, I am so sorry for you. The only person who got "inspired" to cube after seeing me cube; has gone on to _almost_ learn 4LLL and F2l (still learning both) and averages about 50 seconds. He doesn't show off, so I am proud.


 
Yeah, i'm just hoping it's just a phase and they'll get over it


----------



## asportking (Dec 19, 2011)

tasguitar7 said:


> At my school some of the people that have seen me cubing bought cubes and started learning beginners method, they all think they are really cool (they never practice, just at school to "show off", avg ~3 min, I don't consider them cubers) and now they have started buying Dayans and AVs and DIYS. And I'll hear them talking to people like "yeah, you have to be a genius to do this thing, not everyone can do it" and stuff like that that just pisses me off.
> 
> also I hate when people say "teach me, right now".


Fight fire with fire. Tell some people that they're using "cheating cubes that solve themselves." Don't worry, they'll believe it.


----------



## Mudkip (Dec 20, 2011)

When they ask to scramble my cubes, they never give them back..


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 20, 2011)

When someone tells me that he wants to scramble my cubes I give him all of them. I don't really like scrambling, and it's always good to have something near you to do all the hard job


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 20, 2011)

asportking said:


> Fight fire with fire. Tell some people that they're using "cheating cubes that solve themselves." Don't worry, they'll believe it.



This is VERY impressive. I find it could actually solve the cube in 27 seconds behind his back. This sound too good be true.
Jessica Fridrich . December 2000


Happy fun


----------



## crocuber (Dec 20, 2011)

I solve the cube in 18-20 seconds

and my classmates say: You can learn all of that on you tube.

but they can't learn it


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 20, 2011)

crocuber said:


> I solve the cube in 18-20 seconds
> 
> and my classmates say: You can learn all of that on you tube.
> 
> but they can't learn it


 
So they can't follow directions?


----------



## crocuber (Dec 20, 2011)

no, but they always say that they could do it faster than me, and when I give them my cube, they even don't know how to hold the cube in their hands...


----------



## Julian (Dec 20, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Happy fun


My favourite kind


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Dec 25, 2011)

> We've had an outbreak of noob cubers. They all use Dan Brown ;(
> Apparently one of them told people to use vaseline, because that's the first thing people ask me now..



Me too. They always ask me why "I make the last side one color before solving it".


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 27, 2011)

Sahid Velji said:


> For fun, I decided to ask my math teacher how people come up with 43 quintillion possible combinations. He did something like 9!^4 I don't remember. He did know how to solve it though and he was amazed at me solving in 25 seconds. It was quite fun talking to a teacher about my hobby.


 
8!/2 * 3^(8-1) * 12!/2 * 2^(12-1)
Or
Possible permutations of corners * possible orientations of corners * possible permutations of edges * possible orientations of edges


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

Sahid Velji said:


> For fun, I decided to ask my math teacher how people come up with 43 quintillion possible combinations. He did something like 9!^4 I don't remember. He did know how to solve it though and he was amazed at me solving in 25 seconds. It was quite fun talking to a teacher about my hobby.


 
Treasure that, dawg. Not everyone gets to!


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

This happen at school. People crowd me and the there like "OMG ur so good "Im kinda like (._.)" And I used to take (In my head Oh no NOT AGAIN) the stickers off." "I put Vaseline in my cube." "Whats that Logo?" "Whats the Secret?" "Were did you learn how to cube?" "Don't you get tired of solving the cube over and over?" "I can solve it it just takes an hour.." "I have this friend that can do it in like 2 seconds.."


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 30, 2011)

"Dosn't it get boring?" Whenever people ask me this i want to slap them.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 30, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> "Dosn't it get boring?" Whenever people ask me this* i want to slap them*.


 
Back-hand slap them right?


----------



## jrb (Dec 30, 2011)

My grandparents were staying at our family's house for Christmas. Grandma sees me cubing.

Grandma:Can I try that cube?
Me:Sure.*hands it to her*
Grandma:Oh, I think it's one of those special kinds with mechanisms so you can twist the corners.
Grandpa:Yeah, they have special pieces that attach the corners to the center to make them twistable.
Grandma:Here you go. *twists some corners and then scrambles it*


----------



## insane569 (Dec 30, 2011)

jrb said:


> My grandparents were staying at our family's house for Christmas. Grandma sees me cubing.
> 
> Grandma:Can I try that cube?
> Me:Sure.*hands it to her*
> ...


 
WOW. I would hate that.

So im texting this one girl and i had just gotten a PB in OH and i told her and all she said was "Good job" 
IT WAS SUB 20 and she asked me to show her how to solve it and i said why and she says "Cause i always wanted to know how to solve one" 
Not enough reason for me to show her.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 30, 2011)

insane569 said:


> IT WAS SUB 20 and she asked me to show her how to solve it and i said why and she says "Cause i always wanted to know how to solve one"


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5cN9Rd0bcs&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2011)

'Rubik's Triangle' and 'Rubik's Pyramid' was mentioned when I had my pyraminx.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 'Rubik's Triangle' and 'Rubik's Pyramid' was mentioned when I had my pyraminx.


 
You can't really blame them for the "Rubik's Pyramid" one. It IS a pyramid, but they don't know the name of the other brands of twisty puzzle manufacturers.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 'Rubik's Triangle'


 
To many times this has been said. Sad but true, mostly in math and chemistry. (both AP)


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 2, 2012)

I get a 8.0x single and my dad says "so you're averaging 8 seconds now?"


----------



## mitzi97 (Jan 2, 2012)

So you gonna solve that 4x4.... Me: its a 2x2.....


----------



## mitzi97 (Jan 2, 2012)

So that's a smaller version of the rubiks cube right no its just a 2x2


----------



## MostEd (Jan 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I get a 8.0x single and my dad says "so you're averaging 8 seconds now?"


say: Nearly dad, i'm getting 8.0x more often


----------



## RubiksCubex (Jan 2, 2012)

I always get people saying 'wait... you memorized how to do it!' and that really irritates me because they messed the cube up without me seeing. How could i have memorized that???!!!


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 2, 2012)

After I complete a solve and I'm talking to some of my friends, I mix up the cube while looking at them, because, well, I'm talking to them. Every single time, "Whoa! You're doing it without looking?" Me: *sigh* "No, I'm just mixing it up."

Oh yeah, also, there was this one time, haha it was awesome. So one of my friends is mixing my Zhanchi and accidently twists a corner w/out either of us realizing. I start solving and get to OLL, and then see the problem. I twisted to corner properly, and finish the solve. Then, this other kid (non-cuber) who was watching me goes, "Wait, I thought it was impossible to twist just one piece." I explained to him what had happened. I was pretty amazed that the kid knew that.
^ Not a darndest thing, btw, but I figured I might as well put it here.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Throw it up into the air halfway into the scramble and catch it. It will most likely be in a different orientation. When you do this, tell people "Now I don't know the order of the turns I just made" and continue scrambling. If this fails, stop hanging around stupid people. >___>  Or you could just let them scramble. But be sure not to look because "OMG YOU CAN SEE WHAT HE'S DOING!"


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 2, 2012)

I have very little tolerance for people's ignorance and stupidity so I've pretty much stopped cubing in public. I did bring my SS 6x6 into my AP Bio class and a kid got all six centers and four edges paired before he ran out of time. I helped him with the last few pieces in last two centers but he made up a simple commutator to work out the edges while saving center permutation. I was very impressed. Not really a "darndest thing" but pretty impressive.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> ^ Throw it up into the air halfway into the scramble and catch it. It will most likely be in a different orientation. When you do this, tell people "Now I don't know the order of the turns I just made" and continue scrambling. If this fails, stop hanging around stupid people. >___>  Or you could just let them scramble. But be sure not to look because "OMG YOU CAN SEE WHAT HE'S DOING!"


 
That's a really good idea...

Off topic, why don't you ever quote stuff Jaycee?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 3, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Back-hand slap them right?


 
absolutely.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> That's a really good idea...
> 
> Off topic, why don't you ever quote stuff Jaycee?



^Because I'm normally posting directly after the person I'm speaking to. There's not really much of a point in quoting if I put "^" at the beginning. But if I'm not posting directly after the one I'm addressing, I will quote.

EDIT : Wow, ninja'd in terms of posting. Quoted.


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> ^Because I'm normally posting directly after the person I'm speaking to. There's not really much of a point in quoting if I put "^" at the beginning. But if I'm not posting directly after the one I'm addressing, I will quote.


 
You just got epic ninja'd


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 3, 2012)

RubiksCubex said:


> I always get people saying 'wait... you memorized how to do it!' and that really irritates me because they messed the cube up without me seeing. How could i have memorized that???!!!


 
People always insist that I don't look at the cube when they're scrambling it...for 5 minutes.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 3, 2012)

TheChriskage said:


> You just got epic ninja'd


 
Yeah, I went back and quoted already.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I have good responses to some of them:

"I'm gonna scramble it so well you'll never solve it"
"It doesn't matter really, since any position can be solved in 20 moves."

"Don't you just need to know the <algorithms>?
"I only use algorithms for the last step"

"I just take the stickers off"
*takes out stickerless GuHong*

*takes out the small notebook I keep my algs in*
"What's that"
"Just my notes"
"You have no life"
*Classic video game argument*

Also, one story:
I was at a Japanese restaurant on Christmas (Yes, I'm Jewish) and we had a very nice waitress. She saw me playing with the cube the whole time, and then afterwards made me solve it in front of her. When I finished, she freaked out and it was funny.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 6, 2012)

A non cuber trying to scramble a square-1 makes me cringe.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> A non cuber trying to scramble a square-1 makes me cringe.



NOOOOOOOO.
Its like my dayan 4x4 popping in the hall ways at school. A school of 4000. Never get my cube back.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a school of 300 and a class of 11. This evil kid says, "You cheat at that thing. Your too stupid to solve it."
Next day, I bring my Square 1 and my ZhanChi. I solve them both.
The same kid says, "Your'e a hacker. That thing has a motor that you can hear it say the moves."

I take it apart, and show him what it is.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2012)

"It takes you 15 seconds? It'd take me 15 seconds to make my first move."


----------



## pdilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's a hair puller:

"How many have you done?"

What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## insane569 (Jan 10, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Here's a hair puller:
> 
> "How many have you done?"
> 
> What the hell is that supposed to mean?



Ha
When ever people tell me how fast i am i always say
"what cube?"


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

"Do you know how to make all the things on that right?"

What the heck?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 10, 2012)

( i avg about 17)
"It would take me 17 eternities to solve it once!"


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jan 10, 2012)

We were cubing in class when our english teacher saw my friend.. 
and they FORCED me to solve for him......
so I gave him my GuHong to scramble...
he kept turning L and R only........
I mean is it seriously that hard to understand that a cube has six sides?
That four turns on the same face doesn't do anything?
do you HAVE to be a cuber to understand that?
Seriously I'm confused.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jan 10, 2012)

They sometimes even do R4 then realize and do an R' after that......


----------



## benmeister (Jan 10, 2012)

*playing with stickerless guhong in class*
female: ohh dats a different one. yo momma bought you dat so you can't take da stickers off huh haha
*facepalm*


----------



## Bapao (Jan 10, 2012)

benmeister said:


> *playing with stickerless guhong in class*
> female: ohh dats a different one. yo momma bought you dat so you can't take da stickers off huh haha
> *facepalm*


 
Guffaw! From their point of view, you got pwnd.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 10, 2012)

benmeister said:


> *playing with stickerless guhong in class*
> female: ohh dats a different one. yo momma bought you dat so you can't take da stickers off huh haha
> *facepalm*


 
I still don't get why people are THAT obsessed with the stickers. Don't they realise that peeling the stickers off from anything is never a good idea?

BTW, it really annoys me how people call 'the 4x4 cube' to the 2x2... I know it has 4 pieces/tiles in one side, but that doesn't make it a 4x4. My friends started tripping balls when I showed them a real 4x4...


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 10, 2012)

My friends: Why didn't you get bored, solving that rubik's cube? scrambling... solving... scrambling... solving... You better get a life!
Me: -_-


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Also, do an R move and give it to a person. If they're somewhat smart, they would just solve it with an R' or whatever move needed as the orientation could be different. If the person has no common sense whatsoever, he/she will do and R3. That is something my friend did one time, and is 17.


LOL,I hate that,my friends always do that.You scramble the cube with one move and they need to turn that side like 10 times before they figure it out.I mean really? -.-

Once I explained to my friend that when you flip or swap some edges or corners the cube can become unsolvable.So he took my cube and swapped and flipped like 10 edges and corners.He said: NOW solve it.  Then when I was solving it I only had to swap two edges at the end.LOL,he was like WHAT!!!!!


----------



## MattMasterMind (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a friend who can solve his cube in 1 minute, isn't that fast?


----------



## Goosly (Jan 10, 2012)

If you didn't teach him, that's rather fast. Two of my friends can solve it under 1 minute now


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Solving my statistics teachers 5x5 at lunch today. Someone in his math(s) club that I interrupted said to me "can you do the 50x50 and the 27x27times27x27?"


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Me solving at lunch*
*kids walks up*
Kid: That thing is just an optical illusion
Me: :fp


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

It isn't the optical illusion, you are.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> It isn't the optical illusion, you are.


 
Not bad; I'll have to use that if I ever get the "optical illusion" remark again


----------



## Thompson (Jan 14, 2012)

Friend: I just peel the stickers off
Me: Failblog!!


----------



## iTz Dr Pepper (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate when people say "is this what you do all day?" grr its so annoying.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 14, 2012)

My mother is playing with my iphone and sees some pictures of me and a friend solving puzzles: "Oh. Is she good at it?" "Yes, pretty good! She helped me solve a cube I was stuck with for a couple of weeks, we figured it out together".

"Oh, so she's also a freak!" -_-


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 18, 2012)

*Amazing joke on cubing (getting girls)*

idk if this will violate anything in the forum but the reader probably needs to do some thinking to figure this out... So a non-cubing friend came up with this joke:

So you plant your trap in a classroom waiting for your female prey and the moment she picks up the cube you show up like a ninja saying "I can solve it, may u time me" and the girls says "sure" you solve it in 6 seconds and say " I can do better... time me again" so the girls scrambles it and times you again and you get a 9 second solve and you say to the girl "ohh... is this destiny?" you gotta give her signs...

lmfao this was hilarious, rowe should get like a .69 2x2 single and a 6.90 3x3 single lol


----------



## Goosly (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok. You should record it when you try this and post the video


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 18, 2012)

I was solving at the barber's and a guy said 'I know a guy who can actually solve one in 2 mins'.
He obviously didn't notice me solve then instantly scramble over and over next to him.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 18, 2012)

"the guy who created it was a demon"


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 18, 2012)

a guy in my class: scrambles with something like R U2 "how fast can u do that?"
me: "in half a second?" i solve in in half a second
he: "HOOOLLLLLLLLLYYYYY CCCCRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!" (but in german)


----------



## Bapao (Jan 18, 2012)

HEIIIIIIIIIIIIIILIGE SCHEIIIIIIIIIISSEEEEEEE!!

I had too many eyes on me in public transport today. I got nervous (which hardly ever happens ima) and dropped the cube during a scramble but managed to catch it after it bounced from one hand to the other for several seconds. All I could say was "Whoops!"...lame. I proceeded to solve the cube and there was silence the whole time (why didn't they laugh that I nearly dropped it?). When I finished, they started chuckling light heartedly and there was a brief bustle. I think they thought that nearly dropping it out of nervous clumsiness was part of an "act" or something. Gotz to love non-cubers.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 18, 2012)

Bapao said:


> HEIIIIIIIIIIIIIILIGE SCHEIIIIIIIIIISSEEEEEEE!!
> 
> I had too many eyes on me in public transport today. I got nervous (which hardly ever happens ima) and dropped the cube during a scramble but managed to catch after it after it bounced from one hand to the other for several seconds. All I could say was "Whoops!"...lame. I proceeded to solve the cube and there was silence the whole time (why didn't they laugh that I nearly dropped it?). When I finished, they started chuckling light heartedly and there was a brief bustle. I think they thought that nearly dropping it out of nervous clumsiness was part of an "act" or something. If I did that in a comp, I would be the laughing stock, but in the train, I was an entertainer. Gotz to love non-cubers.


 
Did they gave you some coins?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 18, 2012)

Achifaifa said:


> Did they gave you some coins?


 
Nah, I never get coins. Which is frustrating. I often wonder why I even bother putting my hat on the floor ...


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 18, 2012)

Bapao said:


> HEIIIIIIIIIIIIIILIGE SCHEIIIIIIIIIISSEEEEEEE!!


 
yeah a bit like that. but he's an exchange student from spain and his german isn't perfect so he was actually like ":OOOOOOOO... how did you do that??? :OOO"
but it sounded like he was thinking somhing like that...
i should have made that clearer...

which cube did you nearly drop?
would it have exploded?
good night


----------



## Bapao (Jan 18, 2012)

It was a LingYun so yeah, the train would have been doomed if the thing had mangaged to touch the ground.


----------



## Windsor (Jan 18, 2012)

today a girl wanted to see my cube after i solved it so i sctambled it and handed it to her. After about ten minutes she said "I give up im gonna cheat" and then proceeded to try to peel off the stickers for about five minutes until she realized my GuHong was stickerless. :fp


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jan 18, 2012)

"Do you know the secret code?" Thats always popular.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 18, 2012)

Windsor said:


> today a girl wanted to see my cube after i solved it so i sctambled it and handed it to her. After about ten minutes she said "I give up im gonna cheat" and then proceeded to try to peel off the stickers for about five minutes until she realized my GuHong was stickerless. :fp


 
LOL, thanks god it was stickerless.


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 20, 2012)

Got pulled over for speeding last night while coming back from an event. It was semi late and the area I was in was reasonably well lit. After the officer walked up to my car and got my info and had gone back to his car to process the info I pulled out my Lunhui, which I keep in my car. I scrambled it and was doing a slow solve and checking my mirrors to see when the officer was coming back. 

I saw him walking up with the ticket in his hand, I was just finishing last layer when he got up to my window. He looked at me and then the cube and says, "Can you solve that thing?" I said, "Yes", in about 20ish seconds, probably take me a little longer now since I'm a bit nervous though. He says, "Do you think you could solve it if I mess it up really good?" I hand him the cube and he scrambles it, hands it back to me, I do a quick inspect and solve it in around 22 seconds. I held it up to show him, he says, "That is the coolest thing I've ever seen!" 

He walks back to his car, ticket in hand. A few seconds later he comes back hands me my ticket, shakes my hand and thanks me for brightening his night with my cubing skills. After he walked away I looked at the ticket. Not only did he write it for 1mph less he said I was going, thus avoiding a reckless driving charge, but he also didn't write me for being in a residential area, which saved me $200 right off the top.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

unirox13 said:


> hands me my ticket, shakes my hand and thanks me


 
"Then I threw it on the Ground! What do you think im a charity case!?"

If you didnt understand the joke,


Spoiler


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 21, 2012)

My most common ones are:
"WTF!"
"You didn't mix it up enough."
"Why don't you just take it apart and put it back together?"
"LET ME TRY!" (you let them and they hog your cube for 2 hours trying to solve one side)
"What the? You aren't even looking!" ("Well there's these things called algorithms" "Nerd" /walks away)
"How do you do that?!!!" (After so many times of this, I just say "MAGIC" and walk off)


----------



## insane569 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was doing some sune/antisune OH after getting back to school from an all school assembly and this one girl saw me and was all like O.O
I said it's nothing forget about it. She said "that's amazing" and I told another kid who knows me for awhile and he's all like "It's nothing. He does this nonstop. It's old". After about 3 OH solves she finally got it. It is in fact nothing. Still funny to watch her flip out cause I can solve it and after a couple solves it turns into nothing.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 21, 2012)

unirox13 said:


> Got pulled over for speeding last night.....


Great story, unirox. Love it!!!!


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 21, 2012)

One of the stupidest things that someone said to me is from when I let a stranger to speed cubes scramble my cube. They were trying to scramble the cube with zero carefulness, so of course the cube popped. I put the pieces (an edge and a corner) back in, and proceeded to solve it. I got the the last layer and realized that there were 3 of the edge pieces oriented correctly (beginner's method cross) when there should of been 2 or 4, so of course I would take the edge piece out and fix it, but once I did that, the person yelled at me and said I was a cheater for fixing the piece, even though I told them it was unsolvable.

Other funny/annoying things non cubers have said:
I have a store bought rubik's 4x4 and I took it on a band trip to honor band auditions. One of the other band members caused it to pop, and was freaking out because she thought she broke it.

Almost every time after I solve, someone asks me to let them use my cube or they try to pry it out of my hand. When I ask them why they can't get their own cube, they whine that $10.00 is expensive.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 21, 2012)

They always say "Woah! How did you do that?" and every single time I just reply "skill, talent, and a little bit of awesomeness."


----------



## iTz Dr Pepper (Jan 21, 2012)

One time I was trying to convince my dad to buy me the lubix zhanchi and he says "I dont see why you waste your money on these things. You can buy one at walmart and put WD-40 in it and it will be just the same" Ugh it took forever for me to finally convince him.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 21, 2012)

i've had people tell me to don the blindfold before they hand me back my cube. lol


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 21, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> i've had people tell me to don the blindfold before they hand me back my cube. lol


 
haha me too. The other day someone wanted me to do it blind. They scrambled it and kept asking ever ~5 seconds if I was done memorizing it yet, and then covering my eyes. I tried explaining that I needed more time to memo. It didn't work. After a while of losing my focus, they told to just normally speedsolve it.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not really a "darndest thing" because I actually found it funny and creative but I was messing with my angle cube at school and someone asked if they could see my "twisty modern art puzzle".


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG LOOK LOOK LOOK! IT'S A RUBIK'S/RUBIK'S CUBE MASTER! (When I was solving a skewb, takes me like 25 secs to solve a skewb) OMG HOW FAST IS THAT? OMG!!!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

funniest thing happened a few months ago back in school

me: (cubing to kill the bordem of english class)
bimbo female classmate: isnt justin bieber like pro at those things?
me: -______________-


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> funniest thing happened a few months ago back in school
> 
> me: (cubing to kill the bordem of english class)
> bimbo female classmate: *isnt justin bieber like pro at those things?*
> me: -______________-


 
Just simply reply "...I don't know if he has ever finished it. He only managed to finish 5 sides."


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

Johnny.d.p said:


> Just simply reply "...I don't know if he has ever finished it. He only managed to finish 5 sides."


 
im not sure if she was THAT much of a bimbo. but next time i will totally say that just to see.


----------



## Nicolas Omori (Jan 23, 2012)

Today they said to me when i was doing underwater solves:
how do you do lego underwater?


----------



## woony (Jan 23, 2012)

Last I was at the dinner table with my rubiks cube and my father in law, said aah I used to have that but never really solved it.
I said I can do it pretty fast. I solved it for him. He was impressed, then I was checking my iphone, i just downed an app with a bunch of algoritms in it.
He looked at the phone and saw an image of the cube and said. 
Oh you looked it up , that's easy...
Impression gone lol


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 23, 2012)

Well at an afterfuneral dinner I was sitting there cubing and a cousin walks up to me and he said "theres no way you solved that! You just popped out the pieces and put them back in place" my response was " bet me, Ill let you scramble it" so we bet a 2 litter of mountain dew. Of course I won and I got a free 2 litter of soda!


----------



## Bapao (Jan 24, 2012)

A girl in the train told me that she wasn't aware that the middle layers could turn too. Clueless I tell you...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 24, 2012)

Bapao said:


> A girl in the train told me that she wasn't aware that the middle layers could turn too. Clueless I tell you...



She might have a clue: she may have heard somewhee that "the centers cannot move"
The "relative to eachother" part may have been forgotten though


----------



## Bapao (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, I did take that into consideration at first. But then she went on about peeling stickers off and hitting the cube with a hammer "because it's so frustrating" ect. (the usual stuff). I think she just hadn't seen anybody flick M before.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 24, 2012)

*Takes out 7x7 for Weekly Comp*
Cousin: Lemme mix it up.
Me: Sure.
*Proceeds to solve it in 6:0x.xx, quite a bad time*
Cousin: *Impressed but trying hard not to show it* That was quite slow.
Me: It was. (I was being truthful)
Another cousin: I can do it too, but I need a big table.
First cousin and me: Wai?
Another cousin: To take it apart and put it back together :trollface:
First cousin and me: DAFUQ


----------



## Photon (Jan 24, 2012)

talking while doing R U R' U' on my new cube.

cousin to other cousin: He can do it without looking :O

not really the darndest thing to say, but lol. sexy move is sexy.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL,whenever I'm scrambling,I always get the popular "OMG,you're doing it without looking?!",but that is probably because I have been doing a lot of BLD solves in school lately.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 24, 2012)

Today I was cubing in my uncles car. Him and are band mate were there and I pulled out my cube my uncles seen me solve it but our bandmate she hasnt. So I tell them to go ahead and mix it up. I do about 55 second solve and the cube popped.


Spoiler



Bandmate(girl): OMG!
Uncle: Thats totally gonna get you laid!
Bandmate: Yea it is!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 25, 2012)

i hate it when your cube pops you put it in the wrong way take a piece out flip it correctly and they accuse you of cheating


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 25, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> i hate it when your cube pops you put it in the wrong way take a piece out flip it correctly and they accuse you of cheating


 
Oh god I hate that too :|


----------



## speedcubingman (Jan 25, 2012)

I am doing some 2x2 solves in my math class and all the people crowd around me in the last 5 free minutes and they are like, "man you're stupid! Even I can solve eat dumbo cube!" I get my megaminx from my bag and they're like, "50 bucks if you can solve that!" so I do and they say "do it if I mix it!" so I do and they just say the same stuff. Yes it pisses me off when they call 2x2's, 4x4's. 
Oh and if you use white cubes then be prepared for, "that isn't a real rubiks cube! That's a ghetto cube!" *facepalms*


----------



## speedcubingman (Jan 25, 2012)

Noncuber names for different cubes
2x2: baby cube/4x4
3x3: rubiks cube
4x4: big cube/hard cube
5x5: edison cube/really big cube
Pyraminx: triangle
Megaminx: octagon(I don't know why but they call it an octagon)
2x3x3: broken cube



Sahid Velji said:


> Did you end up getting the 50 bucks?


 No they say I would spend it on cubes (which is true) or say dumb stuff like "nope, I had my fingers crossed!"


----------



## speedcubingman (Jan 25, 2012)

Osker van devenders cubes: fake!!! Headach!!!


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 25, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> 4x4: big cube/hard cube
> 5x5: edison cube/really big cube


 they knew that it was called an edison cube?
and also, when people see a 4x4, there's always like "whoa! theres so many stickers!" *facepalm


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 25, 2012)

That awkward moment when a non-cuber overhears you talking with a friend (who is also a cuber) about the sexy move, and then demands an explanation. x.x


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 25, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> That awkward moment when a non-cuber overhears you talking with a friend (who is also a cuber) about the sexy move, and then demands an explanation. x.x


 
lol
how did that name come about anyway... just wondering


----------



## Hodari (Jan 25, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> That awkward moment when a non-cuber overhears you talking with a friend (who is also a cuber) about the sexy move, and then demands an explanation. x.x



Or worse yet, when they hear you say you'd be able to do the sexy move faster one-handed if you had some decent lube...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 25, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> That awkward moment when a non-cuber overhears you talking with a friend (who is also a cuber) about the sexy move, and then demands an explanation. x.x


How would you explain it? I don't really know how I would.



cubingawsumness said:


> lol
> how did that name come about anyway... just wondering


It's sexy? 



Hodari said:


> Or worse yet, when they hear you say you'd be able to do the sexy move faster one-handed if you had some decent lube...


That was hilarious. In sweden, kub (cube) sounds like kuk, which means the other thing you can use with one hand. All non cubers talk about Rubik's kuk when they try to be funny -.-'


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate it when I give my friend to scramble and decides to take a piece out and flip it then twist a corner, then gives it back when I'm talking to other people and then I attempt to solve it then i have to take out the piece and twist the corner and then everyone around me accuses me a cheater.

How I make my way around this i go to my friend (also a cuber uses beginner method) and make him solve it and then when it comes to the parity i give them a long,time wasting lecture on how 1 piece cannot be flipped and then another one for the corner twist and then they just shut up and never flip a piece again. True Story


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Feb 1, 2012)

1 month ago:
Me: (cubing)
Parents: Can't you do something other than solving that thing?

2 weeks ago: 
Me: I've signed up for a cubing competition.

Now:
Me: (doing something other than cubing)
Parents:Why aren't you practicing solving the cube?!
Me: *facepalm*


----------



## Bapao (Feb 1, 2012)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> 1 month ago:
> Me: (cubing)
> Parents: Can't you do something other than solving that thing?
> 
> ...


 
Parents  Tssss...


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Feb 2, 2012)

yupppers ^


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Feb 2, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Then he finally points me to the blindfolds. Then I go to a store called "toys toys" and I ask if they have bigger versions of the cube (I show them the cube). They get a Rubik's 4x4 and 5x5 and then I made a such a face that the store clerk got scared. She asked if they weren't big enough for me after seeing my face but then I said, "It's not the size I'm concerned about, it's the quality and smoothness of the puzzle." Then she asked, "But isn't Rubik's brand the highest quality cube there is?" I couldn't stop laughing after I left the store (because of the face I sub-consciously made.)


 
those stores never have anything bigger than a 5x5... or anything bigger than a 3 when im there lol. for anything other than 3s, i go to Upper Canada Mall, they have a whole store pretty much dedicated to different kinds of cubes... and i heard speedcubes can be found in chinese malls such as pacific mall


----------



## insane569 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got my first aeroobiks cube. Can't believe this happened.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2012)

I had an interview yesterday. I was asked if I liked puzzles and I said *I can do* the Rubik's cube. I was then asked "Have you cracked it yet?"


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 10, 2012)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Who else gets this?
> *Doing an
> OLL or PLL algorithm*
> "DUDE! You messed it up!"


 
I solve LL with the beginners method
even i get things like

"It's like magic! it's like he was messing it up, but it suddenly solves!"


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2012)

Whenever I solve the cube in front of my classmates, they ALWAYS think I'm randomly scrambling it until it gets solved. They also think there's only one formula/method for it and it's by solving it one side at a time. They keep begging me to teach them, but when I try to explain, they don't understand anything. They're soooo annoying sometimes......


----------



## KJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you the person that holds the world record?!(I'm not felix)


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 10, 2012)

I was cubing in the lunch line
just doing 3x3 solves
and a guy behind me is like "how long does it take u to do that?"
and im like "about 30 seconds", which to the cubing community is PRETTY slow
and he was like, "isn't that like the world record?


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Feb 11, 2012)

was cubing yesterday after a school event thingy, a girl comes up to me and asks me how do i do that and the usual questions... then she says something in the lines of "well i probably cant do it cuz im not good at math" apparently, someone with a 12 sec average told her you have to use number sequences to solve it ...


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> was cubing yesterday after a school event thingy, a girl comes up to me and asks me how do i do that and the usual questions... then she says something in the lines of "well i probably cant do it cuz im not good at math" apparently, someone with a 12 sec average told her you have to use number sequences to solve it ...


 
Probably a user of Swiss notation. Not many people use it any more, for some reason.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2012)

*I am solving 4x4 in class*
Non-Cuber - What's your best time on that?
Me : 1:10.
NC - lololol that's so slow.
Me : The world record is 30 seconds so it's actually not that bad.
NC - lolol still really slow.
Me : *inside* FUUUUUU YOU MORON ~ Reality : I'd like to see you do better (that person is very annoying.).
NC - *shuts up*

Also, earlier in the day ~~~
*I am solving 4x4 in class*
NC - Hey man, ain't dat big one a whole damn lot easier than the small one? (2x2)
Me : *laughs* No.

Seriously, I can't even fathom why people can think "the big one" is *easier* than "the small one".


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> I was cubing in the lunch line
> just doing 3x3 solves
> and a guy behind me is like "how long does it take u to do that?"
> and im like "about 30 seconds", which to the cubing community is PRETTY slow
> and he was like, "isn't that like the world record?



This is when you say.
Yes the world record is 30 seconds. 
*Solve it sub 30*
Stare them in the eye and say 'I hold that record'.
Walk away.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Seriously, I can't even fathom why people can think "the big one" is *easier* than "the small one".



Probably because the cubies are smaller... But then again, I wouldn't be surprised if you showed a non cuber a keychain cube and a regular cube and the non cuber thought the keychain cube would be easier because the pieces are smaller.

Show them an 11x11 and a keychain 2x2 (pieces are pretty much the same size) and see what they say


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Seriously, I can't even fathom why people can think "the big one" is *easier* than "the small one".


 
they probably think this because any move on the 2x2 turns half the cube at once. whereas on a 4x4, one single turn only moves 1/4 of the cube. in that sense, there is more freedom on a 4x4 -> easier.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 13, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> they probably think this because any move on the 2x2 turns half the cube at once. whereas on a 4x4, one single turn only moves 1/4 of the cube. in that sense, there is more freedom on a 4x4 -> easier.


 
I don't think that they can think that deeply...
I mean I don't think people would think that far, maybe only subconsciously.


----------



## ZhanChiboy (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL one person said you can pick up the ladies in the club one day.
O Goodness i hate how ppl just take my magic and break it. -.- Back to restringing.
" How do you do it?" Teach me. -I get that one a LOT. 
Pet peeves would be "I used to take it apart." or "I used to peel the stickers." I get that all the time from cubing in public.

Sometimes ppl just ask and take my puzzles without MY permission. Happened when my zhanchi when i was practicing hardcore with it.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 14, 2012)

A non-cuber had some vague knowledge about cubing.
After I solved he told me my second layer was fast :fp


----------



## LarsN (Feb 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> A non-cuber had some vague knowledge about cubing.
> After I solved he told me my second layer was fast :fp


 
Maybe he ment the M-slice, which could be considered the second layer.


----------



## timeless (Feb 14, 2012)

i was doing the qcube, and someone said it was an electronic rubik's LOL


----------



## Julian (Feb 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> A non-cuber had some vague knowledge about cubing.
> After I solved he told me my second layer was fast :fp


I'd say that the second block would be the second layer.


----------



## StrongFingers (Feb 14, 2012)

"Let me mix it"...1 hour later... "you'll never solve this one"

Looks at magaminx "Is that even possible??"

Cube pops "Doh... i broke it, sorry" then proceeds to run away


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 14, 2012)

Yesterday when I was cubing on the bus I heard two girls talking that where sitting close to me. When I was somewhere in the F2L I think, they said I was propably cheating. Not to me though, they propably thought I didn't hear them, which I also pretended not to, just to see what they would say. Now the way I cheated was quite innovative I'd say. Apparently I had instructions drawn on the cube for which turns I should do. I'm pretty sure they weren't too serious though, because anyone would understand that a solution like that would be *more* difficult than solving it without cheats, right?


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 20, 2012)

My math teacher saw me cubing and was like "Oh you have a 9? My daughter was playing with a 16 and it exploded all over the car the other day!" Silly math teacher.


----------



## Titan (Feb 20, 2012)

I get people that ask me whats the longest time it has ever taken me to solve it is, I'm just like (e.e)


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

Not really a darndest thing, but kinda fun. Airport security wanted too look in my bag because my cubes confused them on the x-ray. I think the V7 and the Curvy Copter was confusing them the most. The look on the guards face when I showed him the V-cube worked, priceless


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> When I traveled from Toronto, Canada to Orlando, Florida, the U.S. security made me take apart all my puzzles because they were suspicious.


 I bet the V7 must have looked really interesting on the screen.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 20, 2012)

I will never take apart my 7x7 for security. 

Today at the dentist (got all my wisdom teeth pulled out cause they came in.. I'm 13 ) the lady who put my I.V. in was telling me how one of her friends could solve the 3x3 behind is back. I told her I could solve most of it blindfolded and she just shrugged... /facepalm


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 20, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Not really a darndest thing, but kinda fun. Airport security wanted too look in my bag because my cubes confused them on the x-ray. I think the V7 and the Curvy Copter was confusing them the most. The look on the guards face when I showed him the V-cube worked, priceless


 
Hmm... I brought my V-Cube 7 along with a 3x3, 5x5 and megaminx and i went through security smoothly.
Although it might be because it was Korean airport security and not US security.
Did security really get stronger after 9/11? I was a baby back then so i don't remember.

On Topic: "isn't the rubik's slide the same thing as a 3x3?"


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 21, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I was born in the Netherlands but I have traveled to the U.S. many times and I would say their security gets stronger and stronger every time I visit. I think part of the reason they made me take apart my cubes is because my name is of Muslim origin.


 
It really sucks that people are so judgmental of people with Muslim names/looks... How many terrorists do you think cube? xD


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 21, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Hmm... I brought my V-Cube 7 along with a 3x3, 5x5 and megaminx and i went through security smoothly.
> Although it might be because it was Korean airport security and not US security.
> Did security really get stronger after 9/11? I was a baby back then so i don't remember.
> 
> On Topic: "isn't the rubik's slide the same thing as a 3x3?"


This was actually a very small airport in Finland. I got through Swedens biggest airport withouth any problems though. The guard at the Finnish airport was an older man, so I suppose that the internals of the cubes looked suspicious, I can't think of anything else that looks like that. I didn't have to disassemble it though.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 21, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I was born in the Netherlands but I have traveled to the U.S. many times and I would say their security gets stronger and stronger every time I visit. I think part of the reason they made me take apart my cubes is because my name is of Muslim origin. The western society is generally very racist towards Muslims. The media always uses "Muslim terrorist" associating religion with the person. When it's a non-Muslim however, they always associate the person with their nationality instead of religion. This has always bothered me, even though I consider myself agnostic nowadays.



With all due respect, the media usually tag the terrorist with the 'reason' for their terrorism. I.e a 'Muslim terrorist' is named that as they are terrorising because of their religeous beliefs. A 'Greek terrorist' would be named so because they are terrorising on 'bahalf' or against their country. An 'english terrorist' is an ass who wants to cause damage for very little reason. But as it it everyone gets tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2012)

I have flown into US airports several times with multiple cubes up to 5x5x5 in my handluggage and I was asked only once to open my cube-bag during the security scan / check. Was not asked to dismantle or turn it.

I have a VERY Dutch name though.
When it comes to travelling into the US I do think you are watched more when you have name of Muslim origin but I guess there is nothing you can do about it.

And you have to admit that cubes look very interesting on the scanner screen


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Feb 21, 2012)

how do they look?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm currenty on vacation on the east coast (living in new jersey, going to new york for the day)
me and my mom were sitting on the train and she was attempting my 2x2.
suddenly, she goes, "whoooooa! I solved one side!"
2 mins later: "Whoooooooooooa! I solved one side plus 3 other sides have 3 of the same color."
then she proceeded to ask to me how to solve it from there
and when i told her i would have to mess up some of the sides with 3, she was like, "I don't need u to teach me that."
and she just like stared at her masterpiece for 5 mins


----------



## asportking (Feb 22, 2012)

When I had just started cubing, I thought that KO cubes were illegal to own. I was terrified of the police bursting through my door, conducting a cube raid, and confiscating my YJ 6x6.


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 22, 2012)

asportking said:


> When I had just started cubing, I thought that KO cubes were illegal to own. I was terrified of the police bursting through my door, conducting a cube raid, and confiscating my YJ 6x6.


 
I'm terrified of the police


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## cenzord (Feb 23, 2012)

Today this happened. I was solving in science, just warming up for a competition coming up Saturday, and this kid walks up and goes, "teach me how to solve that." i replied "maybe tomorrow" as we had only 3 minutes left. He goes "Oh trust me im really good at math i can do this"
Also it gets me really annoyed when people in school look at me like im naked in public when im solving. Theyre all like "Doesnt that get boring its just the same thing over and over" they dont deserve responses


----------



## wytefury (Feb 23, 2012)

cenzord said:


> "Doesnt that get boring its just the same thing over and over?" they dont deserve responses



I hear that all the time haha it made me laugh reading it...

But yeah I cube when I have down time between classes in college and every once in a while someone will come up and be like "oh I know how to solve that...Let me see it." So I pass it over and I just start a casual conversation about cubing. Im always down to meet new cubers but yeah yesterday some guy was doing it and asked me how fast I could do it. I told him about 25 seconds. He then said "wow" and after about 5 mins he finished. Then I asked "whats the fastest you have ever done it?" And he was like "one time I did really good and got like 34 seconds." Just made me chuckle inside.

Now that I know about this Thread Ill have to post a lot of stuff, just about 2-3 times a week someone says something funny to me haha


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

At choir rehearsal yesterday, my friend gave me the "I just peel the stickers off" and her dad gave me the "Oh, I solved it by accident one time."


----------



## Cubewarrior (Feb 24, 2012)

This isn't about anyone saying anything, but the way they scramble cubes is just ridiculous. They get so wristy with it it ends up popping.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

Cubewarrior said:


> This isn't about anyone saying anything, but the way they scramble cubes is just ridiculous. They get so wristy with it it ends up popping.


Yeah, sometimes they try to twist all faces at once. I mean, I understood how it worked before I hade one, it can't be *that* complicated, right? Do they think we shuffle the stickers like a deck of cards?


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Feb 24, 2012)

and when they say they solved 5 sides........
I thought everyone knew 5solved sides=6!!!
I mean thats how I tried to solve it!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Yeah, sometimes they try to twist all faces at once. I mean, I understood how it worked before I hade one, it can't be *that* complicated, right? Do they think we shuffle the stickers like a deck of cards?


 
That's because they see you do it fast so they try to copy.

This thread stopped being original ages ago. IMO it should be closed, same stuff repeated.


----------



## Blippop (Feb 24, 2012)

I have one that may not have been mentioned thus far.

I was cubing in mcdonalds, a guy came over to me upon noticing. Evidently he also noticed my university top and invited me to join his club.
His club was a troupe of circus performers. 

If people understood a little more about cubing then perhaps cubers wouldn't get treated like something absurd.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> This thread stopped being original ages ago. IMO it should be closed, same stuff repeated.


You don't have to read it if it doesn't suit you. I'm not trying to sound rude, but I think that quite fun stories pops up every now and then, and this is the best way to keep them in one place. Sure, if I read through all 300 pages I might find a similar or identical story, but I wont do that unless I'm _very_ bored.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree with BOS. It's a thread where you can have a few laughs. Sure, the same things pop up frequently, but everybody is different and will react differently to a given situation. There's no harm in leaving it open IMO.

But then again, a lot of long running "fun" threads were closed last year. Nothing against the mods shutting this one down if enough people complain. I'm still pretty amazed that my competition thread has been allowed to stay open for as long as it has. I can imagine that it's a thorn in many peoples eyes.


----------



## timelonade (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's nice when people try to talk to me about the cube, even if they know nothing


----------



## Ander0072 (Feb 26, 2012)

They usually find it amazing around here, and most often they say stuff like "OMG how is that even possible?! Your hands are moving so fast!" 
Or the usual
"I could do that too" *takes cube and randomly moves sides or takes cube and spends whole class period trying, but doesn't finish* Or they take it for a moment and say they did it 

A kind thing I do is give them a pattern 
(like when it's a checker pattern, since that's easier for a mind not familiar with the cube to grasp than the, "just different centers" pattern)
and have them try and solve it, it's so funny, and sorta nice to see how happy they get just when they undo that; one girl after undo-ing the pattern even screamed and class was about to start xD


----------



## insane569 (Feb 26, 2012)

Its hard to explain the difference of a Rubiks and a Dayan to a non-cuber.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 26, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Its hard to explain the difference of a Rubiks and a Dayan to a non-cuber.



agreed
when i first wanted to buy a dayan cube my mom was like, "just oil your old one!"
and I try to explain corner cutting, and she's like "turn slower!"


----------



## sprout (Feb 26, 2012)

i hear people say 1.Does lubricant make your cube softer?
2.The most i can do is four sides


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 26, 2012)

sprout said:


> i hear people say 1.Does lubricant make your cube softer?
> 2.The most i can do is four sides


 
M2 U2 M2 U2.


----------



## Cubeimpact (Feb 26, 2012)

Friend: Wow is there lk a cheat code of some sort? 
Me: It's called algorithms.
Friend: No! it's a cheat code. Like a sequence if some sort.
@#$k...


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Cubeimpact said:


> Friend: Wow is there lk a cheat code of some sort?
> Me: It's called algorithms.
> Friend: No! it's a cheat code. Like a sequence if some sort.
> @#$k...


LOL,happens all the time.I try to explain they are simple sequences of moves which you use to solve cases but for them it's just cheats or codes of some sort. Whenever they say that,just remind tham that you solve the first two layers intuitively.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 26, 2012)

Cubeimpact said:


> Friend: Wow is there lk a cheat code of some sort?
> Me: It's called algorithms.
> Friend: No! it's a cheat code. Like a sequence if some sort.
> @#$k...


 
This is why when showing people you use Heise


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> This is why when showing people you use Heise


Or you ask them if they could find the area of a circle in terms of pi without using the formula for it.


----------



## Ander0072 (Feb 27, 2012)

> Or you ask them if they could find the area of a circle in terms of pi without using the formula for it.


Someone not willing to understand a cube wouldn't care much for a circle & a square. 
Also,
It's surprising how even though without cubing one probably would know the word "intuition" when i say one can do it intuitively they get a completely blank look on their face like: 
-What'd you just say?-


----------



## ZhanChiboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Back in Elementary:

Girl: "Justin Bieber is faster than you!!! You cannot beat him!"
LATER:
What now im sub-30! WOO.

LATER IN HIGHSCHOOL:
*3x3x3 pops 5 pieces.*

Girl: "How do you if its right?"


----------



## yoyokidify (Feb 27, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Its hard to explain the difference of a Rubiks and a Dayan to a non-cuber.


 
My best friend asked me about my colored lunhui . He thought it was cheap and nasty fake because it didn't have stickers and it wrote dayan on it's logo. It took me ages for me to explain to him that dayan cubes are better(way better) than rubik's brands. And yet, he still thinks that i'm too cheap to buy rubik's brand cubes because they are pricier...


----------



## aaronb (Feb 27, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> agreed
> when i first wanted to buy a dayan cube my mom was like, "just oil your old one!"
> and I try to explain corner cutting, *she's like "turn slower!"*



That's some good advice she gives you. (;


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 27, 2012)

yoyokidify said:


> My best friend asked me about my colored lunhui . He thought it was cheap and nasty fake because it didn't have stickers and it wrote dayan on it's logo. It took me ages for me to explain to him that dayan cubes are better(way better) than rubik's brands. And yet, he still thinks that i'm too cheap to buy rubik's brand cubes because they are pricier...


LOL,well I guess I'm lucky then.Most of my friends from school do know the difference between good and bad cubes and brands.I just say like: This is Dayan,Alpha-V,F-II,...it turns fast,has great corner cutting,way better than Rubik's and stuff like that and my friends seem to get it all.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 27, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> LOL,well I guess I'm lucky then.Most of my friends from school do know the difference between good and bad cubes and brands.


 
Same here  nearly everyone in my class can solve the cube. I once started it and now loads of people of my school are walking around with a cube xD (not only in my class) But i'm still the fastest


----------



## evogler (Feb 28, 2012)

Since it's showing up around the web, a whole host of kind folks on various non-cubing websites have been nice enough to explain that Marcell Endrey's 28.80 blindfold record is actually stupid, because there's an algorithm you can do that solves the cube no matter what its initial state is, so the blindfold doesn't even matter. Thanks for clearing that one up, guys!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 28, 2012)

evogler said:


> there's an algorithm you can do that solves the cube no matter what its initial state is,


 
Hamiltonian circuit


----------



## evogler (Feb 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Hamiltonian circuit



 Totally. You'd still have to know when to stop though.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Hamiltonian circuit


I was thinking Devil's algorithm, are they the same?


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 28, 2012)

I was talking with some kids about cubing in school today. The topic of learning how to solve the cube came up, and people said they didn't have the patience or time to learn. I told them that it really only takes a few hours to get a beginner's method down. Then this one kid says:
"I once looked up how to solve a cube, but there's like a ton of _logarithms_ that you have to learn!"
—No wonder why people think it takes math to solve a cube


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 28, 2012)

One of my friends was messing around with my cube, and asked if I could solve it from where it was. I told him that I can solve it from every position. His quote, "How many positions can you peel the stickers off from?"


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 28, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Wow, logarithms. There is quite a lot of math behind the Rubik's cube but non-cubers don't understand that you do not need any of that math to actually solve the cube.


I think they confuse algorithms with logarithms. They word themself are similar, but the actual thing  I also heard that before I had started cubing, a guy I knew a little teached one of my friends how to do it, and she kept talking about those logarithms xD I had never solved a cube back then, but I was pretty sure that she would be better of using algorithms


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 28, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> LOL,well I guess I'm lucky then.Most of my friends from school do know the difference between good and bad cubes and brands.I just say like: This is Dayan,Alpha-V,F-II,...it turns fast,has great corner cutting,way better than Rubik's and stuff like that and my friends seem to get it all.


 
Your friends seem to be cubers.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually, that's one of the sensible posts, and is a valid proof (I think, I'm tired but I reckon it covers everything) of why there isn't one algorithm which will solve the cube from any state (not that anyone here actually needs a formal proof).


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 29, 2012)

Those comments where fun to read. But what is this guy trying to say? xD


Ralfo said:


> I once had a friend, who could solve the cube really fast but i had two small cubes, so I took them apart, an put them together with one color with 10 sides and one color with 8 sides each, just exchanged two pieces. Later I gave one of them to my friend. I never forgot his face, when he tried to solve it harder, and harder,…


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 29, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> http://failblog.org/2012/02/28/epic-win-photos-win-blindfolded-solving-win/
> 
> I decided that this link deserves a post in here. Reading some of the comments, you will know what I'm talking about. One post in particular showed up that didn't even make sense to me.
> Edit: Don't mind that post.


 I was about to post that. But good god look at those comments.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 29, 2012)

> Yeah. World record at doing something a machine could do in half the time.
> 
> The purpose of the Rubik’s cube was to solve the puzzle with, you know, a bit of intelligence, foresight and mental skill. Not to twist it around in a known set of patterns until you solve the puzzle through no real skill of your own.
> 
> Or would you similarly go ga-ga over world record bowel movement competitions simply because it has “world record” in the title?





> Yeah, it’s so amazing when people “solve” things by performing a set of known, mechanical movements without looking at what they’re doing, or, in fact, engaging in any thought or problem solving at all.
> 
> So amazing.



Sometimes I feel like hurting these people. But then I remember that they're not as smart as me so it's infair that I will succeed in life and they won't. Non-cubers/the world make me laugh so much.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Some of it is understandable, but not that what you quoted.
> For example, when people ask "Don't you get bored of solving that over and over again?" is like asking "Don't you get bored playing video games all day?". Things like "There is a patter that you do and it solves that rubix cube every time." is just ridiculous.


 
Yea it annoys me when some one says some thing along the lines of "It's the same thing over and over again". Until they learn to solve it they will never understand.


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 29, 2012)

False accusations are how we function. Any chance to proceed with dominance, just like any other animal.


----------



## ZhanChiboy (Feb 29, 2012)

BAD POINTS:
1: My Classmate Begs DESPERATELY to borrow my magic (Rubiks. What if it was a Ghosthand?) and says "Can I borrow your rubiks magic? I'll buy you a new one!" "Pleaase!" "Come on man!"

2: One of my classmates stole one of my cubes O.O

3: I came a cross a girl my age after school, and she solved my cube (Zhanchi, Beginners method). Thought she was a non-cuber. Very uncommon to find ppl who actually knows how to solve the cube.

QUESTION: How would I answer "How do you solve it? Is there a strategy?"


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 29, 2012)

ZhanChiboy said:


> QUESTION: How would I answer "How do you solve it? Is there a strategy?"


Well, how do you solve it? There is sort of a strategy, so explain it. I usually do a slowed down solve and explain every step very briefly. Those who wants to understands.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 29, 2012)

I like to do slowed down solves and make up bull honkie maths to go along with it. I.e, explain how the corners are divisibles of 8, yet the middle pieces are divisible of 12. So you need to find teh square route of the corner times the middle piece, in this case being 9.8, so from this we need to bring the corner up just under 10% of a full rotation, to bring the f2l pieces into their slot. People will soon think you are a genius and walk away.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 29, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I like to do slowed down solves and make up bull honkie maths to go along with it. I.e, explain how the corners are divisibles of 8, yet the middle pieces are divisible of 12. So you need to find teh square route of the corner times the middle piece, in this case being 9.8, so from this we need to bring the corner up just under 10% of a full rotation, to bring the f2l pieces into their slot. People will soon think you are a genius and walk away.


 
You, sir, are a bad person.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 29, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I like to do slowed down solves and make up bull honkie maths to go along with it. I.e, explain how the corners are divisibles of 8, yet the middle pieces are divisible of 12. So you need to find teh square route of the corner times the middle piece, in this case being 9.8, so from this we need to bring the corner up just under 10% of a full rotation, to bring the f2l pieces into their slot. People will soon think you are a genius and walk away.


 
My god, I LOL'd so hard. Good one (Y)


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 29, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> http://failblog.org/2012/02/28/epic-win-photos-win-blindfolded-solving-win/
> 
> I decided that this link deserves a post in here. Reading some of the comments, you will know what I'm talking about. One post in particular showed up that didn't even make sense to me.
> Edit: Don't mind that post.


I was reading those comments through a facepalm on my face.LOL,sometimes I just want to kill some non-cubers,literally,not joking.But then I remember that maybe even I could've made comments like that if I never became a cuber.A lot of cubers get very angry while reading some sayings from non-cubers but when you are really really mad I think you should just think about how you would've probably responded the same way to something like this before you became a cuber.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 29, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I like to do slowed down solves and make up bull honkie maths to go along with it. I.e, explain how the corners are divisibles of 8, yet the middle pieces are divisible of 12. So you need to find teh square route of the corner times the middle piece, in this case being 9.8, so from this we need to bring the corner up just under 10% of a full rotation, to bring the f2l pieces into their slot. People will soon think you are a genius and walk away.



I'm deffineatteley saying this next time someone asks me how do I unbreak the squares together.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 29, 2012)

Look what comment I just found on the 5.66 WR video:






Oh God.
Yeah,I'm sure they would all just organise a fake competition just to scramble Rubik's cubes and make fake reversed videos.


----------



## Hermanio (Mar 4, 2012)

I was solving during recess in my school when suddenly two little girls come to me and ask what my fastest time was. After that I did a bad solve of 37 secs and they were gone. It was kind of cute to see little girls be amazed by my ''skill''.
I wonder if they have ever seen my school's fastest solver who is actually the fastest solver in Estonia.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 4, 2012)

Soccer Player: Do you EVER get bored of solving that?

Me: Do you ever get bored of playing soccer?

SP: Well... No...

Me: Exactly.

Whole class burst out laughing xD


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 4, 2012)

My favorite comment is the "I got five sides once." Got that yesterday.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

"2 sided cube"
"3 sided cube"
"4 sided cube"

(2x2
3x3
4x4)


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 5, 2012)

weirdly, i never got 'I SOLVED 5 SIDES ONCE!!' ever.

Today:

Another Boy: HEY is guhong good?
Me: (thinks he's a cuber) yeah.
AB: Is the linyun (he pronounced like LI-YUN) good?
Me: yeah.
AB: (to AB2) Hey are you gonna buy the guhong or linyun?
AB2: i already have a guhong
AB: You should buy the guaowiascmsau
Me: (realizes AB isn't a cuber and heard guhong and linyun from AB2 who IS a cuber and was just making up names)


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2012)

How do know when you're done? (during a sighted solve)


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 7, 2012)

I found this comment on Yu Nakajimas 4.77 Pyraminx solve from Hokuriku Eve 2011 "The other guy isnt looking his rubik and he solves o_o OMFG", referring to someone doing a PLL in the background. Sure, a non-cuber may think there's only one step to solving the cube, but the fact that you can see that the F2L is done, and he's not turning it for a short amount of time makes me wonder if the commenter was blind xD


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 7, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I like to do slowed down solves and make up bull honkie maths to go along with it. I.e, explain how the corners are divisibles of 8, yet the middle pieces are divisible of 12. So you need to find teh square route of the corner times the middle piece, in this case being 9.8, so from this we need to bring the corner up just under 10% of a full rotation, to bring the f2l pieces into their slot. People will soon think you are a genius and walk away.


 
Awesome i gotta try this


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 7, 2012)

lol every day my 5th hour government teacher comes up to me and my friend when we're solving and says "you know how i solve it?" Me: How mr. krumm?(sarcastically) mr. krumm: "lol i just peel the stickers off."
and not to mention when i brought in my 2x2 everyone was like "oh so is that the cheaters cube or something?"
lol and then when i was tensioning my guhong, some kid though i was cheating by taking off the center caps. and lastly, whenever i hear someone talking about cubing they're like, "hey arent you the guy that can solve the 3x3 in like 4 seconds!?!?" me: no im not are you stupid?


Jaycee said:


> At choir rehearsal yesterday, my friend gave me the "I just peel the stickers off" and her dad gave me the "Oh, I solved it by accident one time."



haha some girl at my lunch table, who always thinks she's right said one time, girl: is it ever possible to just solve 2 sides? and then only 5 sides? me: no it isnt possible, you either solve one side, or you solve then all, cause if you solve 5 sides then the pieces that are "unsolved" have to be on the last side thus being solved, and you didnt do thatt. girl: well, yes i did since i was just fooling around with it for like 3 hours and i solved 5 sides! me: you're so stupid -.-


hyunchoi98 said:


> weirdly, i never got 'I SOLVED 5 SIDES ONCE!!' ever.
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 7, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> haha some girl at my lunch table, who always thinks she's right said one time, girl: is it ever possible to just solve 2 sides? and then only 5 sides? me: no it isnt possible, you either solve one side, or you solve then all, cause if you solve 5 sides then the pieces that are "unsolved" have to be on the last side thus being solved, and you didnt do thatt. girl: well, yes i did since i was just fooling around with it for like 3 hours and i solved 5 sides! me: you're so stupid -.-


At least she was right with one thing, you can solve two sides


----------



## FLYCUBE (Mar 8, 2012)

I average 11 - 12 sec using CFOP
they ask what my best time is and I say its 7.xx
someone scrambles the cube and gathers up 
3 or 4 people.
then says
"You better beat that 7.xx this time"
??? what the heck. 
someone gets out a timer.
during my inspection at least one person says
"look he's cheating, you cant look at the cube, the timers not started"
any ways I start. with the timer
they just stare at my cube turning really fast
and goes
"Holy xxxx"
"Oh my god"
"Oh my gosh"
"he's so fast!"
pretty loud

Then when I finish my OLL part they kinda look at my face since it seems solve cuz the yellow pieces are suddenly solved
someone even stops the timer after the OLL ._.
then notices that it's not solved yet.
so they kinda look at my face and the cube back and forth.
Because i dont look at the cube during PLL and stare at a blank or their face, when I finish (I get 11.xxsec)
one person goes
"He didn't even look at it!!!"
and says that two or three times
since it gets loud cuz the crowd is going like
HOLY!
and all those crap.
at last, someone says
"He could have beaten his record, 7.xx, if we didn't go that loud and crazy"
Hehe, thats funny.

Some of my friends who watched my solve alot goes
"Here's his move!"
after my OLL 
since the PLL's the fastest final finish.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 8, 2012)

Almost every time someone sees me solve it, they say: "did you just do that?"

umm... obviously.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 8, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Almost every time someone sees me solve it, they say: "did you just do that?"
> 
> umm... obviously.


 
O so many times. Like when I'm doing sune/antisune OH and walking down the hall way the see it and are all like "Wow he did it without looking and one hand" and I just stare at them and say something along the lines of "No I didn't do it without looking" Or something that confuses them.


----------



## SpeedPube (Mar 14, 2012)

Whilst showing my girlfriend some finger tricks on my cube today, she said "ooooh, you must be as fast as Fergus Jimjams" :s


----------



## Jordan Johnson (Mar 14, 2012)

"up up down down left left "
why isnt it solved

its impossible


----------



## Madde532 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yesterday at my english lesson we should say something we have done under the holiday and i said that i have broke my record on rubiks cube.My teacher asked me how many seconds it is now and i said 18. Everyone in my class was amazed and couldn't belive it. But then a very anoying boy in my class, said that he can solve the cube in four seconds. It just pisses me of when i hear non-cubers say that kind of things.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 14, 2012)

Just reply with a "Wow. I'm so amazed by your cubing skills. I really hope I can be half as fast as you someday. Can you bring your cube tomorrow so you can teach me??" Or just ignore!


----------



## Bapao (Mar 14, 2012)

I get "don't you get bored of solving it over and over" a lot. As long as the person asking doesn't understand your motives, then I guess it's a perfectly reasonable question.

They might be thinking along the lines of: "If this guy is so amazingly genius to solve that unsolvable puzzle so fast, why doesn't he get bored with it and just move on?". Erm...because it takes tons of practice to get this fast in the first place? And it takes exponentially more practice to get as fast as I want to be in the future? Sounds simple to us, but we're just the weirdos solving the cube, not a "normal" person like them.

I've reached a point where I don't really care what noncubers think of my cubing antics. I'm not doing it to give them something to think about, I'm doing it for myself.

Ma~n! my spell checker is worse at spelling than me. Stupid piece of software


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 15, 2012)

How come a pyraminx is always "a triangle shaped Rubik's cube"?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 15, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> No idea, but that makes no sense! It's not a triangle, and not a cube at all.
> When people say, "Don't you get bored of solving that?" it's understandable, but when someone says "triangle shaped Rubik's cube", then I don't even know what to say.


 
Once in a while people say "pyramid shaped rubik's cube", but it's still not a cube.
I guess "rubik's cube" simply refers to any twisty puzzle. What would they call a megaminx?


----------



## emolover (Mar 15, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> What would they call a megaminx?


 
During my freshman year of high school I took out my shitty chinaminx at the time and some methhead was like, "Holy **** man! It's a Satin cube! He's a satinist!". I had to deal with that crap for a few months.

Other names I have heard:
Ball puzzle
5 sided cube
"Doedecker"
8 and 12 sided thing
Star thing
Impossipuzzle


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 15, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> What would they call a megaminx?


 The ball....


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 15, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Well, I have heard "weird shaped cube". Again the "cube" of course.


 
They almost always incorporate "rubik's cube". Probably just any twisty puzzle, like square 1 would definitely be weird shaped rubik's cube.



emolover said:


> During my freshman year of high school I took out my shitty chinaminx at the time and some methhead was like, "Holy **** man! It's a Satin cube! He's a satinist!". I had to deal with that crap for a few months.
> 
> Other names I have heard:
> Ball puzzle
> ...


 
ball? I suppose it's somewhat like a sphere.. ish...
5 sided? Counting problems...
I have no clue what doe decker would be.
impossipuzzle is probably the best.

what's a satin cube? or a satinist?
/going off topic


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 15, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> They almost always incorporate "rubik's cube". Probably just any twisty puzzle, like square 1 would definitely be weird shaped rubik's cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
5 sided - they mean each face has five sides. Sorta akin to how some non-cubers refer to a 2x2 as a "4 cube" since it has 4 stickers. 
Doedecker - short for dodecahedron, the shape of the megaminx (12 pentagon sides)
Satin cube - he means Satan, lord of the Christian hell.
Satanist - one who worships Satan.


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 15, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Once in a while people say "pyramid shaped rubik's cube", but it's still not a cube.
> I guess "rubik's cube" simply refers to any twisty puzzle. What would they call a megaminx?


 
Satan-cube because of all these pentagrams over it.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 15, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Satan-cube because of all these pentagrams over it.


My friend just said "That's not a Rubiks Cube (referring to 3x3 as Rubiks), it's a Pentagram Cube". Acutally a legit name if you ask me, except that it's not a cube


----------



## YippieCubes (Mar 15, 2012)

My math teacher actually hated the cubes she took them away if she saw one, even though she showed us Pursuit of Happiness because it had like 2 scenes with the rubik's cube, and my Com. Tech teacher saw my megaminx and just shook his head


----------



## n00bcub3r (Mar 18, 2012)

"Dude, you are such an Asian(I actually am Asian, an ABC to be exact); I could never solve that because I'm white."


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 18, 2012)

During a discussion about colour neutrality (comes from a cuber, but i don't know where to put this. plus it sounds non-cuber-ish:

You know who's really color neutral? Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Because one of my family members called my megaminx a ball, I figured it would be a good gambling mechanism as a 12-sided die. Most of them are gamblers so I will have to host something for them.


----------



## retep (Mar 19, 2012)

I most often get:
"get a life"
"cool, now can you help me with my math homework?"
"I can't even solve one side"/"I can only solve one side"
"wow, you're a genius"
"I bet you can't solve mine" (like mine is some kind of elaborate cheat of some kind...)


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 19, 2012)

One time on the bus I got ,"You could never solve mine! I've been mixing it up for 3 years!" I think that he thinks that you have to reverse every single move you have done.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 19, 2012)

friend: isn't the 2x2 (4x4) harder since it has no centers so you don't know where the colors go?
me: oh, white opposite yellow, blue opposite green, red opposite orange, with white blue red clockwise.
friend: ...

what's the biggest cube?
me: oh, the 17x17 but it costs 1700 dollars, you can buy an 11x11 for around a hundred dollars (i think, i guessed)
can you solve it?
me: yeah, if you buy me one

what's the biggest cube you have?
me: oh, the 7x7
can you bring it to school?
me: no
why?
me: it cost me 70 dollars, and if someone drops it, BOOM, also it's way too big to fit in my bag
...

*walking down hallway to class*
random girl: are you seriously (insert accented voice) _CUBING_ while going to class?
me: yea... (breaks me off)
random girl: yeah, i know your language now, CUBING
me: ok...


----------



## JonWhite (Mar 19, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> friend: isn't the 2x2 harder since it has no centers so you don't know where the colors go?
> me: oh, white opposite yellow, blue opposite green, red opposite orange, with white blue red clockwise.
> friend: ...


 
that's seriously how you do a 2x2?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 19, 2012)

JonWhite said:


> that's seriously how you do a 2x2?


 
no, but i wanted to explain that cubers know how a cube is stickered, so it isn't just harder because it has no centers. I personally solve the 2x2 using LBL. 

my response should have made more sense when i explained it for a 4x4.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 19, 2012)

If I do the same thing over and over will it eventually solve itself?


----------



## cubernya (Mar 19, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> If I do the same thing over and over will it eventually solve itself?


 
Devil's alg


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Devil's alg



I've actually never heard of this. What is this? Or is it a joke?


----------



## cubernya (Mar 19, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> I've actually never heard of this. What is this? Or is it a joke?


 
It's real, not a joke. It's been found for 2x2 an 3x3
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35505-A-Hamiltonian-circuit-for-Rubik-s-Cube!


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> I've actually never heard of this. What is this? Or is it a joke?


 
An algorithm that will eventually solve the cube.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 19, 2012)

"I solved it when i was 3 years old, in championships."


----------



## Kole Rogers (Apr 2, 2012)

Last night I walked up t the register at Taco Bell and asked if I could solve my 3x3x3 in under a minute could I get a free taco. The cashier got the manager and she said that I could Have two, because she had never seen it done. I got a very quick solve and the manager was amazed. She went around the kitchen yelling "Did you just see that?" and "That was awesome!" I happily left Taco bell with three free tacos.
Not really a darnedest thing but It fits in here.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 2, 2012)

Kole Rogers said:


> Last night I walked up t the register at Taco Bell and asked if I could solve my 3x3x3 in under a minute could I get a free taco. The cashier got the manager and she said that I could Have two, because she had never seen it done. I got a very quick solve and the manager was amazed. She went around the kitchen yelling "Did you just see that?" and "That was awesome!" I happily left Taco bell with three free tacos.
> Not really a darnedest thing but It fits in here.



You just conned Taco Bell out of 3 tacos!

anyway, people will ask me what my fastest time is - I say 15 seconds. Then they scramble it, and time me. When the timer comes to 15 seconds they go 'aww, you didn't beat your record'. Then I finish with an about average time and they say "Hey, I guess I scrambled it real good!"

I also have people mix up my 2x2 so that there are no 2x1 blocks, then get disappointed when i can't solve it super fast.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2012)

A few weeks ago:

noob: "How fast can you do it now?"
me: "About 3 seconds, why?"
noob: "Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!factorialfactorial How do you do it so fast!?"
me: "Get some paint and dip each side in a different colour."


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Apr 2, 2012)

My friend managed to pop a Zhanchi :fp


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 2, 2012)

SpacePanda15 said:


> My friend managed to pop a Zhanchi :fp


Is not that hard? I don't have one, but my GuHong v2 pops sometimes. Try to get him pop a C IV


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 2, 2012)

"Woah brah, you do like 20 000 sovles a day." 

I wish!


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 2, 2012)

Violin teacher before concert: if you practiced playing the cello as much as you practiced that you would be world famous already.

Also one of my friends once picked up my cube only for it to crumble into pieces. I sometimes wonder how i cope...


----------



## Bapao (Apr 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Violin teacher before concert: if you practiced playing the cello as much as you practiced that you would be world famous already.


 
World famous cuber vs world famous musician?...hmmm...hard choice to make. Got any samples of you playing the cello btw?


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 3, 2012)

Once I was scrambling my 3x3 and my mom asked " ARE YOU SOLVING THAT WITHOUT THINKING??!?!!?


----------



## Bapao (Apr 3, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> Once I was scrambling my 3x3 and my mom asked " ARE YOU SOLVING THAT WITHOUT THINKING??!?!!?


 
What did you tell her?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 3, 2012)

Bapao said:


> World famous cuber vs world famous musician?...hmmm...hard choice to make. Got any samples of you playing the cello btw?


 
Argh what a dilemma! 
Nah I'm more of a pianist- i haven't done any cello concertos yet.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Violin teacher before concert: if you practiced playing the cello as much as you practiced that you would be world famous already.



Some of my teachers say that.



5BLD said:


> Also one of my friends once picked up my cube only for it to crumble into pieces. I sometimes wonder how i cope...



My Zhanchi has popped 3 or 4 times at school. Luckily, hardly anyone saw me do it.

I once warmed up for a Maths test by doing a few solves.  Hey, it's maths based! (That's what my teacher thought, so I got away with it)


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 3, 2012)

Bapao said:


> What did you tell her?


 
I said i was scrambling it and she laughed.


----------



## sprout (Apr 5, 2012)

I can solve that. 
Show me
first, solve it. (solves it)
(does R U until it is solved again) dafuq?


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 6, 2012)

I was solving my 6x6 when a little kid came up to me and shouted, "Is that a 12x12!??"


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 6, 2012)

"Don't look while I mess it up, you can memorize the turns" 

and 

"is that a rubit cube?"

Last week, I was showing my mother how I do the cube and when I was just about tosay an algorithm, I did a 3 second pause because cube locked up. Then I said the two moves (F U), then out of no where a hand comes across my face...


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 6, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> "Don't look while I mess it up, you can memorize the turns"
> 
> Last week, I was showing my mother how I do the cube and when I was just about tosay an algorithm, I did a 3 second pause because cube locked up. Then I said the two moves (F U), then out of no where a hand comes across my face...


 
LOL now that's funny right there. 

I always get (when someone scramble it for me then I solve it) "I must not have scrambled it very well." 

As if the quality of the scramble determines whether or not I can solve it.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 6, 2012)

o.. to add, one said this line without skipping a beat 

"I can solve the cube backwards."


----------



## apoplectic (Apr 8, 2012)

The one I get the most is "Wow, you must have _way_ too much time on your hands".


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 21, 2012)

My brother and his new gf just heard me cubing. She was curious so they decided to knock on the door, so she can see it.

gf: "hey blabla, so what are you doing?"
me "Uhm I solve magic cubes as fast as I can, that's my hobby."
gf: "so you don't listen to music or anything?"

I first thought she means why I am not listening to music during solving the puzzle, and I explained her that you have to conentrate to be fast.
Now I've realised that she actually meant that I never listen to music etc. cause I'm obv a freak


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2012)

*Take cube apart*
OMG U BROKE IT


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 21, 2012)

My geography teacher saw me cubing in class, and instead of telling me to put it away, she started talking to me about it. I had a 2x2 and she said:

"Oh you can only do the 4x4? I can do the 9x9"

At the time, a 9x9 was non-existent. So I said, "they don't exist."

It turns out she meant she could do a 3x3 because there was 9 stickers on each side. 

Non cubers say the darndest things


----------



## retep (Apr 21, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> My geography teacher saw me cubing in class, and instead of telling me to put it away, she started talking to me about it. I had a 2x2 and she said:
> 
> "Oh you can only do the 4x4? I can do the 9x9"
> 
> ...


 
Lol good thing she wasn't a math teacher


----------



## storebought (Apr 27, 2012)

" can I play with your toy"

" ahhhh! Why would you mess it up like that

Me doing r u r' u' " omg u sooo fast"


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 6, 2012)

I just read all 308 ages, it was really amazing lol, and my brother recently said to me, 
brother:why dont you get a life
Me:I have a life, this is what I enjoy doing
Brother: Why dont you just play angry birds or something, at least I can undersand that.
Me: -_______________-


----------



## Noahaha (May 17, 2012)

Bump.

I do a lot of blindsolves in front of people to force myself to be accurate and not ragequit during memo. I always get "how do you know when you're done?" 

I've shown a few people a video of me doing a blindsolve at Yale, and they've all asked me how long I get to look at the cube, even though they could clearly see that the timer was going during inspection.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 17, 2012)

http://www.smashingames.com/games/rubikscube.html
FUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!! LOL. Look at the color configoration (Facepalm)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

Tristan97tfj said:


> http://www.smashingames.com/games/rubikscube.html
> FUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!! LOL. Look at the color configoration (Facepalm)


 
Awesome! *Finally* a game with the correct color configuration!!!   

Edit: I love what happens when you solve it!


----------



## applemobile (May 19, 2012)

I really couldn't care less if non-cubers use the incorrect terminology. In fact, my girlfriend cubes, and she refers to 'sune' as fishy, 'F' turns as Face, 'f' turns as double face, 'F2l' as the bottom bit, 'OLL' as the yellow side, and 'PLL' as finishing move. And it causes no problems at all. 
The one thing non cubers do that mega irritates me, is when they scramble it but they only do say a 6 move scramble. So instead of solving it normally, i try to solve it intuitively, and completely mess it. Doubling my times.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 27, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I really couldn't care less if non-cubers use the incorrect terminology. In fact, my girlfriend cubes, and she refers to 'sune' as fishy, 'F' turns as Face, 'f' turns as double face, 'F2l' as the bottom bit, 'OLL' as the yellow side, and 'PLL' as finishing move. And it causes no problems at all.


 
I wouldn't have a problem with this either. If it helps her remember the steps, then it's fine with me.


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 2, 2012)

*Takes 2x2 out of bag*
People: "Oh, that's so easy, even I can do that." *Hours later* not even 1 face done


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 2, 2012)

Applejuice said:


> *Takes 2x2 out of bag*
> People: "Oh, that's so easy, even I can do that." *Hours later* not even 1 face done


 
one of my friends took my 2x2 and was like "oh doesnt that cube take like 10 hours to solve I bet u can't solve it"


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 3, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I really couldn't care less if non-cubers use the incorrect terminology. In fact, my girlfriend cubes, and she refers to 'sune' as fishy.


 
That's how I'm teaching my friends at College, it makes it easier for them to recognise and remember in the long term... even I still refer to it as fishy and I've been cubing for almost 3 years 

The one thing that had started to annoy me over the last 6 months is when I solve a cube fast and then when I hand it to someone else to scramble they attempt to turn it fast and end up making it explode... Even more annoying when it's my 4x4 which pops when I turn it, let alone a non cuber pretending to be me :fp sort of fun saying "I told you so" when it does happen though... and means they go away for a few minutes whilst I re-assemble whatever just exploded

or I get the old "he just remembers how he scrambles and undoes it" line. Which to be honest is probably more skill than actually solving it normally? Especially given the amount of scrambling I do to it these days, a good 15 seconds... with some spins to randomise which faces I am spamming

It's not so bad any more now though because when I hand a cube over to a non-cuber and say "DON'T turn it to harshly because it WILL explode" I have a few friends that say it with me because they have had it happen to their cubes


----------



## JyH (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> > I really couldn't care less if non-cubers use the incorrect terminology. In fact, my girlfriend cubes, and she refers to 'sune' as fishy, 'F' turns as Face, 'f' turns as double face, 'F2l' as the bottom bit, 'OLL' as the yellow side, and 'PLL' as finishing move. And it causes no problems at all.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with this either. If it helps her remember the steps, then it's fine with me.


Totally agree. I call the 25th alg on Bob Burtons CFOP oll lags page "thing" or "whatever it is".
I got into this habit when I started learning oll and I recited the names that I use for the algs and
I could never remember the name for it.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 8, 2012)

Noncuber: How do you do it?
Me: It starts with a cross, usually white..
Noncuber: you lost me.


----------



## soccerdude2 (Jun 9, 2012)

> The one thing that had started to annoy me over the last 6 months is when I solve a cube fast and then when I hand it to someone else to scramble they attempt to turn it fast and end up making it explode...



That has happened to me a lot as well, except even when they turn the cube remarkably slow they still make it pop!

I remember lots of funny things non-cubers said:

"I'm amazing at scrambling the Rubik's cube!"

"My cube at home is so scrambled it is IMPOSSIBLE to solve!"

"I bet I can solve it faster than the world record" *turns one side*

--

"Ready, set go!" *turns side back*

"LESS THAN ONE SECOND!"

*looking at my 4x4* "Doe that have like six cubes on each side?"

"Teach me how to solve it!"


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jun 10, 2012)

i've seen people who knew how to solve the 3x3 try to turn the square-1 on the side with no cuts...
had this really annoying kid come up to me at school one day and he asked me how to solve the 3x3. 
guy: How do you do that?
Me: Magic?
guy: ok then, what do you do to solve the cube?
Me: turn it until its solved.
went on for a while like that, until he went onto another cuber which answered with the same things 
was fun screwing with that guy 

was solving a 2x2 with one hand, held my 3x3 in the other because i didnt have time to put it in my bag, and i heard someone behind me say "oh my god she's solving two rubik's cubes at the same time!"


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 11, 2012)

*noncuber watches me solve 3x3*
"Woah, here gimme I can do that too"
*takes cube, starts grinding the cube like opening a nutella jar*
.
.
*noncuber watches me solve 3x3*
"hey i can do that too! here scramble it for me"
*I scramble for him, and he takes it, starts peeling stickers*
@[email protected]


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jun 11, 2012)

Hahahaha the interviewer wuz funnay hahaha

DIS INTERVIEU


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Rotor32 (Jun 13, 2012)

In school my friend wanted to see the inside of a Zanchi so i took the center, and two corners out. While explaining the mechanism to him this girl comes over and starts yelling at me and telling me that i am not supposed to break the cube and put it back together solved. She kept going on and on and on about that and finaly she said it would be just easier to take the stickers off. After i couple minutes she comes over again and says see now you cant put it back together. (i put the three pieces back in scramble it solve right in front of her she gets mad and walks away)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell her ok. Bring your own cube. I challenge you to take it apart/ peel the stickers off and beat me to it


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 15, 2012)

Rotor32 said:


> In school my friend wanted to see the inside of a Zanchi so i took the center, and two corners out. While explaining the mechanism to him this girl comes over and starts yelling at me and telling me that i am not supposed to break the cube and put it back together solved. She kept going on and on and on about that and finaly she said it would be just easier to take the stickers off. After i couple minutes she comes over again and says see now you cant put it back together. (i put the three pieces back in scramble it solve right in front of her she gets mad and walks away)



Lawl. I find it when more fun when people are scrambling my cube and they pop it. They then proceed to freak out and say that they'll pay me for it, but when I say that it's a special cube and I payed over $80 for it they run away. Makes me so happy.


----------



## DarthCuber (Jun 16, 2012)

Definately a topic I can contribute to. But, first things first.
I always have my ZhanChi with me (in mo pocket, backpack etc.).
I tend to avoid to solve the cube in public and I do it only if I bored at the moment.
When I do it, one of this situations occurs:
1. Someone stops by and asks me how I do it. I always answer "With my hands." But, people are usually stupid and they keep bothering me with random questions and always bring up the fact that the only way they could solve it is by disassembling it. Then they want to measure the time it takes me to solve the cube. They scramble it and usually pop it (it's ZhanChi and it's tightened really well, how do they manage to pop it?). And they freak out (much like in the post above).
2. I hear background voices coming from a group of people "I have a friend who can solve it in like one minute... HEY! HE SOLVED IT! There are some algorithms or something, you know. Blahblahblah... Didilli-doo. Blah-blah etc."
3. Someone actually tells me he can solve it. So I scramble the cube and give it to him: "Do it!" Then he moves the cube from one hand to another. "Um. I haven't solved it for a long time, but I needed 3 seconds to do it before 2 years."  I love this kind of i-word - s, especially when they're together with their friends, girl or any human. So they get embaressed and I know I helped speedcubing community be removing from the streets one i-word who will bother speedcubers with "fascinating" history.

This turned out to be a longer post than I had planned.

EDIT: Who would have said one 'i' word regarding the mental state of an idividual would be censored.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 24, 2012)

my friend playing with his cube, it pops he gets mad and throws it out saying, "****ing waste of money!" after i finish laughing at him i pick the cube out of the trash, pop the piece back in and solve it for him. he still thinks i have magical powers.


----------



## Aero (Jun 25, 2012)

Zeroknight said:


> Really, never? I always hear 'scramble,' and 'mix it up.' I'd be curious as to what they say to you.


i always hear "let me mess it up" then they turn their back to me so i cant see how they scramble it


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 25, 2012)

Aero said:


> i always hear "let me mess it up" then they turn their back to me so i cant see how they scramble it



I got "throw it up" once.... I was like :fp

I also get "I haven't seen one in 20 years" and "you're crazy...."
Got my friends into cubing, they just can't get past 3x3 and they're like "she can solve any cube in the world!"


----------



## YddEd (Jun 27, 2012)

Let me stuff it up.
Let me mix it up.
Me:*Pops a piece out and put it back to make the cube solvable*
Non-Cube:Your CHEATING! (Stop CHEATING etc.)


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jun 29, 2012)

I love how people always say: mess the cube up, mix the cube, etc... one of my friends even says randomize the cube, and unsolve the cube. but then a week ago, a 10 yr old whose family is friends with mine, asked me if she could _scramble_ the cube. high schoolers and older can't use the correct term even after me and other cubers continuously correct them, but a 10 year old can, after just meeting me.


----------



## ScubeH (Jun 29, 2012)

I once heard this : " i didnt think you can actually solve it " .

:fp really ?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2012)

me holding loose guhong.
noncuber: oh let me scramble that for you.
mekay
noncuber pops the cube.
noncuber: your cube is so cheap -_-
me pops the pieces back
noncuber: you are so magical :O
me: -_-


----------



## harpinche (Jul 13, 2012)

El Veintitres said:


> "Oh dude you should put like WD-40 on that thing to make it turn smoother."



No way, seriously? xD


----------



## le win (Jul 19, 2012)

" You mean to tell me that you can solve it, no matter what i do to it?"


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Jul 23, 2012)

One time, I was cubing, and some kid started talking to me...
Him:I have every Rubik's cube from a 1x1 to a 20x20 except for a 13x13 and a 17x17
Me:Cool story bro, now solve this 3x3.
Him:I'm like a comic book collector, I don't read them I just have them.
Me: The 13x13-16x6 and 18x18-20x20 don't even exist... now where can I get these and for how much?
Him: You can get them on amazon
Me: Tell me, how much is the 8x8? what do I have to search? (challenging him, since I just ordered one from e3cubes for $65)
Him: It was $5 and you have to search for 8x8
Me: Cool. Now tell me, why didn't you buy the 17x17?
Him: I didn't have 50 bucks left.
Me: hahahahahahhahahhahaha... I'll get back to you (sarcastic)


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 24, 2012)

Cubing in front of a fairly large group at this maths thing. When I sat back down the guy sitting next to me immediately said "if it's a different shuffle every time how can you have a best time?"


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Jul 24, 2012)

annoying kid at school: i have a really old cube that has been mixed up for a really long time
me:bet i can solve it
Kid:no you can't, it's been messed up too much
*next day he brings it to school*
Kid: here, solve this!
Me: *f2l 15 seconds* (his eyes start to widen) *Oll* (Haha you put it in the wrong place) *starting pll* (Oh wow, you're stupid, you just messed it up) *3 seconds later... solved* (He leaves telling his friends that i cheated)
Me thinking: well i at least got his cube

WIN


----------



## marceldacs (Jul 28, 2012)

"So how do i switch this corner with this edge"

i have even better stories of people trying to scramble my zhanchi. It makes me cry inside when people scramble my cube and all they do is r l r l r l r l r l r l r l r l think that the more they move the cube, the harder it is to solve.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Jul 30, 2012)

One guy said he could do it and snatched my cube away. I said "Don't break it!!!!!", and right as he says "I'm a master, I won't", an edge pops. It pissed me off so much.
Also, people make the inappropriate joke: my penis is like a rubiks cube, the more you play with it, the harder it gets.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

Me- 'Louis Cormier'
My Dad- "is that a serious condition?"


----------



## Aston (Jul 31, 2012)

When I'm doing PLL without looking 
"OMG you can do it without looking!"

Also,
"You must be REALLY smart"
"You're cheating, let me scramble it."
"I solved it once there's a cheat to it"
"Aren't there cheat codes online"
"Don't you use hacks to solve it" (WTF?)


----------



## jason60069 (Aug 2, 2012)

One guy asked me to solve his rubik's cube, and the stickers looked like they had been peeled....
And it had two white centers


----------



## robosariobo777 (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate when the cube pops, and then u put the piece in wrong, and then have to flip or rotate it, and they accuse you of cheating..


----------



## Piplup88 (Aug 5, 2012)

People always accuse me of cheating, or ask me, "what's the secret?" when they're obviously not willing to put in the work to actually learn how to solve it.
And I get the sticker peeling one about five times a day. :fp

My main right now is a Guhong, and today I wanted to get a Zhanchi, but my mom and sister don't want me to since "I already have one of those", referring to a 3x3x3. They don't understand that I want to experiment with different cubes and find out which one suits me best.


----------



## prosper58 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think the best response I've ever had for doing a rubik's cube was when the hottest girl at school came up to me and hugged me.


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 10, 2012)

prosper58 said:


> I think the best response I've ever had for doing a rubik's cube was when the hottest girl at school came up to me and hugged me.



I'm suddenly inspired to start cubing more at school


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 10, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> I'm suddenly inspired to start cubing more at school



I'm suddenly inspired to start studying again after graduating 5 years ago!!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

This happened a long time ago, but ill still say it.
Me: *walks into homeroom with new gigaminx*
annoying kid:*bolts out of his seat and goes to room next door to get his friend to help make fun of me*
Me: Wow really? 
annoying kid:*comes back with friend*
Me: oh god
annoying kid: (in a high weird voice) Is that a 20x20??
Me: Does this look like a 20x20? Can you count? 
annoying kid:*walks away to try and make fun of someone else*

ok i made up the can you count thing, but that did happen.


----------



## rubiks dude (Aug 12, 2012)

i hate when people say: "lend me your SQUARE". :fp


----------



## gpyl (Aug 14, 2012)

“You’re just memorizing the moves you used to scramble!!!!”
I hate it when they then take the cube and use 2 mins to scramble it.

BTW there’s a guy (semi-speedcuber) who’s bought a Zhanchi then insists on tightening it so it’s like a storebought Rubik’s. No corner cutting!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The next day, he comes up and asked me to tell him how to do M-moves.


----------



## roxer9918 (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisBird said:


> I get that one all the time XD


Even I get it!!!

And I get another one the worst

Can you solve faster than Feliks Zemdegs?

This happens to me all time when I show someone the world record and acknowledge him(Faz)
Why chatter when you can't even solve it?


----------



## jack852 (Aug 14, 2012)

'Ooh! I can solve that real quick!' *begins taking pieces out*.

also

'Wow! 26 seconds. You should go for the world record'.


----------



## DarkPrince946 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, you can solve it in 40 seconds, watch this.
*Does one U turn*
Ready! 3! 2! 1! Go
DONE!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2012)

Not that long ago, I entered a restaurant and the first thing I saw was a guy sitting in the corner playing with his Rubik's cube. I watched him do a solve out of the corner of my eye. After awhile, I noticed he was pretty much at LL but it took forever for him to finish it from there. It took him about 2 or 3 minutes for the whole thing. He was using a Rubik's brand. I wanted to play with my cube while at the restaurant, but since he was just at the next table, I didn't want to appear snobbish by pulling mine out and solving it way faster than him (I was averaging about 20 seconds at the time.) There was also this waiter who kept talking to him (obviously he was really amazed.) I couldn't resist talking to him later too. I'm no good at faking amazement though. So I just tried to be nice and asked him what method he was using and how long he had been cubing and also said that what he was doing was pretty cool. I wonder if he thought I was just another non-cuber. I was so concerned about not appearing snobbish that I probably made myself sound like a non-cuber. What do other people do when they see someone in a public place playing with a cube? I really didn't know what else to do or what to say. (Jokingly: "Hello. I can cube too. And I'm a lot faster than you.") I think if he had been about 40s I would have shown him my speedcube. And if he had been faster than me it would be even easier to talk more. Too bad.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 14, 2012)

I live in a small town and ive never met another cuber just randomly in public. I tought my step brother how to solve (hes averaging 40-50ish) my cousin (just started averaging 90 secs) and I met another guy that cubes in town from my cousin and at the time I met him he averaged 60-70 seconds now hes around 33-37 were good friends now and me getting to the low 20s is pushing him to break sub 30 (ever since we met ive always been 10 seconds faster then him lol) but if I was to meet someone randomly even if they were slower then me id go up and talk to them about cubing and pull out my cube and do a few solves. (I dont think someone would think of me as snobby if im faster then them I think theyd see an oppritunity to improve themselves) If there doing layer by layer id teach them some basic F2L. Show them this website so they can get help to improve (cause if there cubing publicly im sure they wouldnt mind learning a little more to be just a bit better)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 14, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Not that long ago, I entered a restaurant and the first thing I saw was a guy sitting in the corner playing with his Rubik's cube. I watched him do a solve out of the corner of my eye. After awhile, I noticed he was pretty much at LL but it took forever for him to finish it from there. It took him about 2 or 3 minutes for the whole thing. He was using a Rubik's brand. I wanted to play with my cube while at the restaurant, but since he was just at the next table, I didn't want to appear snobbish by pulling mine out and solving it way faster than him (I was averaging about 20 seconds at the time.) There was also this waiter who kept talking to him (obviously he was really amazed.) I couldn't resist talking to him later too. I'm no good at faking amazement though. So I just tried to be nice and asked him what method he was using and how long he had been cubing and also said that what he was doing was pretty cool. I wonder if he thought I was just another non-cuber. I was so concerned about not appearing snobbish that I probably made myself sound like a non-cuber. What do other people do when they see someone in a public place playing with a cube? I really didn't know what else to do or what to say. (Jokingly: "Hello. I can cube too. And I'm a lot faster than you.") I think if he had been about 40s I would have shown him my speedcube. And if he had been faster than me it would be even easier to talk more. Too bad.



Oh yes. I hate the feeling when someone cubes slowly and they get a lot of attention and you want to join in but you're so much faster you don't want to look like a snob. 

What I do is actually take my cube out. Even if I feel like a snob. Why? He does it, why don't I join in? If he wasn't there I would've whipped my cube out anyway. Of course I've met really awkward situations where I resisted the attempt e.g. Guy teaching his girlfriend on the train to cube (slowly)


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Aug 17, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Not that long ago, I entered a restaurant and the first thing I saw was a guy sitting in the corner playing with his Rubik's cube. I watched him do a solve out of the corner of my eye. After awhile, I noticed he was pretty much at LL but it took forever for him to finish it from there. It took him about 2 or 3 minutes for the whole thing. He was using a Rubik's brand. I wanted to play with my cube while at the restaurant, but since he was just at the next table, I didn't want to appear snobbish by pulling mine out and solving it way faster than him (I was averaging about 20 seconds at the time.) There was also this waiter who kept talking to him (obviously he was really amazed.) I couldn't resist talking to him later too. I'm no good at faking amazement though. So I just tried to be nice and asked him what method he was using and how long he had been cubing and also said that what he was doing was pretty cool. I wonder if he thought I was just another non-cuber. I was so concerned about not appearing snobbish that I probably made myself sound like a non-cuber. What do other people do when they see someone in a public place playing with a cube? I really didn't know what else to do or what to say. (Jokingly: "Hello. I can cube too. And I'm a lot faster than you.") I think if he had been about 40s I would have shown him my speedcube. And if he had been faster than me it would be even easier to talk more. Too bad.



My brother learned how to solve a rubik's cube recently, using a different method than the Fridrich beginner's method. he does it all the time, everywhere, even though he takes about 1 minute and i'm about 27 second average out in public, 24ish seconds in comp, and if i've been practicing alot.
He asked me to teach him the fridrich beginner's method(the method i started with), because his friend(also beginner, let's call him bob) started teaching him. He calls it "bob" 's method. 
I still won't call him a cuber, he just wants to copy me, and he doesn't know who feliks zemdegs, yu nakajima, harris chan(we're canadian), etc are.


----------



## rubiks dude (Aug 17, 2012)

when i got my 3x3 vcube (pillowed) people were asking me if it was harder to solve . i was like :fp


----------



## KCuber (Aug 24, 2012)

DarkPrince946 said:


> Oh, you can solve it in 40 seconds, watch this.
> *Does one U turn*
> Ready! 3! 2! 1! Go
> DONE!



One of my non-cubing friends did that once, and my response was:
"You were one turn off, and you turned it the wrong way:fp" 
(he scrambled it by doing U and solved it by doing U3)


----------



## marceldacs (Aug 24, 2012)

KCuber said:


> One of my non-cubing friends did that once, and my response was:
> "You were one turn off, and you turned it the wrong way:fp"
> (he scrambled it by doing U and solved it by doing U3)


I was solving in front if a kid and he wanted to scramble it for me. He told me to look away and when he was done he handed me the cube. It looked scrambled pretty well so I solved it regularly in 24 seconds with 50 ish moves and when I was finished, he said "why didn't you just reverse the 7 moves that I did". :fpIt is probably easier to solve it regularly than to solve it by doing the opposite of the scramble.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 30, 2012)

They always make you look away.


----------



## DarknessACuber (Aug 30, 2012)

(after finishing oll) ha you suck theirs no way to move those pieces without screwing up the top (compleates pll) i stand corrected


----------



## CHJ (Sep 6, 2012)

They expect me to solve the cube bindfolded without me inspecting it then they complain because i take more than 30 seconds to inspect


----------



## uniacto (Sep 7, 2012)

Them: "OH LOOK! you got two pieces together! oh wait why did you mess up the cube? WOAH look! you finished the two layers! Why are you messing it up again? WOAH LOOK! the yellow layer is done? the sides are still messed up! WOAH YOURE DONE?"

Me: =.=


----------



## WMCubes (Sep 11, 2012)

Probably when people say my uncle has this 7x7 from like 1920 and I solved a side. It's so hard!
When you're scrambling a cube without looking and they're like OMG HE'S SOLVING THE CUBE WITHOUT LOOKING!


----------



## John Birch (Sep 12, 2012)

If anything I get the good ole "my song can solve a couple sides" or "i just remove the stickers and put them back on " , more than anything I get complaints for how loud it can be ......


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

I love Rouxing in front of noncubers cause they are used to seeing LBL stuff. so theyll think i got it wrong...but really not at all..


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 13, 2012)

I was OHing in the hallway at school while walking from one class to another, and this kid walked past me, and while he was doing so, he asked, and I quote, "Why are the colors so cool looking?" I don't know why it pissed me off so much, but I just ignored him and kept walking. Later on I realized how stupid of a question it was.... I could have said so many snarky, sarcastic things! D:


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 13, 2012)

From a grad student in physics with an undergraduate degree in mathematics: "Most people solve the cube by reversing the scramble". He's still convinced even after I explain to him that there's a contest to see how few moves you can use to solve the cube and that people get like an hour to do it (but that you only get 15 seconds to inspect in a speed solve).

I really didn't know what to say; when people convince me that they're a complete m*o*r*o*n about something I try to change the subject.


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 17, 2012)

A friend of mine brought his pyraminx and ShengShou 4x4 to school and I heard stuff like "Is that a rubik's triangle?" and "Let me shuffle it!"
Few days ago we had a little debate on how to spell Rubik's.

Non topic: I've gotten one of my friends to start cubing since this summer and now he's learning F2L


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 17, 2012)

There was a question on The Chase today.

"Speedcubing is about solving what puzzle as quickly as possible?"


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2012)

When I was outside cubing someboodeeh told me their cousin could solve a 2x2 bld in 6s. I told them that's fast, does that include memo. He told me yes, and he scrambled it with his cousin's back turned. I said "well, ye scrambled it? That explains it"

Alsoe, somepony asked me why do I scramble it meself. Because otherwise someone else would be bored duh. Morons are morons. Ohwell, I try to be nice most the time. When it's a stupid question I humour them until it wastes my time; if it's a lie I do hit them hard though. Metaphorically ofc.


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 21, 2012)

Me and my friends talking about cubing a little bit.

Him: "You still do that? The Rubik's Cube?"
Me: "yeah yeah, but don't have the time to practise much right now. Next year I seriously want to look where I can really get, when I have time"
Him: "But you can't even make money with that, why wuld you do that?"

That made me sad.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2012)

Somepony asked me at school if i was robert yau. I said no but I know him and he just walked away. What is it with cubers and attracting moronic people? I am sad too.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

I hate it so much when people say, you cant make any money out of that. 

not only taking about cubing, but in general


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 22, 2012)

Someone said "get a life dude, you have nothing to do except that?" and "don't bring that to school do that at home at least" and "25 dollars for JUST a 7x7? thats a total RIPOFF!" <<<I know!!!
and then "I would only spend like 5 bucks on a cube like that!"
And that was all the same person in the same 5 minute period during recess.
Made me mad, punched him in the face. Made me feel good doing that.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 22, 2012)

There was this picture cube on the japanese table at my school's open morning (i had lots of breaks from
what i was doing). That's already wrong. Anyway I solved it in like 2-3mins and this visitor says "are you like one of the fastest", I said am 3rd in UK. He said how can you be, it took you 3 mins to do that and it is easier than a normal one.
Ah the moments when you can't punch people in the face.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Somepony asked me at school if i was robert yau. I said no but I know him and he just walked away. What is it with cubers and attracting moronic people? I am sad too.



Dude if a pony came up to me and started talking I would capture his ass and start my own circus sideshow


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 22, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> Dude if a pony came up to me and started talking I would capture his ass and start my own circus sideshow



Lol i laffed


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Somepony asked me at school if i was robert yau. I said no but I know him and he just walked away. What is it with cubers and attracting moronic people? I am sad too.



He knew rob yau, can't be that much of a retard then but still, walking away is not cool, at least i know non cubers who know all of the good (lol) uk and world cubers and with some interest


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Lol i laffed



Ok first I'm sorry to ask this but....did you type pony cus you were watching my little pony like in your last YouTube vid (I'm seriously holding back tears after that post combined with that vid)
Sorry again for bustin your balls lmfao


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> Ok first I'm sorry to ask this but....did you type pony cus you were watching my little pony like in your last YouTube vid (I'm seriously holding back tears after that post combined with that vid)
> Sorry again for bustin your balls lmfao



A-a-are you judging me by my degree of bronyness? As for busting my balls, I think you did that to someone else not me, as I am fine over here. I typed pony because I decided to. 

Holding back tears from what? Laughing so much? Grow up man.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 23, 2012)

Again I'm sorry but I just had to laugh at the coincidence of it, not judging you in the least. I do want to say thanks for the great vids on your channel, and you're a damn good cuber. I have the utmost respect for all you guys who cans go so fast an make it look so easy. I actually am hoping to try and learn roux after watching some of your vids.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 23, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I was OHing in the hallway at school while walking from one class to another, and this kid walked past me, and while he was doing so, he asked, and I quote, "Why are the colors so cool looking?" I don't know why it pissed me off so much, but I just ignored him and kept walking. Later on I realized how stupid of a question it was.... I could have said so many snarky, sarcastic things! D:



Seriously, that question made you _that_ angry?
Do you have socializing or anger problems?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha, funny to see so many years later this thread is so popular.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 28, 2012)

Paul Wagner said:


> Haha, funny to see so many years later this thread is so popular.



Because non-cubers still saying the darndest things!


----------



## applemobile (Sep 28, 2012)

My 4x4 was referred to as a 'double rubik's cube' yesterday. Not quite sure what base he was working from, but I couldn't do the maths.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 28, 2012)

When I met another supposed cuber with an extended 3x3x5, I played moron and asked him "how much harder is that than a regular cube?". He said "well of course it's a lot harder, you have to solve the inner 3 layers like a regular cube and then the outer ones".

I was puzzled.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2012)

i walk around school well known by everyone, i start cubing properly, everyone jumps me saying can i play with this cube or that cube? DUDE! LEAVE ME ALONE! another thing which i don't mind too much but i seem to be known as the rubik's cube kid, i like that i'm known but 1. i'm not a kid, i'm a sixth former, older than the majority of the school, and 2. I have a name which everyone seems to have ditched.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 28, 2012)

People will continue to call you a kid until you're thirty or so. The only thing which changes is what people do so.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 29, 2012)

I was OHing down the 5th and 6th grade hallway and I just saw some 5th graders blankly stare at me and a 6th grader was like "WOAH!"


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha, so true.
I would like to tell them that it's impossible to get 5 sides, but then I'd rather laugh x)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 30, 2012)

In the canteen having my lunch, random guys from college passed by and whispered to each other 'Theres the Rubik's guy.' that is loud enough for me to hear. :S


----------



## uniacto (Oct 1, 2012)

When I was cubing in the student union building at my school, I looked up, and there were 3 guys about 20 feet away just staring and laughing. D:


----------



## WBCube (Oct 8, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> In the canteen having my lunch, random guys from college passed by and whispered to each other 'Theres the Rubik's guy.' that is loud enough for me to hear. :S


That's not such a bad thing eh?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 13, 2012)

So I'm going out to recess, and I pull out my 7x7 to play with. Then a guy walks up to me and says "Is that, like, 100x100? I heard that they make like up to 1000x1000."


----------



## Xyphos (Oct 14, 2012)

*Pull out a cube* *Do a H or Z perm* 
Reactions : DA Hell did you do that !!?? , Hacks , Haxor , Oh F*** 

Some other funny comments I found on YouTube on Feliks' videos :
-He fingered a girl once, she died ( really old joke not that funny anymore )
-He violated the rules, because he lubed his rubix cube. 
-Can you give me the cheat codes for this. 

Oh this is something that happened at my school :
While I was solving the cube at the canteen it popped I just put the piece back at random , then some juniors came in ( non-cubers ). While I was at OLL I saw one flipped edge I took it out and flipped the piece and put it back in then solved the rest. One of the juniors whispered " Hey a faster way to do it you take a piece out and flip it back in " they laughed , I chuckled xD.


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 14, 2012)

1. (Piece pops out, put it back in) "You`re cheating!"

2. (Check sheet for algorithm I haven`t learned yet) "Cheating!, You learned moves, I bet I could do it in 10 seconds without instructions!"

3."I solved it in 1 second once, then I got bored and got rid of my cube."

4."Gaaayyy!"


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 17, 2012)

the cheating one annoys me, but most of the people I cube around understand it now 

Problem is they always flip the edge and twist the corners whenever I give them it for a few seconds xD


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 17, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> the cheating one annoys me, but most of the people I cube around understand it now
> 
> Problem is they always flip the edge and twist the corners whenever I give them it for a few seconds xD



They dismantle mine sometimes.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 18, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> They dismantle mine sometimes.



give them a type c v wityou and dare them to pop the edge out in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 20, 2012)

one that i get all the time that gets old is when my cube pops (guhong v1, u know how those will pop ) or when i'm taking it apart, anybody around me is all like "OH, YOU BROKE IT!! HAHAHA!!" it gets so annoying.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2012)

Discreetly twisting a corner that was twisted due to popping and that feeling when no noncuber notices


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 20, 2012)

^ that


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 22, 2012)

A fun demo for a non cuber the other day: Take solved cube. Twist three corners right. Resolve it.


----------



## NEONCUBES (Oct 22, 2012)

I was playing with my gear cube at school at lunch time sitting with my friends a teacher walks up to me and says to that it is nerdy ( he wasn't at school the day Skyrim came out). I was just thinking what the hell is he thinking. Although another time I was getting something out of my bag and this girl sees my gear cube and picks it up and starts turning and she was amazed by it so yeah screw you teacher. My most recent experience cubing at school was on the bus coming from sport I was sitting up the back in the only free seat all these girls were sitting all around me just watching mensolve my megaminx 3x3x3 super cube they were all amazed while some of my friends were sittinga couple of seats ahead and were laughing because they thought the girls were staring at something on my face.


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 23, 2012)

From the Speedcubing limit thread:



Petro Leum said:


> i think speedstackers should take over the magic and mastermagic as events, as it fits their niveau.



Made me remember a conversation. I told a friend about speedcubing, he told me how boring it is, cause it's always the same.
Later we talked about fingersports in general, he said he finds speedstacking and penspinning cool. I said I don't like it, also because it is alys the same thing.
Then he told me "No, it is not the same!". I think I can't get him away from the thought, that speedcubing is just making stupid moves that always solve the cube :/


----------



## WBCube (Oct 23, 2012)

Dacuba said:


> I think I can't get him away from the thought, that speedcubing is just making stupid moves that always solve the cube :/



"So is there like, a bunch of moves you do in a row that solves it?"


----------



## applemobile (Oct 23, 2012)

It's cheating cos you memorised all the cheat codes


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 23, 2012)

I do the 7x7x7 on my way home on the bus. If someone says how hard it is I just tell them that it's easy, and there's instructions on the web.


----------



## BenVdd (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow you guys get alot of shitty responses.. Only bad response I ever had was a 12yo kid behind me on the bus telling his friend that i did the same moves everytime (cuz i use alot of Tperms cuz i'm only on 2look OLL/PLL). 

Most of the responses I get is like 'wow, are you really smart or is there a system" / "Wow, how many years of practice do you have" / "Are you practicing for the world record? ö ) / "Did you learn that by yourself" / "When i was a kid i was never able to do that". Oh and awkward stares when you look up after a solve. People notice you caught them looking at you and look away really fast... I do get the cute girl smiling after a solve from time to time tho ^^


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 24, 2012)

People don't realise how much we concentrate during the solve.
Also they think telling you "10 seconds is still ridiculously fast" or something whenever you get a bad solve actually makes you feel better. But I forgive the second one.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 24, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> Wow you guys get alot of shitty responses.. Only bad response I ever had was a 12yo kid behind me on the bus telling his friend that i did the same moves everytime (cuz i use alot of Tperms cuz i'm only on 2look OLL/PLL).
> 
> Most of the responses I get is like 'wow, are you really smart or is there a system" / "Wow, how many years of practice do you have" / "Are you practicing for the world record? ö ) / "Did you learn that by yourself" / "When i was a kid i was never able to do that". Oh and awkward stares when you look up after a solve. People notice you caught them looking at you and look away really fast... I do get the cute girl smiling after a solve from time to time tho ^^


true, there are a couple cute girls that crowd around me while i cube, and a lot of people think it's cool, but then there are also the jerks.


----------



## SajnGardux (Oct 25, 2012)

Recently, go just plainly insulted in the metro. Guys going like "what the hell, a f***kn geek, you must have no life and all" But then again, get some cool stuff as well
- People who want to scramble it for me
- The occasional smile from THE cute girl.
- "Yeah, I used to know how to unstick the stickers" etc etc


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 26, 2012)

Yet another fun trick to entertain the non cubers, this one with a 5x5: do the superflip pattern. tell them that its all messed up. undo the pattern, usually i can do that in like 40-50 sec, which even a non cuber can tell is fast. watch them be amazed.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 26, 2012)

ChrisBird said:


> I get that one all the time XD


Same here and the "put WD-41 in it".


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 26, 2012)

"I can't do the fourth layer"

- Guy doing a 3x3


----------



## uniacto (Oct 28, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> "I can't do the fourth layer"
> 
> - Guy doing a 3x3



"I got 5 sides once"


----------



## danielwithabat (Oct 28, 2012)

"Here give it to me. I can solve it in 10 seconds."


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Nov 21, 2012)

I was cubing with my Guhong V2 and someone came up to me at school and said, "That cube is low quality and crappy, you should by and original Rubik's Cube, why don't you give money to the creator!" I was like "OMG...first Rubik's aren't even the original creator, second, the Guhong V2 is obviously the best cube ever(took out piece and compared it to Rubik's.)"


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 21, 2012)

SajnGardux said:


> Recently, go just plainly insulted in the metro. Guys going like "what the hell, a f***kn geek, you must have no life and all" But then again, get some cool stuff as well
> - People who want to scramble it for me
> - The occasional smile from THE cute girl.
> - "Yeah, I used to know how to unstick the stickers" etc etc



People who want to scramble it for me.

I get that a lot, they think you can have the D face and The U face at 45 degrees and they think it wont pop.
Also the make it pop and they say I have a terrible cube.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 21, 2012)

Lucky, cute girls never notice me. 
The worst, I once let someone scramble it for me. They got like a three turns then a three piece pop. Whoops. 
Also, someone tells me "put some WD-40 in it". Now that they know, they say " I know how to make you sad, put WD-40 in your cubes".


----------



## sheep1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

I was going to put this in "Non-cubers do the darndest things, especially after they start to cube and are in the position of knowing enough about the cube to do the most damage possible", but such a thread didn't exist. So, I'll put it here. Recently, a relative of mine joined a Rubik's cube club at his school, but he didn't know how to solve a cube, nor did he even have one, for that matter. 

But wait!!!! It gets worse.

So, I lent him my cube for the time being so he could learn how to do it over the weekend. Three days later, I got the cube back, but when it was solved, I noticed that (with yellow on top) the green face was to the left of the red face, as opposed to the right. So, after a quick discussion, I found that he had dropped the cube, making the center caps fall off. I realized that when he was putting them back on, he hadinadvertently switched two of the centers. Then, noticing that it was unsolvable, he proceeded to PEEL OFF THE STICKERS, putting them back on according to the messed-up color scheme.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2012)

When people see 2x2 then says that's easy. Then they build a face (if that) and get stuck. They give it back and you solve it in like 5 seconds then they're like, "I set it up at an easy spot."


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 24, 2012)

sheep1234 said:


> I was going to put this in "Non-cubers do the darndest things, especially after they start to cube and are in the position of knowing enough about the cube to do the most damage possible", but such a thread didn't exist. So, I'll put it here. Recently, a relative of mine joined a Rubik's cube club at his school, but he didn't know how to solve a cube, nor did he even have one, for that matter.
> 
> But wait!!!! It gets worse.
> 
> So, I lent him my cube for the time being so he could learn how to do it over the weekend. Three days later, I got the cube back, but when it was solved, I noticed that (with yellow on top) the green face was to the left of the red face, as opposed to the right. So, after a quick discussion, I found that he had dropped the cube, making the center caps fall off. I realized that when he was putting them back on, he hadinadvertently switched two of the centers. Then, noticing that it was unsolvable, he proceeded to PEEL OFF THE STICKERS, putting them back on according to the messed-up color scheme.



Well f***. Ask him to pay for it and make sure to overcharge him


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Well f***. Ask him to pay for it and make sure to overcharge him



Most certainly good sir!


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 24, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Probably because the cubies are smaller... But then again, I wouldn't be surprised if you showed a non cuber a keychain cube and a regular cube and the non cuber thought the keychain cube would be easier because the pieces are smaller.
> 
> Show them an 11x11 and a keychain 2x2 (pieces are pretty much the same size) and see what they say



Haha this reminds of something. My mom decided that for my bday party, she could give everybody a rubiks cube. They were those mini cheap (party city?) 3x3s. I forgot how it came up but I think my mom asked, "Did anybody solve their cubes other than you and your friend?" (My friend knows how to, averaging 15ish on good days.) I was like, "Obviously not! It is really hard to figure out a cube on your own, and like impossible if you have only 5 minutes with it!" She said something along the lines of, "At least the cube that I got them was easier!" and then I said, "NO! IT'S JUST LIKE A NORMAL CUBE!! WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?" and she said, "Well the cubes, they're like smaller, so I thought..." and she just walked away.
NOTE: A lot of that was made up. I can't really 100% remember it all. All that I know is that basically my mom thought that smaller cubes were easier so lol



TheNextFeliks said:


> When people see 2x2 then says that's easy. Then they build a face (if that) and get stuck. They give it back and you solve it in like 5 seconds then they're like, "I set it up at an easy spot."



So true. Actually one of my friends (this was with a decent scramble, not a 3-4 move lol scramble) got the 2x2 into a T perm. From there, he couldn't do anything. If he got a PLL skip, then he would've solved it haha. 

Speaking of T perm, whenever somebody says, "I can solve that too!" I usually give it to them and they say, "Well I need more time than [insert a time from 5-15 minutes here]!" I respond with, "Alrighty then, I'll set you up. I will do every step for you, except the last step (of the beginners method, which leaves and only edge PLL)." All that I do is give them a U perm. It is so funny to watch, because they try to fix the three incorrect edges with a U, and then they realize they need to fix everything else with a U'. All that happens is a circus of U/U' for 10 minutes! xD


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 27, 2012)

A girl in class says, "Tou just do the same move over and over." I scramble and solve (slow-turning) and say, "Is that the same move over and over again?" She goes "Yeah". :

I really hate when you scramble for yourself and get accused of cheating.


----------



## Neel Shah (Nov 28, 2012)

After a boring lecture in math about volume, a kid says he can solve a 4x4(when he means 2x2)........................
Epilogue: He made excuses about not solving.

I tell my friend I got an official bld solve, he doesn't believe me. Then I show him my wca profile and he goes into a.......................................... A random prime ape gorilla dance in the library.

P.S. 86% of this story is true.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

http://06880danwoog.com/2012/12/03/more-challenging-than-a-blind-rubiks-cube/

For posterity.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 4, 2012)

I've found it's fairly entertaining to carry around a 2x2x2 and when physics grad students notice it, I make a comment to the effect that it's so easy to solve that only a complete ***** would have trouble. Amusingly, this gets a lot of them to give it a try.

A good skill to practice is the ability to twist a corner on a cube while it appears that you're just innocently scrambling it.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 6, 2012)

'TIS JUJU MAGIC!!!


----------



## WillMogli (Dec 10, 2012)

A girl at my school said that they sell 8x8x8's in WHSmith (a local book store). The worst thing is everyone seems to think she's telling the truth


----------



## Joseph Wong (Dec 11, 2012)

When my cube is scrambled and it pops and I accidently put tan edge back the wrong way and when I solve it I get an impossibile situation and they say, "You"re cheating you put the piece the other way."


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2012)

Someone said this to me after watching me solve it:
"I used to think that only really really smart people could solve it and that if you could do it you were a genius. But I guess that's not how it is since even you can solve it." (Gee, thanks.)


----------



## piece popper (Dec 15, 2012)

The only place that I really cube in public is in boy scouts, because my troop is really chill. Anyway, this one guy said that he had a friend that was a speedcuber (not how he said it, I cant remember exactly what he said), and that his friend could also solve a cube with 20 something. I asked him what he meant, because all I could think of was the 20x20 on a computer, or an icosaminx, but his hands were moving in a small cubic pattern. I think he meant 4x4, but it has 16 stickers on a face. He was like; I don't know but it had something to do with 20. :fp I thought this guy was smart.


----------



## IQubic (Dec 15, 2012)

I was solving a Square-1 at school the other day, when someone asked "Is that solved?
"No" I said
"But the colors match up." he replied
Looking down at the Square-1, I saw that the shape was wrong, but color were correct.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 16, 2012)

Wanna know a big difference between cubers and non-cubers? Cubers take longer to solve than to scramble, and non-cubers take longer to scramble than the cuber they give it to solve it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2012)

piece popper said:


> Wanna know a big difference between cubers and non-cubers? Cubers take longer to solve than to scramble, and non-cubers take longer to scramble than the cuber they give it to solve it.



Actually, sometimes, it takes a cuber longer to scramble the cube than the solve it.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess that's true for Feliks... I don't know but I scramble way faster.


----------



## IQubic (Dec 18, 2012)

Talking about the 3x3.
"I can beat the world record." a non-cuber say to me
"You can do it faster than 5.66 seconds?" I ask
"Yes i can, want me to show you?"
He takes the solved cube does an R, then an R' and says "Beat that."
Happens all the time with me.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 18, 2012)

"Bring your cube to school sometime." Bring square-1 to school. "What?" You said bring a cube.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 18, 2012)

IQubic said:


> Talking about the 3x3.
> "I can beat the world record." a non-cuber say to me
> "You can do it faster than 5.66 seconds?" I ask
> "Yes i can, want me to show you?"
> ...


Ok, the same guy from my troop who said the 20 thing: Anybody can solve the rubiks cube, watch this: R, R'
Me: How about from a full scramble
Guy: Ok no.

Don't you hate that algorithm?


Also, talk about out of date. This is a part of the rubiks solution guide:


----------



## uniacto (Dec 20, 2012)

piece popper said:


> Also, talk about out of date. This is a part of the rubiks solution guide:



I think in "official rubiks" competitions, they have to use a rubiks brand. I'm not certain though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, you have to use Rubik's brand. But I'm sure Feliks could smash those records with a Rubik's brand...


----------



## piece popper (Dec 20, 2012)

That was kinda my point. You can get sub- ten with a rubiks brand, and sub twenty, well, a common time on a rubiks brand for people with a year or more of experience. Anyway, cant you mod it so good that it practically becomes a zhanchi?

Also, a "cubers say the darndest things" thing: This guy was like, you peel the stickers, and I'm thinking, It would take me the amount of time to peel one sticker as it would to solve.


----------



## BernardoCunha (Dec 23, 2012)

i just laughed now because of the 5 sides one


----------



## BernardoCunha (Dec 23, 2012)

i girl in my class once said "hey, wasn't you who has a 11x11 cube or something?" referring to a 5x5 that i brought to school


----------



## BernardoCunha (Dec 23, 2012)

i started the cube thing in my school about 2 years ago, but it was only in my class, and about half of the class didn't really care to solve, they just sat there and watched us 
and you can't imagine my surprise when i saw someone i didn't know solving a 4x4, i got really proud of myself becaus i started it all


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 23, 2012)

Ive begun to see lots of new cubers spring up in my school, i don't know what it is about the new little guys solving that makes me shudder.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm glad when I see a new generation of cubers. Unfortunately, I've only seen one younger cuber and not many older ones. I'm not in one of those places where I can find other cubers occaisionally, I'm in a place where I find them periodically.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 24, 2012)

piece popper said:


> I'm glad when I see a new generation of cubers. Unfortunately, I've only seen one younger cuber and not many older ones. I'm not in one of those places where I can find other cubers occaisionally, I'm in a place where I find them periodically.



I think I'm in a place where I find them rarely. In fact, I've only seen one. But then, you never know unless they cube in public. I lot of people who see me regularly don't know that I cube. Best way to find more cubers is to make them (ie. get them interested and teach them)!


----------



## WBCube (Dec 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ive begun to see lots of new cubers spring up in my school, i don't know what it is about the new little guys solving that makes me shudder.



Strange, so am I. I've seen at least 5 or 6 kids walking around solving cubes in between periods.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 24, 2012)

My friend told me talked to his brother that goes to Harvard. His brother said his roommate was obsessed with cubing and was always cubing or talking about cubing. My friend said he could relate.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My friend told me talked to his brother that goes to Harvard. His brother said his roommate was obsessed with cubing and was always cubing or talking about cubing. My friend said he could relate.


What is your friend's brother's roomate's name? if it is Andy, Alex, Peter, or William, they have competed (But some of those might be from MIT or just happen to live in Cambridge). They are in state rankings. but they could be from another state and just moved to Cambridge.


----------



## IQubic (Dec 25, 2012)

My Brother thinks "On the 3x3x3 Nine stickers per side times Six sides is 54, and each sticker moves. There must 54 factorial combinations"
"No silly, there 43 quintillion combinations" I tell him.
We argue about this alot.


----------



## WBCube (Dec 25, 2012)

IQubic said:


> My Brother thinks "On the 3x3x3 Nine stickers per side times Six sides is 54, and each sticker moves. There must 54 factorial combinations"
> "No silly, there 43 quintillion combinations" I tell him.
> We argue about this alot.



What's there to argue about? Can't you just show him that he is wrong?


----------



## IQubic (Dec 27, 2012)

No, I do not understand how the 43 quintillion is found.


----------



## WBCube (Dec 27, 2012)

IQubic said:


> No, I do not understand how the 43 quintillion is found.



Here's a good video explaining it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV9k6dRQQe4


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 27, 2012)

IQubic said:


> No, I do not understand how the 43 quintillion is found.



You could at least show him that each sticker does not move but they're attached to their respective cubies.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 28, 2012)

I said something about a t-perm once and this guy was like "Eww, you're a pervert." What?

Also, If the stickers moved, wouldn't there be more permutations? Tell your brother good job for knowing how many _stickers_ there are.




Edit (because of multi-posting rule): I just asked my mom if I could lubricate my bigger cubes, and she said,"No, thats cheating." and I was like "According to the World Cubers Association-" Then my mom died laughing:fp wtf?


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 29, 2012)

IQubic said:


> No, I do not understand how the 43 quintillion is found.



I remember seeing an explanation somewhere. Search the forums, it should be somewhere, waiting to prove your friend wrong.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 29, 2012)

piece popper said:


> Edit (because of multi-posting rule): I just asked my mom if I could lubricate my bigger cubes, and she said,"No, thats cheating." and I was like "According to the World Cubers Association-" Then my mom died laughing:fp wtf?



She was highlighting how funny it was that you'd actually ask for permission to do such a thing.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 29, 2012)

In public today, "there's this kid in my school who can do a 16 sided one in 7 seconds."


----------



## piece popper (Dec 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> She was highlighting how funny it was that you'd actually ask for permission to do such a thing.



To clear things up, my mom doesn't like the idea of lubing. She thinks it's cheating. My dad on the other hand is fine with modding. My mom is not accquainted with cubing.

Oh, and, in Church this morning, this girl in my class said she knew somebody who could solve the cube in less than 5 minutes, and I was like, I can solve it in under one minute. Everybody was like, "Nahh", "sure", "other things like that":fp.


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 31, 2012)

piece popper said:


> I said something about a t-perm once and this guy was like "Eww, you're a pervert." What?


Maybe your signature holds the answer...?
Also, RUR'U' shall always be the sexy move!


----------



## piece popper (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats not what I said about the t-perm though. I was talking about its swapping effect. And I usually do the t-perm twice instead of the sexy move.


----------



## Indiana (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you show me that?
I'll mix it up so much you can't solve it!
can you give me your square?
is there a 4x4x4 square?
i bet a 2x2x2 is simpler!
is that a triangular cube (mastermorphix)?
AND THE MOST IRRITATING
i can solve in 1 minute
*throws it away and breaks it in 10 seconds*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 4, 2013)

Funny how in public when you're playing with the cube, most people assume you're "trying to figure it out" rather than that you're merely "solving it".


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 4, 2013)

*takes my cube without permission*
"Look at how fast I can turn it!" and/or "Look I can turn it fast just like her!"
*drops cube and 4 center caps fly off*


----------



## piece popper (Jan 6, 2013)

I got rubiks triangle and I mixed it up good, didn't I? Strangely, the guy who said rubiks triangle actually knew how to solve the pyraminx.


----------



## IQubic (Jan 9, 2013)

piece popper said:


> I got rubiks triangle and I mixed it up good, didn't I? Strangely, the guy who said rubiks triangle actually knew how to solve the pyraminx.


Well that makes two of you, assuming you can solve the pyraminx.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 10, 2013)

Brought Square-1 to school:
Non-cuber friend, "Another Cube?"
I do a /
Cuber friend, "it's not a cube right now!"

Cute girl saw me. Couldn't tell if she was impressed or thought I was a nerd. Probably the latter.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Brought Square-1 to school:
> Non-cuber friend, "Another Cube?"
> I do a /
> Cuber friend, "it's not a cube right now!"
> ...



it's probably the second one, all the friends that i know that are girls call me nerd. haha


----------



## Bestsimple (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate it when people just take my cube without asking and play with it.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 14, 2013)

"My record is 'insert age' ", It was funny, the first few times.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 14, 2013)

Non-cuber watches me scramble, frowns, takes cube, turns one face, stares at it for a couple of seconds, puts it down, looks away, and says... "what's the point in that?"


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 15, 2013)

"Don't scramble that cube; you said you have to give it to the judges unscrambled, at the contest tomorrow."


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 15, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> "Don't scramble that cube; you said you have to give it to the judges unscrambled, at the contest tomorrow."



lol... what? seriously?


----------



## uniacto (Jan 15, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> "Don't scramble that cube; you said you have to give it to the judges unscrambled, at the contest tomorrow."



I don't get it. haha, I think I saw your namecard at Cube Kingdom in Seattle, were you there? I thought I saw someone with one of those nail polish painted cubes, they looked similar to the ones in the pictures you posted awhile back.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah that was me, and I did one thing I wanted, I set the world record for old folks (54.8 years+) doing the 7x7x7. I'm now "2013BRAN01". I had a blast at the contest. I'm all ready to practice a *lot* harder for the next one.

The non cuber said "don't scramble" to me was about the 7x7x7 which does take longer than a 3x3. But it's an indication of a total lack of understanding of what cubers are doing all the time and I laughed out loud.

I figured out ways of painting cubes more efficiently and am going to paint some of the new Dayans when they come out in a month or two.


----------



## Chilli (Jan 29, 2013)

Can I shuffle your cube?
Don't look at me while I'm scrambling, you'll just memorise it!
I just peel the stickers off.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 29, 2013)

Blindsolving is witchcraft apparently


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 29, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Blindsolving is witchcraft apparently



It's the same as solving it sighted if you know the one pattern that solves the cube. The only hard part is knowing when you're done.


----------



## omer (Jan 31, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It's the same as solving it sighted if you know the one pattern that solves the cube. The only hard part is knowing when you're done.


LOL did you actually hear that one?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 31, 2013)

omer said:


> LOL did you actually hear that one?



That's what about half of them assume.

The other half think you have to be a genius.


----------



## omer (Jan 31, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> That's what about half of them assume.
> 
> The other half think you have to be a genius.


Well you can't blame them for thinking BLD solvers are genius, they look at a cube for a little while, close their eyes and solve the cube from memory. The same cube the non-cubers play with for minutes and can barely complete 1 side. It looks REALLY impressive. Same goes for big cubes.


----------



## TheRedBull (Jan 31, 2013)

"It's not legit if you don't figure out how to solve it on your own."
"I can solve it faster than you" *U U'* "See, World Record."


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 31, 2013)

responses:
it's not legit to comment if you don't even know how to solve it yourself

then you do U U' faster than him and say "i just beat yours"
then scramble and ask him to break WR NAO


----------



## TheRedBull (Feb 1, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> responses:
> it's not legit to comment if you don't even know how to solve it yourself
> 
> then you do U U' faster than him and say "i just beat yours"
> then scramble and ask him to break WR NAO



The first one is amazing, I'm gonna keep that one in mind.
I'm not really that good at making up good comebacks


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 10, 2013)

Slightly different, but I reckon it belongs here:

Noob cubers say the darndest things!

My contribution. Overheard in the cube club I attend, a conversation between two cubers who average around 1:10 - 1:30

"yeah, I think all these fast guys telling people to slow down and do slow solves and stuff all the time to get better, is just so people don't practice speed and break all their records."


----------



## omer (Feb 10, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> Slightly different, but I reckon it belongs here:
> 
> Noob cubers say the darndest things!
> 
> ...


A 60 move solve at 1 tps (crazy slow) is better then what they average, turning fast is bad if you take long breaks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 10, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> Slightly different, but I reckon it belongs here:
> 
> Noob cubers say the darndest things!
> 
> ...



LOL... good one...


----------



## Ryntak94 (Feb 10, 2013)

"Here let me see that." *motioning to my 2x2* "I wonder if I can get all four sides!" "Umm, I don't mean to be rude, but there's actually six sides there.."


----------



## Ryntak94 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh and lets not forget the the drunk guy at skeeters who gave me 5 bucks when I happened to set my record of around 23 seconds.

lucky f2l, the OLL FRUR'U'F' and a super easy PLL


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 10, 2013)

People think im stuck when im doing bld
Shows how slow i am D:


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 11, 2013)

After I demo a sub 15 solve:

"I used to be able to solve that in under 20 seconds back in the eighties. My brother was even faster than me! Once you learn the patterns its really easy!"

Oh really, so you and your brothers used to be the world record holders were you? Sub 20 on Rubiks brands with no proper speedsolving method? Leaving Minh Thai and Lars Petrus in your dust?

Or maybe you're just lying....

I actually said, "so that must have made you, what, second or third in the world? Did you compete much?"

She kept talking about how brilliant she was whilst failing to solve my 2x2. Didnt miss a beat. People around her laughed. Think I made my point.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 11, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> After I demo a sub 15 solve:
> 
> "I used to be able to solve that in under 20 seconds back in the eighties. My brother was even faster than me! Once you learn the patterns its really easy!"



That's just stupid of her. I despise people bragging about how awesome they are when in reality they aren't even close. But at least she got one thing right... it IS easy after you learn the patterns. Less easy though to get really fast at it.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 12, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's just stupid of her. I despise people bragging about how awesome they are when in reality they aren't even close. But at least she got one thing right... it IS easy after you learn the patterns. Less easy though to get really fast at it.



pssshhhh I can EASILY get a sub 10 solve on a 3x3, no problem. It's pretty easy after the first 4 sides after you remember those, whatchamacallits, algorithms or something?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 12, 2013)

uniacto said:


> pssshhhh I can EASILY get a sub 10 solve on a 3x3, no problem. It's pretty easy after the first 4 sides after you remember those, whatchamacallits, algorithms or something?



"Hah! I could get a sub-10 solve if I just practiced a little."

Owait that was me.


----------



## tomzeng (Feb 19, 2013)

The 2x2 seems to easy.......... It's so hard

Wow how do you do that                 :-D :-*


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 19, 2013)

tomzeng said:


> The 2x2 seems to easy.......... It's so hard
> 
> Wow how do you do that                 :-D :-*



Don't you mean: "That four one" seems easy?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 20, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Don't you mean: "That four one" seems easy?



I hate that. 

Lol. My sister asks me to let her try the 2x2. She gets the layer and oll skip. Then a j perm. Is this solvable?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 20, 2013)

***** in school stole my zhanchi. didn't notice until it was too late
went to him next day after asking around, and asked what he'd done with it
he popped it in study hall and threw all the pieces away


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 20, 2013)

Girl I like who likes me brings a cube to school. "I thought of you." 
She kept saying fix it instead of solve it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Girl I like who likes me brings a cube to school. "I thought of you."
> She kept saying fix it instead of solve it.



That's sweet. It actually doesn't bother me at all when people say "fix".


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just told my mom, 
"WR holder for 2x2 average is going to my comp on Saturday!"
"Really, who?"
"Christopher Olson."
"You sure it's not you? I thought it was."

I just hate when this happens because it gets me upset because it seems like people expect too much out of you.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 22, 2013)

I hate how people think theres age groups


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Just told my mom,
> "WR holder for 2x2 average is going to my comp on Saturday!"
> "Really, who?"
> "Christopher Olson."
> ...



ouch 

My dad is barely letting me go to the comp because he thinks going to a comp at the end of a week long break will somehow bring my grades down....


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Just told my mom,
> "WR holder for 2x2 average is going to my comp on Saturday!"
> "Really, who?"
> "Christopher Olson."
> ...



She's probably just proud of you...


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Brandon = this guy who goes to my school and is known for making up **** to look cool. He's kindof an *****. I think he is a pathological liar.
Me = me of course.

Brandon: "I've seen a 50 by 50 before."
Me: "What? No way, the largest I've ever even heard of is 12 by 12"
Brandon: "No dude, I saw it on youtube"
Me: "No you didn't, it doesn't exist. The thing would cost like $3,000.""
Brandon: "Well maybe the guy made it himself."
Me: "It would weigh at least 30 pounds! Wait was it a computer simulator?"
Brandon: "No it was in real life."
Me: "Shut up, Brandon, it doesn't exist."

That guy does stuff like this everyday.

Other things:
"No no no, the world record holder solves it face by face, which is really hard to do, but hes a master and that's why he can do it so fast."
"Oh come on, that's not fair, you do the fancy finger stuff, that's why you're so fast."
"2x2x2? That's got to be so easy."
"No, it's not scrambled yet, two of the colors are still right next to each other there." (after applying a good 50 moves. SLOW, FULL HAND turns.)
"What's the point of solving it again? Isn't it just the same thing over and over?"
And my least favorite:
"What's the trick to it?"
There is no trick! It's a set of algorithms applied to a wide variety of cases, after an intuitive foundation is built.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok. I am SO SICK of people telling me "Oh, well if you know the pattern..." as a way to make speedsolvers and bld solvers look less talented than they are. If it's so easy, you do it.

What do people MEAN when they say this? Do you think they actually believe that there is one alg that solves the cube from any scrambled state, or do they understand that a collection of algs can be learned and applied to different cases, and are just generalizing this collection to "one pattern"?


----------



## uniacto (Feb 22, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Ok. I am SO SICK of people telling me "Oh, well if you know the pattern..." as a way to make speedsolvers and bld solvers look less talented than they are. If it's so easy, you do it.
> 
> What do people MEAN when they say this? Do you think they actually believe that there is one alg that solves the cube from any scrambled state, or do they understand that a collection of algs can be learned and applied to different cases, and are just generalizing this collection to "one pattern"?



I get this reaction all the time. It's annoying, isn't it? Some people ask me like, "Do you look for a specific pattern or something?". I then proceed to show them a solve, and explain each step sorta like this:

White Cross on bottom first
Get the white corners and edges paired together correctly. Do it 4 times and insert the pair 4 times.
Get Yellow Cross on top. If it's a dot, you do this. If it's a line, you do this. If it's a "L' looking thing, you do this.
You get all yellow on top, but the edges are still not right.
You get the edges right, and you're done.

It's pretty easy to explain, and it usually keeps them quiet for a little bit.


----------



## lunari (Feb 22, 2013)

After solving and scrambling the cube several times for 10 minutes or so:
"Oh, you still haven't solved it yet?"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 22, 2013)

lunari said:


> After solving and scrambling the cube several times for 10 minutes or so:
> "Oh, you still haven't solved it yet?"



LOL... nobody has ever said this to me, but sometimes I wonder if that's what they're thinking because we solve it so fast and scramble it again as soon as it's solved that they can't tell that it was ever solved...


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I get this reaction all the time. It's annoying, isn't it? Some people ask me like, "Do you look for a specific pattern or something?". I then proceed to show them a solve, and explain each step sorta like this:
> 
> White Cross on bottom first
> Get the white corners and edges paired together correctly. Do it 4 times and insert the pair 4 times.
> ...



Ya that's good. I always just explain that fast solutions are as move-optimal as possible so using lots of algorithms is not nearly as important as learning intuitive solutions. I just don't understand why they think it must be so trivial. Maybe it's an easy way to convince themselves that something they don't understand isn't so hard after all.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 22, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Ya that's good. I always just explain that fast solutions are as move-optimal as possible so using lots of algorithms is not nearly as important as learning intuitive solutions. I just don't understand why they think it must be so trivial. Maybe it's an easy way to convince themselves that something they don't understand isn't so hard after all.



It's not really that hard. It's something to get used to at first, and then it really is pattern recognition. Even intuitive F2L becomes pattern recognition after awhile. OLL and PLL is obviously pattern recognition... you just know what moves to apply when you see a certain pattern.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> It's not really that hard. It's something to get used to at first, and then it really is pattern recognition. Even intuitive F2L becomes pattern recognition after awhile. OLL and PLL is obviously pattern recognition... you just know what moves to apply when you see a certain pattern.



I try to make it sound interesting, avoiding the claim that "it's just the same thing over and over again." 

You're right, but there are so many different ways to do something that even after a solid year of CFOPing, I am still learning lots of non-algorithmic things. For example, learning to solve crosses more finger-friendly, incorporating more x-crosses, f2l edge control, multislotting, and many others.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 22, 2013)

I just tell them that it's easy, there's instructions on the internet. The hard thing is doing it fast.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

I used to try to explain to them how cfop worked...
Now I usually just tell them "Google" or "it's magic!"


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 28, 2013)

A guy I work with saw my cube in my pocket and said he "used to be able to solve it". After about 5 minutes he'd put three cross edges in on red, and two were in the wrong place. When I told him the edges had to be in the right order, he said he "always gets there in the end". I tried to explain that it's physically impossible to solve with the edges in the wrong order, as the centres are fixed, but...


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I hate how people think theres age groups




But aren't there age groups???


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 2, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> But aren't there age groups???



Dont try to boil me blood

Edit: aka: no there aren't AFAIK.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 3, 2013)

Cuboris said:


> The other day I brought my cube to school and my friends were all reaching for it yelling, "I want to mix it up!"
> Then when I gave it to one of them, he just held it in his hands awkwardly and asked, "Um, how do I mix it up?"



Lol. Brought my square-1 to school once. That is exactly what was said.


----------



## Snoutmol (Mar 3, 2013)

In one of my classes, I sit next to this kid who's well known to be considered 'brainy'. He's always in the highest math classes, etc...
Anyway, I had my Rubik's cube with me in my backpack and I asked him one day if he could solve it:

"Yeah", he replied with a slight undertone of uncertainty.
"How fast?"
"About, uh.. 20 minutes. Yeah, I'm not very good."

So either he solves the cube intuitively in only 20 minutes or he has _really_ slow muscle memory. I think I'll stick with neither. 
Needless to say, I kept the cube in my backpack and didn't ask him to try and solve it.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. Brought my square-1 to school once. That is exactly what was said.


Probably what I would've said, too.  Square-1s, man...


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Snoutmol said:


> In one of my classes, I sit next to this kid who's well known to be considered 'brainy'. He's always in the highest math classes, etc...
> Anyway, I had my Rubik's cube with me in my backpack and I asked him one day if he could solve it:
> 
> "Yeah", he replied with a slight undertone of uncertainty.
> ...



I hate when people say that! They think that they can solve it, and then I give it to them. Then, they say, "It takes me about an hour, dude. I can't show you!"


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate that


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 11, 2013)

YouTube comment by comicpencil on "Rubik's cube former world record: 5.66 seconds Feliks Zemdegs":




> I am telling you, in the 80's, I used to make it in about 30 secs. The key factor is to memorize the cube before start. You can do the last 8 steps with your eyes closed. These days, with 0.010 secs online cube solvers, it is not the same history. But it is what it is.



:fp


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> YouTube comment by comicpencil on "Rubik's cube former world record: 5.66 seconds Feliks Zemdegs":
> 
> 
> 
> :fp



The irony, CFOP is 7 step.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> The irony, CFOP is 7 step.



IKR! I told him that. I'll post his reply here.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 11, 2013)

Come on, go ahead!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> The irony, CFOP is 7 step.



I'm sure he must have meant the last 8 moves/turns.


----------



## narwhal (Mar 17, 2013)

my mom is convinced that whenever my cube pops it's because im always "breaking them" then "fixing them agian"


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> IKR! I told him that. I'll post his reply here.



His reply:



> I don't know. I only know I am an old man and I've seen a lot. Rubik's is trying to flourish back again in new fresh minds avids for puzzles and shall do whatever it takes to make money. I knew a man that used to sell cubes as a retailer in festivals and fairs here in Texas. I'll never forget 'Erno's nightmare' a sinister black cube he had. He said it had letters and numbers only visible under infrared light he used to set up by heart as a private performance for those who could pay 5 bucks.


----------



## narwhal (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate when people spell it "Rubix"


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello Mr Rubiks cube guy,I just peel the stickers off,I once solved 5 sides but couldn't solve the last one,can I stuff it up for you? 

kids in my school say stuff like this all the time. -_-


----------



## CuberCat (Mar 24, 2013)

People in my school are like. "I heard this guy did it in like a minute, you gotta be so smart!". I say, "The WR is like 5.55 seconds", they say, "Don't lie, I know this stuff".
I also hate: "I used to be able to solve it, now I forgot it".
Also: "I solved it once", "I know someone that is smart enough to solve it".


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 24, 2013)

You just gotta tell them that it's like playing the piano or any other hobby. The challenge isn't doing it, but doing it well.


----------



## The Supreme One (Mar 25, 2013)

The school I went to was like overpopulated with cubers. FMC kids, CubeNubes, beginners, and speedsolvers. I quickly learned that when a classmate said they could solve it, there was a 2 in 3 chance they were telling the truth. 

The funniest one was there was this like _way_ ghetto chick (literally, she had a hat on sideways, a party organic t-shirt, gold chains, and was probably high right then) who didn't say she could solve it, but rather, asked to "see it". She took 15 seconds. 

Outside of school I got a lot of "you'll never get this one"

And from one beginner who used sune to permute the edges (IDK how he did it, I learned to orient edges, corner permute, sune the corners, and then solve the U, H, or Z case using only U and U' perm) I got "you use way hokey algs" and I'm like "yeah, but you take five minutes" to which he responded "I just need to move my hands faster." I facepalmed hard enough that it echoed off the building.

On topic again, I have never gotten "I've solved five sides" because our non-cubers at least have half a brain, but I have frequently gotten "I've heard you like solve it by doing [same two moves] (usually it's R D or U R) over and over again" I used to tell them no, but a few days ago one of them said "Not like just up and right, but like with backwards turns and stuff?" my mind was blown. I swear to god this kid could not do the cube.

I've also gotten "I know how to do it." (moments later) "You solved it! How do you do that?"


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 27, 2013)

The Supreme One said:


> The funniest one was there was this like _way_ ghetto chick (literally, she had a hat on sideways, a party organic t-shirt, gold chains, and was probably high right then) who didn't say she could solve it, but rather, asked to "see it". She took 15 seconds.



You'd, like, think this experience would have taught you not to prematurely judge people based only on appearance. But, you're right, like all way ghetto people are always high all the time.


----------



## adragast (Mar 27, 2013)

Just wrote this:
http://www.infobarrel.com/5_Things_Not_to_Say_to_a_Rubiks_Cube_Solver

Was fun to write


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 27, 2013)

My physics tutor noticed that even layered cubes don't have centre pieces so you don't know what side you are building. I was quite impressed.


----------



## omer (Mar 27, 2013)

adragast said:


> Just wrote this:
> http://www.infobarrel.com/5_Things_Not_to_Say_to_a_Rubiks_Cube_Solver
> 
> Was fun to write



1. "You got very lucky", you don't just get lucky. You won't ever solve the cube without trying just by being lucky, the chances are wayyy too small. If someone solved the cube by mistake it won't just him being lucky, it will be the whole world being lucky for just being on the same planet as a someone who accidentally solved the cube. The chances are very close to impossible.

2. There's nothing clever about peeling off the stickers. Speed-cubers hate when people say it not because they imagine someone doing it to their cube, speed-cubers aren't crazy. I bet most speed-cubers hate it because they just hear it all the time and it's just not funny.

3. Actually many times scrambles can be very easy, a lot of times my friends will scramble my cube in a way that will leave many blocks still intact, allowing me to do easy x-crosses. For a scramble to be hard the scrambler must make sure he scrambles all the layers.

Sorry for all of that but these stuff really bothered me in your article, I had to comment.


----------



## adragast (Mar 28, 2013)

omer said:


> 1. "You got very lucky", you don't just get lucky. You won't ever solve the cube without trying just by being lucky, the chances are wayyy too small. If someone solved the cube by mistake it won't just him being lucky, it will be the whole world being lucky for just being on the same planet as a someone who accidentally solved the cube. The chances are very close to impossible.
> 
> 2. There's nothing clever about peeling off the stickers. Speed-cubers hate when people say it not because they imagine someone doing it to their cube, speed-cubers aren't crazy. I bet most speed-cubers hate it because they just hear it all the time and it's just not funny.
> 
> ...



1. I mostly mentioned it because of the theoritical possibility of it.
2. Well, I beg to differ. Maybe you don't like the Gordian Knot story either?
3. I agree but I still think the mindset of non-cubers "I will scramble the cube so hard that you won't be able to solve it" is wrong.

I like comments so don't be sorry.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol was at the airport got a 23 sec avg (PB). This lady and her two sons (probably 2 and 4 years old) Saw me. They thought it was amazing (what else is new) and the lady asked me if I was good at math. I am so I said yes. She said I was the fastest she had seen. This was in New York so I thought of brandbest1, Noah, and city zach. All of which are faster than me.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol was at the airport got a 23 sec avg (PB). This lady and her two sons (probably 2 and 4 years old) Saw me. They thought it was amazing (what else is new) and the lady asked me if I was good at math. I am so I said yes. She said I was the fastest she had seen. This was in New York so I thought of brandbest1, Noah, and city zach. All of which are faster than me.



Yeah, because the probability of a lady meeting any one of the three possible people while they cube in a big city like NYC is almost zero


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol was at the airport got a 23 sec avg (PB). This lady and her two sons (probably 2 and 4 years old) Saw me. They thought it was amazing (what else is new) and the lady asked me if I was good at math. I am so I said yes. She said I was the fastest she had seen. This was in New York so I thought of brandbest1, Noah, and city zach. All of which are faster than me.



I live in CT


----------



## insane569 (Mar 28, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yeah, because the probability of a lady meeting any one of the three possible people while they cube in a big city like NYC is almost zero



Just to point this out, He thought of them, he didnt say there were people faster than him in NY. When I read NY I thought of cityzach.

OT: People who tell me hey can solve a 2x2 or ask me how hard a 2x2 is. I always say its easier for me, harder for you.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 28, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I live in CT



Whatever. Close enough. 

OT: My grandma says I have to teach her to solve 2x2 today. She wants to show her friends. I say "you don't have a 2x2 though." She said she would go out and by one lol. Wish me luck. Prolly going to teach 2 alg ll


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My grandma says I have to teach her to solve 2x2 today.



4 years later: She knows full EG and holds the average WR.


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

Funny thing, someone called my 2x2x2 a four-cube.


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Whenever a non-cuber turns my Zhanchi they say "I don't like it, it feels like jelly." Why would they say that?!!? DO NOT COMPARE MY DEAR CUBE TO JELLY!!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

When they say the cube is made up of 54 pieces.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 2, 2013)

Eazoon said:


> Whenever a non-cuber turns my Zhanchi they say "I don't like it, it feels like jelly." Why would they say that?!!? DO NOT COMPARE MY DEAR CUBE TO JELLY!!!



I love jelly!!!!


----------



## omer (Apr 2, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Funny thing, someone called my 2x2x2 a four-cube.


It is very right though: Each layer has 4 visible main pieces so it's true, each side has 4 stickers so it's true. Just because someone doesn't know the cubers' naming system for cubes doesn't make him wrong or stupid. This cube has the dimensions 2x2x2, but it also has 4 written all over it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 2, 2013)

My sister tried to take some of my lunch. I told her not to. She goes "hey look it's feliks zemdegs" me: :fp


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 2, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> I love jelly!!!!



you are what you eat, therefore....you jelly?


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 3, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> you are what you eat, therefore....you jelly?


I never said I ate jelly. Jelly is the name of my cat. Look at my youtube name.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

Noncuber: what are you ranked in America
Me: 3rd
Noncuber: I bet you're like 100th in china
Me: :fp


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Noncuber: what are you ranked in America
> Me: 3rd
> Noncuber: I bet you're like 100th in china
> Me: :fp



Hahahaha

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Whatever. Close enough.
> 
> OT: My grandma says I have to teach her to solve 2x2 today. She wants to show her friends. I say "you don't have a 2x2 though." She said she would go out and by one lol. Wish me luck. Prolly going to teach 2 alg ll



Your grandma is in! how's it going? did she learn now?



James Cavanauh said:


> once on the metro with my cube I was solving and some guy said " hey bro can i see that?" and im like sure... and he chucked it into the tracks and said "dont have a cheating cube now sucker"



Yes,i was same as you,i am not long in cubing,but some of my friends don't understand me,and thought i was weird.
what was your reaction？


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2013)

Some lady saw me playing with my cube today.

Lady: Is that a REAL Rubik's Cube?
Me: [I didn't really know what she meant.] Uhhh... yeahhh...?
Lady: How do you do that? And with one hand too!
Me: I just... do...?

Ok, I guess my responses are dumber than her questions. I didn't know what to say.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Noncuber: what are you ranked in America
> Me: 3rd
> Noncuber: I bet you're like 100th in china
> Me: :fp




Haha, you would be first in China!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 11, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Haha, you would be first in China!


Oh,seriously?don't scorn Chinese


----------



## JasonK (Apr 11, 2013)

cherry said:


> Oh,seriously?don't scorn Chinese



He's not scorning anyone, KCuber literally would be 1st in China for 4x4. He has a 36.83 average, and no.1 in China is Weixing Zhang with 37.70


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh dear, China needs to play catch-up.
Maybe they will make a copy of Feliks Zemdegs lol

(I'm not scorning anyone here)


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 14, 2013)

Random creepy dude: You chinese?
me: ummm no do I _*look*_ chinese????
random creepe dude: not chinese? FAKE!!!!!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 15, 2013)

We had a cube meetup. Lol this one kid. Told his mom he could solve a 9x9. All he did was parallel layers. :fp. And this kid kept asking us about out personal lives. I told him my name was feliks. One boy named Michael we told the boy was named Womack. He asked if the cube (a wittwo) was to pull apart so far. This kid was so annoying. Kept taking our cubes. Coolster01 and Youcuber2 can provide more info.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 19, 2013)

Before I always got annoyed with "how do you do that?" and would always say something correct and that they wouldn't understand. 

Now I just tell them you do 4 more again and again then it will solve. R U R' U'
I also show them it works (with the cube solved) 
Hahahaha! Trolling... With non cubers is fun.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zhanchi kid (Apr 21, 2013)

The old "don't look at it while I mix it up" or people saying, " I couldn't get that in ten years"


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm posting this here, if not to make me feel better about it, than just to contribute to the thread.

Be warned, it's long.



Spoiler



So the other day in school, I found out that I had a test in stat, which means my lunch would be earlier(and with a different group of people than normal) to allow for everyone to finish the test in the allotted time. I don't normally go to the cafeteria when I have a test, because I don't know anyone in that particular lunch, but this day I was really hungry. I got there, got my lunch, and ate it. After I finished, I took out my megaminx, like I usually do at lunch, to practice. I put in my earbuds and started solving and listening to music, at a rather loud volume. A few solves later, at the end of a particularly bad solve(sup-1 D, I noticed a group of what looked like sophomores and juniors(I'm a senior) staring at me. When I finished the solve, they started clapping. Then they got the rest of the cafeteria to clap. This is where I might lose some of you. I'm a shy person. I don't normally like attention, and especially not the type of attention they seemed to be giving me. I literally would have left and walked home if I could have. I was embarrassed for a split second, but then my anger took over and I gave them the evil eye and continued solving. They clapped after the next solve too. After that I just put my mega away. 
Later, still at lunch, I saw one of the kids that were staring at me walking out of the cafeteria with a school administrator-type-person. I assume it was for the clapping and how it seemed to make me feel, but I dunno. While he was walking away, he put his hands up like he was a celebrity and everyone started clapping for him. As he walking past me, I felt a strong urge to punch or trip him. Not all of this is cubing related by the way, but I think it has enough non-cuber interaction to be in this thread. 

tl;dr I hate [the people in] my school. So much.


----------



## YddEd (Apr 23, 2013)

Hm...
"You're using a cheating device!"
(When it pops) "Stop cheating!"
(Doing fingertricks) "How do you do that??!?!? *Tries it* *Pops* What the heck! Why does that happen? :/
"I'm gonna *mix it up* REAL good this time!" (Tells them that they can't really do that*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol. Some kids were like wtf how you do it so fast? It was 2x2 so I avg like 6. Also the solve was R U' R' R2 U2 R U2 R2. 2 gen lol.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 25, 2013)

I loan a 57mm Guhong v-2, to another physics grad student a couple weeks ago. Today he brings the cube into the department tea and asks if anyone wants to scramble it for him as he's been studying how to do layer by layer from a youtube video.

So I volunteer and while scrambling I twist a corner on the side he can't see. Forty-five minutes of frustration later, he says "none of my algorithms seem to be working on this" so I ask him to let me try. Remembering which way I added the twist, I simply rescramble the cube and this time give it the opposite twist. Of course it solves again.

I'm wondering how many times I can do this. They don't let you into physics grad school unless you're fairly smart but grad students do have a tendency to believe what they're told.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I loan a 57mm Guhong v-2, to another physics grad student a couple weeks ago. Today he brings the cube into the department tea and asks if anyone wants to scramble it for him as he's been studying how to do layer by layer from a youtube video.
> 
> So I volunteer and while scrambling I twist a corner on the side he can't see. Forty-five minutes of frustration later, he says "none of my algorithms seem to be working on this" so I ask him to let me try. Remembering which way I added the twist, I simply rescramble the cube and this time give it the opposite twist. Of course it solves again.
> 
> I'm wondering how many times I can do this. They don't let you into physics grad school unless you're fairly smart but grad students do have a tendency to believe what they're told.



lol, that is funny.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol. This kid brought me his cube. It was on pll. There was a two corner swap. And no edges. I take out an edge to switch them. I get called a cheater. Luckily my friend who is kind of a cuber confirmed it was impossible so they believed it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 25, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I loan a 57mm Guhong v-2, to another physics grad student a couple weeks ago. Today he brings the cube into the department tea and asks if anyone wants to scramble it for him as he's been studying how to do layer by layer from a youtube video.
> 
> So I volunteer and while scrambling I twist a corner on the side he can't see. Forty-five minutes of frustration later, he says "none of my algorithms seem to be working on this" so I ask him to let me try. Remembering which way I added the twist, I simply rescramble the cube and this time give it the opposite twist. Of course it solves again.
> 
> I'm wondering how many times I can do this. They don't let you into physics grad school unless you're fairly smart but grad students do have a tendency to believe what they're told.



lol... so mean...


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 25, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I loan a 57mm Guhong v-2, to another physics grad student a couple weeks ago. Today he brings the cube into the department tea and asks if anyone wants to scramble it for him as he's been studying how to do layer by layer from a youtube video.
> 
> So I volunteer and while scrambling I twist a corner on the side he can't see. Forty-five minutes of frustration later, he says "none of my algorithms seem to be working on this" so I ask him to let me try. Remembering which way I added the twist, I simply rescramble the cube and this time give it the opposite twist. Of course it solves again.
> 
> I'm wondering how many times I can do this. They don't let you into physics grad school unless you're fairly smart but grad students do have a tendency to believe what they're told.


So now he's feeling discouraged?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 25, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> So now he's feeling discouraged?



No, he can solve it again, it's all good. He is just a little suspicious. He knows I have extra cubes, so he said "maybe you swapped out one of the cubes". But he watched me pretty carefully while I untwisted it and could probably tell that an old man like me doesn't have the sleight of hand skills needed to pull out a cubie.

You know how it is with newbies, they're not at all surprised when algorithms fail. Maybe y'all have been cubing a long time, but I remember doing algorithms and being surprised when they worked over and over. When putting a pair down in F2L on the hidden side of the cube, for quite some time I used to turn it around to see if it worked.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hodari said:


> Or worse yet, when they hear you say you'd be able to do the sexy move faster one-handed if you had some decent lube...



Well sir... you have just made my day


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hahahaha you made my day too


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 26, 2013)

lol... that original post was from awhile back. But thanks for pointing it out... I never saw it before.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a strange and disturbing image coming into my head......
It involves cubes and... 
and...
Yeah, I'm going to stop there

It's always annoying when people say "can I scramble it?"
I always make them promise to go slowly since my cube explodes, and they do

Then they promptly go and explode it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 28, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I have a strange and disturbing image coming into my head......
> It involves cubes and...
> and...
> Yeah, I'm going to stop there
> ...



Lol. What cube?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 28, 2013)

The basic problem is that your turning speed is so fast. When they see you turn the cube like that, they think they can do it too.

By the way, the guy I loaned the Guhong to is no longer talking to me. I'm thinking he may have figured out I duped him.

This is too bad. The next time I was going to try swapping two center caps.

[edit]Later: So I apologized for twisting a corner. Turns out he hadn't realized I'd done this. He's still happily cubing. I got him started on Rido's hunting version of intuitive F2L.[/edit]


----------



## uniacto (Apr 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. What cube?



probably the void cube.


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 1, 2013)

I keep getting asked "can I mix it up?" because they apparently don't realize that the perfect cube would be one that self scrambled.


----------



## 5BLD (May 1, 2013)

This woman gave me so many blocks i felt almost guilty for sub-5ing it
Why dont people know how to scramble fuginel


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 1, 2013)

5BLD said:


> This woman gave me so many blocks i felt almost guilty for sub-5ing it
> Why dont people know how to scramble fuginel



lol yeah there's this guy who wanted to scramble for me and all he did was turn parallel layers :fp


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> This woman gave me so many blocks i felt *almost* guilty for sub-5ing it
> Why dont people know how to scramble fuginel



But not that guilty


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> This woman gave me so many blocks i felt almost guilty for sub-5ing it
> Why dont people know how to scramble fuginel



I wonder what her reaction was...


----------



## DanDaMan020 (May 3, 2013)

My friends can`t count. They call the 3x3 the 6x6 or 9x9, and they call the 2x2 the 4x4, and the Pyraminx the triangle, and the Megaminx the Pentagon Cube or Mecha-mix. And, what`s worse, I don`t have any cubers at my school to share my passion with


----------



## cxinlee (May 4, 2013)

I just heard the classic " He must be good at math" while cubing in the subway.


----------



## 5BLD (May 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I wonder what her reaction was...



She was like, do you have the WR


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 5, 2013)

5BLD said:


> She was like, do you have the WR



What did you say? Not yet.


----------



## CY (May 5, 2013)

1) "Some others turn it a few times and they're done. How about you?" --> Like they expect me to do it in 10 moves or something... I'm not THAT good
2) "Lol. I saw a 3-year old do that"
3) "Here let me scramble it for you... Urgh its so stiff. Add some WD-40 or cooking oil or something." -->Gosh. I had no problem with it
4) "Is it really hard? You must be very good at math"
5) "I heard someone could do it in 30 secs? Can you?" --> Duh...


----------



## 5BLD (May 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What did you say? Not yet.



Nah i told her I'm too old for that (jokingly)
Thats how i feel tho


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 6, 2013)

Recently in the car my sister's frined called my 2x2x2 the 4 Cube. Everybody calls it that for some reason. I get why, I just don't like that that is the default haha.

Also my girlfriend can't get the word "Pyraminx" into her head, she always calls it the triangle cube as well.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Recently in the car my sister's frined called my 2x2x2 the 4 Cube. Everybody calls it that for some reason. I get why, I just don't like that that is the default haha.
> 
> Also my girlfriend can't get the word "Pyraminx" into her head, she always calls it the triangle cube as well.



pyraminx:triangle cube :: 3x3:square pyramid


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 8, 2013)

*What is the stupidest thing a non-cuber has said to you?*

I get lots of people telling me stupid things about cubing. Easier to peel off stickers. I 'just undo the scramble'. What is it for you guys? What do non-cubers say that really gets on your nerves?


----------



## Stefan (May 8, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> stupid things about cubing. *Easier to peel off stickers*



Actually, that's correct.


----------



## DavidCubie (May 8, 2013)

Non-cubers are usually annoying and jelaous.


----------



## benskoning (May 8, 2013)

There is just a pattern to it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 8, 2013)

*What is the stupidest thing a non-cuber has said to you?*

Most stupid and there is a massive topic on this subject.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 8, 2013)

there is already a thread for making fun of noncubers in the of topic forum called "Non-Cubers say the darndest things!".


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 8, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Most stupid


THANK YOU!

Also:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13808-Non-Cubers-say-the-darndest-things!


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2013)

What's *the algorithm* to solve it?


----------



## nqwe (May 8, 2013)

Actually a algorithm is a step by step procedure, so they aren't totally wrong


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 8, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> there is already a thread for making fun of noncubers in the of topic forum called "Non-Cubers say the darndest things!".



I love how you say 'making fun of'


----------



## Bapao (May 8, 2013)

emolover said:


> What's *the algorithm* to solve it?



They knew all but PLL.


----------



## rj (May 9, 2013)

Lorenzo said:


> Them: "Do you use that "Right Inverted Down Inverted Right Down thing?"
> 
> Me: "No."



Woah! People actually know that?



(R) said:


> LOL if that's a joke
> What I was saying is that she probably liked you and pretended to be stupid in the hope it would start a conversation that would eventually end up with the two of you going out, getting married, and having 39 children all because of an acting maneuver because of e cube.
> jk but she probably likes you



I only like smart girls, 'cause they actually get the cube.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 9, 2013)

Lol. This kid was like do you use the rubiks method. I say no. He says what? There are other methods? Me: :fp


----------



## YddEd (May 12, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Recently in the car my sister's frined called my 2x2x2 the 4 Cube. Everybody calls it that for some reason. I get why, I just don't like that that is the default haha.
> 
> Also my girlfriend can't get the word "Pyraminx" into her head, she always calls it the triangle cube as well.


How can a triangle be a cube?


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

Haha, triangle cube is an oxymoron


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 15, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Haha, triangle cube is an oxymoron



Hahahaha, I'm gonna tell her that, that's hilarious.


----------



## googlebleh (May 15, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Actually, that's correct.



Haha, yeah it's putting them back on that takes time


----------



## 5BLD (May 15, 2013)

Some kids on the bus were like, "set up an easy squares and then put a blindfold on and solve it and put it on youtube. You'll get lots of subscribers"
I shouldn't have, but I had a real go at them, thinking that they'd actually listen, I then proceeded to do a proper blindfold solve. Why do people have such ignorant attitude.


----------



## Mikel (May 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Some kids on the bus were like, "set up an easy squares and then put a blindfold on and solve it and put it on youtube. You'll get lots of subscribers"
> I shouldn't have, but I had a real go at them, thinking that they'd actually listen, I then proceeded to do a proper blindfold solve. Why do people have such ignorant attitude.



I do legitimate blindfold solves and I don't have lots of subscribers. What do they think they are playing at?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Some kids on the bus were like, "set up an easy squares and then put a blindfold on and solve it and put it on youtube. You'll get lots of subscribers"
> I shouldn't have, but I had a real go at them, thinking that they'd actually listen, I then proceeded to do a proper blindfold solve. Why do people have such ignorant attitude.



Did you tell them that you actually have videos of you doing BLD? And you _do_ have lots of subscribers on YouTube.



Mikel said:


> I do legitimate blindfold solves and I don't have lots of subscribers. What do they think they are playing at?



LOL, same here!


----------



## 5BLD (May 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I do legitimate blindfold solves and I don't have lots of subscribers. What do they think they are playing at?



Why are people so attracted to fakes? Gah, the psychology...

And no I didn't tell them about youtube but I think doing a real blindsolve got the point across


----------



## Renslay (May 15, 2013)

How is that possible that I can't see this thread on the main page, where I always find threads with the most recent posts?


----------



## 5BLD (May 15, 2013)

Renslay said:


> How is that possible that I can't see this thread on the main page, where I always find threads with the most recent posts?



They changed it so they could see the pages they preferred and they thought were more important on their front page. I say we should petition


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Some kids on the bus were like, "set up an easy squares and then put a blindfold on and solve it and put it on youtube. You'll get lots of subscribers"
> I shouldn't have, but I had a real go at them, thinking that they'd actually listen, I then proceeded to do a proper blindfold solve. Why do people have such ignorant attitude.



Some people are so stupid :fp

Thank God I have smart classmates


----------



## RebelKeithy (May 22, 2013)

When telling people about trying BLD solves I get "How do you know when to stop?" a lot, it took me a while to understand why they would even ask that.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 22, 2013)

RebelKeithy said:


> When telling people about trying BLD solves I get "How do you know when to stop?" a lot, it took me a while to understand why they would even ask that.



They probably think we do the same thing over and over (devils algorithm). Some people need to think about it before they say how do you know when to stop lol


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 24, 2013)

Finally got asked the classic question "how long have you been working on that?" when I was doing my 7x7 in the line at the bank.

They seem to be assuming that I've never been able to solve it. If they were cubers they'd be asking how long I'd been practicing the thing.


----------



## Shantanu Modak (May 25, 2013)

When i was sitting in the bus stop some guy said to me
"I tried solving it for 40 years and I couldnt"
2013-1974=39


----------



## aceofspades98 (May 25, 2013)

Dude, are like, the state champion or something? Yes, yes i am. lololololol


----------



## aceofspades98 (May 25, 2013)

Dude, I have been trying to solve it for like 10 years.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 26, 2013)

I say I got a 34.07 oh solve. My dad says "you're slow I could do that" he is kidding ofc.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 26, 2013)

Shantanu Modak said:


> When i was sitting in the bus stop some guy said to me
> "I tried solving it for 40 years and I couldnt"
> 2013-1974=39



You should say, "Wow, 40 years... you've got some perseverence! I'm not that patient so I get frustrated if it takes me longer than [insert bad time here] seconds!"


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 2, 2013)

*scrambling a cube for me*
No, wait, 30 turns is too easy for you, let me do at least 100 turns so it is some challenge.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 3, 2013)

They always think you're watching and memorizing their scramble, when you're just trying to make sure they're not going to explode your main or run off with it...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

I tell my dad I got a 13.34. He says "on what? 4x4?" I laugh say no 3x3. He is like you are slow. I'm laughing, 13 seconds is half of the WR.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 4, 2013)

Today I got a cube that has Japanese color scheme. I showed a family member the cube and said " Look the color scheme is different it is called the Japanese color scheme " they said "yeah so. you still solve it the same right?" I said "Well no. It messes a lot people up to use this color scheme." they said "That must be why the Asians are so fast they have there own color scheme" I just walked away.


----------



## linderj24 (Jun 5, 2013)

Today i was solving at the end of class right before the last bell and someone came up to me took my cube and smashed it its a rubiks brand and the core is now completely wrecked


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 5, 2013)

linderj24 said:


> Today i was solving at the end of class right before the last bell and someone came up to me took my cube and smashed it its a rubiks brand and the core is now completely wrecked



That's good. They did you a favour. Now you can go buy a real speedcube. (Ok, I feel bad for you that someone broke your cube but honestly, you now have a good reason to get an even better cube.)


----------



## linderj24 (Jun 5, 2013)

i actually had ordered a zhanchi two nights before so yeah but it was my original cube


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 5, 2013)

linderj24 said:


> i actually had ordered a zhanchi two nights before so yeah but it was my original cube



 Sorry. Why did that person smash your cube?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 5, 2013)

linderj24 said:


> Today i was solving at the end of class right before the last bell and someone came up to me took my cube and smashed it its a rubiks brand and the core is now completely wrecked


My biggest fear when cubing at school right there. I feel like its always going to happen too.


----------



## BenVdd (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow what a ******.. I never encountered any negative reactions towards me cubing... but then again i only started last september when i was 21 already.. I guess if i did it when i was like 15yo I might have gotten some of these reactions..


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 5, 2013)

when im cubing a school people keep asking me if they can mess it up and then they do about 3 moves. also, they see me doing fingertricks and try do do it really fast and then drop it. even that can break a rubiks brand. one of my friends dropped a rubiks brand and is broke. sometimes they take my cubes without asking. some people stare at me cubing and then say ' did you just do that?' isnt is obvious that i did it if they were staring at me the whole time.

people keep coming up to me saying they can solve cubes when they cant even reverse 2 moves.

everyone thinks im weird cos i do cubes. that just makes them wierd.


----------



## linderj24 (Jun 5, 2013)

people take my cube without asking alot and they try to solve it every day the same people like they learned a speedsolving method in one night


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess I'm glad I'm not in school anymore with kids who don't know what it means to respect other people's property. But now my kids like to pick up my cubes and make them fall apart or explode.


----------



## TheRedBull (Jun 7, 2013)

Today at uni I finally heard something intelligent from a non-cuber:
"The cube can be described with goup theory, right?"
I was happy, and had faith in the non-cuber community, if that exists 
But then, later that day, when I was riding the train back home, a group of about 15 Dutch people joined and scattered over the train. A few of them were sitting within sight of me while I was solving my 7x7. When I was done, they actually clapped their hands for me. :fp

Now here's the catch: I actually know a great deal of Dutch. And here's what they said:
"Wow! That was fast!" (I solved the 7x7 in about 15 minutes)
"He's got a small one, too!" (When I got out my 3x3)
*general amzement and staring*

That's the kind of attention I hate...
On the other hand, it makes me really happy when I can explain what I am doing to people who really show their interest and give me the opportunity to share my love


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 8, 2013)

"You're buying another cube!?!?"


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 8, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> "You're buying another cube!?!?"


Yeah I get that - "why do you need so many?"


----------



## YddEd (Jun 8, 2013)

"You have another one?!?!?!" (cube)


*Gets out megaminx*
"YOU CAN'T SOLVE THAT!!!! IT'S IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!"
*Solves*
"YOUR A MASTER!!!"
*Thinks: No.*


"YOU'RE GOING TO *FAIL*!!!!!"
*Solves* "What did you say about me failing?"
"Erm... nothing... you're really good.."

Lol people these days.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 9, 2013)

I was trying to teach someone as school how to do it (it was the only way they would leave me alone) and they kept saying 'im stuck. can you do this bit for me?' people keep saying that they don't believe my pb is sub 10.

they keep saying its impossible to do it in less that 10s.

everyone asks me why there is a logo on one face.

everyone thinks is cheat.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 10, 2013)

try using the edit button.

Or Brest will have your hide off for double posting loljk


----------



## YddEd (Jun 10, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> I was trying to teach someone as school how to do it (it was the only way they would leave me alone) and they kept saying 'im stuck. can you do this bit for me?' people keep saying that they don't believe my pb is sub 10.
> 
> they keep saying its impossible to do it in less that 10s.


Tell them to watch all the WR times


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

"Your Cheating"
"Theres a trick you use"
"I once solved it"
"2x2 is so easy" Next thing you kno they cant solve it!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 11, 2013)

This girl sees 2x2. "Aww. It's so cute. I could never solve it though."


----------



## uniacto (Jun 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> This girl sees 2x2. "Aww. It's so cute. I could never solve it though."



:fp oh girls


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 11, 2013)

uniacto said:


> :fp oh girls



Yep. She is really nice and funny. She was laughing when she said that.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> This girl sees 2x2. "Aww. It's so cute. I could never solve it though."



Now go on and teach her


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 13, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> "2x2 is so easy" Next thing you kno they cant solve it!



someone as school borrowed my 2x2 cos they said they could solve it. half an hour later they still hadn't solved it and they didn't look they were going to until 2050.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 13, 2013)

Okso nobody knows how to scramble a square-1
As in they cant turn it


----------



## hfsdo (Jun 13, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Okso nobody knows how to scramble a square-1
> As in they cant turn it


or they end up with a solved one after 4 or 5 turns.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 13, 2013)

Before I lend it to them, I tell the physics grad students that the 2x2x2 cube is designed for children who aren't smart enough for the regular cube. It's hilarious.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 14, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Before I lend it to them, I tell the physics grad students that the 2x2x2 cube is designed for children who aren't smart enough for the regular cube. It's hilarious.



I should try that sometime xD


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 14, 2013)

do you have a 20x20?


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dad once said he could do it in 1:17. Sure enough he could do a cube, but not that quickly! We still don't know if he actually ever _did_ do it in 1:17. All I know is that I can still remember the day when I beat that record!

Personally I remember being able to get 1 side, but then being unable to figure out how to get the other 5 to work (i.e. only the white stickers matched up, not the sides of the white pieces).

We're getting some visitors over the next few weeks and I want to show them my cubing. I'll see what they say...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 14, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> Dad once said he could do it in 1:17. Sure enough he could do a cube, but not that quickly! We still don't know if he actually ever _did_ do it in 1:17. All I know is that I can still remember the day when I beat that record!
> 
> Personally I remember being able to get 1 side, but then being unable to figure out how to get the other 5 to work (i.e. only the white stickers matched up, not the sides of the white pieces).
> 
> We're getting some visitors over the next few weeks and I want to show them my cubing. I'll see what they say...



I'm curious... are they adult visitors or "younger" visitors?


----------



## rj (Jun 15, 2013)

When I get the "I used to peel the stickers" line. :fp


----------



## rj (Jun 15, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> Well to be fair, you can't expect people with no interest in cubing to know the world record. Do you know the sudoku/speedstacking/Swimming, etc WRs?
> 
> I think the name of this thread is not that good. I think I should be "Non cuber reactions" or something.
> I see lots of posts where people expect non-cubers to know stuff that only cubers would know.



I know all three. I don't have any interest in any of those sports.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 15, 2013)

rj said:


> I know all three. I don't have any interest in any of those sports.



I don't know any of them and I have a little interest.


----------



## rj (Jun 15, 2013)

Good for you. I'm a WR vacuum.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I don't know any of them and I have a little interest.


I don't know any of them and I have no interest 



rj said:


> I know all three. I don't have any interest in any of those sports.


So basically you're replying to a post that was from 2011?




There was a guy at school.(He didn't say anything) I was walking past him... ... he looks at my *brand new* Fangshi... ... *HE SMASHES IT OUT OF MY HANDS AND ONTO THE CONCRETE*. I give him a face, picks it up and slap/punches him real hard. Teachers would probably say "Oh don't bring your stupid plastic turning toys to school." but I would say "Why can people bring soccer balls to school?" *Trollface*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 16, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I don't know any of them and I have no interest
> 
> 
> So basically you're replying to a post that was from 2011?
> ...



What are people coming to nowadays. I'm surprised there are this many similar stories of people disrespecting other people's property. Did you give him a bloody nose? How did he react to your slap/punch?


----------



## uniacto (Jun 16, 2013)

That sucks. I didn't have the "privilege" of going to public school (I homeschooled for awhile), and now I'm in a program that lets me go to college for free while I'm in high school, so I've been around pretty mature people for most of my school career. I can't imagine what it would be like with people that have no respect for other people's stuff.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What are people coming to nowadays. I'm surprised there are this many similar stories of people disrespecting other people's property. *Did you give him a bloody nose?* How did he react to your slap/punch?


Nope, I would've if I was thinking 'clearly'.
Well.. he did nothing..


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 16, 2013)

A mixture. I'm gonna invite the "younger" (teenager) ones into my room and show them the cube.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 16, 2013)

"I'd never seen anyone actually solve a cube before."


----------



## uniacto (Jun 17, 2013)

cubing on the bench outside a store while waiting for my mom and sisters to finish shopping. 

two employees from store see me.

Asks standard non-cuber questions (e.g. how do you do that, is that a special cube)

i proceed to show them the mech of cube.

they ask for the cube.

i give it to them.

they do one turn and cube pops.

put pieces in and changes them after f2l

accuse me of cheating

I expected it.

/rant


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 17, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> "I'd never seen anyone actually solve a cube before."



That's not unusual. We are still a relatively small proportion of the general population. Speaking of which, I was at the blood testing lab last week and saw a woman with a 4x4. It was solved and I didn't see her turn it, but I was curious... unfortunately she had just finished her time in the waiting area and I never got to speak with her. (I would have.)


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's not unusual. We are still a relatively small proportion of the general population. Speaking of which, I was at the blood testing lab last week and saw a woman with a 4x4. It was solved and I didn't see her turn it, but I was curious... unfortunately she had just finished her time in the waiting area and I never got to speak with her. (I would have.)



Was it a Rubik's Brand 4x4 or a different type?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 19, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> Was it a Rubik's Brand 4x4 or a different type?



I didn't notice, but my gut recollection (if there's such a thing) tells me it didn't have enlarged holes...


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm waiting for the owners of a small business to look up the price of oak dust for me. Naturally I'm speed solving and scrambling. One of them tells the other "I saw that he got one side!" I treat this as an invitation to do a slow solve with the Rido hunting story for F2L and the LL algorithms treated as "magic you learn on youtube".

And those big cubes are rare. One time I was solving the 7x7 on a bus. A guy comes up to me, "you must be Carl". We were friends on facebook but had never met.

Solving big cubes on the bus is a bad idea because eventually you end up with a FMCL story that involves crawling around on a crowded dark bus at night trying to find cubies.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 19, 2013)

When I tell people that I can solve it in 23 seconds, everyone always says "I can solve that in 23... years!"
And then everyone calls my pyraminx a "Rubiks Triangle"
Can't forget the classic "I only got one side!"
And then one time, someone looked at my cube, said that it looked cheap, and received a full dose of my wrath.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 19, 2013)

Omg. I hate when people look at a Zhanchi and says its garbage.


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 19, 2013)

Some of them call cubing "rubiking" (wtf?)
Someone once said about my freshly lubed Dayan Zhanchi that it's a low quality cube because it's too loose.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2013)

*pops*

oh you need to get a new one, that one is old


----------



## YddEd (Jun 21, 2013)

People right now:
Takes my friend's cube
Turns it one layer
Turns it back
"I SOLVED IT!"


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 21, 2013)

A friend who is also a coach for children's sports is trying to get me to cut back on the cubing. He thinks 300 solves is too many because it will wear out my muscles.


----------



## Frubix (Jun 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> People right now:
> Takes my friend's cube
> Turns it one layer
> Turns it back
> "I SOLVED IT!"



Same with my cubes at school
Something extra: When someone does that, he always says "I can do this faster than you"

When my Zhanchi pops, some peopole say "Oh no, you broke it"
Or when I have a parity after a pop and I repair it, before I have the chance to say "It's an impossible possition", they say "YOU'RE CHEATING!!!!!"
At school the only puzzle my classmates can solve is a floppy 3x3x1


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> People right now:
> Takes my friend's cube
> Turns it one layer
> Turns it back
> "I SOLVED IT!"



Literally everyone I meet says that. EVERYONE. Then they brag that they can solve it faster than me.

EVERYONE.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 22, 2013)

You fix that by giving them a 4x4 w/ edge flip parity LOL


----------



## YddEd (Jun 22, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Literally everyone I meet says that. EVERYONE. Then they brag that they can solve it faster than me.
> 
> EVERYONE.


Yeah, then right after I post that, they go
"Hey, but I *can* solve it! I'm faster than you!"


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 22, 2013)

Someone asked if slamming the cube down is faster? :fp


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

You're cheating because You aren't using a Rubik's brand

something like that


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 22, 2013)

people in my class " i'm the world record holder. I did it in less that a second"

I don't even think that's possible.

someone in my class brought in a Rubik's brand and asked to race me ( he can't even solve it) then I do race him and other people keep trying to smash my cube (new fangshi) out of my hands.

everyone keeps taking my cubes in lessons because they want to copy my work and they think it's funny to take my cubes.

that's just some of the things non-cubers do to me at school.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 22, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> people in my class " i'm the world record holder. I did it in less that a second"
> 
> I don't even think that's possible.
> 
> ...



Wow, people are that mean to you? Is there anything you can reasonably do about it? I knew people could be stupid, but that is just extreme


----------



## Frubix (Jun 22, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> people in my class " i'm the world record holder. I did it in less that a second"
> 
> I don't even think that's possible.
> 
> ...



Once at school I was doing a 2x2 BLD solve and while I had the blind-fold on, someone lifted my blind-fold and I was able to look at the cube, during another 2x2 BLD solve while I was doing a Y-Perm someone tried to take my cube(I wasn't looking of course, blind-fold on) and I lost my place in the algorithm.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Jun 22, 2013)

YddEd said:


> People right now:
> Takes my friend's cube
> Turns it one layer
> Turns it back
> "I SOLVED IT!"





Spaxxy said:


> Literally everyone I meet says that. EVERYONE. Then they brag that they can solve it faster than me.
> 
> EVERYONE.



Never can stress that word enough...*EVERYONE SAYS IT*...there


----------



## YddEd (Jun 23, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> people in my class " i'm the world record holder. I did it in less that a second"
> 
> I don't even think that's possible.
> 
> ...


What's the point of cubing in class? It's pretty stupid imo.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 23, 2013)

The first visitor came and went yesterday. It wasn't long before he noticed the cube pictures on my desktop and subsequently asked if I had a cube.

I said I had three, and then went on to add that I did it in 17 seconds the day before. Of course, I got the usual "I can do it in 2 minutes", but he was amazed when he watched me doing it though...

He also takes is cube with him and does it on the train. Mindlessly, he says.

EDIT: I think this is a new one for us! He says that he got interested in speedcubing for "about a week", and then gave up because it was getting too complicated. That's from a university student, by the way.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 25, 2013)

When people see my newly snickered zhanchi and see it isn't a rubiks brand, they say 'that cube's fake!' Same with my megaminx :fp


----------



## Cuber1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Most annoying thing: I once got two sides :fp


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 26, 2013)

Cuber1 said:


> Most annoying thing: I once got two sides :fp



No, most annoying thing: Everyone then treats that person like a god of cubing.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gives to random person to scramble
Random person pops cube
Me: "It's okay, I can still solve it"
Puts edge back in and solves till LL
Realizes edge is flipped, takes out and puts back in
Random person: "CHEATER!!!!!!!"
Me: Completes PLL, then performs FU


----------



## Qthulu (Jun 27, 2013)

Frubix said:


> Once at school I was doing a 2x2 BLD solve and while I had the blind-fold on, someone lifted my blind-fold and I was able to look at the cube, during another 2x2 BLD solve while I was doing a Y-Perm someone tried to take my cube(I wasn't looking of course, blind-fold on) and I lost my place in the algorithm.


I think BLD is the least desirable thing to do at school. Use a table or something that prevents you from seeing the cube, but using a blindfold at school? Seriously?
No offense, but this seems like a perfect reason for people to bully you.


----------



## Rouseles (Jun 27, 2013)

My sister did a blind 3x3 solve at school and the crowd around her was to thick to see through with non cubers staring at the her and saying "can you do it" on replay mode


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 28, 2013)

I once had a bet that everyone in my year is stupid, and so I tied a tie around my head, and did a fake 3x3 BLD solve by seeing through the bottom. In my defence, I am currently learning BLD. And they feel for it. And now I'm a God to them. Plus, I won the bet


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> I once had a bet that everyone in my year is stupid, and so I tied a tie around my head, and did a fake 3x3 BLD solve by seeing through the bottom. In my defence, I am currently learning BLD. And they feel for it. And now I'm a God to them. Plus, I won the bet



Reminds me of Maxim... Don't do it again until you really know to BLD


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Reminds me of Maxim... Don't do it again until you really know to BLD



Lol I faked once but I didn't pass it as real. I told them..


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 29, 2013)

YddEd said:


> What's the point of cubing in class? It's pretty stupid imo.



Not in class. i take a cube to school so i can practice between lessons but most of the people in my class are really immature and they think it's funny to make fun of cubers. i keep my cube in my blazer pocket but now i have to put it in my bag in latin cos i'm one of the few people in my class who is actually good at it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe cubers get teased a lot in school and things because other people just see it as a snobbish geek trying to show off or something like that.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 29, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Maybe cubers get teased a lot in school and things because other people just see it as a snobbish geek trying to show off or something like that.



Or they're just jelly


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rouseles said:


> My sister did a blind 3x3 solve at school and the crowd around her was to thick to see through with non cubers staring at the her and saying "can you do it" on replay mode



He's thinking about normal solves when i did it in year seven. I don't do bld in school because if i had a crowd that big i would get distracted and mess up. i did do it once in school but i was in a room with only a few other people and it was still hard not to get distracted.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 29, 2013)

"Wooooaah! Can you actually solve that?!?!?!"


----------



## ianliu64 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol. Actually, I've gotten more popular after I showed off my cubing in school... Hehe. More jock friends :3

EDIT: 2 days ago I had 2 classes (and teachers) stand around me and watch me solve the cube... (Awk much...)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 30, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Lol. Actually, I've gotten more popular after I showed off my cubing in school... Hehe. More jock friends :3
> 
> EDIT: 2 days ago I had 2 classes (and teachers) stand around me and watch me solve the cube... (Awk much...)



Cubing made me more popular when I was in school too.


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 30, 2013)

Once,in school the teacher was absent and the substitute teacher came in .I was competing with my friends.just then teacher called our group.I thought he would take our cubes away so I immediately apologized. But guess what the teacher said? Can you really solve that thing in under a minute if I JUMBLE it up)
Lol


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 30, 2013)

And cubing has made me really popular in the school (and girls)


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 30, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> Once,in school the teacher was absent and the substitute teacher came in .I was competing with my friends.just then teacher called our group.I thought he would take our cubes away so I immediately apologized. But guess what the teacher said? Can you really solve that thing in under a minute if I JUMBLE it up)
> Lol



Well, if he really could jumble it I'm sure you'd be sup-1  Mixup cube anyone? (Does that count as jumbling?)


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2013)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Mixup cube anyone?


When people ask if they can "mix up" my cube, they usually just do (L' l y)*4, and then think they're amazing for making a pattern.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok so being of asian origin and short *and* a mathematician seems to make cubing nothing special at all but just 'expected' according to some ignorant onlookers I met today. My god, I'm sure even I've been out more than them.

On a happier note at least I had a good cubing session with a friend in the same place racing iphone sim one handed v two handed.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did you win?


----------



## cubeone (Jul 1, 2013)

Once I was cubing in an auto parts store and the man at the counter was so amazed that he told me I should be an engineer for NASA and then he videotaped me doing a solve so he could show his kids.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 1, 2013)

My second set of visitors, who were slightly younger than the first, where quite amazed (well the one which I showed, anyway).

He said something like "that's fast", and then went on to add that he had seen a few youtube videos of people doing it "really fast", with some fingertrick-style animation as he said this.

But he didn't seem familliar with the term "speedcubing" when I mentioned it to him.


----------



## Qthulu (Jul 2, 2013)

cubeone said:


> Once I was cubing in an auto parts store and the man at the counter was so amazed that he told me I should be an engineer for NASA and then he videotaped me doing a solve so he could show his kids.


And this is the part, where cubing finally turned into rocket science, literally 

To be fair, I was captured on video several times when I was sub-40, but they always said: "His hands are shaking" or other stuff which irritates me or makes me nervous. I mean actually solving on video is not a big deal for me, but shut your mouth when I'm doing your favor...


----------



## uniacto (Jul 2, 2013)

Was on an airplane with a friend and a guy was sitting next to us while we were cubing. He video taped us and said he was going to post it up on Facebook. He didn't even mention peeling off stickers or taking it apart or the one sides thing or it taking him a few years and he still hadn't figured it out yet. 

+respect for that guy


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 2, 2013)

A sister of my gf once asked "don't you have to look at it?!" When I was scrambling...


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jul 2, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Lol. Actually, I've gotten more popular after I showed off my cubing in school... Hehe. More jock friends :3
> 
> EDIT: 2 days ago I had 2 classes (and teachers) stand around me and watch me solve the cube... (Awk much...)


it made me popular for a bit but then people started making fun of me.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 2, 2013)

It's cool for a little. Then it gets old fast for non-cubers. 

Read the comments on the interview with a cuber on YouTube. Can link later.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> it made me popular for a bit but then people started making fun of me.


It made me popular a lot but then people started watching me and I got more popular, even sold a cube 
Got around 3-5 new cubers here.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> I once got 2 sides
> 
> or
> 
> I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. (lmao)



LOL!


----------



## Nihahhat (Jul 4, 2013)

*solving 7x7*
Random kid: "Is that an 100 or an 1,000?"


*cousin sees "random state" thingy on qqtimer*
Cousin: "Why don't you change that to Ohio?"


Kid: "Do you have that one... it's like... a square... you have that?"
Me: "Huh? *shows 3x3* You mean this one?"
Kid: "No..."
[later]
Kid: *sees Pyraminx on my table* "Oh, you do have the square!"
Me: "Dude, that's a pyramid."
Kid: "Hey, I'm not good with symmetry!"


----------



## YddEd (Jul 4, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> LOL!


I thought that post was from 2009 :/


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I thought that post was from 2009 :/



It was... 4 years ago...


----------



## YddEd (Jul 4, 2013)

Username said:


> It was... 4 years ago...


That's a long time. The longest time between replies (e.g this 4 years) was 2 years until now XD


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 4, 2013)

It's the first post, so considering that 1LastSolve was a new user, that was probably the first post they saw in this thread.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 4, 2013)

:3 Just cause it's from 4 Years ago, doesn't mean I shouldn't Lol at it. :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> No, most annoying thing: Everyone then treats that person like a god of cubing.



ikr! Whenever I tell somebody I'm actually going to the World Championships, they think I'm gonna win and ask what the prize money is. When I tell them there is NO chance of me winning and I'm in the 100's for what place I'll likely be in, they are baffled. They also think prize money should be $100,000 and thee should be age groups. They don't understand that comps are to meet people, not just to compete.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Ok so being of asian origin and short *and* a mathematician seems to make cubing nothing special at all but just 'expected' according to some ignorant onlookers I met today. My god, I'm sure even I've been out more than them.
> 
> On a happier note at least I had a good cubing session with a friend in the same place racing iphone sim one handed v two handed.



U good at maths? Hav u taken any a levels? I assume u r doing gcse cos ur same age as me. U entered for the maths challenge, the ukmt one? I got into the summer school which is like last 40. 57/60 in the second round. I'm excited cos me mathematician too, me Chinese, me very good!


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2013)

beingforitself said:


> A cube does have 54 stickers, and each sticker moves including the centers.



I thought the sticker doesn't move the piece moves.


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> lol
> how did that name come about anyway... just wondering



this famous youtuber (idk his name) made a lot of videos based on the algorithms R, U, R', U' or something like that and named it the sexy move


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> U good at maths? Hav u taken any a levels? I assume u r doing gcse cos ur same age as me. U entered for the maths challenge, the ukmt one? I got into the summer school which is like last 40. 57/60 in the second round. I'm excited cos me mathematician too, me Chinese, me very good!



Well it's good you're proud. Yes ive done the challenge and olympiad, done (i)gcse early, learning weird stuff. Also am teaching our class add maths a bit. Nice results, though i'm not entirelt sure what you're on about.
I'm not actually obsessed with just maths (only specific topics) so I'm just learning cool stuff like fourier descriptors and multiplication algorithms. If you understand the shonhage-strassen algorithm for some reason though, please message me, I'm trying to write a program with it but number theoretic transforms and using 85 as a root of 1 makes no sense to me.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Well it's good you're proud. Yes ive done the challenge and olympiad, done (i)gcse early, learning weird stuff. Also am teaching our class add maths a bit. Nice results, though i'm not entirelt sure what you're on about.
> I'm not actually obsessed with just maths (only specific topics) so I'm just learning cool stuff like fourier descriptors and multiplication algorithms. If you understand the shonhage-strassen algorithm for some reason though, please message me, I'm trying to write a program with it but number theoretic transforms and using 85 as a root of 1 makes no sense to me.



I was on about the imok, intermediate mathematical Olympiad and kangaroo. 

Admittedly I have never heard of shonhage strassen algorithm, but I googled it quickly, i kind of understand it, but knowing next to nothing about Fourier transformation don't help I Guess. It seem like that there is a lot of carrying on going on where you have to do, not huge amount, but quite a bit of calculation. I imagine a computer will be able to do it really fast, but it don't look much shorter than the original, long multiplication. 
Anyway I have an idea of how it works but is there a proof? 

This might be a noob thing to say but where do you need to use 85 as a root of 1? It's just taking the cyclic convolution of the two large integers, carry them on, and work the final sum out using mod? This might be completely bs and I might have understood wrong, however.

U mentioned u took maths challenges, how did u do?


----------



## Apansy (Jul 5, 2013)

*Gives cube to person*
*Person scrambles for 5 minutes*
*Solves cube*
"Oh, I didn't scramble it enough"


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I was on about the imok, intermediate mathematical Olympiad and kangaroo.
> 
> Admittedly I have never heard of shonhage strassen algorithm, but I googled it quickly, i kind of understand it, but knowing next to nothing about Fourier transformation don't help I Guess. It seem like that there is a lot of carrying on going on where you have to do, not huge amount, but quite a bit of calculation. I imagine a computer will be able to do it really fast, but it don't look much shorter than the original, long multiplication.
> Anyway I have an idea of how it works but is there a proof?
> ...



Meh i got a distinction in the olympiad.
So shonhage-strassen is a *lot* faster than the naïve algorithm. Why do we need 85 and 337? So a fourier transform is a transform which makes use of the roots of unity (we're, as you say, talking about cycles, see). But instead of using e^(2ipi k/ N) we are using something to do with 85, and instead of using the real numbers we're using some sorta ring to do with the number 337. This is what the FFT is. Convolution the way we do it as mortals is too slow, and O(n^2) is useless for huge calculations. 
And surely using mod is more complex than multiplication itself? As for pointwise multiplication I can't see how that can be less complex. As for proof, read their paper on it,
/offtopic

PM me if you've any ideas. Gimme an example of your cyclic convolution... Spose if we used roots of unity rather than a physical ring it makes more sense. Also stop using "u".


----------



## Gabriel H (Jul 5, 2013)

some guys filmed me solving the Rubik's cube lol
and once, a girls saw me solving BLD and stay there looking me.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

Gabriel H said:


> and once, a girls saw me solving BLD and stay there looking me.



If I was a noncuber, that's what I would do


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> U good at maths? Hav u taken any a levels? I assume u r doing gcse cos ur same age as me. U entered for the maths challenge, the ukmt one? I got into the summer school which is like last 40. 57/60 in the second round. I'm excited cos me mathematician too, me Chinese, me very good!


I got into the summer school too (I'm going in two days)! Except I only got 2/60 in the second round...


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

TDM said:


> I got into the summer school too (I'm going in two days)! Except I only got 2/60 in the second round...



you got into a different one to me then. your one is for good performance in the first round. as mine is a week later than yours. congrats


----------



## noob (Jul 6, 2013)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> "You're a retard, you know that?"
> "Yes. I'm definitely a retard. I only have a 4.0 GPA."



Dude take AP classes and GPA has nothing to do with knowledge you can be taking grade-level classes which mean nothing...


----------



## noob (Jul 6, 2013)

avgdi said:


> Today my friend said he was watching Rubik's cube videos on YouTube. He was on "Monkeyman's" page. (He was referring to monkeydude1313)
> He asked me if he was one of the top people in the world. I said he was fast but there are people that can sub10 the cube.
> He told me the fastest solve he ever saw was a 9 second solve behind the back.



That actually can be possible...


----------



## noob (Jul 6, 2013)

Chapuunka said:


> I don't know about others, but for me, I don't think anyone who says these things is stupid, nor do I try to make them feel so, but it's funny to *us* since we know better. Don't make radical generalizations, because I'm pretty sure most of us have similar views, especially if you're going to make a new user just for the purpose of this one post.



Good one!


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 6, 2013)

noob said:


> Dude take AP classes and GPA has nothing to do with knowledge you can be taking grade-level classes which mean nothing...



Story of my life. I take all AP classes, and don't have a 4.0. Honestly, these days, I think that extracurriculars are more important than classes (In terms of getting into college).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 6, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Story of my life. I take all AP classes, and don't have a 4.0. Honestly, these days, I think that extracurriculars are more important than classes (In terms of getting into college).



It really depends on what college/university you're planning to enter. Some care a lot about your marks and others care more about the other things especially if they stand out.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> It really depends on what college/university you're planning to enter. Some care a lot about your marks and others care more about the other things especially if they stand out.



And then there are those that care about both; screw Ivy League Q_Q


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> And then there are those that care about both; screw Ivy League Q_Q



Are you trying to get into Ivy League school?


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 10, 2013)

I was standing in line with my youngest son for the Polar Express in the original Legoland. I solved my cube many times and got all of the above statements in many different languages (and many times as there was always new people around me as the line moved)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I was standing in line with my youngest son for the Polar Express in the original Legoland. I solved my cube many times and got all of the above statements in many different languages (and many times as there was always new people around me as the line moved)



You must understand many different languages.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 10, 2013)

Norwegian and Swedish is much like Danish, and we have German and English in school. And the word "Rubik" sounds the the same in most languages


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 11, 2013)

Except in English, it is often pronounced "Aroubriks cube" by those lesser educated


----------



## SorcererPenguin (Jul 11, 2013)

2 Things: Oh I'll just peel the stickers off.

Oh so is it just a pattern you do ? Do you know the pattern?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 12, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Are you trying to get into Ivy League school?



I'm not good enough; I'll probably just head to the University of Maryland for undergrad. Free tuition, too


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm not good enough; I'll probably just head to the University of Maryland for undergrad. Free tuition, too



Free tuition is always nice.  When I went to university it was really expensive, especially since the exchange rate for CAD to US was really bad at the time. What are you studying?
(Sorry I just realized this is so off topic.)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

After math class a kid sees me with my friends megaminx. "What is that? The rubiks hexagon?" :fp The sides are pentagons. The best part was that we just learned about platonic solids lol.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> After math class a kid sees me with my friends megaminx. "What is that? The rubiks hexagon?" :fp The sides are pentagons. The best part was that we just learned about platonic solids lol.



lol, same thing happened to me, someone called my Mega a hexagon :/


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> lol, same thing happened to me, someone called my Mega a hexagon :/


Rubik's Pentagon lol


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Rubik's Pentagon lol



Calling it a pentagon is at least a bit decent (compared to hexagon). I don't think anyone would call it a dodecahedron though


----------



## Wassili (Jul 12, 2013)

I've actually had this guy call my megaminx a dodecahedron, and yet he knew nothing about cubing, and he was only 13 back then.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 12, 2013)

the non-cubers in my class were like so surprised that i could solve the 3x3x3 and so
once i was solving the 4x4x4
and this one guys eyes went wide 
he probably thought the 3x3x3 was the only rubiks cube in the world


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

ultimatecuber said:


> the non-cubers in my class were like so surprised that i could solve the 3x3x3 and so
> once i was solving the 4x4x4
> and this one guys eyes went wide
> he probably thought the 3x3x3 was the only rubiks cube in the world



Bring a bigger cube and his eyes will pop out.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

Wassili said:


> I've actually had this guy call my megaminx a dodecahedron, and yet he knew nothing about cubing, and he was only 13 back then.



Wow. No non cuber I have ever shown a megaminx has called it a dodecahedron.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 12, 2013)

i did i got a 5x5x5


----------



## Wassili (Jul 12, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Wow. No non cuber I have ever shown a megaminx has called it a dodecahedron.



Yeah, I was really surprised  What's funny was that he wasn't particularly interested in math or anything...


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow interesting


----------



## YddEd (Jul 13, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Calling it a pentagon is at least a bit decent (compared to hexagon). I don't think anyone would call it a dodecahedron though


"What's that? A.. Rubik's.... hexagon..? octagon..? OH! PENTAGON!"
"No, it's a dodecahedron."
"What? 0.0"


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 13, 2013)

Cube meet yesterday: person sees my unstickered 50mm zhanchi, points to it and says "I can actually solve this one!"


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

Wassili said:


> I've actually had this guy call my megaminx a dodecahedron, and yet he knew nothing about cubing, and he was only 13 back then.



You don't need to know about cubing to know that a 12 sided shape with pentagonal faces is a dodecahedron


----------



## YddEd (Jul 13, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Cube meet yesterday: person sees my unstickered 50mm zhanchi, points to it and says "I can actually solve this one!"


Just because it's smaller XD
Or maybe some other reason


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jul 14, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Wow. No non cuber I have ever shown a megaminx has called it a dodecahedron.



A teacher at my school did, they're not even a maths teacher.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 14, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> A teacher at my school did, they're not even a maths teacher.


He/she is still a teacher and should know though.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Cube meet yesterday: person sees my unstickered 50mm zhanchi, points to it and says "I can actually solve this one!"


Probably because there were no stickers on it (i.e. you don't have to _do_ anything to solve it).


----------



## TheRedBull (Jul 18, 2013)

Met a guy on the train the other day and he was like, "There are competitions for that, too, right!?"
Me: "Yeah, there's the World Championship in Las Vegas end of July."
Him: "My cousin is a cuber too but he's not allowed to participate at this year's WC because he's already won it 4 times!"
Me *mental facepalm*: "Cool! What's his name?"
Him: "Jan."
Me *shrugs*
*end of converstion*


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 19, 2013)

TheRedBull said:


> Him: "My cousin is a cuber too but he's not allowed to participate at this year's WC because he's already won it 4 times!"



lolwut?


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 19, 2013)

You can participate in the WC as many times as you like! Also, it might be interesting to look up "Jan" and see if anyone by that name has actually won 4 times.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 19, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> You can participate in the WC as many times as you like! Also, it might be interesting to look up "Jan" and see if anyone by that name has actually won 4 times.



Looking it up :fp


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> You can participate in the WC as many times as you like! Also, it might be interesting to look up "Jan" and see if anyone by that name has actually won 4 times.



Are you serious?


----------



## DAcuber (Jul 19, 2013)

People always say, "isn't there a trick to it? or "can i try" or "you're cheating" especially if the cube pops and its unsolvable ,so annoying. some people like when i do a j perm ,they say it looks like my hand is twitching. People think my stickerless cube is a cheat cube


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2013)

DAcuber said:


> yeah people always say isn't there a trick to it or can i try or you're cheating especially if the cube pops and its unsolvable so annoying some girls like when i do a j perm they say it looks like my hand is twitching i do teach some people some algorithms like the h perm or flower pattern the worst is when you tell them your personal best and they tell you to beat it and wont stop saying fail if you dont



I can't read that. No punctuation whatsoever makes it too difficult...


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 19, 2013)

Username said:


> I can't read that. No punctuation whatsoever makes it too difficult...



If you are struggling to read that post, there may be bigger problems at hand than his lack of punctuation.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 19, 2013)

DAcuber said:


> yeah people always say isn't there a trick to it or can i try or you're cheating especially if the cube pops and its unsolvable so annoying some girls like when i do a j perm they say it looks like my hand is twitching i do teach some people some algorithms like the h perm or flower pattern the worst is when you tell them your personal best and they tell you to beat it and wont stop saying fail if you dont


Lets see... 84 words in 1 'sentence' 



DAcuber said:


> Yeah people always say isn't there a trick to it or can I try or you're cheating. Especially if the cube pops and its unsolvable. So annoying some girls like when I do a j perm they say it looks like my hand is twitching. I do teach some people some algorithms like the h perm or flower pattern. The worst is when you tell them your personal best and they tell you to beat it and wont stop saying fail if you don't.


Dunno if that's fixed, or if it's unfixable.


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> If you are struggling to read that post, there may be bigger problems at hand than his lack of punctuation.



There aren't any, I can actually read that. 

I just wanted to show how important punctuation is


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 21, 2013)

Doing the cube while a guy rings up some paint at an auto supply store. He tells me that his kid is amazingly fast with the cube and can solve it in "like 3 minutes". I'm thinking, something like "his son must be reallly young". So I solve it in my usual around 35 seconds and he says that his son is actually a lot faster than 3 minutes.

He told me his son uses a standard Rubik's cube but has shown him that you can buy better on the internet. I told him that I'm using a 55mm Zhanchi and that he should get his son a DIY (it's good to give your kids projects). And that the world cubing contest is going to be held in town later this month.

Who knows what your non-cuber relatives are telling strangers about your times.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

I was solving a Zhanchi in school once and someone said "I bet there's a spring in there that makes it solve itself." -,-


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol my vacation. My uncle said the clicking sounds like the changing boards in airports/train stations.


----------



## Fieoner (Jul 26, 2013)

I love it when I meet a cuber and act like I don't know **** about cubing before solving his cube faster than him.
It's really funny when I say stuff like "you repeat the same moves" "you cheat" and "you are solving it without even looking" while scrambling xD


----------



## IcyBlade (Jul 26, 2013)

"Leave it to an asian to solve that....."
The one that annoys me the most. Also someone was doing the WORST scramble and scrambled it the FASTEST way to make my Zhanchi pop. Someone was like "Dude get a real Rubik's cube this is a cheap fake".


----------



## YddEd (Jul 26, 2013)

Fieoner said:


> I love it when I meet a cuber and act like I don't know **** about cubing before solving his cube faster than him.
> It's really funny when I say stuff like "you repeat the same moves" "you cheat" and "you are solving it without even looking" while scrambling xD


What a troll XD


----------



## KCuber (Jul 30, 2013)

It's not a real cube; it's a cheat cube


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 30, 2013)

A friend says he solved the cube at random once. Yeeeeaaaaah. 

Oh, and another one: Girl starts doing some turns on my ZhanChi and says "It's kinda loose, you should get the original brand"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

SatoshiPikachu said:


> A friend says he solved the cube at random once. Yeeeeaaaaah.



But I swear this did happen to me once before I knew how to solve it.


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 30, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> But I swear this did happen to me once before I knew how to solve it.


But did you have just a layer to complete, or was it at least partially solved? It's almost impossible to just do moves at random on a scrambled cube and end up with a solved cube. Of course, things like that _do_ happen, but any other reasonable hypotheses that makes it more likely for the cube to have been solved will have an advantage (that's Bayes's Theorem, a.k.a. the only useful thing I learned in high school math classes).


----------



## rj (Jul 30, 2013)

I had this lady who wanted me too teach her 5-year-old how to solve it. Also, when someone says "I peel..." I tell them about stickerless cubes. They meekly walk away.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

SatoshiPikachu said:


> But did you have just a layer to complete, or was it at least partially solved? It's almost impossible to just do moves at random on a scrambled cube and end up with a solved cube. Of course, things like that _do_ happen, but any other reasonable hypotheses that makes it more likely for the cube to have been solved will have an advantage (that's Bayes's Theorem, a.k.a. the only useful thing I learned in high school math classes).



No, it was completely scrambled. Granted, it wasn't totally random by the last few moves because I probably could see what would fix it by then (maybe 4-5 moves max at the very end), but the rest was random because I was a little kid who had no idea what I was doing. We just had a cube that lay around the house and whenever I felt like it I would go and make random turns for awhile until I was bored and did something else but then pick it up again later. I've posted about this in other places on the forum and everyone seems to think that either I subconsciously solved it or the cube was setup in such a way that made it easy or I am somehow (impossibly) the luckiest person alive...


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 30, 2013)

rj said:


> Also, when someone says "I peel..." I tell them about stickerless cubes. They meekly walk away.



Story of my life.


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Lets see... 84 words in 1 'sentence'
> 
> 
> Dunno if that's fixed, or if it's unfixable.


cmon i was just rushing


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 6, 2013)

Went to my yearly eye check: eye doctor of 8 years saw my 4x4 and was like "how fast can you solve that 4 cube?"

at least he was right on the number of layers and it's a lot better than other non cubers' comments....


----------



## Aceno20 (Aug 8, 2013)

Someone once told me that they solved 5 sides. Lol. I just laughed it off, not wanting to say anything bad


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 9, 2013)

/\ Take a picture cube, do two T perms, BOOM 5 sides solved!


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 15, 2013)

I brought my 7x7 to summer camp, and this non cuber comes up to me and asks me if I have a 10x10. I said that they don't exist yet, but he kept on insisting that his friend had one. I tried hard not to laugh. Another kid asked if my 7x7 was a 20x20. I asked him if he needed glasses.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 15, 2013)

First day of biology. Teacher asks to say our name and say something nifty about us. Me: I'm Ryan and I can solve a Rubik's cube. She asked about fast I was. I said about 20 seconds. Everyone was like bs, no way! My teacher said we would should test it with the scientific method lol.


----------



## Qthulu (Aug 15, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> I brought my 7x7 to summer camp, and this non cuber comes up to me and asks me if I have a 10x10. I said that they don't exist yet, but he kept on insisting that his friend had one. I tried hard not to laugh. Another kid asked if my 7x7 was a 20x20. I asked him if he needed glasses.


That's nothing. Someone in my class asked if I had an 81x81 cube when I brought my 9x9 to school...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First day of biology. Teacher asks to say our name and say something nifty about us. Me: I'm Ryan and I can solve a Rubik's cube. She asked about fast I was. I said about 20 seconds. Everyone was like bs, no way! My teacher said we would should test it with the scientific method lol.



wow school starts early for you
Did you bring a cube to prove it? 
I almost always have to do a few solves in front of the class when I mention I'm a cuber. (and I always have a few people ask for my cube and try to solve it throughout the trimester)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 15, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> wow school starts early for you
> Did you bring a cube to prove it?
> I almost always have to do a few solves in front of the class when I mention I'm a cuber. (and I always have a few people ask for my cube and try to solve it throughout the trimester)



I moved. That was today. I will. But my hand has been hurting so maybe not tomorrow.


----------



## Ruashua (Aug 17, 2013)

What people have said to me that I haven't seen in the 30 pages I scoured: 

*When seeing something harder than the 3x3* I can't even solve the regular one. (Great, you and everyone else)

"You must be a genius"
"I just followed online tutorials, anyone could do it if they tried hard enough"
"So you cheat..."

*Someone scrambles the 3x3 for 30 seconds, I solve it* How about I spend the next hour scrambling it, then let's see if you can solve it.

You should take a cuber's cube, put an extra red sticker on it and watch them try and figure out why they can't solve it.

"Does it come (from the package) solved?"
"Yes"
"That's kind of cheating, isn't it?"

*Refering to the megaminx* Where is your soccer ball one?

*Talking about 11x11* You spent 3 hours solving that? I wish I had that kind of time. 
(I hate the last sentence there. This comes from people who go to the bar and spend hours drinking there. They have the time, they just feel that solving a cube is the lowest priority thing to do, ever. To them, this is true, which is fine, but to me it is not the lowest priority. They believe everything else comes first, and they do not have the time....technically. If that makes sense. Also, this is my first post, I am not a "speed" cuber. A minute is probably my record for the 3x3. I just own 40 different puzzle "cubes", and I come here often.)


----------



## KCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

*friend walks up to me with a solved cube*

Friend: I figured out the best algorithm *pops out edge*
Me: :fp

Well at least he didn't peel the stickers off


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First day of biology. Teacher asks to say our name and say something nifty about us. Me: I'm Ryan and I can solve a Rubik's cube. She asked about fast I was. I said about 20 seconds. Everyone was like bs, no way! My teacher said we would should test it with the scientific method lol.



I'm Ryan and I can solve a Rubik's cube....


----------



## hoolahoop (Aug 30, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I'm Ryan and I can solve a Rubik's cube....



no way


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 17, 2013)

*When you speed solve at school whats the most annoying thing?*

I have a few -_-

1: They want to see it SO BAD
2: They say they take the stickers off
3: they say they can easily solve it

I have alot more but lets hear from what yall have to say!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2013)

Also change the title from school to public.. 

Believe it or not there are cubers older than 16 on this forum


----------



## rj (Sep 17, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> I have a few -_-
> 
> 1: They want to see it SO BAD
> 2: They say they take the stickers off
> ...



My mom yelling at me. I'm homeschooled.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 17, 2013)

rj said:


> My mom yelling at me. I'm homeschooled.



Same here. Homeschoolers unite!


----------



## rj (Sep 17, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Same here. Homeschoolers unite!



Yes! I love homeschooling. Your last name is my grandma's maiden name!


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 17, 2013)

People crowding around me like:
"HOW U DOOO DAT LIFE HAX BRO HAXXXXXXXX!"


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2013)

OMG SOLVE THAT *solved* AH MAI GAHD HERE'S A POUND IM DONE!!! 

by a drunk couple i met at the shop


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> OMG SOLVE THAT *solved* AH MAI GAHD HERE'S A POUND IM DONE!!!
> 
> by a drunk couple i met at the shop



I loled


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will post eevryday on here of what happens at school.
Today, someone said
"Dude what if they made a 1000x1000 cube!?!?"
Me: Ummm it would be VERY easy if you know how to solve any big cube it would just take WAY longer becasue of size."
Him: "Whatever"


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldnt say solving a 1000^3 would be described as "easy". Sure, you know the method to solve it, but my god will you be on centres for several days/months


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 17, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I wouldnt say solving a 1000^3 would be described as "easy". Sure, you know the method to solve it, but my god will you be on centres for several days/months



Just because something takes a long time doesn't mean it's "hard".


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Just because something takes a long time doesn't mean it's "hard".


Thanks for backing me up sneakly!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> Thanks for backing me up sneakly!



I'm just saying there's a difference between difficulty level and the time it takes to do a puzzle. Unless the "not easy" part of doing something that takes a long time is the fact that it is hard to stick with something that's so tedious. So actually you are both right. It's easy but it's hard. Just trying to differentiate...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 19, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> Thanks for backing me up sneakly!



I wasn't having an argument my friend , Just saying there is a lot of risk with crazy huge cubes. If you make a mistake then it could take hours to undo. It may not be "hard" in the conventional sense in that you don't know how to solve it (Like how it's impossible for non-cubers to solve a 3x3) but hard as in extremely irritating to do. Personally I'd have a much easier time making progress on a smaller cube than on a crazy huge cube.

Also, it's harder to lift a 1000^3 xD


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 19, 2013)

Imagine screwing up a parity alg on a 1000x1000 and having to start over...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 19, 2013)

So a 1000x1000 is not theoretically hard but it is practically hard. Does that define it pretty well on both fronts?


----------



## EternalE (Sep 23, 2013)

my friend scrambled my fangshi, and said he's give me a dollar if I could solve it in 30 seconds.

He counted really slow, and am wondering if he did something to the dollar.


----------



## hkpeople (Sep 23, 2013)

Me: talking about BLD (which I can't do but know the basics)
Friend: So... how do you know when you're finished? :fp


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 23, 2013)

hkpeople said:


> Me: talking about BLD (which I can't do but know the basics)
> Friend: So... how do you know when you're finished? :fp



You should reply, "Intuition."


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 23, 2013)

EternalE said:


> my friend scrambled my fangshi, and said he's give me a dollar if I could solve it in 30 seconds.
> 
> He counted really slow, and am wondering if he did something to the dollar.



aaaah the amount of sub 10 solves I've had from people who count slowly.

On the subject of counting, since us speedcubers use timers so often, I figured we'd have pretty good accuracy in measuring short lengths of time in our head. I managed a 10.17 average of 5 counting to ten with my eyes closed. I got a 10.01 on my first try xD


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 23, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> aaaah the amount of sub 10 solves I've had from people who count slowly.
> 
> On the subject of counting, since us speedcubers use timers so often, I figured we'd have pretty good accuracy in measuring short lengths of time in our head. I managed a 10.17 average of 5 counting to ten with my eyes closed. I got a 10.01 on my first try xD



10.26, 9.63, 10.02, 10.03, 9.78 = *9.94 Ao5*
You should make a thread for this challenge.


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 24, 2013)

World famous quote from non-cubers:

"Give me that cube, let me scramble it without you seeing it" Then they jerk it out of my hand and my main is a sticker less zhanchi so when they grab it and scramble it (more like destroy the cube practically) they scramble for like 5 minutes straight and i just get tired of it after like 1 minute and they turn LLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SSSSSSLLLLLLLOOOOOWWWWW and i get tired of them scrambling it so i try and get it back and they hold it in a VERY tight grip and i pull on it really hard to get my cube back and its sticker less and fairly loose so the cube explodes and the springs come out literally. Then they go tell the math teacher "It broke " and im like "WTF!?!? I CAN EASILY FIX IT!?!??!" 
Makes me so freaking mad -_-


----------



## Username (Sep 24, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> the springs come out





> "WTF!?!? I CAN EASILY FIX IT!?!??!"



You can easily fix a stripped core/stripped screws? TEACH ME


----------



## YddEd (Sep 25, 2013)

Username said:


> You can easily fix a stripped core/stripped screws? TEACH ME


Remember to teach me when he teaches you


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 26, 2013)

My uncle thought that cubes would be a big hit again if there was like pictures or something on it instead of colors...

So original. :fp


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 26, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> aaaah the amount of sub 10 solves I've had from people who count slowly.
> 
> On the subject of counting, since us speedcubers use timers so often, I figured we'd have pretty good accuracy in measuring short lengths of time in our head. I managed a 10.17 average of 5 counting to ten with my eyes closed. I got a 10.01 on my first try xD


Being in band and tapping my toes to keep time i started the inspection timer and got my foot in sync with it then started with my eyes closed and stopped at 10, but i got around a 9.4 average for some reason. Maybe it's because the beats per minute in band is much more than 60. I agree you should make a thread on this.


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Wow...*

So today, a guy in my band class comes up to me and shows me his rubiks brand cube that he got over the week end because he saw me solving the cube since school started and today in band, i go do you want me to solve it? and he rolls his shoulders like "idk" and he hands it to this other guy that can also solve it (only 3 people in my school can solve it and all 3 including me are in my band class) so the guy that can solve it in like 1:30, well hes a hardcore N00B at it and uses the begginers method to solve it and does not use ANY finger tricks. So any way, he hands it to him and i go wtf i can solve faster than him?! and he goes "whatever he is WAY faster than you" (i average 29 seconds) and i go :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:confused::confused::confused::confused::confused: WTFFFF!!!!!!!! and me and him are no longer friends anymore! that was THE MOST STUPID thing i have EVER heard in my cubing career....  Im about to order a dayan zhanchi stickerd and when i bring that to school people will be like "HOLY **** WHAT IS THAT LET ME SEE IT OMG"
same applys for my mirror cube.... smh


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> (i average 29 seconds)


You average 29 now? Wow, and I thought you were complaining about being slow? Last time I saw you on Skype, ~29 was your PB.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 10.26, 9.63, 10.02, 10.03, 9.78 = *9.94 Ao5*
> You should make a thread for this challenge.


 (8.05), (10.39), 10.14, 10.03, 9.85 = *10.01* average of 5

First try. I'm quite impressed with myself. Probably beginner's luck.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 26, 2013)

10.16, (11.64), 9.90, (9.55), 9.76 = 9.94 Ao5


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You average 29 now? Wow, and I thought you were complaining about being slow? Last time I saw you on Skype, ~29 was your *PB*.


Thats now 21.70 seconds!


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> So today, a guy in my band class comes up to me and shows me his rubiks brand cube that he got over the week end because he saw me solving the cube since school started and today in band, i go do you want me to solve it? and he rolls his shoulders like "idk" and he hands it to this other guy that can also solve it (only 3 people in my school can solve it and all 3 including me are in my band class) so the guy that can solve it in like 1:30, well hes a hardcore N00B at it and uses the begginers method to solve it and does not use ANY finger tricks. So any way, he hands it to him and i go wtf i can solve faster than him?! and he goes "whatever he is WAY faster than you" (i average 29 seconds) and i go :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:confused::confused::confused::confused::confused: WTFFFF!!!!!!!! and me and him are no longer friends anymore! that was THE MOST STUPID thing i have EVER heard in my cubing career....  Im about to order a dayan zhanchi stickerd and when i bring that to school people will be like "HOLY **** WHAT IS THAT LET ME SEE IT OMG"
> same applys for my mirror cube.... smh



Lol he won't be able to solve mirror cube. But don't get cocky. Just don't.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> So today, a guy in my band class comes up to me and shows me his rubiks brand cube that he got over the week end because he saw me solving the cube since school started and today in band, i go do you want me to solve it? and he rolls his shoulders like "idk" and he hands it to this other guy that can also solve it (only 3 people in my school can solve it and all 3 including me are in my band class) so the guy that can solve it in like 1:30, well hes a hardcore N00B at it and uses the begginers method to solve it and does not use ANY finger tricks. So any way, he hands it to him and i go wtf i can solve faster than him?! and he goes "whatever he is WAY faster than you" (i average 29 seconds) and i go :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:confused::confused::confused::confused::confused: WTFFFF!!!!!!!! and me and him are no longer friends anymore! that was THE MOST STUPID thing i have EVER heard in my cubing career....  Im about to order a dayan zhanchi stickerd and when i bring that to school people will be like "HOLY **** WHAT IS THAT LET ME SEE IT OMG"
> same applys for my mirror cube.... smh



Your reaction was a bit immature...It doesn't matter what method he uses or if he doesn't use fingertricks. What if he's just not a dedicated speedcuber like most of us? Let the kid have the satisfaction of solving the cube. It's a nice a feeling we all should have the opportunity to enjoy.

Edit: Yes, don't get arrogant. That's the number one mistake you can make in life. It completely transcends cubing.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Oct 1, 2013)

Friend: "Is the 4x4 easier than the 3x3?"
Me: what do you think?
Friend: well it's smaller, so yeah it probably is.
Me: Wait you mean the 2x2?
Friend: no the one with 4 stickers on each side.
Me: :fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## rj (Oct 1, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> Friend: "Is the 4x4 easier than the 3x3?"
> Me: what do you think?
> Friend: well it's smaller, so yeah it probably is.
> Me: Wait you mean the 2x2?
> ...



Teach him then! He sounds interested!


----------



## BoltKey (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey, I heard that for the 3x3 cube wr is something like 3 seconds right?
(later that convo) Yeah, I know the 5x5 cube, wr for that one is one hour, right? :fp


----------



## CubeMontster17 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, you're fast at:
Rubik cubes
Rubix cubes
Rubric cubes

I've even heard:
Rural cubes


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 4, 2013)

I've gotten arroobix cube and aerobic cube before....
I've also had someone call it the Asian cube


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 5, 2013)

Rubic cube


----------



## rj (Oct 5, 2013)

Random pair of teenagers in a car: Can you solve that rubix cube? 
Me: Yes. 
RPOTIAC: Show us!
Me: (Solves)
RPOTIAC: Wow! Amazing! You're a genius! Your IQ is 150! etc...
Me: :fp


----------



## Wassili (Oct 5, 2013)

rj said:


> Random pair of teenagers in a car: Can you solve that rubix cube?
> Me: Yes.
> RPOTIAC: Show us!
> Me: (Solves)
> ...



Was that necessary?


----------



## YddEd (Oct 5, 2013)

rj said:


> Your IQ is 150! (Which is true)


Yeah totally.
x^x=5 answer please.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Oct 6, 2013)

CubeMontster17 said:


> Wow, you're fast at:
> Rubik cubes
> Rubix cubes
> Rubric cubes
> ...



My grandma says it like "rubicubes"


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 6, 2013)

a lot of people call them cubic cubes lol at least that's more correct than most other names


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> a lot of people call them cubic cubes lol at least that's more correct than most other names



... because cubes are cubic? Really?


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yeah totally.
> x^x=5 answer please.



Is it bad if I know the answer of that to the first 10 digits..?


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Is it bad if I know the answer of that to the first 10 digits..?



Naw


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 7, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yeah totally.
> x^x=5 answer please.



e^W(ln5)


----------



## YddEd (Oct 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Is it bad if I know the answer of that to the first 10 digits..?


Nope, but rj should know more since his IQ is 150.


----------



## Bestsimple (Oct 7, 2013)

The most annoying thing is when people take your cubes without your permission, pop it, then come back telling you they broke your cube.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> The most annoying thing is when people take your cubes without your permission, pop it, then come back telling you they broke your cube.



OMG yes, happens like every day


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Nope, but rj should know more since his IQ is 150.



Eh not really. My IQ is around there and I only know the first 10. 
And anyway the answer I was thinking of was only the approximation. Alexander posted the true answer.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Is it bad if I know the answer of that to the first 10 digits..?



I know the first 20 digits... therefore I'm twice as smart as you!


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I know the first 20 digits... therefore I'm twice as smart as you!



Perfect logic.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Eh not really. My IQ is around there and I only know the first 10.
> And anyway the answer I was thinking of was only the approximation. Alexander posted the true answer.



Your IQ doesnt have to be high.
All you have to do is type it into wolfram alpha and memorise digits like you memo blind. 

Btw W(x) is defined as inverse xe^x

Also I'm not sure if everyone who is good at maths has a high IQ; I'm not even sure if my IQ is any higher(or lower?) than average though I'm good at a fair amount of stuff (like everyone else is).


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Your IQ doesnt have to be high.
> All you have to do is type it into wolfram alpha and memorise digits like you memo blind.
> 
> Btw W(x) is defined as inverse xe^x
> ...



Oh no. I'm not nearly as good at math as many people here.. I happened to know that particular problem because it was a challenge question on a math test. IMO IQ is hardly the biggest factor in someone's smartness(not a word?).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2013)

My last remark was made jokingly, for people who couldn't tell.

As for "smartness", if you define it similar to intelligence, IQ does have a big factor because IQ does measure intelligence. But the way that is measured is debatable on some fronts. And IQ by no means determines whether or not you will succeed in life. Also, wisdom is not the same thing as intelligence.


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> My last remark was made jokingly, for people who couldn't tell.
> 
> As for "smartness", if you define it similar to intelligence, IQ does have a big factor because IQ does measure intelligence. But the way that is measured is debatable on some fronts. And IQ by no means determines whether or not you will succeed in life. Also, wisdom is not the same thing as intelligence.



It does. I meant that someone with a lower IQ can still be far better at something than someone else. I know a lot of people who are better than me at math, and pretty much every subject.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> It does. I meant that someone with a lower IQ can still be far better at something than someone else. I know a lot of people who are better than me at math, and pretty much every subject.



You mean like sports, for example? I am remembering a previous conversation with you.


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You mean like sports, for example?  I am remembering a previous conversation with you.



Yep!


----------



## rj (Oct 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Perfect logic.



That means that she has deeper folds in her brain. Nothing to do with this toppic, but from memory: 3.141592653589793 Pi.


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

rj said:


> That means that she has deeper folds in her brain. Nothing to do with this toppic, but from memory: 3.141592653589793 Pi.



I know the first few hundred


----------



## rj (Oct 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I know the first few hundred



Nice. I'm getting there.


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

rj said:


> Nice. I'm getting there.



A digit per day is all it takes.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 10, 2013)

Know it to 46 d.p.

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993


----------



## KongShou (Oct 10, 2013)

"if i scramble it... can you solve it?"

:fp


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> "if i scramble it... can you solve it?"
> 
> :fp



All the time lol


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> "if i scramble it... can you solve it?"
> 
> :fp



Hey, at least proper terminology.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 10, 2013)

Had an hour before school started. Cubed for 55 minutes. Lol. Had a 5x5.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 16, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Know it to 46 d.p.
> 
> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993



I know all the digits, just don't remember the order...


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 16, 2013)

"wow ur so fast u should enter a competition"
-glares at them thinking dude u have no idea- D:<


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2013)

Renslay said:


> I know all the digits, just don't remember the order...



LOL!


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 17, 2013)

Renslay said:


> I know all the digits, just don't remember the order...



Haha...


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I guy in my class comes to me and says can i see your cube? I say why. Then he goes "I spent like 5 hours yesterday after school studing it on youtube and learning it!" And i said "Ok whats the notation?" He goes: "WHAT?!" And i say "ok then, whats the first step?" And he goes "Ummm im pretty sure its liike right inverted?" .... :fp :fp :fp :fp


----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Know it to 46 d.p.
> 
> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993


I know it to 46 as well!


----------



## cubeone (Oct 18, 2013)

Every day this guy I know asks me if I have a "cube of rube"
Someone I don't know sees me solve a 7x7: They are so amazed that they take a bunch of photos of the cube, but not of the guy who actually solved it.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

Everytime I bring my cube to school, people say that they just remove the stickers and solve it. Then they pick up my cube, and say "like this", and then show me how to peel them off, and thats when I flip..xD


----------



## BurntTheCube (Oct 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> give them a type c v wityou and dare them to pop the edge out in less than 5 seconds.



Same with my Weilong.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Oct 24, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> Everytime I bring my cube to school, people say that they just remove the stickers and solve it. Then they pick up my cube, and say "like this", and then show me how to peel them off, and thats when I flip..xD



When I brought my cube to school I let my class mates take turns scrambling it for me, and the way they all turned the faces annoyed me for some reason. They would grip it and slowly turn it using their wrist and rotate the cube before each turn. Maybe it is because I am so used to seeing speedcubers on youtube use finger tricks to solve and scramble? Idk. But it was just strange how they all did it the same way. Anyone else have experience with people doing this when you let them scramble your cube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 24, 2013)

I asked someone if they wanted to scramble my cube.
She said 'I don't know how'.


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 24, 2013)

@CubeSurfer
I see non cubers scramble cubes and try to solve then like this all the time. I think the reason they do it this way is because the limited experience they have with cubes is with store bought rubiks, so they don't really know what a "speedcube" is per say. Therefore,, they use turns like they would with a regular Rubik's cube, which are slow and wristy.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2013)

CubeSurfer said:


> When I brought my cube to school I let my class mates take turns scrambling it for me, and the way they all turned the faces annoyed me for some reason. They would grip it and slowly turn it using their wrist and rotate the cube before each turn. Maybe it is because I am so used to seeing speedcubers on youtube use finger tricks to solve and scramble? Idk. But it was just strange how they all did it the same way. Anyone else have experience with people doing this when you let them scramble your cube.



Of course, because non-cubers don't have cuber's fingers and their fingertricks.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Oct 24, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> @CubeSurfer
> I see non cubers scramble cubes and try to solve then like this all the time. I think the reason they do it this way is because the limited experience they have with cubes is with store bought rubiks, so they don't really know what a "speedcube" is per say. Therefore,, they use turns like they would with a regular Rubik's cube, which are slow and wristy.



Yes, I guess that makes sense. They just don't realize that a speedcube is so easy to turn, so they do it the way they know best which is the way they would turn a store bought Rubik's brand. 

@cube-o-holic 
I have had similar experiences where they will not even try to scramble it because they worry that they will do it wrong. Also, I have had the other side of the case where they will spend an unnecessary amount of time trying to "mess it up as much as possible." In my head I am always thinking, a scramble should only take less than 10 seconds... hahah.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 24, 2013)

"Is that(Dayan 2x2) harder or easier to solve than A normal Rubik's cube?"

At least 10 people has asked me this today alone

When the fail is strong, one facepalm is not enough
:fp :fp


----------



## kcl (Oct 25, 2013)

KongShou said:


> "Is that(Dayan 2x2) harder or easier to solve than A normal Rubik's cube?"
> 
> At least 10 people has asked me this today alone
> 
> ...



:fp :fp :fp I've gotten that a good 15 times in the last week.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 25, 2013)

I took my 2x2 in to school and I played a joke on one of my friends by twisting one of the corners so it was impossible to solve


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I took my 2x2 in to school and I played a joke on one of my friends by twisting one of the corners so it was impossible to solve


I did that with a 3x3 to someone once. They were doing Sune for almost 5 minutes before they realised what I'd done.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Oct 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> I did that with a 3x3 to someone once. They were doing Sune for almost 5 minutes before they realised what I'd done.


Haha i'm going to try that with someone! That's funny.


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2013)

CubeSurfer said:


> Haha i'm going to try that with someone! That's funny.


Some people see it faster than others. Someone else I tried it on (accidentally with a FangShi) took less than 10 seconds to before he realised the corner had been twisted.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 27, 2013)

When my friend was asking about shorter names for 6x6x6: "What is it called? Like a 6-spin?"

Ωgawd where do they come up with these


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Nov 2, 2013)

My dumb bro thinks modding a 6x6 is bad for it....


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2013)

TDM said:


> I did that with a 3x3 to someone once. They were doing Sune for almost 5 minutes before they realised what I'd done.



No no, I did it to my.. Acquaintance? He uses dan brown method, and he always does the sexy move one time too many because of the corner without realizing he just screwed up the rest of the cube.


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No no, I did it to my.. Acquaintance? He uses dan brown method, and he always does the sexy move one time too many because of the corner without realizing he just screwed up the rest of the cube.


lol, it does work better for that method. Way more difficult for beginners to see what's wrong. When they do EO-CO-CP-EP, beginners learn to recognise impossible OLLs.

Well, some do


----------



## thesolver (Nov 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> "Is that(Dayan 2x2) harder or easier to solve than A normal Rubik's cube?"
> 
> At least 10 people has asked me this today alone
> 
> ...



So true. People think that a speed cube makes it easier to solve the cube.
People always think that there is only one brand that sells a genuine 3x3.
Many of my friends have a bad opinion on Chinese cubes but in real life brands like DaYan and ShengShou are taking over the cubing market.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> "Is that(Dayan 2x2) harder or easier to solve than A normal Rubik's cube?"
> 
> At least 10 people has asked me this today alone
> 
> ...



Next time, just say "Yes"


----------



## thesolver (Nov 6, 2013)

Today I was solving a 3x3 and a small kid approached me and said that 1 second is the current WR.
Also some people think that you need a very high IQ and that you need to be really good in mathematics for solving a cube.
The best is when I took my pyra for a train trip, a fellow passenger asked me if that was called the Rubik's Tetrahedron.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in the army at the moment so I have a lot of time to learn OLLs and cubing in general. Most guys were pretty impressed with what I did, but one of them said something like "there is a certain algorithm(yes he actually said algorithm  ) which solves it every time".
Where do people get this nonsense? I explained gods number to him and that it's impossible to just know the alg cause of the huge number of possible states, but that's not what he meant. Weird..


----------



## typeman5 (Nov 7, 2013)

*cube pops* when i try to put it back in they say "so thats how you do it!"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> I'm in the army at the moment so I have a lot of time to learn OLLs and cubing in general. Most guys were pretty impressed with what I did, but one of them said something like "there is a certain algorithm(yes he actually said algorithm  ) which solves it every time".
> Where do people get this nonsense? I explained gods number to him and that it's impossible to just know the alg cause of the huge number of possible states, but that's not what he meant. Weird..



Well, there IS the Hamiltonian circuit aka Devil's Algorithm.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 7, 2013)

ahh yes. Just print that out and give it to your friends with the explanation that this is the only alg you need to solve it. As for the whole solve using R U continuously was because of some YouTube video that said such


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh I didn't realize that, thanks! Pretty sure tho that that was not what he meant 

I've always been doing 3x3 up until today, when I wanted to do a 7x7 solve. One of the guys sees me and goes "well now you're just kidding.."


----------



## thesolver (Nov 10, 2013)

typeman5 said:


> *cube pops* when i try to put it back in they say "so thats how you do it!"



Torpedoes to the rescue!


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's where practice comes in.


I've tried practising lookahead a lot, and although I haven't yet tried 2-sided PLL recog, my lookahead is still awful in some solves. I average similar times with slow turning F2L (just sub-18) and fast turning (~17.4). I've only recently tried slow turning a lot (before I've been using a metronome with the occasional slow solve), and although I am beginning to see slight improvements, I'm not improving much - my times have only gone down by 0.1s in the past few weeks. But at least my lookahead is improving. I am noticing that a lot more of my solves have no pauses between the first F2L pair and PLL, and I am getting a lot more sub-15s. My consistency within sessions is improving, but between them changes by a lot. I've had one where I've averaged sub-16 for over 75 solves, whereas in some smaller sessions (~30 solves) I've averaged sup-19. Sometimes my lookahead is so much worse than other times.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 10, 2013)

TDM said:


> I've tried practising lookahead a lot, and although I haven't yet tried 2-sided PLL recog, my lookahead is still awful in some solves. I average similar times with slow turning F2L (just sub-18) and fast turning (~17.4). I've only recently tried slow turning a lot (before I've been using a metronome with the occasional slow solve), and although I am beginning to see slight improvements, I'm not improving much - my times have only gone down by 0.1s in the past few weeks. But at least my lookahead is improving. I am noticing that a lot more of my solves have no pauses between the first F2L pair and PLL, and I am getting a lot more sub-15s. My consistency within sessions is improving, but between them changes by a lot. I've had one where I've averaged sub-16 for over 75 solves, whereas in some smaller sessions (~30 solves) I've averaged sup-19. Sometimes my lookahead is so much worse than other times.



when i was around that time i just turned as fast as possible and tried as hard as i can to actively look ahead. So try to track and predict each piece etc


----------



## thesolver (Nov 13, 2013)

Just a while a go, a kid was like "is that a Rubik's Zhanchi"


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 13, 2013)

thesolver said:


> Just a while a go, a kid was like "is that a Rubik's Zhanchi"



Thanks for getting this thread back on topic. It was rapidly becoming CUBERS say the darndest things!


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Thanks for getting this thread back on topic. It was rapidly becoming CUBERS say the darndest things!



Yeah. Once a kid came up to me and asked if that was a speedcube. Turns out his big Brother was one too.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2013)

The IQ Conversation has moved to here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25623


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> The IQ Conversation has moved to here:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25623



Thank you..


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 14, 2013)

Me when I started cubing:
I'M SO FAST I CAN SOLVE A CUBE IN 3 MINUTES!

Me now:
I'm so ****ing slow I'm not even sub-15...


----------



## KonKaii (Nov 14, 2013)

One time a friend came over and wanted me to tell him how to "fix" it...and expected me to tell him the "secret" in 2 minutes..

Another cried that cubing wasn't a hobby, its "just a group of people wasting their time trying to break a world record"....


:confused:


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> The IQ Conversation has moved to here:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25623



Thanks.


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Me when I started cubing:
> I'M SO FAST I CAN SOLVE A CUBE IN 3 MINUTES!
> 
> Me now:
> I'm so ****ing slow I'm not even sub-15...


Same (except I averaged 2 when I first solved one ). I don't see what's so hard about sub-15: if you average 60 moves, you should only need 4 TPS. I can do 10 TPS on T perms. But I can't get more than ~3.5 on most solves...


----------



## Trexrush1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Non-cuber :I went to a *tournament* once, I won it all! I do it in like, 10 seconds
Me: *Hands him a cube*
Non-cuber: *turns R and L layers stupidly*

Also...

Non-cuber: I took off the Stickers once (ive heard this too many times)

However...

I got two ex-non-cubers to learn a beginners method. One averages 1:05, the other never finished learning (his PanShi's corner stalks broke)

Unfortunately...

Non-cubers:*looks at 2x2* dat 4x4
Non-cubers: WR is like 10 seconds

epic facepalm


----------



## KonKaii (Nov 19, 2013)

One of my friends today told me to not use my "generic" cube (Fangshi v2) and instead to go buy a Rubik's brand cause it's better...really.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 19, 2013)

KonKaii said:


> One of my friends today told me to not use my "generic" cube (Fangshi v2) and instead to go buy a Rubik's brand cause it's better...really.



:fp


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 19, 2013)

That always happens with my friends, they think that the Rubik's brand is better :fp


----------



## thesolver (Nov 19, 2013)

I average 35s
So my friends handed over a 3 year old rubiks brand and I totally failed.
People think that the rubiks brand cubes are the best.
Also I tried to solve my friends Rubiks professor cube and now my hands feel like cobblestone.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 19, 2013)

thesolver said:


> I average 35s
> So my friends handed over a 3 year old rubiks brand and I totally failed.
> People think that the rubiks brand cubes are the best.
> Also I tried to solve my friends Rubiks professor cube and now my hands feel like cobblestone.



Ugh I had a Rubik's 5x5. Terrible thing. I solved it once and never ever wanted to play with it again.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

My zhanchi once popped in school. This kid was twisting it really hard, and it exploded. He started groveling and saying sorry, and asked me how much it costs. He's a really mean guy, so I said 30 bucks. And that's how I got my fangshi and moyu weilong 
Looking back, I wonder why he even offered to pay me back, cause he's that nasty.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> My zhanchi once popped in school. This kid was twisting it really hard, and it exploded. He started groveling and saying sorry, and asked me how much it costs. He's a really mean guy, so I said 30 bucks. And that's how I got my fangshi and moyu weilong
> Looking back, I wonder why he even offered to pay me back, cause he's that nasty.



You're awesome :tu


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> My zhanchi once popped in school. This kid was twisting it really hard, and it exploded. He started groveling and saying sorry, and asked me how much it costs. He's a really mean guy, so I said 30 bucks. And that's how I got my fangshi and moyu weilong
> Looking back, I wonder why he even offered to pay me back, cause he's that nasty.



Sounds like he's not really that mean, but you are?


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 23, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> You're awesome :tu



You misspelled *******.

Edit: a-hole then


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

I was just joking. I told him it's fixable...


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> You misspelled *******.
> 
> Edit: a-hole then



That's uncalled for.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> That's uncalled for.



but its the truth!


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> but its the truth!



I said I was joking, I never took money from him.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> I said I was joking, I never took money from him.



You never said you were joking.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

I did. After your first post. I'm sorry, ok. I don't want to seem like an ass to you. I would never be that mean.  it was just a silly joke.


----------



## windhero (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> I did. After your first post. I'm sorry, ok. I don't want to seem like an ass to you. I would never be that mean.  it was just a silly joke.



Try something like this:

"I lied to seem cool, got immediately busted and regret it as now I seem worse off than before I even opened my mouth"

Saying it's a joke after getting busted doesnt really cut it. Exaggerated version of what happened "I stole your car, but it was only a prank so it doesn't count".


On topic: Taught some guy at a bar how to mess up a cube by twisting a corner, he then immediately bets me to solve the cube in under a minute, twists a corner and calls me a cheater when I twist it back at the end of the solve :fp


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Nov 23, 2013)

When someone tries to solve your Magic.
I broke mine the other day and had to restring it (took about 2 hours) and then the next day at school I am solving it when someone asks to have a go. I say the monotonous 'no because it is really fragile and I broke it the other day and it took two hours to fix'. Doesn't stop this person taking it from my hands and start to play around with it.
And if you own a magic, you will know how annoying it can be to 'unscramble' it after you have messed up during a solve. The inevitable happens, and my magic is now scrambled. But then the person refuses to return it because they 'want to fix it'
And that is why I refuse to bring cubes to school anymore. Non-cubers, although I don't think they are stupid, are a pain in the neck to talk to about anything cube related.


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 23, 2013)

1. GIVE ME YOUR CUBE I CAN SOLVE IT
2. Can I mix up your cube?
3. Oh I can solve the 2x2 it's so easy give me that shtuff
4. WTF how do you do that!?
5. You should be on America's Got Talent!
6. How do you do that without messing up anything else?
7. DUDE HOW DO YOU SOLVE IT IN FIVE SECONDS (i average 31 seconds and I suck -_-)
8. How do you move that rubik's triangle?
9. My cube (store-bought) at home moves soooo slow 
10. He's the master of rubik's cubes!


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Windhero, you misunderstood. The incident occurred, I just never took the money. What did I lie about? Saying that I took money from him? Tis a JOKE! Why in the world would I lie about that? Are you implying that I should have indicated that it was a joke beforehand? If so, I get it. I didn't lie as such, but I get it. Peace. That's the way kids joke in India, so I'm sorry, but your car analogy kinda makes no sense. I never took money in the first place, so stealing the car doesn't apply. You don't have to bash on me so much, I never did it to seem cool. I just wanted to exaggerate on the fact that people who don't cube get all worked up when they pop one. For some reason, all you Finnish cubers seem hate on me. ( you, username, Roxnu). 
On another note: Your fangshi assembly video helped me a lot. Especially the core threading. Thanks!


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 24, 2013)

Come on guys, don't you guys get the joke?


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 24, 2013)

One time this guy turned my cube, and he said it was broken.
It is "broken in" close enough...


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> One time this guy turned my cube, and he said it was broken.
> It is "broken in" close enough...



Sorta the same thing happens to me. But in my case, they ask me why it's so smooth, and I say it's broken in. They tell me to buy a new one..:fp


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 24, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> Windhero, you misunderstood. The incident occurred, I just never took the money. What did I lie about? Saying that I took money from him? Tis a JOKE! Why in the world would I lie about that? Are you implying that I should have indicated that it was a joke beforehand? If so, I get it. I didn't lie as such, but I get it. Peace. That's the way kids joke in India, so I'm sorry, but your car analogy kinda makes no sense. I never took money in the first place, so stealing the car doesn't apply. You don't have to bash on me so much, I never did it to seem cool. I just wanted to exaggerate on the fact that people who don't cube get all worked up when they pop one. For some reason, all you Finnish cubers seem hate on me. ( you, username, Roxnu).
> On another note: Your fangshi assembly video helped me a lot. Especially the core threading. Thanks!



I saw a guy drop his wallet once, I took it and kept the money.
"a-hole"
I was joking, I gave it back to him. You're an a-hole for calling me an a-hole.

I guess I just don't get your sense of humor.


----------



## windhero (Nov 24, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> I saw a guy drop his wallet once, I took it and kept the money.
> "a-hole"
> I was joking, I gave it back to him. You're an a-hole for calling me an a-hole.
> 
> I guess I just don't get your sense of humor.


This.

I dont know much about indian joking culture but if this is it I am not impressed. To me it seems just like pretending to be something when in reality you are not; doesnt exactly bring a smile to my face. Should I have smiled/laughed at you stealing some poor guys cash? Even if it was a joke it did not and would never have had the desired effect.

Dont generalize finnish cubers here, I'm sure more people than us 3 feel the same way. We just felt like telling you and that is more of a coincidence than a stereotype.

If thats what you and people around you find funny, it's ok. I'd say most people would consider my sense of humour distasteful. The difference is that I generally choose my jokes based on the audience. I suppose you couldn't have known that some wouldn't appreciate that particular joke. I dont get your sense of humour, let's just leave it at that.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

windhero said:


> This.
> 
> I dont know much about indian joking culture but if this is it I am not impressed. To me it seems just like pretending to be something when in reality you are not; doesnt exactly bring a smile to my face. Should I have smiled/laughed at you stealing some poor guys cash? Even if it was a joke it did not and would never have had the desired effect.
> 
> ...



Ok, completely understandable. I won't generalize Finnish cubers, that was wrong. This is all such a small thing. Let's just not fight about it, and be friends. All good  ?


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> I saw a guy drop his wallet once, I took it and kept the money.
> "a-hole"
> I was joking, I gave it back to him. You're an a-hole for calling me an a-hole.
> 
> I guess I just don't get your sense of humor.



Again, understood. My bad. Let's call it quits. All I'm trying to say now is that I'm not a mean or bad person. At least I hope not. Stealing is totally against my values.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok fixed original quote.



TheNewbCuber said:


> My zhanchi once popped in school. This kid was twisting it really hard, and it exploded. He started groveling and saying sorry, and asked me how much it costs. He's a really mean guy, so I said 30 bucks. And that's how I got my fangshi and moyu weilong
> 
> *... he thought I was dead serious until I showed him how easy it actually is to fix my cube*



I get the joke and it is funny, but next time you post a joke of this nature, it helps to make it obvious afterwards that you are in fact joking or else other people think you really did it and get annoyed instead of laughing with you. It was a little harder to pick out the joke in this because you said he was nasty and mean which seemed to be a means of justifying taking money from him.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok fixed original quote.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the joke and it is funny, but next time you post a joke of this nature, it helps to make it obvious afterwards that you are in fact joking or else other people think you really did it and get annoyed instead of laughing with you. It was a little harder to pick out the joke in this because you said he was nasty and mean which seemed to be a means of justifying taking money from him.


Now that I think about it, that's absolutely true, and I would have thought the same thing seeing it. It's my bad.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2013)

"You can't look at it while I'm mixing it up."

^ Probably been said 1000 times anyway.


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

Randomno said:


> "You can't look at it while I'm mixing it up."
> 
> ^ Probably been said 1000 times anyway.



It has, but we don't care.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone experienced this?
"I bet I can solve that 2x2"
Me: "Impossible"
They proceed to randomly scramble it.
4 people have actually successfully solved it by doing that.


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2014)

ExplodingPie said:


> Has anyone experienced this?
> "I bet I can solve that 2x2"
> Me: "Impossible"
> They proceed to randomly scramble it.
> 4 people have actually successfully solved it by doing that.


If you do the same moves again and again, it'll eventually be solved.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 4, 2014)

ExplodingPie said:


> Has anyone experienced this?
> "I bet I can solve that 2x2"
> Me: "Impossible"
> They proceed to randomly scramble it.
> 4 people have actually successfully solved it by doing that.



Lot's of people have only seen a 3x3, so they think the 2x2 is easy.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 5, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Lot's of people have only seen a 3x3, so they think the 2x2 is easy.


But they actually solve it.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 5, 2014)

ExplodingPie said:


> But they actually solve it.



Haven't seen anyone yet.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

"Oh cool, Once my (Brother, friend, etc) Got the whole thing without a guide"

*shows 2x2x2 "Haha! that one looks easy, I could solve that one"

*See's V-cube 7 at book store "whoa, thats like 100x100 or something"

Me:"hey mom have you seen my 5x5?" "Is this it?" *holds up 3x3... *FACEPALM

*Teachs friend the first side. "HA! I'm a [email protected]#$^&$ genius"


----------



## Bossman (Jan 10, 2014)

*describing a 2x2* Wow that like a 4 one isn't it!?


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

ExplodingPie said:


> But they actually solve it.



They think they do. Really they do "random moves" that end up in a solved state again. If you want to prove they can't, do a y perm and hand it to them.


----------



## aspetuck (Jan 11, 2014)

"Is the 2x2 easier or harder than the normal one?" 
I saw 5 of my classmates try and none of them got it
"Wow the 2x2 is so much harder than the normal one. I got, like, 1 side once"


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 12, 2014)

*sees green center cap on scrambling table*
"Who left that button there?"


----------



## intheowetrust (Jan 12, 2014)

I got asked if I like my 3-sided or 4-sided cube better.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> They think they do. Really they do "random moves" that end up in a solved state again. If you want to prove they can't, do a y perm and hand it to them.



And people will say that you cheated


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 15, 2014)

A lot of people ask me why I have so many cubes (apparently 11 cubes is a lot), and my parents complain when I want more, specifically when I want another cube of the same kind. I don't understand the difference between this and owning several pens and pencils, or owning two cars instead of one.


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 15, 2014)

My friend just told me that if you only scramble the cube wih slice moves it is much harder to solve, i need to get new friends...


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 15, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> My friend just told me that if you only scramble the cube wih slice moves it is much harder to solve, i need to get new friends...



A guy actually believed that you can get lucky and find the solved position out of 43 quintillion permutations...


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 15, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> A guy actually believed that you can get lucky and find the solved position out of 43 quintillion permutations...



You can.

It's just very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very unlikely.


----------



## TDM (Jan 15, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> You can.
> 
> It's just very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very unlikely.


Not enough 'very's.

I brought my Primary WeiLong in to school today... I've only ever brought in black cubes. So many people saw the "white" plastic and the brighter stickers and asked "Is that a fluorescent cube?". At least five people.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 15, 2014)

People have used so many names for my puzzles.

2x2 = 2-way cube, 4 one, pyraminx = triangle, pyramid, Rubik's Pyramid, megaminx = no-ones even called it a dodecahedron, 3x3x4 = 3x4, rectangle, 4x3.

I think that's it.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 17, 2014)

People always say its too easy.
It drives me nuts because i hear it 20 times a day.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 23, 2014)

"Are you asian?"
"Do I look asian?"
"..."


----------



## markms (Jan 24, 2014)

When I don't have a cube in my hand my wife say 'You look puzzled'


----------



## 261B (Jan 25, 2014)

you...you're f****** countin'.

he's... he's f*****' countin'!

-Some drunk guy on the bus.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 1, 2014)

markms said:


> When I don't have a cube in my hand my wife say 'You look puzzled'



That's one step towards the appreciation of twisty puzzles!


----------



## Evan Wright (Feb 1, 2014)

How about rubik's triangle?[/QUOTE said:


> i made a rant about that on my youtube channel


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

"If I scramble it well enough, there's no way you'll be able to solve it this time." - a total genius


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 12, 2014)

aspetuck said:


> "Is the 2x2 easier or harder than the normal one?"


This often happens due to the misapplication of *Confined Space Complications*.

lol j/k, I made that up.



brian724080 said:


> A lot of people ask me why I have so many cubes (apparently 11 cubes is a lot), and my parents complain when I want more, specifically when I want another cube of the same kind. I don't understand the difference between this and owning several pens and pencils, or owning two cars instead of one.



-11 cubes is a lot. It makes sense to have a collection that grows beyond that, but it's reasonable for any non-cuber to see having 11 cubes a high amount.
-Same kind as in puzzle type (3x3x3, 4x4x4, etc.), or same brand type?
-Pencil will be run down and pens will be used up. Having a backup/replacements of small, cheap, and highly useful or necessary utensil is more reasonable than having tons of cubes.
-Different cars having many different and important attributes. Also, it's often necessary to have more than one car if/when more than one adult is involved.

Cubers say the darndest things!


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 12, 2014)

IamWEB said:


> -11 cubes is a lot. It makes sense to have a collection that grows beyond that, but it's reasonable for any non-cuber to see having 11 cubes a high amount.
> -Same kind as in puzzle type (3x3x3, 4x4x4, etc.), or same brand type? *Same puzzle type*
> -Pencil will be run down and pens will be used up. Having a backup/replacements of small, cheap, and highly useful or necessary utensil is more reasonable than having tons of cubes. *Cubes have the exact same attributes*
> -Different cars having many different and important attributes. Also, it's often necessary to have more than one car if/when more than one adult is involved. *That is the same with cubes, it's often necessary to have more than one when more than one cube or person is involved*
> ...



Yup


----------



## McMitch (Feb 20, 2014)

I on my lunch break at work and a guy I work with comes up to me. 

Him:Are you one of those freaks who can solve it super fast? 
Me:No, it takes me about a minute. 
Him:WOW!


----------



## McMitch (Feb 20, 2014)

Also, I was at home and one of the corners of my stickerless Zanchi looked like it was coming apart, so I pop it out to push it back together. 

Mum:Are you cheating? 
Me:*looks at her*
Mumulling the stickers off. 

IT IS A STICKERLESS CUBE.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 20, 2014)

Evan Wright said:


> i made a rant about that on my youtube channel



Watched the rant. I find it ironic that it bothers you when non-cubers call the pyraminx a "triangle" when in the video you refer to it as a "cube".


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 21, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Watched the rant. I find it ironic that it bothers you when non-cubers call the pyraminx a "triangle" when in the video you refer to it as a "cube".



Are we supposed to refer to non-cubic twisty puzzles as a cube?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 21, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Are we supposed to refer to non-cubic twisty puzzles as a cube?



... though I guess we still call it "cubing" instead of "twisty puzzling".


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 21, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> ... though I guess we still call it "cubing" instead of "twisty puzzling".



Do we?


----------



## HunterM (Feb 21, 2014)

"Have you ever solved it before?"
"I bet if I scrambled it you can't solve it" 
(while solving my megaminx) "whats wrong with your Rubik's cube"
"I have a cube nobody can solve" (A week later brought it to me and I solved it for him in under a min (was a pice of junk))
"I got 1 side once"


----------



## HunterM (Feb 21, 2014)

"My friend did it in like 10 minutes"


----------



## HunterM (Feb 22, 2014)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sounds like a 6 move Devil's Algorithm?



Yeah I think it was some Mexican kid on YouTube who posted a vid of it I tried when I had first started solving.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2014)

I think the majority of people in my highschool are really nice compared to the people that everybody one here knows; I do get the standard non-cuber comments, but I find that if you just respond logically, with a nice tone (not a smart-ass or know-it-all tone), and with a casual smile it generally goes over well.

-"Is the small cube harder than the regular one?" : *holds 2x2 and 3x3 up together* "Which one looks easier?" "The small one." "Well then, there's your answer!"
-"4-cube, 16-cube, 12 sided cube, etc" : I don't get these very often at my new school. The only one that's still common is "Rubik's Triangle" or "Triangle Cube". One of the smarter girls called it a triangular prism, which is still wrong, but at least it's a real geometric figure as opposed to a triangle cube.

I'll probably post how I respond to the others as I get them. Surprisingly many people actually ask me questions about cubing as opposed to making dumb comments. Common questions include "How long did it take you learn?" "How did you learn?" "When did you start doing it?" "What did you do to make your cube so fast/smooth?" "Are there other people who do that faster than you?". I like the people at my school more than those at the school I was at last year, at least in terms of common sense / saying the darndest things. xD


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> One of the smarter girls called it a triangular prism


lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol. I was doing 7x7 at school. "What is that, like a 100?" "No it's a 9x9" "Actually its a 6x6"
Why can't people count?


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. I was doing 7x7 at school. "What is that, like a 100?" "No it's a 9x9" "Actually its a 6x6"
> Why can't people count?



I get that 

ZOMGZ DO YOU HAVE A 100x100


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I get that
> 
> ZOMGZ DO YOU HAVE A 100x100


Solving a 4x4...

Non-cuber: OMG DOES THAT ONE HAVE LIKE TWELVE SIDES?!??!/1/11
Other non-cuber: Don't be stupid, it clearly has five pieces.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 22, 2014)

4Chan said:


> I used to take the stickers off.



YES!!! Haha I never fail to hear this when I'm cubing around non-cubers!

Here are some other common one's that I hear:
1. "Rubick's Pyramid"
2. "There must a trick to solving it"
3. When I'm drilling algs and everytime the cube returns toma solved state the person tells me I already had it solved.
4. *Me solving a 2x2* Oh I bet I could solve that one. "Can't even solve a face*

Gotta love non-cuber's reactions/comments though lol.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2014)

4. *Me solving a 2x2* Oh I bet I could solve that one. "Can't even solve a face*

I literally took me about 10 minutes to teach my friend how to solve the first layer of a 2x2 in under a minute haha


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

I know someone who can solve a 3x3 in a few minutes but can't solve a 2x2 given half an hour. You can be able to solve a cube, but you're still a non-cuber


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2014)

It takes him that long to solve a 2x2? Doesn't he understand that it's just the corners?


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It takes him that long to solve a 2x2? Doesn't he understand that it's just the corners?


Yes, and I've told him that, but he just can't solve it. Probably because he usually solves the LL of a 3x3 edges then corners, and he doesn't know where the corners go because there are no solved edges to look at. I tell him look to look at the first layer... I don't get why he can't do it, but he can't.


----------



## Tom606060 (Feb 24, 2014)

From a real stupid kid : It can turn?? Also: "I solved a row of three pieces!!"


----------



## NamesYUNoLeft (Feb 25, 2014)

*Cube pops whilst solving, and I need to flip over an edge during OLL*
"That's cheating."
I suppose that's understandable if you aren't a cuber, but this one is inexcusable:
"Once I was just randomly turning the sides, and it solved itself. Hahahahahaha!" --Almost everyone.


----------



## NamesYUNoLeft (Feb 25, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> ***** in school stole my zhanchi. didn't notice until it was too late
> went to him next day after asking around, and asked what he'd done with it
> he popped it in study hall and threw all the pieces away



Ouch, that really sucks.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 11, 2014)

I love when they scramble it, they always turn away and hide what they're doing, like I'm trying to memorize how they scramble, haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 24, 2014)

When i'm solving my WeiLong and people claim that it is a "Generic" Rubik's brand or a "Rubik's knockoff" *Facepalm*


----------



## Slippery Sid (Mar 25, 2014)

This might be nitpicky, but I really dislike when my v cube 7 is called a "giant rubik's cube" it's not even a rubik's cube, IT'S A V CUBE



"HOLY ****ING **** YOU'RE A GENIUS YOU MUST BE SMARTER THAN EINSTEIN WHOOOOAAAA"

How do you solve each side without messing up another?

I bet if I flip one of the pieces, he will get SUPER confused cause he can't solve it! (we would know it)

I'm gonna scramble it 100 times really good, he'll NEVER solve it!

Don't watch me scramble it, that's cheating!


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 25, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> When i'm solving my WeiLong and people claim that it is a "Generic" Rubik's brand or a "Rubik's knockoff" *Facepalm*



my friend saw the logo on my Weilong and said, *see this? i like this *****.*


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 25, 2014)

ok so this is ths one i get EVERY. SINGLE. TIME....... "Isn't there just a pattern you do over and over?" also this, Me: "you have to use algorithms" Them: "oh, I'm really bad at math" just never ending face palms.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 25, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> ok so this is ths one i get EVERY. SINGLE. TIME....... "*Isn't there just a pattern you do over and over?*" also this, Me: "you have to use algorithms" Them: "oh, I'm really bad at math" just never ending face palms.



Yeah, I get that a lot. I'm humble so I usually just say "a few patterns, in the right situations." Then they don't pursue much further. They aren't impressed, but I'm not cubing to impress anyone.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 28, 2014)

Guy number 1. "OMG how do you solve it that fast?!!!"

Guy number 2. "He cheats, he puts Vaseline in it"


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Guy number 1. "OMG how do you solve it that fast?!!!"
> 
> Guy number 2. "He cheats, he puts Vaseline in it"


I love how using lube is considered cheating, especially with vaseline lol.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 29, 2014)

I was working on CMLL, and was trying to remember one of the cases, so I pulled out my handy printout, and my friend saw me and said 'OMG, you're such a cheater! I'm going to tell everyone!'


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 29, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I was working on CMLL, and was trying to remember one of the cases, so I pulled out my handy printout, and my friend saw me and said 'OMG, you're such a cheater! I'm going to tell everyone!'



Haha, great friend you've got ratting you out


----------



## Note (Mar 29, 2014)

I always find when I'm practicing an algorithm over and over, a person just walks up to me and is like,"Hey guys look, he can solve the cube really fast!" Then I have to go explain that I had it at the solved state to begin with and when I actually scramble the cube and try to solve it, they're like,"Didn't you solve it faster before?"
._.


----------



## Phafor (Mar 30, 2014)

"A friend of mine has a 8x8 and a 16x16."
That's what a guy said next to me to his friends while is was solving 5x5.


----------



## DW9550 (Mar 31, 2014)

*pop* 'Oh no, you broke it' :O


----------



## DW9550 (Mar 31, 2014)

'I could probably do it in an hour if I tried'


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 31, 2014)

i can do that in a second, watch this! *turns one side 90 degrees, turns back* ha! see.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay so this was actually some guy that hates me... *3.1 Seconds passes by* "wp0w wth eyed be dun bai nao n0bsux 0mg u suk : )"


----------



## magneticman245 (Apr 6, 2014)

Most of all the things that have been said have happened to me, but there are a few I'd like to mention.
A couple of weeks ago at school I was solving my Zhanchi when a girl from my class asked if she could have a go, before practically ripping it out my hands. I normally let non-cubers use my Rubik's store-bought but I decided to let her keep it for a bit. About half an hour later she turned to me holding out the cube and asked if I could catch, to which I replied that I'd rather not. She then threw it, OVER ARM AT MY RUCKSACK on my desk! It hit my bag, hit the table and bounced onto the floor before being picked up by my non-cuber friend. When I got it back I found it was luckily unharmed but it annoyed me how inconsiderate people can be with other people's stuff.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 6, 2014)

A workmate, on noticing that I was solving a 4x4 instead of my 3x3, "Yeah, they all had 4 bits when they first came out."


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 9, 2014)

finally heard someone (my friend) call my 2x2 "a four cube" and then continue to call my 3x3 "a nine cube"...


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Apr 10, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> finally heard someone (my friend) call my 2x2 "a four cube" and then continue to call my 3x3 "a nine cube"...



Hey, at least your friend is consistent! If someone calls a 2x2 a "four cube" and a 3x3 a "three cube", THEN there's a problem.


----------



## Clockworkcuber (Apr 11, 2014)

I was solving at school and a kid came up to me and said "My friend is so fast at that! He can do it in 10-15 minutes!" I then did it in 15 seconds and he just stared at me.


----------



## EternalE (Apr 11, 2014)

I was solving my stickerless Zhanchi at school, before homeroom, and somebody walked up to me and said that he could do it in three minutes. I thought that was somewhat impressive, as I am the only cuber I personally know. I tossed him the cube, having scrambled it when he was talking. He ran away. 5 minutes later, he ran back to me and said something among the lines of: 
"Your cube must be rigged, man! It doesn't turn slow enough, I can't peel off any of the stickers, and I don't even see the right logo!" I solved it, while he replied something among the lines of "Cheater"


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 11, 2014)

when they pop your cube, put it back together wrong, you then have to fix it mid solve, and they accuse you of cheating.


----------



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

I was solving my cube (LBL) while my friends r watching ,then after i solved it they said 'How did u do that?' The other one said 'U must have scrambled ur cube so that you will just retrace ur moves' (I scrambled it randomly)


----------



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

When I showed them my pocket cube they said 'pfffft,thats easy' So i gave my cube to my best friend after I scrambled it. After 10 minutes , she got angry at me and said 'did u made it unsolvable?' Then i retrieved my pocket cube and solved it. My other friends said 'Did u cheat?'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 3, 2014)

I got a 20.00 average of 100 right as my mom was telling me to go do something, so I said "no way, I'm so close to a sub 20 AO100." Her response? "But 20.00 is a round number. That's perfect. Just stop there."


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2014)

"I heard that you can solve it under 15 minutes!!"


----------



## Blurry (May 3, 2014)

"I bet you peel the stickers!"
"Wow, that looks so much easier!" (Referring to 2x2) I then hand them the cube scrambled and they can't do it.
"Haha, you're so slow. I can do it in 10seconds!" This one was fun. I put the cube into the checkerboard and give it to him to solve, the cube was handed back to me with the reply "I can do it, but my hands hurt and there are so many moves to solving it" - Proven wrong by me slowly solving it..


When I pulled out my 3x3 from my pockets, my almost empty 'Emergency' Maru Lube came out, (I have it just in case somebody want's to challenge me to beat them) "Ew, Why do you have M-A-R-U L-U-B.... What? Why do you have LUBE in your pockets.. Proceeds to laugh and chuckle"..


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

Blurry said:


> "Wow, that looks so much easier!" (Referring to 2x2) I then hand them the cube scrambled and they can't do it.


Non-cubers either think it's so easy they can do it, or think it's harder than the 3x3. Or they say I'm cheating by doing the easy one (how is that even cheating?)


----------



## LucidCuber (May 8, 2014)

Rubix Cubix


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> Non-cubers either think it's so easy they can do it, or think it's harder than the 3x3. Or they say I'm cheating by doing the easy one (how is that even cheating?)


I solved a 2x2 in 1minute then the person nxt to me said "amazing"


----------



## TheRedBull (May 15, 2014)

"Why do you play so much with that thing?"
"To get faster."
"But if you don't time yourself, how do you know you're actually going any faster?"


----------



## newtonbase (May 16, 2014)

I was accused of cheating for learning algorithms.


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (May 17, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I was accused of cheating for learning algorithms.



I know what you mean, I was talking to someone online and he started talking about the cube and I said I could solve it. He went on to assume the usual "you must be super smart" type of thing. I then explained to him that pretty much anyone could solve a cube, you just need to learn the algorithms and how the puzzle moves. I explained that you can do most of it intuitively. He said "what is the point of using a guide to solve a puzzle, that is cheap" etc...

Some people just don't understand the rubik's cube, the community behind it or the fact that using a guide to learn how to do it is not cheap or cheating. Hell, everything comes with instructions, even Sudoku books. According his logic, if you're not an autodidact, you're cheating at life. Oh wait, even they learn things from resources at hand.

That is more like a story, but it is one of the things people normally say if they find out you can solve a 3x3...


----------



## TheRedBull (May 18, 2014)

"He peeled off the stickers and put 'em back on!"
"I bet he took it apart and put it back together. That's much faster."

We all know these quotes. But now I got them after solving my 7x7. In their defense, they were slightly tipsy. Still, its incredibly stupid.

Edit: Another one:
"Why is there a 'Z' on it?"


----------



## supertimeal (May 18, 2014)

dannyz0r said:


> Proof of universe being infinite?



Ok to reply to the guy who said the universe is infinite and that there is only one

He is most likely talking about the visible universe 

He was saying 15 theoretical universes


----------



## DoctorPepper (May 27, 2014)

I was solving a cube in front of my dads friends. One of his friends took it, turned one side and kept insisting he was way faster than me. He kept shouting it. Some guy saw me do it, got interested and asked me to show him a solve. As i was solving it, dads friend kept telling the guy that he solved it in one second. It probably helps that dad's friend was probably already drunk


----------



## JediJupiter (May 28, 2014)

I took my cube with me to a juggling meet, and this one guy said he'd scramble it. So he literally did R L U and handed it back. And was shocked that I did it so fast. I explained that he should probably scramble it properly but I don't think he understood.
Also my Dad said I wasn't really doing it since I was scrambling it myself, and I obviously wasn't scrambling it well. So he took it away for about 5 minutes.
Edit: I mean he went away and scrambled it for 5 minutes.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

My friends always says this. " I might not be good at solving the cube, but i am very good at scrambling.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

Once, I was attempting a 3BLD infront of my friends and he goes"Hey your looking at the cube"
Then I say that I 'm memorizing it and then close my eyes and then do a solve and then he says I was cheating because I looked at it before.... facepalm.
I also hate it when people say"What is the trick to solving the cube, how do you solve it"
Me"WTF2L YOUR LOLL makes me go PLL with a cross on bottom"
People; WHattt?????
Me: I just told you hahahahaha


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

Once, I was attempting a 3BLD infront of my friends and he goes"Hey your looking at the cube"
Then I say that I 'm memorizing it and then close my eyes and then do a solve and then he says I was cheating because I looked at it before.... facepalm.
I also hate it when people say"What is the trick to solving the cube, how do you solve it"
Me"WTF2L YOUR LOLL makes me go PLL with a cross on bottom"
People; WHattt?????
Me: I just told you hahahahaha


----------



## GrandSlam (Jun 14, 2014)

"Is that a world record?"

"Oh! You almost had it!"


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jun 15, 2014)

Most non cubers are incredibly ignorant about cubing related things.
for example:

-*arrives at pll :You almost had it

-"You aren't smart enough to get a 1.61 magic single"

- 30 seconds is not bad.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 20, 2014)

My favourite: you can't solve that!!

I get this a lot:

-no, your cube isn't scrambled enough. Let me mix it up more for you!
-isn't the world record like 4 mins?
-are you going to put WD-40 in your cube to make it faster?!?
-I once solved 2 sides!
-I can solve 1 side.
-once I solved all five sides but I couldn't get the last one. (Darn magic cubes )

But I think my least favourite thing non cubers do is when they take my cube, do a U turn and then turn it back saying "I solved it!"
And they think scrambling is way harder than solving the actual cube. It's actually proved that's it's harder to be random when scrambling. ... That's why they have scramble generators


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 20, 2014)

TemurAmir said:


> Then you must memorize all the patterns! (who memorizes 43 quintillion patterns?)



Cubers xD we "OBVIOUSLY" spend our life memorising EVERY possible solution to EACH random scrambled state of the Rubik's cube .


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 20, 2014)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> *Going from OLL to PLL*
> Oh, you had it!



Yeah... And they're always so confused as to why the top face is solved but not the corners or edges.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 20, 2014)

V-te said:


> After making a 3x4x5, everytime I take something bigger than a 3x3, I always get "Did you make that?"
> 
> Common names for my cubes,
> 2x2: the four-one.
> ...



I get that all the time too... But what about 'the triangle one' or 'the weird one.' (Square-1)

Well actually... I get a lot of people asking me how many CUBES I have. Sometimes I'll omit the shape shifting ones and the none cubic ones and just tell them how many 'cubic ones' I have. And then they ask me can you solve the triangle cube thing? .... Yes... A pyramid is obviously a cubic shape.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 20, 2014)

I know you're new, but can you multiquote please?


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 21, 2014)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sometimes I feel like people in here are just making up crap. Nobody ever calls a Rubik's Cube a "9 Cube" ><



A lot of little kids at my school do 



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I no longer want to be Asian. Every time someone sees me doing something "good" it's always "Asian" "You're Asian" "He's Asian". I mean, it used to be funny, now it's being overdone.



Happens to me all the time... but bonus, because my parents are not Asian I am not Asian. BUT because I can solve a Rubik's cube, I am Asian. >.>


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 13, 2014)

"I just peel the stickers off."
"I solved 5 sides once!"
"I solved it all once except for one piece."
"I used to be able to do it."
"A RUBIX CUBE?!?! They still make those?!?"
"Did you win?" (a competition)
"What's the secret?"
"My brother can solve that in 15 seconds behind his back."
"I got it once. I played with it for a few hours on Christmas."

Also, a really annoying story:

One time, I was in the library at school. A cubing friend of mine, who we'll call "A," was solving my ZhanChi. A's friend, "B," came and saw A solving. B was trying to be annoying and bothered A during the solve, saying things like, "You'll never get it!" and taunts like that. A did solve it, of course, and B picked it up off the table to examine the solved cube, which B didn't know was mine. B proceeded to throw the cube on the floor with full force, making 5 of 6 center caps fly off!!! We were able to find them all, and B did apologize, but B still kept saying, "That's a horrible cube. It should be built better."


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

aerobics cube
an a rubix cube


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

People always call my rubiks magic the paper one.

This is a conversation I had a few months ago.
I was just playing with my 2x2
Person: How fast can you solve the one with four?
Me: About a minute.
Person: That's not very good compared to your 3x3 time.
Me: Really? I think that's good. By the way, I can solve this one (the 2x2) in 5 seconds.
Person: Yeah that's what I said, the 4x4.
Me: It's a 2x2.
Person: How?
Me: It's 2 layers by 2 layers by 2 layers.
Person: Oh.
:fp


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 15, 2014)

(finish solving pretty much anything BUT a rubik brand)
Friend: "You solved a rubik cube?!"
Me: "No. I never have."
Friend: "I don't get it, are you being sarcastic?"
Me: "Here we go...."


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> (finish solving pretty much anything BUT a rubik brand)
> Friend: "You solved a rubik cube?!"
> Me: "No. I never have."
> Friend: "I don't get it, are you being sarcastic?"
> Me: "Here we go...."



The 3x3 cube is referred to as a Rubik's Cube regardless of whether or not it's Rubik's brand.


----------



## GrandSlam (Aug 1, 2014)

Today I found a news website discussing speed cubers at Nationals. It said that, "Last year's winner for the 7x7x7 Rubik's cube was Andy Smith, with an average of 9.73 seconds."

Either they had a really bad typo or don't understand what a 7x7 is.


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 1, 2014)

GrandSlam said:


> Today I found a news website discussing speed cubers at Nationals. It said that, "Last year's winner for the 7x7x7 Rubik's cube was Andy Smith, with an average of 9.73 seconds."
> 
> Either they had a really bad typo or don't understand what a 7x7 is.



Andy Smith had a 9.73 Average last year, good for 6th in 3x3... Someone screwed up big time.


----------



## Mia (Aug 2, 2014)

This happens so often. Someone comes and ask me to solve a cube. Well, while I'm solving it, that person starts to talk with somebody else. Five or ten minutes later that person asks me: "Did you even solve that?" I always say back: "Yeah, about fifteen times." They're faces are always priceless.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 4, 2014)

Mia said:


> This happens so often. Someone comes and ask me to solve a cube. Well, while I'm solving it, that person starts to talk with somebody else. Five or ten minutes later that person asks me: "Did you even solved that?" I always say back: "Yeah, about fifteen times." They're faces are always priceless.
> 
> And I remember this time too... I was learning some PLL algs and of course I've printed them to the paper. One of my classmates asks me: "Can you solve a Rubik's cube?" Oh god... I've been cubing every day at school about half a year and he saw earlier when I solved that. *facepalm*



Yeah, I get this. Problem is that we scramble the cube again as soon as we've solved it and we turn the sides so fast that they can't catch the instant that it's solved to realize. I know one time there was a lady very intently watching me solve the cube. I probably scrambled and solved the cube over and over again at least several times while she was watching before she suddenly asked if I had EVER solved it.


----------



## Destro (Aug 10, 2014)

"Wow! You solve so fast!!!!" (40 second solve) "1st honor n yan!" (Filipinos can understand this) "i peeled the stickers off" ( i gave them a stickerless cube, they tried to take the stickers off it for 2 minutes before realizing that there were no stickers)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 10, 2014)

Destro said:


> "Wow! You solve so fast!!!!" (40 second solve) "1st honor n yan!" (Filipinos can understand this) "i peeled the stickers off" ( i gave them a stickerless cube, they tried to take the stickers off it for 2 minutes before realizing that there were no stickers)



LOL STICKERLESS FTW! 
I always get the one where they say "I can only solve one side" and none of the centers or edges are correctly oriented.


----------



## Chrizz (Aug 10, 2014)

I just finished solving a 4x4 when my cousin asked: 'Can I scramble that?' I said: 'sure'. While she scrambled it, she told me that she could solve 1 side. After 2 minutes of scrambling she wants to start solving one side. She looks at the cube and says: 'wait... wasn't there like, a smaller version?'

(I gave her a 3x3, and she could indeed solve 1 side (not 1 layer though), at least she understood the difference between a side and a layer.)


----------



## Destro (Aug 12, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> I just finished solving a 4x4 when my cousin asked: 'Can I scramble that?' I said: 'sure'. While she scrambled it, she told me that she could solve 1 side. After 2 minutes of scrambling she wants to start solving one side. She looks at the cube and says: 'wait... wasn't there like, a smaller version?'
> 
> (I gave her a 3x3, and she could indeed solve 1 side (not 1 layer though), at least she understood the difference between a side and a layer.)


When I let others borrow my 4x4 they say that its a Rubik's cube on steroids


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 14, 2014)

1. "I just peel the stickers off..."

2. "Oh my god are you a genius??!!"

3. "Isn't the world record by some Asian?"

4. "Wow...... So sad"

5. "You're so slow, I can do it in like 3 seconds" * Snatches cube from user's hands, randomly spazzes fingers in a retarded manner, making noises resembling a mutilated form of Chinese.
* Either damages cube or acts like they've just won a marathon because there happens to be an incorrectly permuted red bar on the blue face.

6. Whilst user is taking the liberty of solving casually in a public place, smashes fist down onto puzzle causing it to smash into the pavement and to explode, entailing much damage to the pieces, stickers and core mechanism.

(6: I nailed the guy straight after though, and he was a ****, so in the end, it was an ok deal).


----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright I got a little bit here

"Oh you just messed up the white side (whilst doing f2l) oh you saved the white side!"
"You can't look at the cube before solving it!" (This person was timing me later and stopped the timer at 30 seconds, and this is in the same month I started so I can averaging 40s)
My friend who can solve. When I'm practicing bld - "How do you know when you get a skip?"
"Don't look you'll just undo the turns!" (Let's be honest, this is something only Maskow can do)
"They have changed so much" - I'm using a stickerless cube
*Someone puts my blindfold on* "YOU CAN SEE THROUGH IT!!!" I also close my eyes under my blindfold to focus
"I'm mixing it up really well"
"How do you memorize all of this?" - This is when I was solving a 5x5
"I could never solve one of those"
*Draining the air from an air mattress after having some troubles* "I knew you could figure it out, since you can figure out the Rubiks Cube"
"You're really fast" *Day after I learn how to solve it (excluding f2l) and I'm doing 0.5 tps, no finger tricks*
"One handed, with left hand!" (This was on a 2x2 and I'm left handed anyway)
*Doing 2x2BLD* "Now you're just showing off"

Oh and one more thing, there's this young kid who idolizes me. And he was timing himself mixing it up. He ended up getting 10s and he's like "THAT'S MY BEST TIME!!"


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 19, 2014)

I love this thread. I'll post some more recent occurrences.

There was an adult somewhere in public where I was, and my dad asked him if he was ever able to solve it, after telling him how I could (I had my cube with me). He said something like, "Yeah, it's just a lot of concentration." FACEPALM

Then, I had my 3x3 and Skewb in public, and I was solving my Skewb. Someone said, "I used to be able to figure out the regular one, but I don't think I could get that one."

I'll post more once they happen.


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Solving a 4x4...
> 
> Non-cuber: OMG DOES THAT ONE HAVE LIKE TWELVE SIDES?!??!/1/11
> Other non-cuber: Don't be stupid, it clearly has five pieces.



FACEPALM


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 20, 2014)

One day I was watching TV and 4 people tried to solve a face of the 2x2. One of them said: "I can solve a 3x3 but I can't solve a 2x2..."
FACEPALM


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 20, 2014)

Spaxxy said:


> I brought my 7x7 to summer camp, and this non cuber comes up to me and asks me if I have a 10x10. I said that they don't exist yet, but he kept on insisting that his friend had one. I tried hard not to laugh. Another kid asked if my 7x7 was a 20x20. I asked him if he needed glasses.



Well we can buy a 10x10 now!


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 20, 2014)

This one should be new to this thread:

I went to a robotics fair, and there's a team of undergrad students with a professor with a cube-solving robot. I asked the professor if the robot solved it optimally, and he said yes. So I said that it should solve it in 20 moves, but he said "25 moves just to be safe" *facepalm*. At this point I decided that they just wanted to do something that they feel nobody really understands just to get into the robotics fair. After that, I asked to see the program that solves the cube, and turns out it was Cube Explorer, so I've basically confirmed that none of them knows anything about cubes. Next, I started educating him about cube theory and that the "Gods Number" in HTM is 20, and all the students in the back had funny expressions on their faces.

As a side note, the robot was pretty cool, but extremely inefficient. It literally had two arms that held the cube in the air, instead of a platform that most cube solves have.


----------



## Chrizz (Aug 26, 2014)

Ollie: bleh
Ollie: its all muscle memory
Ollie: i will be slow as **** if i change
Chrizz: true, but you'll get faster than you could have been with your old method
Ollie: but i would have to rebuild muscle memory >.>
Sven: You building ANY muscles OR memory is laughable


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I was at a camp and some people said:

"What if someone cheats by using like, WD-40 to make their cube go faster?"
"OMG, you're like, so slow. Like, my friend can like do it in under like, 3 seconds. 28 seconds is so sloowww."
"Are you like, obsessed?"
*solves cube* "OMG THERE'S NO WAY YOU DID THAT."
"Like, I've solved five sides... but the sixth was just so hard!" Awww, I _totally_ know how you feel. 

A nice thing someone said to me is "well, I don't know how you do it but when I get home I'm learning how because that's so cool."

Also, I did it for a talent show act and everyone went nuts when I finished the solve.  

I understand that non-cubers don't understand cubing and that yes, it is pretty impressive when someone solves a puzzle that has been deemed "impossible." _Unless you have a friend who can do it in like, five seconds._ It's easy to understand how impressed people get and I think it's rather harsh to call them stupid or dumb. We cubers cannot just expect them to understand speedsolving because, hey, we don't know the WR of their interests do we? 
Of course, we can amuse ourselves by recounting the numerous funny things that non-cubers and cubers alike have said while keeping in mind that not everyone knows about speedsolving.

Wait, so why is it called "cubing" if some puzzles are not truly _cubic?_ I guess speedsolving is used already and twisty-puzzling just doesn't seem to roll off the tongue in a pleasant way xD


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Edit: I just realized this is my 100th post!!!!!


It wasn't; posts in off-topic don't count towards your total postcount. Your 100th post that counted was this.

but yeah I hear the 18 (or 14) seconds - 14 days/months/years quite a lot.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 6, 2014)

Yesterday, I was solving megaminx at school in front of a bunch of sixth graders, and one kid says, "Oh, you know the secret?"

My family is completely used to me solving my puzzles at home, so I was taken aback when I got a huge reaction. Anyway, half the school sixth graders showed up with rubik's cubes today. In other words, I go to solve a bunch of Terrible Rubik's Brand Cubes at school. 

Does anybody know how I can explain that there is no secret?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 6, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yesterday, I was solving megaminx at school in front of a bunch of sixth graders, and one kid says, "Oh, you know the secret?"
> 
> My family is completely used to me solving my puzzles at home, so I was taken aback when I got a huge reaction. Anyway, half the school sixth graders showed up with rubik's cubes today. In other words, I go to solve a bunch of Terrible Rubik's Brand Cubes at school.
> 
> Does anybody know how I can explain that there is no secret?



Should've taken the opportunity to teach all those 6th graders the "secret" so they can solve their own cubes.


----------



## Mitchdacuber (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep, they mistake 2x2's for 4x4's all the time, they call megaminx a super rubiks cube,they always say they peel off the stickers,they try to copy our turning speed,they think the longer they scramble the more it is messed up. LOLZ,anyone know when the moyu 5x5 is coming out?


----------



## TomTom (Sep 6, 2014)

i had a friend that told me that he solved 5 sides


----------



## Smiles (Sep 17, 2014)

"whoaa how'd you do that?"
"i learned how"
"can you teach me?"
"it takes too long"
"i wanna learn!!"

there goes 2 hours of my life.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 18, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Me: I can do it in 18 seconds
> Him: I can do it in 18 years
> I hear this a lot.
> 
> ...



What a jerk!!


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 21, 2014)

It wasn't actually said, but my form room is an art classroom, and someone did a really funky painting of a cube, except one of the edge pieces was blue-blue...


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 30, 2014)

Brought my 5x5 today. Was surprised at multiple "is that like, an ultimate rubik's cube? As well as "is that a 19x19" I also git a lot of, "is that your biggest one?" And "how many sides does it have?" 

Also, I found out that 15 cubes is "waaaaaaay too many." I guess I did bring a bunch of 3x3s today (an extra backpack-full for Cubing club beginners)


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was at the book fair at my school today and there was this book called "how to be a genius" and claimed that solving a rubik's cube required a high level of "problem solving and mathematical" skills.

:fp


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 17, 2014)

> I was at the book fair at my school today and there was this book called "how to be a genius" and claimed that solving a rubik's cube required a high level of "problem solving and mathematical" skills.
> 
> *:fp*



Yes! I'm not the only one who still uses :fp


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

The Rubik's Cube has only 200 permutations :fp


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 21, 2014)

When I get a U-perm:
You already solved it!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> When I get a U-perm:
> You already solved it!



or a J perm


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> or a J perm


Even I think it's solved sometimes and stop the timer...


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Even I think it's solved sometimes and stop the timer...



Yeah, that happens to most cubers. All I did was Antisune to a cuber, closed my eyes and did Sune U perm and my friends thought I was doing real BLD.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 22, 2014)

Person: "Hey dude I saw this youtube video yesterday of a 25x25"
Me: "No you didn't, the world record cube is a 17x17"
Person: "No, no, you're wrong, I know more about cubes than you"
Me: "Okay,"*gives him 7x7*"solve this"
Person: "pshshhshs thats too easy"
Me: "then solve it"
Person: "It's too easy, give me something harder"
Me: *gives him gigaminx*
Person: *spazzes wildly and ends up popping it* "That cube is crap. I can't solve crap cubes"
Me: *grabs cube, fixes it, walks away*
Person: "HAH! Loser! you're scared to admit that I'm better than you"


----------



## Randomno (Oct 23, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> Person: "Hey dude I saw this youtube video yesterday of a 25x25"
> Me: "No you didn't, the world record cube is a 17x17"
> Person: "No, no, you're wrong, I know more about cubes than you"
> Me: "Okay,"*gives him 7x7*"solve this"
> ...



Virtual cube?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Virtual cube?



I asked him about that, he said specifically it was a real cube.

He also mentioned that someone solved it in under fifteen minutes.... just no.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 23, 2014)

CDcuber said:


> Justin Bieber can solve that in like 2 seconds!!



Yeah, after a ten hour inspection just to find a corner twist


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 23, 2014)

Was carrying around my 7x7 and it's box today. Some kids saw the box (it said "magic cube" and thought it was some sort of trick cube)


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 23, 2014)

a few things:

a kid thought that my gj logo sticker helps me cheat
he also thought that the fact that the centers are fixed and corners can twist is cheating
and of course we've all heard the obligatory "oh, you can solve it in n seconds, it would take me n years!"

And I guess this isn't very "darnedest," but one of my friends said that she was going to get me a heart shaped rubiks cube. Do they make those?


----------



## cubistprime (Oct 23, 2014)

"Oh my god?!"
"That would take my 10 years not 10 seconds!"
"How do you do that?"
"Can you teach me??"

ALL I HEAR IN SCHOOL.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Oct 23, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> And I guess this isn't very "darnedest," but one of my friends said that she was going to get me a heart shaped rubiks cube. Do they make those?



Yep. And in 3 colours.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 23, 2014)

Kid: Is that a Rubrics?
Me: It is a Rubik's Cube
Kid: Can you solve that Rubrick?

:Fp


----------



## Mia (Oct 25, 2014)

This was on may 2014. We had a math lesson and I always put my cube and mp3-player on the table, because it's so much easier get them when lesson's over. So, my cube was on the table and of my classmates asked how does it work inside. Then my math teacher drew a picture of the core on the board and explained how it works. He actually did it quite well.

Some math class they were guessing how big is the biggest cube. The biggest guess was 12x12.


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 2, 2014)

I made a thread about speedsolving in the other hobbies section of the dueling network forum(Yes I play YuGiOh) and I met one person who was a cuber, and then I met a noob who called me a nerd. grrr


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 2, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I made a thread about speedsolving in the other hobbies section of the dueling network forum(Yes I play YuGiOh) and I met one person who was a cuber, and then I met a noob who called me a nerd. grrr



But we are nerds aren't we?


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 3, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Kid: Is that a Rubrics?
> Me: It is a Rubik's Cube
> Kid: Can you solve that Rubrick?
> 
> :Fp


I thought nobody would ever call it that. Then one of my teachers said to my 4x4: "That's a big Rubrics cube."


----------



## EternalE (Nov 3, 2014)

My old gym teacher calls me "Mr. Rubrick"


----------



## someguy (Nov 3, 2014)

Are you smart, I can do it faster than you, oh, I can't solve that it's one of those wierd chinese cubes, oh, I forgot, why did you break it, (corner twist) you cheated


----------



## someguy (Nov 3, 2014)

nerd definitions 1.a foolish or contemptible person who lacks social skills or is boringly studious.2.a single-minded expert in a particular technical field..3.a person who is very interested in technical subjects, computers, etc.4.a person who is very interested in technical subjects, computers, etc.5.an intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with a nonsocial


----------



## someguy (Nov 3, 2014)

yes,yes they do yj I belive


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't decide between 3 and 4.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 5, 2014)

someguy said:


> 5.an intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with a nonsocial *hobby such as cubing*



ftfy
I know some people will say that they like to go to competition to meet other cubers and that's social, but cubing itself is not really a social thing because you're more interested in the cube than in people.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNAnUygqOYc

There are so many things wrong with this video I want to cry.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 6, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNAnUygqOYc
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this video I want to cry.



Shall we start with "5 sides".


----------



## Randomno (Nov 6, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Shall we start with "5 sides".



XD

Destroy the YT comments with that.


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 7, 2014)

They said: I can solve 3x3 but i can't solve a 2x2

This simply means they use a beginners method with ll edges first. With my beginners method corners of the last layer are permuted then oriented, then same with the edges. I don't have to learn ortega, woohoo


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 7, 2014)

Non-cuber -"I almost solved the full cube but except for that one center"


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 7, 2014)

When I solve a cube with ZZ and I get a OLL skip...

Guy 1: WOW! You have 2 sides!!!!!!
Guy 2: Well, different people mess it up in different ways. If i messed it up you would *never *solve it.
Me: Thats true, but I know how to solve all 43 quintillion possible ways of messing it up so...
Guy 2: *blubber blubber blubber* You're cheating, you memorised how I messed it up

from memory pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094330572703657595919530921861173819326117 and i think it's an 8? *check pi day website* dang it's a 9


----------



## Randomno (Nov 7, 2014)

QPowerPrime said:


> from memory pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094330572703657595919530921861173819326117 and i think it's an 8? *check pi day website* dang it's a 9



I'm guessing that 400-500 digits... How many is it since I CBA to look it up?


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I'm guessing that 400-500 digits... How many is it since I CBA to look it up?


There's a limit of 50 characters per word, and it's about 9 'words', so ~450 digits. There are 9 missing from the last line and two from the first (because 3. is included), so 450-(9+2) = 450-11 = 439 digits after the decimal point (440 including the 9 on the end)


----------



## CalebW (Nov 7, 2014)

QPowerPrime said:


> from memory pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094330572703657595919530921861173819326117 and i think it's an 8? *check pi day website* dang it's a 9


Wow! I have only memorized 3.14159265358979323846.


----------



## Note (Nov 8, 2014)

*is showing someone a 3x3 solve and scrambles the cube himself*
"Nah, you gotta let me scramble it.. You're just gonna remember all the moves."
.____.

Kinda along the lines with what QPowerPrime was saying..


----------



## CrzyCbzz (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys after reading all of this I am lmao.
Now here's what my friends said...
"are you the national record holder"
"OMG Cheater"
"You will never solve it when I jumble it"
"You are tooooo slow"(After lucky sub 10 solve)


----------



## tomg (Nov 10, 2014)

*Jock at school*
Man I've done a 9 cube (meant 3x3) once. I was just turning it randomly and it ended up solved! I'm like a genius!

The facepalm's are real xD


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 10, 2014)

I was playing with a *sticker-less* Moyu Weilong and a guy comes up to me and says, 
"Oh, i used to have one of those, but I couldn't solve it because it had the wrong colour scheme."
Fair enough, until I find out that it was a * DIY* version.

Some people 
:fp



> Wow! I have only memorized 3.14159265358979323846.


Its actually fairly easy, you just memorise one or two a day, I have usually done 4 or 5 a day. Can you memorise one more tomorrow? Can you memorise another one the day after that? If so, then you will memorise a lot of digits of pi.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 14, 2014)

There's this kid at my school who's a lot older then I am, whenever he sees me solving a cube he says: "I can solve one in under a minute I'm faster then you." Then he just looks at me whilst looking. If he can solve one or not I have no clue. And, for the record: I average 25.



QPowerPrime said:


> Its actually fairly easy, you just memorise one or two a day,



Or you can learn mnemonic methods and memorize 50 digits per day.


----------



## Namoon (Nov 14, 2014)

"You use cheats!" and "you're so fast" (whats funny is it takes me a minute) are the most common for 3x3.
for 2x2 "Did you break your rubiks cube?" and "that's easy!"


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 14, 2014)

What really annoys me is when people in my class, knowing I have cubes in my bag, decide to steal them from behind my back and mess around and trying to recover them is like trying to prise food off a starving child. As a result I lost a center cap for my white Zhanchi and had to get one from my old black version.

When people who hear me talking to the other cuber in my class and after overhearing conversations we have come over and starts saying random crap like 'oh, you just need to PLL it when I am on F2L-2 or 'do a quick PLL' when they have no idea what they are saying. 

To be honest, a lot of the criticism we receive by our peers or the wholly inaccurate statements they make is prompted by jealousy. For example, a boy in my form has a standing line of variations of 'how sad' and he is part of a group of friends who are obsessed with Skyrim and rabbit on in a way similar to how I might talk about cubing. I, being a morally integral person, have no issue with that, but sometimes to experiment, I condone Skyrim, using similar lines as he uses against me, he completely loses it and starts going: 'No, but it's the official best game of the year...'. Only today did him and his Skyrim bum-chums (a group of about 5) locked my in the store cupboard in lunch and they refused to let me out. But hey, I had my 4x4 and could break in the mod despite having no light apart from a slit under the door.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 14, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> What really annoys me is when people in my class, knowing I have cubes in my bag, decide to steal them from behind my back and mess around and trying to recover them is like trying to prise food off a starving child. As a result I lost a center cap for my white Zhanchi and had to get one from my old black version.
> 
> When people who hear me talking to the other cuber in my class and after overhearing conversations we have come over and starts saying random crap like 'oh, you just need to PLL it when I am on F2L-2 or 'do a quick PLL' when they have no idea what they are saying.
> 
> To be honest, a lot of the criticism we receive by our peers or the wholly inaccurate statements they make is prompted by jealousy. For example, a boy in my form has a standing line of variations of 'how sad' and he is part of a group of friends who are obsessed with Skyrim and rabbit on in a way similar to how I might talk about cubing. I, being a morally integral person, have no issue with that, but sometimes to experiment, I condone Skyrim, using similar lines as he uses against me, he completely loses it and starts going: 'No, but it's the official best game of the year...'. Only today did him and his Skyrim bum-chums (a group of about 5) locked my in the store cupboard in lunch and they refused to let me out. But hey, I had my 4x4 and could break in the mod despite having no light apart from a slit under the door.



I swear people lose Zhanchis in public more than any other speedcube...


----------



## Mozartcuber (Nov 14, 2014)

Asking to borrow your cube and popping them especially when there's lubrication inside


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> What really annoys me is when people in my class, knowing I have cubes in my bag, decide to steal them from behind my back and mess around and trying to recover them is like trying to prise food off a starving child. As a result I lost a center cap for my white Zhanchi and had to get one from my old black version.
> 
> When people who hear me talking to the other cuber in my class and after overhearing conversations we have come over and starts saying random crap like 'oh, you just need to PLL it when I am on F2L-2 or 'do a quick PLL' when they have no idea what they are saying.
> 
> To be honest, a lot of the criticism we receive by our peers or the wholly inaccurate statements they make is prompted by jealousy. For example, a boy in my form has a standing line of variations of 'how sad' and he is part of a group of friends who are obsessed with Skyrim and rabbit on in a way similar to how I might talk about cubing. I, being a morally integral person, have no issue with that, but sometimes to experiment, I condone Skyrim, using similar lines as he uses against me, he completely loses it and starts going: 'No, but it's the official best game of the year...'. Only today did him and his Skyrim bum-chums (a group of about 5) locked my in the store cupboard in lunch and they refused to let me out. But hey, I had my 4x4 and could break in the mod despite having no light apart from a slit under the door.



I'm actually quite shocked by how many times I have read on this forum stories about cubers being bullied by others or having their cubes taken away from them by disrespectful schoolmates who destroy the cubes purposely. I mean, kids were mean to me when I was in elementary school too, but it sounds like this is happening to people in high school. You'd think kids would have grown up a bit by then. So glad I live in the adult world...


----------



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 15, 2014)

I was cubing in class, and my substitute teacher said, and I quote, "put those play toys away." I'm in high school. High school. HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 15, 2014)

AdamRubiksCubed said:


> I was cubing in class, and my substitute teacher said, and I quote, "put those play toys away." I'm in high school. High school. HIGH SCHOOL.



Sounds perfectly reasonable to me. Cubing in class is disrespectful towards the teacher and the other students.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 15, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Sounds perfectly reasonable to me. Cubing in class is disrespectful towards the teacher and the other students.



I think it's what he said rather than the fact it was in class.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 15, 2014)

> I was cubing in class, and my substitute teacher said, and I quote, "put those play toys away." I'm in high school. High school. HIGH SCHOOL.



Similar thing happened to me. I put my 3x3 away, then took out my 7x7 to show my teacher I wasn't playing around. She keeps her distance now, Lol.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 16, 2014)

My friend has very good turn accuracy(He brings a lubricated rubik's brand to improve it), so he keeps his aolongv2 on very low tensions(I can pull out a full row at a time). People have exploded his cube just by grabbing it from him.


----------



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 16, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Similar thing happened to me. I put my 3x3 away, then took out my 7x7 to show my teacher I wasn't playing around. She keeps her distance now, Lol.



lol, I do that a lot too. Intimidation is a powerful wepon.


----------



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 16, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Sounds perfectly reasonable to me. Cubing in class is disrespectful towards the teacher and the other students.



This was in first period health class (early in the morning, not an important class) before work had been assigned. We were setting up for a movie and the teacher was taking attendance. Trust me, I know where you are coming from, when a teacher is teaching a lesson, it is very disrespectful to cube, I would never do that. The point was that this sub didn't know what a Rubik's Cube was.


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 16, 2014)

AdamRubiksCubed said:


> This was in first period health class (early in the morning, not an important class) before work had been assigned. We were setting up for a movie and the teacher was taking attendance. Trust me, I know where you are coming from, when a teacher is teaching a lesson, it is very disrespectful to cube, I would never do that. The point was that this sub didn't know what a Rubik's Cube was.


Honestly, there's nothing wrong with calling it a toy. It is a toy. Just because we take it seriously doesn't mean everyone does.


----------



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 16, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Honestly, there's nothing wrong with calling it a toy. It is a toy. Just because we take it seriously doesn't mean everyone does.



You bring up a valid point, it's in the toy hall of fame so how can it not be a toy. I think you're misinterpreting the point of the story. This guy didn't know what a cube was, instead of calling them "things" like a normal person would say in that situation, he came up with "play toys" from somewhere. The way he said it made it sound like he was talking to a toddler. It's ok if you don't find it funny, I guess it's kind of a "had to be there" moment.


----------



## Note (Nov 16, 2014)

I feel like this thread is for angry cubers to take out their rage on.. Like me. 

Me: *puts skewb in pocket*
Person: "Can I use that?"
Me: ...*gives person skewb*
Person:"This is so confusing.." *drops the skewb and it explodes*
Me: "Oh no..." *crouches down to pick up all the pieces*
Person:*walks away*

Then when I went to put it back together, I noticed one of the fixed corners broke off, meaning not only did the person pop the skewb but they legitimately BROKE it.

R.I.P Note's Lanlan ;~;


----------



## Randomno (Nov 17, 2014)

Note said:


> I feel like this thread is for angry cubers to take out their rage on.. Like me.
> 
> Me: *puts skewb in pocket*
> Person: "Can I use that?"
> ...



Just donate it to Mollerz after you take the springs for an SS Skewb.


----------



## Note (Nov 17, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Just donate it to Mollerz after you take the springs for an SS Skewb.



..Mollerz? (I already have a Moyu but it'd be nice to try a Shengshou..)


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 22, 2014)

My spanish teacher lets me cube in class, mainly because I have a solid A and only do it after finishing my work. I got my 7x7 PB (still pretty slow, 7:15.32) in there yesterday, and the class started cheering. Most embarrassing moment ever? Yes. Most satisfying moment ever? Probably yes.


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 25, 2014)

This isn't a thing they say exactly, but whenever I give it to someone to scramble they do like 1 move ATM with wrist turns for 15 seconds (L15' R12'), rotate, and repeat until it looks scrambled. It usually ends up being like ~6 ATM before they are satisfied and hand it back.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 25, 2014)

this guys was like "YOU'RE USING HACKS" and i'm like "erm... no... how exactly?" *does sexy move 6 times* and then he says "SEE?! HACKS!"

:fp


----------



## Randomno (Nov 25, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> this guys was like "YOU'RE USING HACKS" and i'm like "erm... no... how exactly?" *does sexy move 6 times* and then he says "SEE?! HACKS!"
> 
> :fp



Stop hacking.


----------



## CuberM (Dec 1, 2014)

Pretty much every single adult that approaches me says this, or something like it.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know if I'v already said this or not, but some 8th graders (I'm in 7th) saw my 7x7 box and thought "Magic Cube" meant it was a magic trick. Then I launched into a long explanation on the patent and naming history of the Rubik's Cube. The end.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Cubing in a fast food place when one of the staff asks me if I'm from China because 'all the clever, Chinese looking people come from China'


----------



## NooberCuber (Dec 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Cubing in a fast food place when one of the staff asks me if I'm from China because 'all the clever, Chinese looking people come from China'




LOL


----------



## dannah (Dec 13, 2014)

you do that so quickly
i could not do that in 10 years (40 seconds?)
i just peeled the stickers off
can you solve my cube?

the number of times the last two have not worked together, how many times has a non cuber said to me "can you do my rubiks cube" and i could not because they had messed about with the stickers "but i did not peel the stickers off" they say


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 13, 2014)

I asked how my friend thought rubik's was spelled, and he said, "R-U-B-B-I-C-S." -_-


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 14, 2014)

dannah said:


> you do that so quickly
> i could not do that in 10 years (40 seconds?)
> i just peeled the stickers off
> can you solve my cube?
> ...



More often it's because of a pop and the pieces put back in incorrectly. I don't know a ton of people who take the stickers off and put them on in an unsolved position.


----------



## JediJupiter (Dec 16, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> More often it's because of a pop and the pieces put back in incorrectly. I don't know a ton of people who take the stickers off and put them on in an unsolved position.


A rubiks cube? Popping? I think its more likely people would take off some stickers so that they had two sides solved or something.


----------



## Chrizz (Dec 17, 2014)

I showed a floppy cube. "is that one broken?"


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 19, 2014)

Hehe... if I got a tattoo of a rubik's cube, and it had the wrong color scheme...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Hehe... if I got a tattoo of a rubik's cube, and it had the wrong color scheme... View attachment 4773



What? Is that a real tattoo?


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 19, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> What? Is that a real tattoo?



I hope not...doesn't look like a real one anyway


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 25, 2014)

It is. http://ibnlive.in.com/news/rubiks-cube-invention-will-you-get-the-cube-tattooed-9-other-interesting-tributes/472818-11.html


----------



## lerenard (Dec 26, 2014)

*I show my grandpa I can solve it*

"You always were into magic tricks..."

P.s. My brother was into magic, not me.


----------



## Troublemaker (Jan 2, 2015)

"My friend can do it in two seconds."


----------



## Wylie28 (Jan 2, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Hehe... if I got a tattoo of a rubik's cube, and it had the wrong color scheme... View attachment 4773



Isnt that jap. color scheme? Im pretty sure theres a mass produced version with white and blue switched


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Wylie28*
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by *AlGoreRhythm*
> ...


Well when you point that out, it makes the tattoo seem exotic and well thought out.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 4, 2015)

dad: maybe you're not getting faster because of that cube, it sounds really stiff (talking about my CX3)
Me: oh, it's not the cube, it's really fast, feel it.
But be careful. 
Dad: I'm not stupid, I'm not going to break it
Me: yeah, but this one is pretty delicate
*it pops*
Why do they get offended when I tell them to be careful


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 4, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> dad: maybe you're not getting faster because of that cube, it sounds really stiff (talking about my CX3)
> Me: oh, it's not the cube, it's really fast, feel it.
> But be careful.
> Dad: I'm not stupid, I'm not going to break it
> ...



You should've totally taken the opportunity and asked for new cubes.


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> You should've totally taken the opportunity and asked for new cubes.


Seconded.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 7, 2015)

This thread has gotten a lot more mellow since page 34... 

My friend and I had a long conversation about cubes today, and a listener apparently thought we were making fun of chinese words (What with all of the -Longs and -Chuangs) and told us not to be racist. :fp

Frequently, other people think the same thing, and decided to join in on it by saying, "AolingChinDongShuangFunShiLong" Or something like that. We get this kind of thing a lot.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 7, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> This thread has gotten a lot more mellow since page 34...
> 
> My friend and I had a long conversation about cubes today, and a listener apparently thought we were making fun of chinese words (What with all of the -Longs and -Chuangs) and told us not to be racist. :fp
> 
> Frequently, other people think the same thing, and decided to join in on it by saying, "AolingChinDongShuangFunShiLong" Or something like that. We get this kind of thing a lot.



Wow, really? What was your response? Hey, cubers know Chinese!


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 7, 2015)

We usually just explain to them* what we were talking about, and what the words mean (the "meanings of Chinese Cubes" Thread was awesome).

*In a very awkward way


----------



## cfop01 (Jan 8, 2015)

Let me jumble it properly


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 10, 2015)

Non-cubers always think they break my cubes when they (unsuccessfully) try to imitate my turning speed and pop the pieces. One time this happened, the guy said, "Dang, those Chinese, make things that don't break, jeez." Inside, I was facepalming.


----------



## Dounat (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know, if this alredy was here, but under RedKB's 17x17 timelapse solve is whole bunch of interesting comments from non-cubers...


----------



## martinss (Jan 15, 2015)

I bought a 4x4x4 shape-mod dodecahedron (http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002901/1217701). My sister told me I already have it, showing me my megaminx...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jan 18, 2015)

-Did you undo the scramble?
-Oh! He did it!
-The Rubixxx's genius
-That's why, because you are good at math
-Cheating? (Corner twist)
-Do you have the bla bla bla cube? (That i saw on television?)
-Wow! How the hell can your fingers move so fast?
-(sexy move)x6
-I did that during the 80's. I forgotten how to do that,
-I solved 5 sides/I just peel off the stickers/I take the cube apart (Typical)
-Oh, that is a great cube, cos I can change the tiles around without taking the whole cube apart! (I was taking the center caps off a stickerless)


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 18, 2015)

Today I ran into some non-cubers in the puzzle section of a toy-store. Bought a couple puzzles. They were joking among themselves about the Rubik's 5x5 they saw, saying it was impossible and you would have to be a genius to solve it. So I just causally walked up to them, popped out my AoChuang, and busted out a 2:00 solve. They flipped out. Asked if I was a genius. I said no, and that Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid. (a quote from Albert Einstein, who never solved a Rubik's Cube). They were all like, "What?". I told them it was a quote from Albert Einstein, and they asked how fast he could solve a 5x5.

:fp


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 19, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Today I ran into some non-cubers in the puzzle section of a toy-store. Bought a couple puzzles. They were joking among themselves about the Rubik's 5x5 they saw, saying it was impossible and you would have to be a genius to solve it. So I just causally walked up to them, popped out my AoChuang, and busted out a 2:00 solve. They flipped out. Asked if I was a genius. I said no, and that Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid. (a quote from Albert Einstein, who never solved a Rubik's Cube). They were all like, "What?". I told them it was a quote from Albert Einstein, and they asked how fast he could solve a 5x5.
> 
> :fp



lol good story


----------



## lerenard (Jan 19, 2015)

My problem with higher level cubes is that people lose interest after a minute or so, and so even if you have a fast time they still get bored. Also, I already knew that Einstein quote, I made a poem out of it once.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 21, 2015)

My favorite comment on a tutorial was on theSergsB's 4x4 corner parity video. Technically this is by a cuber, but it i still hilarious.

"No matter what I do I can't fix those two corners, I do the algorithm and it only flips the two edges."


----------



## Wylie28 (Jan 21, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> My favorite comment on a tutorial was on theSergsB's 4x4 corner parity video. Technically this is by a cuber, but it i still hilarious.
> 
> "No matter what I do I can't fix those two corners, I do the algorithm and it only flips the two edges."


I think he meant PLL parity, in some cases it looks like 2 corners are swapped and two edges are swapped so he probably assumes that's what he actually doing


----------



## EternalE (Feb 2, 2015)

I was solving in study hall and a guy behind me says: "I just peel the stickers off." 

I hand him the mirror cube I was solving and said: "Good luck"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 4, 2015)

EternalE said:


> I was solving in study hall and a guy behind me says: "I just peel the stickers off."
> 
> I hand him the mirror cube I was solving and said: "Good luck"



LOL!!! That's just too funny!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know why but now everyone seems to be saying "can you fix it?" Instead of "can you solve it?"

And whenever the cube pops they're amazed that it can go back together. Ya, real magic there.


----------



## EternalE (Feb 4, 2015)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> I don't know why but now everyone seems to be saying "can you fix it?" Instead of "can you solve it?"
> 
> And whenever the cube pops there amazed that it can go back together. Ya, real magic there.



people say to me: "Have you ACTUALLY dissembled that and put it back together?"


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 7, 2015)

DArn non cubers twist all your corners


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 7, 2015)

So I was in English class (In English class everyone talks so it's impossible to do your work, I'll usually just talk and take it for homework)

and I was solving my 3x3 and 2x2, and there's this kid that basically everyone doesn't like (included me) let's call him stupid.

So stupid got angry because apparently he would hear the cubes, even though the entire class is talking and he's being louder then the cubes. So he get's mad once.

Then he's about to get mad again and I'm say out loud "stupid is about to have a temper tantrum." And he says something along the lines of "Those things are so easy I can do one without looking."

And it's not like he thought they were easy. He played with a cube a year ago, so he was just trying to put me down.

I feel that cubers run into two types of people: 1) The people that are nice. These people will think your cool or whatever, they might want to learn. But they don't get jealous. 2) The stupid people. These people get jealous, act like it's easy. Say you're cheating, WHATEVER THEY DO.


----------



## EternalE (Feb 7, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> DArn non cubers twist all your corners



that has happened with my since I got an Aolong V1 and had to explain why I twisted a corner back.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 8, 2015)

Ever since Ive corner twisted my cube and twisted it back they take my cube and twist the corners. 
and they make corner twist jokes, "I can't solve this! (One corner twist)"


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 8, 2015)

I dont particularly like that when they twist my Huanying. The corner seems so fragile.


----------



## EternalE (Feb 8, 2015)

especially when they tell you not to look while they're scrambling, and after I figure out that they twisted a corner, thus needing to twist it back, they say "Cheater" or "Noob"


----------



## lerenard (Feb 8, 2015)

EternalE said:


> especially when they tell you not to look while they're scrambling, and after I figure out that they twisted a corner, thus needing to twist it back, they say "Cheater" or "Noob"



I explain it like this: "if I twist a corner one way with an alg, it will twist another one the other way, just like moving an edge to one spot forces another one to fill its place. That's why it's unsolvable if only one corner needs to be twisted."
Except use simple words the non-cubers can understand and maybe give more analogies.


----------



## tps (Feb 11, 2015)

"You turn the cube so fast." I'm a beginner, just now learning 4LLL, and I take 2 to 3 minutes to solve, but they still say this...


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2015)

tps said:


> "You turn the cube so fast." I'm a beginner, just now learning 4LLL, and I take 2 to 3 minutes to solve, but they still say this...


You must have good 'tps'


Hahaha


----------



## lerenard (Feb 20, 2015)

Conversation with my dad:
Me: I found a 30 move solution to this scramble!
Dad: Cool, but it only works for that scramble?
Well, yeah...
- I guess that makes sense, each scramble's probably a little different, huh? So are you gonna memorize those 30 moves and then if that scramble comes up you'll already know a fast way to solve it?
Well, I could, but that scramble will only come up once every 43 quintillion times....
- So why did you go to the trouble of finding that that solution?
*I explain that FMC is an event*
- oh


----------



## Cubemageddon (Feb 20, 2015)

"I'll mix that up so much you'll never solve it!"
(When I have my 2x2) "Can you solve that 4-sided Rubik's cube?" (wtf)
(When I have my Gigaminx) "Is that a 10x10?"


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 21, 2015)

Almost everyone says to me "I accidentally solved it once." I used to tell them the odds of that happening but now just smile and nod.


----------



## Chrizz (Feb 21, 2015)

Cubemageddon said:


> "I'll mix that up so much you'll never solve it!"
> (When I have my 2x2) "Can you solve that 4-sided Rubik's cube?" (wtf)
> (When I have my Gigaminx) "Is that a 10x10?"



If you can solve a pyraminx you could just show them one and say yes to the first question.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Feb 24, 2015)

My classmates think I'm so smart because I can solve the rubiks cube but they're always asking 'so you're not in all honour classes why?' -.-


----------



## Puggins (Feb 26, 2015)

This has been asked of me on multiple occasions.

When a non-cuber is attempting to solve half a side, they point to a corner... then an edge... and ask how to switch them. lol


----------



## lerenard (Mar 3, 2015)

As I solve a 5x5 in calculus:
Do you use the algorithm?
Have you seen the one with 8? It's a thousand times harder. The one with 10 is ten thousand times harder. Have you seen the circle? It's really hard, it has like ten sides (I think he means a megaminx, I have no idea about the other ones.)


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 3, 2015)

Once, on a day that I brought multiple cubes to school, a non-cuber approached me during class and said he could solve the cube. So I scrambled it, gave it to him, and expected him to give up after a while. But later during class, he gave the cube back solved...I was wondering how he did it...but it turns out he took another one of my cubes that was solved and gave it to me.


----------



## lerenard (Mar 3, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Once, on a day that I brought multiple cubes to school, a non-cuber approached me during class and said he could solve the cube. So I scrambled it, gave it to him, and expected him to give up after a while. But later during class, he gave the cube back solved...I was wondering how he did it...but it turns out he took another one of my cubes that was solved and gave it to me.



I was afraid he peeled the stickers! I would never leave a cube with a classmate unattended.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 4, 2015)

lerenard said:


> I was afraid he peeled the stickers! I would never leave a cube with a classmate unattended.



Don't worry, the cube had no stickers.


----------



## lerenard (Mar 8, 2015)

Not the best place to put this, but I don't think it deserves it's own thread:
When non cubers realize I can solve a cube: woah! That's so cool, how'd you do that?
When non cubers realize how often I solve a cube: don't you ever get bored?? You're such a nerd.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 9, 2015)

One time, some jerk on Twitter took a jab at my girlfriend, asking "why does she always have a rubix cube?" and coming to the conclusion "she doesn't have a boyfriend?".

...

OK, first of all, it's not "RubiXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX". It's "Rubik's".

Second, cubing is fun.

Third, she DOES in fact have a boyfriend. And guess who it is? *points to self*


----------



## whitefieldcat (Mar 11, 2015)

Me: *solving a SS 7x7*
Person 1: Is that a diamond shape, or cube shape?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Mar 11, 2015)

I love how my friends are all "in" to cubing now. Almost a year ago, I learned how to solve a 3x3. Since then I have taught maybe 15 people how to solve cubes, and recently two of my best friends! It's good to see people who are legitimately interested in learning to cube. And most of my non-cubing friends pretty much know all cubing lingo. 

I still get strange reactions from strangers. My project at the county science fair was about Rubik's Cubes, and I brought my 3x3 to the awards ceremony. This one woman kept on making me solve it. I kinda felt like a trained monkey, so I said, "I can do other stuff, too..." and she walked away. LOL.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 13, 2015)

This article is really old and this could probably go on the Rubik's Cube Sightings in the Media thread, but it is SUCH a darndest thing that I have to share it.

http://magmicinc-.pr.co/47964-rubik-s-cube-world-record-to-be-set-on-iphone

<rant>

I am honestly upset that these people believe that "there is some kid training on an iPhone, trying to beat the record right now and when they eventually beat the record, all they have to do is take a screenshot of their record setting time on the app and we’ll make sure it gets to the right people." A: Things MUST be done at competitions. B: They must be done on an actual cube. I know we all know this, but I wish the general public would check the WCA before making these claims.

</rant>


----------



## Eduard Khil (Mar 15, 2015)

Where is that Green-Blue Piece?

How could I swap these two pieces? (Points to a edge and a corner piece)


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Where is that Green-Blue Piece?
> 
> How could I swap these two pieces? (Points to a edge and a corner piece)


Japanese colour schemer ftw!


----------



## King Mike (Mar 15, 2015)

I have had pretty dumb experiences like:

"I got ONE side"
"Your Rubik's cube is broken" (Ghost Cube)
"My record is 2 seconds"
"I used to know how to solve those" (I ask them the first step to their method and they don't know)
"Can you teach me in under 10 minutes?"
"Why can't you move the centers?"
"Wow! That Rubik's cube is fat!" (4x4)


----------



## Randomno (Mar 15, 2015)

King Mike said:


> "Your Rubik's cube is broken" (Ghost Cube)



If I had a ghost cube I wouldn't want to use it near non-cubers...  They're good at breaking a lot of puzzles.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Randomno said:


> If I had a ghost cube I wouldn't want to use it near non-cubers...  They're good at breaking a lot of puzzles.



Yeah I know my friend grabs my cubes and sais, 'Hey it's my turn' explosion and carry on mucking it up as they call it.


The most stupid thing someone did is pop an edge out and chuck it on the floor and try to snap it.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 23, 2015)

"I went to a cubing competition."

"Ermagawsh did you win?????"

No, this isn't 2003.


----------



## NooberCuber (Mar 24, 2015)

Randomno said:


> "I went to a cubing competition."
> 
> "Ermagawsh did you win?????"
> 
> No, this isn't 2003.



so true....

and people say 
"you should go to a comp you would win"
(I average high 10s-11) and I'm like "yeah...I will have a ways to go" lol


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 25, 2015)

My colleagues struggle to believe that even if I got a PB on every solve I'd be lucky to get through a first round.


----------



## CuberM (Mar 26, 2015)

*Something that I really hate *

Okay, so I'm not usually one to pick on things that non-cubers say because non-cubers don't spend 2341234678123471234 hours a day cubing, but this is just something that gets me kind of angry now. I don't know why, but it's really annoying. People always ask blindsolvers how they know if it's done. They see you looking at the cube and everything, but they ask that. I guess they just think you're doing the same thing over and over again. Soooo here's the question of the day: how many times have you gotten this and am I the only one that get's annoyed by it?

~Me


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 26, 2015)

I also find this funny. I blindsolved once on the bus, then on purpose, i started auf-ing at the end to see what people what ppl would say and i got some funny reactions. Like "oh no hurry up or you'll miss it!" And "quickly! Remember! Look at it all you need is to turn it!"


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 26, 2015)

CuberM said:


> I don't know why, but it's really annoying. People always ask blindsolvers how they know if it's done.


why would you be annoyed about this?? It's a perfectly legitimate question. Do you really expect non-cubers to know how it works? Also there's a thread for this. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13808-Non-Cubers-say-the-darndest-things!


----------



## Chree (Mar 26, 2015)

This actually happened to me today. I wasn't blindsolving, but of course, someone asked me if I could solve the cube "without looking". I said yes. A few of the other bystanders were awestruck, so I spent a minute or two explaining how things like letter systems work. Of course, someone asked "if your eyes are closed how do you know when you're done"... so by that point I could tell them " I only have to memorize, at most, 20 letters... so when I've finished the last letter I know I'm done with the cube".

But in general, I feel like when I'm talking to non-cubers, it's quickest to just say "magic".


----------



## CuberM (Mar 26, 2015)

No I don't expect them to know how it works, but you tell them that you memorized it that means you memorized it so you would know when it's done


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 26, 2015)

CuberM said:


> that means you memorized it so you would know when it's done



And how do they know that? I don't mean to be argumentative/annoying, but I really disagree with what you're saying.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

One day a kid came up to me and my friends (also cubers) and said "is there a mathematical approach, or what?" So we both looked at each other, and started saying things like "Well, there is a quad root matrix, with 3 surplus variables, and the and the forceful latitude will orientate the adjacent angels to their maximum velocity..." and really math-y sounding things. Then, no kidding, he goes "oh, that makes a lot of sense, I'll have to try that out when I get home on my Rubik's cube"


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Apr 4, 2015)

We do that kind of thing all the time at school, we have a running joke about how you have to be able to solve a megaminx in order to be an astronaut.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 11, 2015)

When I usually take my cube out, I do the sexy move 6 times. People actually think I'm solving it and I had just beaten a world record.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 12, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> so true....
> 
> and people say
> "you should go to a comp you would win"
> (I average high 10s-11) and I'm like "yeah...I will have a ways to go" lol


Yes, that is a funny thing for them to say... I don't think people really believe that we're world class; they just already see it as unfathomably good and don't want to consider the possibility of someone being better than us, as Feliks and us appear similar in skill to the untrained eye.

Update your sig. It says your PB AO5 is 10.7. No way you average 11.


----------



## ColeCuber (Apr 14, 2015)

> "Wow! That Rubik's cube is fat!" (4x4)


I - I don't even know how to respond to this...


----------



## ColeCuber (Apr 14, 2015)

I am going to my first competition, and my Dad says I will win. I am sub-40 and Collin Burns will be there.


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

ColeCuber said:


> I am going to my first competition, and my Dad says I will win. I am sub-40 and Collin Burns will be there.


Inb4 you get ll and f2l skips every solve haha.


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

Non-cuber: How long does it take to solve the 4x4?
Me: A little over a minute. (I averaged 15 on 3x3 at the time)
Non-cuber: Oh
Me: *takes out 2x2*
Non-cuber: Yeah that's what I was talking about, the 4x4.
Me: It's a 2x2.
Non-cuber: Oh.

Me: *solving cube casually*
Non-cuber: Can I try that?
Me: Sure. *scrambles cube*
Non-cuber: *spends the ENTIRE recess attempting to solve it*
Me: *extremely bored doing nothing*
Non-cuber: *gives it back at the end of recess 15 minutes later, still scrambled of course*

Crowd of 8th graders watching me, very lucky situation
Me: *solving cube, cube pops (it was the time when the zhanchi was popular)*
8th graders: It broke!
Me: *fixes cube* Some of the pieces may be put in wrong, so at the end I might have to flip some pieces. *finishes f2l, notices flipped edges and corners*
8th graders: Woah, he noticed the pieces were wrong before he finished!
Me: *finishes OLL and PLL with no edge pieces permuted wrong*
I feel so lucky to have been in that situation, unlike a lot of the others that people describe. I think they trusted me because I rarely lie in front of people.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 18, 2015)

People tried to physically _TWIST_ an edge piece. *facepalm*


----------



## Pranav Sindura (Apr 19, 2015)

Another one---

ME- *Solving a 3x3 in front of the class*
Non-cuber- Oh can you solve That?
Me- Yes....
Non-Cuber - Can you solve a 4x4, 5x5,7x7, Megaminx, Deacgon, Heptagon, Hexagon( Yes I mean it, Decagon, Hexagon, Yeah!) and etc........ and what not!!!!!
Me- No I can solve only 2x2, 3x3, 4x4(Feeling irritrated)... (To Non-Cuber--->) *Can you solve a 1x1*??
Non- Cuber - What is that?


----------



## Go (May 2, 2015)

My friend said to me the other day while I was riding in his car, messing about with my 7x7:

"I once solved 5 sides of the 3x3 but I could never get the last one."

Then he said:

"I also almost solved it once but I noticed the colors were on the wrong sides, and I didn't know how to fix it."

Pretty impressive he could get all the sides but the centres though!


----------



## nvpendsey (Jun 24, 2015)

Never actually happened (nor it should)
*gets an accidental corner twist during a solve*
ME : Starts to solve *F2L finished,notice incorrect corner and correct it*
Non cuber : Hey you just turned the corner and stuff and stuff

One more thing,
*sees my megaminx*
What is this *cube* called?

And the worst after solving the cube in school( I was already the popular study and full marks guy + other boys were jealous of me) "He must be doing this to impress girls" Or something like that.(Seriously I had no intention of impressing the girls
Nobody said something like this in front of me but I am pretty sure that this was said behind my back sometime(s).


----------



## nvpendsey (Jun 29, 2015)

I just realized this thing but the worst thing non cubers say is 'Why do you solve a Rubik's cube?' OR 'What gain/profit do you have from solving the cube?'


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 5, 2015)

I managed to solve a side in under ten minutes once!

Or

I bet you couldn't do it if I scrambled it

Or

I'm sure I could do it if you give me an easy scramble

Or

Me: *scrambles cube with about 50+ moves*
you can't scramble it by yourself! Don't you just memorise how you scramble it?

Or even,

Can I scramble the cube for you?
*spends 5+ minutes to scramble because they think it will make it harder to solve*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 22, 2015)

I was just sitting around solving a 3x3...

*Solves cube in 12.xx*
Non-cuber: Woah you solved it in 12 seconds!?
Me: Yeah, I guess that's sorta fast...
Non-cuber: 12 SECONDS IS *SORTA FAST*!????
Me: Well, yeah I guess... I'm not that fast...
*Solves cube in 14.xx*
Me: Meh slow
Non-cuber: YOU SOLVED A RUBIK'S CUBE IN 14 SECONDS AND THAT IS SLOW!?????


----------



## EternalE (Jul 24, 2015)

Non-Cuber: Can you solve it blindfolded?
Me: No.
Non-Cuber: I'll tell you when you're done!
Me: It doesn't work like that.
Non-Cuber: But I'll tell you when you're done!
Me: *sigh* Fine. 
Non-Cuber: *stealing cube* Yay! Close your eyes!
Me (planning to squint as soon as I get my cube back): Yep. Make sure you scramble it up real good. *closes eyes*


I haven't seen my cube since.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Jul 26, 2015)

Lol I was at a gathering of some family friends and there was this little kid(wannabe cuber) who brought a 2x2-5x5. His non cuber friend was over. I was just casually solving the 4x4 and the wannabe cuber asked his friend if he could solve cubes. His friend replied that he could, and he played with "2's, 4's, 5's, 6's, 8's, and 12's." Lolwut?

I bring my cubes to play with at these events. Little kids ALWAYS ask to borrow my cubes. They twist corners and tell me to solve it, and when I twist the corner back, they call me a cheater. Wtf?


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 26, 2015)

A friend who watched a video of me solving the cube online...

Friend: "Surely it is cheating if you mix it up yourself?"
Me: "No. The computer gives me a scramble to put the cube into a random state then I solve it"
Friend: "But surely it makes it easier if you mixed it up?"
Me: "No. Knowing the scramble doesn't help and me solve the cube... I don't solve the cube by doing the same moves in reverse"
Friend: "I'm still not convinced..."

I had two conversations going on at once (another guy telling me about how his wife could solve the cube) so I didn't get a chance to convince this guy!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 26, 2015)

Me: *solving through an FMC*
Friend: OMG YOU'RE SO SLOW I BET EVEN I COULD HAVE FINISHED AGES AGO!!!
Me: *explains FMC*
Friend: WELL WHAT'S THE POINT OF DOING IT IF YOU DON'T DO IT FAST?
Me: ... U_U

*sigh*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2015)

I've told some people at my school about you, that you can solve a 17X17 in 3 seconds. Dillon P. From my scout troop 2015


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> so true....
> 
> and people say
> "you should go to a comp you would win"
> (I average high 10s-11) and I'm like "yeah...I will have a ways to go" lol



You could win a competition with those times, as long as no world class speed cubers are there.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 7, 2015)

Friends came over yesterday. One of the parents looked at my 4x4 and said "Wow, that's a four sided cube". I later gave him a lesson in geometry.


----------



## Jade (Aug 11, 2015)

When I used the Dan Brown method for 1:15 solves...
me: *doing sexy move*
annoying kid: OH MY GOD SHE'S NOT SOLVING IT SHE'S JUST DOING THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER AGAIN
cube: *solves*
annoying kid: The cube is rigged... you just do the same two moves again and again and then it solves! Cheater!

I really don't blame them for being naive or not knowing much about how cubes work, but nobody wants to hear about how it would take you a year to do it or about how you would just peel off the stickers. -_-


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 11, 2015)

Me: *Restickering*
Friend: cheat
Me: ... ... ... ... ... ...

Do I need to explain more?


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 11, 2015)

Me: *Does a U perm on a 2x2*
Friends: OMFG YOU JUST SCRAMBLED IT AND SOLVED IT THAT FAST *accuses me of dark magic*


----------



## noodlez (Aug 25, 2015)

"Did you win it yet?"


----------



## dominugget (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone get annoyed when non-cubers want to try and "solve" your cube, and they take 30 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 7, 2015)

dominugget said:


> Anyone get annoyed when non-cubers want to try and "solve" your cube, and they take 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So every time I go out in public with cube? yes


----------



## dominugget (Sep 7, 2015)

2180161 said:


> So every time I go out in public with cube? yes



I just resort to a good old fashioned no. It also annoys me when they think repeating the same move will solve it because they "saw it on YouTube."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 7, 2015)

dominugget said:


> I just resort to a good old fashioned no. It also annoys me when they think repeating the same move will solve it because they "saw it on YouTube."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With me, they act as if it is one of those cubes where it only turns in one direction per face. *fp*


----------



## dominugget (Sep 7, 2015)

2180161 said:


> With me, they act as if it is one of those cubes where it only turns in one direction per face. *fp*



Ha. They also think if I look ill "cheat" and be able to solve it faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubessassin (Oct 2, 2015)

One day when I switched from my 3x to my 2x my buddy if I had made my cube smaller. 
Seriously??


----------



## Damien Porter (Oct 2, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Me: *solving through an FMC*
> Friend: OMG YOU'RE SO SLOW I BET EVEN I COULD HAVE FINISHED AGES AGO!!!
> Me: *explains FMC*
> Friend: WELL WHAT'S THE POINT OF DOING IT IF YOU DON'T DO IT FAST?
> ...



Perfect comback ,
You: I feal sorry for your girl friend.
Friend:


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 3, 2015)

I've had people tell me that megaminx must be easier than 3x3 because the centers of a megaminx are fixed.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 3, 2015)

A bloke I met at a car boot sale told me that any scramble could be solved in 48 moves. He also claimed to have solved a cube by accident.


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 3, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> A bloke I met at a car boot sale told me that any scramble could be solved in 48 moves. He also claimed to have solved a cube by accident.



To be fair, I've seen one person sort of solve by accident: he was able to do a side but no more; halfway through he noticed he got to a stage when he had only ~6 moves left and did that intuitively. Props to him for having the spatial recognition and reasoning for that, especially since he didn't even know how to solve the cube.


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> A bloke I met at a car boot sale told me that any scramble could be solved in 48 moves.



Well, he's not wrong!


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> Well, he's not wrong!



Ha ha. Good point.


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 10, 2015)

So, you can solve those can you?

Also, me: *doing oh*
Non cuber: why don't you just use your other hand?


----------



## jackrosie03 (Oct 12, 2015)

"Is your 7x7 harder than your 3x3?"

"Wait so you have figured out the Rubik's cube"

"So like what's the secret to the cube"

Them: Dude is that your 16x16! *Motions to 4x4*
Me: No this is a 4x4! 
Them: But it is sixteen pieces on a side*

"One time I solved five sides but I couldn't figure out the last one"

"I bet that one Rubik's kid can solve a one thousand by one thousand because he can do the 3x3 in under five minutes!"

"That looks easy"

"He carries a knockoff" *Making reference to my Moyu Hualong*

"I bet I could scramble it so bad you couldn't solve it"


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 5, 2015)

Today two people saw me cubing and one asked: isn't that like a world record you did there?
Random stranger 2: nah, the world record is 2 seconds
Stranger one: no it's a minute

And they just keep going on while I slip away...

Also, another thing that really annoys me is how the maths department has picture of cubes on the wall and everytime I see it, it bugs me so much that some of them are unsolvable...

Also the have horrible non-western colour schemes...


----------



## Vedant Karmali (Nov 13, 2015)

Can you take cubing tutions for me


----------



## AnthonyCubes (Nov 16, 2015)

I love non-cubers.
I get the same 5 or so comments when they see me solving.
1.) After I finish solving, usually get a "Did you just do it?" or just a "How??"
2.) "Do you just have to do the same thing over and over to solve it?"
3.) After I tell them I start by making a white cross, they try to solve it and always end up making the white cross on any side EXCEPT the white side.
4.) They always talk about how "They can only solve one side"
5.) When you're hand-scrambling, they don't know it and they think you are solving it without looking at it. They also think fake solves are "solving it really really fast", which usually results in a few more "HOW?"s.


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey, can I use that cube?
Me: Nah...
Please, I won't mess it up!
Me thinking: Yeah, ok sure its a tiled shishuang anyway, what could go wrong?*
Me: OK, sure.
+time passes+ 
*I get my cube back* WHAT THE HECK WHAT HAPPENED TO MY BEAUTIFUL FANGSHI LOGO!!!
Er... I totally didn't peel it off. 
;(


----------



## EternalE (Nov 25, 2015)

Me: *finishes scrambling cube*
Non-cuber (rudely): I bet you $20 that you won't be able to do it.
Me: *solves it in about 30 seconds*
Non-cuber (more rudely): Good job, but I'm not gonna pay you.
Me: That's not fair!
Non-cuber: Life isn't fair. *runs away*


I would've been totally fine with this if the non-cuber weren't so rude about it. I wouldn't have even accepted the money that she wasn't going to pay if she didn't have that attitude about it.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 25, 2015)

Non-cubers are so confused they don't even know whether I'm scrambling or solving.


----------



## SFCuber (Nov 25, 2015)

-**Does alg** "DUD U MESSED IT UP!!!, U WERE SO CLOSE!!!!!"
-**Non-cuber looks at a 4x4 and gets confused**
-"Let me mix it up, you're just memorizing the moves!"
-"2x2s are so easy! I bet i could solve one in like... (12 seconds later) 2 moves!"
-**Tells non-cuber the WR then does a sub-30 solve** "UR SO SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"
-"My friends dogs cousins aunts husbands boss's son can solve it in like 2 seconds!"
-"Dude ur like a genius!" 
-**Does solve** **non-cuber looks for a way to solve it** "Ha I found his trick!"


----------



## Walrusizer (Nov 26, 2015)

they always want me to let them use my cubes and when i dont let them they try to tell me that they can solve it faster than me, as if i would care


----------



## RicerKing (Nov 29, 2015)

Me: My average is 30 seconds

Non Cuber: If you can finish under 20 seconds you can be one of my friends

Me: *finishes at 34 seconds*

Non Cuber: You can't even beat your average? Pathetic.

Me: (In my mind) You didn't give me inspection time, pleb. :/


----------



## JoeBlow (Dec 7, 2015)

I solve the 3x3 in front of my friends. One of them grabs the cube, does the move RR', then yells "LOOK I SOLVED IT!!!"
fp


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 15, 2015)

A colleague referred to my cube as "that sudoku thing you do".


----------



## kerbingamer376 (Dec 15, 2015)

My brother was just learning the 4x4 for the first time. He got an error. he said, "Yay! Parity!"
Also, I hate it when people say "Did I scramble it well?"
as well, when they say "Oh I can do 2 sides, but then it messes up" It's layers, for goodness sake!
Also when they say that rubik's brand is the best


----------



## Sion (Dec 15, 2015)

Person: can I solve it?

Me: uhh... okay... 

* 10 minutes later*

Person: *didn't even reach quarter way through f2l* LOOK! I'm on to something!

* I facepalm* my fastest time is 70 seconds, but THIS... Help me... ;~;


----------



## senpai (Dec 15, 2015)

Sion said:


> Person: can I solve it?
> 
> Me: uhh... okay...
> 
> ...



So you know how to solve it because you looked up a beginners method online. I guess that means you're smarter than them, huh? :^)


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 16, 2015)

senpai said:


> So you know how to solve it because you looked up a beginners method online. I guess that means you're smarter than them, huh? :^)



Maybe. But if you had to sit there for ages while the other attempts to solve the cube it is still painful...

I usually just bring a spare cube or a different puzzle in case this happens although most of my friends are over wanting to play with my cubes.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 16, 2015)

let me mix it up
(pops) OH GOSH I BROKE IT I'LL BUY U A NEW 1 IM SO SORRY
how did you put it together?


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 16, 2015)

I tell people my PB is 8 seconds. They scramble it and I get 13 and they say "you liar"


----------



## Calamity Strike (Dec 16, 2015)

I hate it when people are like "so if i mix it up, you can solve it?"
*takes the cube a starts turning each face with a whole hand*
30 seconds later they've turned it 15 times, with 5 of those being R, R' or U, U'
*I solve it*
"that was a bad mix up, let me do it again"


----------



## zyxantjcae654 (Dec 25, 2015)

Who: A reputable person who owns his own Christian, private school, and, from what I had made about him after some eavesdrops, a brilliant man. (He actually, at that time, initiated a healthy debate about the difference of being a 'catholic, etc.' & a 'Christian.')
When&where: After a school camp somewhere in Laguna, Ph.
How: He saw me spending time waiting for my aunt to fetch us, solving a 3x3x3, and asked, "Did you know who invented that?" I doubtfully answered, "An architect: Rubik, Erno…."
Why: He corrected me, "It was actually invented by a convict who had been bored inside his cell and come up with that, named Rubrick[sic](or Rubrik)."
Also: "They say it can be solved within only 5 moves," which I politely disagreed upon: "No, the held record is(was) actually 21 moves. Turns. It is hardly possible." Later, I researched if Rubik had been a convict….


----------



## Winter Cuber (Dec 25, 2015)

This isn't really something someone said, but when I sent my Christmas list to people, I put at the top, highlighted and in bold letters, not to get store-bought puzzles. I just finished opening presents, and I got a mefferts gear cube, a Rubik's void cube, and 4 dollar store sticker mods. Did they not read the warning?!

I love the gear cube though


----------



## Yetiowin (Dec 28, 2015)

Calamity Strike said:


> I hate it when people are like "so if i mix it up, you can solve it?"


I get that ALL THE TIME.
Also:
"Hey, don't look at it! You'll memorize all the moves!"

People that see me scrambling and say:
"OMG he can solve it without looking at it!!!!"

"How many times did you beat it?"
Like I count every time I solve it.


----------



## Akash Meena (Dec 28, 2015)

Once my cube popped up while solving it in front of an idiot and then i began to fix it back in the cube...he said "u cheated..u puuted in the right place.. u cheater"
AHHH!!!


----------



## Yetiowin (Dec 29, 2015)

When I was eight or nine, I knew how to solve one side, and once, the opposite side somehow got solved. I was so amazed and I told everyone not to touch the cube for about a month.

It IS possible to solve two sides without knowing how to solve it, if you're lucky.


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 1, 2016)

So i had my stickerless YuXin 4x4 with me out in public, and this is what happened:
(person) "Are you serious! Its a cube made completely out of plastic!"
(me) "yah, i got one without stickers"
(person) "How do you do to solve it then?"
I felt like slapping myself. I continued the conversation and they finally got the fact that i turned the faces to solve it. I'd love to show them a comp.


----------



## thinkeleven (Jan 13, 2016)

*Does a really slow 50 second solve
You should TOTALLY go to the world championships, you would so WIN!

OR
Yeah, I have a friend who can do that in, like, less that 5 seconds.
Is his name Lucas Etter?
Umm... No?
LIAR! (Well, I don't actually say that)


----------



## ZZTrooper (Jan 13, 2016)

The one that my cubing classmate and I get the most is "I can do the Rubik's Cube." They take the solved cube from my hands, then they turn one side and turn it back.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 13, 2016)

thinkeleven said:


> *Does a really slow 50 second solve
> You should TOTALLY go to the world championships, you would so WIN!
> 
> OR
> ...



PLOT TWIST: his name is Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## thinkeleven (Jan 13, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> PLOT TWIST: his name is Feliks Zemdegs



He's still lying...
Feliks didn't get a solve in under 5 seconds? Or so I thought...
Also, just happened to me: (In the middle of doing F2L/OLL/PLL) The person in question (also one of those really LOUD and annoying LOL ones, no offence to them) just started laughing, saying that you just messed up the side I had already done, especially in PLL; I explain that I've fixed it; continue to the next algorithm; cycle starts over again


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 13, 2016)

thinkeleven said:


> He's still lying...
> Feliks didn't get a solve in under 5 seconds? Or so I thought...



Officially, only Lucas has a solve under 5 though unofficially a lot more people do. I'm pretty sure feliks has a sub-4 solve on cam. No one averages sub-5.


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 13, 2016)

thinkeleven said:


> He's still lying...
> Feliks didn't get a solve in under 5 seconds? Or so I thought...



Felik's doesn't have any official sub-5 solves, but he's done some at home, on cam i believe.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Calamity Strike said:


> Felik's doesn't have any official sub-5 solves, but he's done some at home, on cam i believe.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE5wUeo4Rs0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSsKgkz4g_k
https://youtu.be/Nbh35yDvkOU?t=4m39s

there you go, ppl, all of the sub 4 solves of him i could find. All of them unofficial


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trexrush1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVhnfFy5-g
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE5wUeo4Rs0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSsKgkz4g_k
> https://youtu.be/Nbh35yDvkOU?t=4m39s
> ...


You mean sub 5 [emoji14]


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 13, 2016)

ugh... i was skyping with my friend while cubing and was explaining where i get my speeedcubes from, and the peroson was like.
what? why cant u just use a regular rubik's cube? isnt it the same, i mean c'mon it's just a cube right?

i was so pissed off after that....


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 13, 2016)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> You mean sub 5 [emoji14]


Yup, speeling eror


----------



## CubeBag (Jan 24, 2016)

Sometimes I wear the shirt from the competition I went to at school, and all the non-cubers ask me if I won. Seeing them in shock when I told them I got 43rd place is hilarious. (My average was just under 30 seconds. Pretty slow, but still fast enough for non-cubers to think I'm some kind of wizard.) It's really funny watching their reactions when they find out there are people faster than me.


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2016)

"Are those cubing gloves?"

Said to me by an active forum poster; I'll let you work it out .


----------



## turtwig (Jan 31, 2016)

When people tell me that cubing is a waste of time

and then ask me if they can borrow my cube.


----------



## antech101 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Quickly angering a cuber*

You may have wondered at one point, how do i anger other cubers? well here's how! come up to one you don't know, say "Wow thats a cool *rubik's* cube, whats your record on it? 3.2 seconds? you must have cheated, i bet you cant solve it if i scramble it!" And they give it to you, then you mimic the fast turning they do and drop it on *accident* saying "oops, dropped your *rubik's* cube" then walk away with the cube still on the floor.


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 18, 2016)

antech101 said:


> You may have wondered at one point, how do i anger other cubers? well here's how! come up to one you don't know, say "Wow thats a cool *rubik's* cube, whats your record on it? 3.2 seconds? you must have cheated, i bet you cant solve it if i scramble it!" And they give it to you, then you mimic the fast turning they do and drop it on *accident* saying "oops, dropped your *rubik's* cube" then walk away with the cube still on the floor.



Oooookaaayy.. Or take their cube and RUN!


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 18, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Oooookaaayy.. Or take their cube and RUN!



yes that would make me quite angry lol


----------



## antech101 (Feb 18, 2016)

I just wouldn't give it to them in the first place...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 18, 2016)

That's not really angering more of just the general stupidity that a lot of people do whenever they see a speedcuber


----------



## antech101 (Feb 18, 2016)

And that stupidity normally angers me, but i guess some other people wouldn't


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 18, 2016)

When a girl on my school bus said she just peels the stickers off, my cubing friend and I started screaming.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 18, 2016)

When in my classroom some mate does some non-cubery thing that annoys me at the moment, i take my pyraminx and my hex-skewb (same mechanism as a meffert's skewb) and shouting "SKEWB-GUN!" i shoot them, then i take my pyraminx, and stab it into their head repeatedly!!!


----------



## jojo1189 (Feb 19, 2016)

"I can do it!" [hands them the cube] "Uh... I forgot"
"You can't do that!" [solves it] "Cheater!"
"I bet you can't do it when I scramble it!"
"Woah you must be the best!" (My best time is 58 seconds)
"Learning how to solve it is cheating!"
"Oh yeah I figured it out..."


----------



## SHualong (Feb 19, 2016)

-"Get a life"
-"Have you heard of something called the internet?"
-"That Rubik's Cube is giving me a headache."
-"That 4 cube is so easy! I could solve it in 2 seconds" I hand him my BRAND NEW Yuxin 2x2. He smashes it on the tarmac and a corner breaks. "OMG! These cubes have ******* quality! I could get it from a pound shop!"
-From my teacher: "If you don't complete this Rubiks Cube (Moyu Aosu) in 20 seconds you will get detention."
-"Do you WD40/oil/oilate your Rubiks Cube?"
-I solve in 20 seconds "OMG! This guy just got a world record!"
-"I could solve this in one second!" Does U U'
-"Your cube spins too smoothly. Cheat."


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 19, 2016)

SHualong said:


> -From my teacher: "If you don't complete this Rubiks Cube (Moyu Aosu) in 20 seconds you will get detention."



you had to take it and stub your teacher's eye with it, than take a corner out and stub the eye with as well c:


----------



## Boneless (Feb 20, 2016)

When I first learned to solve a cube, I was showing my friend on the school bus when another kid said the classic "It's just the same moves over and over again!". I said, "Yeah, you got me. I'll tell you the moves: right counterclockwise, top clockwise, left 180 degrees, top counterclockwise." He tried, and it didn't work obviously.


----------



## CubeBag (Feb 20, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> take my pyraminx and my hex-skewb (same mechanism as a meffert's skewb) and shouting "SKEWB-GUN!" i shoot them,



Is a Mefferts brand what ColorfulPockets uses for skewb gun?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 20, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> Is a Mefferts brand what ColorfulPockets uses for skewb gun?



yes, it is


----------



## ACR85 (Feb 20, 2016)

I got a 'your wasting your life doing then ya know!'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antech101 (Feb 20, 2016)

I remember when i transferred schools and m first day there i was solving a 3x3 and this guy came up and said "Your just doing it backwards, let ME scramble it!" and after i solved his scramble, he just called my a cheater and walked away...


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 20, 2016)

ACR85 said:


> I got a 'your wasting your life doing then ya know!'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a funny thing to say...considering the other person doesn't know how to do it XD


----------



## ACR85 (Feb 20, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> That's a funny thing to say...considering the other person doesn't know how to do it XD



They just hate that they can't do it. They must assume because they tried and struggle with a 3x3 cross and I can do the cube in 40 seconds that I must spend my entire free time on it because I can't be better than them. Funnies. 

I enjoy doing all my different cube, helps me relax. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubeBag (Feb 28, 2016)

SHualong said:


> I hand him my BRAND NEW Yuxin 2x2. He smashes it on the tarmac and a corner breaks. "OMG! These cubes have ******* quality! I could get it from a pound shop!"



When I read that I died a little on the inside


----------



## Sion (Feb 28, 2016)

"That's a cool 4×4!"
Me: it's a 2×2.
"How about your 9×9?"
Me: It's a 3×3.
"Oh shut up!"

This is another one:

"You're cheating! That isn't a rubiks cube! That's a speedcube!"


----------



## ACR85 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sion said:


> "You're cheating! That isn't a rubiks cube! That's a speedcube!"



I hate the 'why didn't you buy a Rubiks one, there the best. Better than that Chinese junk you have.'

From people who have never done one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubeBag (Feb 29, 2016)

I was using my QJ Super floppy cube on the bus ride to elementary school (this was a few years back), and some little kid asked if he could play with it, and I told him it was fragile and he couldn't. So then he punched me in the shoulder. He was like 5 years old, so it's not like it hurt or anything, but it was pretty disrespectful.


----------



## Boneless (Mar 4, 2016)

Whenever people ask if I'm good at math, I nonchalantly tell them that I got an overall C- in Algebra I. It's baffling to people that cubers aren't necessarily really good at math. However, I'm actually very good at Geometry and Trigonometry, which I suppose is technically more mathematically useful in cubing.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Mar 7, 2016)

when I cube, I always have my pyraminx ready to be taken and slammed onto any non-cuber who, when I pop or corner twist, calls me a cheater.


----------



## Boneless (Mar 9, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> when I cube, I always have my pyraminx ready to be taken and slammed onto any non-cuber who, when I pop or corner twist, calls me a cheater.



That's some sweet subtle revenge if I've ever seen it.


----------



## DoctorKilgrave (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a sister my daughter's age. She told me that a guy on her school bus has a 3x3 and a 5x5, and that he knows a "trick" to solve them real fast. But it's just a trick."


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 11, 2016)

Most of the people who know me kind of know what not to say now, but recently someone referred to my 6x6 as a "10-wide".


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2016)

I often cube on buses and tubes and the most common reaction (by far) is:
My grandchildren also has one / plays with those . (I'm 66 years old)


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 13, 2016)

My mom: "Hey show your uncle your new 4 cube"
Referring to my 2x2.
My mom (when I was trying to teach her): "I just don't understand how you get that to there"
One turn.
Any time I solve a cube in public or my neighbor shows someone a video of me: "is that kid a genius?"
I'm not even sub 20...


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 15, 2016)

They're like to me with my scrambled 3x3:

"Can you fix this?"

Or

When I turn a corner: "Hey! That's cheating"


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 15, 2016)

"Lemme scramble it, you always do the same scramble over and over"
In reality, just another kid at school trying to try my cube lol. Also happens when i compete against others in school, especially when i do a race against a kid ( I do OH and he does 2H(3x3) and I still win LOL).
And,
"How do you twist corners?
Cuz
"Can I twist corners?
NO 
"Can I try your cube?"
NOOO (this happens so often... -.-)


----------



## Cubified (May 23, 2016)

Paul Wagner said:


> What are your experiences with non-cubers that you ALWAYS here?
> Let me shuffle your cube
> 
> 
> How about rubik's triangle?


----------



## Cubified (May 23, 2016)

The one most solve and can I shuffle your Rubix cube


----------



## Sion (May 25, 2016)

"Slow down! Why are you rushing?"

"You should seriously bet money on this!!!"


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 25, 2016)

Sion said:


> "Slow down! Why are you rushing?"
> 
> "You should seriously bet money on this!!!"


Tbh the original reason I learned was for bets...


----------



## DecimatingSky (May 26, 2016)

"Did you bring your rubik's thingy?"
me: which one?
"The Square one (referring to 3x3 cuz it's square)"


----------



## Yetiowin (May 26, 2016)

Sion said:


> "That's a cool 4×4!"
> Me: it's a 2×2.
> "How about your 9×9?"
> Me: It's a 3×3.
> ...


Weirdly, I never get this. When other people try my cubes they usually react like "It's really fast" or "Why do you use money on so many of these"


----------



## Abo (May 26, 2016)

Yetiowin said:


> Weirdly, I never get this. When other people try my cubes they usually react like "It's really fast" or "Why do you use money on so many of these"



Yea, one thing I get asked is why I have 'so many' 3x3s, which translates to a dozen or so, including like 5 that are from messing around (cucumber.us, etc.)


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 27, 2016)

Abo said:


> Yea, one thing I get asked is why I have 'so many' 3x3s, which translates to a dozen or so, including like 5 that are from messing around (cucumber.us, etc.)


Why do you have so many 3x3s?


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 28, 2016)

I was solving a 7x7 at school and some guy told me that he COULD do it, but he didn't want to waste his brain (Keep in mind this guy had a grade of 14% at the time in the classroom we were in...).


Also, i did a 3x3 in like 11 seconds infront a bunch of teachers and one of them said that it was really easy to do what I did and all you had to do was look at an online tutorial. Like I just did it in 11 seconds, with my 2 whole years of a LOT of practice. Come see me when you can solve it in like 2 minutes or less.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 28, 2016)

NewCuber000 said:


> I was solving a 7x7 at school and some guy told me that he COULD do it, but he didn't want to waste his brain (Keep in mind this guy had a grade of 14% at the time in the classroom we were in...).
> 
> 
> Also, i did a 3x3 in like 11 seconds infront a bunch of teachers and one of them said that it was really easy to do what I did and all you had to do was look at an online tutorial. Like I just did it in 11 seconds, with my 2 whole years of a LOT of practice. Come see me when you can solve it in like 2 minutes or less.


Those are some pretty retarded teachers.
Must think that since your a kid, it's one of those things that you can just look up online.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 28, 2016)

People (atleast in my country) think that white colored cubes are fake and bad (you know the ones you get on streets)
And Rubiks is the best brand out there.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 28, 2016)

Please Dont Ask said:


> People (atleast in my country) think that white colored cubes are fake and bad (you know the ones you get on streets)
> And Rubiks is the best brand out there.


Not sure about the colour but I'm 99% sure the rubik's brand thing holds for all places.


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 28, 2016)

Oh yeah and one time I was solving my Aolong v1 at school (When I had 
one) and someone said:
"OMG is that like, an automatic rubiks cube?" What XD


----------



## antech101 (Jun 2, 2016)

One time i was playing around with my aolong v2 in school and someone i didn't know bet me ten dollars i couldn't solve it in under a minute...

he lost the bet and didn't give me any money


----------



## turtwig (Jun 2, 2016)

antech101 said:


> One time i was playing around with my aolong v2 in school and someone i didn't know bet me ten dollars i couldn't solve it in under a minute...
> 
> he lost the bet and didn't give me any money



I did that once. Someone bet me $2 that I couldn't solve in under 30 seconds. I averaged over 30 at the time but got really lucky. He ended up giving me ten cents.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 2, 2016)

turtwig said:


> I did that once. Someone bet me $2 that I couldn't solve in under 30 seconds. I averaged over 30 at the time but got really lucky. He ended up giving me ten cents.



Lol, one time I was doing 2x2 outside and my neighbor came over. He knew I could cube and everything, and he was watching me solve for a while. He said he'd give me $10 if the next solve was 3 seconds. I got lucky and it was a 2, so he gave me the $10.


----------



## Abo (Jun 3, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Lol, one time I was doing 2x2 outside and my neighbor came over. He knew I could cube and everything, and he was watching me solve for a while. He said he'd give me $10 if the next solve was 3 seconds. I got lucky and it was a 2, so he gave me the $10.


Wow, no one ever pays off bets anymore!


----------



## Boneless (Jun 8, 2016)

Using Roux really trips people up, since you don't really solve a side until like 75% of the way through the solve, if orienting the bad edges puts some in place. You may not even solve a side until the very last step. So you get a lot of "lol can't even solve a side" closely followed by the solve.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 8, 2016)

Boneless said:


> Using Roux really trips people up, since you don't really solve a side until like 75% of the way through the solve, if orienting the bad edges puts some in place. You may not even solve a side until the very last step. So you get a lot of "lol can't even solve a side" closely followed by the solve.


Lol I did a random roux solve in front of my friend once, and he didn't seem too impressed until I "solved it out of nothing in 3 moves."


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 10, 2016)

My co-worker sees my scramble megaminx. "Jesus, it's like a stained glass window!"


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 11, 2016)

New one today from a friend, it's hilariously dumb.


Spoiler: Lol



"Dude, do you inject your hands with steroids???"


----------



## Malkom (Jun 11, 2016)

My grandpa's wife asked me if the Squared of Corners make it easier to solve -_-


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 12, 2016)

Malkom said:


> My grandpa's wife asked me if the Squared of Corners make it easier to solve -_-


Non-cubers are so clueless


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jun 15, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> When in my classroom some mate does some non-cubery thing that annoys me at the moment, i take my pyraminx and my hex-skewb (same mechanism as a meffert's skewb) and shouting "SKEWB-GUN!" i shoot them, then i take my pyraminx, and stab it into their head repeatedly!!!



ColorfulPockets reference? lol


----------



## gwake (Jun 18, 2016)

"I have an 100 by 100!"
"No brand has ever made one."
"Yes they have!"
"what brand?"
"Zhanchi" (pronounced zan-kai)


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 18, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> My co-worker sees my scramble megaminx. "Jesus, it's like a stained glass window!"


That's a good one. They are right.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 18, 2016)

A mom and dad walking by me at Slow and Steady "He's like Tiger Woods here" referring to their kid. No clue who's parents they were, but it's still funny.


----------



## SimonV (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a pretty young and chill math teacher. But on this schooltrip we were on the train and he asked me how to solve it, i tried explaining him but he kept forgetting the algs. But he did pretty good. I brought my Miror Blocks with me (my friend asked me too) and litterally 80% of the hole class was like 'wow' and 'that's easy, it has no stickers', 'how do you even solve that' etc. My friend is a noob cuber (he uses beginners method on everything and ask's me how to do f2l because he doesn't want to ''cheat'' by looking on the internet, then i explain him everything and he was not paying attention at all  sometimes my friend is annoying ) Oh well... my math teacher actually asked a question on the last exam that was somewhat referring to a 5x5.

And another friend (wich is even more annoying and that is not into cubing) always says when he sees someone with a 3x3 that i can 'do the cube' in 20 seconds (my pb is 20.62) and i always have to tell them that i average just under 30-25 seconds and that is while using a speedcube.

And another person in my class 'Are you even from Earth?'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 19, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> ColorfulPockets reference? lol


Obviously lol.


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jun 30, 2016)

byu said:


> "I tried to do that thing once, but I got just one sticker messed up and I couldn't fix it."
> 
> Oh, and this is really off-topic, but I'd like some advice:
> 
> ...



Ask him how he knows what a parity is if he figured it out himself! I didn't know what a parity was until i started doing solves and getting wierd cases on the last layer


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jun 30, 2016)

eamsch said:


> are you like a rubik's cube master??


Rubix*


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jun 30, 2016)

This one time I went to dave and busters, and on the way to the bowling alley i did a very sexy h perm. The guy that was in charge of the bowling alley saw me and asked me to solve it. I did it in like 21 seconds he offered me free dessert and a half discount of my family's bowling game


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 30, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> 1. "How do you solve this thing?" *turning mirror blocks*
> 
> 2. *watches me unbox pyraminx* "Wow! What a cool *cube*!"
> 
> ...


I also average sub-40
and sub-30
and sub-20
and sub-15
and sub-13


----------



## Malkom (Jun 30, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I also average sub-40
> and sub-30
> and sub-20
> and sub-15
> and sub-13


That way of saying it (sub X) is kinda bad, because technically people like Feliks and Lucas are sub 40, 30, 20 and so on. Maybe a new way of telling how fast you are should be made?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 30, 2016)

Malkom said:


> That way of saying it (sub X) is kinda bad, because technically people like Feliks and Lucas are sub 40, 30, 20 and so on. Maybe a new way of telling how fast you are should be made?


I always just give a specific amount of time or a range, like:
2x2: 3.8
3x3: 12.5
4x4: 1:10
5x5: 2:15
6x6: 4:20-4:40
etc.

oh and I love the off-topic discussion in the off-topic discussion subforum


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 1, 2016)

I once had my cube out at a ping pong get-together with some buddies (one of whom used to solve), and while I was ping-ponging, I noticed he had picked it up and started solving on it. What was funny though, was he got to a z perm and didn't remember the alg, so I said M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 across the room (he solved it), and the rest of my friends looked at us like we were psychics.


----------



## Madzilla (Jul 1, 2016)

A guy at my school: "I'm going to mess it up so bad, you'll never be able to solve it"
Same guy after telling him that you can't solve it if one corner is twisted: "You can if you want to!"


----------



## JimCube (Jul 1, 2016)

Madzilla said:


> A guy at my school: "I'm going to mess it up so bad, you'll never be able to solve it"
> Same guy after telling him that you can't solve it if one corner is twisted: "You can if you want to!"


When its a certain amount of twists, it is solvable. I dont know the number tho, i havent experimented


----------



## JimCube (Jul 1, 2016)

I went to my previous school once with my thunderclap and everyone wanted to try it, and someone said that they could scramble faster than me, so i was like, can you scramble an official scramble? They were like, yeah, *starts scrambling randomly, so i show them an official scramble generated on plus timer, and theyre like: WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? ALGEBRA?
And every other person tells me they have a friend who is sub-10. LIES! ALL LIES!
Meh.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 1, 2016)

JimCube said:


> When its a certain amount of twists, it is solvable. I dont know the number tho, i havent experimented



It's whenever the twists add up to a multiple of 3 (including 0). What I mean is, a clockwise twist counts as 1, a counterclockwise twist counts as -1, and no twist counts as 0. Add all those numbers up, and if it adds up to a multiple of 3, it's solvable.


----------



## JimCube (Jul 1, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> It's whenever the twists add up to a multiple of 3 (including 0). What I mean is, a clockwise twist counts as 1, a counterclockwise twist counts as -1, and no twist counts as 0. Add all those numbers up, and if it adds up to a multiple of 3, it's solvable.


Dayum! I didnt think that hard for this. Lol. You seem to have done a lot of thought. Nice!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2016)

"How are you solving the cube by only looking at 1 side???"


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 7, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> "How are you solving the cube by only looking at 1 side???"


Well that's a new one. The weirdest I've had so far is someone calling a twisted corner an X move for some unknown reason.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> It's whenever the twists add up to a multiple of 3 (including 0). What I mean is, a clockwise twist counts as 1, a counterclockwise twist counts as -1, and no twist counts as 0. Add all those numbers up, and if it adds up to a multiple of 3, it's solvable.


why do you do it the exact same way as me


----------



## mafergut (Jul 7, 2016)

An old woman, around 70, maybe 80 years old, whatching me solve a 5x5 on a train.
Where did you buy that? Do you think I could solve one of those? Or does it need a method?
I explained the poor old lady that it was very unlikely that she managed to completely solve it by herself.


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 8, 2016)

I sat with someone from my school on a bus while cubing and everytime I solved the cube he said I cheated or something (it was a while ago so I don't remember everything) so I said that I could beat the world record legit if I wanted to and scrambled it with R'U'R'U' and sover it in like Three seconds (really slow for Four moves). I hoped he would be silence after that or something but instead he told everytime I got a world record.


----------



## Mathematix25565 (Jul 9, 2016)

"Can I mingle it up for you?!??!!"
"Did you bring your pyramix?!"

I hate it when they do this:
Noncuber:*sees my 2x2* "Oh that one must be easy!!
Me: "Try it"
Noncuber: I'm tired, I'll try later


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 10, 2016)

Mathematix25565 said:


> "Did you bring your pyramix?!"



"yes, and I hope you're ready to see it clearly. [smashes pyra into noob's eye] 
Is it clear enough?"


----------



## AirbusCube (Jul 10, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> "yes, and I hope you're ready to see it clearly. [smashes pyra into noob's eye]
> Is it clear enough?"


If that is your sense of humor i would be seriously worried for your friends and family


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 10, 2016)

I never actually smashed a pyraminx into someone's eye, but it's fun to just say that....
And why do you care, they're N00BS!!! xD


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jul 13, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> I never actually smashed a pyraminx into someone's eye, but it's fun to just say that....
> And why do you care, they're N00BS!!! xD


Woah chill O.O


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 13, 2016)

lol, you said it as if I had suddenly gotten crazy!


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 13, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> And why do you care, they're N00BS!!! xD


I'm morally reasonable.


----------



## Sion (Jul 13, 2016)

I always get "that impossibe scramble" whenever I ask someone to mess my cube up. I always solve it.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 13, 2016)

Sion said:


> I always get "that impossibe scramble" whenever I ask someone to mess my cube up. I always solve it.


Me: "Oughtta be scrambled by now"
Scrambler: (turns away) "I'm trying to make it so that none of the colors touch"


----------



## Malkom (Jul 13, 2016)

One thing I've discovered about none cubers is that they dont understand how much "harder" bigger cubes are. For example, a guy in my class that knows i can solve a 3x3 in 20 seconds thought i could solve a 5x5 in 40 seconds!


----------



## Kropster (Jul 18, 2016)

"OMG DUDE LOOK I GOT 3 YELLOWS IN A ROW!!!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Idiot: "YO DUDE CAN I SEE THAT??!1?!11?!"
Me: "no sorry its kinda fragile an-"
Idiot: "OK THANKS!!1!" *takes cube*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Idiot: *tries to turn fast like the cubers*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

everyone "breaks" my dayan 2x2


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 23, 2016)

a noncuber saw me doing fingertricks and asked how I was glitching my cube


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 23, 2016)

soccerking813 said:


> I hate it when people ask me if I brought my square with me. And they are referring to my 3x3 cube, not my square-1.


YES! I want to buy a square-2 so I can say I don't have a square one but I have a square-2.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

Ghost Cuber said:


> a noncuber saw me doing fingertricks and asked how I was glitching my cube


stupid glitches fix in next patch pls


----------



## Nick Joyce (Jul 23, 2016)

~hands the non cuber a scrambled 4x4~ 'woah! So many colors!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> stupid glitches fix in next patch pls



Don't worry MoYu patches every other day


----------



## Malkom (Jul 23, 2016)

Ghost Cuber said:


> a noncuber saw me doing fingertricks and asked how I was glitching my cube


In order to solve the cube you have to see the truth. You have to realise that there is no cube, you're only solving yourself.


----------



## Nick Joyce (Jul 24, 2016)

whenever they scramble my cube, it either pops, has a few corner twists, or is an excruciatingly easy scramble.


----------



## WLCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Last week some kid said csTimer was a "cheat app" while I was trying as hard as I could to not ROFL


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 2, 2016)

WLCuber said:


> Last week some kid said csTimer was a "cheat app" while I was trying as hard as I could to not ROFL


People always ask me if CS is telling me how to solve it...


----------



## WLCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> People always ask me if CS is telling me how to solve it...


The same kid also called my Thunderclap a "9-cube" :confused:


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 3, 2016)

WLCuber said:


> The same kid also called my Thunderclap a "9-cube" :confused:


Now I've never heard that one before!


----------



## WLCuber (Aug 6, 2016)

A really strange one... last week one of my little sister's friends called my Thunderclap a "Roblox Cube" :fp


----------



## WLCuber (Aug 6, 2016)

Not really a darndest thing, but one of my friends can solve the cube up to LL, then he says he forgot the algs


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 8, 2016)

Am I the only one whose parents are never up to date on what I average? One time somebody asked how fast I could solve it-they'd said 35 when I averaged about 21 seconds at the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WLCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

Whenever I ask my little brother to scramble, he twists all the corners...:confused:


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 13, 2016)

My friend is a sub-20 cuber but I now consider him a non-cuber because he did not know the basic-est concepts of roux and could not spell it either. He also said that it is slower. ...He never found his cubes again...


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 15, 2016)

WHOA IS THAT 10X10?!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 17, 2016)

I was scrambling and two little kids were watching. I usually scramble at a higher tps than when I'm solving so the kids were like, "Your fingers are crazy fast". I look up to see who was my worshipper and then he said, " He's not even looking at it."... I still can't do BLD.


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 17, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> My friend is a sub-20 cuber but I now consider him a non-cuber because he did not know the basic-est concepts of roux and could not spell it either. He also said that it is slower. ...He never found his cubes again...


 Looks like I am non-cuber too as i dunno the basic concepts of roux..


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 17, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> Looks like I am non-cuber too as i dunno the basic concepts of roux..


You didn't insult it... Yet!!!!!!


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 17, 2016)

Is roux a better method than CFOP?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 17, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> Is roux a better method than CFOP?


We should probably talk about this somewhere else.

People told me, when I was describing methods to a non-cuber, "why u no use best method?"


----------



## WLCuber (Aug 17, 2016)

I was scrambling and I hear someone quietly say, "Jeez"


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 17, 2016)

My Sister always fails when she try to turn my skewb.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 18, 2016)

"Oh your pretty good at that! Can you match up all the lines?" *LINES
*


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 23, 2016)

Whoa was that like a world record?


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 23, 2016)

i can only solve one side.


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 23, 2016)

You solve faster than I scramble.


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 23, 2016)

*Asks if they can "mix up" my cube* *I solve it* *They scramble it again but say I can't look because I'll just reverse it*


----------



## RennuR (Aug 24, 2016)

When people say they are scrambling when really they are turning the same side back and forth. And holding the cube as if it is REALLY HARD TO TURN O_O


----------



## Ender_Mage14 (Aug 25, 2016)

Once I was doing M' U' on my 3x3 and a kid saw it and he like "oh you solved it!"


----------



## DoctorKilgrave (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm sub 40, on a very good day. Someone saw me solving, and told me his cousin competes in speed competitions and does really, REALLY good at them. I said he must be a lot better than me. He said that I was WAY faster than his cousin. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 26, 2016)

DoctorKilgrave said:


> I'm sub 40, on a very good day. Someone saw me solving, and told me his cousin competes in speed competitions and does really, REALLY good at them. I said he must be a lot better than me. He said that I was WAY faster than his cousin.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You're probably sub-40 if you warm-up Sub-35 next stop!


----------



## Awder (Sep 1, 2016)

Few months ago 7-8 years old girl saw how I solve Rubik's Cube and she shouted I am magician.


----------



## RennuR (Sep 4, 2016)

When you find a new cuber friend (hes a new cuber as well). And he says his cube needs *CUBE OIL 
*
RIP Lube


----------



## Neptunolium (Sep 6, 2016)

Once on a train I was just doing some timed solves:

Guy next to me: How the hell did you do that!?
Me: Well-(interrupted)
GNTM: (to the nearest person) Did you see that, he just solved the Rubiks cube! I could never do that. (looks at the time on my timer) I'm out... (25 sec solve)

I was suprised by this just because he didn't say the usual things apart from how do you do it but I was expecting just a barrage of stereotypical non-cuber comments.

Also what do you think when people see Feliks solving in public?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 17, 2016)

somebody saw my scrambled 3x3 on a table (I was practicing pyraminx at the time and someone scrambled it) and told me that he thinks he can solve all 3 sides.


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just heard someone in school say that he could solve it when he saw my square-1, so I handed it to him and he just stared at it and said: "I meant I could solve a 6x6".


----------



## WLCuber (Sep 19, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I just heard someone in school say that he could solve it when he saw my square-1, so I handed it to him and he just stared at it and said: "I meant I could solve a 6x6".


Then next time, give him a 6x6...


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 21, 2016)

give him a V-cube 6 c:


----------



## ReubenAaron (Oct 5, 2016)

is that a fake Rubik's cube?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 15, 2016)

No it's the original from 1974 because the original is always the best /s

Isn't the world record like 2 seconds?


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 18, 2016)

It seems like the more pieces a cube has, the easier it should be to solve it.


Uh... OK.


----------



## Kotra25 (Oct 18, 2016)

For some reason I actually thought the 2x2 was harder than the 3x3 before I started cubing so I understand.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 20, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> For some reason I actually thought the 2x2 was harder than the 3x3 before I started cubing so I understand.


Well it's easier to identify 4-6 movers on a 3x3 since 2 moves is the 3x3 minimum.


----------



## Garrett C. (Nov 6, 2016)

Im just sitting in mcdonalds solving my valk, when some 7 yr old kid comes over and sais "hey, stop! you cant use that! those are only for school!" I don't reply for a second because i am wondering what could possibly make him think that, then i say, "ummmmmmmmm i do this for fun." I start just turning it without thinking, and he yells "Hey! Stop using that! That is only for school!"

Does anyone have any idea what he could have possibly be thinking?


----------



## Kotra25 (Nov 7, 2016)

At least in Sweden I know that there is a school or two that uses cubes as a thing to count permutations and things like that.


----------



## vm70 (Nov 26, 2016)

"Whoa, is that a 10x10?" "Does it look like one to you?" (I don't own a 10x10, they're expensive)
"I can't even solve the 1x1!"
Someone was looking at my Yuxin Purple 5x5 and asked me, "Is that 5x5 from Rubik's?" The logos don't look similar at all.
I handed someone my 2x2. He pointed at the logo and asked me, "Is this a wildcard or something?"
I brought a 7x7 in with a dot pattern on it. Someone asked me, "Did you peel off the stickers to do that?"
"How did you solve that?" "Actually, all of this is an illusion; in reality I'm peeling all of the stickers off."
"I memorize algorithms--" "WHAT THE HECK IS AN ALGORITHM!?"
"I bet a colorblind person can't solve one." "Say that to Mats Valk & Chris Olson."

My favorite thing to do is demonstrate the 3-step process of solving a 2x2 using Varasano (Face, OLL, PBL). Easy "mind=blown" trick.


----------



## Dom (Dec 18, 2016)

This past Monday I was at a café. Someone saw me with a 4x4 and this random guy literally said, "oh a Rubik's cube. I solved it once by accident." I said, "here," as I tossed him a 3x3, "solve this one by accident." 
He messed with it for a little bit then handed it back with a foolish look on his face. 

Should I feel like a jerk for calling him out on his lie?


----------



## Kotra25 (Dec 18, 2016)

It is actually possible to solve it by acsident but the chances of that happening is so small so you shouldn't believe him, if he had actually done that though you can't expect him to do it again.


----------



## Dom (Dec 21, 2016)

I get this every now and again: 

"Have you figured it out yet?" 

_"Yeah. Three times since you've been standing there." _


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 27, 2016)

Dom said:


> I get this every now and again:
> 
> "Have you figured it out yet?"
> 
> _"Yeah. Three times since you've been standing there." _


Oh my god that one is common. I hadn't even considered it because I hear it too much.


----------



## yogurtcup (Jan 2, 2017)

When I was cubing in class (I'm an idiot), my english teacher once told me to put away my "block"


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 3, 2017)

I once let a non cuber play with my dayan 2x2. I watched her struggling and I had to go to the restroom. When I came back, she said she solved all but one piece


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 3, 2017)

vm70 said:


> "I bet a colorblind person can't solve one." "Say that to Mats Valk & Chris Olson.


 forgot to include me .


----------



## vm70 (Jan 3, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> forgot to include me .


There are probably lots of other colorblind cubers out there too that I didn't mention, but Mats & Chris are the only "famous" ones that I know of.


----------



## Majorgamer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

WTF! How did you do that?

(when i try to explain they walk away)

A kid on the bus said, "Is that a 12x11?"

(Referencing my Megaminx)


----------



## Majorgamer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

CLL Smooth said:


> My co-worker sees my scramble megaminx. "Jesus, it's like a stained glass window!"



Me Everyday LOL


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 5, 2017)

CLL Smooth said:


> My co-worker sees my scramble megaminx. "Jesus, it's like a stained glass window!"


You should get a Ninja Ghost Cube and bring it in.
They look quite a bit more like stained glass.


----------



## Majorgamer21 (Jan 6, 2017)

just yesterday, a girl asked me if i had ever gotten a match on my block.

(i was solving my 5x5.)


----------



## yogurtcup (Jan 8, 2017)

Whoa, I heard only like, geniuses can figure that out.

There must so much math to learn!

My friend can do that in like, 2 seconds!

Can you solve my RUBIK'S cube? (I'm not even kidding they emphasize the Rubik's)


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 9, 2017)

I was in Trader Joes cubing, and some guy just walks by and says, "Oh the *classic *Rubik's Cube..."

The way he said it was weird


----------



## MentosCubing (Jan 16, 2017)

TemurAmir said:


> Can you solve that 4 cube? *Wtf is a 4 cube?*


The Four Cube is another name for the DaYan Dino Skewb. Although it is usually called the Dino Skewb, I have seen stores call it a Four Cube.


----------



## MentosCubing (Jan 16, 2017)

"I saw the 16x16 one once."


----------



## MentosCubing (Jan 16, 2017)

"You traded for that for anothere cube? That's dumb. It's used, so it's not as good as it was out of the box!"
But they broke it in, so now it is actually better than it was out of the box.
"But it's not as valuable as it was brand new! Did it come with those stickers? They look so DAMAGED!"
So? I can resticker it if I want to! That's most likely what they did because this is a weird color scheme.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 16, 2017)

MentosCubing said:


> The Four Cube is another name for the DaYan Dino Skewb. Although it is usually called the Dino Skewb, I have seen stores call it a Four Cube.



Its great that you want to answer peoples questons, but please note that that post was from 2009. Also that TemurAmir hasn't been on this forum since 2012.
When replying to people, especially on a thread with hundreds of pages, it is always a good idea to check when the post was made.
In general, don't reply to things made over two years ago. The person that you are replying to probably won't see your message, and it brings threads to the top of a forum even though the content is heavily outdated.
In this case, this thread is active, so this isn't thread-necro, but if that had been your only response, it certainly would be.

You are new, so it's perfectly fine if you didn't realize this. However, if you haven't already, read the forum rules, as you can get infraction points/ban time for breaking them.


-
Keeping this on topic,
After a play that my younger brother co-starred in, I was haging around and doing OH sexy mindlessly.
An actor came over and asked how I did it. I scrambled and solved, the actor was amazed. He asked how I did it so well, and that he had tried really hard to solve it.
I was in acquaintance with the actor and replied teasingly that he was a very good actor and that I didn't understand how he did it.


----------



## MentosCubing (Jan 17, 2017)

"Why do you have so many of them? How much money have you spent on them?"
My collection consists of about 20 puzzles and I can't practice every WCA event. I don't own a clock, 7x7, or squan. (I used to have a squan but now I hate squan so I sold it to a guy at a competition.) Also, I have no idea how much money I spend on puzzles because I try to be conservative of money and I don't really keep track.

(When my 6x6 is about to pop) Aaaaaargh... oh no... (frantically putting pieces back into the correct places)
"Oh yay! I think I scrambled it up too well for you!"

Walking in public with my ShengShou kilominx:
"Is that, like, an Octo-Cube or something?"

In school with my kilominx:
(THIS GUY HAS SEEN A MEGAMINX BEFORE) "Whoa! That looks so complex! How do you do that?"
It's a simpler version of a megaminx.
"...oh."

"Why do you waste your time on that?"
I don't reply because the guy walked by and said that on his way to get something, but I'm thinking along the lines of "says the extremely violent and inappropriate video game addict who has been suspended from school multiple times." Well, really not all of that came to mind, but I was thinking "says you," knowing the guy who said it.


----------



## Sonicastle (Jan 25, 2017)

Last week I showed my Megaminx to some schoolmates.
After I explained them how to turn it, they replied:
"Does that mean the centers are fixes?"
"Yes."
"Oh, then it's boring."


----------



## MentosCubing (Feb 4, 2017)

I was with a friend one day. He knows what I average (about 30), and he wanted to know what the world record was. I told him that it was 4.73 and held by Feliks Zemdegs.
"No way."
I show him the video.
"Well, you know what? I think you're just as good; that was just a lucky solve."


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 4, 2017)

MentosCubing said:


> I was with a friend one day. He knows what I average (about 30), and he wanted to know what the world record was. I told him that it was 4.73 and held by Feliks Zemdegs.
> "No way."
> I show him the video.
> "Well, you know what? I think you're just as good; that was just a lucky solve."



I like your friend... now show him Faz's 6.88 Ao100!! [emoji6] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilknir (Feb 8, 2017)

The other day a non-cuber at my school asked me if he could record me solving my 3x3 for snapchat. I said I wasn't fast enough to fit in a snapchat video but sure. He said just do the cool thing. I asked what he meant by that and he said, " The thing where you make it all yellow and then move it around without looking most of the time." Apparently, OLL and PLL are called the cool thing.


----------



## Dom (Feb 8, 2017)

Vilknir said:


> The other day a non-cuber at my school asked me if he could record me solving my 3x3 for snapchat. I said I wasn't fast enough to fit in a snapchat video but sure. He said just do the cool thing. I asked what he meant by that and he said, " The thing where you make it all yellow and then move it around without looking most of the time." Apparently, OLL and PLL are called the cool thing.


lol
from now on "CFOP" will be called the "CFcoolthing method"


----------



## Vilknir (Feb 8, 2017)

Dom said:


> lol
> from now on "CFOP" will be called the "CFcoolthing method"



Wouldn't it be CFCT? Or maybe that's Chris Tran's variation of CFOP


----------



## Levurmion (Feb 11, 2017)

Whoa one minute! You're really fast!

-,- thanks(?) :/


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 11, 2017)

"Solve it in 5 sec so I have time to film It for snapchat"...


----------



## Moises Martinez (Feb 15, 2017)

"I can only solve one side"
And
"I can solve that in like 2 seconds"(does one move solve)
Also
"Can u solve it in four seconds?"
And
"I can solve it faster than you."


----------



## ThatCuberKoko (Feb 23, 2017)

Whats the secret?
Do you just randomly turn that and it's solved?
I can do that in like, 2 seconds. 
"Pops my cube while imitating my turning speed" I'M SO SORRY ILL GET YOU A NEW ONE OH NO.
I thought they were impossible!
Is that a world record or something?
"Solving pyra" Whoa is that a RUBIK'S TRIANGLE?


----------



## ThatCuberKoko (Feb 23, 2017)

sooland said:


> "How do you find it?"
> "How do you crack it?"
> "How do you fix it?"
> "How do you re-do it?"
> ...


lol most of these comply with a mirror cube


----------



## Rubiks Gaming (Feb 25, 2017)

Sa967St said:


> I once got 2 sides
> 
> or
> 
> I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. (lmao)



How do you manage to get 5 sides but not get the last?


----------



## vm70 (Feb 27, 2017)

ThatCuberKoko said:


> "Solving pyra" Whoa is that a RUBIK'S TRIANGLE?


I lectured people today about Rubik's cubes & the mathematics about them. Someone asked me how fast I did the "triangle one". 
Do people not realize that the Pyraminx is not a triangle, but four triangles? Last time I checked, it's the Rubik's Cube, not the Rubik's Square.


Rubiks Gaming said:


> How do you manage to get 5 sides but not get the last?


You can't, unless you add stickers from another puzzle (which is a dumb thing to do anyway).


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 21, 2017)

Makes 3 turns then undoes them - "I SOLVED IT!!!"


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 29, 2017)

Someone comes up to me says "can I try" I scramble it and let him have a go, a few seconds later " I can't do it" it's not like you'll break the world records order first time. 

Oh but I do like commentating on my solves infront of non cubers and I do a simple F2L pair then an oll alg then I get an r perm ...?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Apr 18, 2017)

"why do you need so many 3x3s?"
"because I'm a MBLDer"


----------



## Dom (Apr 19, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> "why do you need so many 3x3s?"



Me: "because I can't stop buying cubes....I have a problem."


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 22, 2017)

"Why are you wasting your life on that?"
Come back to me on that one when you've started doing your homework.

"You spent $20 on that? That's such a rip-off."
*Comes to school two weeks later bragging about his new $700 watch*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

"If I undo it, can you redo it?"


----------



## autisticcuber (May 2, 2017)

one time i solved a 3x3 and this guy told me that it was unfair because i'm autistic and that i shouldn't be allowed to compete. i don't know what his reasoning was, i guess he thinks being autistic is some superhuman power or something? so i'm taking it as a compliment lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 11, 2017)

Non cubers playing with my cube
NC1: what's the first step in doing it
NC2: you have to, like, get the middles lined up


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

byu said:


> "I tried to do that thing once, but I got just one sticker messed up and I couldn't fix it."
> 
> Oh, and this is really off-topic, but I'd like some advice:
> 
> ...



Well, he knows what parity is. He had a tutorial.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 17, 2017)

What's the secret to that?
( If that was said before, my excuse for saying that is that I'm too lazy to read all 212 pages.


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 17, 2017)

Non-Cuber: Y'know, my dad solved it when he was like 7 years old.
Me: #Facepalm... It wasn't even invented back then.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

Malkom said:


> In order to solve the cube you have to see the truth. You have to realise that there is no cube, you're only solving yourself.


Sounds like yoda


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

I was sitting with my friends once and playing with my GTS2 when the guy sitting in front of us (who had. a Rubix brand) asked me "can you solve it?". I thought it was pretty obvious since I got was holding a $20 speedcube, but I said yeah. The he said " first you do the cross, then the corners, than the edges, then the last layer. " The whole time I just nodded and solve it in thirty seconds ...I was slower back then.
Then he was like, why don't you use Rubix brand? I stared at him.
"Becuse they suck"
"No they're the best" he says. "They invented it"

Facepalm


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 17, 2017)

facepalm


----------



## Jackrum1220 (May 17, 2017)

Non-Cuber: My brother used to able to solve it in 3 seconds.
Me: Sure...


----------



## Malkom (May 18, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> Sounds like yoda


It's actually a matrix reference.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 18, 2017)

This one was hilarious: (at the time at least)

(After some time)

"So I'll briefly outline the steps of my method. First, I get the white cross, a..."
"And then it's easy from there?!"

Later

"Did the cube come to you together or did you have to fix it?"


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 18, 2017)

Once I heard "how fast can Mr rubriks do it?"


----------



## DGCubes (May 18, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> "Did the cube come to you together or did you have to fix it?"



Well, DIY cubes used to be a thing (although I imagine that's not what they were trying to ask).


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 19, 2017)

DIY cubes are still a thing. The Cubicle.us has them. The problem is that the DIY 3x3 kit is just putting the stickers on.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 19, 2017)

My teacher said this: "Put the triangle away please!" LOL


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 19, 2017)

This thread seems to just be a place where we all come to rant.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 20, 2017)

true


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 27, 2017)

A non cuber told me I have a fast rate.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 27, 2017)

Calamity Strike said:


> elik's doesn't have any official sub-5 solves,


Outdated.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 28, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Outdated.


Really!? A post from a year and a half is outdated!


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jun 1, 2017)

Its not really outdated since many people are still posting on this tread.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jun 1, 2017)

How 'bout "Look! I've got a rubik's brand speedcube!"


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

How do you do that?!
You're so good at it!
A non-cuber saying that to a cuber that has a 1 min avg.


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 4, 2017)

I was cubing in public and some woman asked how many sides I could solve xD


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 4, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> I was cubing in public and some woman asked how many sides I could solve xD


That's probably the funniest thing I've seen on this thread


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

RennuR said:


> When you find a new cuber friend (hes a new cuber as well). And he says his cube needs *CUBE OIL
> *
> RIP Lube


I always call it oil at school because high schoolers can twist the meaning of anything to make it inappropriate.


----------



## The Blockhead (Jun 14, 2017)

Non-Cuber: *accidentally drops my FangShi XingYu, the caps come off*
Non-Cuber to me: Omigod, I'm so sorry, I broke your cube! I'm so sorry, and I'll pay for any repairs you need.
Me: *pops the caps back in* dude, it's not broken
Non-Cuber:  You're some form of magician or something! 

"So, what's the secret?"
"One time I got a side on it. I was so proud of myself!" 
"Can you teach me?"

When a non-cuber sees:

2x2: "Hey dude, look at this 4x4!"
"Woah, is that a 4x4"
"Hey, nice 4-cube!"
Anything bigger than a 4x4: "Wow, that's the biggest Rubik's Cube I've ever seen!"
"Woah, is that like a 10x10?"

But the thing I hate the most is when people are crowding around me and almost killing each other to get to my cubes. Come on, people! Plus, when I'm sitting down and there are like 30 people standing around me all asking me questions at once, I start to go crazy and even become claustrophobic. Why can't they just sit down next to me instead of crowding my personal space?!


----------



## The Blockhead (Jun 14, 2017)

amostay2004 said:


> C'mon..you can't say they're dumb cos they don't know stuff only cubers know


yeah, but them saying the record is held by an Asian, that is racist and when someone says that, us cubers, along with everyone else, have every right to call them dumb. I've only really met one or two Asian cubers in my entire 4-year career, so it's not all Asians, people.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 15, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> yeah, but them saying the record is held by an Asian, that is racist and when someone says that, us cubers, along with everyone else, have every right to call them dumb. I've only really met one or two Asian cubers in my entire 4-year career, so it's not all Asians, people.


Wow did you just quote an 8-year old post?? lol
Anyway, at that time (2009, when the post was posted) before Feliks, Japanese were really popular for cubing. Yu Nakajima was THE Feliks for a while on YouTube..with his solves getting millions of views. He also had the world record briefly in 2008, which is not too far back from 2009.


----------



## The Blockhead (Jun 15, 2017)

oh cool


----------



## Will Faust (Jun 15, 2017)

Sa967St said:


> I once got 2 sides
> 
> or
> 
> I once got 5 sides and couldn't get the last one. (lmao)


non cubers are funny arent they


----------



## Will Faust (Jun 15, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> I was cubing in public and some woman asked how many sides I could solve xD


Sooooooo funnyhahalol!!!


----------



## Will Faust (Jun 15, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> I was cubing in public and some woman asked how many sides I could solve xD


I WILL MAKE A MEME OUT OF THIS LOL!!!!!


----------



## glen (Jun 16, 2017)

Dom said:


> Me: "because I can't stop buying cubes....I have a problem."


Meeee toooo!


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 16, 2017)

Will Faust said:


> I WILL MAKE A MEME OUT OF THIS LOL!!!!!



Yaaass! I love memes.


----------



## cube seinsi (Jun 20, 2017)

i once took my yuxin 3x3 to school , my friend told me he can solve it in under 30 seconds (at that time my average was 1 minute 20 seconds) so i told him to teach me , i asked him what method he used he said he did not know ,he said he saw it on a youtube video 
he explained his "method" to me but after many weeks i realized he was making a chekerboard pattern


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

So I was ordering some backup mains for the WC this year (x-man bell and GouGuan 2x2).

I explained that I can't warm up on my main, because it has to go to the officials at the scrambling table so they can scramble it. And then my Mom asks: "Why can't you warm up on your main?"

Thats when I smack my forehead and tell her that I just told her why.


----------



## ShooboppyWhiteGuy (Jun 27, 2017)

LOL


----------



## heyitsconnor (Jul 10, 2017)

Me: *doing a cube*
Non-Cuber: "Hey i can do that too"
Me: "ok ill scramble it for u"
Non-Cuber: "oh i actually forgot"


----------



## heyitsconnor (Jul 11, 2017)

this happened today
Non-Cuber: WTF!!! THAT DOESN'T HAVE THE RUBIK'S LOGO ON IT!!!
Me: its better than a rubik's brand
Non-Cuber: THATS GOT SOME CHINESE THING ON IT (it was a thunderclap)
Me: they're better...
Non-Cuber: YOUR A POOR PERSON THAT CAN ONLY AFFORD CRAPPY DOLLAR SHOP THINGS!!! ITS VERY OBVIOUSLY BAD!!!
Me: stfu


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 17, 2017)

This happens to me a couple of years ago, When I solved a Rubik's cube in front of my Church friends.

Me: *Solved the cube*
Them: Wow, you must have a middle brain!
Me: ...... *wtf*


----------



## Kaptain Kook (Jul 19, 2017)

TemurAmir said:


> You cheated! I bet you can't solve it if I mix it up.
> 
> He's not even looking at it!
> 
> ...


Hehe... That happens to me WHENEVER I bring my cube somewhere with me.


----------



## ihavenolife (Jul 21, 2017)

Non-cuber: "I used to be able to solve that in like 15 seconds" 
He then proceeded to solve my cube LBL

Seems legit


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 22, 2017)

Someone was watching me solve and he asked if I could see the matrix... There is no cube.


----------



## Clarkekoko11 (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh well, everytime I do my solves at school, some of my non-cuber friends are all like ''are you human''. XD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2017)

Not technically a non cuber thing but it's still in that category.

*I scramble my cube*
Girl: Can I play your Rubik's Cube?
Me: *play?* Sure
*Girl solves F2L using LBL, and inserts several corners into the wrong slots before correcting it*
Girl: How do you get the next part?
*demonstrates now to get EO*
*Girl takes cube back and completely solves it from there*

I'm so confused


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Do you want to see a picture of me after I solved a side?


----------



## Unearth (Aug 8, 2017)

Yesterday someone popped my cube and thought they broke it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Unearth said:


> Yesterday someone popped my cube and thought they broke it.


Thats common among non cubers.


----------



## Oliver1010 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Scrambles Cube
Me: I'm going to solve this blindfolded
*Inspects
Non-cuber: But you're not blindfolded


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 24, 2017)

This was back in fifth grade: 

noncuber: thats old, they were popular in the 80s, they are _sooooo_ dead now.
me: sigh.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 24, 2017)

A couple weeks ago, I was cubing for a bunch of people at my school during a summer camp I was helping out at. We were talking about scrambles and another helper (not a cuber) told me that to get really good scrambles you need to use the Google virtual cube... lol.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 25, 2017)

Non-Cuber: Oh, i can do them
Me: Oh ok ill give you a few minutes
*hands over cube*
*4 mins later he has nothing done*
Me: its been four minutes, you have nothing done and have made like 10 moves
Non-Cuber: Oh i might do it later, my dad was at the world championships
Me: where was that?
Non-Cuber: idk, he didn't tell me
Me: oh ok, well when was it?
Non-Cuber: idk, he didn't tell me
Me (thinking): wtf??


----------



## Oliver1010 (Aug 27, 2017)

Non-cuber: I have a friend who can solve a rubiks cube in 4 seconds
Me: Oh, is he Feliks Zemdegs?
Non-Cuber: ?
Me: Lucas Etter?
Non-Cuber: ?
Me: What's his name?
Non-Cuber: I don't know, he's my dad's friend
Me: What's his name?
Non-Cuber: I don't know, my dad said that's classified information


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 3, 2017)

Ooooh boy, new 3x3 world records always end up with a lot of these. 

I'm proud of my response to this guy, lol:


Spoiler: image


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> Non-Cuber: Oh, i can do them
> Me: Oh ok ill give you a few minutes
> *hands over cube*
> *4 mins later he has nothing done*
> ...


You should have asked what his name was and looked it up.


----------



## Oliver1010 (Sep 4, 2017)

Noncuber: Takes 10 minutes to solve a side
Everyone: WOAH!!!!! HOW DID YOU DO THAT?
Me: Scrambles Cube
Everyone: DUDE WHY DID YOU JUST DO THAT?!?!?
Me: Solves Cube
Everyone: WOAH!!!!! HOW DID YOU DO THAT?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 6, 2017)

this happened today,
i met two idiots while cubing

Idiot 1: WOAH, Can i mix it up?
Me: Sure
Idiot 2: You know, we made it to the regional championships
Me: Oh cool, i didn't know it existed
Idiot 1: it was like a team thing
Me: Interesting
Idiot 2: we won with a average of 1 minute
Me: I average 25 seconds
Idiot 1: it was solving a 20x20
Me: ***, if you're a cuber you would call it scrambling and not mixing it up


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 6, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> this happened today,
> i met two idiots while cubing
> 
> Idiot 1: WOAH, Can i mix it up?
> ...


I wonder why people feel like they have to lie.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

(in a public bus ......a man to his friend after i solved it the first time in front of him)
Hey, u saw that, he solved all the colours in the thingie ...i cant even do 1 side...(the cube)........(stop it man..its just like i have solved it a billion times till now)

another one:why dont u have a rubiks brand cube.....dident they make it in the first place(looking at us if we are beggers and we dont have money to buy one)


----------



## WLCuber (Sep 10, 2017)

So a few days ago during lunch period at school, I was sitting by myself in the middle of the cafeteria (I like sitting alone sometimes) when this group of girls walks up to me while I was cubing. Later, I go to throw out my lunch tray, and I come back to find that they had tried to scramble the cube and had popped it. When I popped the piece back in and started the solve, I heard one of them whisper, "Did you see how fast he put it back in?" I internally LOL'd just a little bit.


----------



## Oliver1010 (Sep 11, 2017)

Non-Cuber: *Memorized long sequence of moves
Here, solve this
Me: Solves using CFOP
Non-Cuber: HAH! You have to do it the LONG way!
*Continues making fun of me for a good 5 minutes
Non-Cuber: It was only scrambled with 2 moves

The corners were solved, but all the edges were completely mixed up.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 16, 2017)

Non Cuber: what's your PB (on 5x5x5)
Me:1:26
Non Cuber: mines 1:20
Me: what's your WCA ID
*Non Cuber goes off and comes back.*
Me: OK what's your name
Non Cuber: ummmmm.....
Me: (silently pwleased ahead doesn't pretend to be feliks it someone) I then type in his first name then WCA and it comes up with some Indian Cuber.
Non Cuber: (pretends to be him) face with I'm better than you
Me: so you went to mathsoc open 2017 in Delhi
Non Cuber: yeah, I went with my uncle actually.

In someways it's fun proving them to be liars.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 16, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> Idiot 2: You know, we made it to the regional championships
> Me: Oh cool, i didn't know it existed


It does now! At least in the U.S.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 17, 2017)

well i live in Australia sooooooo


----------



## nobody else more than me. (Sep 17, 2017)

Paul Wagner said:


> What are your experiences with non-cubers that you ALWAYS here?
> 
> 
> 
> How about rubik's triangle?



"Hey, I got 4 stickers of the same color on a face!"

"Don't look at it while I'm scrambling, cheater."


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

The same non Cuber as last time: 
Non Cuber: why won't you accept that I'm better than you.
Me: I would like to find a Cuber who is better than me. ( I don't see them often maybe once every few months)
_I go and look at his fake page_
Non cuber: see, have you beaten any of these times.
_I realise that all his times are better than mine_
Me: OK, so what's the square one parity algorithm?
Non Cuber: I'm not saying here( something like that)
Me: why don't you cube her then?
Non Cuber: I only like doing it around other cubers.
________________________________
A different non Cuber

Non Cuber: is that a 5x5
Me: yeah, obviously.
_He than celebrates that he had got it right._
Me: how could you not know that that's a 5x5? Can you count, 1,2,3,4,5?
Non cuber: I'm In year 4 (UK)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 24, 2017)

I was average around 16 seconds a month ago.

(1 month later)
Me: *practicing*
Mom: *suddenly interrupts* What average are you now?
Me: Around 14-15 seconds.
Mom: That is such a slow progress. You should be sub-10 right now.
Me: *fp*


----------



## Oliver1010 (Sep 27, 2017)

Non-Cuber: I can scramble it so that you can't solve it
Me: *Sigh...*Hands over cube
1 Hour Later
Non-Cuber: *Hands over cube
It was a 2-gen scramble
Me: What kind of a scramble is this?
Non-Cuber: I know, you can't solve it. 
Me: Starts solving cube
Non-Cuber: SEE? You can't solve it!
Me: Solves cube
Non-Cuber: *Walks away quickly


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2017)

I had a friend who wanted to burn my cubes. He even made flags with pictures of burning cubes and ruined a cubing club.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 29, 2017)

So, this guy wasn't a non-cuber but I thought this was weird.

Guy: *Watches me solve OH* "What's your fastest time two handed? Mine's 40 seconds."

Me: "13.22"

Guy: *Bows to me like I'm a god.*


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 29, 2017)

that a bit commen


WombatWarrior17 said:


> So, this guy wasn't a non-cuber but I thought this was weird.
> 
> Guy: *Watches me solve OH* "What's your fastest time two handed? Mine's 40 seconds."
> 
> ...


I think it's common....at least with me....lol

“I knew someone who could solve it in 2 seconds....i think the wr is something like 2.5 sec...."


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 7, 2017)

This is what people say to me during a fridrich solve:

(at this point, I am on the last layer, just finished F2L)

'Oh my god youre no where near done!!!'
'I am though, im on the 2nd to last step'
<does OLL>
'OMG!!! WTF MAN HOW DID YOU DO A SIDE SO FAST!!!'
'Its called OLL'
'Whats an OLL?'
'Orientation of the last layer'
'Dont get it'
'Making the last side the same colour'
'But you have got to do the other 5 first'
'Look'
<shows solved f2l>
'OMG WHEN DID YOU DO THAT!!!'
'It was the first bit'
'I didnt see you do that though, so if I didnt see it, it didnt happen'
'Yes it did, I just did it on the bottom'
'WOW YOU MUST BE ABLE TO SEE THROUGH IT TO KNOW WHAT THE BOTTOM LOOKS LIKE!'
'No, I do this thing called 'looking at the bottom side''
'Die'
'No, I dont want to, but I think you would be really good at it'
<Shows solved cube>
'You peeled the stickers off'
'It has tiles'
'Ok, you painted the tiles'
'Do you see any paint?'
<Other person walks off>


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 24, 2017)

"Hey man can I try that Rubik's cube?"
"Sure. *gives* Don't be too rough with the cube, it cost a lot."
"How much?"
"$42."
"$42?! Dude I can go to the dollar store and get a cube that's better than this!"
"No..."
"Why does it cost so much?"
"Magnets..."
"MAGNETS?! *gasps* OH MY GOD IT MAKES SO MUCH OF A DIFFERENCE!"
"It helps with overshooting."
"No no! It's so special! Because it has circle centers!"
"-.-"


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 2, 2017)

I can’t even turn it that fast


And then there’s also accurate noncubers, like the wr is 5 seconds, can you do it that fast?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

"Don't you use an algorithm to solve that?"
"Uhhh... you use a method with algorithms in it"
"So you DO use algorithms!"
"Yup"
"So what is it?"
"There are many algori-"
"WHAT IS IT!!!"
"Uhh... R U R' U' R2-"
"WTH ARE YOU SAYING?!?!?!"


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Another one!

Me and my friend (franco) were playing with my new GGYX yuexiao pro M lite from the cubicle

*random guy walks up*
Non-cuber:can I borrow that?
Me:sure! 
*he gets it and starts turning*
Non cuber: is it lubricated? 
Us:are u kidding me


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

Rafael Paulino said:


> Another one!
> 
> Me and my friend (franco) were playing with my new GGYX yuexiao pro M lite from the cubicle
> 
> ...


Was it?

Non-Cuber: *watching me solve* You should be in the math(s) club.
Me: Why?
Non-Cuber: You can solve the Rubik's Cube.
Me: But that doesn't involve math(s).
Non-Cuber: Algorithms are math(s) related, and you use algorithms to solve the cube.
Me: Yeah, but the algorithms aren't math(s) related.
Non-Cuber: Did you not just hear me? 
Me: Not all algo-
Non-Cuber (obviously triggered): I have an A in math(s)! I know more about math(s) than Albert Eisenstein!
Me: But that still doesn't mean tha-
Non-Cuber (oh jeez): *ARE YOU TRYING TO QUESTION MY KNOWLEDGE IN MATH(s)! I KNOW ALGORITHMS ARE MATH(s) RELATED! YOU USE ALGORITHMS TO SOLVE THE RUBIK'S CUBE! THEY ARE RELATED!!!*
Me: Yeah, bu-
Non-Cuber: *YEAH, BUT BUT BUT BUT, BUT WHAT? I'M SMARTER THAN YOU!!!*
_*non-cuber then proceeds to throw his food at me*
_
I got in trouble... for instigating...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2017)

Spanish class today.

_Context: I switched from Spanish II to Spanish III on Monday. Half the class didn't really notice me on Monday or Tuesday since there was a sub who obviously didn't say anything about it.
Today, the teacher was back, and she mentioned that I was switching into that class.

Actual quotes underlined.
_
*Teacher: Justin's in this class now, he is infected with the Rubik's Cube sickness.

Me: henlo frends*
_Me internally: ¿kden?_

Later:
(Teacher goes off on some tangent about how people sometimes focus better if they have something to do with their hands, and she's fine with it as long as it isn't loud or something, but needs a counterexample for some reason.)

*Teacher: Justin, can you manipulate your cube?
*
_*starts spamming LL algs*
*stops briefly*
*solves LL from there in like 3 seconds, casually sets down cube*

*everyone claps wtf*_


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Spanish class today.
> 
> _Context: I switched from Spanish II to Spanish III on Monday. Half the class didn't really notice me on Monday or Tuesday since there was a sub who obviously didn't say anything about it.
> Today, the teacher was back, and she mentioned that I was switching into that class.
> ...


When assigning partners for projects or other stuff, my Spanish 3 teacher will describe the two people in Spanish and the class has to guess who the person is.
Whenever he describes me he always talks about rubik's cubes, making hand motions. After he found out that I have the SR for Feet, he always mimes Feet solving while standing up.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 10, 2017)

Me: I can also solve 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cube
Non-cuber: That's 125, right?


----------



## Dom (Nov 24, 2017)

them: "how many colors can you get (solved)?"

me: "only six"


----------



## Oliver1010 (Nov 25, 2017)

I noticed my cube was getting dusty, so I decided to wash it
Me: *Disassembles cube
Dad: WHAT???? DID YOUR CUBE JUST BREAK????
Me: I'm washing it
Dad: WHY? WHEN YOU WASH IT IT MAKES IT WORSE SINCE THE METAL WILL RUST
Me: This is plastic
Dad: THEN WHY DO I SEE METAL??
Me: because that's the core, I'm not washing the core
Dad: THEN YOU HAVE TO WAIT FOR IT TO DRY OVERNIGHT!! *Picks up pieces and moves them to the heater
Me: I can just hand dry it
Dad: BUT THERES WATER VAPOR ARE YOU STUPID??? FINE!!! ITS YOUR PROBLEM!!!


----------



## GAN 356 Air SM (Dec 6, 2017)

lol I had to get lube in syringes checked at the airport to make sure it's not flammable


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 21, 2017)

Non - cuber(in the library) : Can you solve that?
me:Yes
Non-cuber takes it away and starts scrambling while I play Raze
Non-cuber: here you go
*does F2L* 
Non-cuber:Aren't you supposed to solve one side at a time?
*solves cube*
Non-cuber: WTF can I mix it up again???


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 21, 2017)

*not finished 5x5 reduction yet*
Non-cuber: Can I have the cube?
Me: Yes...
Non-cuber: *scrambles*
Non-cuber: Make a checkerboard pattern, then give it to me!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Not technically a non cube but he acts like a non Cuber...
Cuber: is that a 10x10?
Me: no, sadly I don't have a 10x10 can you get me one for Christmas?

I didn't get a 10x10 for Christmas yet...


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 27, 2017)

My dad just asked if I used the same scramble every time.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> My dad just asked if I used the same scramble every time.[/QUOTE
> LOL


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Dec 29, 2017)

Non-cuber sees photo of Feliks Zemdegs.
Non-cuber: Isn't that the Feliks guy?
Me: Yes...
Non-cuber: Wait, what is the cube in his hand?!! Why isn't he using a Rubik's brand?!!
Me: Rubik's brands are not great. That's a "professional" cube...
Non-cuber: (sarcastically) Yeah...
*Laughs at me arrogantly and leaves.*
(Sigh)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

And when you get a V-cube(remember they tried to take down 7x7 market) they say 
"This is better than Rubiks brand!"


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 3, 2018)

First time solving a cube in school

_Finished OLL, doing PLL:_
"Ohh, he almost had it, he messed it up!"


----------



## kubnintadni (Jan 4, 2018)

royzabeast said:


> to





V-te said:


> I got this today.
> *cubing in lunch line*
> *kid sees me*
> "Wait slow down a bit"
> ...



Hey, he had a theory, he tested it, it was falsified, and he abandoned it. More than I can say for a lot of the quotes from non-cubers in this thread.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

This happened at lunch today:

Me: *solving 3x3*
(A lot of people know about what my times are)
*Gets a 13*
Some guy from another table: Justin what was that?
Me: trash
Guy: *comes over*
I can solve it in one second if I do 2 moves
Me: *does T perm*
I can solve it in one second if I do 14 moves
Me: *starts timer, solves cube*

1.00
mfw


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Two boys came to me asking me how many MPH I can turn it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Two boys came to me asking me how many MPH I can turn it.


the formula for this is







where c is the conversion rate from mm/s to mi/h (about 0.002237),
s is the size of the cube in mm (standard varies from about 54 to 57, but usually 55.5 or 56)
t is the average turning speed, in *qtps* (half turns count 2 moves).

Or an approximate formula, since the part in parentheses is a constant:






Note that this would of course only be the *average* speed of the *tips of the corners*, measured *relative to the core of the cube*.

This seems to indicate that I turn my cube at just under 1 mph.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Well I turn at just under 0.6 mph.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 21, 2018)

(ghost cubing)
OMG IT HAS SO MANY SHAPES!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 11, 2018)

*Sees my Lingo clock inserts* Is that Dragon Ball Z?


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

12 sided IQ pentagon but it's a Gigaminx.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 14, 2018)

Someone who goes to my school actually thought R U R U R U... would eventually solve a 3x3.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 14, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> Someone who goes to my school actually thought R U R U R U... would eventually solve a 3x3.


It kind of does; if you do 105(R U) it will eventually solve the cube.


Spoiler



But you have to start with a solved cube


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 14, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> It kind of does; if you do 105(R U) it will eventually solve the cube.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah but he thought it would work from _any _scramble


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 14, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> It kind of does; if you do *63*(R U) it will eventually solve the cube.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Corrected.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 24, 2018)

'My father has won lots of comps'

How fast?

'I don't know, he goes out a lot'

what's his name??

'uhhhh.. '


----------



## Destiny (Mar 1, 2018)

New cubers
RUBIK"S BRAND IS GOOD


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

A non-cuber: Hey last time I gave him (me) a mixed cube with 4 corner twisted, and he solved it without twisting them back!
Another non-cuber: Lemme try it *scrambles it* *twists 2 corners* Here, solve it.
Me: OK. *solves* *twist one corner*
Non-cuber: You twisted the corner! Last time I gave you the cube with 4 corner twisted, you solved it without twisting any corners back. And now I twisted two corners, you need to twist one back!
Me: Umm....
Non-cuber: Can you explain?
Me: ...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 7, 2018)

They don't understand why we get offended when they say 'RUBIK'S' cube. Also they spell it Rubix.


----------



## Kameron (Mar 18, 2018)

My friend can solve that in uhhhh 2 SECONDS!!!!


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

*doing sexy moves* SOLVE THAT IN 5 SECONDS!!!


----------



## Kameron (Mar 18, 2018)

Fallow up tnk351. This actually happened to me. Does Y perm blindfolded WOAH HE SOLVES IT BLINDFOLDED DU$JJDJDJDHDDHWWKSJSNXIWMSDJE7DNCHWIME


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

Still use your hand? Some people uses their feet to solve one. I hope they don't have athlete's foot.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 19, 2018)

You put lube inside the cube? DISGUSTING!


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 19, 2018)

Non-cuber: Can you teach me?
Me: OK, but it will take a lot of time.
Non-cuber: At least tell me one "algorithm" stuff.
Me: OK, check out this U-perm: R2 U R U R' U'...
Non-cuber: What the...
Me: *defines notation*


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> *doing sexy moves* SOLVE THAT IN 5 SECONDS!!!


After saying that," HOW DO YOU TURN IT SO FAST???!!!! YOU BEAT THE WORLD RECORD!!!!!!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Stop popping the caps out and unscrewing it. You're cheating


----------



## Kumato (Mar 20, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Stop popping the caps out and unscrewing it. You're cheating



LOOK AT YOUR SIGNATURE!

YOU are a cheater, and apparently a non-cuber


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Kumato said:


> LOOK AT YOUR SIGNATURE!
> 
> YOU are a cheater, and apparently a non-cuber


I just put it there for the lols.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 20, 2018)

When a non-cuber gives you a time limit.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 22, 2018)

*just turned the square one back to a cube shape* Solve it right now!


----------



## Kumato (Mar 23, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> I just put it there for the lols.



I was just kidding...

"How do I swap two centers and leave everything fine?"


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 23, 2018)

Successfully brought my valk to school which I'm not allowed to by switching the center caps. 
When a non cuber can only tell different puzzles apart by logos.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 23, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Successfully brought my valk to school which I'm not allowed to by switching the center caps.
> When a non cuber can only tell different puzzles apart by logos.


Why can’t you bring Valk?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 23, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Why can’t you bring Valk?


My parents thinks that valk is expensive, therefore I'm not allowed.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 23, 2018)

Kumato said:


> I was just kidding...
> 
> "How do I swap two centers and leave everything fine?"


Get a 4x4 and then solve centres incorrectly then finish it off, there is an algorithm for it...


----------



## Kumato (Mar 23, 2018)

ok, now Im really sad


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 23, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> My parents thinks that valk is expensive, therefore I'm not allowed.


Can't they see that the inside is primary? It shows so much


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

*Skewb* LOL what is dat? XD


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 24, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> *Skewb* LOL what is dat? XD


Looks easy, do you just twist the corners?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Me( solving a 4X4). Let's hope parity doesn't happen...
Non cuber: PARITY! Just kidding.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 25, 2018)

NON-CUBER - *trying to scramble it "hard" by making one color per side*

(after solving)

NON-CUBER - *asks if there are only 9 white pieces, or if there are more internal white pieces*


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 30, 2018)

When a non-cuber can't find the difference between stickerless cubes from different brands.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 31, 2018)

The only difference between qiyi warrior and valk is the logo and the different blue shades.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 31, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> The only difference between qiyi warrior and valk is the logo and the different blue shades.


The edges and corners


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 31, 2018)

He didn't notice it...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 31, 2018)

But they look so dofferent


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 1, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> But they look so dofferent


 ikr but someone else thinks they are the same.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 2, 2018)

Parents: you are not allowed to buy an 8X8 because it's not an event.
Me: But I already have many non-wca puzzles.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 3, 2018)

In my school, people don’t say “mix it up”. Instead, they say something like “Can I question you”?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 3, 2018)

I will destroy all your Rubiks things.
Me: OK *gives rubiks brand*
Your other ones?
Me: Those aren’t Rubiks things.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

Me: OMG LL SKIP WOT XD!!!!1!!1!1!1!!11!
Other people: What the heck is wrong with you.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 4, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Me: OMG LL SKIP WOT XD!!!!1!!1!1!1!!11!
> Other people: What the heck is wrong with you.


Me: OMG CMLL & EO SKIP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 14, 2018)

Since you can do something as hard as the rubiks cube, you shoud know how to do *insert difficult thing here*.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 15, 2018)

Me: Just went to a comp 
non cuber: I didn't see it on the TV.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 16, 2018)

Why do you go to the WCA nonsense why don't you go to the REAL Red Bull Rubix championships.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 16, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Why do you go to the WCA nonsense why don't you go to the REAL Red Bull Rubix championships.


Yeah.. red bull is more famous, therefore you should go there.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 19, 2018)

Most people in my class uses Guanglongs, and I brought an MF3RS to school.
----------------------
One of my non-cubing friend: Why did you took *another of my non cubing friend*'s cube?
Me: It's not a guanglong. It's an MF3RS. It has a logo on it.
Non-cubing friend: I think you sticked the logo on it.
----------------------------
Someone: Give the cube to me!
Me: What!
Someone: The cube is my friend's, and he says he can always pass it to me.
Me: This is an MF3RS...


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 20, 2018)

Valk is better because it's more expensive.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey, you're cheating! You're turning it with your fingers!!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

Cubes are so noisy. Why don't you do virtural cube apр?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 30, 2018)

Pyraminx, Skewb. He thinks those are weird???
‘Rubik puzzles’
What is even more infuriating is ‘PENTAGON CUBE’
theendearingdesigner.com/62-unique-rubiks-cubes/5/#here
‘Superior cube’ is actually a 4x4. ‘More than one way to solve it’ also applies to 3x3.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 30, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Pyraminx, Skewb. He thinks those are weird???
> ‘Rubik puzzles’
> What is even more infuriating is ‘PENTAGON CUBE’
> theendearingdesigner.com/62-unique-rubiks-cubes/5/#here
> ‘Superior cube’ is actually a 4x4. ‘More than one way to solve it’ also applies to 3x3.


 What about this: http://walyou.com/blog/2009/12/01/pentagon-rubiks-cube/


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 30, 2018)

loololololool said:


> More than one way to solve it’ also applies to 3x3.


Non cubers- There are methods? Don't you just turn every side so that each side only have one color?


----------



## tnk351 (May 7, 2018)

Why glue only a single part when you can buy another cube.


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

At least take the puzzle apart...


----------



## tnk351 (May 14, 2018)

Going to comps is a waste of time and money.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 15, 2018)

'2x2 is so easy'
One of my classmates.
*solves a layer and gets lucky and gets a bar on U face*
'Well I was close, two corners left!'


----------



## tnk351 (May 15, 2018)

*stickerless cube*
Is that a special made cube? Is it more difficult?


----------



## CubingIsAwesome (May 16, 2018)

Hey everyone.
I was wondering why you all think cubing in front of people who don't know how to cube. They are always so amazed and I can't even solve it that fast(sub 1 minute-beginners method) and I am like What? What did i do different? 

On to the funny non cuber stories...
I had just bought a gan air. I was at my old primary school picking up my siblings and solved my new cube. A kid about 7 years old grabbed my cube and tried to do it...
He couldn't and so....
He chucked my cube halfway across the hard playground floor.

Talk about throwing money down the drain 

What are your funny (or painful) non cuber encounters?


----------



## FireCuber (May 16, 2018)

One time I was at the grocery store and one of the employees asked what I had been doing over vacation and I told her that I went to a Cubing competition (which she had no idea what that was) so I explained what solving the Rubiks Cube is and how it takes practice. In return she said "oh, so thats where you've been.......turning squares."

Isn't that hilarious? Lol!!!


----------



## Kumato (May 17, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> "oh, so thats where you've been.......turning squares."


I really want this to be the first sentence aliens hear from us...
Totally best post of the whole SpeedSolving community, the only competitor to this post is the "No cubes were harmed during the van accident" one.


----------



## tnk351 (May 19, 2018)

Me: Can I buy a gan 249
Parent: Don't you already have a 2x2?


----------



## kubnintadni (May 22, 2018)

I've gotten "Still trying to solve it?" When I'm learning a new method and I've already solved it several times since they first noticed me solving it, and the classic "You're cheating" when I am learning a new method and referencing algs.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 22, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> I've gotten "Still trying to solve it?" When I'm learning a new method and I've already solved it several times since they first noticed me solving it


I've gotten that too many times...


----------



## Oliver1010 (May 26, 2018)

Non-cuber 1: hey can i see that?
Me: Ok
Non-cuber 1: watch i can solve this *scrambles with one move * Oh i solved it
Non-cuber 2: hey can i see that?
Non-cuber 1: Ok
Non-cuber 2: watch i can solve this *scrambles with one move * Oh i solved it


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 27, 2018)

Umm Roux? said:


> My friend is a sub-20 cuber but I now consider him a non-cuber because he did not know the basic-est concepts of roux and could not spell it either. He also said that it is slower. ...He never found his cubes again...


My friend knows roux but he hates it and says it is slower.............................


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 11, 2018)

“I solved it once, years ago when I was young”.

I always greet this with suspicion. They are talking of over 40 years ago and now that I know just how hard it is to solve I am extremely skeptical that they solved it all that time ago.

It is entirely possible of course, but I believe they are remembering with nostalgia ‍

One of these people is my Dad, the other is my sister-in-law

I just smile and nod.

They then attempt to solve it remember their ‘technique’. It last less than a minute

I spend a lot of my time sat in cafes solving, I get a buzz out of people watching me solve it. No-one has approach me yet though.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 12, 2018)

*me walking with my 2x2* 
Kid: hahaha that's so easy anyone can do that


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 13, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> *me walking with my 2x2*
> Kid: hahaha that's so easy anyone can do that


 Give the 2x2 to him and see his reaction.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 13, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Give the 2x2 to him and see his reaction.


I did haha
he gave up within 30seconds


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 14, 2018)

"Hey, let me _randomise _that"
They literally say randomise


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 15, 2018)

I had always used my Rubik's when I started and when I got my GAN Air the kids at school asked me: That one has circles in the middle. Is it harder than the other one?
Hahaha.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 16, 2018)

'Is stickerless harder because you have to line up the inside colors?'


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 16, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I had always used my Rubik's when I started and when I got my GAN Air the kids at school asked me: That one has circles in the middle. Is it harder than the other one?
> Hahaha.


Ohhh that gives me PTSD of me explaining every way a Valk is better than a Rubik's brand before the inevitable "Yeah but how is there like... A difference?"


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 21, 2018)

"Whoa, that guy just solved it in 3 seconds!"
"Ha, NERD."
"Do you do anything useful other than cubing?" (someone said that to me today. ;( It hurt my feelings AND THATS NOT ALL I DO)

Noncuber: "How do you do that?"
Me: "How do you do what?" (solves cube)
Non: "THAT"
Me: "Like the finger trick or the cube?"
Non: *tries to explain something that only geniuses of high intellect and knowledge can fully understand*

Non: "Got the 4x4?"
Me: Yep
Non: "Got the 5x5?"
Me: Yep
Non: "Got the tryengl roobrick?
Me: *Speak English Please.
*
*Explaining algorithms to non cubers*

*



x 1 = 79*263 + 71 (mod 100) = 20848 (mod 100) = 48,

Click to expand...

*


> *x 1 = 48*263 + 71 (mod 100) = 12695 (mod 100) = 95,*
> 
> *x 1 = 95*263 + 71 (mod 100) = 25056 (mod 100) = 56,*
> 
> *x 1 = 56*263 + 71 (mod 100) = 14799 (mod 100) = 99, *


----------



## ZaTank (Jun 22, 2018)

how fast can you _put it back together 
_


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 23, 2018)

ZaTank said:


> how fast can you _put it back together _



Haha brilliant :-D


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 23, 2018)

40yearstosolve said:


> Haha brilliant :-D


It took me 40 years bro


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 24, 2018)

“Can you solve it?”.

This is something I am asked a lot. I always wish I had something witty to say but just explain I am trying for sub 2 minutes.

Maybe I should make like I’ve never solved it, then solve it and go wild with excitement


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 25, 2018)

Haha and that’s a great idea for a thread. Mine would be Ernő Rubik obviously, and Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## nms777 (Jun 29, 2018)

"You must have a lot of time on your hands."
"Whoa that one's got a lot of colors" (referring to any big cube)
"Where's your one with 4 sides?" (referring to a 2x2x2)
"Have you ever finished that?" (watching me solve repeatedly)
"Whoa you don't even have to look at it!" (watching me scramble)
"That one's missing a layer." (referring to a 2x3x3)
"You're probably just remembering the moves."


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 29, 2018)

nms777 said:


> "You must have a lot of time on your hands."
> "Whoa that one's got a lot of colors" (referring to any big cube)
> "Where's your one with 4 sides?" (referring to a 2x2x2)
> "Have you ever finished that?" (watching me solve repeatedly)
> ...



All very funny heh nice one 

I get noticed when scrambling and then I must disappoint when I slow right down to solve :-/


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 1, 2018)

*Hits 3TPS*
Non: WHOA HOW FAST ARE YOU OMG THAT'S INSANE
*Hits 8TPS*
Non: *doesn't care*


----------



## PnknHead (Jul 11, 2018)

"Is that a 4 cube?"

"That looks easy to fix."

"Can I scramble your 9 cube?"

"Just get a Rubiks's brand."

"I just peel off the stickers."

"Put some WD-40 in it to make it faster."


----------



## PnknHead (Jul 11, 2018)

"That 4 cube looks easy."


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 21, 2018)

*am solving a 2x2*
HEY HE'S CHEATING! IT DOESN'T HAVE ALL THE BITS!


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 2, 2018)

I have finally finished reading all these posts, it has only taken me about 9 months but has been very intereSting learning about cubes and techniques from thw past


----------



## kubnintadni (Sep 3, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I have finally finished reading all these posts, it has only taken me about 9 months but has been very intereSting learning about cubes and techniques from thw past


Is that meant to be a statement, or a thing non-cubers say? because if someone spent 9 months reading SS instead of cubing, are they a cuber?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 3, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> Is that meant to be a statement, or a thing non-cubers say? because if someone spent 9 months reading SS instead of cubing, are they a cuber?



A statement, I spent much longer cubing than reading NCSTDT but I wanted to express how I finished reading this and that it was interesting and worth reading.


----------



## Phoncible (Sep 5, 2018)

gimme that! I'll scramble it so bad you'll never solve it. topkek


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 9, 2018)

once at school my homeroom class figured out i was a cuber and so i solved the cube i brought in front of the class and when i went up someone said to me "i just peel the stickers off" *primal rage* and then at lunch a kid comes up to me and says "hey are that rubiks cube kid" i thought hoh no its a non cubey boi i said yeah slightly taken aback from the question we both get our lunch sit down and chat apparentley he was also a cuber so yeah


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 9, 2018)

shoot1510 said:


> 1. "Oh, I'm faster than you, I can do it less than 4 second."
> 
> 2. "You don't need knowledge to solve the cube, you can JUST PEEL OFF THE STICKERS AND PLACE THEM BACK."
> 
> ...


that is the most f***ed up thing ever


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 10, 2018)

I was looking for a cube supplier for cubing club and this happened:

what should I ask him next?
should I ask him for his WCA ID like I did with the seller on puzzlewholesale?


----------



## graceenai (Sep 14, 2018)

*me taking apart a 3x3*
Non-cuber friend: "You broke it!"


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 14, 2018)

ZaTank said:


> how fast can you _put it back together _


I can assemble a 3x3 in around 1 minute, 4x4 around 10 minutes and 2x2 about 5 minutes. However, I can solve them much faster


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 5, 2018)

My experience with non Cubers is them not caring about my puzzle life and I’m lonele so I get “. “  i need friends


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 6, 2018)

'Is there like a.... pattern?'


----------



## rusty cuber (Oct 15, 2018)

same here dude he showed me that vid on facebook he came into my room at midnight and showed me the video and got me to try it for like 5 minutes


----------



## rusty cuber (Oct 15, 2018)

Mellis Ferton said:


> Was it?
> 
> Non-Cuber: *watching me solve* You should be in the math(s) club.
> Me: Why?
> ...


----------



## TetCuber48 (Oct 20, 2018)

2x2= the four one
3x3= rubiX cube
pyraminx= pyramid cube

i hate this


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 20, 2018)

I also hear a lot "Rubikube" in France.

That makes me want to murder kittens.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 21, 2018)

Rubix Cubix


----------



## Kumato (Oct 29, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Rubix Cubix


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 11, 2018)

I think the non cubers at my school are fake because they use proper terminology like "scrambling" and "3x3"


----------



## Kumato (Nov 13, 2018)

Nah mate, they just a bit too smart.


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 13, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> I think the non cubers at my school are fake because they use proper terminology like "scrambling" and "3x3"


Non-cubers at my school say "3 TIMES 3" and not "3 BY 3" and I can't support that.

Also everyone thinking I'm gonna soon be world champion.


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 13, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Non-cubers at my school say "3 TIMES 3" and not "3 BY 3" and I can't support that.
> 
> Also everyone thinking I'm gonna soon be world champion.


Oof


----------



## Matt— (Dec 4, 2018)

JTW2007 said:


> Isn't the world record, like, four minutes?
> 
> also,
> 
> Isn't the world record, like, three seconds?


It is now


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 5, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Non-cubers at my school say "3 TIMES 3" and not "3 BY 3" and I can't support that.
> 
> Also everyone thinking I'm gonna soon be world champion.


3 TIMES 3 = 9


----------



## Kumato (Dec 5, 2018)

That's probably the logic behind"4 cube"


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 7, 2018)

Kumato said:


> That's probably the logic behind"4 cube"


Don’t forget the “16 cube”


----------



## VaporboyTSV (Dec 7, 2018)

woooooaaahh can you do the rubex one without looking? bet ya cant xd lmoa


----------



## rusty cuber (Dec 9, 2018)

Me: *finishes solve*
non-cuber: :0


----------



## Kumato (Dec 9, 2018)

rusty cuber said:


> Me: *finishes solve*
> non-cuber: :0


Lemme fix that for ya
Me:*Finishes cube*
Non-cuber:


----------



## rusty cuber (Dec 9, 2018)

YESSSSS OMG


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 3, 2019)

El Veintitres said:


> "Oh dude you should put like WD-40 on that thing to make it turn smoother."


nice


----------



## Sion (Feb 3, 2019)

I remember putting we 40 in a cube for a 10th grade experiment. High static friction coefficient. Even ignoring the deteriorating plastic aspect, it still doesn't work.

Oh yeah, as for a tale to stay on track, 

I had someone beg for my cube to do the sexy move to try to impress me, only to fail, and then say my cube was rigged.


----------



## CurseFlame (Feb 6, 2019)

Rubik's cube WIZARD



Renslay said:


> Because non-cubers still saying the darndest things!


Nah they're saying the darndest-EST things now.



applemobile said:


> It's cheating cos you memorised all the cheat codes


That's when you put on nitro fun's cheat codes song


----------



## Kumato (Feb 6, 2019)

You mean this one?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 6, 2019)

A 7x7 must be harder than a 4x4!!!


----------



## CurseFlame (Feb 7, 2019)

Kumato said:


> You mean this one?


_*Really?*_


----------



## Mia (Feb 7, 2019)

This happened to me a few years ago. In my school, there are grades 3-12, so the youngest pupils are 9-year-olds. (I'm in high school so keep in mind that in their eyes I'm an adult.) I was casually solving my cube when a group of five or so little third grades come around me in a horseshoe shape and they all stare at me. One of them is brave enough to talk to me:

Little boy: Can you actually solve this?
Me: Yes.
Little boy: Can I see when you solve that?
Me: Yeah, take my cube and scramble it.

I give the boy my cube and he scrambles it pretty well. I then start to solve it and after I'm finished, they all start clapping to me and ask me how long does it usually take me to solve the cube. I answer "about 20 seconds" and when they're leaving, one of them shouts that his sister can solve it in under 10 seconds.

Another story starts in a similar way but instead of boys giving me an applause, after my solve a 9-year-old girl shouts to her friends "Oh my god, she can actually solve it, she can actually solve it".


----------



## TetCuber48 (Feb 9, 2019)

when my friend saw that i had h-perm on my 3x3, he shouted "PARITY!!"


----------



## CurseFlame (Feb 10, 2019)

Someone refused to accept that my warrior w wasn't a Rubik's brand and even called it Rubik's qiyi


----------



## CurseFlame (Feb 10, 2019)

WinterCub3r said:


> i can do that in a second, watch this! *turns one side 90 degrees, turns back* ha! see.


scramble, give, now say "now try"


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 11, 2019)

CurseFlame said:


> scramble, give, now say "now try"


don't even bother scrambling it lol, just do 3 moves and they'll be confused as hell.

also, this year this thread will turn 10 years old. Feel old yet?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 12, 2019)

FakeMMAP said:


> don't even bother scrambling it lol, just do 3 moves and they'll be confused as hell.
> 
> also, this year this thread will turn 10 years old. Feel old yet?


No. Legends don't age.


----------



## CurseFlame (Feb 19, 2019)

I solved a mirror cube blind. so yes it's good for feelsolve


----------



## TetCuber48 (Feb 25, 2019)

this kid (we'll call him BOI) at my school follows me and my friends at recess, and talks about cubing (but BOI isn't a cuber). BOI brings up that "some people use olive oil to speed up the cube" but luckily he knew it ruined the plastic. I told him they made special lube for it and BOI could not remember the word lube. So later he called it "speed oil" and i tried not to laugh. Then i pulled my friend aside and said "BOI just called it speed oil." We laughed way too hard for like 2 minutes.


----------



## CurseFlame (Feb 26, 2019)

TetCuber48 said:


> this kid (we'll call him BOI) at my school follows me and my friends at recess, and talks about cubing (but BOI isn't a cuber). BOI brings up that "some people use olive oil to speed up the cube" but luckily he knew it ruined the plastic. I told him they made special lube for it and BOI could not remember the word lube. So later he called it "speed oil" and i tried not to laugh. Then i pulled my friend aside and said "BOI just called it speed oil." We laughed way too hard for like 2 minutes.


lel


----------



## Kumato (Feb 26, 2019)

Gotta love that 1k speed oil


----------



## CurseFlame (Feb 27, 2019)

Yay! Just got my MoYu Weilong GTS3M!!!


----------



## Piyush1905 (Mar 2, 2019)

Once a noncuber said to me that he could solve a Rubik's cube. Then i gave him a scrambled cube. He started to do R and U moves and said "After i do this several times, the cube will be solved"


----------



## Kumato (Mar 5, 2019)

CurseFlame said:


> Yay! Just got my MoYu Weilong GTS3M!!!


Remember to oil it with just the best speed oil™, only produced by Kumato Cubes. You can see a picture of it here, and buy it here.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 26, 2019)

JTW2007 said:


> Isn't the world record, like, four minutes?
> 
> also,
> 
> Isn't the world record, like, three seconds?


It is now! OHHHHH!!!!!!! haha


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 21, 2019)

2x2 = 4x4
3x3 = 9x9

Also, my friend says she had a friend who had a 25x25... which she couldn't solve. I'm not sure how she would even get it lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 25, 2019)

Non-cuber friend: picks up my skewb and turns it. "Ow my brain hurts" says non cuber a nd puts skewb back down. Same person also made an hour long attempt at pyraminx but had to go home lol.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 25, 2019)

This happened like a month ago. I had switched from CFOP to Roux like a week ago, so obviously my average rose because I had less practice, and my mom's lsays ooks like the new method isn't going to well. And im like wow mom, i started a week ago.


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

2 stories:
1. I was in church and I was talking about my recent OH PB (35.33 seconds- I did FMC on it later and got 35 moves, which is my PB and good considering in the FMC I used full CFOP) My pastor was like One Handed? In 35 freaking seconds!
2. I was at home and telling my dad about my recent PB on the GAN X (got the PB 3 days ago, got the cube 5 days ago, told my dad about the PB
3 days ago, 3rd PB on the GAN X btw) Anyway, I said it was 14.18 seconds and that it was my first sub-15 solve ever, and he was like 14 Seconds! That's frickin' fast!

I guess non-cubers use the word "freaking" a lot to describe that... type... of thing.
Bye!


----------



## Etotheipi (May 22, 2019)

Earlier i was in the pool of the hotel im in, and there was this other kid. I asked him if he ever messed with a rubiks cube and he said he had two. I was kinda excited that i had met another cuber. Then he said its pretty easy, all you have to do is turn the sides randomly. Then i was sad


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 29, 2019)

They think that a 2x2 only has 4 cubies (i seriously wonder why)


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey can I see ur 4x4 even though the layers are 2x2x2


----------



## Electrical (Jul 20, 2019)

We had a cubing comp at school, and the teachers didn't even know what they were doing. They didn't trust us to scrambles the cubes ourselves so they took turns scrambling the cubes for like 100 moves. Then they made us solve them in front of the entire year and while STANDING UP. We couldn't even sit down a solve it. And they didn't get stackmat timers or something they used stopwatches and timed us themselves. They also only gave us one try only to solve the cubes which is really unfair because one of us could get lucky and win. But worst of all, to start the solve, they said ''3, 2, 1, Rubik!'' replacing the word ''go'' with ''rubik''. I bet the audience found that funny, but us cubers found it extremely cringy.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jul 21, 2019)

Oof was it a wca comp?


----------



## Electrical (Jul 21, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> Oof was it a wca comp?


No.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 23, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> Oof was it a wca comp?


A WCA delegate would never let this happen at an official competition xD waaaaay too many regulations being broken here.


----------



## Lapse. (Aug 13, 2019)

*sees me get to pll stage*
ah look he screwed up 
*does Z perm in 0.81* 
bruh

some adults do this as well, and kids think i broke a world record


----------



## Hdolf Aitler (Aug 19, 2019)

Some kid came up to me while I was cubing and he was like " yOU Can cuBE!!!????? I cAN SOlve a 4 CUBe." So I gave him one and let him play with it for a while. Then he gave it back to me and said "YOur cheATing!!!"


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Non-cuber "Can I see that?"Turns it for a bit. Me "By the way, don't mess up that cube, its one of my good magnetic ones." Non-cuber "You mean that there are non-magnetic ones???!!! How the heck do the little cubes stick together without the magnets?" Me "..."


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

The 4-cube! Everyone says that they can solve it... cut they can't.

Actually, one of my friends worked out how to solve the 'triangle cube' within a few days with only a few prompts from me. It is pretty easy though.


When you take your cube apart to lube it: you broke it!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Honestly, some of the cube advertisements are pretty bad... Take '3 layer cube' as an example.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 21, 2019)

I remember a time when quite a lot of those comments were said by me, while I was still unknowing in how to solve a cube, and content to watch my brother solve it, and going ‘WOW’. Insert nostalgia comment here.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2019)

My friend asked me "What if someone gets a rigged cube at a competition?" As you might imagine I was thinking to myself, "what does that even mean?" So she clarified saying what if someone got a cube with 10 stickers of one color and first of all you bring your own puzzles to competitions, second of all I don't think anyone in the observable universe will be sitting at a scrambling table and thinking "hmm, what if I were to put some different stickers on this cube"


----------



## gruuby (Dec 5, 2019)

JTW2007 said:


> Isn't the world record, like, four minutes?
> 
> also,
> 
> Isn't the world record, like, three seconds?


well now...


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 6, 2019)

Me: *memorizing a cube to solve blind*
Some fella at school: Are you ever gonna be able to solve it without memorizing it first?
Me: *bluescreening internally*


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 12, 2019)

"hey can you solve that?"
"yes"
"my uncles grandpas friend can do it one second how fast can you do it"
"like 9 seconds"
"slowpoke"


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2019)

stuvalt309 said:


> Once, this guy told me he did a 3x3 in thirty seconds. But, actually what he did was he did U R a bunch of times and undid it. Hey, you can't blame him. It's still technically solving the 3x3, but not a legitimate solve.


U R?
I once did that for 5 minutes and it didn't go back to a solved state.

anyway, them non-cubers always say that the pyriminx is way harder than the 3x3.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 14, 2019)

brododragon said:


> U R?
> I once did that for 5 minutes and it didn't go back to a solved state.
> 
> anyway, them non-cubers always say that the pyriminx is way harder than the 3x3.


You must have made a mistake somewhere. After I think 63 repeats, it should go back to the solved state.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> You must have made a mistake somewhere. After I think 63 repeats, it should go back to the solved state.


That would make sense... I was tired and moving at snail speed.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That would make sense... I was tired and moving at snail speed.


only if the bottom left 2x2x3 block is solved


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

“You have to make t’s on all sides”


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 29, 2020)

comparing your times with the world record or your best single.

"wow that was so slow"


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 5, 2020)

’So, on big cubes, is it like, the same algorithm to solve the cube as on the normal one?’
1. We don’t use a single algorithm to solve the cube
2. One same algorithm won’t solve all 43 quintillion possibilities
3. Do you really have to ask that question?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 7, 2020)

Cubing at lunchtime in the library, these three people came up to me. One of them asked to mix up my cube, and after like 30 seconds, he promptly dropped it, the blue centre cap and one of the blue edge caps falling off. The rest were like ‘OMG you broke it dude, say sorry to him’. He didn’t, and watched me put the caps back on again. ‘Guys it didn’t even break, what did I do wrong?’ And then they were like ‘Wow you’re so good at fixing things like that.‘ :fp

While he was scrambling, one of the other guys said his brother was the ‘Rubik’s Cube World Champion’. I asked him what his brother’s name was. He said the ‘The Rubik’s Cube World Champion’ :fp. I searched it up on the WCA website, and it came up with no IDs. I asked him if his brother had been to a competition. He said yes, he won a thousand quid last week.

Then I proceeded to tell him:
1. Your brother‘s name is obviously fake
2. If you were telling the truth about your brother’s name, he hasn’t been to a competion
3. The WCA doesn’t hand out £1000 prizes to the ‘champion’ as far as I know

His reply - It wasn’t a WCA thingy unofficial competition, it was organised by the Rubik’s company.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

I have had three different people tell me that they have solved 'all except the last side' I know that they aren't smart enough to solve a cube because they aren't smart enough to know that solving five sides isn't possible.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

A lot of people at my school are so proud that they can solve 1 side...
I'm special


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

My mom always confuses algorithms with logarithms. And she did math comps and stuff.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> A lot of people at my school are so proud that they can solve 1 side...
> I'm special


same


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> My mom always confuses algorithms with logarithms. And she did math comps and stuff.


 well you do like math as well


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 14, 2020)

I had someone give me a so called “impossible scramble” at the swimming carnival today. 1 move xxcross, predone f2l pair and pll skip.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I had someone give me a so called “impossible scramble” at the swimming carnival today. 1 move xxcross, predone f2l pair and pll skip.


What was the sramble? R?

what you come in yours. im bout to hv mine


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Everybody I ever meet asks me if there's a trick.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Everybody I ever meet asks me if there's a trick.


Same. It gets really annoying after a while.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Same. It gets really annoying after a while.


I tell them you have to learn all the different cases and such, but they just can't comprehend.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I tell them you have to learn all the different cases and such, but they just can't comprehend.


i say i am big brain an i say to google it


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 14, 2020)

A ton of kids at my school ask me : I need your secret. Tell me your ways.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> A ton of kids at my school ask me : I need your secret. Tell me your ways.


yes my son... yes. here are my ways....
i get windows 10 ten i download google chrome then i search how to solve a rubiks cube and i select the methid that say it is called full cfop and then i read it and memorise everything then i lear vls and full zbll

then reveals you use Beginners


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> A ton of kids at my school ask me : I need your secret. Tell me your ways.


Agreed. It's not just kids at school either. "What's the trick?" Super annoying, and they never seem to understand the word "Algorithms".


----------



## brododragon (Feb 23, 2020)

"If you turn this side clockwise and this one counterclockwise [R U'] won't all four sides eventuality clear out?"

There are so many thing wrong with this sentence. It took my, like, an entire minute to figure out what they tried to say.


----------



## Vim (Feb 23, 2020)

“Are you using Pi to solve this?”

:|


----------



## Apolo (Feb 23, 2020)

"That's a nerd thing" when I tell them about it; "That was impressive" when I show them


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 24, 2020)

"wow, you're doing it with out even looking!"
when i'm scrambling


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> "wow, you're doing it with out even looking!"
> when i'm scrambling


happens to me all the time when I am scrambling I get so annoyed at it


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> happens to me all the time when I am scrambling I get so annoyed at it



Why?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why?


Because then they ask me to solve it without looking and I can't do that (yet)

I am a champ at looking under a blindfold without anyone knowing(yes I have done this multiple times when people asked me to show them)


----------



## Vim (Feb 25, 2020)

Next they’ll ask for you to solve it without having looked at it (because if you look at it before solving it’s cheating)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 25, 2020)

Vim said:


> Next they’ll ask for you to solve it without having looked at it (because if you look at it before solving it’s cheating)


That's where looking under the blindfold comes in.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> That's where looking under the blindfold comes in.


I don't actually know blind (Even though I want to learn) But I am the best at impressing people by looking under the blindfold.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 27, 2020)

I would say to people of they could make the cube so I couldn't solve it they can keep it....... People got pissed when I said no corner twist or taking apart the puzzle

Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2020)

Got this at school today:

’Can I muggle your cube?’


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 2, 2020)

Friend: i can a 4x4

Me: wow!

Friend: yes

Me: what method

Frind: "lbl"

Me: What time was it?

Fred: a week


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 1, 2020)

"Ayo SpeedLord, can you get some cube action going?" (they want me to scramble the cube and solve it)

*hands me a scrambled cube* "Okay, do it blind. 321 GO" 
_Woah there buddy i need to memorize it first_
"Too bad, do it right now"

"This man's got some hacks"

"What's the algorithm?"
_which one_

*I hand a noncuber a 3-move scramble*
*they solve it*
noncuber: *G*_*ASP *_"I DID ITTTT"

and they do that single move solve thing and think its funny, _like no every noncuber says that, you're not original_

*hands me scrambled cube* "You got 3 seconds! readysetGO"


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 9, 2020)

Ernest Fowler said:


> *hands me scrambled cube* "You got 3 seconds! readysetGO"



You mean you can't smash the world record with no inspection? Noob.


----------



## White KB (Jun 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Because then they ask me to solve it without looking and I can't do that (yet)
> 
> I am a champ at looking under a blindfold without anyone knowing(yes I have done this multiple times when people asked me to show them)


I don't have a blindfold, so it's hard to find a substitute that I won't look under, since I haven't gotten into BLD...
yet.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 12, 2020)

White KB said:


> I don't have a blindfold, so it's hard to find a substitute that I won't look under, since I haven't gotten into BLD...
> yet.



Use your eyelids. If you peek under those, you have a big problem


This message sponsored by MakeEtotheipiFamous, inc.


----------



## White KB (Jun 13, 2020)

Well my eyelids work, but I meant one I couldn't _easily_ look under (I could open my eyes...)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm just curious. Does anyone else feel like they've been asked 5+ times by a non cuber what they're looking for in inspection? Because I definitely have. It's probably the most commonly asked question by a non cuber to me.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'm just curious. Does anyone else feel like they've been asked 5+ times by a non cuber what they're looking for in inspection? Because I definitely have. It's probably the most commonly asked question by a non cuber to me.


I've been told that I don't need inspection, but no non-cubers assume that inspection is, like, an actual thing.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Aug 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'm just curious. Does anyone else feel like they've been asked 5+ times by a non cuber what they're looking for in inspection? Because I definitely have. It's probably the most commonly asked question by a non cuber to me.


non cubers dont talk to me...


i wish they talked to me ngl


----------



## bolt (Sep 11, 2020)

4Chan said:


> I used to take the stickers off.


I get that one a lot


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 11, 2020)

bolt said:


> I get that one a lot


BIGGG BUMP
Like 11 years new record.
Anyway welcome


----------



## bolt (Sep 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> BIGGG BUMP
> Like 11 years new record.
> Anyway welcome


Thanks


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 13, 2020)

Lmao I was browsing the Ruwox website, and there is a facebook comments plugin (cuss words, be careful) and on one of the World Record pages, there was a comments saying My friend did it in 3.92 seconds but he wasn't recording it.
Probably a non cuber, but how in the world would a non cuber find the website?


----------



## brododragon (Sep 13, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lmao I was browsing the Ruwox website, and there is a facebook comments plugin (cuss words, be careful) and on one of the World Record pages, there was a comments saying My friend did it in 3.92 seconds but he wasn't recording it.
> Probably a non cuber, but how in the world would a non cuber find the website?


First page for "how to solve Rubik's cube"


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

My mom used to call my rubik's cube a "cubic" she now understand tho

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


----------



## brododragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Everybody seems do surprised when I tell them it's not spelled "rubix".


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Everybody seems do surprised when I tell them it's not spelled "rubix".


when i was a non cuber and when i got my first cube a little bit after, i used to spell it rubix. Now i just do rubiks.


----------



## brododragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> when i was a non cuber and when i got my first cube a little bit after, i used to spell it rubix. Now i just do rubiks.


For some reason I have an irrational hate towards it.


----------



## TheCubingBird (Sep 19, 2020)

*This happened at school:*
Kid: (Something about a "Pyramix")
Me: You're a non-cuber.
Kid's friend: NO! WHY YOU BEING SO MEAN?! STOP BEING SO MEAN!
*This happened on the bus:*
Kid: Can I see your Rubik's?
*This also happened at school:*
Me: (brings cubes) 
Almost everyone in my class: (walks to me and then uses my puzzles without my permission)


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 2, 2020)

A lot of the time, I get people telling me to go on a talent show, under the idea that I "might be the best in the world"

I average 18


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2020)

Back when I was sub 40, mom and dad used to say, "YAYYYY!!! You broke the world record "for every occasional sub 30 I used to get at the time.
When I told them about Yusheng Du they said, "It is a fake solve, people do anything to get famous"


----------



## bolt (Oct 19, 2020)

TheCubingBird said:


> *This also happened at school:*
> Me: (brings cubes)
> Almost everyone in my class: (walks to me and then uses my puzzles without my permission)


That happens to me all the time. But not at school. If I have visitors at home and there is a cube sitting around somewhere. They will just pick it up and start turning like crazy until they break it. Sometimes in public, someone will just grab it out of my hands in the middle of a solve and try to turn as fast as me and then end up breaking it.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 25, 2020)

I learnt a lesson today:
Never do BLD in public or in front of friends. Lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I learnt a lesson today:
> Never do BLD in public or in front of friends. Lol


Oh no, what happened?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh no, what happened?


They snatched my cube in the middle of an execution. I was blindfolded.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 27, 2020)

I saw someone say to my 14 second solve, "Wow, you're so slow, I can solve it in like 3 seconds". Its either really rude or something like "Wow, is that the world record?". I have to say I prefer the second person.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 17, 2020)

Non-cubers calling it a kid's toy whereas I am scientifically trying to invent methods and algsets with the 3x3. They still think its just a magic trick thing.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2020)

I saw this vid on YT where some famous Indian actor (I do not wish to name him) was on a talk show. The host handed him a Rubik's cube and said:
"Sir can you do it? They say that your math has to be good for it"
(Literal translation from Hindi)
Cubers went crazy in the comments lol
But the actor did manage to solve it in under a minute with beginner's method tho.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Non-cubers calling it a kid's toy whereas I am scientifically trying to invent methods and algsets with the 3x3. They still think its just a magic trick thing.


They'll understand once they learn the beginner's method


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 17, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> They'll understand once they learn the beginner's method


They get super proud of themselves after learning LBL, and say why am I doing cubing a lot, while its just one LBL trick, no point in wasting time.

They roll their eyes, when I say about advanced methods like CFOP,Roux and 3-style.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> They get super proud of themselves after learning LBL, and say why am I doing cubing a lot, while its just one LBL trick, no point in wasting time.
> 
> They roll their eyes, when I say about advanced methods like CFOP,Roux and 3-style.


One example of these types of noncubers is my li'l brother. He always mocks me while I'm cubing.

Lol when I started cubing, I thought that LBL itself is CFOP and I thought that Feliks used LBL. I was proved wrong when J Perm showed a fast CFOP example solve with F2L in his method comparison video.
I couldn't even understand what comms are as a beginner. Now I can solve a cube using comms easily (Ofc not blindfolded lol)


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 17, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> One example of these types of noncubers is my li'l brother. He always mocks me while I'm cubing.
> 
> Lol when I started cubing, I thought that LBL itself is CFOP and I thought that Feliks used LBL. I was proved wrong when J Perm showed a fast CFOP example solve with F2L in his method comparison video.
> I couldn't even understand what comms are as a beginner. Now I can solve a cube using comms easily (Ofc not blindfolded lol)


Imagine the amount of effort it will take to explain a non-cuber what 5-style is.

Even seasoned speedcubers have mistake understanding that algset.

For beginner's LBL = god's algorithm.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Imagine the amount of effort it will take to explain a non-cuber what 5-style is.
> 
> Even seasoned speedcubers have mistake understanding that algset.
> 
> For beginner's LBL = god's algorithm.


5 style is just 3 style but instead of 3 cycles, it is 5 cycles right ?
(Lol correct me if I'm wrong)
I know the effort needed to explain what comms are to a total noncuber


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> 5 style is just 3 style but instead of 3 cycles, it is 5 cycles right ?
> (Lol correct me if I'm wrong)
> I know the effort needed to explain what comms are to a total noncuber


Yes that is pretty much correct.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

my uncle says "i can solve the rubiks cube in under16 seconds with just one hand without looking" even though he doesnt know how to.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> my uncle says "i can solve the rubiks cube in under16 seconds with just one hand without looking" even though he doesnt know how to.


umm sounds like a great uncle.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 18, 2020)

I was at the dentist's to get braces (It's painful lol). I was supposed to wait and got bored. So, I was doing some 3x3. The guy next to me kept watching for an hour straight. When I asked him a few questions, he really told that he was a "sticker-peeler" lol


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 29, 2021)

A few experiences I've had:

So I was playing football and this guy came up to me and asked, "Hey, is your name Ethan?" I said err yeah and then they replied "OH SO YOUR THE KID WHO'S F***** AMAZING AT THE RUBIES CUBE"

A lot of people come up to me and ask me if they can try and solve it. I say yeah sure, scramble it up for them and cringe as they try get a side for 5 minutes. Eventually, they give up and tell me to solve it. When I have, they snatch it back, do a move and say "hey, I bet I can solve this" then do the reverse.

When I'm spamming algs, people just watch me and when I stop they say WOW YOU SOLVE THAT IN LIKE ONE SECOND. Once someone said, naah their probably faking, their not Asian after all.


I can't really complain as they just don;t know but it all kinda gets on my nerves.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> A few experiences I've had:
> 
> So I was playing football and this guy came up to me and asked, "Hey, is your name Ethan?" I said err yeah and then they replied "OH SO YOUR THE KID WHO'S F***** AMAZING AT THE RUBIES CUBE"
> 
> ...


Comebacks:
I would be worried if you couldn’t.
If they say they did it faster, do the same thing as them but even faster.

‘Mum they’re being racist’


----------



## abunickabhi (May 20, 2021)

Before I learnt how to do 3BLD in 2014.
I used to trick people in solving cubes without looking by looking into a nearby glass and seeing the mirrored reflection of the cube image and doing a solve.

I have been able to fool a few non-cubers in this fashion, haha.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 20, 2021)

I once brought a 5x5 to a soda shop and was doing some solves, I am by no means a big cube solver, I just like to waste time, but a guy came up and said "OMG is that a 10x10!?!" and I just looked at him and ignored him because his buddy was like "no, it's a 6x6 dumb ass."


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

Somebody asked me if I had a "Four-cube" yesterday, I didn't think non-cubers actually said that I assumed even an incompetent mind of a mere mortal could see it's a 2x2. The child also asked if he could solve mine, he then said he couldn't figure it out because there was no black on it, A.K.A stickerless. While scrambling it he asked me how many steps(???) I was doing. He then told his brother, "You just need to do Left, Right, Up, Down. He also questioned what the Fluffy Alligator method was! He even offered to trade his Rubik's brand 3x3 (which was the worst Rubik's brand cube I've ever turned) for my Valk Elite M. This was by far my cringiest encounter with a mor- non-cuber.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Somebody asked me if I had a "Four-cube" yesterday, I didn't think non-cubers actually said that I assumed even an incompetent mind of a mere mortal could see it's a 2x2. The child also asked if he could solve mine, he then said he couldn't figure it out because there was no black on it, A.K.A stickerless. While scrambling it he asked me how many steps(???) I was doing. He then told his brother, "You just need to do Left, Right, Up, Down. He also questioned what the Fluffy Alligator method was! He even offered to trade his Rubik's brand 3x3 (which was the worst Rubik's brand cube I've ever turned) for my Valk Elite M. This was by far my cringiest encounter with a mor- non-cuber.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


>


I can't watch the video because of the stupid firewall on my laptop. : (


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Imagine the amount of effort it will take to explain a non-cuber what 5-style is.





Cubing Forever said:


> 5 style is just 3 style but instead of 3 cycles, it is 5 cycles right ?





abunickabhi said:


> Yes that is pretty much correct.


LOL?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 1, 2021)

*Takes my skewb*
"Hey I think I can solve this."
*proceeds to scramble it*
"ahh this is so hard"


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 1, 2021)

"Hey, there is a trick to solve that right.

Once I know the formula, I will be much faster than you for sure."


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 3, 2021)

"How fast can you solve that cube?"
"10 seconds"
"Show me"
*Solves cube in ten seconds*
"Ha, what a nerd"

Happened to me quite a few times before


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> "How fast can you solve that cube?"
> "10 seconds"
> "Show me"
> *Solves cube in ten seconds*
> ...


that gets in my nerves.
but even worst is

- "how fast can you solve?"
- "16ish seconds"
- "wow! what's the world record?"
- "3seconds"
- "wow you're so slooow"

that's why I avoid solving the cube in front of people I don't know


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

I am the fastest cuber in class so people ask a bunch of questions to me now and then.
One time I was just casually solving my friends cube. A girl tells me she can do it in about 3 minutes. So I tell her my average and she is amazed (Common experience)
She wonders how hard it is (Combination-wise) and like any other cuber would do, I say 43 quintillion.
The next triggering thing she said was, "OH mY gOsh DO yOU meMorIzE eVerY sINglE cOmbiNations??" o.o
So I laugh at her face and explain the logics of us speedcubers.


----------



## Cubertix (Aug 17, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> my uncle says "i can solve the rubiks cube in under16 seconds with just one hand without looking" even though he doesnt know how to.


He's toying with you. I bet you didn't know that.


----------



## AvocadoCubez (Aug 18, 2021)

"You look so concentrated when you are solving it."
OR
"You look like a nerd when you use that cube."


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 5, 2021)

oh yeah, ive had some encounters at school.

on like the 5th day of school i brought my megaminx to PE as we were just setting up lockers and stuff, and my gym teacher is literally dumbfounded by my cube (if anyone says "wElL AcTuAlLy ItS a DoDecaHedroN" i will start to cry) and then he tries to turn it. he gets interested and i show him the magnets in the yuhu v2 (phenomenal dodecahedron  ) and he thinks its cheating. wat??

another time i let someone use my 4x4, and 2 pieces popped (it has terrible turning), the center and one of the smaller inner mechanism. not even joking this dude goes full panic like hes having an asthma attack and a stroke at the same time. he was profusely apologizing a lot until i put it together. if i was a non cuber i would be pretty surprised too, but not like hyperventilating


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

To friend: "Yeah, I enjoy speedcubing, and my goal is to be sub-XX."

Next day: "Are you sub-XX?"


----------



## White KB (Sep 20, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> To friend: "Yeah, I enjoy speedcubing, and my goal is to be sub-XX."
> 
> Next day: "Are you sub-XX?"


I know a guy who learned the cube a few weeks ago and is trying to get sub-1:00. He's learning F2L and everything, so I think he's serious.


----------



## silunar (Feb 11, 2022)

*getting slow tps and locking up every 5 moves*
kid: bro how are you turning that fast


----------



## Theoruff (Mar 1, 2022)

silunar said:


> *getting slow tps and locking up every 5 moves*
> kid: bro how are you turning that fast


Or you take a while and they are like Woah ur so fast, and you decide if it is worth telling them your real average


----------



## Alex Gold (Mar 14, 2022)

So I was solving a cube in front of some people and I messed up my PLL so I had to start over. That sucked even more cuz it was a simple T Perm and I knew I had done it a lot of times before. anyway, I say I messed it up and start over. anyway I got the same T perm again. So I said, "Oh wow, I got the same case again" then a guy said, "No it's not. There's different colors". I didn't say anything and solved it


----------



## Theoruff (Mar 14, 2022)

Also, they are like "Can I try your cube." I always don't know what to do, or how to politely say no.


----------



## White KB (Mar 15, 2022)

Theoruff said:


> Also, they are like "Can I try your cube." I always don't know what to do, or how to politely say no.


I'm usually cool with people borrowing my UV coated GAN 12 Maglev, but I'll casually tell them, "Be careful, that cube cost me $75," and then they'll say, "Wait, what? Why is your cube so expensive?"

And with some, I'll be like, "Not this one please, I need to practice with it."


----------



## Theoruff (Mar 15, 2022)

White KB said:


> I'm usually cool with people borrowing my UV coated GAN 12 Maglev, but I'll casually tell them, "Be careful, that cube cost me $75," and then they'll say, "Wait, what? Why is your cube so expensive?"
> 
> And with some, I'll be like, "Not this one please, I need to practice with it."


Yeah, I also make sure they don't have messy hands or that they aren't eating anything.


----------



## n_perm (Apr 19, 2022)

as my grand parents said about my megaminx when it was taken away, wheres his "hexagon cube"


----------



## Jonboy_1000 (Jul 21, 2022)

I remember how my younger brother (aka wannabe cuber) 
found out this righty algorithm and made it so that you can resolve the cube when it is solved, and started showing his friends that trick telling them *hEy i SoLvED dA CuBe!!!!*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2022)

Jonboy_1000 said:


> I remember how my younger brother (aka wannabe cuber)
> found out this righty algorithm and made it so that you can resolve the cube when it is solved, and started showing his friends that trick telling them *hEy i SoLvED dA CuBe!!!!*


better than making a U move and saying: "look, I can solve the cube!" then undoing it 
literally all non-cubers


----------



## Jonboy_1000 (Jul 25, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> better than making a U move and saying: "look, I can solve the cube!" then undoing it
> literally all non-cubers


Ikr, and my siblings do that same thing ur talking about, and younger brother only knows that one simple easy algorithm that he uses to resolve his speed cube and still to THIS DAY keeps on flexing it to my siblings and his friends, which is so annoying  literally wannabe/non cubers in a nutshell


----------



## Jonboy_1000 (Aug 7, 2022)

Actually no I take that back, it would take my younger brother his lifetime to find out that easy (R, U, R’,U’) move


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

I occasionally do some speedsolves in public places and people non-cubers always come up to me and are like "It's cool that you can solve that. I once solved three sides."


----------



## Jonboy_1000 (Oct 10, 2022)

Lol, I was at a talent show and one of my friends were going to scramble my cube but, out of nowhere he was scrambling the thing like he thought using more force and wrists and turns would take me longer to solve, and looked like he was going to corner twist. So i was going to keep my eye on the cube so he doesn’t do that (thankfully he didn’t) and Got a really good solve for my level (26.69 seconds) and after that some kid said “yOr ChEaTiNg bEcaUsE YoU LooKeD aT Da ScrAmBLe” fp:


----------



## Jonboy_1000 (Oct 10, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> better than making a U move and saying: "look, I can solve the cube!" then undoing it
> literally all non-cubers


Lol I get that too


----------



## Jonboy_1000 (Nov 29, 2022)

Who had those non cubers that say 20- second solves are fake and impossible


----------



## White KB (Nov 30, 2022)

Jonboy_1000 said:


> Who had those non cubers that say 20- second solves are fake and impossible


That was me. I made a conspiracy among the general population by hacking all McDonald's advertisements with subliminal messages. Each advertisement would have at least one frame saying the necessary propaganda and then people who were not cubers would get that notion in their heads. Cubers didn't notice and instead had the impulse to pick up the cube right beside them of course; that's why you didn't know about it.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 5, 2022)

Jonboy_1000 said:


> Who had those non cubers that say 20- second solves are fake and impossible


And the ones that watch you do sub-5 2x2 solves and are like "How is that even possible"


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Me: *solving a 2x2*

Non-Cubers: Is that a 4x4?

Me: No, it's not a-

Non-Cubers: buT sEE iT hAS 4 sTiCkErS oN eACh sIdE sO iTs a 4x4


----------



## White KB (Dec 9, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Me: *solving a 2x2*
> 
> Non-Cubers: Is that a 4x4?
> 
> ...


"But isn't that a 10x10?"


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 10, 2022)

No its a 3x3 because look! it has 3 sides!


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 2, 2023)

*Solves 3x3 quickly* - Me
"What's the algorithm?" - Non-cuber
"What do you mean, I know 5." - Me


----------



## sDLfj (Yesterday at 4:39 PM)

I'm sure these have been mentioned, but I usually get:
"Once I solved that by turning it randomly."
"I just take the stickers off and put them back on."


----------



## White KB (Yesterday at 8:39 PM)

"This cube is a WeiLong."
"That's what she said."
"audible facepalm"


----------

